#ubuntu-es 2011-04-18
<Squadev> alguien sabe como creo un ejecutable de java en ubuntu?
<forces> netbeans creo que tiene un plugin para eso
<forces> pero no recuerdo el nombre
<forces> xD
<gkahn> hola a todos, una consulta nuevamente: quisiera saber de que forma puedo copiar a mi laptop la musica que escucho en goear.com. Antes en windows usaba el complemento descargar de realplayer
<gkahn> existe algo asi para linux?
<cryss> Hola, Un remplazo del ares podria ser ...?
<forces> gkahn, creo que hay un realplayer para linux
<forces> busca en la web de realplayer
<forces> cryss, frostwire
<cryss> forces: otro .. ese no me gusta
<forces> busca en google entonces
<jjsalazar> hola
<jjsalazar> como instalo gnome 3 en ubuntu ?
<jjsalazar> ubuntu 10.10
<forces> jjsalazar, espera ubuntu 11.04
<forces> sale dentro de 2 semanas
<Reisilver> mejor el 12.04
<Reisilver> será LTS
<forces> si pero falta mas de 1 año
<forces> =.=
<forces> dudo que quiera esperar tanto
<Murdok___> buenas
<Murdok___> alguna ayuda, instale lubuntu, desde minimal cd, despues instale lubuntu desktop, despues los extras, pero no me reconoce ningun pendrive
<Murdok___> probe con lsusb pero no aparece el pendrive
<Murdok___> fdisk -l tampoco aparece el pendrive
<Murdok___> alguna sugerencia???
<jjsalazar> pero no hay un ppa ocn gnome 3 ?
<forces> Murdok___, todavía sigues con eso
<forces> xD
<Reisilver> bueno man desde que hubo fuertes sismos en chile se dice que el tiempo ahora corre más rápido y un año pasa rápido además lucid está vivo al menos se debería hacerle publicidad creo que van a sacar una versión 10.04.3
<forces> Murdok___, prueba dmesg
<Reisilver> espero no tener que formatear para poder actualizar a 10.04.
<Reisilver> 10.04.3
<Murdok___> buenas forces, aparece mucha info, pero nada del pendrive
<Murdok_____> alguna otra idea???
<Murdok_____> o desinstalo todo y me voy por Molinux v 2.0, ese por lo menos reconocio el pendrive sin problemas
<Murdok_____> forces???
<Murdok_____> no aparece el pendrive
<forces> Murdok_____, haz dmesg
<forces> luego conecta el pendrive
<forces> y mira si ha cambiado algo en la salida de dmesg
<Murdok_____>  hub 2-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled
<Murdok_____> eso cambio
<Xago> hola amigos, buenas noches....
<Xago> a los que estén interesados....reporte de Ubuntu 64 bits
<Murdok_____> me reconoce el mouse usb, pero no el pendrive
<Murdok_____> no sera que la instalacion del minimal cd falto algo por instalar???
<Xago> En general funciona MUY bien con la versión 10.10....sólo que no funcionaba el gestor de energía, no hibernaba correctamente y el monitor externo no funcionaba. Subí a la versión 11.04 y la hibernación está trabajando. Sólo me falta probar el monitor externo, cosa que haré mañana
<Xago> así que, creo que sí es una buena idea trabajar con laptops de 64 bits
<Xago> y ubuntu 11.04 amd64
<Murdok_____> definitivamente es como si el pendrive no existiera
<Murdok_____> lo probe en mi pc con ubuntu y ningun problema, el problema lo tengo con este pc antiguo
<DavidReza> Xago, de qué hablabas? Tenías problemas con qué versión de Ubuntu?
<DavidReza> 10.10 de 64 bits?
<Xago> sip...así que actualicé a 11.04
<Xago> y se nota el cambio de performance por un lado y la hibernación ahora sí está funcionando
<gkahn> obueno, ya encontré en taringa un script de como descargar de goear, asi que solucionado mi problema
<Xago> me falta probar el monitor externo que no estaba funcionando tampoco. Espero tener buenos resultados mañana. ;)
<DavidReza> Xago, que laptop tienes?
<gkahn> ahora tengo otra duda: como puedo instalar gnome 3 en ubuntu 10.04 lts? alguien ha podido?
<Xago> Samsung RF510
<DavidReza> ok, gracias por la info
<Xago> bueno, prometí compartir mi experiencia con esta nueva máquina, que no me dejó instalar la versión 32 bits :P
<Xago> parece ser SOLO 64 bits :P
<DavidReza> esque yo tengo el 10.10 de 32 bits, y tuve problemas con mi monitor interno y el control de brillo
<Xago> que raro :(
<DavidReza> ahorita está solucionado con los drivers de nouveau, pero no puedo tener aceleración 3D y el brillo no funciona del TODO bien, pero funciona.. y espero que con la nueva versión de Ubuntu eso mejore!
<Xago> yo he instalado Ubuntu en casi todas las marcas y nada
<Xago> creo que ya es tiempo de probar la versión 11.04
<Xago> ;)
<Xago> en Marzo actualicé otra máquina a la 11.04 y aún no estaba muy estable
<Xago> y tuve que bajar a la 10.10, nuevamente
<DavidReza> :s
<Xago> pero ahora ya parece estar MUY estable
<DavidReza> al menos en la Samsung que dices
<Xago> sip....Samsung está dando buenos resultados
<Xago> mi hijo tiene una i3 y le funciona TODO
<Xago> con la 10.10, claro
<Murdok_____> alguna idea del porque no me reconoce los pendrives Lubuntu????
<Xago> Lubuntu?
<Xago> cual distro es esa?
<DavidReza> tiene LXDE como escritorio
<Murdok_____> seee
<DavidReza> y por lo que sé, no es parte de Ubuntu...
<jcaraguay> hola a todos
<DavidReza> bueno, yo me retiro
<gkahn> alguien a podido instalar gnome3 en ubuntu 10.04 lts
<gkahn> ?
<DavidReza> hasta luego Xago, espero que con la versión 11.04 se resuelvan mas mis problemillas, haha
<DavidReza> byee
<itali-chan> hola amigos, tengo un problema
<itali-chan> no puedo compartir los torrents que yo he creado
<jcaraguay> alguien sabe de algun programa para convertir
<itali-chan> todos los programas de torrents, me dicen compartiendo, a la espera de par
<jcaraguay> un formato de video
<itali-chan> avidemux
<Murdok_____> bueno entonces no me quedara otra mas que probar otra distro
<jcaraguay> de ogv a mp4
<itali-chan> avidemux
<Murdok_____> o instalar el maligno xp lite, dicen que corre bien en maquinas viejas
<itali-chan> --..--
<Murdok_____> total es solo para ofimatica
<itali-chan> que probelamas tienes Murdok_____
<Murdok_____> y reproducir musica
<jcaraguay> MM OK
<jcaraguay> ok
<itali-chan> no se trata de total
<itali-chan> se trata de una manera de pensar
<Murdok_____> uno que al parecer no tiene solucuion
<jcaraguay> voy a instalar avidemox
<itali-chan> si usas gnu inux no deberias usar windows nunca mas xd
<Murdok_____> debe ser kernel o algo
<Murdok_____> lol
<itali-chan> que tipo de problema?mhhh
<Murdok_____> no es para mi el pc
<itali-chan> use linux mint, debian etc
<Murdok_____> estoy recuperando uno viejo
<itali-chan> sep
<Murdok_____> para un amigo qeu lo necsita para usarlo de procesador de textos, hoja de calculo y reproductor de musica
<Murdok_____> ni siquiera va estar conectado a internet
<Murdok_____> pero si no reconoce pendrives.......... nada que hacer
<itali-chan> mmhhh
<Murdok_____> dmesg no arroja nada, es como si el pendrive no existiera
<Nattya> jcaraguay; prueba con 'arista' he oido buenas reviews de ese programa
<itali-chan> arista es bastante lento..
<gkahn> alguien sabe como podria hacer funcionar la webcam de mi toshiba satellite l645d con ubuntu?
<Murdok_____> lo extraño que molinux, si lo reconoce, pero lamentablemente corre solo desde el cd, tendre que instalarlo a la antigua, editando particiones
<Murdok_____> o tal vez probar con debian netinstall stable
<Murdok_____> dicen que la version 6 es buena
<MaRk-I> Murdok_____: como instalaste lubuntu?
<Murdok_____> primero instale desde minimal cd
<Murdok_____> despues
<Murdok_____> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Murdok_____> y listo
<Murdok_____> tambien instale los extras
<Murdok_____> desde consola
<MaRk-I> Murdok_____: seguro que el usb esta bien o no tiene defectos?
<MaRk-I> o que el puerto este bien quizas este sucio o no sirva etc.
<Murdok_____> seguro, lo probe en mi pc con ubuntu
<Murdok_____> tengo un mouse usb, pense lo mismo, cambie el puerto y nada
<MaRk-I> Murdok_____: has conectado otras cosas al usb de esa laptop y funciona?
<Murdok_____> es un pc antiguo, no funciona ni mi disco duro externo
<Murdok_____> pero el mouse si funciona perfectamente
<virusuy> hola buenas noches
<Murdok_____> por lo visto lo unico que me queda es instalar otra distro
<Murdok_____> buenas noches, hasta mañana
<BullShark> hola todos
<Portocent> hola soy nuevo en ubuntu y no se mucho sobre como funciona el chat irc, necesito ayuda sobre un tema, como pregunto o como es la cosa?
<MaRk-I> Portocent: solo pregunta, si alguien sabe contestara
<Portocent> ok gracias
<Portocent> lo que sucede es que mi pc tiene una tarjeta grafica que no tiene soporte 3d, necesito saber que tan fiable es usar drivers de windows con el wine
<Portocent> lo que sucede es que mi pc tiene una tarjeta grafica que no
<Portocent> tiene soporte 3d, necesito saber que tan fiable es usar drivers de windows con el wine
<MaRk-I> Portocent: no
<Portocent> no se puede?
<MaRk-I> usar drivers para la tarjeta grafica en wine?
<Portocent> ps si emularlos o que se yo
<MaRk-I> no
<Portocent> ok gracias
<MaRk-I> de nada
<IluSiOn> :D
<jcaraguay> hola a todos de nuevo
<jcaraguay> alguien sabe como conectarse a traves de terminal
<jcaraguay> a uan red inalambrica
<forces> iwconfig
<jcaraguay> mm y como me conecto a travez del terminal
<jcaraguay> a la red wirless
<hocine21> Hola el mundo !
<forces> jcaraguay, man iwconfig
<rana> hola
<rana> quien es aquí
<rana> ?
<rana> estoy aprendiendo y kiero hablar con alguien, es este el lugar para hacerlo
<rana> ?
<Aleiex> que+quieres saber rana
<MaRk-I> rana: aqui es para soporte de ubuntu, pregunta si alguien sabe contestara
<rana> entonces, donde voy para charlar con personas?
<Reisilver> offtopic
<rana> no, es una pregunta
<Reisilver> ubuntu offtopic
<rana> oh es un canal
<rana> gracias
<MaRk-I> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Reisilver> sí es una pregunta con respecto a ubuntu algún problema XD
<Reisilver> aquí
<rana> gracias voy a irme allí
<CloudStrife> Alguien que me ayude?
<MaRk-I> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ElWuilMeR> !pregunta CloudStrife
<kubot> CloudStrife: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<CloudStrife> Bien
<CloudStrife> Tengo Un disco externo y un disco interno
<CloudStrife> en el interno tengo: Kubuntu 10.10, Debian Sid y Win7
<CloudStrife> y en el externo he instalado: Kubuntu 10.10
<CloudStrife> EL problema es el grub: Existe alguna forma para que cuando encienda la computadora y esté conectado el Disco Externo, arranque con Kubuntu 10.10 que está instalado en é...
<CloudStrife> y cuando no esté conectado el externo, cargue grub y me de a elegir entre los SO que tengo en el Interno?
<MaRk-I> cual grub es el que inicia? el del disco interno o el externo?
<MaRk-I> tendira que ser el interno asi agregarias el externo y ahi escoger cual quieres
<CloudStrife> el que inicia ahora es el interno
<CloudStrife> pero no me da a elegir el externo :|
<MaRk-I> CloudStrife: lo unico que se me ocurre que agregues un encadenado "chainload +1" para el grub del disco externo
<CloudStrife> mmm
<CloudStrife> No creo que eso solucione mi problema :|
<MaRk-I> el unico inconveniente es que veras 2 grubs
<CloudStrife> 2 grubs?
<CloudStrife> Quiero llevar el externo para usarlo en la pc del instituto
<MaRk-I> si al iniciar el del disco interno te sale grub, si haces "chainload" al disco externo iniciara el otro grub del externo
<MaRk-I> por eso mismo asi tienes el grub en el disco externo
<MaRk-I> CloudStrife: mira la entrada de windows en el grub del disco interno
<CloudStrife> me lo podrías explicar porfavor? soy bruto en esto del grub :(
<MaRk-I> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<CloudStrife> menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sde1)"
<CloudStrife> MaRk-I: uso grub
<CloudStrife> no grub 2
<MaRk-I> 10.10 usa grub2
<MaRk-I> seguro?
<CloudStrife> existe modo de comprobarlo?
<MaRk-I> grub-install -v
<CloudStrife> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<MaRk-I>  GRUB 2 is version 1.98 or later. GRUB legacy (version 0.97)
<MaRk-I> grub es .97, grub2 es .98+
<CloudStrife> vaya...
<CloudStrife> entonces.. ?
<MaRk-I> como te dije, agregar el grub del disco externo al grub interno con un chainload
<CloudStrife> el chainload lo pongo donde en el externo o interno?
<MaRk-I> interno
<CloudStrife> ok
<MaRk-I> CloudStrife: mira tu grub del disco interno
<CloudStrife> el grub.cfg?
<MaRk-I> y no me refiero a lo que dice, si no a la stanza
<MaRk-I> /etc/grub.d/
<CloudStrife> estoy en esa carpeta...
<CloudStrife> que miro?
<MaRk-I> CloudStrife: hay algo en esa carpeta?
<CloudStrife> si
<CloudStrife> 00_header
<CloudStrife> 10_linux, 20_linux_xen, 20_mentest86+, 30_os-prober, 40_custom, 41_custom y el documento Readme
<CloudStrife> y en el /etc/grub.d/ del externo tambien existen los mismos archivos
<MaRk-I> CloudStrife: pega el contenido de /boot/grub/grub.cfg  en pastebin
<MaRk-I> del disco interno
<CloudStrife> ok
<MaRk-I> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<MaRk-I> mientras regreso...
<CloudStrife> http://pastebin.com/7YahYk28
<MaRk-I> CloudStrife: si miras el menu entry de windows 7?
<CloudStrife> la he visto
<CloudStrife> tiene un chainloader +1
<MaRk-I> al ultimo dice "chainloader +1"
<CloudStrife> exacto
<CloudStrife> y...¿
<MaRk-I> debes de hacer lo mismo para el del disco externo
<CloudStrife> el externo tiene lo mismo
<CloudStrife> probaré
<CloudStrife> gracias
<leonardo_> Hola buenas noches
<leonardo_> hay alguien
<leonardo_> ????
<fosco_> si
<leonardo_> tengo un problema con ubuntu
<leonardo_>  10.04
<hoch> cual?
<leonardo_> cuando voy al menu "Lugares"
<leonardo_> clikeo en alguna carpeta como  carpeta personal se me habre automaticamente el vlc
<leonardo_> y eso hace unas horas no lo hacia
<fosco_> se habrá modificado la asociación de archivo por error
<fosco_> abre nautilus manualmente
<fosco_> haz clic con el boton derecho en alguna carpeta
<leonardo_> no me habre la carpeta con nautilius
<fosco_> y vas a Propiedades - Abrir con - nautilus
<leonardo_> si
<leonardo_> lo
<leonardo_>  habre
<leonardo_> pero cuando voy a Lugares me sigue asiendo lo mismo
<leonardo_> me sigue habriendo el vlc
<fosco_> abrir va sin hache
<fosco_> asegurate de que has hecho lo que yo te he dicho
<fosco_> boton derecho sobre la carpeta - propiedades - abrir con...
<fosco_> importante pasar por propiedades!
<leonardo_> no me aparece la opción abrir con
<leonardo_> me aparecieron 3 solapas
<leonardo_> una es Básico, Emblemas, Permisos, Notas .Compartir.
<leonardo_> Hola
<BullShark> is Tau aka anothernick atm?
<BullShark> wrong channel
<yarinse> hi, me gustaria aclarar dudas, quiero migrar de ubuntu 9.04 a 10.1 u 11.04 pero siempre he tenido problemas con el monitor de mi portatil, ya tendra solucion en la nueva version ubuntu?
<yarinse> mi grafica: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/370270/
<fosco_> buenas
<leonardo_> k
<leonardo_> hola
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<leonardo_> buenos dias
<hoch> hi
<hoch> leonardo_: sos una maquina de saludar jaja
<leonardo_> soy un bot
<leonardo_> jeje
<hoch> algo asi
<hoch> :P
<toplop> !hola hoch
<kubot> hoch: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<toplop> !hola leonardo_
<kubot> leonardo_: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<leonardo_> Gracias
<leonardo_> miren tengo un problema con Ubuntu 10.04
<toplop> manda el problema
<hoch> seguis no pudiendo abrir las carpetas no?
<leonardo_> si
<hoch> yo probaria eliminando el panel como opcion rapida
<hoch> y creandolo de nuevo
<leonardo_> no se por que  paso eso
<leonardo_> Xs
<hoch> la verdad nunca me paso algo similar
<hoch> ya te digo
<hoch> podes probar de ultimar quitar ese menu
<hoch> y luego agregarlo de nuevo
<leonardo_> me paso lo mismo con fedora
<hoch> a ver si por default funciona
<leonardo_> Primero  y ahora con Ubuntu
<hoch> porq no probas eso y nos decis?
<leonardo_> y  como lo creo??
<leonardo_> pude crear el menu principal pero no los otros
<hoch> el de menu principal ahora te funciona para abrir las carpetas?
<hoch> fijate que hay 2 menus
<hoch> uno solo muestra el icono
<hoch> y luego despliega el menu
<hoch> en cambio el segundo, te pone aplicaciones lugares sistema
<leonardo_> no sigue asiendo lo mismo
<hoch> com otenias antes
<fosco_> leonardo_, podemos intentar asignar manualmente nautilus a abrir carpetas
<leonardo_> la cosa es que si yo abro una carpeta cualquiera , me lo abre con nautilus pero si voy en el menu "Lugares" me
<leonardo_> lo abre con VLC
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<itali-chan> hola amigos, no puedo servir torrent que yo creo, en ubuntu
<hoch> erAbuelo: hola
<erAbuelo> hola hoch
<itali-chan> alguien sabe porque? siempre me dice o pares de 0 a., aunque haya otra gente intentandolo bajar
<hoch> mira siempre que use torrents si no le abri los puertos no funcionaban para nada bien
<itali-chan> mhhhhh mirare pero creo que tengo los puertos desde el 80 hasta el 8000 abiertos xD
<itali-chan> el problema solo me pasa cuando uso mis propios torrents
<itali-chan> cuando bajo un torrent de internet, siempre los comparte rapidp
<erAbuelo> y como se lo pasas a los demas ?
<hoch> la verdad tanto no se, no use mucho ese protocolo de intercambio
<itali-chan> pues lo creo cn transmission, y el torent que se crea lo envio a un amigo,a ellos les funciona crearlos asi, a mi no, menos pocas veces que de golpe los comparte
<erAbuelo> y ellos tambien usan el transmission ?
<itali-chan> sep
<itali-chan> hasta probe con del uge  y ellos con deluge
<itali-chan> probe con todo xd
<erAbuelo> primero verifica que tienes el puerto del transmission abierto en el router
<itali-chan> mhhh si
<erAbuelo> seguro ?
<itali-chan> voy amirar
<hoch> para mi es eso
<itali-chan> vale el transmission me usa el 51413 y lo tengo cerrado, a ver si lo puedo abrir o no
<erAbuelo> cambialo en el transmission
<itali-chan> mhh que puerto me aconsejaria?
<erAbuelo> cualquiera
<itali-chan> ok
<itali-chan> timofonica que no me abre los puertos
<itali-chan> =w=
<erAbuelo> ??
<forces> ??
<erAbuelo> no tienes acceso al router ?
<itali-chan> alguien puede probar el torrent que cree, para ver si ya funciona?
<itali-chan> T_T porfavor
<Joan> Hola a todos.
<Joan> La beta 2 de Ubuntu 11.10 falla mucho?
<Joan> Puedo instalarmela como so principal sin que pete demasiado?
<fosco_> Joan, una distribucion en desarrollo nunca debe instalarse como sistema principal
<fosco_> si quieres probarla te recomiendo que la uses en modo live o dentro de una maquina virtual
<Joan> ¿Pero no será muy distinto a dentro de 10 días, ¿Cierto?
<fosco_> eso es dificil de saber, pero mientras sea de desarrollo no se recomienda su uso general
<forces> Joan, no debería
<forces> como ubuntu 11.04 no va a tener RC
<forces> la mayoría de las actualizaciones ya van aplicadas a la beta 2
<forces> aunque todavía hay unos bugs por resolver
<forces> revisa la web para ver si alguno te afecta
<Joan> ¿que web es?
<Tarrasquero> Buenos dias :)
<fosco_> Joan, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<Joan> fosco_: Gracias
<Joan> ¿Vosotros que haréis cuando salga 11.10?
<forces> 11.10?
<Joan> Unity o Gnome 2
<forces> faltan mas de 6 meses
<forces> para que salga eso
<forces> capaz ya nos habremos muerto
<Joan> Perdona 11.04
<fosco_> yo ni uno ni otro, gnome3
<Joan> fosco_: Ya lo utilizas?
<fosco_> si
<Joan> Con ubuntu 11.10?
<fosco_> 11.04
<Joan> Ahà
<Joan> Pues cuando instale 11.04 beta
<Joan> Le probaré a ver si aguanta
<forces> según tengo entendido, ubuntu 11.04 no viene con gnome 3
<Joan> Lo sé
<Joan> Pero se podrà cambiar no?
<fosco_> de serie no, hay q añadir un PPA
<Joan> Con repos?
<forces> me imagino
<Joan> ¿Como lo has echo tu?
<forces> pero es mejor cuando ya viene por defecto y soportado por canonical
<forces> :P
<Joan> Me da igual
<Joan> :_p
<fosco_> forces, eso no va a pasar, al menos en breve
<forces> no es lo mismo
<forces> canonical tiene una administración de paquetes diferentes, y diferentes formas de clasificarlos
<forces> los PPA tienen como definición de un paquete estable algo muy diferente
<forces> la diferencia es como la de ubuntu a debian
<forces> un bug crítico en los repos PPA no se soluciona tan rápido como se podría solucionar en uno soportado por canonical
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<hashashin> nas
<noseasasi> hashashin: buenas ;-)
<cazandobits> hola
<cazandobits> alguien se maneja con el transmssion-daemon?
<cazandobits> esque consigo ponerlo y el otros ordenadores desde el navegador agreguen torrent pero cuando empieza la descarga pme da error por denegacion de permisos
<cazandobits> el caso es que el directorio que en los que se almacena es otra particion EXT4 escusiva para el transmission montada en /datos
<cazandobits> he probado 20000 maneras pero no consigo hacerlo
<cazandobits> concediendo permiso...
<carnau> cazandobits, probablemente quien escribe los datos en la partición es el usuario que corre el demonio, y no el usuario.
<hashashin> ponle a esa carpeta de propietario el user que corra el transmission
<hashashin> eso
<noseasasi> Os dejo buena gente...
<burk> enas, tengo un problema con un adaptador bluetooth usb. la cuestion es que el adaptador es chinorris y no se si esta defectuoso o el problema es mio. si que me reconoce el dispositivo pero luego no puedo buscar mas dispositivos bluetooth y tampoco aparece el pc cuando lo busco con el movil
<avernos> burk mira a ver si el pc esta oculto
<avernos> de que dispositivo estas hablando ?
<burk> el adaptador bluetooth si que me lo reconoce, pero parece que no me deja activarlo ni nada
<burk> ademas en windows me sale un error raro y tampoco me deja usarlo
<burk> teoricamente esta encendido, pero no me aparece ningun dispositivo como el movil ni na, ademas cuando doy a "recibir archivos" en preferencias me sale que "no se pueden iniciar las preferencias de comparticion de archivos personales"
<burk> me tengo que ir, adios
<avernos> xd
<bufalo> hola a tods
<Xago> hola amigos....necesito encontrar un administrador de MySQL distinto a phpmyadmin y que me permita trabajar con triggers y procedimientos almacenados
<Xago> hola amigos....necesito encontrar un administrador de MySQL distinto a phpmyadmin y que me permita trabajar con triggers y procedimientos almacenados
<erUSUL> Xago: buscaste en el centro de software de ubuntu ?
<Xago> sip :(
<hashashin> Xago, si cambias el delimitador por defecto de phpmyadmin por otra cosa distinta a ; que viene po defecto no tendras problemas para crear los triggers y los SP
<Xago> hashashin, cómo es eso? :O
<hashashin> ponle // o %% en vez de ; en la opcion esa de phpmyadmin vaya, pq si no toma los ; como delimitador de comandos no de sentencia no se si me explico XD
<erUSUL> Xago: y mysql-admin o gmysqlcc o kmysqladmin no valen ?
<erUSUL> Xago: aparted de los genericos
<Xago> erUSUL, y cuál de estos funcionaría como SQLyog?
<erUSUL> ni idea; solo digo que hay un monton de administradores algunos especificos de mysql otros genéricos. instala alguno y pruebalos ( o mira sus paginas web para ver si hacen lo que quieres )
<Xago> erUSUL, sí eso haré. Gracias ;)
<itali-chan> hola necesito ayuda otra vez, no logro hacer funcionar un torrent, nada de nada, puertos abiertos , nada....alguien me ayuda?
<erUSUL> itali-chan: es un torrent sin pares
<itali-chan> lo arregle ejejeje
<itali-chan> no, soy yo el que sirve
<itali-chan> es la gente que no lograba contactar ocnmigo...
<victor> hola alguien que me de una mano con cluster HA para postfix, basicamente el problema es que no muda los servicios cuando este se detiene en el nodo.
<victor> http://pastebin.com/Wma58Ham
<sancas> hey alguien sabe como mi wireless no me la pone como wlan0 sino q como eth1?
<erUSUL> sancas: eso es cuestion del driver; algunos drivers antiguos usaban otros nombres para la interfaz
<sancas> erUSUL, pero cuando trato de escanear en la consola con iwlist no me deja :(
<erUSUL> sancas: que dice?
<sancas> eth1 Interface doesn't support scanning.
<erUSUL> sancas: iwconfig eth1
<sancas> http://pastebin.com/tqyVe5cT
<erUSUL> sancas: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<sancas> no me tira nada
<erUSUL> sancas: trata de scanear ahora « sudo iwlist eth1 scan »
<sancas> ahora si me sirvio :D vos sos la ley erUSUL gracias
<erUSUL> sancas: no hay de que
<netSys> o/
<sancas> otra duda erUSUL mira tengo 2 pcs
<sancas> 1 desktop y una netbook
<sancas> y cuando escaneo las redes en la netbook me salen mas q en la desktop
<erUSUL> sancas: sera que la wifi/driver del netbook es mejor que el del desktop. la antena o que se yo. o la situacion desde donde scaneas
<sancas> erUSUL, esq ese es el problema que la mejor es la de la desktop
<sancas> hasta tiene una cosa para captar mejor las señales
<erUSUL> sancas: pues viceversa
<sancas> la de la desktop es 802.11b/g/n y la de la netbook solo es b y g
<sancas> se me fue :)
<netSys> sancas: y que? conformate con eso, y si no haber fijado, dejate de quejarte como una niñito
<netSys> haberte*
<sancas> mmmmmmm no te entiendo netSys :D
<sancas> estas hablando por lo de la wireless??
<netSys> si...
<netSys> veo que algo entendiste ;)
<netSys> mentiroso!
<sancas> mmm netSys disculpame pero esta tarjeta de red no me la han regalado y si esta mier... aguanta las redes b/g/n quiero q me muestre todas las redes posibles
<sancas> si a ti te regalan todos tus papis ya q
<sancas> pero esa tarjeta no me la han regalado ami y si esta mala la voy a cambiar no me voy a quedar como pendejo
<netSys> sancas: no deberias prejuzgar, mi papa me mima!!
<sancas> ntonces tu tampoco ^^
<netSys> no dije que te la hayan regalado ni mucho menos
<netSys> solo he criticado tu forma de comportarte
<netSys> :$
<sancas> pues solo estoy exponiendo mi problema :s
<sancas> y ya me vale verga tu opinion
<netSys> y yo me rio de el
<netSys> :$
<netSys> me vale vergas lo que te valga vergas sancas
<sancas> tengo otra duda!!!
<sancas> como se bloquean a las mierdas en los irc???
<netSys> enserio?? de verdad??
<netSys> sancas: ponele una tapa del bater
<sancas> netSys, deci algo mas quiero ver si ya sirve esta cosa :s
<Hjonthn> :)
<luckatoni> alguien sabe de un manual maravilloso de BASH?gracias
<netSys> creo que google sabe luckatoni
<jamesjedimaster> man bash
<luckatoni> ok, ya se que google sabe,xd
<Hjonthn> 0z0
<netSys> luckatoni: si lo sabes porque estas aqui preguntando? :s quieres que otros trabajen por ti ?
<luckatoni> netSys: exactamente, pero fue un error intentarlo,xd
<netSys> jaja
<guampa> luckatoni: bash hackers wiki y mywiki.wooledge.org son dos buenos
<guampa> ademas del man x supu
<luckatoni> ok ok, gracias chicos
<netSys> por nada x'D
<razieliyo> ke pasa
<netSys> una mierda por tu casa razieliyo
<netSys> o/
<razieliyo> ke gracioso
<forces> saluton
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<vientosolar> buenas
<vientosolar> Tengo algunos inconvenientes con la actualizacion
<vientosolar> alguien que me pueda colaborar?
<Tarrasquero> vientosolar: que errores tienes?
<noseasasi> ya ninguno se fue ^^
<vientosolar_> dice que no puedo actualizar por
<vientosolar_> conexion
<vientosolar_> pero realmente el apt me muestra errores al ejecutarlo
<noseasasi> vientosolar_: problemas de conexion?
<Tarrasquero> mete el comando y pastea el error?
<Tarrasquero> mete el comando y pastea el error
<vientosolar_> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tarrasquero> eso^que es?
<vientosolar_> estaba tratando de copiarlo
<vientosolar_> pero no me deja
<vientosolar_> asique tendre que escribirlo
<vientosolar_> W: Imposible obtener http://192.168.1.124/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Imposible conectar a 192.168.1.124:htt
<jamesjedimaster> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Tarrasquero> jamesjedimaster: a veces molestan mas los comentarios de kubot que los paste
<vientosolar_> ok, ya voy
<forces> 3 lineas o menos no se considera flood
<forces> Tarrasquero, correcto
<forces> jamesjedimaster, mas flood hace el bot que lo que el pego
<vientosolar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595572/
<Tarrasquero> vientosolar_: eso es una ip local :)
<vientosolar_> si, lo se, pero no se como editarlo para poner una URL
<jamesjedimaster> a poco querian leer esas mas de 30 lineas aqui?
<jamesjedimaster> esa ip es tu computadora, supongo
<Tarrasquero> haz en consola ping -c3 www.google.com
<vientosolar_> no, esa ip es de un repositorio
<Tarrasquero> vientosolar_: esa ip es local
<jamesjedimaster> pero de donde la sacaste? 192.168.x.x es para redes locales, no para internet
<Tarrasquero> no hagas lo blanco negro
<vientosolar_> la pusieron en una actualizacion que hice durante un FLISOL
<vientosolar_> PING www.l.google.com (74.125.229.52) 56(84) bytes of data.
<vientosolar_> 64 bytes from www.google.com (74.125.229.52): icmp_req=1 ttl=54 time=101 ms
<vientosolar_> 64 bytes from www.google.com (74.125.229.52): icmp_req=2 ttl=53 time=61.2 ms
<vientosolar_> 64 bytes from www.google.com (74.125.229.52): icmp_req=3 ttl=53 time=97.6 ms
<Tarrasquero> vientosolar_: pastea tu sources.list
<vientosolar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595574/
<Tarrasquero> vientosolar_: las dos ultimas lineas deves comentarlas, ya que no son correctas
<vientosolar_> como hago eso?
<Tarrasquero> coloca delante de cada linea u '#'
<Tarrasquero> coloca delante de cada linea un '#'
<Tarrasquero> sin comillas
<vientosolar_> ok.. pero el source me dice que es solo lectura.. como le hago pa poder añadir eso?
<Tarrasquero> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vientosolar_> listo
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get update
<vientosolar_> y ahora? Lo guardo y hago update nuevamente?
<Tarrasquero> si
<Tarrasquero> ctrl+s
<Tarrasquero> y cierra
<vientosolar_> Descargados 666B en 10s (66B/s)
<vientosolar_> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<Tarrasquero> si procede: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tarrasquero> eso si quieres...
<Tarrasquero> aunque yo lo haria
<vientosolar_> el icono de actualizacion se quito
<Tarrasquero> si, es normal, está actualizando a mano
<vientosolar_> el upgrade dice: Descargados 666B en 10s (66B/s)
<vientosolar_> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<vientosolar_> perdon
<vientosolar_> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<Tarrasquero> está todo correcto!
<vientosolar_> eso parece.. muchas gracias. :D
<Tarrasquero> pnd
<Informatico_DEM> olis
<Informatico_DEM> xd
<noseasasi> hasta otra buena gente...
<Xago> como activo los procedimientos almacenados en phpmyadmin?
<Xago> fueron creados inicialmente en plataforma Windows
<LordNeo> Buenas tardes
<forces> LordNeo, o7
<LordNeo> O.o
<forces> es un saludo militar
<Eskool1234> Buenas.... necesito una ayudilla... alguien sabe como se instala un script en xchat?
<forces> Eskool1234, abres xchat, en el menu xchat -->> cargar guión o complemento
<Eskool1234> gracias!!!
 * forces is listening to: Wiz Khalifa Ft. Snoop Dogg, Juicy J & T-Pain - WWW.iM1MUSIC.NET - Black And Yellow (G-Mix) - (0:24/4:35)
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<hiko_hitokiri> hi
<Focusyn> alguien usa el reproductor rythmbox?
<Focusyn> es que no puedo saltar a una parte concreta de la cancion
<Focusyn> se puede hacer eso?
<fingeek_> si
<Focusyn> hay que darle a alguna opcion?
<Joan> Alguien tiene una HTC y sabe resetearla?
<fingeek> no, es bastante claro como se hace. Tenes que abrirlo en una ventana
<fingeek> y vas a ver una barra que avanza xd
<fingeek> por lo menos en la interfaz que yo uso se ve asi :p
<Focusyn> ya en la barra del tiempo clicko por ejemplo por la mitad pero vuelve por donde estaba
<fingeek> Hmm, que raro
<fingeek> eso a mi no me pasa
<mimecar> Joan: ¿has leido el manual de HTC?
<Focusyn> a que ver solo me pasan cosas raras a mi
<Focusyn> XD
<Focusyn> hay que*
<fingeek> has probado con otra aplicacion?
<fingeek> tipo amarok?
<Focusyn> no
<fingeek> bueno, intenta con eso
<Focusyn> no queria empezar a meter programas
<fingeek> si te pasa lo mismo, me temo que el problema es tuyo
<Focusyn> pero probare con otro+
<ferad> distro? o version del programa?
<ferad> simplemente desde la barra de progreso, como te comentaban
<Focusyn> ahora mismo he probado el vlc y ningun problema
<mimecar> Focusyn: si el programa no admite marcadores no podrás hacerlo
<mimecar> solo podrás desplazarte en la barra de la canción
<Focusyn> el que viene en ubuntu 10.10 rythmbox
<songer> hola
<songer> como  estan
<ferad> alguien probo gnome 3 en ubuntu?
<fingeek> yo no
<hiko_hitokiri> se
<songer> quien sabe que hdd son buenos?
<hiko_hitokiri> los barracuda
<Focusyn> he de confesar que al principio (la semana pasada) ubuntu no me estaba gustando, pero ahora ya le estoy pillando la gracia
<erAbuelo> hiko_hitokiri: eso si no te rompen xD
<Focusyn> mi unica pega es usar algunos programas de windows
<hiko_hitokiri> comerciales por lo menos
<ferad> en mi caso, no extrano para nada los constantes reinicios en la instalacion de algo
<ferad> o la instalacion de drivers, todo lo que probe me lo tomo al toque
<ferad> impresoras, bluetooth, camaras digitales, modem usb internet movil
<mimecar> ferad: las actualizaciones de windows son una vez al mes
<mimecar> no hace falta reiniciar más
<fingeek> mientras te agarre todo claro que es muy lindo
<fingeek> pero cuando ya hay problemas, hay se vuelve un dolor de cabeza
<Focusyn> alguien usa kvirc?
<fingeek> pero si algo tengo que agradecer es que me ayudo a entender bastante mas como funcionan las maquinas, nada es milagroso :p
<fingeek> (como Windows lo hacia parecer)
<fingeek> xD
<Focusyn> antes en windows clickaba en un enlace que pusiesen en el chat y me abria el navegador, ahora no, es alguna opcion?
<TrueNhero1> puedo instalar o probar meego en un turion?
<songer> quiejn tiene experiencia con wester digital black edition
<jamesjedimaster> Focusyn: prueba con el boton derecho sobre la liga
<fingeek> es la primera vez que utilizo IRC asi que no te puedo ayudar con nada, simplemente googleen :P
<songer> alguien que me ayude?
<mimecar> Focusyn: funciona igual
<mimecar> TrueNhero1: mira los requisitos de meego
<Focusyn> pues hay que ver que mania me tiene a mi la tecnologia
<Focusyn> ni boton derecho ni ruedecita
<songer> me pueden deciar, que tanto ruido hace su disco duro?
<mimecar> Focusyn: cuando tengas una dirección web solo tienes que pulsar sobre el
<hiko_hitokiri> pues no deben  hacer ruido
<mimecar> songer: si tu disco hace ruido, haz un backup de tus datos porque puede fallar
<Focusyn> ese es mi problema que no lo abre
<mimecar> http://www.google.es
<mimecar> Focusyn: prueba con ese
<fingeek> jaja
<ferad> si es un ruido como un golpecito, puede que sean los cabezales
<Focusyn> que va
<ferad> el ruido normal es leve, dependiendo de marcas y tamaño
<ferad> como los de las notebook, son muy suavecitos
<mimecar> Focusyn: que cliente de irc usas
<hiko_hitokiri> pues si no te arranca prueva ponerlo en un enclosure
<songer> hiko_hitokiri compre un caviar black y es el fas potente segun green blue pero hace un ruido
<Focusyn> mimecar: kvirc
<hiko_hitokiri> pues puede hacer ruido de giro pero no de roce pues
<mimecar> no he usado ese cliente de irc
<mimecar> chatzilla lo admite, pidgin también
<songer> aparte de ese ruido de que esta girando cuando lee oh escribe aumenta '
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Focusyn> 10.10
<songer> que marca me recomiendan?
<hiko_hitokiri> mientras no se escucha un golpeteo ni uno de rose
<hiko_hitokiri> no tendria por que ser malo
<ferad> mientras no sea un golpecito, no hay problema
<mimecar> songer: ve a la tienda de informática y que te asesoren
<ferad> claro
<hiko_hitokiri> si sonace como golpeteo o ya como licuadora
<songer> tengo 8 dias con el
<mimecar> songer: haz un backup de tus datos
<ferad> hablando de discos, vieron este?:
<ferad> http://i.imgur.com/ZXiRp.jpgW
<mimecar> si tiene 8 días ves a la tienda
<songer> me discos viegos hacian este ruido y murieron  y por eso lo cambie por este
<mimecar> ve a la tienda
<songer> eh estado leyendo algunos post  y algunos usuarios dicen quees normal'
<songer> otros que no
<ferad> ademas te tiraria errores de escritura
<songer> 500gb interface:sata 5 amnos de garantia rpm: 7200 cache:32mb
<mimecar> llevalo a la tienda
<songer> pues eso creo que are
<songer> solo que me regresar el dinero
<fingeek> hmm
<songer> y tengo quecomprar otro? que sale bueno?
<fingeek> me llama la atencion que tus discos viejos hicieran el mismo ruido
<songer> si, y en momentos se quedav asi un buen rto ast que porfin seguia
<songer> dije pues lo lo viejo hacn so hasta que me desepere y compre este
<songer>  pero hace el mismo ruidp
<songer> cuando habro otra ventana en firefox
<songer> hace ese ruido
<songer> oh minimiso
<fingeek> que raro
<fingeek> y has buscado en google?
<fingeek> te recomiendo que lo hagas
<songer> ya bueswque
<songer> antes de que lo comprara y ahora que ya lo tengo
<songer> el wester digital black caviar edition
<erAbuelo> solo tienes ese disco ?
<songer> si
<forces> western
<erAbuelo> revisate que no sean los ventiladores los del ruido ?
<songer> oh no
<erAbuelo> ?
<erAbuelo> no lo son, o no lo revisaste ?
<songer> el ventilador solo hace ruido aliniciar despues se reduce el ruido
<songer> es mas selecioso el ventilador que el disco
<erAbuelo> el disco esta bien asegurado ?
<songer> si
<erAbuelo> no tienes un CD o DVD dentro del lector ?
<songer> el ruido es de adentro de el disco
<songer> ahora si
<songer>  pero con disco oh sin disco
<songer> hace ese ruido
<songer> al hacer algo
<mimecar> si hace ruido sin disco te falla la placa base
<erAbuelo> los discos siempre hacen algo de ruido, pero bien asegurado y dentro de la caja no deberia ser significativo el ruido
<mimecar> songer: en la tienda pueden revisar si tu equipo tiene algún problema
<songer> no, si no esta conectado el hdd no se escucha ese ruido de el disco
<Focusyn> donde pondrias mi problema en el foro de ubuntu en programas o internet y redes? soy el de los enlaces en kvirc
<songer> cambie de coneccion para ver si era la coneccion
<songer> pero hace lo mismo
<JRamirez696> UNA CONSULTA: un comando para matar una aplicacion que no me da con kill y el pid?
<JRamirez696> que otro comando puedo usar?
<songer> xkill
<mimecar> JRamirez696: killall
<mimecar> pero no hace falta gritar
<JRamirez696> songer, no tengo modo grafico. solo tengo el pid del proceso
<JRamirez696> mimecar, ok
<JRamirez696> killall 11851..............11851: no process killed
<jamesjedimaster> JRamirez696: kill -9 pid
<mimecar> ese proceso es de tu uruario?
<mimecar> usuario
<JRamirez696> kill -9 11851.... nada sigue vivo
<songer> xkill
<JRamirez696> mimecar, mmm si es de mi usuario.. como root.
<JRamirez696> 11851 ?        00:26:28 sjphone <defunct>
<mimecar> no estas trabajando directamente con el ususario root verdad?
<jamesjedimaster> espera entonces a que muera
<JRamirez696> jamesjedimaster, necesito matarlo
<JRamirez696> mimecar, si estoy como root para tirar ese programa. pero se trabo.. y necesito matarlo.
<mimecar> como has lanzado ese programa? con el usuario normal o root
<jamesjedimaster> solo el reinicio del sistema puede liberar los procesos zombie
<JRamirez696> mimecar, con root
<jamesjedimaster> no puedes matar algo que ya esta muerto
<mimecar> matas el proceso con sudo ?
<jamesjedimaster> puedes identificar su proceso padre?
<JRamirez696> dame un momento
<JRamirez696> jamesjedimaster, como identifico el proceso padre?
<JRamirez696> con sudo kill 11851... no pasa nada... (recuerda que estoy en el terminal como root)
<mimecar> lo más rápido será que reinicies
<mimecar> JRamirez696: ese proceso será de un programa que has lanzado
<JRamirez696> mimecar, imposible. es una planta ippbx.
<mimecar> planta ippbx?
<virusuy> mimecar: un servidor pbx seguramente
<virusuy> a eso se refiera con ip pbx .. un servidor de telefonica ip
<virusuy> telefonia*
<mimecar> si tienes que matar el proceso, te da lo mismo reiniciar
<JRamirez696> mimecar, y que otra forma hay ?
<jamesjedimaster> JRamirez696: ps -f
<JRamirez696> mimecar, no puedo reiniciar la planta ip.
<mimecar> si el proceso está zombie, ninguna
<ivancp> hola a todos... haber que hay para hoy
<jamesjedimaster> analiza si puedes matar el ppid
<mimecar> si está bloqueado en este momento no tienes planta ip
<JRamirez696> ps -f ? que hace esto'
<songer> quien puso la foto d el disco?
<JRamirez696> mimecar, es otro programa diferente.. la planta ip esta online.
<songer>  lo compararon en tepito
<JRamirez696> jamesjedimaster, ppid?
<songer> oh una plaza de fayuca>?
<ferad> songer: yo!8-)
<songer> ferad donde lo comparon>? oh es un disco veradadero
<ferad> lo vi en un blog, aparentemente lo compraron a un muy bajo costo
<ferad> con un pendrive con el firmware alterado que te decia la capacidad erroneamente
<jamesjedimaster> JRamirez696: el proceso padre esta esperando a que termine de morir el proceso hijo, pero se quedo zombie; una opcion que tienes es matar el proceso padre = ppid, pero como te dijeron, el reboot libera todos los procesos zombie
<Nattya> songer; aqui tienes la noticia : http://www.meneame.net/story/disco-duro-chino-magico
<jamesjedimaster> con el parametro -f ves el ppid del zombie JRamirez696
<fingeek> JRamirez696: 'sudo reboot' con eso liberas el proceso zombie
<fingeek> :P
<JRamirez696> mmm ok. tocara reiniciar. ni modo.
<Nubedesol> algún visor de archivos pub para ubuntu
<songer> me atraen los dicos ssd pero estan muy aros
<mimecar> que programa los usa Nubedesol ?
<ferad> Nubedesol: temo decirte que no hay
<ecosdiaz> Hola necesito ayuda para la configuracion de un servidor ubuntu, que pase internet (proxy) DNS, DHCP, Servidor de impresiones.
<Nubedesol> a gracias
<mimecar> ecosdiaz: di la duda concreta
<ferad> Nubedesol: ya pase por eso, y no encontre ningun programa para verlos o abrirlos
<jamesjedimaster> mimecar: los pub son de publisher
<jamesjedimaster> yo tampoco he encontrado algo para ver archivos pub
<mimecar> ok
<ecosdiaz> Hola, necesito poner un servidor Ubuntu para compartir el internet a 25 computadoras. y los servicios que quiero habilitar en el servidor son : DNS, DHCP, PROXY,
<mimecar> ecosdiaz: por segunda vez, cual es la duda concreta
<ecosdiaz> mimecar.........es que no puedo configurar esos servicios del servidor, he seguido un manual pero no me funciona, no puedo compartir el internet.
<mimecar> pon el enlace al manual que usas
<ecosdiaz> ok ahorita http://es.scribd.com/doc/43335724/Servidor-Paso-a-Paso
<mimecar> busca una guía más actualizada
<mimecar> no vas a montar ubuntu 9.10
<ecosdiaz> no, seria la ultima version de ubuntu
<mimecar> busca una guía para la última versión
<ecosdiaz> Tu tienes algun link con informacion reciente?
<forces> normalmente los cambios no suelen ser muy radicales
<forces> las guías de otras versiones pueden servir
<jamesjedimaster> asi es, los cambios de esos servicios no son tan fuertes entre versiones
<mimecar> si, pero te puede salir un error que no aparece en la 9.10 y si en versiones más recientes
<jamesjedimaster> en eso tienes razon mimecar , y lo mejor es ir a la documentacion oficial de cada servicio: iptables, dns, web, squid/dansguardian para minimizar los errores
<mimecar> puedes seguir documentación antigua, pero en algún punto será diferente
<kenMasters> me las come toditas
<kenMasters> :S
<kenMasters> alguien vivo?
<kenMasters> alguien que sepa de investigacion de operaciones ( programacion lineal ) - en basic ?
<ecosdiaz> Por lo general uno (principiante) se ve desanimado a utilizar el software libre porque creen ser gurus en esto, crei que mimecar me daria alguna solucion (enlace) pero me parece que solo me cuestiono al inicio, simplemente cuando no sabes mejor no preguntar sobre el tema. Y peor agarrarse de algo simple como la version! Asi dificil que crezcan los usuarios..........gracias de todas maneras...
<ecosdiaz> ...seguire en google.
<mimecar> ecosdiaz: montar un servidor con todo lo que quieres poner no es de principiantes
<mimecar> una cosa es ayudar a superar un error y otra montar una cosa compleja desde cero
<mimecar> se ayuda, pero también tienes que poner un poco de tu parte
<erAbuelo> mimecar: no te justifiques, el no tiene razon
<mimecar> por ejemplo el apartado que estas, que has hecho... donde aparecen los fallos...
<kenMasters> exacto una cosa es ayudar (guiar) y otra es hacer todo. (por eso no progresamos)
<mimecar> ecosdiaz: en ubuntu 10.10 te puede aparecer un fallo que no aparece en la 9.10
<mimecar> y en una guía de la 10.10 ese fallo estará documentando
<mimecar> documentado
<ecosdiaz> Perdon srs . solo era una pregunta no queria que se haga discusion sobre ello. En todo caso gracias por su aportacion. Yo entiendo que es "ayudar" , "guiar" y hacer todo.
<mimecar> pon un enlace a documentación actualizada y te ayudamos con el proceso
<mimecar> ¿necesitas que el servidor tenga tantas cosas?
<Wiward_X> problema con tarjeta de red, me sale en ifconfig pero no me deja ponerla up
<Wiward_X> alguien me ayuda
<Wiward_X> ?
<mimecar> ¿versión de ubuntu Wiward_X ?
<Wiward_X> en entorno grafico me pone no gestionada
<Wiward_X> mimecar,  es debian
<Wiward_X> xDD
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones que tenga tu sistema
<Wiward_X> lo que pasa que me parece que sin querer borré el modulo
<mimecar> reinstala el kernel desde synaptic
<Wiward_X> comando?
<mimecar> abre synaptic, busca el paquete que tiene el kernel en debian y reinstala
<dabor> Wiward_X, que error te da?
<Wiward_X> en entorno grafico me dice k no esta gestionada
<dabor> ifconfig eth0 up
<Wiward_X> dabor,  lo he intentado antes y nada
<Wiward_X> en el lspci me printa esto
<Wiward_X> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<dabor> winXperts, que error te da ese comando?
<Wiward_X> no se encontro la orden
<mimecar> Wiward_X: ¿lo ejecutas como root?
<Wiward_X> si claro
<Wiward_X> xDDD
<mimecar> no tienes ifconfig?
<Nattya> cual es el archivo (si es que es un archivo), que controla que 'daemons' se cargan al inicio del sistema?
<dabor> Wiward_X, lo escribiste bien?
<Wiward_X> dabor
<Wiward_X> winXperts
<Wiward_X> hice copy paste
<erUSUL> Nattya: /etc/init/* y /etc/init.d/
<Nattya> erUSUL; gracias
<erUSUL> no hay de que
<erUSUL> !runlevels
<kubot> En Ubuntu todos los niveles de ejecución (runlevels) exceptuando los niveles 0, 1 y 6 son por defecto iguales. Recuerda también que Ubuntu utiliza !upstart en vez del conocido sysvinit, así que normalmente no existe el /etc/inittab
<erUSUL> !upstart
<kubot> Upstart es el reemplazo del viejo sistema Sys V Init. Upstart se basa en eventos para dirigir el inicio y apagado de servicios y tareas. Para más información ver en http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<tuxGentoo> holas
<Nattya> cool
<tuxGentoo> ayuda con esto http://paste.pocoo.org/show/374064/
<fij0> buenas
<fij0> alguien ha usado kvm por aca ?
<rommel> Hola a todos
<mimecar> tuxGentoo: todo ese texto en una línea no se puede leer
<molocoize> buenas
<rommel> alguien por casualidad conose alguna pagina o desarmo alguna vez una  notebook hp 6000,e buscado por gooogle y no encuentro un tutorial que describa como hacerlo
<rommel> por las dudas pregunto ya q se q este chat es de ubuntu
<rommel> disculpen la pregunta pero no se a donde mas recurrir
<forces> solo quita los tornillos
<tuxGentoo> http://pastebin.com/xR8HD18E
<rommel> si la llego a reparar la puedocomprar para mis nenas
<rommel> me la trageron ya desarmada y el dueño no la pudo hacer prender mas
<rommel> desde q la desarmo
<rommel> estoi tratando de ver donde esta la falla y no  logro desifrar donde van un par de cables uno negro y el otro blanco de la pantalla
<erUSUL> rommel: offtopic por favor
<erUSUL> !ot | rommel
<kubot> rommel: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<rommel> ok lo se por eso pedia disculpas desime como hago solo hago clik ahi?
<erUSUL> rommel: depende del cliente irc
<guampa> rommel: escribi /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic y enter
<JRamirez696> erUSUL, necesito una ayuda con un driver usb.. de sonido...
<erUSUL> JRamirez696: que ayuda?
<JRamirez696> es que mira...  lspci me reconoce el usb. como tal...
<JRamirez696> /sbin/lsusb
<JRamirez696> me muestra el dispositivo...
<JRamirez696> pero no entiendo.. parece que no reconociera algo por que no suena...
<JRamirez696> Bus 002 Device 013: ID 0e6a:6001 Megawin Technology Co., Ltd
<JRamirez696> Bus 002 Device 012: ID 0458:003a KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems)
<erUSUL> JRamirez696: cambiaste la salida de sonido al dispositivo usb en las preferencias de sonido?
<JRamirez696> pues creo que si... pero dejame ver neuvamente.
<JRamirez696> mria la salida del sistema
<JRamirez696> http://dpaste.com/533325/
<JRamirez696> me dice que hay un modulo snd-usb-audio... como miro si el modulo esta cargando?
<erUSUL> JRamirez696: lsmod | grep snd-usb
<JRamirez696> snd_usb_audio          74081  4
<JRamirez696> aparentemente lo esta cargando.. muestra un lista...
<JRamirez696> que otra cosa podria revisar?
<JRamirez696> modprobe snd_usb_audio
<JRamirez696> no me sale nada
<erUSUL> JRamirez696: alsamixer
<JRamirez696> como si no ubiese puesto nada.
<erUSUL> JRamirez696: fijate que no esten con poco volumen o silenciados
<JRamirez696> erUSUL, NADA...
<quarzoliquido> Hola, saludos desde Chile, tengo pesimo rendimiento en mi Ubuntu, a pesar de tener CPU dualcore de 64 bits, XFCE y haber desinstalado el plug in de flash
<quarzoliquido> Quisiera pedir consejos para tener un rendimiento normal!
<hmont> hola buenas tardes
<hmont> alguien me puede ayudar con mi servidor ubuntu server 10.10
<hmont> no hay nadie que me pueda echar una manito
<quarzoliquido> pues, yo quisiera pero hasta KDE se me hace dificil
<quarzoliquido> cuentame un poco, soy un newbie esforzado
<neogenessis> yo ni vi la pregunta
<virusuy> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<neogenessis> me cae bien kubot
<luckatoni> !neogenessis
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'neogenessis'.
<rommel> señores alguien sabe como hacer para q la pantalla de imagen real de la tierra se actualise mas rapido por q desde q me la baje apague la maquina y se quedo congelada
<luckatoni> pues el no te conoce de nada,xd
<neogenessis> jajajaa
<neogenessis> lo de la imagen real es un script de bash, si mal no recuerdo
<quarzoliquido> ¿Como puedo tener un rendimiento normal en mi instalacion de Ubuntu?, tengo lentitud e inestabilidad a pesar de usar hardware normal (definiré eso)
<rommel> asi es
<rommel> segui u tuto pero no  logre hacerlo
<rommel> http://social.tuquito.org.ar/forum/topics/2070413:Topic:14438?commentId=2070413%3AComment%3A14781
<rommel> desde aqui en la parte final pero no logre hacerlo podria ayudarme alguin porfa
<kenMasters> alguien que sepa de investigacion de operaciones ( programacion lineal ) - en basic ?
<neogenessis> pues diri que lo mas facil, rommel , es que crees una tarea con cron
<neogenessis> aunque gnome-at seria mas facil creo yo
<rommel> y como seria eso
 * jcaraguay actualizando mi ubuntu
<rommel> es para lo mismo
<jcaraguay> hola a todos de nuevo
<neogenessis> la idea es que hagas que el script se ejecute con mas frecuencia
<rommel> asi es
<mimecar> quarzoliquido: que inestabilidad
<rommel> pero no lo pude hacer
<neogenessis> instala gnome-at y lo ves, ahi veras para crear tareas
<rommel> ok
<jcaraguay> una pregunta quisiera instalar un programa hecho en Visual fox 6.0 en mi ubuntu
<jcaraguay> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<mimecar> jcaraguay: es complicado, prueba con wine
<quarzoliquido> mimecar se corta el sonido, se "congela" todo, o exceso de lentitud, a pesar de tener abiertas pocas aplicaciones (menos de 4, menos de 3 pestañas en el browser, ninguna con flash)
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si sigue pasando
<jcaraguay> mm
<jcaraguay> pero cual es la mejor version del wine para instalar
<mimecar> jcaraguay: solo tienes una
<jcaraguay> mm cual es la version
<mimecar> abre el centro de software de ubuntu e instala la que tengas
<MaRk-I> rommel: para que se inicie automaticamente tienes que leer el "paso #4"
<hmont> como hago para desintalar ddcliente de mi servidor
<jcaraguay> mmm porque tengo dos wine
<hmont> ddclient
<hmont> perdon
<jcaraguay> en el centrode software de ubuntu
<hmont> es un server
<hmont> es por pura consola
<neogenessis> rommel, es gnome-shedule, no gnome-at sorry
<jcaraguay> tnego dos
<jcaraguay> una q dice emulador dinary
<jcaraguay> y otra que dice compatibilidad microsoft windows
<jcaraguay> (dummy package)
<jcaraguay> cual sera de instalar
<jcaraguay> hay una version beta
<mimecar> jcaraguay: estas usando repositorios de ppa?
<hmont> como desintalo ddclient por consola
<jcaraguay> mmmm
<jcaraguay> no...
<hmont> alguien sabe
<jcaraguay> en el centro de desarrollo de software de ubuntu
<jcaraguay> me salen dos wine
<neogenessis> sabes que es dummy? leiste la descripcion?
<mimecar> jcaraguay: los dos te harán lo mismo
<rommel> perdon
<rommel> q era l q havia q hacer
<rommel> me llamaron por fno
<rommel> no puede seguir
<rommel> neogenessis:
<rommel> como hacer para actualsar el scrip
<jcaraguay> mmm voy a instlar uno..
<pacheco> juegos para kubuntu?
<quarzoliquido> pacheco, en getdeb y playdeb hay mucho, igualmente te aconsejo playonlinux -pero soy un newbie esforzado, aconsejate por gente experimentada
<pacheco> gracias
<pacheco> espero y aki puedan ayudarme con eso jijij soy muy nuevo enesto
<quarzoliquido> pacheco, yo tambien soy nuevo, entiendo tu preocupacion por jugar
<jamesjedimaster> puedes buscar en kpackagekit, el programa similar al synaptic de ubuntu, ahi hay juegos que puedes instalar; yo solo tengo supertuxkart, pero hay muchos mas
<pacheco> :)
<pacheco> dare un vistaso, gracias
<jkarlos> saludos, alguien ha provado ya la beta2 de ubuntu 11.04
<dabor> jkarlos, mucha gente
<antonio__> Hola amigos
<antonio__> tengo el ubuntu 11.04 y tengo un problema que no resuelvo
<mimecar> antonio__: no hay soporte para ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> jkarlos: si
<antonio__> ya
<jkarlos> y q tal va?
<mimecar> similar a versiones anteriores
<antonio__> pero solo queria saber como puedo instalar el java script para poder ver los videos del youtube
<jkarlos> muchos bugs?
<mimecar> antonio__: instalar el java script??
<dabor> jkarlos, como siempre pero va bastante bien
<antonio__> el adobe flash
<jkarlos> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jkarlos> antonio ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jkarlos> ok, gracias mimecar
<antonio__> no entiendo jkarlos lo q quiere decir eso.. soy algo torpe y nuevo
<jkarlos> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mimecar> instala el paquete que dice jkarlos  (si está en la beta claro)
<jkarlos> ejecuta eso en la consola
<antonio__> okis gracias
<mimecar> antonio__: tienes un backup de tus datos?
<antonio__> no mimecar
<mimecar> estas usando software en desarrollo, deberías tenerlo
<jkarlos> siendo novato como dice ser, deberia empezar por algo estable
<jkarlos> mimecar, estuve leyendo sobre recompilar el kernel, lo has hecho alguna vez?
<mimecar> si
<jkarlos> q tal te fue, mejoras sustanciales?
<dabor> jkarlos, ya me convencí que es para casos muy especiales
<dabor> jkarlos, no se ven mejoras que justifiquen el esfuerzo :-)
<mimecar> tal como vienen configurados los kernels hay mejora, pero no tanta
<jkarlos> en un articulo lei, que si tiens mas de 2 gb es buneo hacerlo ya que los precompilados vienen optimizados para 2 gb o menos
<dabor> jkarlos, cada distro precompila su kernel a gusto
<mimecar> jkarlos: sabes que tendrás que recompilar todos los kenels nuevos que salgan?
<jkarlos> si eso pense
<mimecar> depende del tiempo que tengas
<jkarlos> en cada actualizacion habra que hacerlo
<antonio__> jkarlos instale lo que me dijiste.. los extras.. y ahora me sale la consola con color morado.. y que de aceptar
<jkarlos> en mi caso tengo una laptop intel core i3, con una tarjeta Intel HD
<antonio__> como acepto. :) porq  no veo manera
<jkarlos> antonio_ debes acpetar los terminos, ya que son paquetes no liberados
<jkarlos> usas TAB
<antonio__> si
<antonio__> acias ya estaa
<pacheco> hola, intento bajar un juego peor me indica en un ventana nueva seleccionar la aplicaion para ejecutar y no se cual seleccional de lalista
<antonio__> otra cosa.. que navegador os parece mejor para el ubuntu chromium o el firefox?
<mimecar> que juego y de donde
<mimecar> antonio__: el que te guste
<pacheco> lo intento desde /www.playdeb.net
<antonio__> okis entonces me quedo con chromium
<antonio__> xD
<jkarlos> con esa configuracion, ubuntu 10.10 siempre esta dando error un error que veo ene l visor de sucesos "internal termal or speed exceded"
<dabor> pacheco, mejor utiliza el centro de software o synaptic para bajar programas
<pacheco> ????????????? haaaayyyy eso fue como chino para mi
<mimecar> pacheco: has seguido las instrucciones de la página?
<dabor> pacheco, hay que leer algunos tutoriales nunca viene mal
<mimecar> dabor: las instrucciones están en la propia página
<pacheco> lo hare
<mimecar> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.10/
<MaRk-I> pacheco: tienes que leer donde dice "click here to learn how to install games from playdeb"
<quarzoliquido> mimecar, por ejemplo ahora tengo que resetear, ubuntu esta lento a pesar de solo usar xchat, pidgin y firefox (dual core, 64 bits, 1 gb ram)
<mimecar> quarzoliquido: crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si falla
<quarzoliquido> veamos
<mimecar> tampoco tienes tanta memoria ram..
<pacheco> ok
<quarzoliquido> he visto efectos compiz en 1 gb ram, hace mas de 2 años atras, gracias mimecar
<quarzoliquido> comprare mas ram
<mimecar> compiz usa la tarjeta gráfica, no la memoria ram
<mimecar> me parece que no ha leido lo de crear un usuario nuevo..
<pacheco> instale el playdeb que marca pero pos esta =
<pacheco> (Leyendo la base de datos ... (Leyendo la base de datos ... 5%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 10%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 15%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 20%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 25%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 30%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 35%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 40%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 45%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 50%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 55%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 60%(Leyendo la base de
<pacheco>  datos ... 65%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 70%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 75%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 80%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 85%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 90%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 95%(Leyendo la base de datos ... 100%(Leyendo la base de datos ...
<pacheco> 100435 ficheros y directorios instalados actualmente.)
<pacheco> Preparando para reemplazar playdeb 0.3-1~getdeb1 (usando .../playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all-1.deb) ...
<pacheco> Desempaquetando el reemplazo de playdeb ...
<pacheco> Configurando playdeb (0.3-1~getdeb1) ...
<jamesjedimaster> usa pastebin
<Lostizytu> OLIS
<Lostizytu> XD
<azzurra> hola alguien me podria decir como compilar programas c++
<cossier> azzurra, con gcc
<cossier> azzurra, o con g++
<azzurra> pero no funciona con esos
<azzurra> como seria g++ nimbredearchivo -o archivo
<azzurra> o algo asi
<Lostizytu> XD
<cossier> azzurra, si
<cossier> azzurra, g++ nombre.cpp -o nombre
<azzurra> el problema es que no me funciono
<cossier> azzurra, y que estas compilando
<cossier> ??
<azzurra> estoy aprendiendo a programar en c++ entonces necesito hacer programas sencillos
<cossier> azzurra, y que eror da??
<cossier> error*
<azzurra> no dice que el archivo no existe
<Tarrasquero> eso no es un error
<cossier> no lo escribes bien
<Tarrasquero> cd directorio
<azzurra> no hay otro programa en forma de gui
<cossier> azzurra, si codeblocks
<azzurra> como el anjuta
<cossier> azzurra, y tbn codelite
<Lostizytu> como hago programa con pantallas en linux onda visual basic ???
<azzurra> el codeblock sirve para compilarlo hay mismo o toca tambien por el g++
<cossier> azzurra, no he usado el anjuta aun!!!!
<cossier> azzurra, el codeblocks es multicompilador
<azzurra> a utilizado el devc++
<azzurra> de  guindos
<cossier> azzurra, si es parecido a devc++
<azzurra> pero el problema del anjuta es que no lo se utilizar
<cossier> azzurra, yo tampoco usa codeblocks
<azzurra> el ubuntu lo trae en los paquetes? o toca bajarlo de otro lado
<cossier> azzurra, esta en los repos
<omikron4> Lostizytu: con glade o wxglade
<Lostizytu> y sirve pa programar para usar en windows?
<omikron4> si sabes usar el cfreeze si Lostizytu
<Lostizytu> kero programar en linux pero q el programa funcione en windows
<omikron4> es que es un rollo eso de convertirlo en incluirle los modulos, pero si que se puede
<Lostizytu> hmmm como asi rollo?
<omikron4> Lostizytu: python es multiplataforma
<Lostizytu> consume mucho recurso?
<omikron4> pyhton mas glade sabiendo hacerlo... pues funciona en windows tambien..
<granjero> hola, he leido que se puede configurar una placa se sonido 5.1 para que cada salida sea tomada como una linea independiente. alguien me puede decir donde hay información al respecto?? muchas graciasQ!
<cossier> azzurra, sudo apt-get install codeblocks codeblocks-contrib
<omikron4> el problema muchas veces viene con el tema de la codificacion
<azzurra> si ya lo instale lo voy a probar muchas gracias
<cossier> Lostizytu, tbn puedes usar wxformbuilder
<azzurra> se puede pasar a español ese codeblocks
<omikron4> porque yo hice funcionar un programa wxglade en windows pero me daba problemas en el tema de la codificacion y esto que estaba en utf8 Lostizytu
<Lostizytu> xd
<cossier> azzurra, creo que lo tengo en ingles
<Lostizytu> python es dificil?
<omikron4> Lostizytu: es de lo mas facil... aunque claro. hay que estudiarlo
<cossier> Lostizytu, buscad tutoriales hay muchos en pdf
<Lostizytu> mas q java?
<omikron4> mas sencillo y hay que escribir mucho menos para hacer lo mismo Lostizytu
<Lostizytu> interesante
<cossier> omikron4, utf-8 y unicode no son lo mismo creo!!
<itali-chan> mhh
<itali-chan> no te recomiendo java
<omikron4> yo creo que aunque no sea lo mismo... el problema no me lodaba por eso... porque yo le indicaba cuando era unicode una palabra. de hecho el error de windows, me lo daba por la api de google
<itali-chan> mejor aprende c++  y despues qt
<Lostizytu> cossier: con python igual se puede hacer ventanas?
<omikron4> Lostizytu: con python y gtk
<omikron4> o sea pygtk, aunque yo uso python+glade
<omikron4> glade es una maravilla que te lo da casi todo hecho y grafico
<Lostizytu> cual es mas simple de usar ya que mi experiencia en programacion es casi nula
<cossier> Lostizytu, el wxformbuilder  tbn genera codigo para python
<omikron4> glade mas python
<itali-chan> Lostizytu,  ninguno es facil cuando no tienes profesor
<Lostizytu> =(
<itali-chan> pero on dedicacion cualquiera se puede aprender
<itali-chan> solo depende de ti :(
<Lostizytu> sale caro pagar curso
<Lostizytu> xd
<itali-chan> carisimo xD
<itali-chan> si quieres te puede pasar una pagina de videotutoriales
<itali-chan> para aprender c++ y java creo que tenia
<omikron4> pero con los tutoriales que hay no hace falta acudir a cursos, Lostizytu
<itali-chan> son 26 clases de una hora xd
<Lostizytu> xd
<Lostizytu> yo keria aprender a hacer um servidor
<itali-chan> yo probe con el c++ for dummies
<Lostizytu> server web
<itali-chan> pero a la pagina 10 me di cuenta que no habai entendido nada xd
<itali-chan> *habia
<omikron4> Lostizytu: quieres aprender a hacer arquitectura dificil sin haber hecho primero alguna sencilla casa... eso es complicado
<omikron4> y sin estudios de programacion
<Lostizytu> itali-chan: claro, yo he tratado de aprender  cosas pero
<itali-chan> primero hay que aprender los lenguajes base
<itali-chan> .....
<Lostizytu> todo por tutoriales
<Lostizytu> xd
<itali-chan> si
<omikron4> lo bueno de python es que puedes ejecutar linea por linea sin compilar y eso te hace ver los resultados de las lineas de codigo
<itali-chan> debes tener mucha paciencia, no se aprende en un dia,.
 * cossier se le acaba la bateria , Buenas noches
<Lostizytu> itali-chan:  cuanto uno puede demorar en aprender a hacer un servidor web?
<azzurra> cossier, como hago para que me reconosca la libreria iostream.h
<granjero> Tengo dos placas de sonido en una pc, como se puede hacer para que Totem reproduzca por una y clementine por otra?
<azzurra> como hago para adicionar librerias
<hashashin> azzurra, sudo aptitude install libboost-iostreams-dev , las librerias tienen la coletilla -dev
<azzurra> listo gracias
<hashashin> nada
<azzurra> cual es la difernecia de escribir iostream.h a iostrem nada mas
<jamesjedimaster> se considera iostream.h anticuado, y el estandar actual es ponerlo sin la extension .h
<azzurra> el problema es que lo coloco sin la estencion y no me reconoce los comandos de la libreria y los coloco con el .h y dice que no esta la librreria
<jamesjedimaster> lo pones con "iostream.h" o <iostream.h>
<jamesjedimaster> ?
<jamesjedimaster> tienes instalado build-essential ?
<azzurra> "iostream.h" voy a mirar no se si lo tengo instalado
<jamesjedimaster> tienes que ponerlo como <iostream.h> para que lo busque en el directorio de las bibliotecas
<jamesjedimaster> azzurra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=689635
<azzurra> no lo tenia instalado
<itali-chan> azzurra o.o
<itali-chan> nick italiano..
<azzurra> ya lo estoy instalando
<azzurra> jamesjedimaster, gracias parcero
<jamesjedimaster> de nada
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-19
<cryss> Hola, cuando saldra ubuntu 11.3
<cryss> perdon 4.
<akrab> buenas, alguien se ha abierto alguna vez puertos en el router para hacer ssh desde afuera?
<granjero> si akrab
<akrab> si? y hiciste algo mas que el port forwarding en el router?
<granjero> no
<Lostizytu> DMZ
<Lostizytu> aplica dmz
<Lostizytu> :P
<akrab> yo he puesto un puerto externo uno interno.. y no me funciona
<akrab> ajam
<akrab> voy a veLo
<akrab> :)
<jamesjedimaster> y en el firewall de ubuntu ya abriste el puerto?
<akrab> pero esto de aplicar DMZ a una ip es exponer todos los puertos no?
<akrab> umm no
<jamesjedimaster> no es necesario que este en dmz
<dabor> cryss, 28 de abril
<granjero> simplemente tienes que fowardear el puerto que le pusiste a tu sshd.conf
<granjero> por defecto es el 22
<akrab> creo que no tengo ningun firewall corriendo, ni ufw ni iptables
<akrab> lo cambie si para el demonio de ssh
<akrab> ya me he echo un ssh de prueba por ese numero y va
<akrab> alomejro es algo mio... que no se que es
<akrab> por que creo que no me falta nada...
<jorechp> borre unas particiones por accidente de un disco duro, y no me di cuenta como puedo restauar la informacion
<jorechp> Alguno sabe como recuperar una particion que se ha eliminado
<CloudStrife> eliminado totalmente?
<hashashin> si te acuerdas exatamente donde empezaban y terminaban las particiones, las recreas a mano, y luego fsck, si no te acuerdas o no te atreves prueba: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<dabor> jorechp, con mejor es con un backup, sino habria que probar con testdisk
<razieliyo> buenas
<jorechp> dabor, analizando con testdisk estoy ahorita
<dabor> jorechp, mucha suerte !!
<dabor> jorechp, para el futuro siempre tener copias de seguridad
<razieliyo> jorechp, eso sale bien seguro
<jorechp> dabor, era la copia de seguridad accidentalmente por hablar con alquien la borre
<CloudStrife>  alguien sabe como instalar ubuntu en un externo sin afectar el grub del interno?
<dabor> jorechp, las copias tendrias que tenerlas en otro disco
<CloudStrife> disco externo* disco interno*
<CloudStrife> nadie? :(
<jorechp> dabor, las tenia en un externo con el enclocher se me olvido desconectarlo jajaj lo peor es la maquina de un cliente
<Nattya> una pregunta, que es una 'actualizacion parcial'? (si es que os suena el  término)
<jamesjedimaster> que se actualizan solo algunos paquetes
<CloudStrife> :| nadie sabe la respuesta a mi pregunta? :(
<jamesjedimaster> yo no
<Nattya> :) aparte de lo evidente , es que he ido al gestor de actualizaciones, y me ha saltado una ventana que decía que no podía actualizar todos los paquetes y que debía hacer una 'actualización parcial del sistema' , le di a OK salió otra ventana que nunca había visto, comprobó la lista de paquetes (ninguno importatnte respecto al sistema) y los instaló, y luego me pedió que borrase o conservase el archivo '2.6.31-20-generi
<Nattya> c' (/var/lib/initramfs-tools/), no creo que haya sido importante (aunque he hecho un backup de los archivos), solo curioso
 * jorechp ojala testdisk recupere la informacion :)
<Nattya> relevante: http://i44.tinypic.com/nlbd42.jpg
<MaRk-I> CloudStrife: en /etc/grub.d/40_  tienes que agregar donde se encuentra el grub del disco externo mira en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Creating the Custom Menu    la ultima opcion
<Nattya> CloudStrife; cual era tu pregunta?
<Nattya> ooops he's gone
<jorechp> no recupero nada el testdisk :(
<rommel_> Buenas noches
<rommel_> alguien me podria ayudar no puedo encontrar un manual para poder armar una notebook hp nc 6000 ya que tengo la opcion de comprarla pero primero quiero armmarla ya q ,me la quieren vender pero no se si funciona porfa se q no es una pregunta para la sala pero no encuentro una solucion
<MaRk-I> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<rommel_> lo amigo pero no encuentro ayuda
<rommel_> disculpame
<cryss> Hola cuando sale ubuntu 11.4
<cryss> ??
<MaRk-I> abril 28
<dabor> otra vez
<razieliyo> hay ansias eh
<razieliyo> aunke mas ansias hay de ke saken un gimp en una ventana
<jkarlos> hola, quite la miniaplicacion de audio de la barra y ahor ano la encuentro pa volvera a agregar
<rigolonte> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesaaaaaaaaaaaa
<xangua> clic derecho> añadir> indicador jkarlos
<jkarlos> gracias xangua, deberia haber uno q contenga solo el volumen
<xangua> un indicador para cada aplicación¿ no se oye muy práctico :S
<jkarlos> ps uno que sea customizable que se pueda agregar o quitar las que uno quiera
<jkarlos> eso si es practico
<jkarlos> :)'
<jkarlos> alguien usa eclipse para java?
<rigolonte> jkarlos no uses java
<jkarlos> por q no?
<rigolonte> es de oracle y oracle está en contra del soft libre
<rigolonte> no viste lo que hizo con openoffice y opensolaris?
<rigolonte> es casi tan malo como canonical
<jkarlos> si ya se
<jkarlos> pero lamentablemente openjava no es la copia fiel de sunjava
<rigolonte> pero hay otras cosas para usar
<jkarlos> pues escucho ofertas
<xangua> (20:14:23) rigolonte: es casi tan malo como canonical < entonces no uses ubuntu¿ :S
<rigolonte> jkarlos python, c#, c++
<jkarlos> le iva a decir eso xangua pero no soy tan conocedor del tema de sofware libre y no me atrevi
<jkarlos> c# es de microsoft
<rigolonte> xangua: con algo me tengo que limpiar el culo
<jkarlos> q es peor
<jamesjedimaster> yo no usaria c# solo por el simple hecho de que es de m$
<rigolonte> mono no es de microsoft
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<MaRk-I> solo falto que te ofreciera asp.NET y mono... pero eso ya es OT
<m4v> rigolonte: y el vocabulario por favor.
<superseal> Permitanme preguntales una cosa
<superseal> Porque no usar C#?
<superseal> Es decir
<superseal> Es un asco
<m4v> superseal: #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<superseal> well shit
<rigolonte> disculpá m4v, la proxima digo pompis o algo asi
<jkarlos> pero mono tampoc esta completo, en fin ya es cuestion de gustos y esto es offtopic
<superseal> Que es on-topic en este canal? Disculpen la pregunta
<guampa> superseal: lee el topic
<m4v> superseal: /topic
<superseal> Ah, si
<superseal> Soporte
<superseal> Es muy duro el soporte a los usuarios aca?
<m4v> superseal: necesitas ayuda con Ubuntu?
<jkarlos> solo quiero ayuda en un problemita que tengo con eclipse y java
<superseal> No, m4v, ya mismo me largo al canal de off-topic
<superseal> Pense que era canal de discusion
<m4v> jkarlos: seguramente en un canal de java vas a tener más suerte, yo no uso eso.
<jkarlos> uso elcipse para un proyecto que estoy desarroyando, he instalado el plugin visual Visual Editor pero al abrir una clase que tengo aparece en blanco no me genera el frame
<jkarlos> m4v, el problema solo me pasa en ubuntu
<jkarlos> he provado el mismo proyecto en win y no me pasa eso
<rigolonte> el problema es que acá te mandan para el offtopic y el tipo que sacó el tema ot, no está allá
<jkarlos> pero fuiste tu q saco el tema
<rigolonte> fue xangua que me confrontó
<jjsalazar> como hago para actualizar el kernel de ubuntu ?? 2.6.38  ?
<m4v> el kernel de ubuntu actual es 2.6.35-28-generic
<m4v> si quieres 2.6.38 espera a la próxima versión de Ubuntu, sale este 28
<MaRk-I> o busca un PPA o compilalo tu mismo (a tu propio riesgo claro)
<m4v> realmente, con Natty a la vuelta de la esquina es un despropósito apurarse
<rigolonte> cuidado con compilar porque es MUY riesgoso
<rigolonte> el software compilado le hace mal a tu procesador
<m4v> especialmente con el kernel.
<m4v> rigolonte: no es riesgoso, solamente no es sencillo.
<rigolonte> perdón, me dejé llevar por la forma de exprezarse de MaRk-I
<MaRk-I> rigolonte: tu a todos culpas y ni te fijas lo que escribes
<MaRk-I> je
<rigolonte> si, pero no es mi culpa, es de m4v
<m4v> podemos dejar de tirarnos la culpa?
<Guest46261> hola gente, despues de desintalar pulse audio no puedo ver mas las preferencias de sonido
<rommel_> buenas noches alguien conoce de algún programa para convertir vídeo de mp4 a el formato para celulares en ubuntu 10.04
<MaRk-I> rommel_: creo arista lo hace, no estoy seguro
<rommel_> aver
<MaRk-I> checa en el software center
<rommel_> bueno entonces
<rommel_> gracias ,buenas noches
<sergio> Hola sala..
<kurama10> hola segovia
<segovia> Hola Kurama... se me cerró esto
<segovia> emms... soy nuevo usuario en linux y más aún en irc...
<kurama10> ok segovia dime que dudas tienes
<kurama10> y aqui vemos si te podemos ayudar
<segovia> jaja, ¿ dos millones de ellas?
<segovia> pues solo vena para conversar por el momento..
<kurama10> la pregunta mas importante de ellas
<kurama10> ya le preguntaste a google
<kurama10> jejejeje
<segovia> claro,
<segovia> tengo 10 dias usando kubuntu..
<segovia> no me va tan mal, ya he instalado varias cosas..
<kurama10> a ok eso me parece perfecto
<segovia> y bueno, no había abierto esta aplicación Quassel IRC..
<segovia> ¿existen canales con temáticas digamos, más triviales?
<kurama10> pues si checa en lo que es en la pagina de freenode que es el servidor donde estas conectado
<kurama10> ahi puedes ver que canales hay
<segovia> comprendo
<CloudStrife> Tengo Kubuntu 10.04 LTS 32bits instalado en un disco externo. Puedo instalar los Drivers Privativos para mi Tarjeta Gráfica NVIDA sin que genere conflictos cuando cargue el SO en otra pc con diferente tarjeta gráfica?
<m4v> CloudStrife: mmmh, realmente no se con seguridad, pero creo que no.
<m4v> CloudStrife: seguramente si la placa no es nvidia el xserver falle en levantar, ya que va a tener una entrada en el xorg.conf para que use el driver nvidia
<m4v> por defecto el xorg.conf no indica ningún driver o no está directamente
<CloudStrife> m4v: no tengo xorg.conf
<m4v> cuando instales el driver privativo seguramente si
<CloudStrife> mmm
<cagc4> Hola  tengo ubuntu 10.10 intale gnome 3.0  pero me sigue apareciendo el Nautilus 2.32.0, alguien sabe como hago pa actualizar este paquete y otros q vienen con este gnome q no lo hicieron?
<Thedemon007> cagc4, ya intento normalmente?
<cagc4> como es normalmente?
<Thedemon007> desde el gestor de actualizaciones
<Thedemon007>  o sudo apt-get upgrade
<cagc4> si
<cagc4> pero dice q no hay actualizacuiones disponibles
<CloudStrife> tienes repositorios que tengan esos paquetes?
<cagc4> pues agregue
<cagc4> el
<cagc4> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu
<cagc4> pero creo q no es suficiente
<Thedemon007> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nautilus/ deberia ser suficiente
<cagc4> ok ya intento
<Thedemon007> busca desde el synaptics nautilus a ver
<MaRk-I> This package contains packages from GNOME3 and their dependencies so they can be used in Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty).
<xangua> que yo sepa ese ppa es solo para !natty
<MaRk-I> This PPA is EXPERIMENTAL and MAY BREAK YOUR SYSTEM. There is no downgrade process.
<cagc4> desde el synaptic
<cagc4> dice q tengo la version 1:2.32
<cagc4> pero desde el admin de ventana dice q tengo la 2.32.
<xangua> (22:58:50) xangua: que yo sepa ese ppa es solo para !natty cagc4
<cagc4> xangua: si eso veo
<cagc4> creo q tengo la solucion
<cagc4> el cuento era actualizar el Nautilus Elementary
<cagc4> ya les cuento si me funciona
<Thedemon007> que son esas carpetas con el nombre lost+found ??
<CloudStrife> cosas perdidas?
<Thedemon007> Mm eso significa no? pues si es una carpeta q habeces aparece en una partición o en el home
<Thedemon007> solo se puede entrar en ella como root
<CloudStrife> a mi me aparecio en 6 particiones
<Thedemon007> para que sirve que utilida tiene la puedo borrar ?
<CloudStrife> soy un ignorante en ese asunto... pero yo la he borrado
<CloudStrife> quizá alguien te pueda ayudar :|
<MaRk-I> Thedemon007: lost+found = perdid@s+encontrad@s  cuando el sistema hace un fsck y encuentra ficheros o partes de data perdidas ahi las pone para referencia
<Thedemon007> entonces no se debe de borrar no ?
<MaRk-I> no eso el sistema lo hace cuando requiere
<Thedemon007> Mmm pero me imagino que hay hay archivos inecesarios no habra una forma de limpiar esa carpeta o algo asi
<STALKER> hola chikos
<Thedemon007> arp-off, Ooo porq uste desabilito el arp ??
<Thedemon007> hhauhuhuhasjfjasjjjajajja
<arp-off> ?
<Thedemon007> se el arp tiene que ver con el ip o algo asi
<arp-off> protocolo
<arp-off> exactamente lo que buscate en el otro canal xD
<nestor> doy clic en lugares y se me ejecuta virtual box
<Eliezer> habra alguna aplicacion para mandar broadcast a un wireless router
<Thedemon007> Eliezer, a que te refieres ?? explicate mejor a ver
<Eliezer> ok quiero mandar mensajes a un router para interactuar con el y que mande paquetes
<Thedemon007> Mmm no se aun no se que es bien pero hay un firware para routers dwrt creo que se llama
<Thedemon007> que permite conectarse con el router con telnet y otras cosas y tiene muchas ventajas
<Thedemon007> que tipo de paquetes quiere que te mande ??
<Eliezer> quiero colectar data de los paquetes
<Thedemon007>  mm ta vez quieras saber si la conec va bien y estas recibiendo y enviando paquetes al mismo
<Thedemon007> Ha ok
<Eliezer> quiero interactuar con el routet  mientras no esta en uso
<Eliezer> hacerlo trabajar para que envie paquetes
<Eliezer> me dijeron que broadcasting es una buena alternativa
<Eliezer> pero no se como ni a que c refieren con eso :(
<Thedemon007> algo asi http://www.foro-cualquiera.com/redes-seguridad/61537-hackeando-ubuntu-invasion-la-privacidad.html Eliezer ?
<nestor> Thedemon007, es seguro instalar esa aplicacion?
<Thedemon007> porq q hay de inseguro ?? esta el los repos no
<Thedemon007> si es seguro
<nestor> andale, es que me daba mala espina y tu hackeas Thedemon007 ¿?
<arp-off> te hackea el lavaropa
<Thedemon007> Mmm pues aveces no mas cambio la mac y me conecto a algunas redes de wifi cuando el internet de la casa se a cae
<nestor> y como consigues las claves? con ese programa?
<Thedemon007> Mmm eso de hakear un lavaropa mm pues no se como se haria ??
<arp-off> :|
<Thedemon007> nestor, claves ?? Mmm con el aircrack consegui las mac stations son mac de las maquinas conectadas a esa red
<nestor> mmm, un poquito avanzado pero comienzo a investigar de inmediato
<Thedemon007> cambio mi mac a una de esas y el arp hace su trabajo :-)
<arp-off> ?
<Thedemon007> me asigna una ip no ? jajjajjajaja
<nestor> pero si el router no tiene definidas mac para conectarse, es decir, lo hace solo con clave? bueno eso lo saco de mi bajo conocimiento
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> por que no se dedican a cosas mas prosperas
<Eliezer> macchanger para cambiar mac address
<arp-off> que usar aircrack
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok bueno aca casi todas las redes de wifi que alquilan internet no mas tienen filtrado por mac
<arp-off> pf
<Thedemon007> pero si hay metodos para conseguir claves
<Eliezer> a mi lo que me interesaria es hacer que un router mande paquetes sin ser usado actualmente
<Eliezer> Thedemon007:) esta interesante eso
<arp-off> Eliezer con que fin
<arp-off> ?
<nestor> Aqui en mi pais tercermundista es solo encriptado, y las mac no cuentan, creo, pues solo te dan la clave y ya te conectas no hay que cambiar nada en el router
<Eliezer> con el fin de colectar paquetes
<Thedemon007> el machanger no me cambia mi mac no se porq
<arp-off> Eliezer creo que no sabes exactamente lo que queres
<Thedemon007> lo tengo que hacer con windows y un prgama que se llama smac o algo asi
<Eliezer> por que no puede estar en uso el wifi
<arp-off> para que queres tirar paquetes al aire?
<Eliezer> no quiero tirar paquetes al aire,,quiero recibir paquetes del aire :)
<Eliezer> quiero hacer que un router mande paquetes
<arp-off> bueh
<arp-off> que tipo de paquetes?
<Thedemon007> creo q no hay que hacer nada para que un router mande paquetes :-)
<Thedemon007> hay una forma de desviar todo el trafico del router que pase por tu maquina y luego al router
<arp-off> solo te arrodillas y le rezas un padre nuestro y el router te tira un par de paquetes de bendicion
<Thedemon007> es eso lo que queres Eliezer desviar el trafico?
<arp-off> valla a saber...
<arp-off> no sabe explicarse lo que quiere
<Eliezer> quizas no sabes entender lo que quiero
<Eliezer> hay aplicaciones para mandar mensajes broadcast a network ?
<Eliezer> bajo linux
<arp-off> y leete lo que decis
<Thedemon007> Ettercap es un programa que hace eso
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> podes enviar trafico al broadcast
<arp-off> por supuesto
<arp-off> yo lo he usado broadcast para streaming en red
<Thedemon007> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ataque_Man-in-the-middle
<arp-off> Thedemon007 no tires cosas al azar
<arp-off> no tienen nada que ver
<Eliezer> Thedemon007:) bueno lo que quiero hacer con ese programa seria enviar broadcast a ese router para que el interactue y manda paquetes
<Eliezer> es una idea que tengo
<Eliezer> no la e implementado todavia
<arp-off> con que fin
<arp-off> ?
<MaRk-I> wow idea magnifica, quizas esa idea nos de internet
<arp-off> osea, si te explicaras un poco mejor, talvez podriamos ayudarte
<Eliezer> arp-off:) no quisiera entrar en detalles amigo
<MaRk-I> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Eliezer> creo que sabes lo que quiero
<arp-off> Eliezer entonces no pidas trabalenguas
<arp-off> Eliezer no, pero puedo imaginarlo
<arp-off> pero como parece justamente que tus intenciones son medias oscuras, no te da mucho el cuero para decir diretamente y abiertamente la pregunta
<arp-off> si queres, vamos al offtopic
<Eliezer> ok
<Eliezer> dame el link
<Thedemon007> Eliezer, escibe  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<arp-off> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Eliezer> tengo un problema con XChat siempre que guardo canales en favoritos nunca c quedan
<geckoclown> buenos dias
<fosco_> buenas
<geckoclown> x3
<geckoclown> reiniciando ...
<marcpv> hola?
<marcpv> alguien sabe como desactivar la música de inicio? no me hace caso
<fosco_> marcpv, sistema - preferencias - aplicaciones al inicio
<fosco_> creo recordar q ahi estaba el servicio gnome-login-sound
<marcpv> voy a ver, forsco_, gracias
<marcpv> pensaba que era en sistema > administracion > pantalla de entrada
<marcpv> a que sonido se refiere ese menu?
<geckoclown> fosco_: existe algun netinstall o similares para ubuntu ?
<fosco_> creo que hay una iso minimal o algo así, no eastoy muy seguro
<geckoclown> ok mirare, y para meter la ultima ? donde la pillo ?
<fosco_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<geckoclown> oook gracias
<marcpv> bueno, voy a reiniciar a ver si funciona
<marcpv> gracias fosco_ ;)
<xuzas> buenos dias por la mañana!!
<luckatoni> Buenas
<hashashin> nas
<carnau> ¿Hay algún programa que te liste los enlaces que apuntan a un fichero / directorio?
<sich> buena pregunta
<Jelou> Buenos días
<Jelou> He cambiado la tarjeta gráfica y noto que el refresco va muy lento, tengo que reconfigurarla?
<hashashin> carnau, algo asi igual te vale: find / -type l  -exec ls -l {} \; | grep ficheroquesea
<carnau> hashashin, si, parece lo más acertado si no hay nada que lo haga automático. Gracias!
<hashashin> nada
<fosco_> Jelou, posiblemente tenghas q cambiar el driver en uso
<Jelou> estoy bajando el driver de ati
<Jelou> o es mejor el libre? es una HD 4350
<Jelou> la que tenía antes también era ati, pero 9200
<fosco_> en general en ubuntu se recomienda el uso del driver libre
<onne> hola! queria probar unity para trastearlo un poco pero al instar ubuntu 11.04 en Vbox me dice que no tengo hardware suficiente para usar unity....sabeis si eso tiene alguna solucion para poder usarlo y trastearlo?
<Jelou> y tendría que reconfigurar el driver? hay alguna forma? he probado a reinstalar los paquetes de ati (libres) pero sigue igual
<Jelou> voy a reiniciar...
<erAbuelo> un mirror rapido de ubuntu, cerca de españa ?
<MaRk-I> erAbuelo: usa la opcion grafica de los repos ahi tiene para seleccionar "best server" hace un escaneo del mas rapido
<erAbuelo> MaRk-I: estoy con la instalacion desde la mini.iso, no tiene opcion grafica xD
<MaRk-I> ahh
<MaRk-I> francia http://ftp.oleane.net/ubuntu/
<erAbuelo> ok gracias
<xuzas> una pregunta... como hago para saber si mi ubuntu es de 32 o 64 bit?
<fosco_> xuzas, uname -m
<xuzas> gracias fosco!
<xuzas> :)
<fosco_> hora de irse
<fosco_> nos vemos
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<temesi> Hola,
<temesi> alguien ha montado un domino PDC solo con samba
<temesi> o sea sin Ldap ni kerberos ?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<jkarlos> hola, donde consigo ayuda para eclipse
<elpasmo_> Hola buenas gente, se me ha desconfigurado la tarjeta de red en ubuntu. Es curioso porque en windows (tengo los dos SO) me funciona perfectamente, pero en ubuntu na. Si hago un lspci me sale correctamente conectado. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
<temesi> con ifconfig que te sale ElPasmo
<ElPasmo> nada
<ElPasmo> no me sale temesi
<ElPasmo> es una realtek, funcionaba perfecto hasta hace un tiempo
<temesi> ifconfig eth0 up
<ElPasmo> pruebo
<ElPasmo> no existe el dispositivo
<ElPasmo> solo me sale el bucle local haciendo el ifconfig
<temesi> i si haces un:
<temesi> dhclient
<ElPasmo> mmm
<ElPasmo> me sale un chorro
<ElPasmo> manda por discoveries por eth3 y eth2
<ElPasmo> mmm
<ElPasmo> y ahora en ifconfig me swalen esos
<ElPasmo> aparte del bucle local
<ElPasmo> vale
<ElPasmo> he hecho un sudo infconfig eth2 up
<ElPasmo> y tengo internet
<ElPasmo> muchas gracias temesi
<temesi> ElPasmo, creo que no està solucionado
<ElPasmo> pero... qué ha podido pasar? porque se me ha desconfigurado de pronto?
<temesi> trabajas con network-manager ?
<ElPasmo> trabajo con el de por defecto, creo que sí
<carnau> ElPasmo, ifconfig -a
<ElPasmo> me salen 4 interfaces, eth2, eth3, eth2avahi y lo
<carnau> ya está bien, pues
<ElPasmo> voy a actualizar y a probar a reiniciar
<ElPasmo> a ver si aguanta
<carnau> ifconfig te devuelve las activas, con -a las muestra todas
<ElPasmo> pero me queda la duda, pk se desconfiguró en su momento?
<ElPasmo> en fins, muchas gracias :) si veo que tras un reinicio no me funciona os aviso :)
<ElPasmo> mmm pues no, no me ha funcionado. Hasta que no hago un sudo dhclient no tengo internet. Además no me aparece el icono de conectado en ningún momento :(
<erAbuelo> re
<nestor> cam
<xuzas1> hola a todos! alguien me puede decir por que firefox 3.6 no actualiza a firefox 4 mediante repositorios?
<nestor> yes
<icaro440> hola tienes que activar el repositorio
<Reisilver> eh quizá con un ppa
<icaro440> ahora te paso uno
<xuzas1> pero no se supone que ya lo tengo?
<xuzas1> si ubuntu viene con firefox de serie...
<Reisilver> qué ubuntu usas?¿
<Reisilver> 10.04 o 10.10
<xuzas1> 10.04
<icaro440> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<icaro440> escribe esto en consola
<icaro440> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<icaro440> sudo apt-get update
<Reisilver> bueno la 10.04 se demora en obterner ciertas actualizaciones generalmente creo que la 10.10 sí viene de serie
<icaro440> sudo apt-get install firefox
<xuzas1> gracias, pero voy a actualizar primero la distro
<Manuchavez> hola a todos
<Reisilver> ummmmmmmm
<Reisilver> pero la 10.04 es LTS
<Reisilver> o sea el soporte es de dos años
<Manuchavez> me puede ayudar con el sig. problema
<Reisilver> y la 10.10 es soporte de 1 año
<xuzas1> y donde esta el inconveniente?
<Reisilver> piénsalo bien es tu libertad de elección que te conviene
<Reisilver> ya te lo dije soporte
<icaro440> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stablesudo apt-get updatesudo apt-get install firefox
<Reisilver> 1 o 2 años tú eliges
<Reisilver> sólo eso
<xuzas1> si yo actualizo a cada version nueva que sale de ubuntu, no llego a agotar nunca el plazo
<Reisilver> bueno has como quieras
<xuzas1> y aunque asi lo hiciese, menuda tonteria precurse por eso...
<xuzas1> preocuparse*
<Reisilver> ya te lo dije la libertad de cada uno
<Manuchavez> hola tenia instalado el ubuntu 10.04 y me ha funcionado de maravilla un dia de estos se me apago la pc y no da video
<Reisilver> y no es una tontería del todo más que todo es tener algo estable yo tb me mudaba de versión en versión ahora me muevo de LTS a LTS
<Reisilver> eh
<Reisilver> Manuchavez
<Reisilver> has probado con el liveCD
<Reisilver> te da video corriendo el liveCD
<Manuchavez> hola sip ya lo probe
<Reisilver> y?¿
<Manuchavez> pero instale nuevamente y se me vueleve a apagar
<Reisilver> no me refiero al live CD si te muestra video ?¿
<Manuchavez> si me muestra video
<Reisilver> se apaga el monitor o el led sigue encendido, o se apaga el monitor de la nada?¿
<Reisilver> qué tarjeta de video tienes ?¿
<Manuchavez> no, pero no es el monitor por que instale ubuntu y win y solo me funciona un momento y se queda trabada
<Manuchavez> no se que mas hacer
<Reisilver> ummmmm windows xp?¿
<Reisilver> windows 7?¿
<Reisilver> computadora de escritorio o laptop
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Manuchavez> si xp para probar pero igual se queda trabada
<Manuchavez> es de escritorio
<Reisilver> ummm
<Reisilver> tarjeta de video ATI O NVIDIA
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> integrada?¿
<Manuchavez> la motherboard es una foxconn tarjeta de video intrgarda
<Manuchavez> no c si es nvidia o ati
<Reisilver> tu monitor es nuevo?¿
<Manuchavez> ya probe con otra memoria tambien pero sigue el problem
<Manuchavez> si en un LCD
<Reisilver> parece integrado de video, pero sabes cuando se te apague supuestamente mueve el cable de datos del monitor el VGA y sí aparece de nuevo la imagen entonces es monitor o sea cable y si no es tarjeta de video?¿
<Manuchavez> anoche que la probe me salio este msj: smbios data will not  be avaible
<Reisilver> has puesto eso en google que te bota
<Reisilver> si lo pons
<Reisilver> pones
<Manuchavez> no c si ha de ser problema de la motherboard
<Manuchavez> si lo puse en google y me sale todo lo que ya probe
<Reisilver> y nada?¿
<Reisilver> yo creo que una de dos o el integrado de la placa de video está mal o el monitor ese está mal
<Reisilver> o ya le diste mantenimiento al Case
<Reisilver> quizá sea suciedad
<Manuchavez> si ya le di matto
<Manuchavez> y el monitor estoy suguro que no es
<Reisilver> sí te pasa de nuevo mueve el cable de datos desconecta el power del monitor una vez y vuelve a conectar sí no se arregla con eso pues es monitor , no tendrá por allí un monitor aparte
<Reisilver> de un amigo ?¿
<Reisilver> para probar aunque sea 1 horita
<Manuchavez> si ya lo probre y no es el monitor
<Pro-racing> Señores necesito ayuda, cuando doy clic en alguno de los lugares se me ejecuta virtual box, solo equipo y red funcionan normalmente
<ivancp> hola a todos, haber que hay para hoy
<marcela> quien hay
<ElWuilMeR> Buenos días compañeros, tengo un pequeño inconveniente he actualizado el Kernel, pero el grub al inicio no me lo muestra (muestra un viejo listado), pues estoy usando Burg, pero burg en una actualizacion (y auto remove) fue desintalado :S como hacer para indicarle al S.O que empiece a usar Grub en vez de Burg.? Gracias ;)
<Sr_Ubuntuu> ¿Un programa para hacer de unos cuantos ficheros una iso?
<Reisilver> isomaster
<Reisilver> te sirve?¿
<Sr_Ubuntuu> es gráfico?
<Reisilver> espera mejor acetoneiso2
<Sr_Ubuntuu> demasiaod tarde, instalado xD
<Reisilver> la opción generar iso desde carpeta
<Sr_Ubuntuu> isomaster mola
<Sr_Ubuntuu> gracias
<Reisilver> sino encuentras el paquete en repos vete a la página de acetone y baja el deb XD
<Sr_Ubuntuu> nas xd
<Sr_Ubuntuu> no descargo anda que no esté en repositolandia
<Sr_Ubuntuu> nada*
<Sr_Ubuntuu> no sabría decirte, pero... al pulsar sobre algo en isomaster no funciona, no funcionan los botones xD
<Sr_Ubuntuu> Reisilver: omg, cómo puedo con acetoneiso agregar unas cuantas carpetas y hacer una iso?
<Informatico_DEM> consulta
<NOVATIONES> Consulta
<NOVATIONES> si mi dominio no esta registrado
<ElWuilMeR> !pregunta NOVATIONES
<kubot> NOVATIONES: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<NOVATIONES> puedo crear yo el dominio con linux?
<NOVATIONES> puedo crear yo el dominio con linux? por ejemplo soynovato.com
<jamesjedimaster> el dominio no esta ligado al sistema operativo
<NOVATIONES> mmm
<NOVATIONES> hay q comprar y registrar verdad?
<NOVATIONES> =(
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<NOVATIONES> hay q comprar y registrar verdad ( el dominio )?
<NOVATIONES> no existe forma de no hacer eso?
<jamesjedimaster> asi es, o lo compras o te vas por dyndns o no-ip
<NOVATIONES> mmm
<NOVATIONES> y eso es " estable " si uso en Linux ubuntu?
<NOVATIONES> jamesjedimaster:
<ElWuilMeR> NOVATIONES, en ubuntu puedes usar Xampp (http://jetsmi.blogspot.com/2010/05/instalar-xampp-en-ubuntu-php-mysql.html)
<NOVATIONES> :(
<NOVATIONES> si pero
<NOVATIONES> mi direccion sale
<NOVATIONES> http://200.40.60.90 /lalalaa
<jamesjedimaster> xampp para que?
<NOVATIONES> me captas
<NOVATIONES> kero no salga eso
<ElWuilMeR> Te instala los paquetes necesario para un servidor en tu ordenador, solo que te da acceso con tu ip, usa el no-ip para crear un domino y listo ;) si quieres un .com (dominio comercial) debes pagar por ello ;)
<NOVATIONES> la Ip
<NOVATIONES> mmm
<icaro440> si, jejeje
<NOVATIONES> ElWuilMeR: es dificil instalar no-ip?
<ElWuilMeR> NOVATIONES, Ubuntu-es es para soluciones de ubuntu, si deseas seguir otro tema existe el canal: /join ubuntu-es-offtopic ^^
<icaro440> sorry
<NOVATIONES> =(
<NOVATIONES> si es no-ip en ubuntu
<NOVATIONES> ;S
<ElWuilMeR> NOVATIONES, lo único dificil en la vida es burlar la muerte y aun asi lo han logrado :D
<NOVATIONES> ajoajajojoaa
<linux-k> xampp lo tiengo instalado en mi ubuntu pero no si como lograr entrar en el
<ElWuilMeR> linux-k, ve a tu navegador y entra en: http://localhost/ 0 http://localhost:8080/
<AsLs> NOVATIONES, apt-get install noip2, pero primero tienes que crear tu cuenta en no-ip.com ya que a la hora de instalar te lo va a preguntar
<ElWuilMeR> linux-k, http://localhost/phpmyadmin --> En fin :D
<NOVATIONES> grax eres divino
<NOVATIONES> =)
<NOVATIONES> o sea ahora podre tener un server
<NOVATIONES> jijijiij
<NOVATIONES> pk mi ip es dinamica
<NOVATIONES> =(
<linux-k> pero mi sale erorr en la pajena
 * ElWuilMeR chicos no quiero problemas pasemos a ubuntu-es-offtopic ^^ y charlemos el tema :P (que no va en relación a soporte de ubuntu)
<linux-k> vale
<Sr_Ubuntuu> bb ty reisilver
<m4dv0y> hola
<noseasasi> holis
<m4dv0y> que tal chavos, chavales, tios, tias, chicos?
<m4dv0y> alguien por casualidad sabe si hay algun screenlet para hacer algo parecido en MacOSX que apretas un boton y aparecen screenlets con weather, calendar, clock , etc.
<Itxshell> Buen Día a todos en la sala
<noseasasi> Casi buena noche;-)
<m4dv0y> buena tarde
<m4dv0y> aqui son las 2:34
<m4dv0y> pm
<m4dv0y> :P
<Itxshell> buenas tardes m4dv0y
 * ElWuilMeR aqui la 13.08
<noseasasi> "El mundo es un pañuelo"
<Itxshell> definitivamente noseasasi
<m4dv0y> no que era redondo
<m4dv0y> como una esfera?
<Itxshell> eso esferico
<Itxshell> lo mas importante es el Saludo
<Itxshell> se puede hablar acá tambien de Edubuntu?
<luismi7787> wenas
<Itxshell> buenas *
<jamesjedimaster> Itxshell: si, de cualquier disto *ubuntu
<Itxshell> gracias jamesjedimaster
<Itxshell> es que tengo la curiosidad de por que Ubuntu 10.10 no me permite tener toda la resolución que necesito
<Itxshell> mientras que Edubuntu no me da el menor problema
<Itxshell> amnos me configuran  la aceleración grafica
<Itxshell> pero en Ubuntu solo consigo llegar hasta 1152x864
<Itxshell> mientras que en edubuntu logro 1920x1080
<jamesjedimaster> no tienen el mismo driver de video
<Itxshell> me lo pregunta o me lo dice jamesjedimaster ?
<jamesjedimaster> es comentario
<Itxshell> ahh ok
<Itxshell> pero no lo se
<Itxshell> deberia ser lo mismo
<jamesjedimaster> no he usado edubuntu, pero deberian detectar la misma tarjeta de video e identificar el mismo driver para optimizar el despliegue
<Itxshell> claro
<Itxshell> yo no lo habia probado a totalidad
<jamesjedimaster> tienen las mismas actualizaciones?
<Itxshell> pero dado que estaba el Flisol me di a la tarea de instalarlo y usarlo
<Itxshell> y descubrí que me detecta todas las posibilidades de resolución
<Itxshell> además de que si me detecta el monitor
<Itxshell> en el Ubuntu 10.10 no lo conseguí a pesar de muchos esfeurzos
<Itxshell> esfuerzos *
<jamesjedimaster> que version de edubuntu tienes?
<Itxshell> 10.10
<Focusyn> alguien usa spotify en ubuntu 10.10
<Focusyn> mi problema es que en el panel se ve el icono activo con fondo blanco, y es muy feo la verdad
<Focusyn> quien me lo solucione tendrá caramelos
<Focusyn> he probado cambiando el icono en el escritorio, pero nada
<Itxshell> mmmmm!  depende del sabor de los caramelos XD
<Focusyn> ajaja
<Focusyn> tienen droja dentro
<Itxshell> :(
<Focusyn> te pasa lo mismo?
<Itxshell> con relleno de fresa bastaba
<Itxshell> no lamentablemente desconozco el tema
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> tengo un problema con el awn
<Focusyn> ponte a la cola
<Focusyn> XD
<Itxshell> Jakeukalane,  y si no tienes caramelos ni esperes ayuda
<Jakeukalane> que lo he instalado en una versión más nueva que la que tengo y lo que hace es que ya no tiene la opción de evitar que se cubra la barra con las ventanas como si pasaba antes
<ivancp> !ask | Jakeukalane
<kubot> Jakeukalane: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Itxshell> es avant windows navigator?
<Jakeukalane> sí
<Jakeukalane> tengo la versión 0.4
<Jakeukalane> y en mi ordenador
<Jakeukalane> tengo la 0.2
<Jakeukalane> y funciona perfecto
<ivancp> !pregnta
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'pregnta'.
<cousteau> maldición, hay una página que no me carga... y en "down or jsut me" o similares dicen que va
<Itxshell> XD
<Jakeukalane> en esta se puedden hacer más cosas pero no consigo hacer que las ventanas no tapen la barra
<Jakeukalane> la pregunta es como hacer que las ventanas estén maximizadas pero no tapen la barra
<Jakeukalane> en la versión nueva de awn
<Focusyn> vuelvo a probar, sino seguire buscando en foros
<Jakeukalane> he googleado ya
<cousteau> no creo que sea algo de bloqueo geográfico o nada de eso; el servidor es de un amigo mío de mi misma ciudad...
<Focusyn> quitar fondo blanco icono del panel??
<cousteau> lo que pasa es que está fuera y no puede encargarse de ello
<Itxshell> mmm sin caramelos lo dudo
<ivancp> caramelos caramelos!
<Itxshell> Focusyn, y si cambias los iconos
<Itxshell> el estilo de iconos?
<Focusyn> ya he probado
<Itxshell> es mas deberias quitar los iconos se ven feos en el escritorio
<Focusyn> me cambia el del menu pero no el que sale en la barra estando activo
<Focusyn> en el escritorio no tengo
<Itxshell> mmmm y si pones otro tema ?
<Focusyn> jope es que me gushta el que tengo
<Focusyn> XD
<Jakeukalane> alguien utiliza awn??
<Itxshell> pero quizas ese sea el error
<Itxshell> prueba
<Itxshell> yo uso el awn
<Focusyn> no dio resultado
<Jakeukalane> y que versión tienes Itxshell ?
<Itxshell> uhhh que dificiles de conseguir esos caramelos
<Focusyn> :D
<Focusyn> fi/me da caramelos a Itxshell por el esfuerzo
<Focusyn> mierda
<Focusyn> bueno ya ves la intencion
<Itxshell> XD gracias
<Jakeukalane> ! caramelos
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'caramelos'.
<Itxshell> Jakeukalane,  acá dice que tengo la 0.4.0-2
<Jakeukalane> sí, la misma casi... tu cuando la maximizas cubre el panel?
<Jakeukalane> cuando maximizas una ventana
<Jakeukalane> se cubre el awn?
<Itxshell> no
<Jakeukalane> y que preferencias tienes o que tienes marcado??¿¿
<Jakeukalane> te venía así por defecto?
<Itxshell> si apenas y le cambie algunas cosas
<Itxshell> yo elimine el panes de abajo de Gnome
<Jakeukalane> sí
<Itxshell> deje el awn
<Jakeukalane> yo tampoco lo tengo
<Itxshell> y me funcioan perfecto
<Jakeukalane> que tienes en preferences?
<Itxshell> permitame
<Jakeukalane> yo tengo icon→ 45 ,  orientation→ bottom, style→ flat, behavior→ always visible, icon effects→ classic
<Jakeukalane> es diferente alguno??
<Itxshell> no
<Itxshell> son basicamente lo mismo Jakeukalane
<Jakeukalane> :-(
<Itxshell> tengo desactivado el start Awn automatically
<Itxshell> Jakeukalane, y probaste a reinstalarlo?
<Itxshell> o volver a la version anterior?
<Jakeukalane> que yo sepa no puedo volver a la versión anterior
<Jakeukalane> estoy en 10.10
<Jakeukalane> la versión anterior la tengo en otro ordenador
<Jakeukalane> que tengo 9.10
<Itxshell> jaja de awn
<Jakeukalane> no de ubuntu
<Jakeukalane> pero la 0.3 de awn
<Itxshell> yo hablo de awn
<Jakeukalane> sí
<Itxshell> desistalarlo
<Itxshell> y reinstalar la version que te funcionaba bien
<Jakeukalane> no sabría como instalar una versión anterior....
<Jakeukalane> creo que seguiré con docky :-(
<Jakeukalane> bueno
<Jakeukalane> adiós
<yarinse> hola, mira a ver si encuentra el error que causa que no cierre el dvd http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596194/
<yarinse> ji, por que no me cierra el dvd , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596194/ si alguen encuentra la causa pa ver si tiene solucion...
<Guest93978> hola, tengo un problema con una conexion VPN a traves de juniper
<Guest93978> de Ubunti 10.04 a win
<erAbuelo> ta luego
<sidaphextwin> Hola
<sidaphextwin> Tengo un problemilla que google todavía no me ha podido resolver..., tengo un acer aspire 5253 con una radeon hd 6250. He probado los drivers privativos flgrx y en ubuntu 10.10/ubuntu 11.04 los gráficos me van lentos, por ejemplo un video de youtube a hd 720 en pantalla completa. En ubuntu 11.04 tengo un problema de versiones y no me deja instalar los drivers de amd ¿Alguien tiene idea?
<yarinse> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596194/  sera esto... pero no se que significa.../usr/bin/wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.
<Guest93978> hola, podrían ayudarme con una conexion de Juniper por favor?  http://img593.imageshack.us/i/pantallazocz.png/
<Guest93978> dejo imagen. Aparentemente ubuntu o firefox no me deja instalar el plugin que se descarga
<Focusyn> hay allgo parecido a ctrl alt supr de windows para cerra programas?
<Focusyn> bueno otra pregunta
<Focusyn> cuando doy a abrir con otro programa me sale una lista y muchos estan repetidos
<Focusyn> sobretodo los de wine
<Focusyn> algun remedio?
<Itxshell> tienes mas caramelos? Focusyn
<Focusyn> siiii
<Itxshell> que tema esta usando?
<Focusyn> tienes solucion?
<m4v> sidaphextwin: los drivers de amd no andan con 11.04 (solo el driver que provee Ubuntu) y que ande lento te diría que es normal, así de malos son.
<Itxshell> m4v que es malo? los AMD?
<Focusyn> tema modificado
<m4v> los drivers para placas amd
<m4v> tanto los libres como los privativos.
<Itxshell> Focusyn, cambia a un tema de los que estan en la lista
<Focusyn> pero para arreglar que?
<Itxshell> y mira si el problema persiste, insisto que es el tema que usas
<Focusyn> ya era otra pregunta
<Itxshell> ok m4v
<Focusyn> no la de los iconos
<Itxshell> Focusyn, creo que tu problema es el tema en si
<Focusyn> si hay equivalente a ctrl alt supr
<Itxshell> Focusyn, quieres forzar el cierre de algun programa en ubuntu?
<Focusyn> mas o menos
<Itxshell> y por que?
<Focusyn> por capricho
<Focusyn> no te cuento spotify cuando lo cierro sigue funcionando
<Itxshell> ahhh ok bueno ya tienes la guia de Ubuntu?
<Focusyn> es mas facil preguntar XD
<Itxshell> arriba en el panel aparece?
<Focusyn> pero lo he quitado por el problema que lo veia mal
<Itxshell> le das click derecho y cerrar programa
<Itxshell> ya hizo la prueba de cambiar el tema Focusyn ?
<Focusyn> si
<Itxshell> y alguna solución
<Focusyn> en temas claros pues se disimula
<Focusyn> pero por lo general sigue igual
<Focusyn> pero bueno vivire con ello de mientras
<Itxshell> que lastima pues hasta acá llego mi cuota de caramelos lo mejor es que leas los manuales y si no puedes definitivamente te tocara seguir con otro sistema
<Focusyn> ahora otra cosita
<Itxshell> sin caramelso no hay respuestas
<Focusyn> cuando doy a abrir con otro programa, me salen algunos repetidos
<Itxshell> solo te queda el manualXD
 * Focusyn da medio caramelo a Itxshell el otro medio tras la respuesta
<Itxshell> lee el manual XD
<Itxshell> esa respuesta minimo vale 100 caramelos
<Itxshell> Focusyn, es demasiado tacaño y no gusta de leer
<Focusyn> si
<fosco_> buenas
<DavidReza> Buenas, qué programa me recomiendan para poder bajar música?
<DavidReza> que no sea Frostwire
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente ...
<Pro-Racing> cual es el mejor diccionario de ubuntu?
<r3m> server loic.anonops.in, 6667
<r3m> !server loic.anonops.in, 6667
<kubot> (server takes no arguments) -- Returns the server the bot is on.
<gus> hay algun problema conocido con la actualizacion que se acaba de hacer con  language-selector-common ?
<yarinse> hola, alguien ha resuelto esto: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-641217.html
<yarinse> ???
<esteban__34> hola tengo un gran gra problema, rompi algo del sistema de particiones.
<esteban__34> reinicie con el live CD (ubuntu 10.04) y Gparted me dice que donde tenia el /home el / y todo el linux lo tengo como espacio sin asignar
<esteban__34> hay alguna manera de recuperar las particiones?
<esteban__34> tienen alguna idea?
<Itxshell> esteban__34,  quieres recuperar tus particiones?
<esteban__34> si por favor
<esteban__34> tengo el home, todo
<Itxshell> al estado que tenian antes de error?=
<esteban__34> si
<Itxshell> TestDisk
<Itxshell> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Itxshell> lee un poco antes de usarlo por favor
<esteban__34> ah gracias
<esteban__34> si
<esteban__34> con este programa hice el lio, voy a leer mejor
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> es facil permiteme te paso la guia en español
<Itxshell> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Paso_A_Paso
<Itxshell> dos cosas que debes tener cuidado elije bien que tipo de particion quieres recuperar
<Itxshell> y dale a la busqueda de particiones detallada
<Itxshell> suerte
<esteban__34> creo que era una particion logica, porque tenia el siguiente esquema: una primaria para windows, con la que luego instale el linux. como win se debe instalar en una fisica, me acuerdo que las demas particiones (/, /home, etc) las tuve que poner todas comologicas dentro de una gran particion extendida
<esteban__34> creo que era asi, no se mucho de particiones, ¿es correcto lo que digo?
<esteban__34> o sea, win la tengo en una NTFS, que actualmente la veo, pero la otra particion con todo linux, no la veo
<esteban__34> creo que tiene que ser una extendida como salida unica
<esteban__34> y mi disco es SATA, asi que eran todas sda2, sda 3 etc
<toplop> hola me pueden ayudar teno un error de depedecias y lo logra configurar un paquete
<fosco_> toplop: abre un terminal, ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fosco_> y pega todo lo que salga en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<toplop> ok
<toplop> fosco_ mira http://pastebin.com/M1G8KmW9
<toplop> fosco_ mira http://pastebin.com/M1G8KmW9
<fosco_> toplop: parece que hay un error con ese paquete, prueba a cambiar los repositorios, veo que usas los de colombia
<fosco_> pasate al servidor principal, suele funcionar mejor
<esteban__34> testdisk, para ubuntu 10 04 el paso  "Selección del tipo de la Tabla de particiones" cual es el tipo ext3 ?  INTEL  o EGI GPT  ?
<esteban__34> necesito ayuda con testdisk, estoy perdido
<guampa> esteban__34: no conozco testdisk, disculpa
<guampa> con fdissk podrias recuperarlo si te acordaras exactamente en que cilindro comenzaba y terminaba cada particion
<esteban__34> uy gracias! lo debo tener anotado, donde estaria en web ese procedimeinto?
<esteban__34> espero lo haya anotado, no sabia que era dat atan importante
<Itxshell> XD salud2 lordsystem
<Itxshell> esteban__34,  no encontro ayuda en el manual paso a paso
<esteban__34> me quedo en el pundo de saber que tipo de disco tengo
<Itxshell> que tipo de particion es la que desea recuperar?
<esteban__34> eran de linux, asi que son ext3 o mas modernas
<Itxshell> que sistema habia en esa partición ?
<esteban__34> solo ubuntu 10.04
<Itxshell> mire al lado de cada particion el testdisk le indica
<esteban__34> junto con el swap y demas
<Itxshell> que sistema operativo tiene
<esteban__34> ubuntu 10.04
<Itxshell> dicen claramente linux o nfts
<esteban__34> EFI GPT ?
<Itxshell> no
<Itxshell> ud aun no ha hecho el promer paso
<toplop> fosco_ me sigue apareciendo el mismo error
<Itxshell> lea el manual cuidadosamente y siga paso a paso
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<Itxshell> hasta mañana erAbuelo
<fosco_> toplop: debe ser un error general entonces, espera un poco, seguramente mañana estará arreglado
<toplop> fosco_ pero queria instalar un programa :S
<toplop> vale esperare
<toplop> :)
<esteban__34> si tengo linux, tengo un "dispositivo RAID de Linux" ?
<Itxshell> 1 ejecutaste testdisk como root?
<esteban__34> si eso si
<Itxshell> create
<Itxshell> y debe salirte luego de un rato la lista
<Itxshell> de las particiones
<Itxshell> o al menos por el tamaño de la particion identificala
<Itxshell> una vez que sabes cual es la particion de la lista
<Itxshell> marcala y dale proceed
<esteban__34> si hasta ahi llego, ero luego debo elegir el tipo de particion, y no me aparece linux.  Yo ejecuto testdisk_static, luego entro en Create, y luego me aparece un listado con el tipo (INTEL, MAC, SOLARIS, etc) pero no aparece la de linux
<esteban__34> por ahi no debo ejecutar testdisk_static
<Itxshell> dale a la intel
<Itxshell> luego analyse
<esteban__34> me tira "Partition sector doesn't have the endmark 0xAA55"
<Itxshell> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Paso_A_Paso
<Itxshell> esa no es la pc que estas usando verdad Eskool1234 ?
<richie> hola me pueden ayudar no puedo ni actualizar y instalar paquetes
<richie> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<MaRk-I> toplop: checa el post #20 para que arregles temporalmente tu error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/766412
<toplop> ok MaRk-I gracias
<MaRk-I> toplop: de nada
<yarinse> hola
<yarinse> alguien sabe sobre est problea, como se resuelve? usr/bin/wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.
<Focusyn> como copio la direccion de un carpeta, es decir la ruta dentro del ordenador tipo home/musica/...
<yarinse> al grabar, llega al final y manda los mensajes de error?
<ferab> tonight I saw a very strange VPS just 1.25$/mon  http://vpsdeploy.com/aff.php?aff=059
<Focusyn> asnos: amijo ayudame
<erUSUL> Focusyn: dd onde lo queires copiar? de nautilus?
<Focusyn> si
<erUSUL> Focusyn: dale a crtl + l para que apareaca la direccion en forma de texto
<erUSUL> Focusyn: dale a crtl + L para que apareaca la direccion en forma de texto
<erUSUL> es una l no un 1
<Focusyn> por fin
<Focusyn> gracias
<erUSUL> por fin? solo has tenido que esperar un minuto ;P
<Focusyn> digo que por fin se como se hace
<Focusyn> y hay alguna forma e hacer que siempre aparezca asi?
<Focusyn> otra cuestion
<Focusyn> alguien usa itunes?
<Focusyn> probe con wine pero iba raro
<Focusyn> ya se que hay alternativas, pero le tengo cariño, estoy muy acostumbrado a el
<Focusyn> para cambiar datos por albumes, las caratulas...
<Focusyn> casi todos lo que he probado he de cambiar los datos cancion a cancion
<Focusyn> hay algun otro programa tipo wine que funcione mejor?
<jamesjedimaster> hay crossover, pero wine siempre me ha funcionado bien
<Focusyn> usas itunes?
<Focusyn> o cual usas?
<jamesjedimaster> no
<jamesjedimaster> uso rara vez el gtkpod
<Focusyn> es lo unico que me falta para estar 100% contento con ubuntu
<Libertador_83> Hola a todos
<Libertador_83> ahora si que mi ubuntu 10.10 no iniicia
<Libertador_83> tengo el problema del hub 2-0 1:0 Unable to enumerate USB device on port 6
<Libertador_83> Help!
<Libertador_83> alguien me puede ayudar
<Libertador_83> ?
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-20
<Libertador_83> lalsl
<Libertador_83> asdflk
<guampa> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, ver !coc
<Libertador_83> OK no estaba recien veo
<Libertador_83> y por las dudas  que paginas puedo visitar
<guampa> no se que paginas podes visitar acerca de tu error :/
<Libertador_83> bueno buscando buscando
<Libertador_83> encontre esto
<Libertador_83> no se si ayuda para le gente que tiene el mismo problema
<Libertador_83> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/455688-opensuse-11-4-getting-hub-2-0-1-0-unable-enumerate-usb-device-port-5-constantly.html
<Libertador_83> es de opensus
<Libertador_83> e
<tinchoo> holaaa
<tinchoo> encontre la forma de usar 3d en via xD
<tinchoo> ....
<forces> ......
<colo> Hola a todos: alguien podria decirme porque mi net con el 10.04 en ciertas ocaciones no inicia el entorno grafico, pero con solo ponerle la bateria y encenderla se soluciona?
<colo> parece que seguire con la duda, nadie tiene ni idea de este error
<itali-chan> hola amigos
<itali-chan> tengo un serio problema con skype T_T
<itali-chan> me mata el audio
<itali-chan> desde que lo abro hasta que lo cierro me da ruidos incompatibilidades etc
<itali-chan> no se si intentar con a de windows a traves de wine
<cagc4> Hola buen día alguien sabe como instalo  gnome-tweak-tool en ubuntu 10.10  estoy haciendo sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<cagc4> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool  pero me dice   No se ha podido localizar el paquete gnome-tweak-tooll
<jamesjedimaster> seguro que lo estas haciendo en 11.04beta?
<cagc4> no lo estoy haciendo en 10.10
<cagc4> tiene q ser necesariamiente  en 11.04? en 10.10 no puedo?
<jamesjedimaster> lee el primer parrafo de la seccion instalacion de http://dmolinap.blogspot.com/2011/04/instalar-y-arreglar-gnome-30-en-ubuntu.html
<cagc4> hum de acuero
<cagc4> *acuerdo
<cagc4> ya lei
<cagc4> no tengo otra opción?
<jamesjedimaster> en 10.10, no
<cagc4> listo muchas gracias por tu colaboración.
<MaRk-I> jamesjedimaster:  se le dijo varias veces que eso es solo para natty
<jamesjedimaster> no sabia
<MaRk-I> jamesjedimaster: lo bueno que ya lo hiciste leer, igual en el PPA dice que es "irreversible"
<wewewe> j
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> alguien save como hacer para poder actualisar el fondo de pantalla en tiempo real en ubuntu 10.04
<rommel> segui un par de tutoriales pero no lo logro
<rommel> este es uno q segui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596353/
<rommel> pero no logre hacer lo esperado
<MaRk-I> rommel: si miras/lees bien en la linea 21 dice:   sleep 5 <----- aca ponele 20
<jamesjedimaster> si ya esta en un script, no veo por que tenga que fallar ese codigo
<rommel> MaRk-I: lo ise pero no lo logre hacer
<rommel> no se si logre o no poder ejecutar el scrip
<MaRk-I> rommel: pues no se como seguirias el tuto,   yo solo conteste a lo que no sabias cambiar "En donde le cambio para que la actualice cada 20 segundos?"
<rommel> entiendo
<rommel> no pude hacer poder ejecutar el scrip
<colo> Hola a todos: alguien podria decirme porque mi net con el 10.04 en ciertas ocaciones no inicia el entorno grafico, pero con solo ponerle la bateria y encenderla se soluciona?
<MaRk-I> rommel: pues yo no lo tengo instalado, tendrias que checar detalladamante paso por paso estan enumerados
<forces> colo, net?
<colo> forces, una net asus eee701
<forces> insisto... net?
<forces> what does "net" mean?
<MaRk-I> y en espanol?
<forces> se escucha mejor en inglés
<forces> xD
<MaRk-I> colo: restrucuta tu pregunta, "net" se confunde con "internet" y no "netbook" tambien es confuso lo que dices de "solo con ponerle la bateria y encenderla"
<colo> netbook
<MaRk-I> restructura* jo necesito un descanso... afk
<colo> lo de ponerle la bateria es que ese fallo de que no carga el entorno grafico lo hace a veces cuando solo esta conectada mediante la fuente de alimentacion sin bateria
<MaRk-I> colo: raro quizas el inicio busca por bateria instalada y no la detecta pero puede ser cualquier cosa
<colo> MaRk-I, ok gracias, solo era una duda que no encuentro repuesta por ningun lado
<MaRk-I> colo: lo que puedes hacer es iniciarla con la bateria y quitarla ya que este el entorno grafico
<colo> MaRk-I, si eso lo hago cada vez que hac la falla despues anda muy bien
<MaRk-I> colo: ok
<colo> MaRk-I, gracias
<MaRk-I> colo: de nada
<Tukeke> Привет товарищ
<franklin_> hola
<hoch> hi
<franklin_> de donde eres
<franklin_> hola
<franklin_> hi
<hoch> parece que no hay nadie
<Reisilver> hola
<franklin_> hola
<Reisilver> cómo vas alguna duda problema o dilema moral en lo referente a software libre
<franklin_> como esta?
<Reisilver> bien
<franklin_> no
<franklin_> esta todobien
<Reisilver> igual
<franklin_> la tarjeta de video no me so porta mucho
<franklin_> para los efectos
<Reisilver> qué tarjeta de video es?¿
<franklin_> es integrada .es de 64
<Reisilver> intel?¿
<franklin_> si
<Reisilver> ummmm
<Reisilver> seguro que no es suficiente se te lentea el equipo
<Reisilver> podrías configurar los efectos
<franklin_> no, solo para los efecto
<Reisilver> y personalizarlos para que se vean bien reduciendo algunas cosas desde las opciones de compiz
<franklin_> yo trato pero no se configuran
<hoch> franklin_: ya miraste si estas teniendo aceleracion 3d? para poder usar esos efectos digo..
<franklin_> ok
<Reisilver> glxinfo en un terminal
<hoch> franklin_: gxlinfo | grep rendering
<franklin_> ok
<hoch> fijate que te dice eso
<hoch> si no funciona, command not found
<franklin_> voy a provar
<hoch> o algo asi
<hoch> aptitude install mesa-utils
<hoch> o apt-get el que uses
<franklin_> ok
<franklin_> voy aver ahora
<franklin_>  funciona, command not found  dice que no encotrada
<hoch> glxinfo pusiste o copiaste mi comando y pegaste?
<hoch> porq lo copie mal ahora que miro
<hoch> es "glxinfo | grep rendering"
<franklin_> voy aver
<hoch> si lo copiaste bien, y no encuentra la orden es porq no tenes el paquete "mesa-utils"
<franklin_> si ahora aparecen varios
<hoch> varios?
<hoch> si pudiste el comando entero que te pase
<franklin_> como oxcd o..
<hoch> deberia aparecerte algo asi nada mas
<hoch> direct rendering: Yes
<franklin_> ok
<hoch> o No dependiendo si tenes o no aceleracion
<Reisilver> bueno muchachos buenas noches
<Reisilver> suerte con eso
<hoch> sino hace mas facil glxinfo
<hoch> y anda al comienzo de todas las lineas
<hoch> que tire
<hoch> y chequea "direct rendering"
<franklin_> ok
<hoch> a ver que dice
<franklin_> voy aver
<hoch> Reisilver: chau man
<franklin_> ok
<franklin_> Dios te bendigas
<Reisilver> gracias
<franklin_> de donde ers
<franklin_> eres?
<Reisilver> les dejo una radio pa audacious http://doaxb.dyndns.tv:8080/stream.mp3
<Reisilver> Peru
<hoch> Reisilver: genero?
<franklin_> ok
<Reisilver> msica electronica
<hoch> buenisimo
<Reisilver> musica
<franklin_> yo de Republica dominicana
<hoch> asi largo un poco las de di.fm
<hoch> ajaj
<Reisilver> electronica + bass
<franklin_> ok gracias
<forces> como se escucha?
<forces> la radio?
<franklin_> bien
<Reisilver> agregalo al audacious
<franklin_> nitida
<franklin_> si
<Reisilver> menu archivo , add URL
<hoch> anda barbara
<xkap3> hola la verdad esk tengo instalado linux mint 10 pero me gustaria  saber que devo configurar para inciarlo en modo texto como backtrack
<xkap3> no se sialguien pueda ayudarme
<Morfeo> xkap3, iniciarlo o intercambiar entre grafico o texto?
<xkap3> pues creo k seria iniciar y ya despues si kiero iniciar yo las x
<xkap3> como por ejemplo por startx o algo asi nno se si sepueda
<Morfeo> si, bt es asi
<Morfeo> deja ver, estoy haciendo una busqueda a ver
<xkap3> ok gracias mientras yo sigo en la mia a ver si logro encontrar algo gracias
<Morfeo> porque normalmente lo que hago es, que cuando quiero la consola, presiono alt+control + f1 o f2 y asi hasta el f6
<xkap3> aja yo tambien pero me gustaria k no me cargara automaticamente lasc
<xkap3> x
<Morfeo> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/63899
<Morfeo> revisa ese enlace a ver
<xkap3> si no k yo las inicie manualmente tu sabes como la forma de antes de linux
<forces> xkap3, solo ponele single
<forces> al final de la linea del kernel
<Morfeo> porque a la verdad que nunca me he puesto para ese detalle
<forces> antes de bootear
<xkap3> ok deja  reviso gracias
<DavidReza> alguien sabe cómo poder ver la información de a dónde apunta un enlace simbólico en la consola?
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> ls -als archivo
<arp-off> o simplemente: ls -als
<arp-off> te muestra todo detallado
<hoch> type no serviria para tal fin?
<DavidReza> checare
<DavidReza> sip.. gracias arp-off
<arp-off> ok
<DavidReza> arp-off,  tú sabes algo de cómo está la estructura de un tema de iconos? Bajé el de Faenza, y tengo carpetas de 16, 32, 48 y una que dice scalable, pero no sé para qué es esa última....
<arp-off> nop
<arp-off> donde dice eso
<arp-off> ?
<Morfeo> DavidReza, si no me equivoco, la scalable es para editar el icono como tal, creo que con Inkscape , no estoy muy seguro de esto
<DavidReza> dentro de /usr/share/icons/Faenza/ y dentro de cualquier carpeta de Faenza están esas carpetas de 16, 32, scalable
<DavidReza> Morfeo,  no entendí, editarlo y con eso se editan los de las demás carpetas?
<Morfeo> bueno, como dije no estoy muy seguro,,, por lo que je leido vendria siendo editarlo para para sacar otro icono hecho por ti, los que estan en las carpetas 16, 32, 48,,,ya estan, en caso de que esto sea asi , lo que podrias es sustituirlos
<DavidReza> sí, es lo que quiero, sustiruir algunos..
<DavidReza> pero primero necesito encontrar en donde está el que quiero sustituir.. haha
<DavidReza> asi que voy viendo icono por icono
<franklin_> hola por favor de esplicarme. yo pongo esto en una teminal sudo add-apt-repository ppa:compiz
<franklin_> y luego cuando me pide la clave
<franklin_> no se puede escrivir la clave
<franklin_> por que?
<arp-off> como que no se puede escribir?
<DavidReza> tienes que ponerlo así add-apt-repository ppa:nombre_de_PPA/clave_de_PPA
<franklin_> cuando se la pongo
<franklin_> el teclado se me niega
<DavidReza> en tu caso el PPA es compiz y la clave.. no sé.. pero sería compiz/clave
<arp-off> la clave no se ve, se muestra negro
<arp-off> por seguridad
<arp-off> ....
<franklin_> no hace eso
<franklin_> no
<franklin_> yo soy nuevo usando esto
<arp-off> pone
<franklin_> osea ubuntu
<arp-off> sudo su
<arp-off> a ver...
<franklin_> ok
<franklin_> por donde se entra
<franklin_> ?
<hoch> ?
<arp-off> ?
<hoch> jaja
<hoch> superacertijos jaja
<franklin_> yo soy nuevo
<arp-off> yo soy viejo
<franklin_> usando este sistema
<arp-off> cumpli años ayer
<DavidReza> haha
<arp-off> :S
<DavidReza> xD
<DavidReza> felicidades
<arp-off> gracias
<franklin_> jjaajaj
<hoch> franklin_: no se que pusiste antes pero ... por donde se entra a donde?
<DavidReza> ;)
<arp-off> abri una terminal y pone esas dos palabras: sudo su
<franklin_> #Ubuntu-es
<franklin_> esto
<franklin_> lo que el me dijo
<franklin_> ok
<franklin_> aver
<hoch> no entiendo ..
<hoch> evidentemente me perdi alguna parte
<arp-off> sos de venezuela franklin_
<arp-off> ?
<franklin_> ok
<franklin_> yo entre a la teminal
<franklin_> y luego puse
<franklin_> sudo su
<arp-off> si
<franklin_> y cuando me pide la clave
<franklin_> no se puede
<arp-off> si se puede
<DavidReza> escribes tu clave y NO va a aparecer..
<arp-off> solo que no se muestra lo que escribis
<hoch> que quiere loguearse como root?
<franklin_> a un yo poniedocela
<franklin_> ajajaj
<franklin_> puede ser
<arp-off> que clave estas poniendo
<arp-off> ?
<DavidReza> arp-off,  hackeando! =O
<franklin_> la que yo entro
<DavidReza> con igeniería social
<hoch> en ubuntu no se puede hacer tambien con "sudo -s" eso?
<DavidReza> haha
<franklin_> cuando inicia
<arp-off> la clave de tu usuario
<arp-off> me refiero pones?
<franklin_> si
<arp-off> ok
<franklin_> y no la coje
<DavidReza> estás poniendo la que usas cuando te logueas al inicio de Ubuntu?
<arp-off> de casualidad no tenes activadas las myusculas o bloqueado el pad numerico
<arp-off> ?
<franklin_> no se porque
<franklin_> no
<hoch> q es puntualmente lo que necesitas hacer?
<arp-off> pobra escribir tu clave en la terminal como texto
<arp-off> a ver si la escribe bien
<franklin_> osea en el blod de nota
<arp-off> no
<arp-off> en la misma terminal, escribi tu clave
<arp-off> pero no le des enter
<arp-off> proba escribirla ahi, a ver si se escribe bien
<franklin_> ok
<franklin_> voy aver
<franklin_> si yo lo hice ahora
<arp-off> la escribe bien
<arp-off> ?
<franklin_> si
<arp-off> ok, borrala entocnes
<arp-off> cuantos usuarios tenes en ubuntu?
<franklin_> ok
<franklin_> uno
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> um
<arp-off> evidentemente, no te toma la clave
<arp-off> que supuestamente pones al inicio
<franklin_> no
<arp-off> probaste reiniciar?
<franklin_> si
<arp-off> ok
<franklin_> y es igual
<Morfeo> lo que quiere es pasar para root??,, no seria sudo -i ?? y luego la clave
<arp-off> Morfeo necesita ejecutar un comando con privilegios
<arp-off> y no le toma la clave de su usuario
<arp-off> para usar sudo
<Morfeo> que version de ubuntu es?
<franklin_> es 10.04
<arp-off> pero si la toma para iniciar X
<franklin_> si
<arp-off> raro...
<Morfeo> ah, la mia,, root viene desabilitado
<franklin_> eso creo yo
<Morfeo> para ejecutar un comando yo utilizo, sudo comando
<Morfeo> y la clave de mi usuario
<arp-off> pero no le toma la contraseña
<arp-off> ...
<Morfeo> mm
<hoch> insisto
<hoch> con "sudo -s"
<arp-off> y we
<Morfeo> puede que halla habilitado el usuario root en algun momento y le cambio la clave
<arp-off> que pruebe...
<hoch> si ya uso la password deberia loguearlo automaticamente
<franklin_> no
<franklin_> yo reinicio
<hoch> franklin_: proba "sudo -s"
<franklin_> y pongo la misma
<hoch> y fijate si cambia el prompt a #
<franklin_> y entra
<franklin_> ok
<franklin_> voy a provar
<Morfeo> hoch, anja, probe esa opcion, y pase a #,, no me la sabia, es algo como -i
<hoch> es que yo uso debian
<hoch> y no me acostumbro cuando uso ubuntu
<hoch> al sudo
<hoch> entonces logueo como root directo com gksu
<arp-off> jaja
<hoch> o con sudo -s
<hoch> y listo
<arp-off> acostumbrate a usar sudo
<arp-off> y fue
<arp-off> en debian tambien
<hoch> es que no uso nunca ubuntu
<hoch> en gral muy poco
<arp-off> me refiero a debian
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> yo uso debian con sudo cuando lo necesito
<hoch> no hace falta
<hoch> en debian
<hoch> prefiero mantener usuario normal y root
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> como prefieras
<franklin_> bueno yo lo intento mañana que Dios lo bendigas
<franklin_> me voy a tirar a la cama
<hoch> no tenes la pc ahi?
<hoch> es rapido asi por lo menos no nos dejas con la intriga :P
<franklin_> si
<hoch> jaja
<Morfeo> jajaja
<hoch> alt + f2 , gnome-terminal
<hoch> enter
<hoch> sudo -s
<hoch> y nos decis que ves
<hoch> :D
<arp-off> veo gente muerta :P
<DavidReza> lol
<DavidReza> hahaha
<hoch> arp-off: jaja
<arp-off> ahaha
<DavidReza> me retiro, que estén bien!
<arp-off> se largo la lluvia
<arp-off> xD
<arp-off> torrencial
<hoch> arp-off: sos de bs as no?
<hoch> jaja
<arp-off> nop
<hoch> porq aca tb llueve
<hoch> en bs as
<hoch> no cap
<arp-off> de Rosario soy
<hoch> mira vos
<hoch> llueve por la mitad del pais creo entonces
<arp-off> www.meteofa.mil.ar
<arp-off> chequealo ahi
<Morfeo> un saludo a todos
<Morfeo> nos vemos luego
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> salu2
<hoch> Morfeo: nos vemos
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Tiffon> nas
<fosco__> buenas
<hoch> hola fosco__
<erAbuelo> re
<kuatoAR> Hola ! saludos a todos
<kuatoAR> necesito un poco de ayuda
<fosco__> !ask kuatoAR
<kubot> kuatoAR: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<kuatoAR> Estoy usando xubuntu  10.10 y no tengo sonido, lo mismo pasa en ubuntu 10.10, tengo una placa de sonido onboard que dejó de funcionar en windows, puse otra pci que si funciona, una encore EBN232-6via , pero el sistema en xubuntu me detecta las dos y no se como seleccionar una o la otra, los controles son muy complicados en 10.10
<fosco__> kuatoAR, abre un terminal y ejecuta gstreamer-properties
<fosco__> en la pestaña audio - salida puedes elegir el dispositivo y el complemento que se usará
<kuatoAR> No está instalado
<kuatoAR> es una instalación nueva
<kuatoAR> me aparecen muchas opciones cuando hago click al ícono del parlante, VIA 8237 , ICE1724  , ambos alsamixer
<kuatoAR> pero luego me pide que elija los controles
<kuatoAR> y no doy con el correcto
<kuatoAR> Hoy estuve probando Trisquel y me permitió seleccionar la placa y poner la otra off
<kuatoAR> pero no veo como hacerlo gráficamente en xubuntu
<kuatoAR> @_@
<kuatoAR> pestaña audio ?
<kuatoAR> bump
<lanx> ç
<tinchoo> buenas
<tinchoo> encontre la forma de usar efectos en placa via
<fosco__> has encontrado la informacio? o lo has hecho?
<itali-chan> hola amigos, tengo una pregunta, x264 es libre?
<carnau> !google x264
<kubot> x264 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/X264>
<tinchoo> fosco
<tinchoo> lo hice yo
<tinchoo> instalas el driver via
<tinchoo> y su libreria
<tinchoo> y entras al xorg
<tinchoo> y en  module agregas esto
<tinchoo> Disable    "dri"
<tinchoo> a mi me corrio perfectamente
<itali-chan> si carnau , eso lo entendí, lo que no entiende, es como puede ser libre si al final lo que hace es hacerte un video h264
<juan_> hola, como puedo ver el historial de lo que he hecho por consola?
<fosco__> juan_, history
<juan_> si, hay un archivo
<juan_> mas detallado
<fosco__> ese comando lee el archivo
<juan_> si pero quiero ver el archivo, donde dice por ejemplo si desinstale algo que paquetes se desinstalaron tamb ien
<fosco__> solo verás el comando
<fosco__> el comando es history, el archivo es ~/.bash_history y los dos contienen la misma información
<juan_> el otro dia ejecute sudo aptitude purge samba*.*, y se desinstalaron otras cosas, alguien me ayudo diciendome que lea un archivo y vea q paquetes se desinstalaron con ese comando
<aguitel> juan_, en /var/log/apt
<juan_> gracias, aguitel
<aguitel> juan_, ok
<jkarlos> listo aguitel, ya solucione mi lo que habia desinstalado por error
<arlosirc> lidobuenas. cómo puedo hacer un replace rápido de los ficheros con caracteres inválidos? esos que te sale un ? en nautilus y (codificación no válida) al final, por favor?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<ElPasmo> Buenas, tengo un ordenador que le acabo de actualizar la distro de 9.10 a 10.04 y me ha dejado de arrancar. Sale la pantalla de carga de ubuntu (con los puntitos debajo de la palabra) y luego se pone la pantalla negra. No logro sacar una consola ni nada... ¿alguien tiene alguna idea?
<tinchoo> osea no podes ni uar los comandos]?
<ElPasmo> no tinchoo, intento cambiar de terminales a ver si saco una de texto y ni eso.
<ElPasmo> Lo que me pasa es muy parecido a lo que pone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10504461 pero yo ni siquiera soy capaz de sacar terminal
<tinchoo> probaste alt .-----..-
<dylan66> en la pantalla de grub no puedes ir a tty?
<tinchoo> alt
<tinchoo> cntrl mas alt mas f9
<ElPasmo> mmm no logro que me salga grub, lo cual me escama, voy a intentarlo ahora pulsando alt en el inicio
<ElPasmo> Na, ninguna de las dos cosas
<dylan66> live cd entonces
<dylan66> no se que podras hacer desde el live cd
<ElPasmo> ya, voy a ver si saco los datos y reinstalo a saco
<dylan66> intentar reinstalar el grub capaz
<G0di> buen dia. :D
<dylan66> buen dia G0di
<G0di> se podria conseguir na version de ubuntu bien nice ?
<G0di> o me recomiendan bajar el normal y poco a poco ir aprendiendo ?
<G0di> lo usare virtual, quiero aprender, y me dicen que me recomiendan ubuntu..
<dylan66> ubuntu no es complicado
<dylan66> se aprende rapido
<G0di> vale, :D , rolame web :D
<G0di> y me pongo de nas a descargar :D
<dylan66> actualmente esta en la version 10.10
<dylan66> el 29 de abril sale una nueva con cambios sustanciales
<dylan66> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<tinchoo> que piensan de unity?
<tinchoo> che
<joaco> hola que tal pura vida
<dylan66> habra que probarla a ver que tal
<adriel> saludo necesito ayuda
<adriel> sobre xubuntu aqui me pueden ayudar
<adriel> o hay una sala para xubuntu???
<adriel> alguien aqui?
<adriel> hola
<mimecar> si
<adriel> mimecar ayudame por favor
<adriel> mira quiero intalar xubuntu en mi laptop pero no se cual es la diferencia de xubuntu alternative a xubuntu desktop
<mimecar> la versión alternative tiene una instalación en modo texto
<mimecar> desktop no
<adriel> mi laptop tiene 512 de ram y 20 de disco duro
<adriel> cual es mas facil de intalar
<mimecar> la desktop
<adriel> ya q ubuntu no me deja hacerlo
<adriel> tengo problema con ubuntu
<adriel> no me reconoce el mouse cuando quiera lo hace y lo mismo con el teclado de la laptop
<mimecar> ¿con el live cd tampoco?
<adriel> cuando lo uso desde el cd si
<adriel> es cuando lo intalo
<tinchoo> que marca es?
<adriel> mi laptop
<adriel> una dell
<mimecar> si en el live cd te funciona en la instalación tiene que funcionar igual
<tinchoo> ahh
<mimecar> ¿has puesto las actualizaciones durante la instalación?
<adriel> no
<adriel> pero el problema es peor a un
<mimecar> ahora te funciona el teclado con ubuntu?
<adriel> nooo
<adriel> esoy usando la laptop de un amigo\
<tinchoo> anda ah
<mimecar> pon un teclado externo y actualiza
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu has instalado?
<adriel> la 10.4 y la 10.10
<adriel> y nada
<mimecar> pon las actualizaciones
<adriel> tengo el cd de la 8.10 y va de maravilla
<adriel> lo malo q es no me deja intalar nada
<xangua> si de recursos se trata prueba con xubuntu o lubuntu
<adriel> voy a intalar xubuntu
<adriel> me recomendaron la desktop
<mimecar> pon las actualizaciones
<adriel> es ma facil q la alternative
<mimecar> adriel: es bueno que no te deje poner la 8.10
<adriel> es ma facil q la alternate
<adriel> porque?
<mimecar> porque no tiene actualizaciones
<adriel> me di cuenta
<adriel> no me deja intalar ni el amsn
<adriel> nada
<adriel> y me pide intalar la 9.4
<mimecar> adriel: la 9.4 no tiene actualización
<voyager1> mimecar no se actualiza a 9.10?
<adriel> bueno voy a intalar xubuntu 10.10
<adriel> cree que funciones
<mimecar> adriel: seguramente te pasará lo mismo
<adriel> cual linux me recomienda?
<mimecar> por tercera vez, pon las actualizaciones
<voyager1> mejor gnu linux no linux
<voyager1> buenas mimecar
<mimecar> hola voyager1
<adriel> mimecar ya que de un pique vote el cd de ubuntu lo voy hacer con xubuntu pondre las actualizaciones
<adriel> ok y te aviso cualquier cosa
<mimecar> como quieras
<adriel> gracias por la recomendaciones
<adriel> a  todos
<adriel> el braseo es un buen grabador de cd?
<mimecar> si
<juan_> hola chicos, como puedo lograr el efecto de pegar las ventanas a un area del escritorio (a la izquierda, derecha, arriba, abajo) igual que kde y win7?
<mimecar> no se si compiz te permite hacer eso
<juan_> es uno de los efectos ma practicos! :(
<mimecar> usa kde si el efecto te es práctico
<juan_> naa
<itali-chan> hola, tengo una pelicula en mkv, con doble audio, español-ingles y subtitulos ingleses
<itali-chan> subtitulos españoles queria decir
<itali-chan> sabe alguien como puedo encodearla solamente con el audio ingles y los subtitulos españoles?
<iqpi> buenas tardes
<itali-chan> hola iqpi
<tinchoo> oigan
<tinchoo> a los usuario que tienen hardware via tengo una solucion!
<tinchoo> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/153283
<iqpi> alguien sabe cómo puedo saber si una imagen .iso es o no es híbrida??
<Pro-Racin> Cuando doy clic en lugares se abre virtualbox, solo equipo y red funcionan bien
<mimecar> como no des más información Pro-Racin ...
<Pro-Racin> no se lo que pasa mimecar, se me abre virtualbox en lugar de nautilos al dar clic en uno de lo elementos del menu lugares ubuntu 10.10
<xangua> crea una carpeta> clic derecho> abrir con otra> abrir carpeta
<mimecar> por defecto no hace eso, ¿que has modificado?
<Pro-Racin> en ese menu n o se puede usar clic derecho xangua pues siempre abre virtual box
<Pro-Racin> nada, que recuerde
<xangua> crea un carpeta en el escritorio ¬¬
<Pro-Racin> solo la instalacion de programas que tengo
<Pro-Racin> pero el detalle es xangua que quisiera saber si ese problema tiene solucion
<jamesjedimaster> creo que es cambiando la asignacion de archivos con aplicaciones
<Pro-Racin> mmm, pero como saber que he cambian jamesjedimaster ?
<mimecar> Pro-Racin: ¿que has hecho antes del fallo?
<Pro-Racin> es mas creo que todo estaba bien hasta el domingo, y ese dia no hice nada del otro mundo, solo trabaje con virtualbox
<Pro-Racin> desde entonces comenzo , lo que pasa es que no he tenido tiempo de tratar de arreglarlo hasta ahora
<jamesjedimaster> no recuerdo en gnome donde se hace el cambio de asignacion de aplicaciones, ahi es donde tienes que buscar y cambiar
<ivancp> jamesjedimaster: sistema->preferencias->aplicaciones preferida
<ivancp> s
<Pro-Racin> no ivancp no hay nada ahi relativo a lo hablado solo de que aplicaciones abren que
<Pro-Racin> bueno ok lo dejo pendiente tengo que salir buen dia
<Focusyn> tengo instalado el cover thumbnailer, mi pregunta es si hay alguna manera de que alguna carpeta que no esté localizada en mis imagenes tambien tenga las mismas propiedadespropiedades
<Focusyn> me repito un poco :)
<Focusyn> solo las que estan ubicadas en mis imagenes se ven las miniaturas en el icono de la carpeta
<Focusyn> tengo mas caramelos Itxshell
<Itxshell> bueno hoy no me los podre ganar :(
<Itxshell> tienes que leer los manuales de las aplicaciones que usas
<Itxshell> antes de venir a preguntar
<Focusyn> pero me gusta preguntar
<Itxshell> si ni leyendo entendiste,  entonces ni modo se te hara volver a leer hasta que entiendas
<Focusyn> ademas ya me he repasado todas las opciones del programa
<Focusyn> bueno me los comere yo solo
<Itxshell> dejarme ver si existe una sala en IRC para eso? XD
<Itxshell> si por cada pregunta te comerás un caramelo te dara Diabetes
<mimecar> si hay sala será en inglés
<Itxshell> hace cuanto usas Ubuntu?
<Focusyn> no llega a la semana
<Focusyn> por eso pregunto tanto
<Itxshell> ahh tienes mucho que leer
<Focusyn> y hace una semana no sabia ni que era ubuntu
<Focusyn> fue por casualidad
<Itxshell> google lo sabe todo
<mimecar> Focusyn: puede ser que ese programa solo haga la visualización en algunas carpetas
<mimecar> no es obligatorio que se integre en nautilus
<Focusyn> ok
<Morfeo> hola
<TrueNhero> alguien tiene ahora mismo una geforce go6150 en un portatil?
<joaco> hola que tal como configuro el ftp que trae por defecto el paquete xammp para linux?
<mimecar> joaco: seguro que trae un servidor de ftp xamp?
<Morfeo> joaco, con ese nunca he trabajado, pero no te serviria igual vsftpd?
<joaco> sip
<joaco> el proftp
<mimecar> la 'p' de xamp no es proftp
<joaco> mira lo que dice cuando se levanta desde la terminal: "XAMPP: XAMPP-ProFTPD is already running."
<mimecar> la instalación de xamp no se actualizará, ¿eso lo sabes?
<mimecar> XAMP no es lo mismo que XAMPP
<mimecar> en la web del proyecto tendrán que decirte como hacelo
<Morfeo> amigos, estoy utilizando debmirror para actualizar el repositrio local que tengo, pero mi conexion es extremadamente lenta hasta el punto de caerse las descargas, por ejemplo, ahora mismo
<Morfeo> [  2%] Getting: pool/main/l/language-pack-gnome-cs-base/language-pack-gnome-cs-base_10.04+20100714_all.deb... Transfer truncated: only 5629824 out of 8749468 bytes received
<Morfeo> WARNING: releasing 1 pending lock...
<Morfeo> existe alguna forma de decirle que continue si falla la descarga?
<Morfeo> ya le tengo puesto un --timeout
<Itxshell> por que no usa un gestor de descargas
<mimecar> ubuntu continua con las descargas si se corta
<Morfeo> Itxshell, si, se que esta wget, pero para sincronizar repositorios utilizo la herramienta debmirror, que despues me permite crear mi propio servidor de repos
<Morfeo> me es necesario esto, ya que no poseo una conexion a internet ni rapida ni a tiempo copleto
<Morfeo> completo
<Morfeo> mimecar, las continua, pero creo que eso solo lo hace con un gestor de descargas, wget por ejemplo
<Morfeo> con el debmirror no he logrado que continue
<mimecar> apt lo hace directamente
<mimecar> para sincronizar tendrías que usar rsync
<Morfeo> mimecar, apt es para instalar y demas, pero lo que yo estoy haciendo es actualizando un repositorio local de 40 gb,, lo del rsync nunca lo he probado, voy a busca info a ver
<Itxshell> tienes mucho trabajo Morfeo
<Itxshell> de cuanto es la velocidad de su conexión?
<Morfeo> Itxshell, 64 kb/s
<Morfeo> pero tengo pendiente para la descarga 5 gb y algo
<Morfeo> de todas formas tengo la posibilidad abierta de irlo a copiar directamente a otro sitio, lo que me queria era evitar el viaje ja
<Focusyn> una pregunta, antes cuando descargaba algo en windows me tardaba el doble que ahora en ubuntu, tiene algo que ver? a que se debe esto?
<mimecar> Focusyn: solo depende del servidor de descargas
<Itxshell> tremendo trabajo Morfeo
<ivancp> Focusyn: es el internet explorer
<Itxshell> por que tan baja la conexión?
<Focusyn> uso y usaba google chrome
<Focusyn> y ahora va rapidisimo
<ivancp> Morfeo: te recomiendo que tomes un avion y traigas esos archivos en lo que sea... te va a salir mas barato
<Itxshell> bueno con respecto a las descargas como bien dijo mimecar  la velocidad depende de el servidor y de la velocidad de conexión
<Focusyn> es que todo lo tengo igual excepto que ahora uso ubuntu
<Focusyn> no se es curioso
<ivancp> Focusyn, Itxshellm a mi paso lo mismo... aun no encuentro explicacion
<Focusyn> cruzemos los dedos
<Itxshell> XD ivancp
<Itxshell> morfeo y no tienes  acceso a una conexión algo mas rapida
<Pro-Racing> fosco__, le doy clic a uno de los elementos del menu lugares y se abre virtual box, solo equipo y red funcionan como debe
<ivancp> Morfeo: no puedes decirle a Neo que te haga el favor?
<Morfeo> Itxshell, imposible otra conexion, soy cubano en cuba,,, lo que me queda es eso,, irlos a copiar al servidor central de donde los estoy descargando, ya ahi si que serian 100 mb/s lan
<Morfeo> ivancp, neo?
<Itxshell> jajajaja ivancp
<Itxshell> morfeo es que Neo lee el codigo de una le podria dar una aceleradita a tu conexión XD
<Morfeo> jajajajaj
<Itxshell> Morfeo, hay conexiones de USB que van mas rapido que la suya no tiene forma de usar una así?
<Morfeo> Itxshell, jajaja no mi hermano, como dije, soy cubano en cuba, eso lo explica todo jajaa
<Itxshell> jaja no soy hermano XD
<Itxshell> mi DNI dice mujer xD
<Morfeo> ups jajaj sorry
<Itxshell> no hay problema
<ivancp> Itxshell: !!!!
<Itxshell> bueno lo que queda es procurar la estabilidad de tu red ...o robarle la del vecino XD
<Itxshell> :0 serian 128 ya
<Morfeo> Itxshell, jaja aqui ni el vecino tiene acceso a internet,, esto es aca en mi centro de trabajo
<Itxshell> T_T solo queda que Neo te de una manita
<Itxshell> y paciencia
<Itxshell> una pregunta Morfeo tienen asociacion de SL en cuba?
<Morfeo> Itxshell,software libre dices???
<Morfeo> si es eso, si,,, de voluntarios
<Itxshell> si
<Itxshell> si
<ivancp> parece que Morfeo tomo la pildora equivocada!
<Morfeo> cooperamos y nos ayudamos unos a otros
<Morfeo> normalmente por foros y listas de correo
<Itxshell> me podrias conseguir la dirección de alguno de los lideres
<Itxshell> estoy estableciendo lineas de cooperación
<Morfeo> aca se esta comenzando a implementar en todo el pais el soft libre
<Itxshell> que bien vi la pagina de Cuba de Flisol
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<Itxshell> excelente trabajo
<Morfeo> Itxshell, , si, pero bueno, aca no lo llamamos lideres ni jefes, simplemente coordinadores, es una especie de no centralizar el cargo, ya que todos cooperamos
<Itxshell> si me das la pagina oficial y la dirección de alguien con quien ponerme en contacto
<Morfeo> Itxshell, , siii!!!!, FLISOL ,, yo estuve presente
<Morfeo> http://gutl.jovenclub.cu
<Morfeo> no se si exista el acceso desde otros paises
<Morfeo> pero prueba a ver
<Morfeo> uno de los coordinadores se llama hugo
<Morfeo> tambien es su nickname
<Itxshell> acá tambien somos coordinadores
<Itxshell> gracias
<Morfeo> Hugo Florentino
<mimecar> Itxshell:  y Morfeo , esta conversación ya es offtopic (no está relacionada con el soporte técnico de ubuntu), usar el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Morfeo> mimecar, kubot es verdad, disculpen
<mimecar> es mejor dedicar la conversación de este canal a dudas con ubuntu
<mimecar> no pasa nada
<Morfeo> tiene razon
<Itxshell> ok bueno morfeo como solucionaras lo de tu conexión
<Itxshell> que version de ubuntu tienes?
<Morfeo> Itxshell, no hay solucion fuera de esos 64 kb,,, lo que me queda es copiar directamente los repos,, utilizo 10.04
<Morfeo> ya despues con el repo actualizado, si serian menos las descargas diarias con el debmirror
<Morfeo> hago una tarea programada en el cron y listo,, asi me mantengo al dia
<mimecar> Morfeo: te funcionará mejor debmirror
<mimecar> digo rsync
<Itxshell> si seria de hacer pruebas
<mimecar> tu conexión como máximo descarga a 64 kbs?
<mimecar> puede ser cosa del mirror que usas
<Itxshell> no esta de mas
<Morfeo> mimecar, ese es el ancho de banda, y se comparte con alrededor de 8 usuarios mas, esto es una empresa
<mimecar> 64 kbs para 8 usuarios?
<Morfeo> mimecar, asi mismo es hermano
<mimecar> poca velocidad tienes
<Morfeo> mimecar, asi mismo es, por eso mi solucion para los programas es tenerlos de forma local
<Chardot> Hola o/
<Chardot> Pregunta: quiero sincronizar el contenido de un directorio con el de otro en otra ubicación de mi directoio de usuario.
<Chardot> Simplemente para mantener backups de lo que hago en una de las carpetas.
<Chardot> Conocen alguna aplicación que haga eso?
<Chardot> O alguń script.. no sé..
<mimecar> grsync lo hace
<Morfeo> para hacer algo facil, se pudiera hacer con el propio cp
<Morfeo> y programar una tarea en el cron?
<Chardot> mimecar: conozco rsync.. pero solo lo he usado para sincronizar desde un servidor a otro..
<mimecar> Chardot: funciona igual en local
<Chardot> mimecar: genial..
<mimecar> grsync es un interfaz de usuario
<Chardot> Morfeo: pero quiero que cada vez que escribo en esa carpeta, sincronice con la otra
<Chardot> algo parecido a Dropbox
<Chardot> pero dentro del sistema..
<Morfeo> mimecar, parece que tiene buena utilidad el rsync,,, y yo que no lo conozco aun jajaj,, tendre que estudiarme eso mas a fondo
<Chardot> algo con un listener.. que cuando escribo en ese directorio, lance la sincronización..
<Chardot> (eso no es rsync, verdad?)
<mimecar> Morfeo: se usa para sincronizar carpetas, da igual que esté en un servidor que en local
<mimecar> Chardot: es un interfaz de usuario
<mimecar> usa rsync por debajo
<Chardot> mimecar: es para mi servidor, no necesito interfaz :P
<Chardot> mimecar: pero lo que digo es que, con rsync tengo que mandarle yo a sincronizar..
<Chardot> rsync me parece que no "escucha" el directorio..
<mimecar> el mismo programa te dice la línea de comando que tienes que ponerle a rsync
<Chardot> es, a demanda, digamos..
<mimecar> cron + rsync
<mimecar> de alguna forma tienes que comprobar los cambios
<Chardot> mimecar: a eso me refiero con listener..
<Chardot> como Dropbox
<mimecar> pon una tarea de cron cada 2 minutos
<mimecar> cualquier programa funcionará de esa forma
<Chardot> hmm..
<Chardot> tengo la sensación de que Dropbox no funciona con nada parecido a cron.. :P
<Chardot> Pero bueno, si veo que no puedo lograr lo que quiero.. tendré que inventar una cosa de esas, sí..
<guampa> Chardot: si la sincro tiene que ser en las dos direcciones unison esta mas orientado a eso
<Chardot> guampa: ahhh, no conozco, voy a leer sobre eso..
<guampa> aunque rsync tambien sirve, pero su fuerte esta en sincronizar de origen a destino
<Chardot> guampa: en realidad es de origen a destino..
<Chardot> yo en la carpeta destino nunca voy a editar nada.
<Chardot> Pero a lo que me refiero es que no cro que sea necesario poner un cron con rsync..
<Chardot> estoy buscando una app con un listener en el directorio..
<Chardot> para que no tenga que usar cron, ni hacer syncs a demanda..
<guampa> sincronizar en tiempo real?
<Manuchavez> hola todos
<Chardot> guampa: sí.. tal como lo hace Dropbox :P
<mimecar> Chardot: la aplicación tendría que comprobar cada poco tiempo si hay cosas nuevas
<mimecar> es lo mismo que consigues con cron
<mimecar> no vas a tener una aplicación comprobando cada segundo si hay cosas nuevas
<guampa> mira dropbox no lo uso, pero para hacer eso se usan cosas como drbd o nbd con un sistema de archivos como ocfs
<guampa> y no tenes que poner ningun "listener"
<guampa> se sincroniza solo por el dispositivo de bloque de red
<Manuchavez> alguien puede decirme por que no veo mi equipo en la red, la lo puse en el mismo grupo de trabajo y nada
<guampa> eso es si queres "automatico", sino mas comun es correr un cron y sincronizar x minuto
<guampa> tal vez haya algo basado en un daemon, fsnotify, algo asi
<Chardot> Manuchavez: qué versión de Windows tenés? </ahre>
<mimecar> Manuchavez: puedes hacer un ping al equipo?
<Manuchavez> no es windows
<Jelou> Buenas tardes
<Manuchavez> tengo el ubuntu 10.10 y no la veo en la red ubuntu ni windows
<mimecar> Manuchavez: responden al ping?
<Manuchavez> tengo internet y todo, e incluso puedo imprimir en red  pero no veo el equipo
<Jelou> Estaba intentando instalar los drivers de una ATI y ahora al iniciar se me queda colgado en la pantalla de inicio de sesion, y no me va ni el teclado ni el raton, que puedo hacer?
<Manuchavez> mimecar, como hago ping en ubuntu?
<mimecar> ping ip
<mimecar> igual que en windows
<Morfeo> Manuchavez, ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Manuchavez> a ok
<Jelou> con los drivers propietarios tenia el problema que se quedaba la pantalla en negro, pero borrando el xorg.conf podia volver a entrar, pero ahora no existe ese archivo...
<mimecar> Jelou: lo tienes que generar tu
<mimecar> xorg no usa por defecto ese archivo
<Jelou> se puede iniciar en modo restauracion o algo parecico?
<mimecar> pasa a un terminal con control+alt+f2 y crea el archivo
<Jelou> el problema no creo que sea por no existir ese archivo...
<mimecar> ¿has instalado el driver usando 'controladores privativos'?
<Jelou> he probado tantas cosas... esa fue una de ellas, pero lo ultimo que hice fue siguiendo una guia
<Jelou> cuando instalaba los controladores privativos es lo que te digo de que me creaba un xorg.conf que si no lo borraba no podia iniciar el entorno grafico, se colgaba
<mimecar> siempre tienes que usar las herramientas que te da el sistema
<mimecar> crea un archivo xorg.conf nuevo
<Jelou> pero ahora el problema es distinto, ahora ese archivo no existe
<mimecar> CREALO
<Jelou> y que pongo
<mimecar> sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<mimecar> me parece que eso lo generaba de nuevo
<mimecar> te lo dice el instalador de ati en el último paso
<Jelou> si hacia eso no me funcionaba
<Jelou> el archivo que me crea haciendo eso lo tenia que borrar
<mimecar> eso te genera el xorg que necesita ati
<hoch> de todos modos no se puede generar con X -configure?
<mimecar> no se en que estado tienes ahora tu sistema
<hoch> y luego cambiar solo la seccion de driver?
<Jelou> hecho una m... no se, esta muy mal
<TrueNhero> ayda, Se requiere la instalación de paquetes no confiables
<Jelou> puedo iniciar en modo consola?
<hoch> TrueNhero: ?
<Jelou> modificando el grub
<Jelou> o en plan a prueba de errores
<TrueNhero> La acción puede necesitar la instalación de paquetes de fuentes no autenticadas. libboost-date-time1.42.0 libboost-regex1.42.0 performous
<mimecar> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<cousteau> TrueNhero, no has añadido la clave del repositorio de paquetes, así que los marca como "no confiables". ¿Cómo añadiste el repositorio?
<TrueNhero> como consigo tal llave cousteau? lo instale desde ubuntu software center
<mimecar> TrueNhero: en la web del repositorio que has añadido te lo dirá
<mimecar> todos los paquetes de ubuntu están firmados
<cousteau> si lo hubieses añadido desde ppa con apt-add-repository se habría añadido sola la clave
<TrueNhero> ot regalenme el link pa ver barza - madrid
<Focusyn> a ver me voy a inventar una cosa que busco, me gustaria saber si hay algun programa que me cambie el fondo de escritorio cada vez que encienda el ordenador
<Focusyn> de una carpeta mia
<Focusyn> y si no existe a que esperais a hacerlo para mi?
<Focusyn> :)
<jamesjedimaster> supongo que gnome tambien lo hace, en kde seleccionas un directorio con imagenes para que se cambie cada cierto tiempo, en tu caso cada 24 horas
<Focusyn> y sabes por dinde cae mas o menos?
<Focusyn> en sistema? es que voy perdido
<dabor> Focusyn, hay varias formas, esta es una http://vidaartificial.com/blog/?q=es/node/179
<Focusyn> gracias, veré a ver
<admsrv> hola..!!
<CheChuS> alguien que pueda ayudarme con server del plan conectar?
<jamesjedimaster> Focusyn: configuracion de escritorio (boton derecho sobre el fondo), wallpaper, tipo = diapositivas, en el tiempo le pones cada cuanto tiempo va a cambiar
<Focusyn> eso ya me parece mas facil
<CheChuS> ....?
<CheChuS> alguien por ahi que conozca el theft deterrent server?
<joaco> http://pastebin.com/MKxDBfCd a mi me sale esto mientras instalo el joomla justo despues de darle a siguiente en base de datos, que hago????
<Focusyn> vale corrijo jamesjedimaster no veo la opcion, veo que hay un fondo que tiene como un play y salen mas fondos pero no veo donde cambiar el tiempo ni cambiar el origen de carpeta
<jamesjedimaster> Focusyn: eso lo hago en kde
<Focusyn> ok tengo gnome
<Focusyn> seguire investigando
<Puppy> Buenas tardes, puede alguien decirme como soluciono un problema de inicio de ubuntu? el raton y teclado no me funcionan en la pantalla de login
<dabor> Puppy, como fue que empezó a pasar eso? alguna vez anduvo bien?
<Puppy> iba bien hasta que intente instalar los drivers de la tarjeta grafica
<CheChuS> .........ayuda.......
<Focusyn> por si alguien pregunta lo del fondo, he encontrado DesktopNova para gnome que cambiaría el fondo automaticamente
<Puppy> segui una guia en la que tuve que eliminar algunos paquetes y reinstalar otros
<Puppy> quiza sea una pregunta tonta, pero Xorg tiene que ver con el teclado y raton o solo con el video?
<erUSUL> Puppy: lo primero
<Puppy> y como puedo reconfigurarlo si no puedo acceder al entorno grafico... y tampoco en recovery mode porque lo desactive en el grub
<erUSUL> Puppy: y por que lo desactivaste?
<erUSUL> Puppy: ahora todo es mas complicado ...
<fzeta> ieep nas!
<Puppy> desactive el recovery mode hace tiempo, nunca me hizo falta... hasta ahora
<Puppy> no se puede editar la linea del grub antes de iniciar?
<erUSUL> Puppy: si; creo recordar que dandole a "e" para editar....
<Puppy> osea, poderse se puede, quiero decir que como seria para iniciar en recovery mode
<erUSUL> Puppy: quita splash y quiet y pon single
<Puppy> que hace single?
<erUSUL> Puppy: o añade "text" ( esto es vastante reciente )
<erUSUL> bastante*
<Puppy> tengo 10.04
 * erUSUL se da con un diccionario en la mano
<Puppy> con single entrare al entorno grafico o me quedare en modo consola?
<erUSUL> modo consola
<Puppy> y que hago, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<erUSUL> Puppy: eso no sirve
<erUSUL> Puppy: lo que tengas que hacer depende de 1) los paquetes que hayas desinstaldo/instalado 2) cual es el error exacto que tienes en la configuracion de X
<Puppy> es que estoy muy verde... no se que hacer
<erUSUL> Puppy: acerca de 1: dijiste "segui una guia en la que tuve que eliminar algunos paquetes y reinstalar otros"  y no diste mas datos. tenemos que adivinar? cual era el objetivo de la guia?
<erUSUL> por que siguiste esa guia
<Puppy> perdona... el objetico es que no me funciona del todo bien la tarjeta grafica
<erUSUL> vale; tienes la url de la guia?
<Puppy> con los drivers libres me va a trompicones, he podido comprobar que iniciando ubuntu en modo live, va igual
<erUSUL> eso es un no?
<Puppy> y si instalo los propietarios, tengo que borrar el xorg.conf para que inicie, porque sino se queda en una pantalla en negro y no pasa de ahi, antes del login, y una vez que borro el xorg.conf me va con normalidad, salvo que no me puedo activar ningun eefecto, y es por eso que he estado leyendo y probando
<Puppy> la guia... tendria que buscar de nuevo en google... a ver si me lo apunte lo que hice
<samm> una pregunta, instalé ubuntu 10.04 en una netbook, aunq no hic particion swap, despues la hic con gparted, y despues la asigne desde terminal, sin embargo, para hibernacion no m lo reconoce
<dabor> samm, está montada? sudo swapon -a
<atotclic> como has instalado ubuntu
<atotclic> manual
<samm> si, hice eso, y despues la direccion de la particion
<samm> si, normalmente, cno live usb
<dabor> samm, con swapon -a es suficiente
<erUSUL> samm: asegurate de que la activate con swapon ( y que la ñadiste a fstab para que se active en cada arranque )
<erUSUL> dabor: solo si la particion está en fstab
<atotclic> si la haces manual hasta que no tienes la swap no te deja instalar
<samm> ahh, salee, creo q eso no lo prob
<dabor> erUSUL, ok, deberia agregarla para que se monte al inicio
<Puppy> erUSUL, creo que es esta http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1459864.html
<Puppy> despues de hacer eso se me queda colgado en la pantalla de login, realmente lo que noto es que no va ni raton ni teclado
<samm> gracias dabor & erUSUL
<Puppy> vamos, que ni se enciende lo de Num Lock
<erUSUL> samm: no hay de que
<samm> &atotclik
<erUSUL> Puppy: consigue el fichero /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Puppy> esta vacio
<erUSUL> Puppy: huh?
<erUSUL> Puppy: seguro ?
<Puppy> si...
<erUSUL> Puppy: iniciaste en modo texto/single/recovery y no hay nada en ese fichero ?
<Puppy> uy, perdona
<Puppy> estoy en puppy... accedi a la particion de uibuntu
<Puppy> habra rotado y sera el 1 el que te interesa entonces?
<erUSUL> Puppy: postealo a ver
<Puppy> el Xorg.1.log ? a ver...
<Puppy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596666/
<atotclic> que problema teneis con ati
<Puppy> el problema es que intentando solucionar un problema ha surgido otro mayor
<atotclic> a ver yo tengo una ati y tube muchos problemas con el controlador
<atotclic> pero lo descargue al fial de ati
<atotclic> final de ati
<Puppy> que tarjeta era?
<erUSUL> Puppy: es el log con el driver libre. es lo que tienes instalado ahora?
<atotclic> es una hd 5770
<atotclic> el driver libre me iva muy lento
<atotclic> ahora tengo instaldo compiz
<atotclic> pero igualmente es la ultima ati que compro
<Puppy> erUSUL, creo que si, es lo que me quedo despues de hacer la guia del link que te puse... pero algo mal hice o algo esta mal
<noseasasi> Hasta otar buena gente...
<atotclic> Nvidia no me daba tantos problemas
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<erUSUL> Puppy: la guia reinstala el driver fglrx ....
<atotclic> deu
<atotclic> descargate el binario de ati
<Puppy> si, y me pasaba lo mismo que instalandl el fglrx
<erUSUL> Puppy: dpkg -l '*fglrx*'
<erUSUL> Puppy: que te da ese comando ?
<Puppy> uy, eso es mas complicado... tendria que reiniciar con lo de single
<Puppy> eso listaria los paquetes instalados que coinciden con el patron, no?
<erUSUL> Puppy: si
<Puppy> alguna otra sugerencia que pueda probar?
<atotclic> yo lo instale
<atotclic> varias veces
<erUSUL> Puppy: yo quitaria cualquier /etc/X11/xorg.conf para rrancar con el driver libre. luego averiguar cual es el problema con el
<erUSUL> (EE) RADEON(0): Acceleration initialization failed
<Puppy> no tengo ninguno
<Puppy> que paquetes harian falta para xorg? lo digo por instalarlos no vaya que falte alguno
<Puppy> Bueno, muchas gracias, voy a probar
<Jelou> erUSUL, pude entrar :)
<Jelou> (soy Puppy)
<joaco> hola alguien sabe si se puede pasar toda la info de un grupo de google a wordpress
<rigoleto> hola
<tinchoo> hola
<miniminiyo> hi
<miniminiyo> alguien con un hp pavilio dv6 y lso driver ati instalados correctamente?
<rigoleto> ddepende como se instale xd
<miniminiyo> por el driver privativo alguno?
<miniminiyo> es q yo isntalo pero em da error en el flgrx ese..
<miniminiyo> y en el de ubuntu no em isntala vien y siempre me da erro de que lso driver nos e han instalado correctamente...
<tinchoo> que placa tenes?
<miniminiyo> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood [Radeon HD 5600 Series]
<tinchoo> te descargaste el driver?
<miniminiyo> sep y lo instale por modo recuperacion sin X,pero cuando inicio las X me da el error de q a sido mal instalado..
<tinchoo> x64 es ?
<tinchoo> descargaste el binario de ati?
<tinchoo> ..
<miniminiyo> sep
<miniminiyo> es 64 bit
<tinchoo> edita el xorg
<miniminiyo> con eso me dara el 3d?
<tinchoo> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tinchoo> entra
<tinchoo> y en module
<tinchoo> agregas
<tinchoo> disable "dri"
<tinchoo> bueno me voy chau
<miniminiyo> no tengo nada en el xorg
<tinchoo> entonces
<tinchoo> no instalaste el driver
<tinchoo> me tengo que ir chau
<tinchoo> mandame un meil a shanirokun@gmail.com que te ayudo ¡ok?
<miniminiyo> ok
<miniminiyo> thx
<Focusyn> como se instalan fuentes nuevas? (tipografias)
<hoch> bajas las fuentes, y las copias en la carpeta .fonts de tu home
<hoch> es el modo mas rapido y simple
<Focusyn> pero funciona cualquier tipo?
<hoch> o en /usr/share/fonts
<hoch> si queres que cualquier usuario pueda hacer uso de ellas
<hoch> Focusyn: en gral vas a bajar .ttf
<Focusyn> no me ha quedado claro, las que usaba en windows funcionan?
<hoch> Focusyn: aptitude install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<hoch> con eso deberias instalar la mayoria de las fuentes q tenias en win
<Focusyn> bueno tengo algunas guardadas
<Focusyn> de las que uso
<Focusyn> gracias
<hoch> aptitude show ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<hoch> ahi te lista todas las que contiene el paquete
<hoch> Focusyn: pn
<Unknow> Hola, Buenas tardes...
<Focusyn> hoch: una cosa mas en la carpeta fonts me salen mas carpetas, si las suelto en el general bastará?
<Unknow> Alguno me puede ayudar?
<Focusyn> tu pregunta
<Unknow> QUiero entrar en la red de chatzona.org pero el script no me deja, quisiera saber que puedo hacer?
<hoch> Focusyn: en que directorio fonts estas personal (~/.fonts) o global (/usr/share/fonts/) ??
<Focusyn> cual va mejor? de hecho solo yo uso el ordenador
<hoch> si solo vos sos usuario y no hay otro
<hoch> en el directorio .fonts
<hoch> de tu home esta perfecto
<hoch> fijate si lo tenes
<hoch> ctrl + h para verlos
<hoch> .fonts es porq esta oculto, te lo digo por las dudas :D
<Focusyn> no me aparece .fonts (en modo ocultos visible)
<hoch> crealo
<Focusyn> la creo?
<Focusyn> ok
<hoch> y pone ahi tus fuentes
<hoch> aunq si instalas como te dije
<hoch> vas a tener las fuentes de windows
<hoch> y te va a resultar mas simple y te aseguras que funcionan perfecto
<hoch> proba primero eso
<Focusyn> es que soy nuevo de hace una semana ni no se muy bien
<hoch> de ultima si alguna no esta
<Focusyn> que uso el terminal
<hoch> solo agregas la fuente en cuestion
<hoch> Focusyn: hace esto
<hoch> abri una terminal
<hoch> "sudo aptitude install ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<hoch> pones tu password
<hoch> y cuando termina fijate que vas a tener te diria todas las fuentes que necesitas
<hoch> cualquier cosa decime
<Focusyn> command not found
<hoch> que ubuntu usas?
<Focusyn> 10.10
<hoch> > 10.04?
<hoch> haa con razon
<omikron4> es que tienes que instalar el aptitude
<hoch> reemplza aptitude por "apt-get
<hoch> Focusyn: "apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<hoch> asi seria
<Focusyn> quiza es para inteligentes pero con comillas o sin?
<hoch> no no sin "
<hoch> le coloco las " para que sepas donde empieza/termina el comando
<Focusyn> vale, dice que no se puede resolver el fichero de bloqueo
<hoch> pusiste sudo?
<hoch> siempre que instales por terminal va sudo antes, fijate que cuando te pase el comando original lo puse
<hoch> solo con privilegios de root podes instalar paquetes
<Focusyn> poco a poco aprenderé
<Focusyn> :)
<hoch> jaja si
<juankof_> saben por que con la ultioma actualizacion de flash no tengo sonido??
<neogenessis> juankof_, mejor mira los problemas de flash con pulseaudio
<forces> gool!
<juankof_> go
<juankof_> gol
<juankof_> neogenessis, como lo hago??
<forces> ya gano el madrid
<Focusyn> hoch: no he conseguido nada
<hoch> que paso
<Focusyn> ni idea
<hoch> no pudiste instalarlo o no esta la fuente que necesitas?
<Focusyn> dice que no se ha actualizado nada
<hoch> que hiciste concretamente
<hoch> seguiste los pasos que te di?
<Focusyn> entonces voy a la carpeta de las fuentes para pegarlas manualmente pero no me deja
<Focusyn> si segui tus pasos
<hoch> si seguiste mis pasos
<hoch> no hace falta que pegues nada
<hoch> ya en tipografias
<hoch> deberias tener las de windows
<hoch> disponibles para cualquier usuario
<Focusyn> ya pero es que uso unas que no estan
<Unknow> Los comandos de acá son los mismos que del Irc?
<neogenessis> juankof_, a veces da problemas el flash con pulseadio, busca en google y sacas la solucion
<gonzo_> hola
<Focusyn> y la carpeta no me da permiso dice que no soy el propietario
<hoch> eso solo deberia decirtelo
<hoch> si las estas quetriendo copiar en /usr/share/fonts
<Focusyn> si
<hoch> si las copias en tu $HOME/.fonts
<Focusyn> hay que reiniciar?
<hoch> ya que sos el unico usuario las podes usar, y no te va a tirar ese error
<hoch> no creo
<Focusyn> porque he creado la carpeta y abro por ejemplo el editor de textos y no aparecen
<hoch> si queres sacarte la duda
<Focusyn> vale puede que sea que he puesto font
<Focusyn> no fonts
<hoch> .fonts
<hoch> se llama
<Focusyn> sera eso
<hoch> si lo nombras de otro modo
<Focusyn> pruebo
<hoch> no te lo va a tomar
<Focusyn> oh genial
<Focusyn> funciona
<Itxshell> 0.o
<juankof_> neogenessis, gracias
 * Focusyn da un caramelo a hoch mientras Itxshell se muere de la envidia
<Focusyn> XD
<neogenessis> si te sirve...
<hoch> Focusyn: me alegro :D
<george2002_>  '<
<gonzo_> hola
<hoch> hi
<gonzo_> alguien sabe algun servidor ftp publico??
<ivancp> gonzo_: de cuanto espacio?
<gonzo_> me da =,solo deseo curiosear
<gonzo_> y si me gusta crearia uno con mis amigos,pero no se como funciona
<gonzo_> quiero aprender primero
<fosco_> gonzo_: crear un servidor ftp en linux no tiene ningun misterio
<gonzo_> vale,merci,pero primero,me gustaria probar de conectarme a uno
<gonzo_> para ver su funcionamiento
<fosco_> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Servidor_de_FTP
<fosco_> ftp.rediris.es
<fosco_> conectate a ese
<tinchoo> aburrido!
<juanillo_> hola
<hoch> juanillo_: hola
<juanillo_> hola
<juanillo_> buenas noches intelectuales
<juanillo_> alguien sabe porque lspci no muestraun dispositivo?
<juanillo_> alguien sabe porque lspci no muestraun dispositivo?
<juanillo_> alguien sabe porque lspci no muestra un dispositivo?
<hoch> sabemos leer man, no hace falta tanta reiteracion
<hoch> que dispositivo es el que "no muestra"?
<juanillo_> nooo
<juanillo_> perdon
<juanillo_> es que de verdad es el teclado que se traba mucho
<juanillo_> estoy con una pc muy viejita que logre cargarle linux y el teclado esta muy mal
<juanillo_> es una placa de red inalambrica marca encore
<juanillo_> con chipset rtl8185L
<juanillo_> ya revise y vi que muchos tienen el mismo problema
<juanillo_> pero no se si aunque la motherboard no la detecta
<juanillo_> o linux no la detecta
<juanillo_> o tendre que actualizar el kernel
<juanillo_> cargue el driver por las dudas con ndiswrapper
<hoch> como conectas la placa?
<juanillo_> es pci
<juanillo_> te referis al slot u otro modo de conetarla?
<juanillo_> probe con 3 distribuciones diferentes
<juanillo_> me falta windows
<MaRk-I> juanillo_: checa dmesg mira si hay errores relacionados a pci o wireless
<juanillo_> k a ver te digo
<juanillo_> bien
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-21
<juanillo_> de wireless no encontrenada
<juanillo_> debo mirar en algun lugar en especial
<MaRk-I> juanillo_: que sale en consola cuando pones: lsb_release -a
<juanillo_> ahi te digo
<MaRk-I> si son mas de 3 lineas usa pastebin
<MaRk-I> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<juanillo_> ok
<juanillo_> dice command not found
<MaRk-I> que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<juanillo_> me vas a matar, esta no es una version de ubuntu
<juanillo_> es de slack
<juanillo_> pero queria saber si habia algun comando que no lo conocia o alguien le paso lo mismo
<juanillo_> de que tanto en dmesg y lspci no muestra el dispositivo
<MaRk-I> juanillo_: /join ##slackware
<juanillo_> gracias
<shai1> hola
<shai1> alguien me puede ayudar con GNOME 3 ?
<shai1> alguien que me pueda ayudar ?
<dabor> shai1, tendrias que preguntar directamente
<dabor> si alguien sabe te puede ayudar
<shai1> lo que pasa es lo sguiente: hace poco volvi a Ubuntu, y me motive mucho con el GNOME 3, y me meti a www.gnome3.com o algo asi, y vi los screenshot y me gusto mucho el tema que tienen, alguien sabe cual es ?
<muscat> shai1, gnome3.org
<shai1> perdon, se me salio el pidgin
<shai1> como era ?
<shai1> ya ahora si
<fosco_> shai1: el tema se llama adwaita
<fosco_> y no sirve para gnome2
<shai1> ok, tengo el 3 instalado si que no hay problema, gracias
<shai1> y otra cosa, como hago para poner esa barra, donde pongo mis programas favoritos ?
<fosco_> gnome3 la lleva incorporada
<fosco_> solo has de pulsar en el menu actividades
<Lostizytu> Hola alguien me puede ayudar a montar un servidor squid?
<Lostizytu> xd
<shai1> fosco_ se supone que el tema adwita, me deberia quedar como aparece en todos lados ?
<Unknow> ALguno a usado Multiloader?
<Lostizytu> Alguien me puede ayudar con instalar squid?
<shai-> Lostizytu: No tengo ni idea que es pero intenta con $ sudo apt-get install squid
<AzoteLogiko> nas
<Lostizytu> shai lo instale pero ni idea
<Lostizytu> como se usa
<Lostizytu> xd
<shai-> Lostizytu: En el terminal escribe: squid
<shai-> y busca en san google
<novatoubuntu> por fin una sala en español
<novatoubuntu> esta es mi priemra ves que uso ubuntu lo estoy usando desde virtual box
<Souchiro> o.o
<novatoubuntu> alguien me pude decir como se paga ubuntu desde el shell?
<Souchiro> aja?
<Nattya> $ sudo halt
<novatoubuntu> asi lo apago Nattya ?
<novatoubuntu> sudo halt?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Nattya> si asi se puede apagar
<novatoubuntu> ok
<Souchiro> te metes a aplicaciones
<shai-> novatoubuntu: Si, en el terminal le das <sudo halt> y escribes la pass
<Souchiro> luego a aaccesorios y despues en terminal
<Souchiro> y ps ahi pones eso
<Nattya> he's gone
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> :/
<Lostizytu> alguien me podria ayudar
<Lostizytu> con squid?
<MaRk-I> Lostizytu: http://es.kioskea.net/faq/613-instalar-un-servidor-proxy-http-squid
<Lostizytu> mmm
<Lostizytu> tengo duda
<Lostizytu> lo q pasa q tengo 2 tarjetas de red
<Lostizytu> debo setear Ip manual en las 2 tarjetas ?
<Lostizytu> :S
<Lostizytu> (Router= Switch)-----conectado--------(Modem)------ Conectado----(Eth0)
<kzman> hola
<kzman> estoy instalando ubuntu y no se donde instalar el gestor de arranque, cual es la diferencia entre instalarlo en sda y sda1?
<Lostizytu> son particiones
<kzman> pero, entiendo que al decir sda es el disco y sda1 , 2, 3 etc. es una particion
<kzman> por eso que pasaria si instalase el grub en una particion y no en el disco?
<Lostizytu> ya y fisikamente tienes 2 discos o 1?
<aguitel> kzman, es sda
<Nattya> correcto, sda=dicos, sda1=particion
<kzman> es un disco
<Nattya> si es el gestor de arranque (entiendase grub,lilo,etc.) no importa mucho la particion donde lo instales, si es el 'mbr' es aconsejable que lo instales en sda
<kzman> Nattya, es decir que si instalo el gedstor en sda (disco completo), instala el gestor de arranque en el mbr, y si lo hago por ej. en sda1 (particion), no escribe en el mbr?
<Nattya> no lo se con seguridad, lo siento
<Nattya> kzman, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB , si , se carga el gestor de arranque en el mbr
<Vsg21> as
<kzman> Nattya, lo que yo quiero hacer es que con el gestor de arranque de windows elija que sistema operativo arrancar (ubuntu , windows 7), para eso instale un programa que hace que el bcd de windows reconozca el grub2 de ubuntu, entonces por eso queria saber esa diferencia, ahora, la particion para instalar el grub debe ser la de linux?
<MaRk-I> kzman: si vas a usar windows para que arranque linux entonces no pongas el grub en mbr windows lo borra
<MaRk-I> usa la particion de linux
<kzman> ok gracias ;)
 * Unknow Say: Hi! 
<shai1> alguien me puede ayudar, mi GNOME 3 no se ve como aparece en gnome3.com, es raro, creo que tengo una version muy vieja
<jamesjedimaster> muy vieja? gnome 3 practicamente acaba de salir
<bufalo> hola
<bufalo> hola alguien me puede ayuDAR SOY NUEBO EN UBUNTO
<dbdii407> bufalo, diga lo que necesita
<shai1> NECESITO AYUDA: Lo que pasa es que recien instale GNOME 3 y no se ve como aparece en las fotos y videos de www.gnome3.com. Creo que esto se debe porque tengo una version muy vieja de GNOME 3, alguien me puede ayudar para que quede igual a las fotos que aparecen en www.gnome3.com ?
<MaRk-I> shai1: como va a haber una version "muy vieja" si acaba de salir?
<novatoubuntu> hola soy nuevo en esto alguien me puede dar una mano?
<novatoubuntu> estoy usando ubunto atraves de virtualbox
<shai1> MaRk-I: Por eso mismo, cuando recien sale sacan muchas actualizaciones, pero no es el punto, el problema esque no se ve muy bien, no me gusta como esta, quiero que este como en las fotos que me entusiasmaron
<shai1> novatoubuntu: En que necesitas ayuda ?
<ElWuilMeR> !pregunta novatoubuntu
<kubot> novatoubuntu: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<novatoubuntu> intento compartir carpetas y me sale este error:
 * ElWuilMeR novatoubuntu es UbuntU :D
<novatoubuntu> mount -t vboxsf  TAO /mnt/tao_x
<novatoubuntu> sólo el usuario root puede efectuar esta acció
<ElWuilMeR> novatoubuntu, necesitas privilegios de administrador (ROOT) = sudo
<MaRk-I> shai1: que version de ubuntu y de donde isntalaste gnome3?
<novatoubuntu> como lo consigo el privilegio ponindo sudo
<shai1> MaRk-I: tengo la version 10.10 (aprete donde aparece Download Ubuntu en www.ubuntu.com) y me lo descague de un repositorio
<jamesjedimaster> sudo mount -t vbox.....
<ElWuilMeR> novatoubuntu, si es correcto para los privilegios ante pones el sudo :D ejem: sudo mount -t vboxsf  TAO /mnt/tao_x
<jamesjedimaster> gnome3 es solo para 11.04
<MaRk-I> shai1: el unico repo que se que hay por el momento es un PPA y solo es para 11.04
<ElWuilMeR> novatoubuntu, te pedira el password, la introduces (pareciera que no escribes nada pero es seguridad) y das enter
<ElWuilMeR> tu password es la misma que usas para iniciar seccion, la clave de tu usuario ;)
<shai1> jamesjedimaster y MaRk-I: ok, entonce voy a descargarme la 11.04 y vere como me anda
<novatoubuntu> si es que no me lo pide el pass ese es el problema
<MaRk-I> juas
<jamesjedimaster> ???
<ElWuilMeR> novatoubuntu, prueba nuevamente agregando el comando sudo ^^
<novatoubuntu> ok
 * ElWuilMeR shail adios y gracias... R: Siempre a la orden :D
<casa> porque el redimensionado en linux es tan lento?
<novatoubuntu> sudo: ^^: command not found
<MaRk-I> novatoubuntu: es mas facil si apagas la maquina virtual y te vas a "setup" de virtualbox ahi te da la opcion de montar los folders compartidos
<casa> me refiero al de ventanas
<ElWuilMeR> novatoubuntu, jajajaja los ojitos no van ^^ (eso es mala costumbre mia)
<novatoubuntu> jaja
<ElWuilMeR> novatoubuntu, prueba esto: sudo aptitude update
<novatoubuntu> ok
<MaRk-I> ElWuilMeR: no te preocupes, ya regeresara diciendo que gnom3 no se ve igual en 11.04 como en "los videos"
<ElWuilMeR> MaRk-I, #LOOL lo certifico...!! ^^
<novatoubuntu> listo ya esta ElWuilMeR
<ElWuilMeR> novatoubuntu, te pidio el password.??
<novatoubuntu> /sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: Invalid argument
<novatoubuntu> yo hice esto primero : sudo mkdir /mnt/tao_xp
<novatoubuntu> y despues esto: sudo mount -t vboxsf  TAO /mnt/tao_xp
<novatoubuntu> quizas deba tener los permisos en el directorio /mnt/tao_xp
<jamesjedimaster> no sera el parametro vboxfs ??
<jamesjedimaster> no sabia que vbox ya fuera tambien un filesystem
<novatoubuntu> a ver lo saco
<jamesjedimaster> de donde sacaste esa sintaxis?
<novatoubuntu> de un tuto de google
<novatoubuntu> http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2010/06/como-compartir-carpetas-entre-windows-y.html
<jamesjedimaster> instalaste los guest additions?
<novatoubuntu> si
<novatoubuntu> lo instale las additions
<novatoubuntu> si queres la instal de nuevo
<jamesjedimaster> por que usas tao en vez de share?
<novatoubuntu> ok voy usar share lo puese asi por ago simple de copiar y pegar
<novatoubuntu> debieria entocnes apagar el ubuntu y en maquina virutal poner la opcion en compartir folders share?
 * MaRk-I lo que dije hace 1 hora.....
<novatoubuntu> vos me dijiste so MaRk-I  ?
 * dbdii407 acaba de leer español que no entendió
<MaRk-I> <MaRk-I> novatoubuntu: es mas facil si apagas la maquina virtual y te vas a "setup" de virtualbox ahi te da la opcion de montar los folders compartidos
<novatoubuntu> ok voy a crear un folder comparido que se llame share
<novatoubuntu> ya vuelvo
<jamesjedimaster> pues si
<novatoubuntu> que macana instento instalar desde VBOX addition; sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run y me sale este error
<novatoubuntu> This program must be run with administrator privileges.  Aborting
<dabor> novatoubuntu, ese dentro de la Maquina Virtual? tendrias que usar sudo
<novatoubuntu> ok es mi priemra vez
<alex__> HOLA
<sebas_> gracias dabor  ahora logrer compartir xp y ubuntu las carpetas
<alex__> instale gnome 3 pero no se ve se ve muy mal de hecho no se ve  se ve muy mal solo se ve el panel superior y unas lineas  como si fuera la configuracion mala
<alex__> ya intente moverle pero no se ve nada
<alex__> que me recomiendan
<dabor> alex__, ves el panel de la izquierda? poniendo el puntero en el borde izquierdo te aparece algo?
<alex__> no tampoco se ve
<alex__> trate de cambiar la fuente a ver si era eso y si se ve un poco el que dice aplicacionbes o actividades
<CloudStrife> será la resolución?
<alex__> pero al dar clic no sale nada
<novatoubuntu> dabor,  como hago para reiniciar ubunto desde el shell
<novatoubuntu> ?
<dabor> novatoubuntu, sin graficos? sudo reboot
<novatoubuntu> ok
<alex__> pero no puedo acceder a la opcion de resolucion
<alex__> o como puedo entrar a travez del teclado
<alex__> ??'
<alex__> o sera por que es ubuntu 10.10
<DavidReza> hola a todos, tengo un problema
 * Unknow Volví!
<DavidReza> Desde que instalé Ubuntu 10.10, el disco ha estado en mi unidad óptica, y siempre me ha aparecido en Nautilus, pero ahorita ya me harté de verlo ahí y saqué el disco pero Nautilus sigue reconociéndolo y puedo accesar todavía a las diferentes carpetas del disco
<DavidReza> y cuando le doy a la opción para Expulsar o al icono que aparece junto a la unidad, Nautilus simplemente se cierra..
<DavidReza> bueno.. parece que ya quedó, creo que era porque trataba de hacerlo desde un nautilus que tenía permisos de administrador y ahora que lo hice en un nautilus normal (sin privilegios de adm) ya lo pude sacar
<novatoubuntu> aguien me pude dar una mano para saber si existe un tool grafica para mysql???? free
<Itxshell>  la mano no le puedo dar...  Es difícil escribir con una sola, pero veamos 0.o
<novatoubuntu> a ver estoy empezando hace poco y estoy probando instalar un lamp
<novatoubuntu> existe en los reposirorios un tool parecida al navicat????
<Itxshell> mmm encontre algunas pero no se que tan libres sean
<novatoubuntu> por lomenos trial
<Itxshell> EMS MySQL
<novatoubuntu> aja
<Itxshell> XAMPP
<novatoubuntu> sudo aptitude install como seria emsmysql?
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> sudo apt-get install
<novatoubuntu> perodon como seria
<Itxshell> y el nombreel nombre
<novatoubuntu> sudo aptitude install  emsmysql?
<CloudStrife> intentalo
<Itxshell> busca antes con el gestor de software
<CloudStrife> o puedes usar la tecla tabulación
<CloudStrife> :D
<novatoubuntu> yo hoy dia empece a estudiar ubuntu atraves de vbox
<Itxshell> o con synaptic
<Itxshell> aplicaciones
<Itxshell> centro de software de ubuntu
<Itxshell> en el buscador pones el nombre
<novatoubuntu> como se llama el gestor de software?
<novatoubuntu> synaptic?
<CloudStrife> Aplicaciones > Çentro de Software
<novatoubuntu> grax CloudStrife
<novatoubuntu> bueno entonces busco EMS MySQL
 * Unknow YA vuelvo, iré por mi otro Sistema Operativo.
<Itxshell> www.google.com
<novatoubuntu> encontre EMS MySQL
<novatoubuntu> navegador mysql encontre
<Itxshell> 0.o siempre olvido como se bloquean usuarios en el irc XD
<CloudStrife> con /ignore ???
<Itxshell> jajaja gracias CloudStrife
<Lamusj> Buenas noches!
<Unknow> Buenas noches.
<Lamusj> Tengo un problema al entrar a mi sesion de ubuntu, me sale un error de could not update ICEauthority, alguien me podria colaborar?
<Lamusj> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/error-could-not-update-iceauthority
<arp-> Lamusj buscate en google
<arp-> ?
<Lamusj> arp- ya busque y ninguna solucion me ah servido :s
<arp-> estas desde esa pc?
<Lamusj> arp- si!
<arp-> abri una terminal
<Lamusj> arp- eh leido de darle permisos, 755 600 etc etc y nada!
<Lamusj> listop!
<arp-> pone
<arp-> sudo updatedb
<Lamusj> ok
<arp-> listo
<arp-> ?
<Lamusj> listo
<arp-> sudo locate ICEauthority
<Lamusj> listo
<arp-> que salio
<arp-> ?
<Lamusj> /home/lamusj/.ICEauthority
<Lamusj> /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<arp-> bien
<arp-> sudo rm -f /home/lamusj/.ICEauthority
<arp-> y
<arp-> sudo rm -f /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<Lamusj> listop
<arp-> ok
<arp-> reincia la pc
<arp-> y volve aca
<Lamusj> ok
<Unknow> Alguno a usado MakeMusic Finale?
<Lamusj> arp- ya se arreglo xD
<arp-> ok
<Lamusj> arp- quedo como lentra la entrada, es normal?
<arp-> yo te diria que reinicies una vez mas
<arp-> por el tema de si volvio a crear el archivo
<arp-> solo para descartar
<arp-> ...
<Lamusj> ahh ok, voy a reiniciar de nuevo, muchas gracias!
<arp-> okas
<nocho> holas
<artur2> buenas
<[]^OsAmA^[]> las tengas y mejor las pases :P
<artur2> jaaj
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehehehe
<[]^OsAmA^[]> esta de weba
<artur2> ahi esta el q asesina a hombres
<artur2> killman
<artur2> jaja
<artur2> Killman:
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehehehe
<Killman> ¬¬
<[]^OsAmA^[]> no pues no lo conosco :P
<artur2> :D
<artur2> Killman: q distribucion usas?
<Killman> op /kick artur2
<Killman> Sysinfo for 'network': Linux 2.6.38-ARCH running KDE Development Platform 4.6.2 (4.6.2), CPU: Intel(R) Core 2 CPU         E7400  @ 2.80GHz at 2799 MHz (5602 bogomips), HD: 774/914GB, RAM: 1892/2008MB, 161 proc's, 13.29h up
<[]^OsAmA^[]> os[Linux 2.6.32-5-amd64 x86_64] distro[Debian 6.0.1] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuieIIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 7.7GB, 87.4% free] disk[Total: 579.6GB, 45.7% free] video[Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<artur2> tu nombre no significa eso?
<patea_killman> me la pela el locobot_1
<patea_killman> ojala se caiga esa madre
<patea_killman> ja
<artur2> jaja
<Guest9043> locobot_1 ?
<artur2> Killman: que tal es arch?
<patea_killman> Killman: pudrete utitoooooooooooooooo
<arp-> Killman?
<arp-> no lo tenes registrado?
<artur2> Killman: porq no usas ubuntu?
<patea_killman> Killman: porque no te haces hombre y dejas de usar bandejadas?¿??
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jajajaja
<arp-> a?
<arp-> ?¿?
<artur2> jajaj
<arp-> te robaron el nick?
<artur2> Killman: se te rompio el sistema?
<artur2> Killman: te quedaste callado?
<patea_killman> no a ese bro le robaron hasta la dignidad
<patea_killman> ¬¬
<artur2> a quien?
<patea_killman> flipo
<arp-> ?
<patea_killman> flipo su soft
<patea_killman> ja
<arp-> que paso?
<artur2> Killman: verdad q rezas para q no se te rompa el sistema
<artur2> hahajaja
<arp-> j0
<arp-> por que se la agarran con Killman?
<Killman> sí
<nocho> HOlas
<patea_killman> quien es ese nocho???
<artur2> hola nocho
<artur2> de donde eres?
<nocho> hey
<arp-> we
<nocho> de mex
<nocho> y tu??
<patea_killman> haaaaaaaaaaaaa ahora ese wey
<artur2> de guatemala
<artur2> nocho: que distribucion usas?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :S
<artur2> Killman: jaja killman y su distro
<artur2> jaj
<arp-> pf
<patea_killman> hummmmmmmmmm
<arp-> artur2 y tu que distro usas?
<artur2> arp-: hola
<artur2> freebsd
<patea_killman> nocho queeee
<patea_killman> ¿???
<patea_killman> nicho??
<arp-> pero freebsd no es una distro
<arp-> es un SO BSD...
<artur2> por eso
<artur2> es una bsd
<arp-> entonces?
<artur2> entonces que?
<arp-> estas en #ubuntu, que esperabas que usen, Solaris ?
<arp-> :P
<artur2> tal vez
<artur2> quien quit
<artur2> a
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jajajajajaja
<patea_killman> el killman
<patea_killman> usa creo que su arch
<patea_killman> ajhaha
<artur2> o es q tienes muy baja la autoestima y solo puedes con ubuntu?
<arp-> y que tiene de malo que use arch?
<patea_killman> solo podes con windows
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :P
<artur2> ajajja
<arp-> osea...
<arp-> patea_killman tu que distro usas?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> usa windows con el thema de ubuntu :P
<[]^OsAmA^[]> para que se familiarice
<artur2> jajaja
<patea_killman> uso msdos con win3.11
<artur2> para q no le de tan duro el cambio
<artur2> jaja
<arp-> que bien
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jajajajajaajjaa
<arp-> 16Bit y con el soporte TCP/IP que barbaro patea_killman
<patea_killman> siii
<arp-> xD
<patea_killman> grosso
<arp-> sos mas groso que Killman que usa arch entonces
<arp-> y mas libre , porque hasta MS te regala la licencia de MSDOS
<patea_killman> la mia soporta redes
<arp-> claro cierto
<arp-> es para trabajo en grupo, encambio Killman tiene que sentarse de a uno en la PC
<arp-> no puede usarla en un grupo
<patea_killman> se podria decir que uso un abaco cuasi calculadora
<arp-> y si, los abacos consumen menos que cualquier CPU actual
<patea_killman> el Killman me la pela
<patea_killman> el que use lo que quiera
<arp-> te dura mucho mas la bateria para mover las bolitas
<artur2> hahaha
<patea_killman> pero no le quita lo marica
<patea_killman> me mueve las bolas
<[]^OsAmA^[]> alguien de cancun ?
<arp-> cancun?
<arp-> wow...
<[]^OsAmA^[]> io vivo en cancun :P
<arp-> lindo lugar
<artur2> alguien de culiacan
<artur2> jaaj
<artur2> ese nombre mm
<artur2> jaja
<arp-> claro, me imagine.. como fuimos tan tontos
<[]^OsAmA^[]> luego de unos dias no diras lo mismo
<arp-> todo el mundo buscando a Bin Laden
<patea_killman> zaz en toda la boca
<arp-> y el pasandosela tan bien en Cancun
<[]^OsAmA^[]> con tantos secuestros  ejecutados y decapitados
<artur2> a de estar reparando el sistema killman
<artur2> jajja
<arp-> cancun es inseguro?
<artur2> halla no mas matan
<artur2> no mas
 * patea_killman en culiacan a que se dedican???? .....
<arp-> mira vos
<arp-> pero hay mucho turismo
<[]^OsAmA^[]> http://www.sipse.com/
<arp-> pense que era mas probable que te agarre un tsunami , que te maten
<[]^OsAmA^[]> quieres saber mas de cancun
<[]^OsAmA^[]> http://geomedios.com/americanews/qrnews.html
<[]^OsAmA^[]> no es como lo pintan en la tele
<arp-> aunque los tsunamis estan mas frecuentes ahora
<arp-> ajaja
<[]^OsAmA^[]> si  es bonito pero la realidad es otra
<[]^OsAmA^[]> solo promocionan lo que les conviene
<arp-> me imagino
<artur2> aja si
<arp-> en que parte vives?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> yo vivo  serca del centro y a 10 minutos de la playa
<[]^OsAmA^[]> de la zona hotelera
<[]^OsAmA^[]> la zona turistica
<arp-> se
<arp-> debe haber mucha joda ahi
<patea_killman> loco, en mex todos andan a caballo, que mira que me dices mexico y veo al del sombrero sentado
<patea_killman> es lo que se viene a la mente
 * patea_killman lo siento U_U
<arp-> jeje
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehe
<patea_killman> cancun es de mexico cierto??
<artur2> si
<[]^OsAmA^[]> cancun queda en mexico
<arp-> claro
<patea_killman> D:
<arp-> jajajaj
<[]^OsAmA^[]> en el caribe mexicano
<arp-> dios mio..
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :P
<arp-> toda zona dle caribe
<artur2> y aqui todos estan dormidos?
<hoch> buenas
<artur2> hola hoch
<arp-> debe haber muchas discotecas por ahi
<arp-> movimiento nocturno
<arp-> xD
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :P
<[]^OsAmA^[]> si hay varias
<patea_killman> eso tamnbien aca cuando es de noche
<artur2> si
<patea_killman> juaz
<patea_killman> ajajaj
<[]^OsAmA^[]> pero te sale mas de 100 dolares entrar ahi
<patea_killman> movvimientos nocturnosssssssssssssssss
<patea_killman> aja
<arp-> cla
<artur2> a donde
<[]^OsAmA^[]> o 50 dolares la mas piojos
<patea_killman> lunas de miel
<arp-> me imagino
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :P
<arp-> esas discos que se ven por este canal de TV famoso de USA
<arp-> como se llamaba...
<patea_killman> pijos??
<arp-> el "E" ?
<patea_killman> o piojos??
<[]^OsAmA^[]> andale
<artur2> entretaiment television
<artur2> jaja
<arp-> claro
<arp-> muestran discos de todo latinoamerica
<arp-> alta joda por ahi
<[]^OsAmA^[]> si pero solo lo que les combiene
<arp-> jajaj
<arp-> si obvio
<artur2> jaja si
<arp-> ellos te muestran que todo es fiesta y todo esta bien
<arp-> ahaha
<[]^OsAmA^[]> no muestran como tratar  a los borrachos
<arp-> como la CNN de USA
<patea_killman> y que seria lo que no les conviene??
<arp-> :P
<artur2> no muestran la gente q se muere de hambre
<arp-> si
<arp-> obviamente
<patea_killman> en todos lados hay habmre
<artur2> como paso en todos lados solo muestras las cosas bonitas
<artur2> jaa
<[]^OsAmA^[]> los madrean y les kitan su dinero y pa colmo los meten al bote
<patea_killman> tambien en mi cocina
<patea_killman> :S
<arp-> por ejemplo, en este momento tengo hambre
 * patea_killman concluyo plenamente arp- 
<artur2> no tenes sed?
<arp-> no
<arp-> ya tome liquido
<arp-> :P
<patea_killman> unas birras
<arp-> no
<artur2> es q tenia una ganas de ir a orinar
<arp-> un cafe con leche
<artur2> jaja
<[]^OsAmA^[]> aque llaves me toco que aun turita  lo sacaron a madrazoz  y callo a unos tres posos de mis pies :P
<artur2> XD
<patea_killman> o.O
<arp-> pero tengo algunas cosas por ahi
<artur2> Killman: el mudo
<patea_killman> esta de putamadre tomar leche en ves de cerveza XD
<artur2> ajaj
<arp-> una botella de Martini
<[]^OsAmA^[]> martini ?
<patea_killman> ni hablar
<artur2> una piña colada
<artur2> jaja
<arp-> si
<[]^OsAmA^[]> que eres gay o que onda ?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> uta entre a un canal de gays :P
<arp-> no por
<arp-> ?
<artur2> jaja
<arp-> grappa
<[]^OsAmA^[]> no maes pides eso en las discos de mexico te van acreer gay
<arp-> te va mas?
<patea_killman> osama entre a un canal de talibanes??
<[]^OsAmA^[]> esos toman las mujeres
<artur2> jaj
<artur2> _D
<arp-> pf
<arp-> martini es de gay's?
<arp-> no sabia...
<artur2> entonces un tequila como pa bajar la piña colada
<[]^OsAmA^[]> un whisky
<[]^OsAmA^[]> un tekila
<[]^OsAmA^[]> un rom
<arp-> me gustaba tarantino cuando lo tomaba
<patea_killman> mejor un cafe con leche
<[]^OsAmA^[]> un coñak
<patea_killman> U_U
<arp-> jeje
<[]^OsAmA^[]> o un bocka
<arp-> una ensaladita de lechuga sin sal (?)
<arp-> :P
<patea_killman> cafesito java
<arp-> cclaro
<arp-> ajajaj
<arp-> Cafe Sun
<arp-> ahahha
<artur2> un jabali
<artur2> jaaj
<patea_killman> no no
<[]^OsAmA^[]> una chela
<[]^OsAmA^[]> douh!!!
<patea_killman> ahora es con azucar oracle
<patea_killman> Sun que es eso ¿??? :O
<patea_killman> ja
<artur2> eso mejor un guarapo
<arp-> um
<arp-> Vodka con Speed (?)
<arp-> eso toman los pibes y se hacen los guapos..
<artur2> o una botellita de sabayon
<artur2> jaja
<arp-> manga de maricas
<artur2> jaja
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehe
<[]^OsAmA^[]> cuando quieran venir a cancun  me hablan
<arp-> esa
<arp-> vamos todos de joda
<artur2> pero si invitas mandas los pasajes aunque sea
<arp-> a cancun
<artur2> jaja
<[]^OsAmA^[]> para llevarlos a todos lados  y para que se ahorren un buen de varo :P
<arp-> xD
<patea_killman> todos de joda con los guachos
<artur2> eso si de a dos chicas pa cada uno
<arp-> voy a mirar culos a la playa desde afuera
<arp-> para ahorrar claro...
<arp-> :P
<artur2> halla no hay playa nudista
<artur2> para ver esas chicas
<arp-> hoy dia...
<arp-> no se nota la diferencia entre una bestida y una desnuda
<arp-> ahahah
<patea_killman> te hacen petes en plena playita
<artur2> jaja si
<arp-> ahaha
<artur2> arp cuanto llevas en esta comunidad?
<arp-> ubuntu o linux?
 * patea_killman comunidad del anillo ubuntista
 * patea_killman eso es el logo no?
<artur2> linux es el kernel
<arp-> justamente
<arp-> a ubuntu no pertenesco
<artur2> entonces porq dices linux o ubunru
<arp-> mas alla que lo he usado
<artur2> entonces q distro usas?
<arp-> me refiero con linux en general, a usar alguna distro
<artur2> di gnu/linux
<artur2> jaaj
<patea_killman> entonces entras al canal ubuntu y esperas ver a personas usando Ubuntu..... pfffffff
<artur2> jaajaja
<arp-> no
<arp-> entro simplemente, por que veo vida
<arp-> aveces doy una mano a alguno..
<artur2> toca q le des una mano a killman
<patea_killman> mi casa es arch
<arp-> hace desde el año 99/2000 que uso linux
<patea_killman> perdon no soy el Killman
<arp-> pase por varias distros
<[]^OsAmA^[]> osea que nomas  lo usastes un año no mas
<artur2> hablo del otro tarado
<artur2> jaja
<[]^OsAmA^[]> del 99 al 2000
<patea_killman> mi casa es ms-dos/W3.11 soporte TCP
<artur2> :p
<arp-> no
<arp-> :P
<arp-> 99/2000 a la actualidad
<patea_killman> jajaja
<artur2> jaaj
<arp-> :P
<[]^OsAmA^[]> osea del 99/2011
<[]^OsAmA^[]> asi
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :P
<arp-> se podria decir
<arp-> :P
<patea_killman> 2000 no es actualidad, che andas en una maquina del tiempo??
<artur2> jaja
<arp-> si
<artur2> tal vez esta emulando win 2000
<arp-> killman me facilita software privativo para viajar en el tiempo
<artur2> jaja
<patea_killman> ten cuidado
<arp-> pero aun no soporta regresar donde estaba
<arp-> vengo del año 2035
<artur2> jaaaja
<arp-> aqui windows lidera todo
<artur2> se la fumo verde
<patea_killman> vengo del año 2035<---------------------o.O wtf
<arp-> bell gate es un robot que quiere destriur al hijo de Linuz Rotvails
<arp-> Torvails
<patea_killman> tio bill puertas
<arp-> :P
<patea_killman> trollvails
<arp-> se llama John Connor Torvails
<arp-> :PPP
<artur2> en el 2035 kde sera una mierda q solo lo puede correr una supermaquina
<artur2> jaaja
 * patea_killGIRL variando
<arp-> xD
<arp-> pateas a la mujer?
<arp-> no... capas estaba buena
<patea_killGIRL> ja
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :S
<patea_killGIRL> esta rebuena
<patea_killGIRL> la hermana de Killman
<artur2> jaja
<artur2> enserio
<[]^OsAmA^[]> tengo wba
<patea_killGIRL> pero no sopoortaria tener a Killman de cuñado
<artur2> conoces a la hermana de Killman
<patea_killGIRL> la he visto en foto
<patea_killGIRL> pero le hago operacion camaron
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jajajajajjaa
<artur2> camaron?
<arp-> j0
<patea_killGIRL> a quitarle la cabeza me quedo con el cuerpo simplemente
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hay su operacion camaron
<artur2> jajaaj
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jajajjajajaja
<artur2> a la hermana de killman le gusta dormir como la empanada
<patea_killGIRL> porque cara de espanto y culo de encanto
<artur2> con la carne por dentro
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jajajajajajaja
<patea_killGIRL> haah
<artur2> :D
<Killman> no tengo hermana D:
<artur2> ah pero como lee
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehehe
<artur2> entonces a la tia
<artur2> jaja
<arp-> icaro Bienvenido, eres el usuario 1000000, te has ganado una Bicicleta!!!!!!, ingresa el codigo de participante en http://ubuntu.com/tebicicleamos. (COD: 42348534)
<patea_killGIRL> si quieres te fabrico a tu hermana no hay prblem
<artur2> jajaja
<Killman> me da igual
<artur2> Killman:  donde dejo la muñeca inflable
<artur2> saludes del gringo
<arp-> Killman, por que te joden estos muchachos?
<Killman> ni idea
<arp-> :S
<arp-> algo le has hecho
<patea_killGIRL> ha sido un mal hijo
<patea_killGIRL> no se diga mas
<patea_killGIRL> esta envuelto en pleitos internacionales
<artur2> jaja
<patea_killGIRL> me clonaron
<patea_killGIRL> aj
<Papa_Killman> Killman: hijo, me has defraudado
<artur2> jajaja
<artur2> Killman: hahhaha
<patea_killGIRL> ya no sabe de que pistola nacio ahora
<patea_killGIRL> muchos padres
<artur2> es del lechero?
<Mama_Killman> Hijo, hijito querido
<Mama_Killman> soy mama
<patea_killGIRL> senora killman
<patea_killGIRL> me reconoce??
<Mama_Killman> quiero decirte que vas por el mal camino
<Killman> que show
<Mama_Killman> patea_killGIRL: a vos te agarro en casa papito
<artur2> jajaaj
<patea_killGIRL> como la ultima vez
<Mama_Killman> el proximo nos sale gnu
<patea_killGIRL> estuvo de ptm
<patea_killGIRL> :D
<Killman> Tukeke: ¿también eres parte del show?
<artur2> quien es tukeke
<artur2> jaja
<patea_killGIRL> que show es realidaaaa hijo mio
<patea_killGIRL> no seas tan bastardito
<artur2> Killman:
<patea_killGIRL> heee dejen a mi hija
<patea_killGIRL> perdon hijo killman
<patea_killGIRL> ññññññññ
<artur2> al papá killman como q le metieron un holazo con ese hijo
<artur2> ajjaj
<artur2> golazo
<patea_killGIRL> diganme realmente si es mi hij@
<artur2> jaja
<patea_killGIRL> porque tantos ha tenido ?¿?
<artur2> ella ni sabe quien es el papá
<patea_killGIRL> ella <--------------------------sois la caña
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :S
<artur2> a ella le encanta la 8=================d
<artur2> 8=====================D
<patea_killGIRL> poronga??
<patea_killGIRL> el banano
<artur2> jaja
<artur2> Killman: 8==========================D
<patea_killGIRL> come
<artur2> 8========D o: = killman
 * patea_killGIRL escuchando      molotov - puto (killman)
<artur2> ajjaja
<artur2> :D
<artur2> arp se fue a dormir?
<artur2> arp se fue a dormir?
<patea_killGIRL> o se fue a casa de Killman ¿??
<patea_killGIRL> jaaa
<patea_killGIRL> se fue con mi nena
<artur2> jaja
<Tukeke> artur2, tu peor pesadilla
<Tukeke> muanahahaha
<artur2> jjaja
<artur2> Killman:
<patea_killGIRL> marihuana
<patea_killGIRL> es legal
<artur2> quien quiere marihuana
<artur2> jaja
<artur2> vayan a la casa de killman
<Tukeke> artur2, drogadicto
<artur2> no son drogas
<artur2> es medicina natural
<patea_killGIRL> son caramelos para mi
<patea_killGIRL> mejor mientras menos marihuanos, mas para mi
<patea_killGIRL> somos muchos y hay poca
<artur2> el killman me anda mentando la madre en pv2
<patea_killGIRL> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<patea_killGIRL> quiere llorar??
<artur2> a de ser
<patea_killGIRL> awdawd
<Killman> artur2: deja de mentir que eso no es hombres
<artur2> si quieres tomo un ppantallazo
<artur2> aceptalo
<artur2> Killman: di las cosas de frente
<patea_killGIRL> Killman: hijo mio acepta los errores
<Killman> entonce hagan lo que quieran
<patea_killGIRL> no es de maricas no aceptar
<patea_killGIRL> razonalo
<patea_killGIRL> jajaaja
<artur2> jajaa
<artur2> voy a escuchar la cancion killman
<artur2> perdon puto
<artur2> ajja
<patea_killGIRL> XD
<artur2> ya killman deje de escribirme en pv2
<artur2> diga las cosas por aqui Killman
 * viola_killman hechando una pajita pensando en mi hijastra hermana killman
<Tukeke> Killman, eres un gay
<Tukeke> xD
<hoch> todos los dias le dan asi?
<hoch> :P
<artur2> jaajja
<viola_killman> le dan por culo
<viola_killman> es un deporte
<artur2> es el deporte q mas le gusta
<hoch> es cualquiera esto :S
<Tukeke> viola_killman, si es un deporte
<artur2> jaa
<viola_killman> XD
<artur2> :D
<Tukeke> el Killman se deja con todos
<viola_killman> de hecho hay campeones nacionales
<viola_killman> pss esque es la mascotita
<viola_killman> tiene que djarse
<artur2> la Killman es la q no le gusta cobrar
<viola_killman> vrdd Killman ???
<artur2> quiere q todos la manoceen
<artur2> Killman: porq me sigue hablando por pv2 hable por aca sea varon
<Tukeke> si
<MaRk-I> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<artur2> q mas se puede esperar si a el le gusta ese deporte
<Killman> http://k.min.us/imX9uc.jpg
<viola_killman> me la pela ese bot
<artur2> hay cuando se cambie de sexo se quiere parecer a esa chica?
<Tukeke> viola_killman, viste la foto de Killman
<Tukeke> xD
<Tukeke> http://k.min.us/imX9uc.jpg
<Tukeke> xD
<Killman> es mi dani
<artur2> ya esta saliendo del closet Killman
<viola_killman> es su hermanita siendo penetrada por un buen evano
<artur2> jajaja
<viola_killman> pero esa minita es mia
<viola_killman> XD
<viola_killman> (y de muchos mas)
<viola_killman> jaja
<artur2> la camisa favorita de killman http://www.google.com.co/images?hl=es&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=683&q=gay&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=
<Killman> http://k.min.us/ikGIfs.jpg
<artur2> fotos de google.com Killman = farsa
<Killman> ok
<viola_killman> http://www.hostave2.net/uc/fhg/photo/cameltoe/nude0019gfw/02.jpg
<artur2> uy q rico
<artur2> jaja
<viola_killman> aca estan las fotos putos
<artur2> killman no vea eso q a ud no le gusta
<artur2> ahaha
<viola_killman> XD
<Killman> yo solo veo a esta http://k.min.us/ikGIfs.jpg
<viola_killman> lo siento por tener un hijo putito
<artur2> y esa quien es killman defensors de putos
<Killman> en otra foto está con abrazando a unos malditos gays
<viola_killman> http://www.tuentifotos.com/media/fotos/Emoticon_en_la_Barriga_.jpg
<Killman> ¿la quieren ver?
<artur2> no te trtes mal killman
<artur2> ajja
<artur2> uy gazzz es gorda
<artur2> jaja
<viola_killman> mejor una de mi tio billi http://kuvaton.com/kuvei/nerd5.jpg
<artur2> se parece a killman
<artur2> jaja
<artur2> Kbot
<viola_killman> pero claro un hijo se le reconoce
<viola_killman> http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk188/milanganesa/francella4flcopy2hzhk9.jpg
<viola_killman> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<viola_killman> !
<viola_killman> !trollear
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'trollear'.
<viola_killman> jajaa
<viola_killman> !pero sabes que killman es mata hombres no??
<kubot> viola_killman: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<viola_killman> siii lo sabia menuda mierda que eres kubot
<viola_killman> ahaha
<fosco_> viola_killman: basta
<viola_killman> te lastima???
<viola_killman> te mordieron un huevo por killman??
<viola_killman> D:
<artur2> basta la esposa del basto
<artur2> jaja
<viola_killman> XD
<artur2> vean esta imagen
<artur2> http://img819.imageshack.us/f/killman.png/
<fosco_> artur2: este canal es para consultas tecnicas, si quieres charla general usa #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<artur2> ok
<killman_puto> wdqwd
<killman_puto> que entonces que e quedde??
<dzup> a para nick
<adadawd> y que???
<adadawd> me hecho una cagadita
<adadawd> y regresamos
<adadawd> total las ip no se gastan
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jajajaja
<adadawd> una cantadita con la hermana del killman
<artur2> jaaj killman se fue mas aburrido
<adadawd> kb
<dzup> hola
<hoch> dzup: hola man
<dzup> hola
<artur2> hola
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<dzup> que se cocina?
<dzup> pensaron que me hbia muerto pero los defraude, ya regrese!
<hoch> jaja
<dzup> me avente una recompilada custom de mi kernel y me quede primero sin raton, luego sin wireless, despues todo llego bien, solo falta modificar mi grub2 para que detecte mi fbsd particion y la de windows, :) afortunadamente este 3 dias exprimento rsulto bien :) ya miro hasta flash y cositas, aparte que no perdi nadita de mi nfo :)
<erAbuelo> grub2 deberia pillar el solito el windows
<dzup> pero no lo pillo, porque no lo he modificado aun
<erAbuelo> ?
<dzup> la de fbsd es igual y pues esa si no la pilla, esa si es manualita
<erAbuelo> esa si, lo metes en 40_custom y listo
<erAbuelo> yo por lo menos lo hago asi
<erAbuelo> sino en cada actualizacion del kernel tienes que volver a meterlo a mano
<dzup> sip, lo mas duro que me salio fue cuando el wifi y la eth se fue heh, si le movi de cosas aqui, pero desde consola levante todo
<dzup> ahora ya la tengo controlada
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<jorge> buenas
<jorge> necesito ayuda para configurar mi resolucion grafica..
<fosco_> jorge, abre un terminal y escribe xrandr
<fosco_> mira que resoluciones aparecen
<jorge> si
<jorge> me salen las dos posibles
<jorge> pero son muy bajas
<fosco_> pues esas son las q tienes
<jorge> ya
<jorge> pero
<jorge> una cosa
<jorge> tengo una nvidia
<jorge> y me sale este mensaje
<jorge> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<fosco_> y lo has hecho?
<jorge> nose como hacerlo
<jorge> a vale
<jorge> si
<jorge> si
<jorge> un segundo
<fosco_> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jorge> voy voy
<jorge> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<jorge> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<fosco_> reinicia y veamos si ha funcionado
<jorge> okei gracias
<MaRk-I> fosco_: si el sistema esta en espanol no da esos anuncios en espanol?
<fosco_> pues la verdad es q no lo se, no me fijo mucho en esas cosas
<MaRk-I> ah ok solo pregunto, el mio esta en ingles
<jorge> fosco_: gracias todo solucionado!
<fosco_> ok
<jorge> otra preguntilla si quiero cambiar mi nombre de usuario, como puedo hacerlo? y tb para crear otro usuario?
<fosco_> crear otro usuario es fácil
<fosco_> sistema - administracion - usuarios y grupos
<fosco_> cambiar el nombre a tu usuario ya no es tan sencillo
<fosco_> aunque también se puede hacer si es imprescindible
<jorge> mm te lo agradeceria
<jorge> lo necesito
<jorge> ostras lo he conseguido en el mismo sitio
<jorge> de añadir
<fosco_> jorge, http://pintucoperu.wordpress.com/2009/03/21/cambiar-el-nombre-de-cuenta-de-usuario-en-ubuntu-una-forma-sencilla/
<jorge> ok lo miro tb!
<jorge> gracias !
<temesi> Hola,
<temesi> en cron como lo puedo hacer para ejecutar una tarea cada 3 dias
<temesi> es posible ?
<Lostizytu> xd
<Tarrasquero> Buenas tardes :)
<Beltenebros> hola!
<Beltenebros> me ha dejado de funcionar el teclado numerico, Solo funciona como puntero
<Beltenebros> alguen sabe pq??
<Beltenebros> eoeoeoeo
<Beltenebros> alguien al aparato????
<Focusyn> alguien usa songbird?
<Focusyn> bueno yo dejo la pregunta
<Focusyn> como puedo incluir una carpeta de musica en la biblioteca desde un usb, pero sin que la musica se me copie en el ordenador
<Focusyn> es decir que se reproduzca desde el disco externo y que cuando desconecte el disco no suenen
<mimecar> añade la carpeta
<mimecar> haz una lista de reproducción
<Focusyn> pero es que se me copia tambien en mi ordenador
<mimecar> no te he dicho que sincronices
<Focusyn> sino sincronizo nada
<mimecar> si lo añades a la lista de reproducción no se copia
<Focusyn> probare
<SadlyMistaken> hola, quería saber como ver en el nautilus, columnas adicionales como "dimension de imagen"
<erUSUL> SadlyMistaken: Ver>Columnas visibles
<erUSUL> SadlyMistaken: quien lo hubiera dicho ...
<SadlyMistaken> si, pero no está esa opción
<SadlyMistaken> por eso preguntaba, porque entre las que me deja elegír no está la de Dimensiones de Imagen
<SadlyMistaken> erUSUL, ???
<erUSUL> SadlyMistaken: entonces será que nautilus no soporta esa funcionalidad ...
<SadlyMistaken> uhm... no me convence, con lo adelantado que está el tema... pero bueno... gracias erUsul
<liquidquartz> Hola, mi ubuntu esta lentisimo a pesar de usar XFCE en 1GB de RAM y dualcore 64 bits, ¿me ayudan a tener un rendimiento normal?, he visto PC's con hardware similar y menor, correr mas rapido
<erUSUL> liquidquartz: será cosa del hardware/driver gráfico
<mimecar> liquidquartz: ya creastes el usuario nuevo?
<fosco_> buenas
<liquidquartz> mimecar, estoy desde ese nuevo usuario
<mimecar> ¿con el live cd te funciona igual de lento?
<liquidquartz> erUSUL, no sé como "matar las x"
<liquidquartz> tengo un live CD de 5.04, probare de inmediato
<erUSUL> liquidquartz: espero que eso sea 10.04 ....
<mimecar> liquidquartz: NO
<liquidquartz> Mi instalacion es 10.04
<mimecar> el live cd de que versión es
<liquidquartz> 5.04
<mimecar> no te sirve para nada
<liquidquartz> entiendo
<liquidquartz> bien, comprare un disco y dejare bajando un live cd de 10.04
<mimecar> tendrías que probar con la 10.10 o la 11.04 a final de mes
<MaRk-I> liquidquartz: y te corria lento recien instalaste o hiciste cambios?
<liquidquartz> Me corre lento hace unas pocas semanas
<andersonloyo> hola! buenas dias!
<MaRk-I> liquidquartz: recuerda que cambios hiciste, a veces el tratar de deshabilitar cosas por agilizar la pc sale peor
<liquidquartz> Vale MaRk-I
<liquidquartz> ¿Recomiendan "formatear" y llevar un log con los cambios importantes?
<andersonloyo> tengo instalado la aplicacion classroom quisiera saber de que forma funciona
<dabor> liquidquartz, no creo que sea necesario formatear
<mimecar> liquidquartz: que entiendes por "funciona lento"?
<mimecar> andersonloyo: que información has buscado?
<dabor> liquidquartz, investiga un poco a ver que puede estar influyendo en el sistema
<liquidquartz> mimecar, he visto PC's de 32 bits (el mio es dual core de 64), con el mismo RAM, abrir muchas mas aplicaciones, incluso sin "congelarse"
<erUSUL> liquidquartz: has comprobado lo de la tarjeta de video....
<liquidquartz> yo abro una pestaña con flash,s ea chrome o firefox, un mediaplayer, un cliente de IM, y ni siquiera puedo entrar en modo texto con cntrl+alt+fx
<mimecar> liquidquartz: ya, pero eso no aporta nada de información
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios de ppa?
<liquidquartz> erUSUL, no se matar las x
<liquidquartz> mimecar, si
<mimecar> cuales
<liquidquartz> muchisimos
<mimecar> ahí tienes una causa perfecta de que te funcione mal
<liquidquartz> los desactivare para probar, (gracias por la paciencia chicos)
<mimecar> ahora ya tienes instalados los programas
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<erUSUL> liquidquartz: no hace falta. « glxinfo | grep -iE '(direct|render)' »
<mimecar> liquidquartz: ¿para que usas tantos repositorios externos?
<liquidquartz> por aplicaciones que he visto recomendadas en el blog de un LUG amigo
<mimecar> ....
<liquidquartz> www.glatelier.org , si mal no recuerdo
<mimecar> haz lo que dice erUSUL
<mimecar> pero tener repositorios externos puede causar tu problema
<liquidquartz> gracias mimecar
<liquidquartz> veamos lo de erUSUL
<MaRk-I> andersonloyo: no se si te refieres al iTALC http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2011/02/italc-como-usar-el-software-libre-en-el.html   y este http://www.escuelaslibres.org.ar/herramientas/49-como-administracion-de-clases-usando-italc.html
<liquidquartz> go@kewda:~/Escritorio$ glxinfo | grep -iE '(direct|render)'
<liquidquartz> bash: error sintáctico cerca del elemento inesperado `('
<MaRk-I> liquidquartz: ayuda si pones el nick de la persona que te estas refiriendo
<hashashin> nas
<liquidquartz> perdon, MaRk-I , lo hare
<andersonloyo> bueno no era italc es classroom control aunque creo que hace la misma funcion
<andersonloyo> gracias!!
<andersonloyo> como podria activar la opcion de movimiento de los juegos a travez del movimiento de la laptop?
<andersonloyo> alguien podria ayudarme en eso? lo vi en una conferencia y me parecio interesante el asunto
<andersonloyo> lasmita que solamente dieron fue la demostracion pero no como hacerlo
<mimecar> andersonloyo: tu ordenador tiene esa función?
<MaRk-I> andersonloyo: dudo que tu laptop tenga modulo gps con acelerometro
<MaRk-I> o el Hard Disk Active Protection System (HDAPS) hardware
<hashashin> siempre le puede pegar con cinta americana el mando la wii jeje
<mimecar> hashashin: sabes que un movimiento brusco puede dañar los discos duros?
<andersonloyo> esa opcion viene integrada en todos los disco duro de las laptop (asi lo dieron a demostrar en al flisol) normalmente es usado para proteger las laptop de una caida para que se apague inmediatamente,solamente hay que activar las funciones pero no se cuales son
<mimecar> andersonloyo: eso no está en todos los discos duros
<MaRk-I> en todos?
<mimecar> los discos de portatils son discos normales de 2.5 pulgradas
<andersonloyo> ahh ok!! gracias! y como podria comprobar que mi disco duro soporta esa funcion?
<mimecar> buscando el manual de tu disco duro
<mimecar> pero sería muy mala idea mover el portatil para jugar
<mimecar> si te da lo mismo , adelante
<andersonloyo> ahh ok!! gracias! por el consejo!! es mejor prevenir que lamentar
<andersonloyo> :D
<liquidquartz> erUSUL, go@kewda:~/Escritorio$ glxinfo | grep -iE '(direct|render)' bash: error sintáctico cerca del elemento inesperado `('
<erUSUL> liquidquartz: algo escribiste mal.
<erUSUL> no olvides las comillas simples
<liquidquartz> probare
<liquidquartz> go@kewda:~/Escritorio$ glxinfo | grep -iE '(direct|render)'
<liquidquartz> direct rendering: Yes
<liquidquartz> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a/PCI/SSE2
<liquidquartz>     GL_EXT_direct_state_access, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,
<liquidquartz>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,
<erUSUL> liquidquartz: todo parece correcto a ese respecto...
<mimecar> excepto no usar pastebin erUSUL  :P
<erUSUL> aparte de easo ;P
<mimecar> osea easo
<mimecar> xD
<erUSUL> la bella easo
 * erUSUL le gustan las madalenas
<mimecar> magdalena++
<erUSUL> mimecar: si la rae puede decir cdron yo puedo decir madalena y quedarme tan ancho ;P
<erUSUL> RAE*
<liquidquartz> mimecar, ¿sugerencias?, he pensado en desinstalar las aplicaciones provenientes de repositorios PPA
<mimecar> no se que paquetes tienes instalados ahora en tu sistema
<erUSUL> liquidquartz: que tema de escritorio usas? usas efectos?
<Itxshell> Buenas a todos en la sala
<TrueNhero> q emulador de psone puedo usar??? ya no aparece en ubuntu software centre
<mimecar> por defecto no te saldrán programas de ese tipo
<Itxshell> TrueNhero,  mira en juegos simulación
<mimecar> TrueNhero: ¿ya has buscado en la red los emuladores que hay de esa consola)?
<liquidquartz> erUSUL, uso XFCE, desactivé compiz
<Itxshell> Perdon TrueNhero esta donde dice todo
<TrueNhero> grax Itshell
<liquidquartz> mimecar, desinstalaré todo lo que use repositorios PPA
<mimecar> si se ha mezclado con el sistema base lo tendrás complicado
<TrueNhero> Itxshell: que palabra clave pusiste?
<fosco_> TrueNhero: en playdeb.net tienes alguno, creo que se llama psxe
<Itxshell> emulador
<Itxshell> ya tienes PlayOnLinux TrueNhero
<Itxshell> ¿?*
<TrueNhero> Itxshell: si
<Itxshell> pSX Ubuntu 8-04 a 9.04 32bits mira TrueNhero
<Itxshell> pSX Ubuntu 8.04 a 9.04 64bits
<Itxshell> 0.o uhh
<novatoubuntu> alguien me pude decir donde encuentro el archivo para configuar el apache ? quizas sea esta la path: /etc/init.d/
<novatoubuntu>  ?
<mimecar> novatoubuntu: ¿ya sabes como se llama el archivo?
<novatoubuntu> y la verdad soy nuevo en esto
<novatoubuntu> anda bien el apache con local host pero quiero hacerlo andar con ip propia de internet
<mimecar> para usar apache no es necesario modificar ese archivo
<mimecar> el servidor lo tendrás en tu casa?
<novatoubuntu> si en mi casa un lamp casero
<mimecar> no tienes que hacer ninguna modificación a apache
<mimecar> solamente a tu router
<novatoubuntu> en windows se modificaba este archivo para cambiar de localhost al ip del prooveedor httpd.conf
<novatoubuntu> en ubuntu es distinto entonces?
<mimecar> el servidor siempre tendrá la dirección localhost
<mimecar> es el router el que redireccionará la petición a tu equipo
<mimecar> es identico en los dos sistemas
<novatoubuntu> yo pondo en el navegador localhost o 127.0.0.1 anda bien pero pongo el ip no funca
<mimecar> claro que no funciona
<novatoubuntu> estoy usando ubunto desde virtualbox
<mimecar> le has dicho al router que redireccione las peticiones del puerto 80 a tu equipo
<mimecar> ?
<novatoubuntu> aja no lo he hecho
<mimecar> ya sabes que tienes que hacer
<novatoubuntu> en windows no hacia falata ese tipo de configuracion esto es nuevo
<mimecar> y como sabe el router a que equipo le tiene que dar la conexión?
<novatoubuntu> entonces que hago entro al router y hago unos cambios?
<cousteau> mimecar, intuición supongo
<cousteau> novatoubuntu, mira donde pone "Advanced settings", algo así como "Applications and gaming" o "Port forwarding"
<novatoubuntu> y por lo menos la internet esta funcionando ahora que estoy chateando desde el ubunto xchat
<mimecar> novatoubuntu: tu servidor tiene IP propia?
<novatoubuntu> un una ip dinamica
<mimecar> en tu red local
<novatoubuntu> ha si que hago un puente?
<cousteau> puertos 80-80 -> 80, protocolo: ni idea, pon los dos
<mimecar> novatoubuntu: tu servidor tiene una ip propia si o no
<mimecar> si lo tienes en una máquina virtual debes configurarlo para que tenga una ip propia
<novatoubuntu> puedo decir que en el navegador de win pongo mi ip y el apache trabaja
<novatoubuntu> ahora me parece que quizas es como dice mimecar hay que configurar maquina virtual para que tenga su propia ip
<mimecar> novatoubuntu: si no configuras el router ninguna persona fuera de tu red encontrará el servidor
<novatoubuntu> ok
<novatoubuntu> ok me voy a poner estudia como configurar rotutern en vbox
<juan-arg> novatoubuntu: no tendria que tener nada de diferente
<mimecar> novatoubuntu: el router no está relacionado con virtualbox
<novatoubuntu> es virtual box hay que configurar?
<juan-arg> novatoubuntu: o sea.. en virtualbox vos tenes vbarias formas de asignar la interface de red.. modo bridge con la interface huesped entre otras
<juan-arg> tenes que darle .. o una interface o otra ip dentro de la interface o levantar por ejemplo eth0,1 y asignarla
<novatoubuntu> aja
<mimecar> aparte tienes la configuración del router
<novatoubuntu> que hago me voy a conexiones de red y le asigon ip?
<mimecar> novatoubuntu: en virtualbox solo te tienes que preocupar que tenga una ip propia
<novatoubuntu> yo suponia que en el momento de que puedo usar internet con ubuntu como guest ya tengo ip propia de lo contrario no estari usando internet ahora?
<juan-arg> novatoubuntu: no necesariamente
<juan-arg> se esta usando un bridge entre la interface virtual y la real
<novatoubuntu> entonces apago el ubuntu me voy a config de vbox y a le agrego una ip algo asi?
<carnau> novatoubuntu, te recomendaría que antes de hacer cualquier barbaridad(con perdón), te estudiaras algunos conceptos de redes para tener claro que tienes / quieres hacer.
<juan-arg> no necesitas una ip para eso
<novatoubuntu> voy a poner a leer el manual de vbox quizas ahì esta el el asunto
<juan-arg> solo una pequeñas ordenes de iptables que configura solito el virtualbox (o algun otro router que desconosco)
<juan-arg> novatoubuntu: levanta con ifconfig por ejemplo ifconfig eth0,1
<carnau> novatoubuntu, es más importante que aprendas sobre redes, que no sobre virtualbox
<juan-arg> y asignale esa interface a virtualbox
<juan-arg> dale una ip y listo
<juan-arg> el resto no difiere de como configures el router depues
<juan-arg> despues
<novatoubuntu> y si me imagino que es asi
<novatoubuntu> bueon voy apagar vbox y probar configuaricion de redes en vbo
<novatoubuntu> x
<juan-arg> novatoubuntu: para aprender lanza un sftp en la maquina huesped
<juan-arg> configura el router para que salga afuera.. fijate si te podes conectar y ahi vas a aprender todo lo que te sirve para hacerlo en la virtual
<carnau> novatoubuntu, este es un buen punto de partida: https://rs147tl2.rapidshare.com/#!download|147l34|66199939|es_CCNA2_v311.exe|44520|R~0
<juan-arg> en exe?
<carnau> novatoubuntu, perdón http://rapidshare.com/files/66199939/es_CCNA2_v311.exe.html
<juan-arg> que sos huacker.. y le estas pasando un virus mortal?
<juan-arg> jaja
<novatoubuntu> buen lo voy a bajar
<juan-arg> aunque ccna esta bien
<juan-arg> pero dale algo mas liviano antes
<carnau> juan-arg, si, son un poco guarros los de cisco. En realidad no es más que un ejecutable que extrae una web, para verla en local.
<carnau> se puede correr con wine y luego meter lo extraído en un servidor apache, yo lo tenía montado así.
<novatoubuntu> que es lo que hace ese soft juan-arg ?
<juan-arg> novatoubuntu: cual soft?
<novatoubuntu> este que  voy a bajar http://rapidshare.com/files/66199939/es_CCNA2_v311.exe.html
<carnau> novatoubuntu, es el material de estudio para sacarse el currículum CCNA2 de Cisco. Te irá bien para tener un conocimiento básico de redes.
<juan-arg> novatoubuntu: preguntale al que te lo esta pasando, pero me atrevo a decir que es el ccna de cisco que es el manual de administrador de redes de cisco basico
<novatoubuntu> ok
<novatoubuntu> por ejmplo carnau  para montar un servidor que lo use pocas personas es necesario tener un certificado de ese curso?
<carnau> novatoubuntu, no no es necesario, lo importante es el conocimiento.
<novatoubuntu> bien
<cousteau> para montar un servidor es necesario un ordenador, internet y poco más
<carnau> novatoubuntu, el problema está en que si montas un sistema con pocos conocimientos, luego te puedes llevar una sorpresa. Documentarse es básico antes que nada, e intenta consultar cualquier cosa que no entiendas.
<cousteau> (ah, y muchas ganas de aprender)
<novatoubuntu> me he dedicado mas a programacion que a redes pero bueno habra que aprender
<aguitel> erUSUL, para que sirve apport ?
<novatoubuntu> me dice que puede haber problemas de seguridad carnau  a intentar correr el curso a que se debe?
<novatoubuntu> hay un sitio que se consiga ese curso sin el rapidshare carnau ?
<carnau> novatoubuntu, no lo creo, está sólo disponible para los alumnos del curso.
<novatoubuntu> ok
<carnau> novatoubuntu, puedes extraerlo desde una máquina virtual que tengas en windows
<carnau> quizá te es más fácil que con ubuntu
<novatoubuntu> vos a verlo desde guest ubuntu ese curso
<juan-arg> novatoubuntu: o cambiale la extencion por .zip y extraerlo
<novatoubuntu> es que me sale un cartel que de riesgo al abrir un archivo swf
<mimecar> swf es algo que contiene flash
<novatoubuntu> ok
<mimecar> novatoubuntu: antes que un curso en flash busca documentaicón normal
<novatoubuntu> claro quizas esa documentacion normal este en un sitio oficial
<mimecar> el servidor usa lamp instalado desde los repositorios?
<novatoubuntu> exacto http://www.vensign.com/blog/como-instalar-servidor-lamp-ubuntu-paso-a-paso.html
<mimecar> has instalado cada uno de los programas desde los repositorios verdad?
<krathox> que ondas
<novatoubuntu> exacto como dice ahì
<krathox> saben donde encontrar un manual
<mimecar> ok
<novatoubuntu> hasta le instale un curl anda todo bien
<novatoubuntu> pero con localhost
<krathox> para la recuperacion del grub despues de instalar un s.o privativo
<aguitel> krathox, google hay muchos
<krathox> muchas gracias
<mimecar> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<krathox> correcto un grub 2
<ZNC> !grub3
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'grub3'.
<ZNC> :(, nao tem
<novatoubuntu> hay una pagina oficial de cisco quizas sea esta  www.unad.edu.co mimecar ?
<aguitel> tem sim
<krathox> bien, muchas gracias
<krathox> voy a probrar esta solucion
<cousteau> novatoubuntu, si el problema es que sólo puedes acceder a tu página desde el propio ordenador pero no desde la IP "de fuera" a lo mejor es culpa del router; algunos no permiten hacer "loopback"
<novatoubuntu> ok cousteau  voy a tener en cuenta ese asunto
<cousteau> (vaya... parece que no se había hablado de ningún problema... y yo aquí dando soluciones, si es que soy un pesimista)
<AzoteLogiko> buenass
<cousteau> ¿cómo de mala idea es "robar software" de versiones posteriores de ubuntu?
<AzoteLogiko> no entiendo la pregunta cousteau
<AzoteLogiko> podrias explicarla un poco mas, por favor?
<mimecar> cousteau: inestabilidad, dependencias incumplidas...
<mimecar> sin actualizaciones...
<cousteau> mimecar, por dependencias no pasa nada; lo he instalado con gdebi y me ha dicho que "se satisfacen todas las dependencias"
<mimecar> no tendrás actualizaciones
<cousteau> inestabilidad... bueno, me suena que es beta, pero es que la que había en maverick tenía un bug que lo inutilizaba casi completamente
<mimecar> ¿has reportado el bug en maverick?
<cousteau> y en cuanto a actualizaciones, no he visto a esto actualizarse desde que me lo instalé; y además en el remoto caso de que decidieran actualizar la versión de maverick a una superior a la de natty, se me actualizaría por repositorios
<mimecar> la versión de natty siempre será posterior
<cousteau> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rosegarden/+bug/568541 -> parece que ya está reportado (misma versión de rosegarden, pero en lucid)
<mimecar> entonces cuando asignen el bug lo arreglarán
<cousteau> que será cuándo? en 2038? este bug ya tiene casi un año, y para arreglarlo bastaba con actualizarlo
<cousteau> de hecho, un año exacto
<cousteau> menos un día
<mimecar> manda un correo a la persona encargada de ese paquete
<cousteau> bueno, yo creo que con enviar el bug ya basta... a mí no me afecta porque ya lo he actualizado
<cousteau> de todas formas, con reportar el bug debería bastar, no debería hacer falta mandar un correo a nadie ni nada más
<mimecar> que se corrija un bug no quiere decir que se tenga que poner el parche en versiones anteiores
<cousteau> si están soportadas, y el bug prácticamente inutilizaba el programa...
<cousteau> ah, bien, se larga y me deja hablando solo
<Jelou> Buenas tardes. Estaba intentando (de nuevo y quizá por última vez) instalar los drivers de ati propietarios, generando los *.deb desde el *.run de la web de ati pero no me ha funcionado y cuando lo he querido eliminar ahora no me inicia ubuntu. Sólo puedo iniciar en X "reducido" o no sé cómo lo pone, si intento acceder normal, se queda en el splash. Cómo podría arreglarlo?
<AzoteLogiko> Jelou, puedes volver a tener XWindows con un driver generico de vesa
<Jelou> supongo que es como estoy ahora
<AzoteLogiko> puedes ver los iconos?
<Jelou> qué iconos?
<AzoteLogiko> los del escritorio
<Jelou> sí, lo veo todo bien
<Jelou> en 2D, pero bien
<AzoteLogiko> ok. que modelo de ati tienes y que version de ubuntu usas?
<Jelou> de hecho con los drivers libres tampoco lo puedo poner con efectos, porque va extremadamente lento, por eso estaba intentando instalar los de ati
<Jelou> Radeon HD 4350 y 10.04
<AzoteLogiko> ok. un momento
<Jelou> no es que use compiz... pero es que no puedo ponerlo ni en "normal"
<mimecar> ¿que problema tienes Jelou ?
<Jelou> con una ati, que no hay manera de que funcionen bien los drivers
<Jelou> he leído 6541248 foros y guías y nada...
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Jelou> Radeon HD 4350 y 10.04
<AzoteLogiko> Jelou, estas seguro de que has bajado los drivers correspondientes a la arquitectura? 32 o 64 bits?
<Jelou> 64
<Jelou> sí
<mimecar> Jelou: ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Jelou> sí, mimecar
<mimecar> ¿instalas el driver con la opción de drivers privativos de ubuntu?
<Jelou> he probado de todas formas
<Jelou> pero siempre le pasa lo mismo, se cuelga al inicio, antes del login
<mimecar> que es lo que falla con esa opción?
<mimecar> ¿se te cuelga usando únicamente los drives que pone 'Drivers privativos'?
<Jelou> instalando directamente el *.run también, me pasa lo mismo
<mimecar> que es lo primero que has hecho para instalar los drivers
<Jelou> la primera forma que probé? el .run
<mimecar> mala elección
<mimecar> ¿has desinstalado los drivers de ati?
<Jelou> es que creo que antes de instalarlo, no me aparecía nada en los controladores privativos
<Jelou> sí, de ati creo que no hay rastro
<mimecar> si el sistema detecta una tarjeta ati pone el driver privativo de ati
<mimecar> ¿tu tarjeta es compatible con ubuntu?
<Jelou> pero algo ha debido cambiar o borrar...
<Jelou> sí
<Jelou> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<AzoteLogiko> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/10-4/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.38&lang=us&rev=10.4&ostype=Linux%20x86
<AzoteLogiko> ese lo has probado, verdad?
<Jelou> em... :\
<sh4g0> que tamaño de particiones recomendarian para mi: / y /home ?¡
<Jelou> pues creo que no ea ése... al menos no el que he probado para esta tarjeta (es que antes tenía otra ati más vieja)
<AzoteLogiko> echale un vistazo a ese, a ver si te va :)
<Jelou> bajé el 11.3
<Jelou> pero lo instalo tal cual?
<Jelou> me sale un error al ejecutarlo
<leandro_> ¿Ayuda?-> como instalo libmowgli0.9 ?
<AzoteLogiko> re
<AzoteLogiko> leandro_, vas a Sistema > Administracion > Gestor de paquetes Synaptic y ahi buscas libmowgli
<AzoteLogiko> a mi me sale la version 0.6 (estoy en ubuntu 10.04), pero quizas a ti te salga alguna mas actual
<leandro_> necesito la 0.9 para instalar el audacious 5
<leandro_> 2.5
<AzoteLogiko> y que version de ubuntu tienes?
<leandro_> maverick
<leandro_> o sea la 10
<carlosubuntu> hola peña, como se pueden renombrar los pendrive en ubuntu?
<leandro_> no me aparece el paquete desde sinaptic
<AzoteLogiko> https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/test/+buildjob/2490683
<AzoteLogiko> ahi te puedes bajar el .deb para instalar directamente
<AzoteLogiko> (he supuesto que usas 10.10 64bit)
<leandro_> como instalo eso, me abre un texto
<AzoteLogiko> hola carlosubuntu , es facil
<AzoteLogiko> leandro busca en google "como instalar .deb"
<leandro_> ok
<AzoteLogiko> es muy facil, ya lo veas ;)
<AzoteLogiko> veras
<carlosubuntu> dime AzoteLogiko ;)
<AzoteLogiko> carlosubuntu, entra en Sistema> Administracion > Utilidad de discos
<leandro_> perdon, le habia pifiado al link, gracias
<AzoteLogiko> nada, mucha suerte leandro_ :)
<AzoteLogiko> carlosubuntu, pues eso, metes el lapiz usb, vas a la utilidad de discos
<AzoteLogiko> tocas en "desmontar volumen"
<carlosubuntu> si
<AzoteLogiko> y despues en EDitar la etiqueta del sistema de archivos
<AzoteLogiko> y ahi ya puedes cambiar el nombre
<leandro_> una ultima pregunta, la pagina dice amd64, no poseo ese equipo funciona igual?
<AzoteLogiko> si quieres volver a utilizarlo, dale a "montar sistema de archivos"
<carlosubuntu> ok a ver
<AzoteLogiko> leandro_, esa es la arquitectura de tu cpu. si has instalado ubuntu 10.10 64bit (es lo normal), te ira
<leandro_> ok
<AzoteLogiko> si has instalado una version de 32 bits .. necesitas otra, pero no creo que sea el caso
<carlosubuntu> se renombra en utilidad de discos tambien?
<AzoteLogiko> sip
<carlosubuntu> en cambiar etiqueta?
<AzoteLogiko> yes
<carlosubuntu> oki
<AzoteLogiko> primero desmonta volumen, cambia etiqueta y vuelve a montar volumen
<AzoteLogiko> y a correr :)
<carlosubuntu> no me deja
<AzoteLogiko> cual es el problema exactamente?
<leandro_> mil gracias, ahi encontre la arquitectura apropiada
<carlosubuntu> pue q ocurrio un error y fallo la operacion
<carlosubuntu> no da mas detalles
<AzoteLogiko> carlosubuntu, has desmontado primero la unidad?
<AzoteLogiko> leandro_, dnd ;)
<carlosubuntu> claro
<AzoteLogiko> prueba a poner un nombre sencillo .. tipo abc
<carlosubuntu> es ujn sistema de archivos FAT16
<carlosubuntu> no deja ampoco
<carlosubuntu> tampoco
<AzoteLogiko> en que opcion has tocado despues de desmontar?
<carlosubuntu> en editar etiqueta
<AzoteLogiko> mmm que raro
<AzoteLogiko> y no tienes abierto ningun fichero de ese lapiz ?
<carlosubuntu> nu
<AzoteLogiko> q raro
<carlosubuntu> :(
<Holy_Gungner> Alguno sabe como cambiar los margenes en Kile, uso Ubuntu 11.04
<voyager1> holy_gungner es beta la 11.04
<Holy_Gungner> asi es, pero va muy bien
<mimecar> Holy_Gungner: tendrás que cargar el paquete que controla los margenes en latex
<Holy_Gungner> hasta ahora no he tenido problemas, solo una vez, que misteriosamente se apagó la pantalla de mi lap, pero no ha pasado más
<Holy_Gungner> y cual es ese mimecar?
<mimecar> geometry
<Holy_Gungner> ok
<Holy_Gungner> \usepackage{geometry}, cierto?
<mimecar> si, le tendrás que pasar los margenes como parámetros
<mimecar> en la documentación del paquete tienes ejemplos
<Holy_Gungner> ok, esta bien, ya veré
<Holy_Gungner> ya vuelvo
<Holy_Gungner> espero encontarros
<Holy_Gungner> espero encontaros
<Jelou> AzoteLogiko, no hay manera...
<AzoteLogiko> Jelou, cual es el error ?
<Jelou> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Jelou> default:v2:x86_64:lib32::none:2.6.32-31-generic:; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<mimecar> ¿que hace ese script?
<Jelou> el 11.3 sí me deja
<Jelou> mimecar, es el .run de ati
<pacheco> hola buenas tardes
<Jelou> voy a reiniciar... no espero nada bueno, pero ahora te cuento
<pacheco> podrian ayudarme
<mimecar> !ask pacheco
<kubot> pacheco: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<pacheco> tengo una microsd con clave mi hijo la puso pero ya no puedo quitarsela ni leerla por ningun medio que nose a el cel es unnokia
<mimecar> quitale la clave desde el teléfono
<AzoteLogiko> pidele a tu hijo que le quite la clave
<AzoteLogiko> 8)
<pacheco> no recuerda que le puso ese es elproblema
<AzoteLogiko> no querras ver sus fotos con sus amigos de fiesta :P
<pacheco> ara quitala me pide clave actual
<mimecar> ¿sabes la clave que ha puesto si o no?
<pacheco> no
<mimecar> da por perdidos los datos
<pacheco> si pero nopuedo formatearla
<raffles> hola a todos tengo un problema al memento de montar o conectar un dispositivo USB, ya que ubuntu no lo reconoce solo aparece a trabes del comando lsusb pero si reinicio la compu con la usb conectado es como la detecta pero si la enciendo sin que este conectado no lo monta
<pacheco> ni por el cel nopor pc
<mimecar> formatea desde el teléfono
<pacheco> me pide clave
<AzoteLogiko> de que dispositivo se trata raffles ?
<mimecar> pacheco: tendrás que buscar algún programa que permita formatear tarjetas protegidas
<raffles> no importa el dispositivo siempre que sea usb
<mimecar> la protección está a nivel de tarjeta, siempre te pedirá la clave
<raffles> memoria psp telefono
<AzoteLogiko> raffles, si hay drivers para dicho dispositivo, lo veras sin problema. si no , solo lo veras tal y como comentas
<pacheco> buscando tengo ya 2 dias
<raffles> si pero si lo veai antes pero despues empezo a fallar
<pacheco> desde kubuntu hay algun comando para formatearla
<mimecar> puedes usar gparted para formatearla
<mimecar> pero no se si te quitará la clave
<pacheco> el problema es que no la reconoce
<pacheco> no pararece la mem en el equipo
<mimecar> usa gparted
<AzoteLogiko> pacheco, a mi me sucedia eso mismo con un alfa1 wifi usb y ubuntu 9.1 en un portatil, cuando acutalize el kernel dejo de verse
<AzoteLogiko> la solucion -chapuza pero solucion- fue arrancar con la version anterior
<fosco_> raffles: enchufa el usb, abre un terminal, escrive sudo fdisk -l y pega todo lo q salga en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<pacheco> tampoco en el equipo con win puedo abrirla
<hoch> podria ver con "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<raffles> AzoteLogiko: mira es que si funciona y la verdad no creo que sea problema de drivers ya que si enciendo la compu con el dispositivo USB conectado este lo ve y maneja de forma correcta y normal, pero si la prendo sin que este conectado el dispositivo la maquina no lo ve
<hoch> a ver que error puede tirar
<raffles> fosco ahora lo hago
<raffles> ahi esta http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/597106/
<raffles> cabe mencionar que acabo de reiniciar la maquina y ahora si los detecta
<AzoteLogiko> comprendo el problema pero me temo que no puedo ayudar. sorry :(
<raffles> no te preocupes y gracias
<raffles> :-D
<raffles> AzoteLogiko: tal vez y tengas razon y pueda ser por alguna actualizacion probare usar un kernel anterior a ver que pasa
<raffles> yo descarto al posibilidad de hardware la verdad
<AzoteLogiko> por probar no pierdes nada
<raffles> pues si
<Jelou> Hola de nuevo, cómo podría solucionar problemas con el xorg? reinstalarlo o reinstalar los drivers libres de radeon eliminando cualquier cambio que se haya hecho
<raffles> bueno pues a probar
<raffles> gracias a todos
<raffles> esto me devuelve tail -f /var/log/messages al conectar el USB
<raffles> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/597112/
<raffles> la verdad no se que signifique
<raffles> lsusb me devuelve esto
<raffles> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/597113/
<mimecar> raffles: ese "disco" es una psp?
<raffles> si asi es pero pasa lomismo con cualquier dispositivo usb
<parachutes> q pasa raffles ?
<mimecar> ¿lo conectas a un puerto usb interno?
<raffles> interno?
<raffles> como
<mimecar> si el usb es del ordenador o lo conectas a un hub
<raffles> pues no se bien a que te refieres pero la psp la conecto a traves de un cable USB a un puerto de la tarjeta madre
<mimecar> entonces lo conectas directamente al ordenador
<mimecar> con el live cd te pasa ese error?
<raffles> no
<raffles> ni en windows
<mimecar> ¿cuando empezó el error?
<Itxshell> ese cable es un extensor del usb?
<raffles> parachutes: mi ubuntu no me detecta ningun dispositivo usb a menos de que la encienda con el dispositivo conectado
<raffles> mimecar: no lo se con exactitud pero antes no habia problema
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes instalada?
<parachutes> intenta >>> #mount /dev/sdb1
<raffles> Itxshell: extensor? te refieres a una extension? no es la forma es como sse conecta el psp al ordenador no hay otra forma es como conectar un celular
<Itxshell> ok raffles
<raffles> mimecar: la 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<raffles> hasta ahora si
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si pasa lo mismo
<mimecar> ¿usas repositorios de PPA?
<raffles> parachutes: es que ese es el problema no detecta el sistema de archivos no gparted ni diskutility y por eso no puedo montarlo
<raffles> te refieres a los repositorios oficiales o como
<raffles> ahora pruebo al hacer otro usuario espera
<mimecar> los repositorios PPA son repositorios que no pertenecen a ubuntu
<mimecar> prueba la creación de un usuario nuevo primero
<mimecar> volveré dentro de 1 hora
<raffles> bien
<raffles> pues ni con otro usuario funciona
<pacheco> no logro hacer que mi equipo lea la memoria micro sd bloqueada desde un nokia
<Focusyn> alguna pagina con salvapantallas?
<raffles> pacheco: lamento lo que voy a decir pero ya trataste desde windows
<pacheco> si
<pacheco> y pasa lo mismo
<pacheco> no la lee
<pacheco> solo puedo vermis archivos desde el nokia
<raffles> me imagino que tampoco puedes formatearla desde el celular
<pacheco> no
<raffles> es microsd
<raffles> la memoria
<pacheco> asi es
<raffles> y como la conectas al ordenador desde el telefono o desde un adaptador
<pacheco> adaptador
<AzoteLogiko> http://datosturbios.com/como-desbloquear-una-tarjeta-micro-sd/
<AzoteLogiko> no es para linux pero quitas te ayude
<raffles> podria funcionar jajajajaja
<raffles> pero prueba poniendo como contraseña desde el celular puros ceros
<raffles> tal vez pase algo
<raffles> pacheco: 1. Saca la memoria del teléfono
<raffles> 2. Metela en un adaptador micro sd y quitarle la protección de seguridad.
<raffles> 3. Metela en tu teléfono
<raffles> 4. Ve a opciones de seguridad
<raffles> 5. Restablece tu teléfono a sus configuraciones iniciales, ojo, es  posible que todo se borre por lo que necesitaras hacer un respaldo.
<raffles> 6. Saca la tarjeta de tu equipo
<raffles> 7. Metela en una compu con el adaptador y formatearla
<raffles> 8. Sacarla y metela en el nuevo equipo
<raffles> 9. Formatearla en el nuevo equipo.
<pacheco> ya hice eso
<niniatha> lol +q
<niniatha> xDD
<Jelou> el ppa x-swat no viene por defecto en ubuntu, no?
<Eepcero> hola
<Eepcero> alguien sabe si
<Eepcero> se puede instalar el gnome3?
<Eepcero> en lucid?
<Stoneangel> buenas noches
<Stoneangel> alguien me puede colaborar con un problemilla que tengo relacionado al adobe flash
<raffles> Eepcero: segun yo en ubuntu 10.04 no se puede solo es posible en 10.10 y el 11.04 te recomendaria que bajaras una iso de la 11.04 y la probaras desde live cd
<raffles> Stoneangel: di el problema y si alguien puede ayudarte lo hara
<Stoneangel> pues que cuando intento entrar a juegos flash en línea empieza a cargar pero luego de un momento se para y ya no baja el resto de la aplicación
<Stoneangel> tengo el ultimo flash de adobe en ubuntu 10.10
<Stoneangel> y firefox 4, pero en el 3 me pasaba igual
<raffles> has probado desde otro navegador chromium u opera, epiphany, midori
<Stoneangel> tengo opera, epiphany y chromium y en todos pasa igual, en esos ni siquiera empieza a cargar la aplicación
<Itxshell> verifica si el plugins de flash player es para la arquitectura de tu sistema
<Itxshell> 32 o 64 bits
<shai-> Hola, alguien me puede decir la diferencia entre Ubuntu y Fedora (quiero saber principalemnte la diferencia de comandos en la cosnola, en Fedora tambien es sudo apt-get instal ### ?)
<Itxshell> Stoneangel,
<Stoneangel> mi SO es de 32 bits al igual que el flash
<Itxshell> shai lo mejor es que vayas a la pagina oficial de cada una de las distribuciones que te interesan y leas un poco
<Itxshell> o bajes los manuales de cada uno
<Itxshell> lo segundo seria probarlas
<Itxshell> puedes montarlas virtualmente
<cousteau> Stoneangel, cómo te instalaste flash? tienes algún bloqueador de anuncios/flash/scripts?
<hoch> shai-: fedora usa yum para gestionar los paquetes
<raffles> shai-: no ubuntu usa apt-get y fedora usa yum
<Itxshell> Stoneangel,  entonces revisa cuidadosamente si lo instlaste correctamente
<raffles> graficamente es lo mismo
<shai-> raffles: Y OpenSuse ?
<raffles> opensuse usa zypper y como entorno de ventanas KDE aunque se puede instalar gnome ese es el usa ubuntu y fedoa
<raffles> fedora
<hoch> shai-: que es lo que quieres concretamente?
<Stoneangel> en firefox tengo instalado el noscript pero tengo permitidos todos los scripts para la web de los juegos, en los otros navegadores (donde curiosamente funciona peor) no tengo bloqueadores
<hoch> shai-: cada distro tiene sus "pro" y "contras" todo depende que uso pienses darle, aunque a grandes rasgos cualquiera en gral te puede servir para lo mismo, algunas con un poco mas/menos de configuracion
<Stoneangel> el paquete instalado es el adobe-flashplugin desde sinaptyc
<Focusyn> hay alguna manera de "limpiar" de posibles errores  ubuntu
<Focusyn> asi que los detecte solo
<shai-> hoch: La verdad me gusta Ubuntu, pero me ha dado muchos problemas con el GNOME 3, y Fedora viene con GNOME 3
<shai-> entonces quiero ver cual me conviene
<hoch> shai-: queres algo mas conservador y estable, tenes debian del cual derivo ubuntu
<hoch> shai-: si instalas estable, incluso testing no vas a tener mayores problemas
<erUSUL> !ot | shai-
<kubot> shai-: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<raffles> shai-: efectivamente todas las distros tienen sus pros y sus contras como ya te dijeron, me imagino que usas 10.10 o 11.04 no?
<raffles> cambiate a 10.04 y prueba
<shai-> hoch: En eso estaba pensando, pero no me atrae mucho Debian, quiero algo asi como Ubuntu (por el tema de los comandos de consola que me agrada mucho, pero no quiero problemas con GNOME3)
<shai-> Ando usando la 11.04
<hoch> 10.04 anda de lujo es un LTS asi que no vas a tener problema de soporte
<hoch> y no tenes que usar gnome3
<raffles> 11.04 esta en beta por eso los problemas shai
<shai-> hoch: Entonces si instalo la 10.10 no deveria tener problemas con GNOME 3 porque me dijieron que no corre GNOME 3 en la 10.10
<hoch> shai-: baja la 10.04
<hoch> shai-: con esa te aseguro no vas a tener problemas
<hoch> shai-: uy como es un LTS no hace falta que actualices a versiones nuevas tan seguido
<hoch> shai-: siempre podes agregar algun ppa (firefox) para tener una version un poco mas nueva de determinado soft
<raffles> eso es cierto
<shai-> hoch: Entonces pongo en mi PC la 10.10, no deberia tener problemas? y menos con el GNOME 3 ?
<hoch> bueno pone 10.10
<hoch> parece que no se entiende cuando hablo
<hoch> :S
<hoch> te digo que con 10.04 no vas a tener problemas, pero si qures poner 10.10 hazlo hombre!
<hoch> jaja
<Itxshell> mmm el 10.10 da algunos problemitas en ciertas pcs por cuestiones graficas
<hoch> shai-: siempre un LTS por regla logica esta mas pulida que la version comun
<hoch> me acuerdo cuando apenas salio 10.10
<hoch> tenia muchisimos bugs
<hoch> cosa que no fue asi con 10.04
<shai-> hoch: Te lo insistia porque ayer instale la 10.10 y me dio muchos problemas para el GNOME 3 y no me resulo
<hoch> es que yo no te dije que isntales 10.10
<hoch> sino 10.04
<Itxshell> shai-, una distribucion no es un escritorio
<shai-> Itxshell: si lo se...
<Itxshell> si te da problemas ese escritorio en particular instala otro
<Itxshell> prueba Xubuntu
<hoch> no hace falta eso
<Itxshell> Kubuntu
<Itxshell> o bajate el escritorio
<hoch> pero bueno ..
<shai-> na, me motiva mucho mas el gnome 3
<Itxshell> pero si tienes problemas no es solo es escritorio puede ser otro error
<Itxshell> cambia de distribución entonces como bien lo pensabas
<shai-> Itxshell: Estoy pensando en usar Fedora
<hoch> shai-: gnome3 no es un escritorio demasiado pulido actualmente, y como todo lo que es "testing" o "beta" requiere cierto conocimiento para lograr implementarlo correctamente
<Itxshell> haz tu respaldo y mejor que sea una instalación en limpio
<Itxshell> ve al canal de Fedora entonces
<shai-> Itxshell: ok gracias
<Itxshell> allí te ayudaran
<Mostroso> Hola
<hoch> Mostroso: hola
<Mostroso> Como pongo unity al inicio de sesion? Si escribo unity en la consola sale unity  pero si inicio secion con un nuevo usuario dice que no tengo el hardware requerido. Que hago?
<forces> Mostroso, que versión de ubuntu usas?
<forces> !unity | Mostroso
<kubot> Mostroso: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Mostroso> Ubuntu 11.04
<forces> !beta | Mostroso
<kubot> Mostroso: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Mostroso> Ya lo actualise
<forces> Mostroso, en ubuntu 11.04 unity es la sesión predeterminada, así que no deberías de configurar algo para tenerlo
<Mostroso> No me sale al inicio de secion solo me sale gnome.
<forces> que versión de natty instalaste?
<Mostroso> Yo estaba en 10.10 y escribi sudo update-manager -d y actualize
<hoch> mm creeria que ese no es el modo de actualizar
<Mostroso> sudo | update-manager -d | subi la version y despues | sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | actualice
<nanovany> hey camaradas
<nanovany> alguien sabe como descomprimir archivos MCRP??
<SAPO> BUENAS TARDES
<nanovany> lo que pasa que olvide la contraseña, UU, lo comprimi con mobyexplorer
<SAPO> MI PROBLEMA ES QUE MI LAPTOP HP DVD 1000
<SAPO> SE SUSPENDE CUANDO DESCONECTO LA CARGA Y ME QUEDO TRABAJANDO CON LA BATERIA
<fosco_> !caps | SAPO
<kubot> SAPO: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<Bohr> hola
<hoch> shai-: las mayusculas man
<Bohr> tengo una duda
<hoch> ups
<Mostroso> En esta version no se suponia que viera Unity y no viera gnome?
<fosco_> Mostroso: primero asegurate de que estás en ubuntu 11.04, ejecuta lsb_release -a
<Bohr> ¿se puede acceder a otro ordenador con ubuntu para el que conozco el usuario y la contraseña?
<hoch> Bohr: usando ssh podes perfectamente
<Bohr> ¿y qué tengo que hacer?
<fosco_> Bohr: no, a menos q el ordenador remoto haya instalado un servidor telnet o ssh
<shai-> hoch: No he escrito en mayuscula...
<Mostroso> salio No LSB modules are available.
<Mostroso> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Mostroso> Description:	Ubuntu Natty (development branch)
<Mostroso> Release:	11.04
<Mostroso> Codename:	natty
<hoch> Bohr: todo depende que quieras hacer en el otro ordenador
<hoch> shai-: fue un tab fail :P
<hoch> shai-: no era par avos
<Bohr> sólo quiero recoger un archivo
<fosco_> Mostroso: ok, pero no lo pegues aqui, si quieres mostrarnos mucho texto usa pastebin.com
<hoch> Bohr: si el pc remoto tiene instalado un server ssh, es simple
<hoch> Bohr: ahora si no lo tiene deberias instalarlo
<Bohr> ah, pues no se lo instalé
<fosco_> Mostroso: ok, unity necesita aceleracion grafica para funcionar, vamos a comprobar si la tienes
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<hoch> Bohr: de todos modos si queres algo mas rapido y simple, en caso no sepas usar protocolos de ssh, podes instalar teamviewer
<Bohr> mañana le instalaré el servidor ssh, aunque me será más fácil guardarme el archivo ;-)
<hoch> Bohr: eso te da acceso a una interfaz grafica del desktop remoto
<hoch> Bohr: con la posibilidad de intercambio bilateral entre ambos pc
<Mostroso> Me dijo que instalara mesa-utils lo instale y tengo.
<hoch> Bohr: lo bajas de la web, es un .deb lo isntalas con "sudo dpkg -i paquete.deb"
<fosco_> Mostroso: pega la salida del comando en pastebin.com para q pueda verla
<hoch> Bohr: en ambos pc logicamente tiene que estar instalado
<Bohr> sí, lo estoy viendo ahora
<nanovany> como saber si mi tarjeta grafica esta activada?, por que cuando emulo algo con wine, como ares, se pone lenta la palicacion, o los efectos en office se ven lentos :S
<Mostroso> direct rendering: Yes
<Mostroso> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8400 GS/PCI/SSE2
<Mostroso>     GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_complex_primitives, GL_NV_conditional_render,
<Mostroso>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info, GL_OES_depth24,
<Mostroso>     GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_mapbuffer,
<fosco_> nanovany: glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco_> Mostroso: te repito que no pegues aqui
<hoch> nanovany: si tenes mesa-utils isntalado "glxinfo | grep rendering" con eso ves si estas obteniendo aceleracion 3d
<fosco_> Mostroso: para acabar vamos a forzar la ejecucion de unity, ejecuta unity --replace
<fosco_> si da error pegalo en pastebin.com para q podamos verlo
<nanovany> direct rendering: Yes
<nanovany> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS690 791F) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 NO-TCL DRI2
<nanovany> mira me salio eso fosco
<hoch> tenes aceleracion entonces
<fosco_> nanovany: ok, pues tu grafica está bien
<nanovany> aaah:s bueno no sera potente jejej e s una ati radeon x1200
<nanovany> gracias fosco
<Mostroso> y sigo viendo los paneles gnome
<fosco_> Mostroso: dio algun error?
<sapon> alguien me puede ayudar
<Bohr> creo que acabaré antes si llamo al dueño y le pido que encienda el ordenador
<fosco_> !ask | sapon
<kubot> sapon: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<sapon> porque mi laptop dvd 1000 se me suspende cuando la desconecto de la corriente
<Mostroso> En el terminal salieron un monton de cosas pero lo estoy viendo
<hoch> Bohr: creeria que eso es vital para la operacion que requieres :P
<fosco_> Mostroso: pegalo todo en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<Bohr> jajaja, lo es :-)
<sapon> y si la tengo trabajando con bateria y le conecto la corriente no se me suspende
<sapon> ayuda por favor
<sapon> estoy empesando en este mundo del software libre
<Mostroso> Voy a veces como que se pega la ventana arriba pero si logro moverla veo el panel que sale al lado
<fosco_> sapon: seguramente no detecta bien el estado de carga de la bateria, y por eso apaga el sistema para evitar pérdida de datos
<sapon> que puedo hacer en ese caso
<raffles> o la bateria esta dañada
<sapon> te agradeceria mucho
<Bohr> de todas manera, voy a entretenerme un rato en instalarme el teamviewer, a ver qué tal
<hoch> Bohr: es muy simple vas a ver
<sapon> pero si la trabajo con la bateria no me da ese error
<hoch> Bohr: aunq vas a tener que pedir que lo instalen en el otro pc
<Bohr> es que meterme con ssh me da pereza
<fosco_> sapon: en el boton de la bateria, dale clic derecho, propiedades
<hoch> Bohr: ssh es mucho mas seguro, es otra cosa
<Bohr> sé que debería aprender a utilizarlo
<hoch> Bohr: cuando lo manejes vas a ver que simple es
<hoch> Bohr: y rapido sobretodo
<Bohr> pero teclear tanto me abruma
<hoch> Bohr: ese es otro tema :P
<raffles> sapon: usas 10.04
<sapon> sip
<raffles> has instalado todas las actualizaciones hasta ahora
<sapon> ahora estoy en la maquina de mi trabajo no la tengo a la mano
<Bohr> ya lo he instalado en mi PC. Mañana lo haré en el otro PC (no lo tengo disponible aquí) y probaré
<sapon> dime que hacer y lo hare cuando llegue a casa
<raffles> asi va a ser dificil
<fosco_> sapon: pues cuando la tengas a mano vuelves y seguimos
<sapon> jajjaja
<sapon> tan asi
<raffles> eso seria lo mas conveniente
<fosco_> Mostroso: sigo esperando ese paste
<sapon> pero me da el mensaje que mi bateria solo tiene el 12% de carga
<sapon> aunque este llena
<hoch> esta dañada entonces
<fosco_> sapon: si, justo lo que te he dicho
<hoch> con el uso las baterias suelen ir perdiendo el potencial de carga
<hoch> eso es normal, siempre es asi
<sapon> ha bueno
<Mostroso> Voy que el Firefox dice Connecting
<raffles> en windows te dice lo mismo lo de la bateria o no
<sapon> y no hay forma de arreglarlo aparte de comprar otra bateria
<hoch> sapon: cuanto tiempo hace que tenes la notebook?
<fosco_> sapon: cuando estés en ubuntu lo miramos
<sapon> pues solo me dice el nivel pero no se me suspende cuando la desconecto de la bateria
<fosco_> todo lo demás es hablar por hablar
<sapon> 1 año
<hoch> sapon: y estimo siempre la usas aunq este conectada con cable, con la bateria puesta no?
<Bohr> mira, ahora que estoy de vacaciones voy a hacer mis primeros pinitos con ssh
<Bohr> acabo de encontrar una guía de ssh para ubuntu
<sapon> si correcto
<hoch> sapon: es bastante normal entonces que la bateria poco a poco vaya muriendo, el calor sobretodo
<sapon> normalmente me dura 40 minutos la carga
<sapon> en windows
<hoch> sapon: y el proceso constante de carga/descarga que sufre al estar puesta y cno el cable conectado
<raffles> lo mas seguro es que sea la bateria
<sapon> esta bien
<sapon> lo raro es que en windows me da mensaje de que la bateria esta en su nivel mas bajo
<sapon> y si la conecto pues sigo igual
<sapon> trabajando bien y si la desconecto igual no me da error
<sapon> pero en linux el problema es al desconectar la notebook a la corriente y trabajar con bateria
<Bohr> supongo que la dificultad estará en montar el servidor
<sapon> porque si trabajo con la bateria unos 20 minutos no se suspende
<hoch> hace como te dijeron cuando tengas la pc con internet hace un update completo
<hoch> Bohr: no, es simple montar en server comun con ssh
<raffles> si creo que habia una forma de desactivar esa suspension pero no recuerdo de donde
<hoch> Bohr: mas para el uso que quieres darle
<hoch> raffles: en la gestion de energia creeria que todo eso se peude configurar
<Bohr> yo había pensado en hacerlo para poder disponer de mis archivos desde cualquier otro PC
<hoch> Bohr: es un poco mas complicado eso, ya que seguramente la pc a la que quieres acceder tiene ip dinamica
<hoch> Bohr: es asi no?
<raffles> hoch: creo que si
<Bohr> claro, eso no lo había pensado
<hoch> Bohr: vas a tener que anclar tu ip entonces con algun servicio de dns
<hoch> Bohr: para que se refresque y asi podes ingresar por el dominio
<Bohr> ¿y eso se proporciona de manera gratuita?
<hoch> Bohr: sino cada vez que reinicies la conexion obtenes un ip diferente, y no sabrias a cual conectar
<hoch> Bohr: hay gratuitos y pagos
<Bohr> imagino que el inconveniente de los gratuitos residirá en la seguridad
<sapon> hoch para tu entender es la bateria verdad????
<hoch> estaria casi seguro que si
<sapon> bueno te agradesco mucho
<hoch> Bohr: http://freedns.afraid.org/
<sapon> lo instalare en otra pc para saber si me da el mismo error
<raffles> sapon: ya trataste desde sistema>preferencias>gestor de energia
<hoch> sapon: pn, aunq mejor seria que actualices el sistema y veas luego
<sapon> nop
<Bohr> ey, gracias
<raffles> pues busca ahi
<hoch> Bohr: de nada
<sapon> gracias a todos
<Bohr> estaba ahora buscando ese tipo de servicios
<hoch> Bohr: igual si es un server ssh permanente, te conviene leer algunas guias para configurarlo de manera un poco mas segura
<hoch> Bohr: que rangos de ips usar y todo eso
<sapon> que tengan un excelente dia a todos
<raffles> sapon: cuando pidas ayuda trata de estar frente al ordenador que te da problemas es mas facil para todos asi, suerte
<francesco_> hola amigos, skype por la milesima vez me dejó sin audio y no se qu ehacer
<Bohr> de todas maneras sólo quería probar
<francesco_> alguien tiene alguna idea, que no sea reiniciar aDx?
<sapon> le contare mas adelante como me fue al instalarlo en otra pc
<hoch> Bohr: para probar con solo usarlo default te va a servir
<raffles> suerte
<hoch> Bohr: leete bien el comando scp
<Bohr> aún así, no estaría de más montar el servidor ssh para que funcionase siempre
<hoch> Bohr: es lo que vas a usar para traerte/llevar ficheros en ambas direcciones
<francesco_> porfavor ayuda Dx
<Bohr> ¿scp? vale
<hoch> Bohr: man scp
<hoch> Bohr: con eso obtenes la ayuda que necesitas, parametros, sintaxis etc
<Bohr> sí, lo de los manuales lo sé
<hoch> Bohr: por las dudas jeje
<Bohr> lo que no conocía es el comando scp
<hoch> Bohr: es que solo se usa para copiar archivos remotamente
<hoch> Bohr: si nunca usaste ssh no lo ibas a conocer normalmente
<francesco_> mhh
<Tukeke> ajajajajajajajjaajjajjaajajaajajajajajaajajjaja
<Tukeke> la copa del rey se volvio mierda aplastada por el autobus, se le cayo a sergio ramos
<Tukeke> ayer
<francesco_> xdddddddddddd esto no es offtopic
<Tukeke> xD
<hoch> por momentos este canal se vuelve muy offtopic, anoche por ej :S
<Mostroso> Tengo tremendo problema cerre la console y me quede sin la barra de arriba de las ventanas, ahora no puedo cerrar ventanas
<hoch> alt + f2
<hoch> metacity --replace
<hoch> y listo
<Mostroso> No logro escribir en la consola
<hoch> alt + f2 no abre una consola
<hoch> sino un lanzador de comandos/aplicaciones
<hoch> no te funciona eso?
<Mostroso> No y abri una consola y no me deja escribir
<hoch> y si reinicias el entorno?
<hoch> a las tty podes acceder?
<hoch> ctrl + alt + f1
<hoch> ctrl + alt + f7
<hoch> regresas a las X
<hoch> fijate si te funciona eso
<hoch> aunq no veo porq no funciona alt + f2 :S
<Mostroso> Si funciona ctrl + alt + f1 y ctrl + alt + f7
<hoch> bueno reinicia el entorno entonces
<hoch> como root
<Mostroso> Voy a darle Log Out a ver
<hoch> escribi "/etc/init.d/gdm3 restart"
<hoch> y tendrias que volver a ver el login de gdm
<Mostroso> voy
<carnau> Hay alguna forma de asignar unos permisos + usuario / grupo por defecto dentro de una carpeta? umask?
<mostroso__> Ya volvi
<hoch> funciona metacity ahora?
<mostroso__> Si ya tengo la parte de arriba de las ventanas
<mostroso__> gracias
<hoch> pn (Y)
<mimecar> carnau: cambia el grupo de la carpeta
<mostroso__> Le voy a poner unity --replace al inicio de sesion. Gracias por su atencion.
<franklin_> Del Orbe
<franklin_> hey
<Del> klk
<Orbe> gg
<omar> hola a todos
<AzoteLogiko> hola omar
<Administrador_> hola sala soy novato en el ubunto y quisera saber que comando tengo que tipear para saber mi propia IP aguien me puede ayudar.....?
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig
<Administrador_> ok
<erUSUL> en aras de proporcionar alternativas « ip a » tambien funciona :)
<mimecar> ip a donde
<mimecar> :P
<ivancp> Administrador_: eres administrador de linux?
<Administrador_> no ni apalo de linux no entiendo un pomelo
<ivancp> Administrador_: tu nick me llama mucho la atencion... bueno... paradojas..
<Administrador_> simplemente el xchat dejo ese nombre por defecto
<ivancp> Administrador_: ok
<Administrador_> lo voy a cambiar ese nick queda ridiculo que haga pregunta ridiculas con ese nick
<dabor> Administrador_,para saber tu ip publica?
<dabor> Administrador_, wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org|sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//'
<ivancp> wget -qO - http://myip.dk/ | egrep -m1 -o '[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}'
<Administrador_> ok dabor
<ivancp> Administrador_: este comando imprime el numero de IP publica:  wget -qO - http://myip.dk/ | egrep -m1 -o '[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}'
<dabor> buenos comandos para escribirlos de memoria jaja
<ivancp> Administrador_: puedes guardarlo en tu lista de alias asi: alias myip='wget -qO - http://myip.dk/ | egrep -m1 -o '\''[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}'\'''
<Administrador_> lo ejecute y se ve asi en el shell >
<ivancp> dabor: de tal forma que solo escribes en la linea de comand myip
<ivancp> Administrador_: cual de los comandos?
<Reisilver> dabor gracias por el comando man la verdad aquí se aprende mucho gracias a gente como tú
<Administrador_> se quedo trabajdo el shell
<dabor> Reisilver, es bastante útil
<ivancp> Administrador_: cual de los comandos ejecutaste?
<Reisilver> dabor Gracias man
<Administrador_> se ve esto ">"
<Administrador_> este: http://myip.dk/ | egrep -m1 -o '[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}
<ivancp> Administrador_: vuelvo a repetirte por tercera vez... cual de los comandos ejecutaste?
<Administrador_> este
<Administrador_> este
<Administrador_> este: http://myip.dk/ | egrep -m1 -o '[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}
<ivancp> Administrador_: le falta una comilla sumple al final
<Administrador_> exacto
<dabor> los dos comandos andan bien si los copias tal cual
<ivancp> Administrador_: lo copiaste mal!
<Administrador_> existe una especie de Crt ALT para destrabar el shell
<mimecar> Administrador_: si tienes que pegar varias líneas de texto usa pastebin
<erUSUL> Administrador_: wget -q -O- http://ifconfig.me/ip
<erUSUL> Administrador_: asi no hay fallo ;P
<dabor> Administrador_, ctr+c
<erUSUL> deja a estos locos de las regex con sus cosas XXDD
<Administrador_> que masa gracis erusul
<AzoteLogiko> reinicio
<dabor> 190.179.250.15x
<Administrador_> es extraño yo uso xp como host en vbox y ubunto como guest en xp el ip me dice que es 192.168.1.33 y en ubuntu(guest) me dice que es atraves de: sudo ifconfig otra ip que nada que ver
<mimecar> si estas virtualizando la ip es interna
<mimecar> respecto al ordenador real
<Administrador_> aja
<erUSUL> Administrador_: ene fecto entre el host y el gues se establece una red "virtual" con su propia mascara de red ip etc ....
<Administrador_> haaaaaaaaa
<erUSUL> Administrador_: la interfaz virtual deberia salir en el ifconfig tb no?
<Administrador_> y a ver si copio y pego te puedo mostrar lo que me sale
<Administrador_> y si erUSUL el ifconfig no me muestra una ip real me muetra cualquier verdura
<Administrador_> como puedo hacer para que ifconfig me muestr un ip real como el win?
<mimecar> configura bien virtualbox
<dabor> Administrador_, ifconfig te muestra la ip del dispositivo en ese momento
<erUSUL> Administrador_: a que le llamas tu "ip real" ?
<Administrador_> la ip real le llamo yo la que que me muestra el host
<Administrador_> el guest ubuntu no me muestra la misma ip
<erUSUL> Administrador_: por que no tiene la misma ip.- son maquinas diferentes
<dabor> Administrador_, son dispositivos distintos, no puede haber 2 con la misma ip en una red
<Administrador_> aja pense que la ip es el que la daba el servicio de internet
<Administrador_> haaaaaaaaaaaa si
<mimecar> tienes un poco de lio
<mimecar> Administrador_: está la IP pública y la privada
<erUSUL> Administrador_: generalmente la ip que te da el ISP queda asignada a tu router ...
<Administrador_> ip publica dinamica
<Administrador_> pero aguna ip debo estar usando sino no podria usar internet en ubunto guest
<mimecar> Administrador_: ahora estas usando una ip interna con la máquina real
<erUSUL> Administrador_: "ifconfig -a" te muesta todo eso.
<Administrador_> puedo sacar algo en concreto el comando que uso en el guest: wget -q -O- http://ifconfig.me/ip .
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-22
<Administrador_> me da como resultado esta ip: 190.179.250.1xx
<Administrador_> en el el host 190.179.250.1xx tambien me muestra la misma ip
<mimecar> Administrador_: tienen que coincidir
<mimecar> esa es tu ip pública
<Administrador_> si coinciden las dos mimecar
<Administrador_> si es ip publica
<Administrador_> dinamica
<Administrador_> quisiera hacer funcionar el apache que no sea en modo localhost
<mimecar> apache siempre se ejecuta en localhost
<dabor> http://190.179.250.15x
<Administrador_> ok toy aprendiendo mimecar  lo que pasa es que en win se le cambia localhost por la ip que asigna el prooveedor
<mimecar> esta conversación ya la hemos tenido esta tarde
<mimecar> sin redireccionar el router no te puede funcionar
<dabor> Administrador_, no te sirve poner esa ip porque es dinámica, cuando cambie no vas a tener acceso
<Administrador_> si es para practicar dabor
<Gabriel__> hola, no me entra a ubuntu, cuando enciendo la maquina que me reconose el so, empieza a cargar los  programas y se queda en starting apache2, eso paso luego de tenerlo que reiniciar bruscamente
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas Gabriel__?
<Gabriel__> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Gabriel__> si
<mimecar> ¿apache es de los repositorios?
<Gabriel__> si
<mimecar> ¿da algún error apache al iniciarlo?
<Gabriel__> espera te escribo exactamente lo que dice
<Gabriel__> mmimecar: volví a reiniciar y ahora me dice: apache2 couldn't reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using ::1 for servername, y debajo se queda en cheecking battery state...
<Gabriel__> mimecar: *
<mimecar> parece algún error de dns
<mimecar> busca ese error en google,
<mimecar> seguramente es la causa de que se quede bloqueado
<Gabriel__> y es normal que por un simple error de dns no me cargue ubuntu?
<Gabriel__> ok
<Gabriel__> ahora te comento
<mimecar> si el "simple error" se queda bloqueado hasta conseguir algo si
<Estrellita> hola
<Gabriel__> mimecar, por ese error no me sale nada
<Estrellita> tengo tarjeta de audio 7.1 y el sistema de audio pero hay 2 que no suenan
<Estrellita> 2 altavoces
<Estrellita> antes funcionaban
<mimecar> http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=apache2+couldn%27t+reliably+determine+the+server%27s+fully+qualified+domain+name&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<carnau> Gabriel__, comprueba tu configuración de apache, mira los logs...
<carnau> el error de dominio es por una mala config, si buscas en google está como resolverlo
<Gabriel__> pero mimecar o puedo ni entrar a ubuntu
<Estrellita> en propiedades de audio estan como 7.1
<mimecar> Estrellita: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<Estrellita> 10.10
<mimecar> Gabriel__: pulsando control + c
<mimecar> debería saltarse la parte de apache
<mimecar> si no funciona, tendrás que entrar en modo "rescate"
<Estrellita> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic-pae i686] distro[Debian squeeze/sid] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.90GHz] mem[Physical: 7.9GB, 95.7% free] disk[Total: 47.6GB, 36.7% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI1: CMI8738-MC8 - C-Media CMI8768]
<Estrellita> que deberia decir ubuntu
<Estrellita> que paso O_O
<mimecar> Estrellita: ¿seguro que has instalado ubuntu?
<Estrellita> si
<mimecar> pon el contenido de /etc/apt/sources.list en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Estrellita> segura
<Gabriel__> mimecar: no funciona lo de ctrl+c
<Estrellita> 10.10
<carnau> no tiene mucha pinta de ubuntu eso
<Estrellita> Gabriel__, click secundario y copiar
<Estrellita> es el xsys que dice otra cosa
<mimecar> Gabriel__: entra en ubuntu usando el modo de rescate
<Gabriel__> cómo? no tengo liveCd
<mimecar> tienes que tener una opción de grub para eso
<Gabriel__> no tengo grub tampoco,o sea, no me sale ggrub, simplemente entra
<Estrellita> carnau, http://pastebin.com/UHGKsSYU
<aguitel> Gabriel__, estas en ubuntu ahora?
<mimecar> Gabriel__: de alguna forma tienes que entrar en el sistema
<mimecar> si no tienes el menú de grub te hará falta un live cd
<Gabriel__> no tengo livecd, que frustración, ahora nisikiera llega a lo de apache2, se queda en otra cosa
<mimecar> en que se queda ahora?
<dabor> Gabriel__, presionando escape te aparece el menu de grub?
<carnau> Estrellita, nose, has mirado el /var/log/dmesg?
<dabor> Gabriel__, tiene red inalambrica? está habilitada?
<Gabriel__> no; se queda en saned disabled; edit/etc/default/saned
<carnau> Estrellita, quizá es algún menú que se ha desconfigurado
<carnau> Estrellita, si pudieras probar con un live cd, para asegurarse de que es algún tema de configuración, mejor. Quizá se han estropeado.
<Gabriel__> no, no tengo red inalambrica
<mimecar> Gabriel__: alguna conexión a la red'
<Estrellita> ok
<Estrellita> voy a robar
<Estrellita> probar
<Estrellita> =)
<Gabriel__> tenia inalambrica en un usb-wifi pero lo qute y empecçe a usar la de ethernet
<mimecar> quita cualquier conexión y mira si arranca
<Gabriel__> si, ya quite todo
<Gabriel__> solo tengo puesto el disco duro
<Gabriel__> ahora me dice se estan comprobano lso errores de controlador del disco i ya se puso la pantalla en negro, esperaré haber que sale.
<Gabriel__> eso me salio luego de quitar el disco duro sata de un lugar y ponerlo en otro
<Gabriel__> me refiero el cable sata
<mimecar> ¿has hecho algo raro en el ordenador?
<Gabriel__> nada, reinicié y lo mismo, no, no he hecho nada raro, bueno, quite la tarjeta grafica que estaba usando y empesé a usar la integrada
<Gabriel__> voy a poner la grafica otra vez haber que  pasa
<mimecar> la tarjeta gráfica era ati / nvidia?
<Gabriel__> nvidia
<casa> hola
<Gabriel__> la kite porke me estaba dando problemas, se congelaba la imagen, tropezaba, etcc
<casa> con que comando puedo ver que archivos pesan 0 bytes
<casa> ?ç
<Gabriel__> ahora ye me entró a ubuntu, esto es de locos
<mimecar> casa: para que quieres ver eso?
<mimecar> Gabriel__: poniendo la tarjeta?
<Gabriel__> si
<casa> para borrar archivos inutiles que me dejo groovedown
<mimecar> la tarjeta es ati / nvidia?
<Gabriel__> ah, eso tienes que ir a la ruta que tiene el groovedown en wine; la tarjeta es nvidia
<mimecar> si has compilado los drivers para nvidia, al quitarla del sistema pueden pasar cosas raras
<casa> no es eso, es que me descargo mal los archivos y pesan 0 bytes pero son muuuchos
<Gabriel__> bueno yo use el que recomendaba la opcion de drivers de ubuntu
<Gabriel__> no compilé nada
<mimecar> pero si que se han instalado cosas de nvidia
<Gabriel__> si, pero te los guarda en la ruta que le distes para bajarse, simplemente vas a esa ruta y lo organizas por tamaó y ya esta
<Gabriel__> en la vista detalles
<casa> Gabriel__, jejej ojala fuese asi de facil, los archivos estan organizados en carpetas, y estas a su vez en subcarpetas que son los albumes
<Gabriel__> yaya entiendo, entonces desintalo el driver de nvidia y  luego quito la tarjeta?, disculpas por el flood
<mimecar> es lo más probable Gabriel__
<Gabriel__> ahhh, mira si usas rhythmbox dale como ruta de musica esa carpeta, luego te dira que ubo errores con esos archivos, lso seleccionas y con clik derrecho los mandas a la papelera, que casualidad, me paso hace unas horas
<casa> Gabriel__, gracias, probare a ver si funciona
<mimecar> casa: no tienes alternativas a ese programa de windows en linux?
<casa> lamentablemente no
<Gabriel__> si, el wireshark lo hace, pero es mas comodo groovedown
<casa> Gabriel__, muchisimas gracias, si funciono :D
<Gabriel__> de nada
<Gabriel__> mimecar, haré eso, seguramente así se arregla. gracias
<muay-guy> hola, estoy teniendo problemas con el mod_rewrite en apache
<muay-guy> me aparece como cargado pero no funciona
<forces> #apache
<muay-guy> forces, alli nadie ayuda
<forces> aquí peor
<forces> bueno al menos este canal no es especialista de apache, pero si tienes suerte puede que alguno sepa algo
<llancor> holas kien tiene un link bueno para descargar ubuntu 11.04 natty
<mimecar> llancor: en la web de ubuntu tienes los enlaces
<llancor> estan malos
<sistaqui> hola mundo
<mimecar> usa una descarga por torrent
<mimecar> llancor:  ¿sabes que no tendrás soporte de ubuntu 11.04 verdad?
<mimecar> hola sistaqui
<llancor> porke no?
<sistaqui> porque no es lts..?
<llancor> aaaaaaa
<sistaqui> soy un novato
<mimecar> llancor: esa versión no se ha publicado
<CloudStrife> es beta
<mimecar> no hay soporte de versiones en desarrollo
<llancor> ok pero esta en la paguina
<sistaqui> que tal la 10.10..?
<sistaqui> la acabo de instalar
<llancor> si yo uso 10.10
<mimecar> sistaqui: ¿has puesto ya las actualizaciones?
<llancor> pero kieria probarlo en un netbook
<DavidReza> Hola, alguien me podría ayudar a cambiarle el nombre a un pendrive?
<sistaqui> si ya actualice
<sistaqui> casi no manejo consola
<mimecar> llancor: aunque esté en la web de ubuntu, la 11.04 se publicará a final de mes
<DavidReza> tiene Fat32, y ya ntenté con mlabel, pero siempre que uso el comando de mlabel, no funciona
<llancor> ok mimecar gracias por la info
<sistaqui> lo actualice una parte grafica y otra parte con ayuda de Internet la pude hacer por comandos por ejemplo eso de cambiar el open office a español
<llancor> aaa otra consulta por ke no puedo usar aireplay-ng -1 6000 -a 13245687 -h 001122445 interface en ubuntu 10.10
<llancor> y en ubuntu 10.04 si puedo asociar
<ruffleS> tô com esse problema aqui: http://img715.imageshack.us/i/screenshotkd.jpg/ alguém pode me ajudar? o firefox deveria mostrar todos os icones (incluindo os icones das pastas) ou não mostrar nenhum...
<sistaqui> como puedo instalar mysql server 5.1..?
<sistaqui> y en caso de que lo tenga instalado como lo puedo utilizar
<llancor> adios comunidad......
<ruffleS> aguitel, olá compadre. você está aí?! talvez você possa me ajudar com o firefox 4 do ubuntu natty
<CloudStrife> cual es el problema?
<ruffleS> hola. el menu "bookmarks" de firefox 4 en ubuntu natty no me sale bien, mira: http://img715.imageshack.us/i/screenshotkd.jpg/
<ruffleS> hay que tener los iconos de las carpetas o no tener ningun icono
<sistaqui> de que manera puedo accesar remotamente a mi pc ubuntu..?
<sistaqui> bueno
<sistaqui> me voy ....un placer
<DavidReza> alguien sabe si hay alguna razón por la cual Ubuntu no me está detectando mis 4 Gb de RAM?
<DavidReza> sólo me marca 2.9 Gb
<XuMuK> sera porque has instalado la version de 32 bits
<DavidReza> sí, pero se supone que esa soporta los 4Gb
<XuMuK> no
<DavidReza> pues yo había leído eso =/
<XuMuK> solo con pae kernel
<DavidReza> ahhh
<DavidReza> cierto
<DavidReza> tss..
<DavidReza> que flojera compilar mi kernel de nuevo
<DavidReza> bueno, gracias de todas formas por el recordatorio XuMuK
<Admin__> hola
<XuMuK> DavidReza, de nada
<Admin__> a todos
<nicolasprieto91> oli
<weeifuh> yo hace rato que uso la de 64 bits y no noto diferencias con la de 32
<weeifuh> alguien sí?
<XuMuK> weeifuh, es porque no la hay... casi todas aplicaciones todavia estan diseñadas y compiladas para 32 bits y las versiones de 64 usan glib32 para correrlas
<Admin__> tengo ubuntu server que herramienta me recomiendan para monitorear una red mis clientes son windows 7 y xp
<Admin__> por otra parte necesito que la herramienta me la de en forma de grafico
<XuMuK> la diferencia se notaria en algunos calculos muy complejos, pero tal y como usamos el ordenador(cosas de sobremesa) no hay mucha, por no decir ninguna, diferencia...
<weeifuh> he trabajado con imágenes y tampoco noté mejoras jaja
<XuMuK> y desde cuando imagenes, si no son 3d, requieren calculos complejos con punto flotante?
<weeifuh> en todo caso, los paquetes amd64 de ubuntu están compilados para 64 bits, hay re-pocos que se tienen que correr con esa biblioteca de 32 bits
<GatoLoko> XuMuK el 99% de los programas disponibles para ubuntu 64bits estan compilados y funcionan en 64bits
<XuMuK> weeifuh, si no sabes de lo que hablas, es mejor callarse...
<XuMuK> GatoLoko, ьутешкфююю
<XuMuK> GatoLoko, mentira
<XuMuK> si pone x64, no quiere decir que son de verdad 64 bits...
<GatoLoko> XuMuK no es mentira, puedes comprobarlo cuando quieras
<weeifuh> los que están en los depósitos oficiales están compilados para 64 bits
<XuMuK> ya...
<GatoLoko> de hecho las librerias de 32bits solo se instalan para flash y poco mas
<weeifuh> pero por ejemplo el skype parece que tenia que instalarse con eso de ia32libs
<GatoLoko> flash, y wine son los dos unicos que me vienen a la cabeza
<weeifuh> pero flash también sacaron una version para 64
<GatoLoko> XuMuK ten en cuenta que linux soportaba 64bits mucho antes que los pcs lo soportasen
<weeifuh> la 10.algo
<Admin__> hola ayuda please
<Admin__> tengo ubuntu server que herramienta me recomiendan para monitorear una red mis clientes son windows 7 y xp
<Admin__> <Admin__> por otra parte necesito que la herramienta me la de en forma de grafico
<XuMuK> GatoLoko, y linux no es un PC, claro...
<GatoLoko> XuMuK no, linux es un programa, no un pc
<GatoLoko> :p
<weeifuh> Admin__, pero si necesitas una app en ambiente grafico no sé para que instalas ubuntu-server
<XuMuK> jooooder...
<GatoLoko> linux soportaba 64bits en procesadores powerpc, alpha y otros antes que los pcs soportasen 64bits
<GatoLoko> para entornos de servidor y estaciones de trabajo de gama alta
<GatoLoko> y la mayoria del software libre ya soportaba 64bits antes que los pcs amd64 o intel em64t existiesen
<weeifuh> pero esas ahora solo se ven en museos
<weeifuh> :-)
<Admin__> hello
<Admin__> ayuda
<Admin__>  tengo ubuntu server que herramienta me recomiendan para monitorear una red mis clientes son windows 7 y xp
<Admin__> <Admin__> <Admin__> por otra parte necesito que la herramienta me la de en forma de grafico
<GatoLoko> weeifuh seguro? ibm sigue vendiendo grandes servidores con procesadores power6 y power7 de 64bits y con linux
<weeifuh> GatoLoko, no, no estoy seguro
<weeifuh> pero esas arquitecturas son medias añejas para mí
<weeifuh> alpha sobretodo
<weeifuh> todavía me acuerdo del pc con Digital UNIX que había en mi universidad
<GatoLoko> alpha si, desaparecio hace tiempo
<GatoLoko> pero power se sigue desarrollando
<weeifuh> creo que todavía lo tienen
<GatoLoko> de hecho el power7 es reciente
<GatoLoko> y el power8 esta en desarrollo
<GatoLoko> el power7 salio el año pasado
<weeifuh> esos derivaron del powerpc?
<GatoLoko> de 3 a 4.25 ghz, 4 6 o 8 cores, 4 hilos por core, 256kb de cache l2 por core, 4mb de cache l3 por core, ...
<GatoLoko> es un pedazo de cacharro
<GatoLoko> al reves, el powerpc es una version recortada del power
<GatoLoko> xD
<Admin__> solo necesito la herramienta en ambiente  weeifu
<Admin__> si es que la hay
<GatoLoko> Admin__ no se que clase de monitorizacion quieres hacer, pero mirate mrtg
<Admin__> pero lo quiero para linux
<weeifuh> Admin__, también podrías probar un sniffer como Wireshark :-)
<Admin__> lo que necesito es monitorear el ancho de banda
<XuMuK> Admin__, para que? si no tienes ni puñetera idea de linux y todos tus clientes son windows?
<GatoLoko> Admin__ mrtg
<weeifuh> a lo mejor quiere hacer balanceo de carga
<Admin__> pues no importa aparte quiero aprender
<Admin__> si mis clientes son windows
<weeifuh> tu servidor con linux es router? lo tendría que ser para que puedas hacer algo
<Admin__> no
<GatoLoko> no es necesario
<GatoLoko> si instalas snmp en cada cliente windows, puedes monitorizarlos desde cualquier equipo
<Admin__> tengo un router aparte
<weeifuh> oye GatoLoko y el power7 es de tipo RISC o es CISC como los intel?
<GatoLoko> weeifuh risc por supuesto
<weeifuh> uh genial
<weeifuh> ARM también es RISC cierto? esta arquitectura como que me tinca más
<GatoLoko> weeifuh son procesadores para cargas de trabajo importantes, no para equipos domesticos, mira una foto --> http://appleweblog.com/files/2009/01/power6.jpg
<GatoLoko> xD
<GatoLoko> los arm tienen una orientacion diametralmente opuesta, power se orienta a rendimiento bruto, arm a bajo consumo
<GatoLoko> ubuntu tenia version para powerpc, pero que yo recuerde nunca ha tenido version para arm
<GatoLoko> aunque es probable que en el futuro si la tenga
<weeifuh> por eso me interesa, he visto unas SBC bien chicas y dan ganas de tener una para hacer pruebas
<weeifuh> más como juguete que nada jja
<GatoLoko> nvidia esta preparando procesadores arm, microsoft va a sacar windows 8 para arm, y ubuntu no creo que se quede atras
<weeifuh> GatoLoko, se supone que están tratando de sacar una version arm
<weeifuh> sacaron una version de la edicion netbook
<weeifuh> parece que las usan en algunas tablets
<GatoLoko> si, existir existe, pero son versiones sin soporte oficial
<GatoLoko> igual que sigue existiendo la version powerpc que se puede instalar en la ps3
<weeifuh> es oficial, pero debe estar en beta
<GatoLoko> pero ya no es una version oficial
<weeifuh> pero si está metido canonical en eso
<weeifuh> deja buscar el link
<GatoLoko> y sigue existiendo la version para sparc, pero quien usa eso?
<GatoLoko> xD
<GatoLoko> si en el futuro sacan procesadores arm a nivel domestico, seguro que ubuntu tendra version para arm
<GatoLoko> y si son asequibles pillare 2 o 3 para servidores de bajo consumo
<GatoLoko> xD
<XuMuK> GatoLoko, tu info esta un poco anticuada ya)
<XuMuK> lo de ARM y ubuntu...
<GatoLoko> XuMuK cual info?
<XuMuK> 11.04 ya los soporta
<weeifuh> www.linaro.org
<GatoLoko> XuMuK 11.04 aun no ha salido, y ya he dicho que existir existe, pero aun no hay soporte oficial
<XuMuK> como que no ha salido?
<GatoLoko> y no se tu, pero yo no voy a montar servidores con versiones beta
<XuMuK> ni yo...
<XuMuK> vamos ni siquiera los voy a montar con ubuntu))
<XuMuK> jeje
<weeifuh> oigan pero si esta buena la beta
<XuMuK> para servidores o FreeBSD o Debian
<weeifuh> :-)
<GatoLoko> eso es cosa tuya, yo tengo servidores con ubuntu andando desde hace años y sin problemas
<GatoLoko> aunque no son los mas criticos
<XuMuK> weeifuh, lleva mas de un mes con estatus de Release Candidate...
<GatoLoko> xD
<XuMuK> GatoLoko, no es solo cosa mia)
<GatoLoko> hasta dentro de 4 dias no sale, recuerdo que la 6.06 era 6.04 hasta que decidieron retrasarla 2 meses
<GatoLoko> xD
<GatoLoko> ups, 4 dias no, 6 dias faltan aun
<weeifuh> XuMuK, la semana pasada bajé la beta 2
<weeifuh> del sitio oficial
<XuMuK> seguro que no era rc2?
<weeifuh> todavía no cambia a rC
<weeifuh> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<GatoLoko> la beta2 salio el 14 de abril
<weeifuh> parece que no iba a haber una RC, debido a que cambiaron a Unity
<weeifuh> algo así parece que leí hace un tiempo
<GatoLoko> y la beta1 el 31 de marzo
<GatoLoko> en esta version no hay rc
<XuMuK> aaa, si... me he confundido yo...
<XuMuK> en esta version no hay rc...
<GatoLoko> estaba planeada, pero la cambiaron porque no les cuadraban las fechas
<GatoLoko> pillaba de por medio unas fiestas o algo asi y la descartaron
<weeifuh> aah igual insisto que no está tan inestable como debiera ser una beta
<GatoLoko> na, ahora funciona mas o menos bien
<weeifuh> ahora sólo hay que acostumbrarse a unity
<GatoLoko> si la hubieses probado cuando la alpha1 te habrias reido un monton
<GatoLoko> explotaba por todas partes
<GatoLoko> xD
<weeifuh> me imagino, pero no acostumbro a usar versiones de desarrollo
<weeifuh> las prefiero más estables
<XuMuK> weeifuh, creo que Mark se ha echado patras con unity...
<GatoLoko> yo si, es divertido ver como falla todo y buscale soluciones
<GatoLoko> andaban planteando en la lista de desarrollo descartar unity y usar gnome 2.38 por defecto
<GatoLoko> no se en que quedaron al final
<weeifuh> habría que ver como anda gnome-shell, se ve prometedor
<GatoLoko> unity sigue teniendo muchos fallos, y personalmente no me gusta
<XuMuK> que en esta version (11.04) seguiran con gnome...
<weeifuh> 2.32 sí
<XuMuK> unity esta muy verde todavia
<GatoLoko> ups, eso, 2.32.1
<GatoLoko> se me fue la pinza con el 38 del kernel
<GatoLoko> xD
<weeifuh> jaja
<weeifuh> si no es mala la idea de unity, como que ya me estoy acostumbrando
<DavidReza> Alguien sabe si hay mucha diferencia entre el JDK de la página de Sun y el paquete openjdk-6-jdk?
<weeifuh> :)
<CloudStrife> uno es open y el otro privativo
<XuMuK> y ademas a muchos no le ha gustado la idea de cambiar a unity por defecto... mucho se hablaba en communidad de cambiar a otras distros si al final la introducian
<GatoLoko> DavidReza mucha diferencia no hay, al openjdk le faltan algunas cosillas, pero poco, y segun que cosas hagas rinde mas uno u otro
<DavidReza> bueno, entonces me imagino que esas cosillas que le faltan a openjdk han de ser para programadores muy experimentados, cierto?
<weeifuh> pero eso es como el cambio de XP a Vista jaja
<weeifuh> es pura resistencia al cambio
<GatoLoko> XuMuK para usuarios noveles puede ser interesante unity, pero para powerusers es un estorbo mas que otra cosa
<weeifuh> nada más
<CloudStrife> no no
<weeifuh> el hombre es un animal de costumbres :-)
<CloudStrife> el cambio de XP a Vista es un suicidio
<CloudStrife> literalmente :)
<weeifuh> :-)
<GatoLoko> weeifuh no necesariamente, hay cosas que son mas incomodas con unity o gnome-shell que con gnome clasico
<DavidReza> javac
<weeifuh> igual depende de como uno use su pc
<XuMuK> GatoLoko, pues no se los demas, pero yo me quedo con gnome u openbox y da igual que distro sea... si no es ubuntu, pues la fedora mismo...
<weeifuh> yo por ejemplo, con un dock y gnome-do andaba de perillas
<GatoLoko> weeifuh unity esta orientado a tener una sola ventana maximizada delante, se pueden tener mas pero es incomodo, y gnome-shell no se lleva bien del todo con multiples monitores
<weeifuh> sí, en eso se nota, se aprovecha mejor la pantalla
<GatoLoko> weeifuh yo tengo dos pantallas, con resoluciones distintas, y a veces tengo 10 o 12 ventanas en pantalla
<GatoLoko> asi que para mi no es practico ni unity ni gnome-shell
<weeifuh> habría que ver cómo mejoran el soporte a multiples pantallas
<GatoLoko> XuMuK yo de momento seguire con gnome clasico en natty, y si para oneiric no se puede me pasare a xfce, que es similar
<GatoLoko> aunque probablemente no soy un usuario tipico
<XuMuK> GatoLoko, lo mismo... y si creen que pueden decidir por mi lo tienen claro...
<GatoLoko> pero no es solo cuestion de los powerusers, hay mucha gente a la que van a hacer la puñeta
<weeifuh> que se quejan si apenas somos el 1% :-)
<GatoLoko> pienso en casos como mi padre o mi madre, gente con una cierta edad, sin conocimientos tecnicos, que se limitan a hacer sus cosas siguiendo los procedimientos que se han aprendido
<GatoLoko> a mi padre los cambios de tema en gnome entre versiones de ubuntu le descolocan
<GatoLoko> el simple cambio de los botones de ventana de derecha a izquierda lo vuelve loco
<GatoLoko> asi que no me quiero ni imaginar ponerle unity
<GatoLoko> en canonical deberian darse cuenta de esas cosas y añadir una opcion de "apariencia estable"
<GatoLoko> que mantenga todo el mismo aspecto durante 3 o 4 versiones, o como  mucho con cambios minimos
<GatoLoko> nada de cambiar colorines sin motivo
<weeifuh> podrían haber dejado la sesión de gnome antigua como opcional
<weeifuh> y que se pueda seleccionar al logear
<weeifuh> en eso fallaron
<GatoLoko> en natty esta como opcion
<GatoLoko> en el inicio de sesion, donde pones tu usuario y tu clave, puedes elegir sesion clasica
<XuMuK> narval narval swimming in the ocean xD
<XuMuK> bueno, me voy a dormir un ratico... ya queda poco
<XuMuK> adios
<GatoLoko> ademas no hay coherencia, para algunas cosas muy novedosos (unity) y para otras muy conservadores (drivers)
<GatoLoko> meten unity por defecto a pesar que esta super verde e incompleto, pero con drivers como nouveau no activan la aceleracion 3D en ningun modelo
<XuMuK> bueno, estare un rato por telefono))
<Gaia> saludos,,
<Gaia> hermanos tengo un reto con ubuntu..
<Gaia> con windows entro a la vpn con el secure check point vpn client..
<Gaia> teniendo user y pass
<Gaia> yo me puedo conectar con ubuntu a una vpn como la de riseup con user, pass y cert
<Gaia> pero en la que uso en win no tengo el cert
<Gaia> como podre conectarme en ubuntu a la vpn con solo tener user y pass?
<Gaia> ?? alguien?
<weeifuh> eehmm ni idea
<weeifuh> de seguro que no puedes obtener el certificado de ese otro porgrama?
<Gaia> noo
<Gaia> una cosa...
<weeifuh> del check point vpn client
<Gaia> cuando escojo crear la vpn coomo tunnelin me pide server y domain
<Gaia> en domain ke iria?
<Gaia> NT domanin
<weeifuh> dominio NT? debe ser el de tu empresa
<Gaia> no puede ser la misma ip de la vpn
<Gaia> ?
<Gaia> creo ke lo encontre..
<Gaia> voy a probar
<mortemdei> fdas
<Gaia> nalgas...
<rommel_> buenas noches
<rommel_> alguien save como hacer correr un archivo exel con wine en ubuntu
<weeifuh> instalando office en wine?
<weeifuh> no te funciona con openoffice?
<rommel_> no una ves ise correr el virtuaal dj
<rommel_> pero desde entonces no logro hacer correr inigun archivo .exel
<Gaia> .exe
<Gaia> reinstala wine
<Gaia> y dale permisos de ejecucion al .exe
<zuritaqui> hola
<zuritaqui> tengo una aplicacion en windows
<zuritaqui> voy a migrarla a ubuntu
<zuritaqui> pero resulta que para la base de datos necesito instalar mysql 5.1
<zuritaqui> como hago para instalarlo o para saber si ya esta instalada y verificar que la version me sirva
<zuritaqui> antes utilizaba ciertos pauqetes para menejar la base de datos
<zuritaqui> pero no se cuales estan disponibles para linux
<zuritaqui> hola
<rommel_> gaia podes guiarme
<rommel_> gaia:vos decis entonces q lo desistale?
<rommel_> y lo vuelva a instalar
<rommel_> gaia como hacer para darle permisos de ejcucion al .exe
<Admin__> hola como instalo openmns en ubuntu server
<carlosf001> saludos a todos los que estan en el chat
<carlosf001> alguien que me ayude
<CloudStrife> cual es tu problema?
<carlosf001> acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10,  instale amsn pero no anda video conferencia, me dice que tengo que instalar un plug
<carlosf001> he buscado por todos lados y no logro activar videoconferencia
<carlosf001> algo asi como fereight
<k-milogars> instale emesene
<k-milogars> *emesene
<carlosf001> y al instalarlo,  carga todos sus complementos ??
<rommel_> carlosf001: una pregunta sera q en ubuntu 10.10 si se puede hacer video  conferencia con amsn?
<rommel_> no lo savia
<carlosf001> hasta ahora no lo puedo hacer
<rommel_> es verda eso
<carlosf001> snif
<rommel_> yo tengo ubuntu 10.04 y no se puede
<rommel_> no savia q se podia
<rommel_> en la 10.10
<carlosf001> tengo una hermana que esta en otro pais, y no pude hacer andar la dichosa cam
<rommel_> y si
<carlosf001> instale  amsn
<carlosf001> pero me pide un plug  suena algo asi como fareignth  o algo asi
<rommel_> es por eso y solo por eso y algunos programas de edicion de video q tengo seven en la mitad de mi H.D
<carlosf001> busque toda la tarde y nada de nada
<carlosf001> bueno yo estoy migrando de plataforma
<rommel_> man pe parese q no te ba a handar
<rommel_> hasta ahora no e escuchado nada al respecto
<rommel_> pero si ya salio la manera bien ahi
<rommel_> y cual tenias antes
<k-milogars> emesene es excelente
<k-milogars> pruebalo
<carlosf001> antes trabajaba bajo guindows
<carlosf001> ahora cambie  drasticamente de plataforma
<rommel_> k-milogars: en emesene se puede hacer video conferencia siempre tube amsn?
<rommel_> si es asi ya lo cambio mi amsn por emesene
<k-milogars> pues a mi me gusta emesene
<k-milogars> la verdad nunca he probado
<k-milogars> lo mejor es skype
<rommel_> a en eso no hay dusa ,pense q si te andaba la video conferencia en emesene
<k-milogars> muchacho cual plataforma de aprendizaje es mejor???
<k-milogars> algun web master
<CloudStrife> ?
<carlosf0011> saludos a los del chat
<k-milogars> k tal
<CloudStrife> plataforma de aprendizaje de que? :|
<k-milogars> moodle
<carlosf001> alguien que me diga donde encontrar el dichoso farsight2 para que funcione la web cam con el amsn
<carlosf001> o si hay otro cliente que pueda hacerlo sin tanta cosa, agradeceria su ayuda
<carlosf001> gracias de antemano
<k-milogars> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/farsight2
<shai-> Ubuntu 10.10, soporta GNOME 3 ?
<soytnt> buen dia, necesito ayuda, recien instale ubuntu con win2 pero el grub no me carga, lo instale en una particion externa y creo ese es el problema, sd4
<mkv> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<mkv> soytnt: mira el último link, estoy por irme a dormir y no te puedo ayudar más
<soytnt> mkv: ya lo vi y he hecho la primera part
<soytnt> parte*
<soytnt> con eso logre que me muestra el grub
<soytnt> pero no me sale nada :S
<soytnt> solo sale una linea de comandos: grub>
<mkv> erraste la partición donde tiene que buscar los archivos con las imágenes del grub supongo.
<mkv> me fuí, sorry.
<asdad> valla bola de pateticos tios, joer
<asdad> a ver a ver. ese fosco es un gilipollas el y su bot o lo que sea ese script que me va de cojones
<asdad> los otros que me sacan
<asdad> total
<asdad> 3
<asdad> 4
<asdad> 2
<asdad> 1
<asdad>  viene el banneo
<asdad> ya tardaron
<asdad> ...
<asdad> ...
<asdad> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa el que no falla
<asdad> joder al bot
<asdad> !bot gili
<kubot> asdad: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<asdad> !baneame
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'baneame'.
<asdad> !expulame de wuebos
<asdad> !lamememlos
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'lamememlos'.
<asdad> !fosco_ es gay
<asdad> !kubut tu de que vas?
<kubot> asdad: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<invitado> alguien despierto que pueda ayudarme con el grub.?
<MaRk-I> invitado: hace rato te dieron un enlace para que lo arreglaras
<invitado> MaRk-I: he hecho casi todo e incluso intente descargar la herramienta pero no descarga
<MaRk-I> invitado: estas usando un livecd ahorita?
<invitado> MaRk-I: si, ya te paso una captura
<invitado> MaRk-I: http://www.imagengratis.org/?v=pantallazuo5ru.png
<invitado> En sda4 es donde tengo /boot
<invitado> intento montarlo y me dice:
<invitado> root@ubuntu:/# mount -t ext4 /dev/dsa2 /mnt mount: el dispositivo especial /dev/dsa2 no existe
<MaRk-I> invitado: pero activaste el sda2
<invitado> MaRk-I: activar como.?
<MaRk-I> invitado: si miras en terminal la particion sda2 tiene asterisco esa es la que esta definida como "inicio"
<MaRk-I> invitado: entiendes??
<invitado> MaRk-I: si la cambie hace rato, alli esta ubuntu, pero antes la tenia en sd4 donde es la carpeta /boot
<invitado> lo puse con el gparted
<MaRk-I> por eso mismo, la  particion donde esta boot debe de ser la que tenga el asterisco
<invitado> pero cuando inicia la computadora solo me muestra una pantalla negra con: grub>
<invitado> ya lo cambie, ahora el sda4 me sale con el *
<invitado> y coloco en la terminal:
<invitado> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<MaRk-I> invitado: ya hiciste el chroot?
<invitado> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --recheck /dev/sda /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<invitado> si...!! :(
<MaRk-I> invitado: estas leyiendo la pagina que te dieron?
<invitado> MaRk-I: Si...
<invitado> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<invitado> Tiene muchas formas de hacerlo y lo he hecho casi con todas :(
<MaRk-I> invitado: lee la nota de abajo "el cuadro naranja"
<invitado> sudo mount /dev/sda2  /mnt/boot
<invitado> tambien lo he hecho...
<invitado> voy a intentarlo de nuevo con ese metodo
<MaRk-I> invitado: es que estas copiando y pegando de ahi
<MaRk-I> eso solo es referencia tienes que poner tus particiones actuales
<MaRk-I> sda2 no es to particion boot o si?
<MaRk-I> dijiste que es sda4
<MaRk-I> y tu estas montando sda2
<telly> Hola la ultima version de flash player 10.159 para ubuntu hace crash en muchas ocasiones en windows esa misma version de flash funciona perfectamente ¿alguien sabe algo al respecto?
<invitado> sda2 linux, sda4 boot
<MaRk-I> invitado: exacto pero tu estas montando sda2 como /BOOT
<invitado> MaRk-I: yo los cambio...
<invitado> MaRk-I: observa: http://pastebin.com/xCy8rfrb
<invitado> segun ese resultado, todo deberia funcionar bien ahora.! voy a reiniciar y probar... pero ve el pastebin haber si vez un error
<MaRk-I> invitado: nope, no veo error
<MaRk-I> segun como dijiste estan bien las particiones
<invitado> MaRk-I: vale, vale ahora en el nombre de root espero que esta vez si pueda recuperar el grub, MaRk-I gracias de igual manera por la ayuda ;)
 * invitado reiniciando....
<invitado_tnt> MaRk-I: Excelente, no se que diablos estaba haciendo mal...!! pero ya aparecio el grub con los S.O, enormente agradecido por la ayuda
<MaRk-I> jajaja
<MaRk-I> invitado_tnt: de nada
 * invitado_tnt ahora a instalar burg..!!!
<MaRk-I> invitado_tnt: no estabas montando la particion "/boot"
<MaRk-I> por eso no encontraba nada
<invitado_tnt> MaRk-I: chamo la guia completa realice, varias veces lo mismo, son las 3:20am aqui y rato sufriendo con eso, hasta que llego usted a dirigir jajaa
<invitado_tnt> en fin muchas gracias, seguire personalizando esto :D
<MaRk-I> invitado_tnt: eso me pasa a mi tambien, a veces no leemos un paso y todo se va por horas sin verlo :)
<invitado_tnt> MaRk-I: ^^ nos vemos por la via en otra ocacion, soy tnt xD chaito... eternamente agradecido ;)
<telly> invitado cada vez que actualices el nucleo de linux en ubuntu con el burg las vas a pasar canutas para que se te actualice realmente el kernel de ubuntu lo se porque yo tenia el burg y al final lo tuve que desinstalar por los problemas que tenia al recibir las actualizaciones del kernel
<MaRk-I> telly: ya se fue
<MaRk-I> telly: al rato viene tu le ayudas, :))
<telly> telly ha regresado
<telly> voy a limpiar el teclado si ocurre algo raro no os alarmeis
<tank> thedemond mi flash hace crash en ubuntu y estas son sus propiedades : http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4sh5cp&s=7
<Thedemon007> hace crahs en todo o en alguna pagina o aplicación especifica?
<Thedemon007> eres telly no tank?
<tank> en algunas paginas que usan flash 100 por 100
<Thedemon007> como cuales ?
<tank> como por ejemplo clantv
<Thedemon007> recien actualize a esa versión estoy probandola a ver con youtube
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Thedemon007> pasame el link de la pagina que mas te da crah tank
<tank> bueno tan solo mi mision era informar que a diferencia de en windows donde flash no me hace crash todavia en ubuntu 10.10 32 bits si me lo hace en ocasiones
<erAbuelo> flash es una m****
<tank> y que este flash en ubuntu me sobrecarga los procesadores una barbaridad por no decir una burrada
<tank> mas quie el anterior flash
<Thedemon007> Mmm bueno a mi el flash en windows me iva lento no se haora con la actualización en linux me va mejor pero bueno si en vez en cuandooo un crash
<tank> que era mas estable  que este segun mi impresion
<erAbuelo> flash rompe mas que una escopeta de feria, da igual que sea para linux o para windows, lo que pasa es que en windows como siempre rompe algo se nota menos
<tank> este ultimo flash en windows va mejor yo noto la mejoria pero en ubuntu va a peor segun lo van actualizando para ubuntu
<luismi77> wenas
<erAbuelo> tank: no me creo nada, yo estoy con flash, la ultima version y nunca me rompe, en linux
<tank> pues debo ser un caso raro a estudiar pero en ubuntu me hace crash en ocasiones
<erAbuelo> xDD
<erAbuelo> tank:  me refiero a que a veces rompe, por culpa de flash, pero segun el navegador, la pagina, las extensiones instaladas, etc
<erAbuelo> el flash es un come recursos tremendo
<tank> y me exprime los procesadores mas que nunca este ultimo flash
<erAbuelo> eso es normal
<Thedemon007> de que sirve el paquete linux-source??
<erAbuelo> tu que crees ?
<tank> yo lo he usado con los navegadores mozilla tanto en windows como en ubuntu con identicas extensiones y en ubuntu flash me falla en ocasiones
<tank> este ultimo flash
<tank> para ubuntu
<Thedemon007> erAbuelo, pues no estoy seguro si sea como un dev o la fuente del kernel para compilar
<erAbuelo> Thedemon007: mira la descripcion
<tank> el anterior no o no lo era tanto lo que fallaba
<Thedemon007> Mmm luego la miro porque esoty actualzando y me llamo la tención ese paquete
<erAbuelo> Thedemon007: normalmente son los sources del kernel instalado
<tank> bueno si encontrais algo anomalo en el flash para ubuntu 10.10 32 bits dar parte a canonica para que lo revise, gracias  y un saludo
<erAbuelo> tank: el que no encuentre algo anomalo en flash es que no lo usa xDD
<tank> en windows no me pasa esto pero sera como dices
<tank> bye
<erAbuelo> ciao
 * Kurek saluda a todos
<Kurek> buenas tardes... puedo preguntar aquí una duda sobre programación de scripts en batch??
<mimecar> si la pregunta es corta si
<Kurek> tengo el comando
<Kurek> tail -f file
<Kurek> ejecutandose
<Kurek> pero quiero k la salida vaya a un script
<Kurek> secundario
<Kurek> pero no se como pasarlo
<mimecar> tendrás que redireccionar la salida usando tuberías
<mimecar> tail -f .... | script2
<Kurek> yo lo k hice fue lo siguiente
<Kurek> cat output|grep "PING :"|tail -n 1|cut -d":" -f2
<Kurek> pero de aquí me tiene ke hacer un "echo <lo que viene> > input"
<Kurek> pero no lo consigo pues el echo no se realiza
<mimecar> empieza concatenando los comandos uno a uno
<mimecar> si el archivo está completo, para que usas tail?
<Kurek> perdon, me equivoque al pegar el comando
<erUSUL> Kurek: no necesitas el echo.-
<Kurek> tail -f output|grep "PING :"|cut -d":" -f2| <ahora el echo>
<Kurek> entonces que me recomiendar hacer erUSUL
<erUSUL> Kurek: cut ya va a imprimir en pantalla lo que "corte" si lo quieres en un archivo pon "> archivo"
<erUSUL> tail -f output|grep "PING :"|cut -d":" -f2 > archivo
<Kurek> pero debe salir "PONG <salida del cut>"
<Kurek> perdón es k no me explique bien antes...
<erUSUL> Kurek: lo haria de otra forma entonces... « while read -r; if [[ $REPLAY == *PING* ]]; then echo "PONG: ${REPLAY##*:}"; fi; done < <(tail -f output)
<erUSUL> pure bash ;P FTW
<Kurek> mmmm... dejame verlo un rato... no soy aún muy bueno en bash... programo x hobby... autodidacta xDD
<mimecar> erUSUL: ese script aún se entiende, tienes que hacerlo con perl :P
<Kurek> haber si lo entendi un poco...  haces el tail y lo metes en el bucle para que lea lo que tail le dice
<Kurek> descues lanzas un condicional pero no entiendo de donde sale la variable $REPLAY
<Kurek> y el ping x k esta entre los comodines?
<erUSUL> Kurek: es la variable que usa read por defecto y es "$REPLY" ;P sorry
<erUSUL> Kurek: puedes usar otra « while read -r line; if [[ $line == *PING* ]]; then echo "PONG: ${REPLAY##*:}"; fi; done < <(tail -f output)
<Kurek> ok erUSUL... estoi viendolo un poco con ayuda de google
<Kurek> acuerdate del "do"
<Kurek> sino sale un error de no se espera el final del archivo
<Kurek> ok... listo
<Kurek> gracias erUSUL... modifique un poco tu comando
<Kurek> :)
<Kurek> al final me quedo esto
<Kurek> while read -r REPLAY; do ping=$(echo $REPLAY|grep "PING :"|cut -d":" -f2);if [ $ping ]; then echo PONG $ping;fi ; done < <(tail -f output)
<amelie> hola
<amelie> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<Kurek> si lo sé yo te ayudo
<Kurek> que te ocurre?
<amelie> hola! veras
<amelie> tengo esta version de kubuntu Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS \n \l
<amelie> no recuerdo desde cuando
<amelie> pero no puedo ver mi disco de windows
<amelie> osea, tengo un dual boot system
<amelie> un disco duro de 500 gb con windows 7
<amelie> y el otro disco de 500 gb con kubuntu
<amelie> cuando trate de montar la particion de windows
<amelie> me salio el siguiente mensaje:
<Kurek> mmmm... disco duro o particiones??
<amelie> si, perdon el disco
<amelie>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<amelie> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<amelie> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<amelie> /dev/sda2              13       60802   488282112    7  HPFS/NTFS
<amelie> otra cosa
<amelie> al subir la maquina
<amelie> me sale como 4 veces la opcion de linux en el boot
<amelie> cuando le di una opcion para reparar linux
<amelie> no podia hacer los updates del repositorio
<amelie> y todo el tiempo salia este mensaje:
<amelie> hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB drive on Port 5
<amelie> no se si tendra que ver con lo mismo...
<Kurek> al iniciar se activa el grub... el grub puede iniciar linux o windows, y dentro de linux tiene varias opciones, las normales una x cada kernel y las de recuperación tambien una x cada kernel y una opción de recuperación de memoria
<Kurek> así k no te preocupes x las 4 entradas de linux
<amelie> ok
<amelie> entonces debo suponer que los 4 kernels coexisten en el sistema?/
<amelie> pense que solo debia ser uno...
<Kurek> no... linux cada actualización del kernel
<Kurek> lo instala y agrega una nueva entrada en el grub
<Kurek> pero solo se inicia uno
<amelie> ok
<Kurek> haz este comando "sudo fdisk -l"
<Kurek> te pedira contraseña
<Kurek> es para que me muestre todos tus discos duros como estan organizados
<omar> hola a todos
<Kurek> hola omar
<omar> consulta: en Compiz para qué sirve el efecto de Capa de Wiidgets?
<omar> Widgets*
<Kurek> uff... mal vas a preguntarme a mi.. no me gusta compiz así k lo desinstale
<omar> ok, no problem
<omar> solo quería saber, porque ni idea para qué sirve, sin embargo ahí está
<omar> :-)
<omar> otro consulta: Cómo agregar mi ciudad a la ubicación en calendar, para que  mi indique temperatura , etc, si no aparece en listado?
<mimecar> añade las coordenadas geográficas
<omar> y cómo consigo las de mi ciudad? existe algún lugar en la web para eso?
<omar> disculpen la ignorancia
<Kurek> google maps
<Kurek> :)
<mimecar> si buscas en google te tiene que salir
<omar> ok, lo haré
<carlossalazar> buenas tardes alguien me puede dar una idea por que se me guinda el 11.4
<mimecar> porque es una versión beta
<Kurek> sip... sobre todo x k la 11.4 estable sale en 5 días
<Kurek> el día 28 xD!
<Kurek> yo estoi desde hace un mes sin ubuntu y la estoi esperando
<mimecar> 28 - 22 > 5 días :P
<carlossalazar> si busco en el fichero de suseco y no dice nada el log
<Kurek> es k no conte el día 22 x k para lo k keda
<carlossalazar> se que es una beta pero mi madre asi se facil
<mimecar> carlossalazar: no hay soporte de ubuntu 11.04
<carlossalazar> bueno seguire con mi 10.4 lo veo mejor que esta beta con todo y sus cosas y que nueva pero veo que estan pataenaddo con esta 11 gracias por atenderme
<mimecar> el soporte lo tienes en el canal inglés
<mimecar> #ubuntu+1
<carlossalazar> gracias mime
<mimecar> antes de jugar con versiones beta haz un backup de tus datos
<carlossalazar> no tranquilo tengo y dd para eso y si no maquina virtual
<Kurek> t recomiendo VM es mas seguro que en un HD
<Kurek> y sobre todo para trastear con cosas k no se deben xDD
<Kurek> lo digo x experiencia en formatear todo mi disco duro
<Kurek> xD!
<omar> jajajaja suele ocurrir
<omar> Chau, gracias por todo
<omar> que pasen un buen fin de semana santo
<Zuhaitzo> Hola, he instalado un paquete que he obtenido de un fichero rpm pasado a deb con alien, ahora tengo un problema de dependencias.
<mimecar> eso es normal
<Zuhaitzo> sudo apt-get -f install no me permite desinstalarlo, me gustaría saber cómo puedo resolverlo.
<mimecar> si lo instalas sin cumplir las dependencias no te funcionará
<mimecar> que programa es?
<Zuhaitzo> libsdl mixer
<mimecar> no está en los repositorios?
<Zuhaitzo> La versión que necesito para el juego no.
<Kurek> creo k si k esta en los repos originales
<Kurek> de ubuntu
<Zuhaitzo> De todos modos, una vez instalado el juego no ha funcionado.
<Zuhaitzo> :)
<Zuhaitzo> Claro que está, pero no la versión que necesito.
<Zuhaitzo> (Datu-basea irakurtzen ... 295679 fitxategi edo direktorio daude unean instalatuta).
<Zuhaitzo> libsdl-mixer1.2 (.../libsdl-mixer1.2_1.2.8-6.3_i386.deb) deskonprimitzen...
<Zuhaitzo> dpkg: errorea /var/cache/apt/archives/libsdl-mixer1.2_1.2.8-6.3_i386.deb prozesatzean (--unpack):
<Zuhaitzo>  '/usr/lib/libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0' gainidazten saiatzen ari da; sdl-mixer 1.2.11-2 paketean ere badago
<Zuhaitzo> Erroreak aurkitu dira prozesatzean:
<Zuhaitzo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libsdl-mixer1.2_1.2.8-6.3_i386.deb
<mimecar> castigado 1 minuto
<Kurek> no m extraña
<Kurek> el bot lo tomo como flood
<Kurek> a la velocidad k pego xD!
<mimecar> es que es flood
<Kurek> inundación en ingles
<Kurek> es una tecnica de ataque
<Kurek> que consiste en llenar a un proceso
<Kurek> de mucha información
<Kurek> un DDos es un ejemplo de flood x ping
<mimecar> !paste Zuhaitzo
<kubot> mimecar: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Kurek> ya puedes hablar
<mimecar> !paste Zuhaitz
<kubot> Zuhaitz: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> ¿ese juego está en los repositorios?
<xZuhaitzx> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xZuhaitzx> No. El juego es nuevo.
<xZuhaitzx> Es moderno, un juego indie muy chulo.
<xZuhaitzx> El problema es que ahora no puedo desinstalar el paquete libsdl mixer y por lo tanto no puedo instalar ni desinstalar nada.
<mimecar> si no cumples las dependencias no podrás jugar
<xZuhaitzx> Necesito quitarlo.
<Kurek> di el nombre del juego al menos
<xZuhaitzx> mimecar, Están cumplidas.
<xZuhaitzx> mimecar, Pero sus dependencias tienen problemas con mi sistema.
<Kurek> no creo sino las dependencias no dan errores
<xZuhaitzx> Y ahora no puedo quitarlo, el problema que tengo es que no puedo quitarlo. ¿cuándo he nombrado el juego yo?. El juego me da igual.
<xZuhaitzx> :_)
<mimecar> eso te pasa por mezclar paquetes
<mimecar> pon la salida de sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> en pastebin
<xZuhaitzx> mimecar, Sí, lo sé. Y dime, ¿sabes como resolverlo?
<Kurek> creo k es mejor k haga un update
<Kurek> de las dependencias
<Kurek> haber si dan error y cual
<xZuhaitzx>  frozen-bubble : Mendekotasuna:: libsdl-mixer1.2 (>= 1.2.6) baina ez dago instalatuta
<xZuhaitzx> "Baina ez dago instalatuta" Pero no está instalado
<mimecar> frozen bubble si que está en los repositorios
<mimecar> en que idioma tienes tu sistema?
<Kurek> multilingue parece xD!
<xZuhaitzx> Navarro.
<Kurek> podrías al menos traducirlo al castellano
<Kurek> los avisos en navarro
<Kurek> x fa...
<xZuhaitzx> Dime qué parte.
<mimecar> pon la salida del comando que te he puesto antes en pastbein
<mimecar> xZuhaitzx: todo
<xZuhaitzx> A ver, mimecar , ya sé que frozen buble está en el repositorio.
<xZuhaitzx> Por el amor de Thor, a mi el juego me resulta indiferente.
<xZuhaitzx> Solo quiero quitar la versión de libsdl mixer que metí tras hacer el deb desde un rpm.
<xZuhaitzx> xD
<Kurek> estoi con mimecar... traducelo todo lo k tu entiendas k estea en navarro
<mimecar> cuando pegues el texto me avisas
<xZuhaitzx> mimecar, ¿Qué más da?
<xZuhaitzx> Ya te lo he pegado.
<xZuhaitzx>  frozen-bubble : Mendekotasuna:: libsdl-mixer1.2 (>= 1.2.6) baina ez dago instalatuta
<atotclic> buenas
<Kurek> hola atotclic
<mimecar> xZuhaitzx: la salida de => sudo apt-get upgrade
<xZuhaitzx> El problema es entre esa versión de lib sdl mixer y entre sdl-mixer 1.2.11-2, que es elq ue está instalado y no pertenece a Ubuntu.
<atotclic> como va???
<mimecar> ponla en pastbein
<xZuhaitzx> Te la he pegado ya. Es esa.
<Kurek> hiciste el sudo apt-get upgrade k te pidio xZuhaitzx
<xZuhaitzx> El resto es normal.
<Kurek> pegala toda
<xZuhaitzx> El resto es irrelevante.
<xZuhaitzx> xXD
<Kurek> nosotros ayudamos y toda info es poca
<mimecar> xZuhaitzx: entonces con la información que das
<xZuhaitzx> Bueno, ya lo resuelvo yo.
<xZuhaitzx> mimecar, Es suficiente.
<mimecar> abre el centro de software de ubuntu y desinstala el paquete
<xZuhaitzx> No h ay más que añadir.
<Kurek> mmmmm... solo puedo decir entonces buena suerte xZuhaitzx
<xZuhaitzx> Gracias por la atención, un saludo.
<atotclic> cual esel problema
<atotclic> no te vayas
<Kurek> intalo un paquete rpm transformado a deb con alias
<Kurek> ahora le da problemas y quería desinstalarlo
<Kurek> pero le pediamos info y no decia ni pio
<atotclic> qalien
<atotclic> alien
<Kurek> ademas de la poca k daba que estaba en navarro
<atotclic> si preguntas y te estan preguntando es de mala educacion irte
<atotclic> yo he entrado he visto que tenia un problema intento que me informe para poder solucionarselo y se va
<Kurek> ya... pero k le vas a hacer
<Kurek> hay gente así...
<atotclic> ya ya lo veo
<xZuhaitzx> Resuelto.
<Kurek> x cierto como puedo ver una lista de comandos del kubot?
<xZuhaitzx> :-)
<Kurek> m alegro xZUhaitzx
<xZuhaitzx> libsdl-mixer1.2 (.../libsdl-mixer1.2_1.2.8-6.3_i386.deb) deskonprimitzen...
<xZuhaitzx> libsdl-mixer1.2 (1.2.8-6.3) konfiguratzen...
<xZuhaitzx> libsdl-perl (2.2.5-1) konfiguratzen...
<xZuhaitzx> :-)
<xZuhaitzx> kubot, Una pregunta, ¿de donde eres?
<kubot> xZuhaitzx: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<atotclic> otra segun que paquete sea que se descargue el fuente y makee
<xZuhaitzx> kubot, ¿?
<Kurek> pense k tenias inteligencia
<xZuhaitzx> ¿kubot es un bot?
<mimecar> xZuhaitzx: es un programa
<xZuhaitzx> xD
<Kurek> xZuhaitzx kubot es un bot
<xZuhaitzx> Sí, ya veo.
<Kurek> si..
<xZuhaitzx> Bueno, ¿por qué iba a saberlo?
<Kurek> a lo mejor x k lleva la palabra bot en su nombre
<Kurek> y antes mimecar hizo
<Kurek> !paste xZuhaitzx
<kubot> xZuhaitzx: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<xZuhaitzx> Ser inteligente es ser consciente de que un ser humano no tiene por qué detectar la presencia humana detrás de una conversación que se resuelve con mayor o menor naturalidad. Eso sería magia.
<Kurek> y te respondio, como ahora
<xZuhaitzx> Ah, vale.
<xZuhaitzx> Estaba liandome entre kubot  y Kurek .
<xZuhaitzx> Ya me parecía raro.
<xZuhaitzx> La pregunta era para tí, el ¿de donde eres?
<xZuhaitzx> :-)
<Kurek> si... ahora k lo dices se parecen un poco jajaja
<Kurek> soy de españa
<Kurek> galicia para ser exactos
<atotclic> yo barcelona
<atotclic> por si te sirve
<xZuhaitzx> Ah, y de verdad que no reconoces la lengua de Navarra, el euskera... ¿?
<xZuhaitzx> Curioso...
<Kurek> conozco el gallego si te sirve xD!
<xZuhaitzx> Yo sí conozco el gallego como para reconocerlo.
<xZuhaitzx> Sí, yo no lo hablo, pero... Lo reconocería jeje
<Kurek> mmm... yo te reconozco otros idiomas internacionales... pero los españole solo reconoceria el catalan
<Kurek> aparte de los k habló
<xZuhaitzx> Vale.
<xZuhaitzx> ¿No te parece identificable nuestra lengua?
<Kurek> alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir una lista de comandos del kubot??
<xZuhaitzx> Suele ocurrir al contrario ...
<atotclic> kubot help
<atotclic> ayuda
<Kurek> no es eso, es k es extraña, no procede de ninguna lengua romance
<Kurek> ok.. gracias atotclic
<xZuhaitzx> Kurek, Por eso mismo...
<xZuhaitzx> jeje
<atotclic> no sale
<Kurek> mejor lo digo al kubot x mp xD!
<mimecar> recordar que este canal es para soporte
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Kurek> sip... tienes razon mimecar
<Kurek> lo siento... simpre m voy un poco del tema
<xZuhaitzx> mimecar, Te voy a poner el juego, para que veas cual es:
<Kurek> xZuhaitzx... mejor k pares habla x el offtopic
<Kurek> sino t banean
<mimecar> Kurek: para un baneo hace falta más cosas
<xZuhaitzx> mimecar, http://www.escapefromquaoar.com/?page_id=42
<xZuhaitzx> Ese es.
<Kurek> mmmm depende... todo depende... si no obedeces las normas durante mucho rato ya es motivo de baneo, no crees?
<xZuhaitzx> De cualquier modo, ya he instalado los paquetes necesarios y no funciona en este sistema.
<Kurek> aunque solo sea temporalmente
<xZuhaitzx> :-)
<xZuhaitzx> Debo reconsiderar tener un Windows XP para estas cosas...
 * xZuhaitzx hereje
<Kurek> xZuhaitzx no te vendas al lado oscuro de los SO
<Kurek> xD!
<mimecar> Kurek: si te dan avisos, los ignoras y no te comportas bien en el canal si que se puede tener un ban
<atotclic> una pregunta desde donde chateais
<atotclic> ??
<atotclic> ya se respuerstas xchat
<atotclic> yo utilizo empathy
 * Kurek da un coscorron a xZuhaitzx
<Kurek> pero si tienes el codigo fuente
<Kurek> x k no lo compilas
<Kurek> y te dejas d convertir rpm
<xZuhaitzx> kubot, Es una posibilidad.
<kubot> xZuhaitzx: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<xZuhaitzx> Ains.
<xZuhaitzx> xD
<Kurek> soy kurek xD!
<xZuhaitzx> kubot, Badakizu nafarreraz? hobeto elkar mintzatzen nire hizkuntzaz...
<xZuhaitzx> XD
<xZuhaitzx> Kurek, Sí, quizás lo compilo.
<xZuhaitzx> Voy a ver.
<xZuhaitzx> Tendré que bajarme muchas librerias de desarrollo pero bueno
<Kurek> perdona atotclic, no te respondi
<Kurek> yo no uso xchat
<Kurek> yo ahora mismo uso ychat
<Kurek> xD!
<Kurek> jajaja, esto deberia ir en offtopic, pero allí no habla ni dios... así k mirar esto
<atotclic> lo digo por si tienes ubuntu
<Kurek> !ti
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'ti'.
<atotclic> puedes utilizar empathy
<atotclic> que biene instalado
<Kurek> si, pero yo ahora toi en windows
<atotclic> ok
<Kurek> hace un mes se me formateo todo mi HD
<atotclic> en el lado oscuro
<mimecar> si no está relacionado con el soporte, usar el canal de offtopic
<Kurek> y prefiero esperar para no formatear tanto mi PC
<Kurek> pero alli no habla ni dios
<Kurek> es aburrido mimecar
<mimecar> y?
<atotclic> hablamos los dos
<mimecar> este canal es solo para soporte
<atotclic> voy para alli
<Kurek> ok... seguimos x offtopic atotclic... xzuhaitzx si kieres ven tambien
<xZuhaitzx> Kurek, No es el código fuente, son ejecutables únicamente.
<xZuhaitzx> Ya decía yo que no me sonaba... :-)
<xZuhaitzx> Vienen ejecutables de Linux 32 y 64 bits y Windows.
<Kurek> http://www.libsdl.org/projects/SDL_mixer/release/SDL_mixer-1.2.11.zip
<Kurek> codigo fuente del mixer
<Kurek> k te indica el juego
<Kurek> haces un ./configure
<Kurek> instalas lo k te pide
<Kurek> y cuando acabe el configure haces el install
<mimecar> si compilas el código fuente no tendrás actualizaciones
<Kurek> pero funciona bien sin temor
<xZuhaitzx> ¿Para qué?
<xZuhaitzx> Ya tengo el .deb
<xZuhaitzx> Y no funciona
<xZuhaitzx> Y además, me da problemas de dependencias, ya que muchas apicacioens dependen de la versión anterior...
<atotclic> mime car podrias ir a offtopic
<Kurek> un rpm convertido a veces da errores sin encambio el codigo fuente
<Kurek> si se instala bien no suele darlos
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<Kurek> buenas tardes
<shai-> Alguien me ayuda a la instalacion de GNOME 3 en Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<mimecar> shai-: no te lo aconsejo
<shai-> mimecar: Es que realmente me motiva el GNOME 3, aparte mi hermano que usa Archlinux, lo usa y no le da problemas
<erAbuelo> shai-: mira el blog de fosco
<mimecar> shai-: hay un PPA para ubuntu 11.04
<shai-> erAbuelo: Me das el link ?
<erAbuelo> http://dmolinap.blogspot.com/
<shai-> mimecar: Ayer instale el 11.04, pero como es Beta da muchos problemas
<mimecar> gnome3 es incompatible con varios paquetes
<mimecar> haz un backup de tus datos
<shai-> Si me pueden dar el link del ppa para Ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> pero lo más probable es que te quedes sin sistema
<shai-> mimecar: Ya lo tengo
<mimecar> no hay ppa para ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> aparte, te desinstalará paquetes del sistema
<shai-> En cuantos dias sale el 11.04 ?
<mimecar> a final de mes
<mimecar> y NO llevará gnome 3
<erAbuelo> ni forma de instalarlo oficialmente
<mimecar> si lo instalas, unity se va fuera,
<erAbuelo> lo cual es una muy buena razon para instalarlo xDDD
<mimecar> y tampoco podrás desinstalar gnome 3 después,
<atotclic> el dia 28 asi
<shai-> Entoces, cuando lo podre instalar en mi notebook ?
<mimecar> gnome 3 de forma oficial con ubuntu 11.10
<shai-> mimecar: Lo que pasa es que estoy muy motivado con GNOME 3, ya he formateado mi PC como 5 veces solo por querer usarlo, que hago ?
<mimecar> gnome 3 es prácticamente igual a gnome 2
<mimecar> tendrás que esperar a la 11.04
<mimecar> y que al usar el PPA de gnome 3 no se rompa el sistema
<shai-> mm :[
<mimecar> instala gnome shell en tu versión de ubuntu
<shai-> mimecar: Si instalo el gnome-shell, que pasara ?
<mimecar> que tendrás la interfaz de gnome 3
<shai-> mimecar: Eso me gustaria, me das una tutorial ?
<mimecar> instala el programa y luego lo activas en Efectos de escritorio
<Kurek> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell (sinome equivoco)
<mimecar> no podrás personalizar nada de gnome shell
<mimecar> (igual que en gnome 3)
<shai-> Ok, vere como me va
<shai-> En caso de emergencia, lo puedo sacar cierto ?
<mimecar> si
<atotclic> una cosda es mas rapido gnome 3
<atotclic> ??
<shai-> Ok, gracias
<mimecar> un estilo
<mimecar> es mucho más simple que gnome 2
<shai-> mimecar: En que parte lo activo ?
<mimecar> efectos de escritorio
<omikron4> yo veo mejor unity que gnome 3, de hecho en gnome 3 pulsas aplicaciones y te salen las 1000 que tengas, en unity puedes acudir a las aplicaciones por orden
<shai-> Sistema > Preferencias > Aparencias ?
<omikron4> es una opinion personal
<shai-> mimecar: Sistema > Preferencias > Aparencias ?
<Kurek> yo cuando probe gnome shell tampoco me gusto
<mimecar> si te aparece ahí efectos de escritorio si
<shai-> Efecto visual me aparece...
<Kurek> así k lo dje y me volví a mi genome
<erAbuelo> omikron4: no, en gnome3 tb salen por categorias
<omikron4> pues en el que yo me instale hace como unos 4 dias no habia eso... quizas haya que instalarlo como nuevo
<shai-> mimecar: No me sale, me lo puedes explicar un poco mas detallado ;s
<mimecar> ya has encontrado Efectos de escritorio?
<shai-> Me aparece Efectos visuales
<erAbuelo> omikron4: yo instale gnome3 esta semana,  y sale un panel a la derecha por categorias
<mimecar> ahí te saldrá la opción de usar gnome shell
<mimecar> únicamente si tu ordenador tiene aceleración 3D
<shai-> mimecar: Como lo se ?
<shai-> Debo reiniciar no ?
<mimecar> no
<shai-> mm
<mimecar> ¿has seleccionado gnome shell?
<shai-> Me deja poner la opcion "extra", pero no parece Gnome-Shell
<shai-> :s
<Lostizytu> q es gnome shell?
<Lostizytu> :S
<mimecar> ¿te ha dado errores al instalarlo?
<Lostizytu> xd
<mimecar> Lostizytu: el interfaz de gnome 3
<shai-> no, no me a dado error
<Lostizytu> aaah
<Lostizytu> xd
<zcomV2> y no se solusionaria antes con synaptic?
<Lostizytu> yo instale gnome 3
<zcomV2> perdon
<Lostizytu> xd
<omikron4> pero aunque fuera asi, creo que canonical esta convencido de que unity es mejor que gnome3.. aunque todo esto no va a ningun sitio, tal vez deberian haber mejorado lo que tenian.. y si quieres un dock te lo pones...no que te pongan ellos lo que quieran... y encima incompatible con los efectos. y asi van mal, pues al final es lo unico que habra.. aunque te permitan la vista clasica no sera por mucho tiempo porque lo que hay es lo que hay
<shai-> mimecar: Lo intentare hacer por Synapatic
<Lostizytu> apt-get install gnome3
<Lostizytu> xd
<mimecar> como lo has instalado con la consola
<mimecar> Lostizytu: en ubuntu lo dudo
<zcomV2> eso no va Lostizytu
<Lostizytu> no?
<Lostizytu> xd
<zcomV2> lo acabo de probar
<mimecar> omikron4: ahora es el momento de pasar a kde...
<Lostizytu> sudo aptitude install gnome3-session
<Lostizytu> =)
<mimecar> usar un interfaz de usuario que parece de juguete..
<mimecar> Lostizytu: tampoco
<omikron4> me extraña que no se pueda cuando en la pagina de ubuntu 11.04 te sale el home de gnome 3 enalteciendolo.. no se si sera por hacer la pelota, pero esta ahi
<zcomV2> yo uso musix y tiene KDE y en backtrack q es un ubuntu con KDE le pude instalar el gnome, y tenia los dos escritorios, uno encima le otro
<Lostizytu> yo instale asi
<mimecar> omikron4: ubuntu 11.04 lleva gnome 2
<Lostizytu> funciono
<Lostizytu> xd
<shai-> mimecar: que hago, no me aparece la opcion de gnome shell, seguro que no debo reiniciar ?
<omikron4> mimecar: estoy en kubuntu y en la otra particion es donde esta gnome.. aunque vista clasica
<mimecar> shai-: pon el comando que has usado para instalar gnome-shell
<zcomV2> perdona Lostizytu  quizas me falla la source.list de apt
<zcomV2> quizas tenga q hacer update
<zcomV2> upgrade
<shai-> mimecar: puse $ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<mimecar> eso te lo tiene que instalar
<omikron4> mimecar: eso ya lo se.. solodigo que en la pagina del 11.04 en el slide te sale gnome 3 y canonical haciendo gala de apoyo a gnome 3
<mimecar> zcomV2: en ubuntu no está gnome 3
<shai-> mimecar: no deberia poner sudo apt-get update ?
<mimecar> no
<Lostizytu> zcomV2: =>> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds
<mimecar> Lostizytu: NO
<Lostizytu> sudo aptitude install gnome3-session
<zcomV2> interesante mimecar  gracias
<mimecar> ese repositorio es para ubuntu 11.04
<shai-> mimecar: Entonces que hago ?
<Lostizytu> 10.10
<Lostizytu> http://www.pagondel.org/how-to-instalar-gnome-3-en-ubuntu-10-10/
<Lostizytu> =)
<zcomV2> :P
<mimecar> si pasas a gnome 3, ya no se puede desinstalar
<Lostizytu> pk?
<shai-> mimecar: Que debo hacer?
<mimecar> lo pone en el repositorio de ppa
<mimecar> shai-: cierra sesión y vuelve a entrar
<shai-> ok
<atotclic> hombre estas aqui
<mimecar> This package contains packages from GNOME3 and their dependencies so  they can be used in Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty).  This PPA is EXPERIMENTAL and  MAY BREAK YOUR SYSTEM.  There is no downgrade process.
<shai-> mimecar: No ha pasado nada
<atotclic> ahora vuelvo reclaman mi atencion
<atotclic> jajajajjaj
<omikron4> mimecar: lo que dice aki "There is no downgrade process." es que no puedes volver a una version anterior
<shai-> mimecar: :s debo hacer ?
<mimecar> shai-: te debería salir gnome shell
<shai-> mimecar: Osea voy a Sistema > Preferencias > Aparencia > Efectos visuales > GNOME SHELL ?
<mimecar> si
<omikron4> lo que me gusta es que te avisan... este paquete es experimental y puede romper o parar tu sistema", jajaja
<mimecar> en la misma ventana que se activan los efectos de compiz
<mimecar> omikron4: da igual, no lo leeran
<omikron4> la verdad es que unity me parece mas practico y encima mas bonito que la alfombra bicolor de gnome
<mimecar> son gustos
<omikron4> aunque parece que la una esta inspirada en la otra
<mimecar> a mi me parece que gnome 3 y unity limitan mucho
<shai-> mimecar: No deberia ir a el Compiz, y ahi seleccionar el efecto de Gnome shell
<shai-> ?
<mimecar> no
<omikron4> mimecar: si que limitan.. por eso me fui a kde.. que me esta encantando
<shai-> :s
<mimecar> gnome shell funciona aparte de compiz
<mimecar> si tienes compiz no tienes gnome shell
<shai-> mimecar: La verdad no e instalado nada, acabo de formatear
<shai-> he hecho lo que me dijiste ...
<shai-> que hago ?
<mimecar> no preguntar todo el rato que haces
<shai-> ...
<mimecar> si no tienes errores al instalar gnome shell
<mimecar> te tiene que salir la opción de gnome shell en la parte de efectos de escritorio
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<shai-> eso estoy haciendo ahora, esta actualizando
<mimecar> cuando tengas todas reinicia
<shai-> ok
 * omikron4 piensa que tanto unity como gnome  3 son un paso atras
<mimecar> seguramente
<deco> aloha
<Kurek> hola
<shai-> mimecar: Actualize, hice un cambio que lei en una pagina que cambia algo por gnome-shell, y ahora se supone que esta GNOME SHELL, pero no se ve como GNOME 3, se ve raro, esto mismo me paso la otra vez
<mimecar> que cambio has hecho
<shai-> mimecar: altiro te doy el link de lo que hice
<atotclic> a ver sal de la sesion
<shai-> http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2010/11/como-instalar-gnome-shell-y-ubuntu.html
<atotclic> shai sal de la sesion
<shai-> ya y que hago ?
<atotclic> he inicia con genome3
<shai-> ok
<mimecar> no hace falta usar gconf para usar gnome shell
<shai-> mimecar: me puedes decir que hiba antes que lo cambiase a gnome-shell
<shai-> para poder volverlo a poner
<mimecar> no lo se
<erAbuelo> joder "hiba" <- eso duele
<atotclic> a ver yo lo tengo instalado
<atotclic> ves a centro de software y mira a ver si esta gnome3
<atotclic> buscalo
<shai-> erAbuelo: no jodas
<xangua> no, no está....porque no es gnome 3
<xangua> es como lo dice, un simple shell; gnome acaba de salir si lo quieres probar descarga el live cd de gnome3.org
<shai-> aff, voy a intentar istalar el gnome3-session
<shai-> haber si con eso funciona
<mimecar> shai-: te vas a quedar sin sistema
<Kurek> shai... no te arriesges mucho
<Stoneangel> buenas tardes, alguien me puede ayudar?
<shai-> mimecar: ok, dejame reiniciar para que vuelva a como estaba antes, y me ayudan para que me funcione el gnome shell
<Stoneangel> el idioma de mis aplicaciones se cambió a inglés, reinstalé los paquetes de idiomas pero algunas siguen en inglés como por ejemplo el emesene, uso ubuntu 10.10 actualizado a la fecha
<atotclic> estoneangel desde idiomas
<atotclic> tienes que poner el primero español
<Stoneangel> ya lo he hecho, y recargado los idiomas
<Stoneangel> lo mismo en el gdm
<asdcg> Solo pido dusculpas a: "fosco_" a y a "killman" de cualquier forma se lo dire cuando lo vea, despues no volvere a molestar por aca
<asdcg> ciao
<shai-> mimecar: me quede sin bordes de pestaña
<xangua> y a ese qué le picó¿ :S
<shai-> me puedes decir que va envez de gnome-shell
<mimecar> has restaurado lo que ponía en el gestor de ventanas?
<shai-> si, pero creo que lo escribi mal
<shai-> me dices que va porfavor
<xangua> mecaticy¿
<xangua> gnome-panel¿
<shai-> no se
<deco> disuuclpe
<shai-> era algo asi como gnome-dg
<deco> alguien me puede ayudar
<shai-> algo asi
<atotclic> di deco
<shai-> mimecar: me dices porfavor
<deco> Hla >D
<deco> :D
<xangua> clic derecho> desestablecer¿
<atotclic> deco cual es el problema
<mimecar> como no sea metacity...
<mimecar> shai-: prueba "metacity"
<deco> necesito usar SQL con netbeans... y no tengo la minima idea de como instalar la libreria >.> para poder usarlo
<deco> LS
<mimecar> deco: descargas la librería  y la añades al path de java
<Stoneangel> atotclic mis aplicaciones siguen en inglés a pesar de configurar el español como predeterminado y de recargar la sesión, que otra cosa puedo intentar?
<atotclic> pero esta el primero en la lista
<mimecar> Stoneangel: instalar las traducciones
<atotclic> y todo el idioma al completo
<Stoneangel> si, de primero tengo español, castellano y de segundo tengo español colombia
<atotclic> traducciones
<Stoneangel> como las instalo? porque hasta hace un par de días estaba todo bien
<deco> O.O ni idea de donde esta ese path  o como hacerlo disculpen soy bastante noob en ubuntu ejejeje
<Stoneangel> como se llama el paquete
<mimecar> deco: no tiene nada que ver con ubuntu
<mimecar> descargas la librería y la añades al netbeans
<shai-> mimecar: listo ya lo logre, pero ahora como hago para que el gnome shell, funcione y se vea mi pc como gnome 3
<shai-> ?
<mimecar> ve a Efectos de escritorio
<shai-> esque no me aparece gnome shell
<mimecar> solo tendrá la apariencia de gnome shell
<shai-> mimecar: pero seria la aparencia igual a GNOME 3 o parecida ?
<mimecar> es la apariencia
<mimecar> solo la forma de distribuir el escritorio
<atotclic> sal de la sesion y entra como gnome3
<shai-> mimecar: Se deberia ver como esto no ? http://gnome3.com/img/overview-big.png
<mimecar> la barra de la izquierda no
<mimecar> las notificaciones tampoco
<shai-> afff
<shai-> entonces no seria GNOME 3
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> solo es la shell
<shai-> mmm
<mimecar> los extras que tiene gnome 3 no te vienen
<shai-> y me dices que con la ubuntu 11.04 deberia funcionar gnome 3 ?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> digo que tiene un reposirio experimental de ppa
<mimecar> repositorio
<shai-> mm ok
<omikron4> una pregunta.. estoy cambiando la interfaz del omikron recovery.. de las dos.. cual esta mejor? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/recovery.png
<erAbuelo> como se puede parar gdm ?
<omikron4> erAbuelo: gdm stop?
<erAbuelo> lo he probado y no va
<omikron4> y si no cierras sesion y entras como quieras en las opcioens de abajo
<erAbuelo> quiero parar gdm
<erAbuelo> no cambiar de session
<omikron4> no es cambiar de sesion sino cerrarla y abrirla con otra interfaz u opcion
<erAbuelo> no quiero eso, quiero cerrar gdm y las X
<omikron4> de todas formas puedes activar el ctrl+alt+bakcspace para salir del servidor x
<erAbuelo> pero no quiero eso, quiero parar gdm, es un servicio deberia poder pararse
<omikron4> pos si es un servicio prueba sudo service gdm stop
<erAbuelo> con upstart no se usa service
<erAbuelo> antes de preguntar ya probe todo lo obvio :)
<omikron4> pos me pillas en gallumbos erAbuelo
<omikron4> yo tambien he quedado emocianado por tantas respuestas para la pregunta cual interfaz gusta mas? :( :~
<mimecar> xD
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> nas
<Souchiro> una preguntota, en la terminal hay un comando para saber la temperatura del procesador y de la mother?
<fdvalero> sip
<fdvalero> pero creo q primero debes de instalarlo
<Souchiro> y tambien, cuantos gb de ram aguanta el ubuntu de 32 bits
<fdvalero> sudo apt-get install hddtemp
<mimecar> Souchiro: 2^32
<fdvalero> y luego ejecutas hddtemp /dev/hda  o /dev/sda
<hashashin> Souchiro, lm_sensors para cpu y mother y hddtemp para los discos
<xangua> !pae | Souchiro
<kubot> Souchiro: Para usar más de ~3.2GB de RAM en un sistema de 32 bits puedes instalar el kernel PAE. Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE para más información
<fdvalero> dependiendo de la particion de tu disco
<dzup> no que desde quien sabe que version, no mas gnome pero unity?
<atotclic> que sepa linux soporta toda la memoria ram
<Souchiro> :O
<surfer_21> hola gente
<mimecar> dzup: la 11.10
<surfer_21> buendia
<Souchiro> checare ese datp xangua :)
<Souchiro> dato *
<Souchiro> tonx para la temperatura el lm_sensors?
<erAbuelo> 2^32 Gb ?
<mimecar> dos elevado a 32
<Souchiro> por que el hddtemp me imagino que solo es la temperatura de los discos duros
<erAbuelo> pero bits
<mimecar> te dará el número de bits que puede direccionar
<erAbuelo> ok
<erAbuelo> pero eso es direcionamiento directo, con el sistema de paginas se consigue direccionar mas
<mimecar> el límite está en algo más de 3 GB
<Souchiro> 4294967296
<Souchiro> io pense que era 4 gb
<surfer_21> si tengo una carpeta que no tiene permisos de nada porque es del root como puedo hacerla para que sea una carpeta normal???
<mimecar> Souchiro: eso son bits
<mimecar> surfer_21: donde está esa carpeta?
<surfer_21> en mi home dentro de mi usuario junto con todos los .carpetas
<Souchiro> 4096 mb?
<mimecar> por que has creado una carpeta como root?
<surfer_21> mimecar, se puso como root cuando independize el home del raiz
<surfer_21> es la carpeta donde esta el jdownloader
<mimecar> si está dentro de tu home no puede ser root
<mimecar> cambia el usuario
<surfer_21> mimecar, es la unica carpeta que esta como root
<surfer_21> eso es lo que quiero hacer cambiarle los permisos pero no puedo
<mimecar> chown
<surfer_21> como cambio el usuario de esa carpeta??
<surfer_21> mimecar,  la carpeta se encuentra en /home/miusuariui}}
<surfer_21> mimecar,  la carpeta se encuentra en /home/miusuario/.jd/
<cousteau> Souchiro, es algo menos de 4 GB. Las direcciones mapeadas en memoria no son 100% memoria RAM; también hay algunas direcciones para el procesador y otros periféricos
<mimecar> sudo chown carpeta
<surfer_21> como puedo hacer para la carpeta .jd pase a ser una carpeta normal??
<cousteau> sudo chown -R usuario:usuario carpeta
<mimecar> sudo chown usuario carpeta
<surfer_21> vale mimecar voy a iintentar eso
<surfer_21> luego te cuento como me fue
<cousteau> -R para que lo haga también con archivos y subcarpetas
<surfer_21> perfecto el R entonces se lo pondre porque tienes muchas subcarpetas
<Souchiro> :O osea que si tengo 4 gb de memoria, pero comparto 256 a video, no desperdicio de memoria
<mimecar> esa carpeta solo puede ser del usuario root si has lanzado jdownloader con sudo
<mimecar> Souchiro: un sistema de 32 bits tiene un máximo de memoria ram
<cousteau> Souchiro, la verdad, ni idea... hace tiempo no comparto con el vídeo
<cousteau> prueba a ver
<Souchiro> mem[Physical: 1.7GB, 56.3% free - Swap: 1.1GB, 100.0% free]
<cousteau> de todas formas, a lo mejor te interesa el kernel PAE
<cousteau> !PAE
<kubot> Para usar más de ~3.2GB de RAM en un sistema de 32 bits puedes instalar el kernel PAE. Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE para más información
<surfer_21> mimecar,  asi es solo puedo ejectuar jdonwloader como sudo y es una molestia tner que ingresar a la consola y ejecutarlo asi cada vez
<mimecar> surfer_21: entonces siempre tendrás las carpetas como root
<Souchiro> sipo , checare ese dato
<mimecar> no está relacionado con "independizar" homa
<mimecar> home
<surfer_21> no pero ahora le cambiare el usuario como me dijeron
<mimecar> te va a volver a pasar
<Souchiro> una preguntota, como intalo lm_sensors ?
<mimecar> nunca se tiene que usar sudo para cosas que no son de administración
<Souchiro> en el gestor de paquetes si escribo eso, me aparecen 3
<mimecar> un error o un troyano en el programa y tiene acceso a todo tu sistema
<Souchiro> wmtemp, wmgtemp, collectd-core
<hashashin> Souchiro, sudo aptitude install lm-sensors
<surfer_21> tienes razon mimecar lo que pasa que estaba con tucan manager  y jdownloader lo habia dejado de lado y ahora que lo queria utilizar pues me aburri de acerlo por terminal y eso estaba asi porque se cambio algo sin que me diera cuenta cuando independize el home
<hashashin> luego tienes que ejecutar sensors-detect y seguir las instrucciones que te de en pantalla Souchiro
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> eso?
<Souchiro> crei que era mas facil xD
<hashashin> donde ves la dificultad?
<cousteau> !sensors
<kubot> ¿Quieres monitorear la Tª de tu CPU rpms etc? Configura sensors https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<cousteau> meh, en inglés... mejor http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Monitorizar_temperaturas_de_hardware
<surfer_21> mimecar, se cambio de dueño ahora la carpeta es de mi usuario
<surfer_21> me queda una sola cosa mas por hacer
<mimecar> y cuando lances jdownloader volverás a tener cosas como root
<surfer_21> al agregarlo a alicaciones tngo que usar un lanzador
<surfer_21>  no no
<surfer_21> lo hice con .R para que todo quedara con mi usuario
<surfer_21> -r
<mimecar> da igual
<surfer_21> --R
<mimecar> los archivos nuevos se crearán como root
<mimecar> si usas sudo con jdownloader
<surfer_21> estas seguro y porque pasaria eso si he cambiado el usuario dueño de esa carpeta?
<mimecar> ...
<surfer_21> ahora a eso voy
<surfer_21> el lanzador tengo que ponerlo de la siguiente forma
<mimecar> los archivos se crean con el usuario que ha lanzado el programa
<cousteau> _si_ usas sudo, pasará eso. Si no, no.
<mimecar> si lo lanzas con sudo siempre serán de root
<surfer_21> java -jar /home/luis/.jd/JDownloader.jar
<surfer_21> sin sudo
<surfer_21> claro
<Souchiro> ese si ta mas explicado costeau
<surfer_21> sin sudo
<Souchiro> pero weno, lo intentare, gracias hashashin, costeau
<atotclic> tengo un post en mi web de jdownloader instalacion y preparacion
<atotclic> http://www.atotclic.es
<surfer_21> gracias mimecar  sin sudo lo ejecuto sin problemas quedo como nuevo
<atotclic> por esto quiero un xchat en mi web
<Souchiro> o.o
<surfer_21> cousteau, gracias igual
<Souchiro> tambien se puede usar mibbit
<Souchiro> es un web chat para irc
<Souchiro> :)
<atotclic> ahora mirare
<atotclic> ahora vuelvo
<Souchiro> mibbit.net
<Souchiro> digo .com
<surfer_21> mimecar,  me quedo un pequeño detalle
<surfer_21> como lo cambio de grupo a esa carpeta tmb??
<mimecar> chgrp
<surfer_21> tendria que hacerlo sudo chgrp -R .jd
<mimecar> te falta poner el grupo
<Nattya> tambien se puede con chwon, no? chown -opcion $propietarioo:grupo
<surfer_21>  sudo chgrp migrupo -R .jd
<surfer_21> bien ahora si lo cambio y quedo todo correcto al parecer
<Nattya> tambien se puede con chwon, no? chown -opcion $propietarioo:grupo
<surfer_21> Nattya, no tengo ideal chgrp pero la que me funciono con e
<surfer_21> perdon
<casa> como se llama el paquete del programa para ver el uso en disco que trae ubuntu?
<surfer_21> me funcion con chgrp
<cousteau> meh... mejor qwebirc para chat, que no necesita java ni flash
<cousteau> casa, baobab
<atotclic1> voy a ver
<casa> cousteau, gracias :)
<atotclic1> he cambiado de pc
<atotclic1> al de sobremesa
<atotclic1> el otro va muy lento
<cousteau> de nada
<atotclic1> muchas gracias
<atotclic1> joder ventanitas por todos lados jajajjaja
<peer> hola
<peer> tengo una pregunta
<wicope> ask!
<wicope> hola
<mimecar> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest60021> estava formateando el pen-drive cuando sin querer elimine mi xp del pc , la cuestion es que necesito recuperarlo como lo hago?
<mimecar> las herramientas que conozco son de windows
<Guest60021> no me va el cd-rom, habia pensado en system rescue pero lo he bajado con unetbootin y sale dañado
<Guest60021> no me podeis ayudar?
<wicope> mmm, recuperar el xp?
<wicope> tienes ubuntu y windows xp?
<Guest60021> si
<mimecar> Guest60021: lo que has formateado es la memoria usb o windows
<Guest60021> bueno al menos tenia
<Guest60021> mimecar, sin querer he formateado windows
<mimecar> no se si gparted tendrá alguna opción
<Guest60021> por lo visto en gparted hay una solucion la voy a probar
<hashashin> Guest60021, si recreas las particiones tal y como estaban con gparted pero NO formateas, deberais recuperarla, luego pasale un scandisk desde win
<rengo> holas ente
<rengo> una duda exite distro en base ubuntu sea mas liviana posible saque menos recursos de la pc sea posible?
<cousteau> rengo, lubuntu
<cousteau> va bastante bien en ordenadores limitados
<rengo> idea cos ponerlo mi server gast menos recirsos posible a si todo potecial usa las virtuales.
<rengo> lubuntu hardware necesita?
<wicope> rengo: Cúanta ram tiene el equipo?
<rengo> por ahora 2gb pero ponerle mas
<rengo> igual quiero mayor poder mem y el micro use virtuales
<hashashin> rengo, pq escribes como los indios de las películas? yo al menos no entiendo na XD
<rengo> quiero decirte idea es serverfisoco gaste menos cantidad de recursos posible. a sitodo poder micro y las memorias usen las pcs vimtuales del server
<Souchiro> weno ia toy configurando el lm_sensors
<Souchiro> pero... no encuentro una cisita que me pide en el manual :S
<Souchiro> cosita *
<hashashin> rengo, instala ubuntu server sin entorno gráfico y las mínimas cosas
<rengo> lo se pero lleno cosas server mismo por que necesito virtualbox
<rengo> idea usarlo con un eterno grafico liviano
<atotclic> hay entornos livianos
<rengo> puede usar con virtualbox?
<Lamusj> instalale xfce
<atotclic> quieres usar virtualbox en un entorno liviano?
<nestor> Advertencia se han detectado multilpes dispositivos UPnP compruebe si se necesitan mapear los puertos, ver registros y configuracion de UPnP
<nestor> que es esp?¿
<atotclic> rengo???
<wicope> s/Cúanta/Cuánta corrigiendo mis fallos de escritura xD
<rengo> atotclic:  que?
<rengo> xfce ya no es tan liviano creo
<atotclic> quieres instalar virtualbox en un entorno liviano
<atotclic> o en virtualbox instalar un entorno liiano???
<Souchiro> costeau necesito ayuda configurando el lm_sensors
<Souchiro> T_T
<hashashin> rengo, virtalbox puede ser usado sin entorno grafico desde comandos
<hashashin> busca por virtualbox headless y encontraras info
<atotclic> el problema no es virtual box es el sistema que quieras poner en el
<atotclic> si pnes un sistema liviano como host es porque el pc es lento
<atotclic> entonces no tiene sentido virtualbox
<mimecar> donde dice eso nestor?
<Souchiro> mimecar, me puedes ayudar con el lm_sensors?
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/iN1K6XXa
<Souchiro> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Monitorizar_temperaturas_de_hardware
<Souchiro> me quedo en la 3ra parte de la configuracion
<Souchiro> :S
<mimecar> no he usado ese programa
<Souchiro> T_T
<hashashin> Souchiro, su pones sensors en la consola que pasa?
<hashashin> si*
<mimecar> ya hay aplicaciones de gnome que lo usan
<Souchiro> o.o
<nestor> acabo de instalar Vuze y despues de instalarlo me salio en una ventanita emergente como las de msn
<nestor> mimecar
<Souchiro> tonx con que programa puedo checar la temperatura?
<mimecar> la versión para linux de vuze?
<cousteau> Souchiro, ahora dale a `sensors`
<nestor> si mimecar
<Souchiro> ia
<Souchiro> weno si me sale xD
<Souchiro> pero no he concluido toda la configuracion
<mimecar> ¿te afecta al funcionamiento del programa?
<Souchiro> pues para empezar no se si estos datos son exactos
<hashashin> Souchiro, si la has concluido, sensors-detect te dice que no carga modulos pq ya estan
<rengo> hash lo se pero no se como hacerlo nunca hice
<rengo> una vez lei intete interpretarlo no entedi
<rengo> hashashin:
<hashashin> rengo,  tb tienes http://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/
<nestor> no lo he utilizado del todo, como me salio el msj me preocupo, no sera algo que este enviando mi info asia algun lugar mimecar?
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/YnBvsnM5
<Souchiro> eso salio xD
<Souchiro> :O tonx ia esta< listo?
<rengo> eso estoy usando ahora eso ayudo un amigo pero no podria hacerlo solo hago de nuevo desde cero
<rengo> hash es difcil para mi
<mimecar> nestor: esos programas siempre mandan algo de información
<rengo> nose vbox 4 hizop mas facil
<mimecar> tu ip, sistema operativo, programa que usas..
<Souchiro> gracias costeau hashashin mimecar :D
<nestor> pero dice que habia detectado mucho UPnP y segun lei como que son programas para enviar informacion y todo tipo de datos, como puedo saber de donde salen tanto UPnP mimecar?
<mimecar> upnp solo me suena de universal plug and play
<mimecar> no se el significado en el vuze
<nestor> me decia que mapeara mis puertos, como se hace eso?
<CloudStrife> UPnP = Universal Plug and Play
<hashashin> Souchiro, ahora busca info sobre "conky" si quires tener eso en "bonito" en el escritorio y muchas cosas mas...
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> aver....
<cousteau> Souchiro, sip, parece que fnuciona
<mimecar> nestor: has buscado el error en google?
<nestor> no es error, solo me salio creo que como advertencia
<nestor> pero me preocuapa, como puedo mapear mis puertos mimecar?
<mimecar> para que quieres mapear los puertos?
<azzurra> hola como hago para asignarle a una variable  caracteres
<mimecar> !detalles azzurra
<kubot> azzurra: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<erUSUL> azzurra: en que contexto¿?
<azzurra> en c++
<mimecar> depende de si es en la inicialización o al leerlo de algún sitio
<azzurra> a="000k"; necesito que cuando le de imprimir "a"  me salga  los tres 0 y la k
<mimecar> http://anaturb.net/C/string_exapm.htm
<Itxshell> buenas a todos en la sala
<nestor> mimecar, es que quisiera saber que sale de mi maquina
<azzurra> pero el que deja que se pueda hacer eso en que tipo de variable debo asignar
<mimecar> nestor: no se que hace esa función de vuze
<mimecar> azzurra: ??
<cousteau> azzurra, mejor pregunta en un canal de C++... pero sería algo así como   String a = "000k";
<nestor> mimecar, vuze no lo hace solo me dijo que lo mejor era hacerlo
<azzurra> donde puedo buscar un canal de esos en español
<cousteau> azzurra, o mejor busca en google... a lo mejor un cursillo básico de C++ está bien
<samuel> Hola a todos!
<samuel> alguien me puede orientar con un problema con mi red wireless (y wired) en ubuntu? no funciona ninguna de las dos
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas samuel?
<samuel> Es ubuntu 10.10 maverick
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<samuel> y la tarjeta de red es la tipica Broadcom bcm4312
<samuel> No, el problema es que es una nueva instalacion
<samuel> y no he podido conectarla a internet
<mimecar> ¿con el live cd no te funciona la tarjeta de red normal?
<samuel> Si corro desde un live-usb no funciona normal. Se queda "conectando" hasta que dice que se ha perdido la conexion
<mimecar> entonces o falla la tarjeta de red o tu conexión a internet
<samuel> :( la compu antes tenía linux mint y tuve problemas con la tarjeta igual.. pero logre instalar los drivers privativos desde otra pc e instalandolos..
<samuel> es muy raro :(
<Alien007> amigos intento hacer que el shortcut de klamav inicie con privilegios para que haga uss updates,,intente gksudo pero no arranca
<Lamusj> la tarjeta, la reconocio ubuntu?
<mimecar> una tarjeta de red es muy raro que necesite drivers
<samuel> como se si la reconoció ubuntu?
<dzup> Alien007:  auto inicie con root previlegios?
<mimecar> samuel: ese cable de red funciona?
<hashashin> Alien007, puedes usar freshclam para actualizar
<cousteau> mimecar, me suena que a veces pueden necesitarlos... o que alguien haya tenido problemas y necesite descargar los drivers desde otro pc o algo
<samuel> Sí porque es e cable de red que va conectado al router inalabrico
<Alien007> hashashin :) en terminal ?
<Lamusj> samuel, a mi me soluciono dandole sudo aptitude install bcmwl-kernel-source
<mimecar> cousteau: para wifi si, pero para la tarjeta de red no
<mimecar> samuel: sudo ifconfig -a
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<cousteau> vamos, me pareció que alguien una vez tuvo un problema así... no sé si al final era otra cosa o si no lo entendí bien o qué...
<cousteau> pero vamos, lo que quiero decir es que me alegro de no haber sido yo
<Alien007> hashashin :) tengo 2 verciones instaladas la de clamtk y klamAV eso fue buscando alternativas por que ninguno daba updates,,pero google me ayudo bastante al decirme que necesitava privilegios
<Alien007> intentare buscar info de freshclam hashashin , grasias
<samuel> a ver...
<samuel> el problema es que ahora esto en otra compu porque la de ubuntu no tiene internet jeje
<samuel> pero ifconfig
<samuel> me da...
<mimecar> lo tienes que poner en el ordenador que falla
<samuel> si
<samuel> ahi lo pongo
<samuel> lo tengo a mi lado
<samuel> hay algo que deba buscar en particular?
<mimecar> información de eth0
<erAbuelo> sudo ifconfig -a
<samuel> eth0 Link encap: ethernet direccion:
<hashashin> Alien007, aptitude install clamav-freshclam, funciona como un servicio y baja updates cuando los hay
<samuel> Activo Difusion Multicast MTU: 1500 Metrica a
<erAbuelo> la tarjeta esta reconocida
<mimecar> no te sale una ip asignada?
<hashashin> Alien007, quiza ya lo tengas si es asi mira que este funcionando con sudo service clamav-freshclam status
<samuel> Me sale direcciónHW a4:ba:db:a8:db:8a
<samuel> pero no IP
<mimecar> sudo dhclient eth0
<samuel> Listening on LPF /eth0/a4:ba:db:a8:db:8a
<samuel> Sending on: LPF/eth0/a4:ba:db:a8:db:8a
<mimecar> te da ip si o no
<Alien007> hashashin :) correcto amigo,,fresclam is running,,grasias
<samuel> 255.255.255.255
<mimecar> me parece que te falla el cable de red o el router
<hashashin> Alien007, pues si ya lo tienes no tienes que preocuparte de los updates pq ya lo hace el solito
<samuel> Ok, me fijare en eso. Voy a conseguir otro cable a ver que tal
<samuel> :)
<samuel> gracias!
<mimecar> no sabes seguro si funciona el cable??
<hashashin> Alien007, si en algun momento quieres forzar que actualize pon en la consola: sudo freshclam
<samuel> El cable funciona porque lo he conectado a otra computadora y no da problemas
<erAbuelo> tienes dhcp en el router ?
<Alien007> hashashin :) no importa que tenga estas 2 verciones instaladas Virus Scaner y KlamAV ?
<hashashin> Alien007, son interfaces para clam, puedes tener tantas como quieras XD
<hashashin> clamav*
<Alien007>  tengo un internet movil yo soy de chile y es entel y el problema es que me lo reconoce pero no me permite ejecutarl
<Alien007> eso es una muchacha que esta en el canal de linuxmint y necesita esa ayuda y la quiero ayudar
<TrueNhero> buenas, si bajo e instalo la version beta de 11.04 cuando salga la definitiva se podra actualizar normalmente?
<erUSUL> !final
<kubot> Si instalaste una versión Beta o RC de Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) y la has mantenido al dia aceptando las actualizaciones del gestor de actualizaciones, entonces ya tienes la version definitiva. Para asegurar haz « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » en un !terminal.
<cousteau> como? que ya ha salido la final?
<mimecar> no ha salido nada
<Alien007> sale el 28 creo
<mimecar> TrueNhero: te arriesgas a terner fallos en los programas
<Alien007> para ambas Netbook y Desktop
<cousteau> ah... ayer debió de salir la RC
<hashashin> cousteau, no sacan RC esta vez
<cousteau> ah
<cousteau> qué vagos
<hashashin> sacaran la beta2 el 14 y seria mu justo
<hashashin> y puede que sean vagos tb
<hashashin> XD
<mimecar> con la cantidad de trabajo que tendrán
<mimecar> también podéis ayudarles
<cousteau> sí, cierto...
<cousteau> en realidad el único vago aquí c'est moi
<cousteau> que ya verás tú lo que tardo en actualizar por pereza
<mimecar> y en probar los bugs que estén en el lanzamiento
<karmalion> hola, una duda. No estoy sseguro de si tengo un procesador de 32bits o de 64, con 'uname -a' obtengo i686| y con 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' flag:lm y cache aligment: 64, puedo estar seguro de que tengo un procesador e 64 bits o hay otra forma para estar mas seguro?
<mimecar> busca el procesador en google
<mimecar> que tengas i686 solo indica que usas una imagen de 32 bits
<karmalion> mimecar, ok estoy buscando pero sigo sin tenerlo claro, segun LQ con la 'flag' lm es seguro de que tengo 64 : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/red-hat-31/how-to-identify-whether-a-system-is-32-or-64-bit-433561/page2.html#post2249777    voy a seguir buscando
<erUSUL> karmalion: grep --color ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<karmalion> erusul si la tengo
<karmalion> de ahi la duda
<erUSUL> entonces tienes Long Mode aka 64 bits
<karmalion> o.O todo este tiempo usando SO 32 bits , grax
<Jelou> Buenas tardes
<cousteau> uname -a   te dice el sistema que tienes instalado
<dzup> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/mDiqCXwM       pues ami no me da el 64, solo el 32, y ahi se mira 64, creo que eso no siempre funciona
<cousteau> y si es x86 ó x86_64 (bueno, de hecho basta con uname -m)
<karmalion> ya, merci de todas formas cousteau
<dzup> karmalion: pastebinit /proc/cpuinfo      pega tu paste aqui
<TrueNhero> que tantos recursos consume unity?
<dzup> ...nomas de curiusidad
<cousteau> (eso te da la del sistema, no la del CPU... con cpuinfo te da un montón de info del CPU que yo nunca he sabido interpretar
<Jelou> Se puede hacer que xorg use vesa en lugar del driver radeon y que no te advierta al inicio de que está en un modo simple?
<dzup> cousteau: entonces?
<dzup> ami no me anda el 64
<cousteau> Jelou, creo que desinstalando el driver; el aviso sólo te lo da cuando ha intentado usar el driver y no ha podido
<cousteau> pero no me hagas mucho caso
<erUSUL> dzup: no entiendo; tu procesador es de 32 bits. donde está la inconsistencia?
 * cousteau se va un rato
<dzup> erUSUL: donde dice?
<karmalion> dzup; aqui tienes: http://pastebin.com/xfEjmGEL pero voy a quedarme con la idea de que es 64bits, ya vere que sale cuando instale 11.04
<erUSUL> dzup: no tiene el " lm " en las flags asi que es de 32 bits. y ademas ddress sizes   : 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual
<mkv> dzup: en address size
<erUSUL> dzup: un procesador de 64 bits tiene el lm ( sale en rojo en el grep ) y ademas address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<erUSUL> dzup: mas de 32
<mkv> mi cpu es de "64 bits" y tiene 40 bits físicos
<dzup> ahh ya mire, mi culpa :(
<CloudStrife> mi cpu tiene 48 fisicos y 48 virtuales
<mkv> seguramente en la actualidad no existen CPUs de 64 bits "reales"
<mkv> por ahora, no hay necesidad.
<erAbuelo> la mia 36 fisicos 48 virtuales
<mkv> o algo así leí
<erUSUL> puede que algun risc si los tenga... o itanium quien sabe
<dzup> cada dia se aprende algo nuevo :)
<dzup> el risc es big indian or little indian ?
<erUSUL> depende de cual
<erUSUL> los hay que pueden ser los dos
<erUSUL> ppc por ejemplo
<dzup> uff pues que avanzados estan
<karmalion> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> ia instale el conky pero... se ve raro... :/
<hashashin> es un poco "feo" por defecto Souchiro pero define raro...
<Souchiro> pues.... es que le puse un tema al conky y se ve igual
<Souchiro> parece como si lo tuviera viendo en la terminal y tambien no lo puedo mover al lado derecho
<carnau> ¿Conoceis algún lector de metadatos para pdf?
<mimecar> el visor d epdf ya te lo dice
<hashashin> Souchiro, http://i54.tinypic.com/28vswll.png todo eso es conky, menos el careto del doom y las barras, para moverlo de sitio tienes que editar la configuración .conkyrc normalmente en tu carpeta de usuario
<carnau> ok
<Souchiro> o.o
<hashashin> Souchiro, leete el manual de su web que están explicadas las opciones, una parte del archivo de configuración la primera, indicas como lo quieres ver, el sitio en la pantalla, el tamaño, como quieres que se comporte y en segunda parte que empieza con "TEXT" indicas que es lo que quieres ver, es un poco lioso al principio pero una vez lo pillas, puedes hacer cosas curiosas XD
<Souchiro> y como?
<Souchiro> quieres ver como se ve el mio?
<marula> hola, tengo una pc bastante vieja, le he puesto pila nueva pero sigue diciendo battery low y tengo que estar presionando F2 para seguir adelante.alguien aqui sabe como arreglarlo
<marula> ?
<Souchiro> de hecho puse esto
<Souchiro> ./conky-colors --lang=spanish --theme=shiki-brave --cpu=4 --cputemp --swap --hd=mix --hdtemp1=sda --hdtemp2=sdb --hdtemp3=sdc --network --nvidia --proc=10 --ubuntu
<marula> hola, tengo una pc bastante vieja, le he puesto pila nueva pero sigue diciendo battery low y tengo que estar presionando F2 para seguir adelante.alguien aqui sabe como arreglarlo?
<xangua> compra una nueva máquina¿
<Souchiro> ah ia quedo
<Souchiro> xd
<erUSUL> marula: si has cambiado la pila y sigue dando el mismo error quizá sea otro problema en la placa madre. si puedes conseguir otra...
<marula> es lo quiero evitar.. la maquina esta bien para el uso que le doy.. pero solo tiene ese problema
<Souchiro> siempre que enciendes la pc, lo haces con el cable conectado?
<marula> cual cable?
<hashashin> Souchiro, el conky-colors ese no lo use, seguramente tendrá alguna opción para definir el lugar donde lo quieres tipo: --position=upperleft o algo similar
<hashashin> prueba conky-colors --help
<Souchiro> el de la corriente
<Souchiro> hashashin, gracias, ia me quedo :)
<TrueNhero1> q es pagefile.sys??
<mimecar> el archivo de paginación de windows
<TrueNhero1> mimecar: puedo eliminar pagefile.sys???
<TrueNhero1> esta en otro disco diferente a C
<mimecar> si quieres que funcione bien windows no
<Bohr> buenas noches
<Bohr> ayer tuve una charla por aquí respecto a ssh
<Bohr> así que me decidí e instalé el servidor ssh
<Bohr> pero no entiendo lo que pasa, cuando tecleo "ssh localhost"
<Bohr> me pide mi contraseña de root
<mimecar> que te conectas por ssh al host
<Bohr> se la escribo y me dice que permiso denegado
<mimecar> dile con que usuario te quieres conectar
<Bohr> joder
<mimecar> aunque no tiene mucho sentido hacerloe tn u host
<Bohr> qué bobo
<Bohr> ya está arreglado
<Bohr> era que tenía que definir la contraseña
<Bohr> ¬¬
<Jeferx> Buenas tardes, una pregunta con poca relevancia, alguién podría decirme como puedo personalizar la barra superior y dejarla así >> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-vUrh0gWWNvo/Ta9CzcEIvbI/AAAAAAAAAtI/hWPGxLTqvCs/s640/Abril+2011.png >> Gracias de antemano!!
<mimecar> Jeferx: eso no es gnome 3?
<Jeferx> No tengo la más mínima idea mimecar!
<mimecar> ese fondo es de gnome 3
<Jeferx> entonces esa configuración es disponible solo en Gnome3 mimecar?
<mimecar> con la imagen que has puesto no se distingue nada
<mimecar> pero un menú en la parte superior con la hora es gnome 3
<Jeferx> ok mimecar, gracias!!
<TrueNhero1> se crea en cada disco?????mimecar
<mimecar> depende de como esté configurado windows
<TrueNhero1> hmmm
<TrueNhero1> me arriesgare...
<olibook-01> ghfh
<habriel> Hola todos pueden ayudarme, estoy configurando nagios y tengo un error no inicia el servicio apache Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<mimecar> habriel: ¿has buscado ese error en google?
<carnau> !google  apache Could not reliably determine the
<kubot> Ubuntu Sur » Blog Archive » apache2: Could not reliably determine ...: <http://ubuntusur.org/?p=340>
<habriel> si de echo ya realice varias pruebas
<TrueNhero1> tengo midori en windows, estoy temporalmente, pero las fuentes japonesas no salen....
<mimecar> ¿que es midori?
<forces> midori = verde
<TrueNhero1> mimecar: midori es un navegador web
<mimecar> ij
<mimecar> ok
<novatillo> hola a todos nose si alguien me pueda ayudar lo que pasa es que me acabo de comprar un equipo el cual tiene las sigueintes caracteristicas: AMD phenomX4, 6GB DDR3, 1TB en HD, tarjeta de video 1GB ddr3, targeta madre asus
<TrueNhero1> midori esta por defecto con xfce
<novatillo> pero el problema es si es seguro instalarle el ubuntu de 64 bits
<novatillo> es que nose porque pero con windows no la siento muy rapida
<novatillo> como que tarda mucho en iniciar la bios
<novatillo> esta algo raro
<mimecar> novatillo: si que es seguro
<novatillo> pero nose si las distros de 64 bits son estables
<mimecar> desde hace varios años
<novatillo> osea que si le instalo una distro de linux de 64 si es estable?'
<forces> novatillo, yo tengo ubuntu de 64 bits
<mimecar> si
<forces> y ningún problema
<forces> antes había problemas con java, flash, cosas así
<forces> ahora ya no
<forces> :P
<novatillo> que bien
<novatillo> y por ejemplo
<novatillo> es que quiero ponerle mas ditros de linux
<forces> es más, deberían de quitar la versión de 32 bits, nose como la gente la sigue usando
<forces> u.u
<novatillo> osea ubuntu y mandriva se puede
<mimecar> poderse se puede
<novatillo> y que es mejor mandriva o ubuntu??
<novatillo> en 64
<mimecar> depende
<mimecar> usas las dos y decide
<forces> la única versión de 64 bits de mandriva, es la free
<novatillo> pero es que estoy tratando de que aproveche todo el hadware de mi maquina
<forces> y como yo quería la one, opte por ubuntu
<mimecar> puedes aprovechar el hardware con solo una distro
<novatillo> y que diferencia hay entre una distro de 32 y 64
<forces> !64 bits
<kubot> forces: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<mimecar> novatillo: tienes 6 GB de ram?
<forces> !amd64 | novatillo
<kubot> novatillo: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<novatillo> si
<Itxshell> XD
<mimecar> solo puedes poner 64 bits
<novatillo> es explandible a 16GB
<forces> mimecar, podes poner de 32 bits también
<novatillo> ddr3
<mimecar> si usas 32 bits perderás parte de la memoria ram
<forces> quien dice que solo 64 bits?
<forces> mimecar, eso es en windows
<mimecar> y con el kernel pae
<forces> en linux hay kernels de 32 bits, que soportan hasta 128GB de ram
<mimecar> kernels oficiales?
<forces> que es kernel oficial para vos?
<novatillo> y como puedo hacer que jale todo lo mejor de ram o como me doy cuienta cuanto tiene de ram en uso
<mimecar> que venga de serie con la distro
<forces> si
<mimecar> novatillo: el sistema usará parte de la memoria como caché
<novatillo> tengo tambien una targeta de video de 1GB ddr3
<Itxshell> forces, deberias ir a leer un poquito la terminologia
<forces> novatillo, ninguna distribución va a usar todo tu hardware, si es lo que andas buscando
<novatillo> y 1 tera de disco duro
<Itxshell> te falta informacion de las capacidades de RAM
<Itxshell> GB
<forces> como que?
<Itxshell> lee un poco
<forces> define terminología
<forces> ustedes tienen un concepto muy distinto de las palabras
<forces> =.=
<forces> e ahí el porque la confusión
<novatillo> es que
<mimecar> PAE admite hasta 64 GB con 32 bits
<novatillo> quiero cargarle los juegos
<mimecar> novatillo: instala windows
<novatillo> no pero es que no es comodo
<novatillo> esta muy lento
<novatillo> nose pro que y acabo de comrpar la maquina hace 3 dias
<forces> y entonces vas a instalar ubuntu parar correr crysis?
<forces> =.=
<novatillo> le pusieron uno de 32 bists
<mimecar> novatillo: lento en...?
<novatillo> pues pensaba en mandriva para cedega pero pues nose mucho de esto aun
<mimecar> no esperes que en 5 segundos te inicie el sistema
<novatillo> es que tarda mucho en cargar windows y ademas como que no detecta el lector mukltitargeta
<forces> novatillo, eso es windows, si inicia en menos de 2 minutos es que va rápido
<forces> :P
<novatillo> se tarda como 5 in en entrar al escritorio
<mimecar> novatillo: configura bien ese sistema
<mimecar> mi ordenador tarda menos de 30 segundos
<mimecar> y solo tiene 3 GB de ram
<Itxshell> Ultimate Edition Distribucion agradable para los Gamers
<mimecar> en ubuntu ponte la versión que quieras, mejor 64 bits
<mimecar> pero es tu equipo
<novatillo> pero es que no se como lo configurarlo asi muy bien tengo los drives y todo pero pues se tarda
<mimecar> eso ya lo tienes que preguntar en un canal de windows
<novatillo> si de hecho le carge la de 64bits de seven por que la escuela lo regala original
<novatillo> todo lo de windows
<novatillo> pero pues nose
<novatillo> como se llama el canal
<CloudStrife> lo regala original ? o.o
<mimecar> en inglés #windows
<novatillo> si todo lo que sea de windows lo regalan con licencia original estan desde windows 2000 hasta el seven y todo el soft extra
<carnau> es como la droga, la primera gratis, y luego...
<novatillo> pero pues nose como que quiero provar algo nuevo
<forces> carnau, haha
<yamaci91> hola... tengo tengo un disco duro de 80gb con windows en 10gb, datos (que para /home) en una particion Ext2 de 60gb, y el resto es Ext4 para ubuntu 10.04 y algo bastante de swap. El problema es que cada vez que arranco la pc tengo que presionar "I" para omitir porque en las otras opciones de recuperacion no las entiendo o no sé que comandos usar.
<novatillo> si es que tienen convenio con micrisoft segun pero pues no todos estamos de acuerdo en que solo usen un solo SO
<novatillo> ypues yo apenas ando aprendiendo asi bien
<forces> novatillo, pasa licencias pues
<forces> así las re-vendo, xD
<carnau> aunque suene feo, pero es así. Te lo "regalan" y luego cuando no estudies y cambien de versión, ya estarás en en mundillo. Será más fácil que uses sus licencias y las compres. Marketing le llaman.
<forces> pense que le llamaban monopolio
<forces> lol
<yamaci91> eso es... cómo se dice? --- tirania
<Itxshell> carnau, son caramelitos envenenados
<Itxshell> los regalan
<cousteau> carnau, RMS comparaba eso con las discotecas pastilleras
<novatillo> si de hecho en el laboratorio de microsoft hasta te regalan los dvds
<carnau> en la uni también te "regalan" las certificaciones microsoft, por lo mismo...(dejémoslo que es offtopic!)
<novatillo> si tomas un cursos con ellos
<cousteau> pero mejor esto seguir en el canal de charla
<mimecar> yamaci91: resume el problema
<yamaci91> mimecar... problema resumido: aparece el letrero de que la particion de /home hay que comprobarla o recuperarla o algo asi...
<novatillo> es que quiero instalar distros de linux en mi maquina
<yamaci91> yo presiono I cada vez para ignorar... pero deseo que arranque ubuntu sin Drama alguno
<yamaci91> novatillo, como es? no puedes ponerle un CD?
<yamaci91> y bootear con el?
<forces> es que el quiere que le vayan a regalar discos igual que microsoft
<novatillo> es que me gusto mandriva y ubuntu
<forces> lol
<yamaci91> novatillo descargate las distros y grabalos ya el sistema es bueno y gratis ...y todavia quieres que te regalen los discos?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<forces> jaja quiere los cursos gratis también
<forces> ubuntu.com y mandriva.com , descargarlos y probalos y ya
<novatillo> si las regalan pero en la universidad y aun me falta para entrar a ella apenas entre a la prepa jaja
<novatillo> es que quiero algo diferente que nosea windows ellos tienen todo con windows hasta los pizarrones tactiles y pues espero llegar a aprender a programar y por eso queiro linux
<mimecar> yamaci91: deja que el sistema compruebe los errores
<MrBean> novatillo: ubuntu es facil usa ubuntu. puedes ponerlo en español.
<cousteau> forces, en ubuntu también
<yamaci91> pero no tengo esa opcion o la pantalla no me deja verlo, ya que la resolucion en ese momento es bajísima
<cousteau> o al menos antes lo hacían
<cousteau> pero pudiendo descargarlos...
<yamaci91> mimecar
<mimecar> la comprobación la hace el sistema en el arranque
<yamaci91> aca no, te pide que decidas vos y cómo hacerlo.
<cousteau> novatillo, bájate un CD, quémalo, y pruébalo (lo puedes probar sin instalar)
<Niu89> Algo que a lo mejor han preguntado muchas veces: En Ubuntu funciona el spyware?Si es así,con el ClamAV se puede quitar?
<olibook-01> yamaci91  holaç
<cousteau> Niu89, no, sí
<mimecar> Niu89: solo funcionan las cookies
<cousteau> no se puede ejecutar en Ubuntu (bueno, no sé si con Wine...)
<olibook-01> yamaci91
<cousteau> y con ClamAV se puede quitar... aunque ClamAV y otros antivirus son sólo para virus de Windows
<mimecar> no funciona spyware de windows, pero si te pueden poner algo raro que funcione en linux
<Niu89> ah ok, entonces solo pueden "obtener" lo que se teclea en el browser
<mimecar> si usas repositorios no oficiales o guías dudosas
<Niu89> Muchas gracias x sus respuestas :) Saludos
<Focusyn> recomendais usar antivirus? y si es que si cual usais?
<mimecar> Focusyn: si usas el sentido común no hace falta
<Focusyn> bueno de eso no tengo mucho
<Focusyn> :)
<mimecar> pues ya sabes...
<MrBean> antivirus no, si quieres una noscript en firefox.
<cousteau> mimecar, y si usas cualquier cosa menos servidores (en los que tengas que instalar antivirus) tampoco
<MrBean> y ABP , otro plugin para firefox.
<cousteau> abp +1
<mimecar> cousteau: colar un troyano dentro de una guía es sencillo
<cousteau> ¿cómo dentro de una guía? ¿de un PDF?
<mimecar> no, pero un script que "instale" las cosas
<mimecar> y que ponga otras cosas que no debería
<mimecar> se pueden hacer scripts que descompriman un binario dentro del propio script
<juan_> hola amigos, estoy conectado a un canal mysql, pero no puedo escribirle siempre sale esto :  #mysql :Cannot send to channel
<mimecar> tienes el nick registrado?
<juan_> pues me conecto igual que a este
<MrBean> juan_: para emergencias puedes usar web.freenode.net
<mimecar> juan_: tienes el nick registrado?
<juan_> como lo registro?
<mimecar>  /msg nickserv help
<jkarlos>   /msg nickserv 240685 juan.mordan@gmail.com
<mimecar> jkarlos: acabas de poner tu dirección de correo lista para cualquier spammer
<cousteau> y este canal está logueado
<mimecar> esperemos que ese número no sea tu password
<jkarlos> jjee
<jkarlos> ups!
<jkarlos> ya me he registrado
<jkarlos> ya la cambie
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-23
<Jakeukalane> hola, tengo un problema compilando un programa
<Jakeukalane> me dice que le falta el compilador uic
<mimecar> el programa no está en los repositorios?
<Jakeukalane> y he instalado todo lo que me aparece que es relacionado con uic (tres paquetes)
<Jakeukalane> sí, pero estoy intentando instalar una versión siguiente para ver si no me da un fallo que se supone que se ha arreglado
<Jakeukalane> y me dice
<Jakeukalane> "your uic compiler is for qt3, add uic for qt4 to your path"
<Jakeukalane> y no sé como añadirlo
<mimecar> averigua si puedes instalar uic para qt4
<Jakeukalane> bueno, mientras busco eso tengo otra pregunta
<Jakeukalane> para actualizar de 10.10
<Jakeukalane> a la siguiente cuando salga
<Jakeukalane> es preferible hacer una instalación totlamente limpia??  es decir, tengo el / y el /home separados pero los archivos de gnome que tiene el /home ¿son compatibles con unity o con el nuevo gnome?
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.04 no lleva gnome 3
<Jakeukalane> entonces no debería dar ningún problema no?
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, normalmente las nuevas versiones están pensadas para importar la configuración antigua... de todas formas gnome 3 no está en natty
<mimecar> con gnome 2 no
<cousteau> en cuanto a unity, ni idea, pero no creo que haya problema
<cousteau> y de todas las veces que yo he actualizado no ha habido problema de configs antiguas
<Jakeukalane> ok, muchas gracias
<Jakeukalane> volviendo a mi primera pregunta conseguí resolver lo de qt4  aunque ahora me pide caml , no sé si me va a merecer la pena por probar la nueva versión del programa es toda una odisea de instalar compiladores jeje
<Jakeukalane> bueno si tengo algun problema más os pregunto
<Jakeukalane> saludos y gracias, como siempre
<mimecar> Jakeukalane: los programas que compiles no se actualizarán, lo sabes?
<Jakeukalane> sí
<Jakeukalane> ese programa simplemente lo quiero probar pero no lo voy conservar
<Jakeukalane> la configuración de esos programas está en /usr/local no?
<Jakeukalane> para otros programas por si quisiera conservar su configuración
<mimecar> la configuración suele estar en tu home
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, a lo mejor tienen un PPA o un .deb ya hecho...
<Jakeukalane> mimecar, aunque sea un programa compilado?
<mimecar> si el programa se ejecuta con los permisos de un usuario normal si
<Jakeukalane> no parece, puede que vayan al ritmo de las versiones y en 11.04 incluyan la siguiente
<Jakeukalane> ah ok
<Jakeukalane> muchas gracias
<Jakeukalane> terminó mi intento de compilación, demasiados compiladores: cmake, uic, g++, ocaml.... (!)  me vuelvo a mi ordenador muchos saludos
<cousteau> buuu, fueraaa, qué facil te rindes, bleeeh
<cousteau> (de uic y ocaml no me suena haber oído hablar... pero cmake y g++ son muy usados para compilar)
<Jakeukalane> ahora me faltaba otro
<cousteau> (déjate al menos los build-essential para compilar cosillas)
<Jakeukalane> bueno, este es el ordenador de mi madre osea que no creo que necesite programas compilados a mano ^^
<cousteau> sí, la primera vez que compilas es muy lento instalar todo eso... encima el ./configure no te suele decir todos los que te faltan, sólo el último
<Jakeukalane> exacto
<Jakeukalane> el cmake ya había intentado instalarlo antes aunque en una versión algo más antigua de ubuntu, de todas formas el programa no es algo esencial
<Jakeukalane> y sólo cambia de la versión
<Jakeukalane> 0.7.2 a la versión 0.7.5
<Jakeukalane> osea que no me voy a morir
<Jakeukalane> ^^
<Jakeukalane> ciao
<cousteau> ehm... no
<cousteau> supongo que será simplemente una revisión
<TrueNhero> como hago para reinstalar todos los programas q tengo en otra instalacion?
<TrueNhero> como hago para reinstalar todos los programas q tengo en otra instalacion?
<zcomV2> para eso hay un script de backtrack q es el coustomise, q abre la .ISO e instalas los q quieres, despues cierras las iso y la quemas.... y ya tienes tu propio liveDVD
<zcomV2> en .Iso
<zcomV2> backtrack es ubuntu con Kde me parece
<cousteau> nop, no es ubuntu
<zcomV2> vaya
<cousteau> está _basado_ en ubuntu, pero tiene otros repositorios
<zcomV2> yo paras el uso q le doy... me sirben los tutoriales de ubuntu
<cousteau> de todas formas... me suena que había un comando o algo que te listaba todos los paquetes, y otro para isntalarlos
<zcomV2> synaptic
<zcomV2> ahi las dau!
<zcomV2> usa las source.list de apt
<zcomV2> aptitude
<zcomV2> es un ubuntu
<zcomV2> kubuntu pone en el conqueror
<zcomV2> lo que ahora estoy en Musix que es debian
<owl-ven> Buenas... alguien podría orientarme con lo siguiente:
<owl-ven> He configurar tres servidores ftp (ftpd, vsftp, proftpd), realizando pruebas de configuraciones varias, resultando en todos los casos satisfactorias, sin embargo...
<owl-ven> Me han presentado un escenario el cual no creo saber resolver, desean realizar un filtrado de usuario según el origen de conexión, es decir, si viene desde internet y eres tal usuario (Puede o no tener acceso); al igual que comprobar si viene o no de la intranet.
<owl-ven> ¿Cómo podría realizar tal configuración?
<owl-ven> La lógica pueden verla en el siguiente link:
<owl-ven> http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_6296315accesoftp.jpg
<habriel> hola ayuda con este mensaje   Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<owl-ven> Apache habriel?
<habriel> si
<habriel> asi es
<owl-ven> Si mal no recuerdo... edita el /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<habriel> ya lo edite
<habriel> y no queda
<owl-ven> Colocaste ServerName localhost?
<habriel> si asi es
<owl-ven> En el "/etc/hosts" tiene una entrada para el localhost?
<habriel> no
<owl-ven> Colocando eso sin ningún error de sintaxis y ¿/etc/init.d/apache start' debería funcionar
<owl-ven> Puedes colocar la entrada en el "/etc/hosts" 127.0.0.1 localhost ó
<owl-ven> No recuerdo si funciona el ServerName 127.0.0.1
<owl-ven> Prueba a ver.
<habriel> ya no
<habriel> no
<habriel> queda
<owl-ven> Verifica los cambios que hiciste al apache..
<owl-ven> Con eso debería solventarse ese error.
<owl-ven> Que instalaste?
<owl-ven> Sólo apache?
<owl-ven> Fíjate aqui lo dicen: http://aslamnajeebdeen.com/blog/how-to-fix-apache-could-not-reliably-determine-the-servers-fully-qualified-domain-name-using-127011-for-servername-error-on-ubuntu
<habriel> parece que ya quedo mira me regreso este mensaje
<habriel> * Restarting web server apache2
<habriel> solo instale nagios
<owl-ven> Listo.
<owl-ven> Allí debería quedar.
<habriel> ok gracias muy amable
<owl-ven> Por nada...!
<owl-ven> Me he orientado como realizar el filtrado de usuario.... Realizando servidores virtuales del protocolo... Saludos.
<habriel> has usado nagios
<habriel> owl-ven: molestandote de nuevo tengo que crear un directorio para nagios No directory, logging in with HOME=/
<habriel>  done.
<habriel> me regresa ese mensaje
<gkahn> hola a todos, acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10 amd64 y quiero instalar aircrack, pero me dice que no se puede instalar
<gkahn> alguien sabe como puedo instalarlo?
<gkahn> como puedo instalar aircrack-ng en Ubuntu 11.10? alguien sabe?
<owl-ven> Ok habriel.
<habriel> es correcto o ke tengo que hacer
<habriel> ?
<gkahn> alguien sabe como podria instalar aircrack-ng en natty?
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> un amigo me está preguntando
<Jakeukalane> acerca del hardware recomendado
<Jakeukalane> si quisiera luego instalar ubuntu
<Jakeukalane> y lo que he oído yo
<Jakeukalane> es que lo más peligroso son las tarjetas gráficas
<Jakeukalane> hay alguna que deba ser evitada?
<george2002_> Jakeukalane: nvidia creo
<george2002_> si se puede instalar, pero es mas facil las atis
<gkahn> yo he instalado en nvidia y ati, y nunca me ha dado problemas
<gkahn> si ya instale la beta de natty, al ser liberada este fin de mes, me basta con hacer una actualizacion para que quede ok. o debo instalarlo de nuevo?
<weeifuh> gkahn, se supone que bastará con una actualización
<weeifuh> estoy en las mismas, no me aguanté e instalé la beta :-)
<Jakeukalane> quedan sólo 5 días..... uf haber si han hecho buen trabajof
<gkahn> lo que me tiene jodido es que no puedo instalar aircrack-ng en natty
<gkahn> no se si alguien ya lo ha hecho
<cousteau> mejor, así no le robas la wifi al vecino
<cousteau> (a lo mejor es porque no has activado los repositorios "universe"...)
<gkahn> pues no siempre es lo que parece cousteau, pago mi internet xp
<gkahn> es con fines didacticos...
<cousteau> sí, sí, eso dicen todos :)
<gkahn> xDDD en todo caso, pero yo si lo hago. La verdad es que estoy probando como descifrar wpa, el wep es tirado...
<cousteau> (y no lo han quitado de repos ni nada... lo único que está en los repos universe; a lo mejor se han desactivado)
<gkahn> bueno, veré eso de los universe, de momento esta actualizando todo el sistema, hace 30 minutosque lo instalé
<cousteau> versión 1:1.1-1.1 (la de maverick es 1:1.1-1, tiene un 20% menos de unos)
<Jakeukalane> nuncca conseguí instalar aircrack
<Jakeukalane> y claro preguntar tampoco se puede mucho
<Jakeukalane> en mi caso no era con fines didácticos aunque también pago mi conexión a internet
<cousteau> gkahn, a lo mejor es porque tenía actualizaciones pendientes... y que hasta que A no esté actualizado no te deja instalar B
<cousteau> puff... me voy a dormir
<Jakeukalane> sino para casos en los que no se pueda utilizar otro internet...
<gkahn> si, eso lo se, solo que habia intentado hacerlo antes de actualizar, pero me decia que no estaba para 64 bits solo para 32
<cousteau> si fueses universitario, tendrías eduroam... con eso puedes conectarte creo que desde cualquier universidad de europa
<Jakeukalane> cousteau, a mí?
<cousteau> gkahn, yo lo veo para 64: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=aircrack-ng
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, sí... por ejemplo
<habriel> hola
<Jakeukalane> jeje, orgullo estudiante de la uam
<cousteau> (claro, que eso es presuponer que eres de Europa... y a estas horas es dudoso)
<gkahn> lo tenia en 10.04 64 bits y lo instale desde el centro de software Jakeukalane
<cousteau> (...ah, entonces sí)
<cousteau> ¿y no estás con un sueño tremendo? yo sí
<Jakeukalane> bueno, tengo el sueño un poco cambiado
<Jakeukalane> un poco si
<Jakeukalane> habriel, pregunta tus dudas
<habriel> isntale nagios al parecer todo bien pero cuando inicio con la direccion http://localhost/nagios  me abre el localhost pero nagios no
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, pues eso... con eduroam configurado te puedes conectar desde cualquier universidad de europa con el mismo usuario
<cousteau> yo con la cuenta de la UPM puedo
<Jakeukalane> pero no desde cualquier punto de europa... tiene que llegar la señal
<cousteau> el otro día estaba en Alcoy, fui a la ETSII de allí, abrí el portátil y... bam, internet en todo su esplendor
<Jakeukalane> por ejemplo no me sirve para zamora jaja
<cousteau> también hay wifi gratis en el autobús... pero está muy capada
<Focusyn> sabeis donde esta la carpeta de los salvapantalllas?
<cousteau> fíjate que no me deja entrar en sourceforge porque es "una página de descargas de freeware"
<Jakeukalane> ...
<cousteau> /usr/share/xscreensaver/?
<Focusyn> mirare
<cousteau> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/
<cousteau> eso son los ejecutables
<cousteau> (bueno, yo que uso xscreensaver... a lo mejor tú lo tienes en gnome-screensaver)
<Focusyn> creo que si
<Focusyn> e n gnome sabes donde cae?
<Jakeukalane> /usr/lib/gnome-screensaver  igual
<Jakeukalane> al menos para mí
<Jakeukalane> tengo los dos
<Jakeukalane> aunque utilizo xscreensaver
<cousteau> ...se podría decir que yo uso eduroam como alternativa a aircrack
<Jakeukalane> pero por ejemplo yo creo que hay usos ilegales que podrían ser morallmente aceptables
<Jakeukalane> por ejemplo
<Jakeukalane> cuando se te cae internet
<Jakeukalane> en tu casa
<Jakeukalane> y te quedas 4 días sin internet
<cousteau> yo le pediría permiso al vecino directamente
<Jakeukalane> la verdad es que si....
<Jakeukalane> por eso los hotspots los hacen abiertos pero
<Jakeukalane> con clave dentro
<Jakeukalane> bueno que hacemos offtopic
<Jakeukalane> me voy a dormir
<Jakeukalane> saludos
<cousteau> sí... yo también
<cousteau> 'night
<Focusyn> vale, estaba buscando la carpeta he encontrado como modificar el fichero usando gedit ~/.xscreensaver pero quiero modificar el de gnome
<Focusyn> sabeis como es?
<Focusyn> vereis estoy instalando un salvapantallas pero se me instala en el xscreensaver y lo quiero poner en el de gnome
<Focusyn> hay alguna manera de pegarlo aqui? /usr/share/applications/screensavers
<Focusyn> como puedo modificar las carpetas de la raiz?
<pmna82> hola...
<Emerling> saludos pmna82
<pmna82> saludos emerling
<pmna82> disculpa, no crei q hubiera alguien despierto...
<Emerling> bueno en venezuela es de noche las 10.17
<pmna82> aca en argetina son las 23.48
<pmna82> deberas disculpar mi poco conocimiento de la sala
<Emerling> no te preocupes yo no suelo entrar mucho en esta,, .. pero siempre hay salas que en horas de la madrugada hay gente activa,,
<pmna82> me podrias decir como hago para cambiar el "Pao"?
<Emerling> yo a veces trabajo y amanezco y dejo el irc abierto si alguien coloc ami nick podre ayudarle o conversar
<Emerling> Pao?
<pmna82> si, quiero cambiarlo
<Emerling> nose a que te refieres?
<Emerling> Pao
<pmna82> (23:51:03) Pao: si, quiero cambiarlo
<pmna82> el Pao que aparece desp de la hora
<Emerling> icono de red, iconode cornetas, de audio
<Emerling> iconode correo
<Emerling> luego temperatura fecha y hora
<Emerling> luego el d emi nombre
<pmna82> ????
<Emerling> y luego el de apagar
<Emerling> mandame un pastebin de tu imagen dele scritorio
<Emerling> y em dices que quieres cambiar
<pmna82> deja, no importa
<pmna82> disculpa las molestias
<pmna82> probando
<Emerling> tranquilo, es que quizas lo conozca con otro nombre
<pmna82> uy me salio
<Emerling> en realidad nose a que t refieres con Pao,
<pmna82> es comun el nombre paolo en venezuela??
<Emerling> paolo es un dedrivado peors eve poco, aqui s eve paola mas que paolo generalmente
<Emerling> es paul
<Emerling> p paula
<Gargadon> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<pmna82> ah ok. solo preg por que me extraña q la gente vea escrito pao y crean q soy hombre...
<pmna82> perdon kubot
<Emerling> amigo kubot
<Emerling> pmna82, pregunto como cambiar el pao
<Emerling> en su maquina
<Emerling> y de alli trate de deducir que era
<Emerling> <pmna82> (23:51:03) Pao: si, quiero cambiarlo
<lsannin> hola hay alguien el canal?
<lsannin> tengo un problema con apache no se si alguien me puede echar el cable
<edc> hola
<edc> como cambio de color
<forces> wtf
<forces> !ayuda | edc
<kubot> edc: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<edc> Gracias
<edc> como se utiliza la opción de captura de pantalla en Ubuntu 10.10
<edc> A veces hago captura de pantalla, pero de todo el escritorio completo
<edc> pero a veces quisiera solo de una imagen determinada que esta dentro del escritorio, como una foto ejemplo
<forces> había un programa para eso
<edc> pero yo lo he activado a través del centro de Software de Ubuntu
<forces> edc, shutter se llama
<forces> proba a ese a ver si te sirve
<edc> Ya gracias, pero ya lo tengo en aplicaciones- accesorios y me da esa opción
<edc> No se como utilizarlo
<edc> De todas maneras voy a buscar el programa que me indicas.
<edc> Voy a buscar tutoriales de shutter.
<edc> Gracias ya regreso.
<edc> Lo que me intriga es como se cambia los colores de los mensajes de los usuarios, el mio no me gusta, quisiera un color mas llamativo
<edc> saludos
<Guest86672> hola
<Guest86672> hola soy nuevo en esto
<Guest86672> alguien porfis me ayude!!!!!!!!
<forces> !ayuda Guest86672
<kubot> Guest86672: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<forces> !pregunta Guest86672
<kubot> Guest86672: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<edc> Gracias ya encontré un tutorial para poder utilizar el programa shutter.
<Guest86672> solo quiero charlar
<edc> Es este: http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/04/06/hacer-capturas-de-pantalla-con-shutter-en-ubuntu-9-10/
<edc> Gracias.
<edc> Gues t86672, para seo de charlar esta ubuntu-es off topic
<edc> Saludos
<Guest86672> gracias edc!
<edc> Un gusto saludarte.
 * jcaraguay aprendiendo drupal
<jcaraguay> hola a todo
<jcaraguay> quisiera q me ayuden con algo
<jcaraguay> necesito cambiar la contrasena de mi root
<jcaraguay> en ubuntu
<jcaraguay> alguien q me ayude gracias
<forces> jcaraguay, sudo su
<forces> despues chpasswd root
<curiousx> buenas... me podrian decir si esta targeta de audio es compatible o si puede llegar a funcionar de alguna manera con ubuntu ? es una M-audio 1814
<nestor> Hey no me salen los efectos de fuego y todo eso en compiz
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<nestor> Amigos no me salen t odos los efectos en compiz
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :S
<[]^OsAmA^[]> nestor,  por que ?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> ya instalaste todo lo necesario para tu compiz ?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> o dime que instalaste ?
<nestor> No se todo me sale bien el cubo, las ventanas como burbujas pero no logro hacer que las ventanas se quemen o cosas asi de abrir cerrar minimizar intercambiar ventanasç
<[]^OsAmA^[]> checa  en animaciones
<[]^OsAmA^[]> dale un clic ahi  vete a cada pestana que quieras editar
<[]^OsAmA^[]> ahi esta el efecto minimizar y cerrar abrir etc etc
<[]^OsAmA^[]> activalos
<[]^OsAmA^[]> y checa que tengas instado  los extras
<nestor> http://imagebin.org/149747 a mi asi me sale no se si tenga que verse de otra forma pues estaba viendo un tutorial que se veia diferente
<nestor> y si ya instale las extras
<[]^OsAmA^[]> ok
<[]^OsAmA^[]> dale un clic ala lamparita
<[]^OsAmA^[]> y ahi checa lo que dice
<[]^OsAmA^[]> no le kites la palomita  dale un clic y ahi edita las opciones
<[]^OsAmA^[]> de cerrar , abrir , minimizar , etc
<nestor> ahi estan las pestañas cada una tiene una parte donde al parecer dice que ventanas afecta y cuanto dura la animacion, hasta abajo hay varias supuestas animaciones para seleccionarlas pero al selñeccionarlas no me sale nada direferente y ya esta activado las animaciones de la lamparita
<[]^OsAmA^[]> checa
<[]^OsAmA^[]> dame 1 minuto
<[]^OsAmA^[]> no te vallas
<nestor> ok
<[]^OsAmA^[]> nestor, puedes ver videos en youtube ?
<nestor>             si claro
<[]^OsAmA^[]> checa este video ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUtjGv2YDSk
<[]^OsAmA^[]> ahi te dicen como personalizar bien tu compiz
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hay varios este es uno de los mas sencillos y efectivos
<[]^OsAmA^[]> ando buscando uno que esta mas chida la info pero no lo encuentro deja lo busco
<[]^OsAmA^[]> checa este tambien http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjr9bYvdrno&feature=related
<hashashin> nos dias
<nestor> []^OsAmA^[] ya se que era lo que pasaba es que ahi dice 150 la velocidad pero a mi no se me nota a esa velocidad sino tengo que subirle de 600 para arriba se nota ese era el detalle
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :)
<[]^OsAmA^[]> tonces ya quedo ?
<nestor> simon viejito mil gracias man
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :)
<[]^OsAmA^[]> de donde eres nestor
<[]^OsAmA^[]> no eres de mexico de casualidad :P
<nestor> de el salvador porque todos me preguntan de donde soy, es que no tengo asento verdad
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehe se
<[]^OsAmA^[]> bueno yo soy de cancun
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :P
<[]^OsAmA^[]> en mexico :P
<nestor> pues no man somos casi enemigos por futbol pero compañeros en el opensource
<nestor> jaja
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehehe
<[]^OsAmA^[]> bueno ami no megusta el fut :P
<[]^OsAmA^[]> solo el opensource
<hashashin> furbol gnu estaria bien, se podrian hacer forks de ronaldinho, pa q no sea tan poligonero, y un messi 2 metros XD
<nestor> ni a mi tampoco
<nestor> jajaja
 * virusuy is away: AFK !!!
 * virusuy is back (gone 00:00:03)
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehehehe
<virusuy> buenas madrugadas
<[]^OsAmA^[]> buenas las tengas y mejor las pases virusuy
<virusuy> jajaj []^OsAmA^[]
<virusuy> gracias.. y wow,que dificil tu nick
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehe ta ves
<nestor> []^OsAmA^[] solo con copy paste jaja
<[]^OsAmA^[]> dicen que me paresco a osama y  me puse ese nick
<virusuy> nestor: autocompletar con tabulador en xchat
<[]^OsAmA^[]> como antes tenia la barba y el pelo largo  me pusieron  el apoco de osama , el buky , cristo , el temerario :P
<[]^OsAmA^[]> el apodo
<hashashin> pues no te acerques mucho a la frontera yanki []^OsAmA^[]
<nestor> y es mexicano
<[]^OsAmA^[]> se :P
<hashashin> por eso
<hashashin> Xd
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :)
<nestor> lo que pasa es que tengo un teclado ingles con configuracion española por eso de la ñ virusuy PERO EL TUYO SI LO AUTOCOMPLETO
<nestor> perdon las mayusculas pero a esta hora no hay ley que valga en mis tierras
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :S
<[]^OsAmA^[]> y que niñas usan ?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> niñas = a compu o la CPU
<[]^OsAmA^[]> yo uso una Gateway GT4222m
<virusuy> Dell inspiron 1525
<[]^OsAmA^[]> cual es la info de tu cpu ?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> usas lap verdad virusuy
<nestor> sony vaio vgn sz-650n
<nestor> core dos duo 2.2
<[]^OsAmA^[]> orale buenas marcas :P
<[]^OsAmA^[]> vaio y dell
<virusuy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/597749/ << aqui las especificaciones
<[]^OsAmA^[]> muy buenas
<virusuy> es laptop si...
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :)
<[]^OsAmA^[]> mi mia  esta
<[]^OsAmA^[]> os[Linux 2.6.32-5-amd64 x86_64] distro[Debian 6.0.1] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuieIIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 7.7GB, 90.7% free] disk[Total: 281.5GB, 89.1% free] video[Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<[]^OsAmA^[]> un core quad corre de maravilla
<nestor> hey que comando usan?
<nestor> []^OsAmA^[] hago reberencia
<nestor> no se que comando usaron jkajaja
<[]^OsAmA^[]> el X-Sys is a plugin for X-Chat
<[]^OsAmA^[]> ---> /sysinfo
<[]^OsAmA^[]> es un plugin de xchat
<nestor> que ondas ya lo tire y nada
<MaRk-I> lol
<virusuy> nestor: debes instalar el plugin xD
<nestor> jajajaja que mala onda y nadie me dice hasta que ya hice el ridiculo
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jjajajaja
<[]^OsAmA^[]> instalo desde apt-get o aptitude
<[]^OsAmA^[]> si esta en tus repots es facil
<[]^OsAmA^[]> --->apt-get install xchat-xsys
<[]^OsAmA^[]> yo uso apt-get o synatic
<nestor> agarrence que hay me les voy /sysinfo
<nestor> sigue sin funkar jaja tengo que reiniciar xchat?
<arp-off> reincialo...
<[]^OsAmA^[]> si
<virusuy> os[Linux 2.6.35-22-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5800  @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.00GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 60.7% free] disk[Total: 76.8GB, 2.9% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<arp-off> pf
<arp-off> ...
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :)
<nestor> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.20GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 70.8% free] disk[Total: 140.9GB, 82.0% free] video[nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<arp-off> que al pedo eso
<nestor> ahi ta
<arp-off> todo para que el otro vea lo que tiene...
<virusuy> creo que alguien no esta de buen humor hoy
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehehe
<arp-off> nah
<nestor> no es eso arp-off ... bueno la verdad si un poco es que es la mejor que he comprado
<arp-off> es la realidad
<arp-off> ven...
<arp-off> en fin
<nestor> y usted arp-off que tiene?
<nestor> ilustrenios
<[]^OsAmA^[]> no le veo nada de malo en mostrar la info de la pc a otros
<arp-off> en fin
<arp-off> yo tengo una 486
<nestor> jajaja
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehe ya se bajo la pelicula  El Rito
<[]^OsAmA^[]> vamos aver que tal se ve :P
<[]^OsAmA^[]> brb
<[]^OsAmA^[]> tienes msn ?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jejejejeje un 90% en la calidad
<[]^OsAmA^[]> brb la voy aver
<nestor> El Rito?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> si
<[]^OsAmA^[]> busca el google
<[]^OsAmA^[]> el rito
<[]^OsAmA^[]> 2011
<nestor> todavia estoy viendo el video que me recomendaste pendiente
<Bohr> buenas
<Bohr> ¿hay alguien?
<nestor> medio dormitados pero por ahi andan
<Bohr> jeje, me lo temía
<nestor> tu pregunta que alguien te tiene que ayudar
<Bohr> sólo quería leeros
<Bohr> a ver, ¿razones para migrar a ebian desde Ubuntu?
<Bohr> perdón, quise decir a Debian
<nestor> nunca he probado devian, pero prefiero ubuntu aunque ultimamente con lo lento que se ha puesto quiza me mude
<Bohr> ¿crees que Debian es más rápido?
<nestor> te mentiria realmente si te dijera que si o no, solo se que hace un año ubuntu era mucho mas raido
<nestor> porque te quieres ir?
<Bohr> porque últimamente mi ubuntu va muy lento
<Bohr> le instalé la versión beta del 11.04
<[]^OsAmA^[]> eso es lo malo de ubuntu cada ves consume mas recursos :P
<Bohr> y he decidido borrarla porque he encontrado algunos problemas
<nestor> mmm, hubieras esperado, yo ahorita estoy al pendiente que dentro de un par de dias sale
<fosco_> buenas
<Bohr> hola, fosco_
<nestor> hola fosco_
<Bohr> por eso estaba pensando en probar Debian
<[]^OsAmA^[]> si vas aprovar debian te recomiendo debian squeeze stable 6.0.1
<Bohr> siempre he tenido la idea (no sé si equivocada) que Debian es más simple que Ubuntu
<nestor> usted que opina fosco_  y []^OsAmA^[] algun dia comenzara ubuntu denuevo a hacerse mas rapido?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> ya que wheezy aun esta algo verde :P
<fosco_> nestor, ubuntu es sufcientemente rápido y estable para mis necesidades
<fosco_> en el momento en que no lo sea buscaré qué distribución cubre mis necesidades
<[]^OsAmA^[]> bueno cada quien tiene su distro  favorita
<forces> ubuntu rlz
<forces> pero debian es bueno también
<nestor> fosco_, a la hora del arranque se tarda como 30 segundos mas que antes y entre aplicaciones es un poco mas lento eso que tengo una maquina mas rapida que antes
<[]^OsAmA^[]> yo uso debian por que mi maquina corre de maravilla  y ubuntu meda muchos problemas
<forces> yo creo que debería tener claro algo, cuando instalen debian y le pongan todo eso de compiz y los efectos
<forces> les aseguro que les va a quedar igual de lento
<[]^OsAmA^[]> y siento que aprovecho mis 8gb de ram
<[]^OsAmA^[]> y mas mi tarjeta grafica va de lo mas maravilloso
<Bohr> joder, 8 GB de RAM
<forces> ahora la ram esta mas barata que el pan frances
<nestor> pero no solo es lo de config sino que al arranque
<fosco_> nestor, quizá problemas de configuración... mi equipo es modesto y arranca en unos 30 o 40 segundos
<forces> yo creo que lo único que hace ubuntu es aprovechar esa ram extra
<forces> :P
<forces> ahora varias distros pieden 512 de RAM minimo y recomiendan 1GB
<Bohr> mi problema es que instalé Ubuntu 64 bits y no acaba de funcionar fino
<[]^OsAmA^[]> yo prove varias distros antes de quedarme con debian ya que mi maquina es una GT422m de la gateway y pues la que gano fue debian
<forces> cuando hace unos años 256MB era mas que suficiente
<Bohr> instalo ubuntu 32 bits, y tampoco
<Bohr> sin embargo, me encanta ubuntu en mi portátil
<[]^OsAmA^[]> y nomeda problemas con nada hasta horita bueno solo la tarjeta de tv que es una ati theater pro 550
<Bohr> ubuntu en mi pc de sobremesa no va ni la mitad de fino como en el portátil
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M500 (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 3.6GB, 52.5% free] disk[Total: 47.9GB, 30.1% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehee
<forces> a mi me anda bien ubuntu
<forces> :)
<nestor> fosco_, pero desde que recien instale me tope con el sistema mucho mas lento
<Bohr> qué suerte, forces
<forces> aunque pienso reemplazarlo por fedora 15, todo por gnome 3
<forces> >.<!
<[]^OsAmA^[]> claro para todos  hay una distro que encaja en su maquina de maravilla
<Bohr> ahhhhh, otro fanático de gnome ;-)
<forces> cierto
<forces> prueben todas las distros que quieran
<[]^OsAmA^[]> gnome rulez
<forces> eso es lo bonito de linux
<forces> es libre, y pueden escoger lo que mas les guste
<Bohr> claro, eso es lo chulo, estoy de acuerdo
<[]^OsAmA^[]> eso si en mi caso prove varias
<forces> prueben todo y se quedan con la que mejor les ande
<Bohr> no obstante, me encanta escuchar otras opiniones
<[]^OsAmA^[]> y hasta que me quede con debian
<[]^OsAmA^[]> use sun solaris 10
<[]^OsAmA^[]> freebsd
<[]^OsAmA^[]> mandrake
<[]^OsAmA^[]> redhat
<[]^OsAmA^[]> conectiva linux
<[]^OsAmA^[]> fedora
<forces> a mi lo que no me gusta debian, es andar configurando los repos para codecs, para drivers restrictivos
<[]^OsAmA^[]> suse
<nestor> []^OsAmA^[] como que has rebotado un poco
<[]^OsAmA^[]> opensuse
<forces> osea que al final instalo debian, para dejarlo como ubuntu
<[]^OsAmA^[]> y varias
<forces> mejor me ahorro el proceso instalando ubuntu
<forces> xD
<[]^OsAmA^[]> na
<[]^OsAmA^[]> nanana
<[]^OsAmA^[]> nada que ver mi distro con ubuntu
<liz95> olaa
<forces> que tiene debian, que no tenga ubuntu?
<forces> creo que esa sería la pregunta adecuada para mi
<Bohr> sí, eso es lo que me da miedo: instalar debian para acabar configurándolo como ubuntu
<Tiffon> nas
<liz95> como puedo instalar damn small linux sobre qemu?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> pues ami no megusta ubuntu
<[]^OsAmA^[]> no se lo veo muy windows :P
<forces> Bohr, es lo que la mayoría hace
<fosco_> liz95, esa pregunta no tiene nada q ver con ubuntu
<forces> liz95, usa virtualbox
<[]^OsAmA^[]> aparte ubuntu no corre al 100% en mi maquina
<liz95> dsl esta basado en debian no? y ubuntu tambien jiji oq buscare ayuda en otro lado :(
<[]^OsAmA^[]> te digo la prove y medio problemas
<forces> liz95, roflmao
<forces> ubuntu esta basado en debian, y debian en gnu, y usa el kernel linux, así que preguntemosle a linus torvald como hacer girar el cubo en ubuntu 10.10
<[]^OsAmA^[]> probe de todo y la que funciono al 100 fue debian squeeze y pues con ese mequede
<forces> no creo que eso encaje
<forces> xD
<nestor> lol
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehe
<Bohr> una pregunta
<[]^OsAmA^[]> control+alt y con el boton derecho del mause
<Bohr> ¿hay un canal de Debian igual que este?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> si en debian-es
<dzup>  /join #debian-es
<forces> hay un canal de debian, pero no igual que este
<forces> el tema lo especifica
<[]^OsAmA^[]> aun que ubuntu tiene buenas cosas no lo niego esta chido y monito pero en mi caso  da muchos problemas con mi cpu
<forces> ESTO NO ES #ubuntu-es
<forces> []^OsAmA^[], entonces es problema de hardware por lo que te cambiaste
<[]^OsAmA^[]> asi es forces
<[]^OsAmA^[]> no por que ubuntu sea malo si no que no jala bien en mi maquina
<forces> mmm muy buen punto
<forces> por la misma razón es la que uso ubuntu
<forces> xD
<Bohr> bueno, chicos, muchas gracias por la charla. Voy a instalar una partición Debian para probar
<[]^OsAmA^[]> instalate  virtual box
<[]^OsAmA^[]> y ahi instala debian
<Bohr> ya, ya lo probé en VirtualBox
<Bohr> y me gustó
<forces> haha
<forces> ya esta listo
<forces> para el reto
<forces> Bohr, suerte entonces
<Bohr> ahora quiero ver de verdad cómo funciona en mi máquina real ;-)
<forces> si explota, no te preocupes, siempre pasa
<[]^OsAmA^[]> yo uso virtual box para correr windows xp para mi esposa
<Bohr> jajajajaj
<forces> ah y toma screenshots
<dzup> si no lo detecta el os host, dudo mucho que virtualbox le sirva mejor
<forces> xD
<[]^OsAmA^[]> ya que ella aveces le mueve a mi maquina y meda como que ganas de darle un zape y decirle que deje de moverle a lo que no sabe
<forces> siempre me gusto la opción de tomar screenshots en la instalación de debian
<Bohr> anda, eso no lo sabía, forces
<forces> ahí en la esquina sale
<Bohr> pues nada, tomaré alguna captura para mi amigo forces ;-)
<nestor> []^OsAmA^[] lol
<forces> xD
<forces> bien, pon la del error del kernel
<forces> lol
 * Kurek saluda a todos
<[]^OsAmA^[]> virtualbox 4 rulez
 * forces saluda a Kurek con una palmada en la espalda
<Bohr> ahora sí, ya he grabado la imagen y me piro a instalarlo
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :)
<Bohr> hasta pronto
<dzup> pero ...si no detecta el hardware el OS que hospeda el virtual OS, dudo mucho que te detecte mas que el OS donde corre el virtualbox ese.
<forces> Bohr, que la fuera te acompañe
<Kurek> []^OsAmA^[] -> yo preferia el virtualbox 3... funcionaba bien y no tenía tanto diseño grafico
<forces> s/fuera/fuerza/
<[]^OsAmA^[]> yo usaba ese pero actualize a 4 y meva mejor que el 3
<forces> a mi tampoco me gusta mucho el vbox 4
<[]^OsAmA^[]> ya que actualize desde los repots oficiales
<forces> especialmente el administrador de archivos
<forces> no anda bien
<[]^OsAmA^[]> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<[]^OsAmA^[]> bueno ami no medio problemas
<forces> no me deja añadir archivos, igual a la hora de seleccionarlos para una MV
<[]^OsAmA^[]> tengo usando windows xp con su soporte usb
<Kurek> mmmmm.... lo único es k hasta k salga el linux 11.04 no tengo linux... a sí k yo hablo en windows
<[]^OsAmA^[]> y carpetas compartidad
<[]^OsAmA^[]> y carpetas compartidas
<Kurek> yo lo de las carpetas compartidas me harte
<Kurek> conecto la vm a la red
<Kurek> lan directamente
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehe
<Kurek> y uso la conexion de carpetas compartidas directamente x lan entrando en el pc
<forces> Kurek, ubuntu 11.04 no será?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :)
<forces> linux es el kernel, y creo que van por la versión 2.6.39
<Kurek> ups.... tienes razon forces, lapsus calami....
<forces> para que lleguen a la 11.04 falta mucho
<forces> u.u
<Kurek> me refiero a ubuntu
<Kurek> no t preocupes forces... algún día llegara la 11.04 del kernel xD!
<forces> si talvez
<forces> xD
<[]^OsAmA^[]> este mi blog ---> http://linuxcancun.blogspot.com/
<forces> spam!
<[]^OsAmA^[]> aun que no tengo actulizada mi screenshop  actual  como lo tengo ahora
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehe
<Kurek> !spam
<kubot> En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<forces> haha
<Kurek> ups... no salio komo kería
<forces> []^OsAmA^[], queres que sea sincero?
<Kurek> es k mola más con otras palabras
<Kurek> !ti
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'ti'.
<[]^OsAmA^[]> dime
<[]^OsAmA^[]> ups
<forces> dices que no te gusta ubuntu porque se parece a windows, pero por Dios!!
<forces> tu debian es casi windows
<[]^OsAmA^[]> na
<forces> amsn = windows messenger
<Kurek> O_o widows =! ubuntu
<forces> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-vDjj7Vf45Uk/TYv5bGorrtI/AAAAAAAAAHw/pNh8LqbI86c/s1600/Pantallazo-1.png
<forces> todos tus docs, compiz
<forces> =.=
<forces> estas peor
<Kurek> y amsn lo usaba... pero ahora lo odio, uso pidgin, emphathy o emesene
<forces> como que tu comentario ahora se mira fuera de orbita
<forces> yo uso emphaty
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehe
<Kurek> alguien sabe si emphaty continua en la 11.04
<Kurek> ??
<fosco_> continua
<Kurek> lo que me entere es k abandonamos a Ooo
<Kurek> ahora tenemos LibreOffice
<forces> por libreoffice
<forces> mejor
<Kurek> xD!
<forces> ese OOo da mala espina
<Kurek> a mi opinion empezaba a ser muuuy pesado
<forces> desde que oracle compro sun, todo parece ir mal
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehhee
<Kurek> force, entonces eso tambien kieres decir que virtual box ahora tambien es de oracle?
<forces> si
<Kurek> si... lo acabo de ver
<forces> pero con oracle, hago una excepción
<forces> oracle si que ha mejorado, y bastante
<Kurek> a k te refieres forces?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> forces,   personalize mi escritorio y instale lo que mas utilizo para mi trabajo y pues eh usado varias cosas y las que mas confio son las que tengo aun  no es que sea fanatico a windows
<forces> han añadido muchas cosas, buen soporte para 64 bits, soporte para aceleración 2D, 3D, soporte para multi nucleos
<Kurek> mmmm... no m había fijado... aún instale virtualbox ayer despues de mucho tiempo
<[]^OsAmA^[]> si migre de windows a linux es por en contre con que remplazar todo lo que ultilizaba en windows y   puedo hacer 5 hasta 10 veces mas cosas sin quese me atonte la maquina
<forces> Kurek, que oracle si que ha pulido virtualbox
<forces> cuando yo empece a utilizar virtualbox en la 7.10, no tenia nada
<forces> virtualbox era bueno, pero le faltaban bastantes funciones básicas, y era un poco inestable
<forces> pero con oracle virtualbox ha mejorado bastante
<Kurek> mmmm... yo empecé a usar linux en serio en la 8.10 y a la siguiente versión comencé a usar virtualbox así k empece con la 9.04 así k no se como iba antes... pero me alegro k mejorara :)
<forces> la otra empresa que acaba de ser adquirida es novell
<[]^OsAmA^[]> yo use linux mucho antes de que existiera ubuntu y antes de que madrake comprara a conectiva linux a no meacuerdo a cual mas compro
<forces> el camino del software libre ya no esta muy claro
<forces> dos de las mas grandes empresas se han ido
<forces> :(
<[]^OsAmA^[]> creo que en mandrake 7 o 8
<forces> ya solo queda red hat, y canonical
<Kurek> espero k aguanten...
<forces> a ver
<nestor> porque forces?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> con madrake empeze mi vida con linux :P
<forces> nestor, sun y novell ya no existen
<forces> mandriva va por el mismo camino
<nestor> porque'
<forces> nestor, las compraron
<nestor> y porque desaparecen?
<forces> mandriva parece estar en quiebra
<nestor> quien forces?
<forces> nestor, =.=
<forces> haha
<[]^OsAmA^[]> en quiebra :S
<forces> google amigo
<[]^OsAmA^[]> si mandrake compro a conectiva  y a al otra distro compro ?
<Kurek> http://www.google.es
<forces> a sun lo compro oracle, a novell varias compañias según tengo entendido, y detrás de una esta microsoft
<nestor> derecho?
<forces> []^OsAmA^[], mandrake se cambio el nombre a mandriva nada más
<forces> nadie lo compro
<[]^OsAmA^[]> forces,
<[]^OsAmA^[]> si se cambio por que compro a conectiva linux
<Kurek> la verdad es k no sabí a ni la mitad de lo k estais hablando... solo sabía que oracle comprara a sun y punto...
<forces> mandrake + conectiva = mandriva
<[]^OsAmA^[]> por eso mandriva
<forces> []^OsAmA^[], conectiva compro a mandrake
<forces> no al revés como dices
<[]^OsAmA^[]> na
<[]^OsAmA^[]> mandrake compro a conectiva
<forces> a ver
<[]^OsAmA^[]> checalo y veras
<Kurek> http://www.forosuse.org/forosuse/showthread.php?t=1047
<forces> On 24 January 2005 it was announced that Mandrakesoft had acquired Conectiva for 1.79 million euro (2.3 million U.S. dollars at the time). On 7 April 2005 Mandrakesoft announced the decision to change the name of the parent company to Mandriva and their distribution name to Mandriva Linux, although the Brazilian operation would not change its name from Conectiva immediately.
<Kurek> tiene razon []^Osama^[]
<forces> []^OsAmA^[], a pues sí
<forces> xD
<forces> a pues asaber porque se cambio el nombre
<Kurek> no se... a mi me gusta mas mandriva k mandrake
<forces> igual a mi
<forces> yo empece con mandriva también
<forces> antes que ubuntu, use mandriva 2007
<Kurek> mmmm... a mi fue mi profesor en 4º kien me inicio en ubuntu
<forces> ni si quiera sabía que existía ubuntu
<forces> O.o
<Kurek> ya lo conocia de la 7.10
<Kurek> pero no sabía usarlo
<[]^OsAmA^[]> yo empeze en linux con mandrake en la version 7
<Kurek> :(
<arp-> []^OsAmA^[]:  yo tb
<forces> yo ni si quiera sabia que era linux, o mandriva o ubuntu
<arp-> año 2000
<forces> yo pensaba que linux era igual que windows
<forces> linux XP
<forces> linux vista
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jajajjaja
<forces> linux 2000
<[]^OsAmA^[]> linux 7 :P
<forces> y así, no sabía que eran las distros
<[]^OsAmA^[]> douh!!!
<arp-> estaba aburrido che
<forces> ni sabía que habían varias
<arp-> me hice un sysinfo en perl
<arp-> ...
<arp-> ya que es la moda
<[]^OsAmA^[]> igual salio una churrada de que windows iva sacar lindos o algo asi
<Kurek> yo pensaba k linux era un SO que le hacia competencia a windows
<Kurek> xD!
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hasta use lindows o algo asi
<arp-> Linux AMD-X2 2.6.35-22-generic x86_64 GNU/Linux - Cpu0: AMD Athlon 800MHz Cpu1: AMD Athlon 800MHz; Up: 1:03; Users: 2; Load: 0.07;
<[]^OsAmA^[]> alguien conocio esa distro ?
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M500 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.20GHz] mem[Physical: 3.6GB, 62.2% free] disk[Total: 47.9GB, 30.1% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<arp-> lindo...
<forces> []^OsAmA^[], yo
<forces> pero microsoft los demando por el nombre
<forces> tuvieron que cambiarlos
<[]^OsAmA^[]> que tiene que ver lindows con windows ?
<forces> tienen una versión gratis y otra de pago
<[]^OsAmA^[]> se
<forces> nada, solo le pusieron el nombre porque tenia forma de windows
<forces> con los temas y todo eso
<forces> para dar marketing y publicidad
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehe
<forces> cuando inicie en linux todavía se llamaba lindows
<forces> y al rato, salio una basada en fedora, se llamaba vixta
<forces> alguien la escucho/uso alguna vez?
<Kurek> nop
<[]^OsAmA^[]> io nop
<Kurek> es la 1º vez k oigo de ellas
<forces> =.=
<forces> me hacen sentir viejo
<forces> xD
<[]^OsAmA^[]> solo lindows por que lo venia con instalado en una pc nueva
<[]^OsAmA^[]> que vendia elektra
<forces> después se llamo linspire, la version de pago y freespire la gratis
<Kurek> ehh! siento cambiar el tema de conversación, pero si tuvieseis que programar un bot irc que funcion le harias que tuviese?
<forces> pero ahora ya no existen, quebraron
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :S
<forces> Kurek, trivias, buscador, chistes, mmm
<forces> calculadora
<forces> fortune, xD
<Kurek> trivis y calculadora... me gustan las ideas
<[]^OsAmA^[]> Kurek,  aministrador del canal :P
<[]^OsAmA^[]> kick  ban etc etc
<[]^OsAmA^[]> y muchas mas cosas
<Kurek> jajaja... x eso osama pedi ideas x k hai muchas cosas... y no te olvides del lado oscuro
<Kurek> spammers
<Kurek> o los molestadores k t asaltan x mp
<[]^OsAmA^[]> andale
<Kurek> gracias forces, no se me había ocurrido lo del trivial... y creo k es la que más me gusta
<forces> trivia, no trivial
<[]^OsAmA^[]> asu que buenos tiempos aquellos cuando me rompia la cabeza  instalando linux y bajandolo y leyendo para hacer funcionar mi dial up
<[]^OsAmA^[]> osea mi modem :P
<Kurek> xD! si lo finalizo lo traigo un día x el chat del offtopic de ubuntu
<forces> []^OsAmA^[], es cierto
<forces> buenos tiempos
<[]^OsAmA^[]> creo que en pese a los 16 o 18
<forces> me gustaba mandriva
<[]^OsAmA^[]> ahorita tengo 28 años
<forces> la 2007 y la 2008 fueron las mejores versiones para mí
<Kurek> yo empece a los 15 xD!
<[]^OsAmA^[]> ami medejo de gustar mandrake desde que cambio el nombre a mandriva
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :P
<forces> yo a los 16
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :)
<forces> cuantos años tienen?
<forces> se me hacen que ya estan viejos
<forces> xD
<Kurek> hoch... que te pasa que te vas y te vienes mucho
<Kurek> nop... yo tengo 17
<Kurek> :)
<forces> yo 19
<Kurek> en poco cumplo los 18
<forces> a pues estamos jovenes
<[]^OsAmA^[]> yo 28 :P
<[]^OsAmA^[]> toy viejo
<Kurek> creo que osama es el viejo akí
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :(
<forces> algún día nos vamos a tomar unas copas y hablamos de linux y nuestras experiencias
<Kurek> xD!
<forces> de paso jugamos supertux en lan
<forces> xD
<[]^OsAmA^[]> esta ria muy bien
<forces> []^OsAmA^[], haha
<forces> ni tanto
<Kurek> jajajajaja....
<forces> para los linuxeros no hay edades
<Kurek> seguro k pasabamos una buena tarde
<Kurek> xD!
<[]^OsAmA^[]> aqui en cancun no hay  comunidades de linux
<forces> haha si
<[]^OsAmA^[]> creo que soy el unico en cancun :P
<hoch> Kurek: recien veo
<hoch> estoy haciendo unas cosas, evidentemente es automatico, se desconecta y loguea de nuevo
<hoch> no anda muy bien xchat parece, porq con irssi no me pasa jamas esto
<forces> me gustaría tener amigos que usen linux
<forces> pero preguntarles cosas y aprender de ellos
<forces> para*
<Kurek> ya... eso veo hoch... pero es k no respondes a los ping
<Kurek> y x eso te desconectan
<[]^OsAmA^[]> se igual yo pero por desgracia aqui no hay
<[]^OsAmA^[]> todo lo busco en la red  y por aqui
<forces> igual yo
<Kurek> o uno de dos tu conexión fluctua o tu programa no responde
<[]^OsAmA^[]> todo lo que se de linux lo aprendi solo
<forces> a mi solo me ha tocado aprender todo
<forces> O.o
<[]^OsAmA^[]> en google y en foros
<forces> []^OsAmA^[], la mayoría creo yo
<Kurek> yo tengo un amigo k usa ubuntu
<hoch> todos creo aprenden del mismo modo :P
<Kurek> y una amiga a la k iniciamos en ubuntu
<Kurek> pero les tengo k ayudar yo en todo :S
<forces> lastima, sería bueno a tener a alguien y hablarle y decirle "HEY!! Pude instalar debian!!! por fin!!"
<forces> o sino "logre hacer funcionar la wireless!!!"
<hoch> jaja
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehe
<[]^OsAmA^[]> se
<[]^OsAmA^[]> pero ya ves
<Kurek> jajaja.... algun día instalare debian y lo gritare...
<forces> haha
<[]^OsAmA^[]> tamos solos en este mundo :P
<forces> si
<forces> :(
<forces> lloremos
<hoch> Kurek: no es tan dificil
<forces> traigan el wisky
<hoch> Kurek: de hecho es muy simple
<Kurek> un minuto de silencio x nosotros
<Kurek> xD!
<forces> desahoguemos nuestras penas
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jajajaja
<[]^OsAmA^[]> tienen msn ?
<forces> si tuviera algún vecino que usara linux, aprendiera mas rápido
<forces> porque lo que el aprende me lo enseña
<hoch> forces: que mas ayuda que las propias paginas de los manuales
<hoch> y algun que otro foro para guiarte un poco
<hoch> :D
<[]^OsAmA^[]> se
<hoch> mas qur foro manuales mas completos
<forces> haha si
<forces> bonito es esperar horas
<hoch> con indices y un orden logico
<[]^OsAmA^[]> eso es lo mismo que yo pienso
<forces> para que te contesten en un foro
<hoch> no hay que esperar
<[]^OsAmA^[]> tener a personas sercanas para compartir conocimientos
<hoch> hay que buscar
<forces> no, lo mejor de todo, es que te conteste un noob, que te dice "y tenes ubuntu con gnome o kde"
<forces> y no tiene nada que ver con tu pregunta
<forces> =.=
<hoch> la realidad es que mas buscas, mas lees, mas aprendes
<nestor> Buenas noches tigres aqui el inter casi se me cuelga asi que no hay mas que hacer... Bendiciones
<hoch> si vienen y te lo dicen en 10 min te olvidaste
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehe
<forces> hoch, talvez, pero a la hora de jugar openarena o urban terror
<Kurek> lo mejor es cuando preguntas en un chat irc
<forces> no tenes a nadie
<forces> xD
<Kurek> x algo...
<hoch> forces: depende, cuando volvi a instalar ubuntu lo tenia con openbox
<Kurek> y 30 min despues te contestan
<Kurek> y les dices no ya lo he resuelto
<hoch> si bien ubuntu = gnome, no es 100% asi
<Kurek> era una tonteria...
<hoch> :P
<forces> Kurek, es cierto
<forces> antes me pasaba
<forces> por eso ahora mejor ni pregunto
<forces> =.=
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :P
<arp-> lalala
<[]^OsAmA^[]> voy asufrir cuando me mude
<Kurek> no se forces... a mi siempre se me resulven las dudas cuando las pregunto
<[]^OsAmA^[]> en mi nueva casa no hay internet aun :(
<Kurek> no se x k... si las pienso nunca se resuelven
<hoch> todos usan ubuntu aca verdad?
<forces> no
<[]^OsAmA^[]> solo esta una compania toda pedorra que es axtel y da 256kb de internet
<hoch> aunq suene estupido, yo estoy aca y no uso ubuntu
<hoch> por eso pregunto
<forces> no todos
<arp-> jaja
<forces> []^OsAmA^[], usa debian
<forces> y yo windows vista
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jajajaja
<arp-> 256kb suficiente para chatear
<arp-> :P
<forces> lo importante es que somos amigos
<[]^OsAmA^[]> yo no hago nada con eso :S
<forces> no que S.O. usamos
<forces> xD
<forces> haha
<[]^OsAmA^[]> minimo 2 a 4 megas
<arp-> necesito 10mbps
<arp-> para bajar musica ilegallllllllllll
<[]^OsAmA^[]> si hay mas pues mas
<arp-> :P
<forces> #pirata
<arp-> no
<[]^OsAmA^[]> yo para bajar programas y pelis y varias cosas mas
<Kurek> yo vivo solo con 1Mbps fluctuante
<Kurek> xD!
<arp-> los piratas atacan barcos dijo Stallman
<hoch> hago una pregunta por casualidad
<forces> yo también tengo solo 1Mbps
<forces> pero me alcanza
<arp-> :S
<arp-> yo tengo 3mbps
<hoch> alguno sabe de donde provienen por ej comandos como "chsh"?
<forces> lo malo es cuando quiero ver videos en HD en youtube
<[]^OsAmA^[]> yo 4 :P
<Kurek> tu mega fluctua forces... xD!
<forces> tengo que esperar mas de lo que dura el video
<Kurek> lo peor es cuando no me llega ni a la mitad
<Kurek> del mega
<arp-> um
<[]^OsAmA^[]> huy
<[]^OsAmA^[]> yo con 4 megas me siento feliz
<arp-> tengo una shell con 900KB/s
<arp-> de BW
<[]^OsAmA^[]> y pues no megusta ir para tras
<forces> por $10 mas, me dan los 2 Mbps
<arp-> ahi bajo ISOs
<hoch> alguno sabe lo que pregunte? :D
<forces> y por $25 dan 5 Mbps
<arp-> arnet es una risa
<arp-> el otro dia veia una promocion de 7Mbps
<arp-> cuando leo las letras chiquitas en la wb
<Kurek> nop hoch... pero se averigua xD!
<arp-> web
<arp-> dice...
<arp-> solo tendra 7mbps en un horario que uds. elija con un rango de 5 horas suponete
<arp-> ajajaj
<hoch> Kurek: pasa que no me interesa saber puntualmente de uno, sino como saber por ej cuando un comando no se instala como programa, d donde deriva
<hoch> por ej como todos los comandos proporcionados por el paquete "coreutils"
<hoch> a eso iba
<[]^OsAmA^[]> comandos chsh (change shell)
<arp-> xD
<forces> comandos como ls?
<forces> se puede desinstalar ls?
<arp-> jua
<Kurek> sip... sudo rm <dirección del ls>
<Kurek> xD!
<arp-> es parte del basic system
<forces> lol
<Kurek> mejor k no lo hagas forces
<forces> lo bueno sería
<arp-> la mejor shell es zsh
<forces> desinstalar dpkg, y para volver a instalar
<forces> necesitas dpkg
<arp-> pf
<arp-> jajaj
<Kurek> o apt
<Kurek> o aptitude
<forces> entonces ahí tienes un for infinito
<Kurek> xD!
<arp-> bajas el deb
<forces> aptitude usa dpkg según tengo entendido
<arp-> y punto
<forces> arp-, y hago dpkg -i paquete.deb
<arp-> cuac
<forces> y como si dpkg no existe
<forces> xD
<arp-> no
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jajajajaja
<Kurek> mmmmmm... tienes razon, forces xD! no había caído
<arp-> descomprimis el deb
<Kurek> lo compilas
<arp-> el deb es un archivo comprimido
<arp-> ...
<forces> lo compilas
<Kurek> te descargas el source
<forces> pero necesitas gcc
<forces> y como lo instalas
<arp-> no hace falta ningun source
<forces> si no tenes dpkg
<Kurek> compilas gcc
<forces> LOL!!
<arp-> abris el deb
<forces> HAHA
<forces> compilas gcc
<arp-> y lo descomprimis
<arp-> ....
<forces> pero para compilar gcc necesitas gcc
<arp-> pf
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jajajajaa
<arp-> dios mio
<arp-> que locura
<[]^OsAmA^[]> usa apt-get
<forces> ahí moriste
<forces> haha
<[]^OsAmA^[]> o aptitude
<[]^OsAmA^[]> o synatic
<arp-> es como el huevo y la gallina
<Kurek> pues doy de hostias al pc de 2 en dos hasta k se vuelvan pares
<forces> arp-, haha si
<Kurek> entonces ya tiene todo instalado
<Kurek> xD!
<arp-> ahaha
<forces> que fue primero, el huevo o la gallina?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehehehe
<arp-> la gallina obvio
<Kurek> el gallo forces, el gallo xD!
<arp-> :P
<forces> y la gallina, que no nace del huevo pues?
<arp-> no
<forces> como nacio sin huevo
<Kurek> sin gallo no hay gallina y sin gallina no hay huevo
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jajajajaa
<arp-> la pario otra gallina antigua
<arp-> :P
<forces> haha nah!
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jajajajja
<forces> me dan ganas de probar
<arp-> una gallina con un SO viejo que no ponia huevos
<Kurek> jajajaja... esa es muy buena arp-
<arp-> ahahaha
<forces> lol
<arp-> despues se puso debian y tenia el apt-get
<arp-> entonces ya podia "repositar" huevos
<forces> al principio de los tiempos
<forces> andan y eva no tenian apt
<forces> puro dpkg
<arp-> claro
<Kurek> k hace la opcion --purge con apt-get
<Kurek> ??
<arp-> no
<[]^OsAmA^[]> http://www.alcancelibre.org/article.php/mandriva-evita-bancarrota-lanza-spring-2/print
<forces> Kurek, remover TODO, hasta los archivos de configuración
<arp-> Dios deberia haber hecho el --purge eva
<arp-> para desintalarle el hijo que le hiz adan
<forces> adan y eva tenian ombligo?
<Kurek> pues mira esto forces, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=724273
<arp-> y purgarla dl pecado
<Kurek> a uno le dicen k ejecute el sudo apt-get remove dpkg --purge
<Kurek> y luego k lo instale...
<forces> []^OsAmA^[], eso fue el año pasado, ahora van con 2011
<forces> varios dicen que no habrá versión 2012
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hehehe
<forces> esta sera la última
<[]^OsAmA^[]> apoco
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> y si siguen asi
<arp-> van a llegar a la version 2020
<arp-> estando en el 2012
<Kurek> forces... tengo la solución al dpkg... lo intalas con el livecd xD!
<arp-> no
<forces> no se puede
<arp-> forces:  habia hecho un apt-get remove cdrom
<arp-> :P
<forces> apt-get = fork de dpkg
<arp-> ya les dije
<arp-> no hace falta el gestor
<arp-> el deb lo abren y tiene los binarios
<arp-> todo ordenadito por la raiz de directorios
<arp-> ...
<forces> ah
<Kurek> dios forces... ahora tengo ganas de probarlo
<forces> solo lo copio
<forces> y lo pego
<Kurek> xD!
<arp-> clarop
<forces> el dpkg lo que es solo copiarlo
<forces> xD
<arp-> de hecho el dpkg hace eso
<forces> che, no sabia eso
<arp-> solo que antes de instalar , verifica
<arp-> las dependencias
<forces> Kurek, lo mismo yo
<arp-> baja un deb cualquiera
<arp-> y miralo...
<forces> pr0n.deb
<arp-> vas a ver el /usr /bin /etc
<arp-> dependiendo lo que tenga
<forces> arp-, si ya me he fijado
<Kurek> bueno gente... deberia estudiar un rato... nos vemos
<arp-> y el archivo control
<forces> pero igual nunca le tome importancia
<forces> xD
<arp-> xD
<forces> lo que tengo duda
<forces> es si apt funciona sin dpkg
<forces> según tengo entendido no
<arp-> a un amigo se le sono las dependencias de dpkg
<arp-> no podia instalar NADA
<arp-> dpkg no andaba
<arp-> faltaba una lbreria de dpkg, bajo el deb de la libreria
<arp-> lo abrio y lo descomprimio a mano
<arp-> y listo.. solucionado
<forces> :O
<forces> yo hubiera reinstalado
<forces> xD
<arp-> nah
<forces> como dice el dicho
<arp-> ahaha
<forces> "si no se arregla con un reboot, prepara el disco de instalación..."
<arp-> ahaha
<forces> haha
<forces> muy bueno por cierto
<forces> xD
<arp-> y bueh.. no es cuestion de reinstalar x reinstalar
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :S
<forces> igual a mi no me molesta reinstalar
<forces> siempre lo hago seguido porque no tengo nada más que hacer
<forces> xD
<arp-> y pero no es la filosofia correcta
<arp-> la cosa es saber como funciona tu SO y por que falla
<forces> cierto
<forces> pero si la mejor forma de malgastar el tiempo
<arp-> a claro
<forces> ver como se descargan 300MB de actualización en la consola es alucinante
<arp-> bueno pero si te pasara algo como eso que yo te dije
<arp-> y sabes como hacerlo manualmente
<arp-> en pocos minutos tenes solucionado eso
<forces> no puede pasar mas de 1 mes sin ver eso
<arp-> y me me hincha un poco... bajar updates todos los dias
<arp-> pero bueh
<forces> arp-, y tu que distro usas?
<arp-> tengo un ubuntu aca
<arp-> Linux AMD-X2 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M500 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.20GHz] mem[Physical: 3.6GB, 63.0% free] disk[Total: 47.9GB, 30.1% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<forces> lucaxpaj, SORPRESA!!!!!!!!!!
<forces> feliz cumpleaños
<arp-> ?
<forces> son los efectos del insomnio
<forces> O.o
<forces> ya ni se que digo
<forces> mejor me voy a instalar algo en virtualbox
<arp-> ahah
<[]^OsAmA^[]> http://blogdrake.net/blog/jacen/caida-y-resurreccion-de-mandriva-linux
<[]^OsAmA^[]> bueno me voy adormir los leo luego
<[]^OsAmA^[]> bye
<void_> d
<Holy_Gungner> hola!!!! ya faltan 5 Días para el día D
<Holy_Gungner> pero quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes ha tenido problemas con Wordpress?
<termens> hi
<rengo> golas
<rengo> alguien uso cygwin?y cygwin x?
<rengo> *holas
<rengo> hay manual español para apreder usarlo?
<mimecar> seguramente
<rengo> quiero parderusarlo
<rengo> quiero manual
<rengo> es mas usarlo terminator en win. acederserver linux
<mimecar> con putty puedes acceder directamente
<rengo> nunca encotre un manual español
<rengo> si pero terminator multi consola
<rengo> eso necesito
<rengo> apartea si monitoreo mioserver
<mimecar> con cygwin solo tienes una consola
<rengo> uso terminator en vercion win necesito cybwin
<rengo> terminator es muti consola
<rengo> varias en una
<rengo> mimecar:  entedite?
<mimecar> en la web de cygwin tendrás tutoriales
<mimecar> me cuesta mucho entenderte
<rengo> NO SE INGLES
<rengo> NECESITO SEA ESPAÑOL
<termens> si buscas  en google seguro que hay
<erAbuelo> joer que nivelon xD
<rengo> NO ENCUTRO MANUAL ENSEÑE USARLO O CONFIGURARLO
<mimecar> quita las mayusculas
<mimecar> http://www.google.es/search?q=cygwin+manual&hl=es&client=firefox-a&hs=3Tc&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&prmd=ivns&source=lnt&tbs=lr:lang_1es&lr=lang_es&sa=X&ei=v8CyTfDsEYfMhAfyr6HkDw&ved=0CAcQpwUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=668
<mimecar> "Cygwin manual", búsqueda en español
<erAbuelo> que idioma habla este ?
<termens> marroqui-español quizás
<rengo> pc cambibo micro core 2 duo por coew 2 quad ubuntu reconoce nuevo picro o que re intalar todo de nuevo desde cero?
<mimecar> cualquier ubuntu
<rengo> reconoce solo?
<rengo> nuevo micro?
<mimecar> en teoría si
<rengo> ok gracias
<rengo> si no re intalar todo nuevoo recopilir kernel puag
<rengo> *recopilar
<rengo> no se voy poner core 2 duo mas potente o  core 2 quad al server
<mimecar> si eso es lo que necesita tu servidor web.,..
<aguitel> en que idioma habla este tio?
<erAbuelo> xDDD
<Crashbit> Que suerte volver a tener todos los ignores y la config del irssi, he estado unos días sin la config y lo he pasado realmente mal
<Crashbit> Ahora ya vuelvo a ser yo :-)
<mimecar> xDDD
<Jakeukalane> hola?
<Jakeukalane> tengo un problema al conectar un dispositivo
<Jakeukalane> que conectaba perfectamente
<Jakeukalane> como se hace para montar manualmente algo?
<mimecar> usa mount
<colo> buen dia: alguien sabe como recuprerar la ventana de estado de aplicaciones de firefox?
<mimecar> ¿que es la ventana de estado de aplicaciones?
<colo> desaparecio como por arte de magia
<colo> la que aparece abajo a la derecha del navegador
<mimecar> como no pongas una captura no se a que te refieres
<colo> el problema que si hago una captura ahora ella no esta mas
<mimecar> en alguna imagen de firefox que si salga
<mimecar> ¿que versión de firefox usas?
<colo> 3.6.16; un ejemplo: cuando instalas algun agregado: foxyproxy, te aparece abajo a la derecha del navegador el estado del mismo
<mimecar> eso es para ti una ventana de estado?
<mimecar> comprueba en el menú ver que está activada
<colo> si eso ya lo hice antes de preguntar aqui
<colo> y si indica el estado de los agregados si estan corriendo o no
<MaRk-I> colo: en el menu de view, selecciona status bar (barra de status creo)
<colo> MaRk-I, muchas gracias ahi estaba la solucion
<MaRk-I> colo: de nada
<mimecar> colo: eso no es lo que has hecho antes?
<colo> mimecar, perdon pense que te referias a si estaban activados en preferencias
<mimecar> ok
<miniminiyo> hola, alguien sabe como desinstalar completamente el driver privativo de ATI?
<colo> si instalo gnome 3 para probarlo en el 10.04 y no me gusta puedo volver al 2 sin problemas?
<mimecar> colo: no
<mimecar> los archivos que hay de gnome 3 son para ubuntu 11.04
<colo> mimecar, gracias, menos mal que pregunte antes de hacerlo!!
<mimecar> para voler tendrías que reinstalar todo el sistema base
<colo> mimecar, seria muy tedioso
<pipo65> buenas
<mimecar> ubuntu no incluirá gnome 3 hasta la 11.10
<mimecar> y usarán por defecto unity
<pipo65> mimecar:
<pipo65> como andas
<miniminiyo> demos gracias a dios que podremis usar neustra "sesion gnome clasica" xD
<mimecar> instalando un servidor web :P
<gkahn> mimecar: y tu sabes como puedo instalar gnome 3 en lucid?
<mimecar> miniminiyo: en la 11.10 me parece que instalandola
<mimecar> gkahn: los únicos paquetes que he visto son para la 11.03
<mimecar> 11.04
<mimecar> y pone que es experimental y no se puede quitar luego
<pipo65> mimecar: si instalas ubuntu server le puedes agregar gnome3 arriba y despues kitarselo
<gkahn> mmm, habra que esperar haber si lo empaquetan entonces... o por lo menos que sea stable. Para opensuse ya es estable
<pipo65> gkahn: los de opensuse no saben nada
<pipo65> mejor son los de ubuntu
<gkahn> suena algo despectivo ese comentario pipo65
<pipo65> seee
<pipo65> me gusta lo despectivo
<mimecar> pipo65: no se las dependencias que cambiará
<mimecar> gkahn: hasta la 11.10 de forma oficial no
<pipo65> mimecar: pero el dice q en opensuse si ya lo es
<gkahn> estuve probando la 11.04 beta, y unity no acaba de estar bien pulido, tiene algunos problemas el refresco de pantalla
<mimecar> en fedora 15 ya está incluido de serie
<pipo65> y refiere a q en ubuntu bienen lentos
<mimecar> en ubuntu han preferido dedicar los esfuerzos a unity
<gkahn> por lo menos es lo que dice un correo que llego desde la lista linux es libre
<pipo65> mimecar: pero unity es medio feucho tambien
<mimecar> a mi no me gusta ni unity ni gnome 3
<mimecar> pero son gustos
<pipo65> mimecar: que te gusta a ti
<mimecar> kde, al menos no quitan opciones
<gkahn> yo personalmente prefiero kde
<pipo65> si pero de el kde 3 al 4 dejo inutil a barios equipos
<pipo65> no se puede aplicar el equipos viejos
<gkahn> eso es cierto...
<pipo65> siendo q prometian menos uso de memoria ram
<pipo65> como confiar en gnome3
<pipo65> ??
<mimecar> no puedes pedir menos uso de memoria ram
<mimecar> y pedir aplicaciones cada vez más grandes y con más cosas
<Gargadon> tambien hay que entender que equipos que se consideraban viejos hace años, ahora bsicamente son obsoletos
<pipo65> yo no digo q no se vea lindo pero hay cosas un tanto inutiles
<dzup> pues mi lentium 4 vamuy bien
<pipo65> dzup: hablas de un pentium 4
<pipo65> yo hablo de makinas obsoletas
<pipo65> por ejemplo mi celeron 650
<dzup> si, pero la llamo lentium 4 ... :p
<gkahn> pero para eso tambien tenemos opciones con menos consumo de ram, yo tengo un 386 que aun funciona y tiene 128 de ram, lo tengo con puppy y xfce
<pipo65> gkahn: puppy esta bueno pero como haces con el multiusuario
<gkahn> y creo que ese equipo debe ser de los mas antiguos que quedan operativos, toda una reliquia xDDD
<pipo65> gkahn: estoy desde ese equipo ahora
<pipo65> de ultima puedo usar lubuntu
<dzup> la laptop pentium 4 se calienta iguaal como la laptop nueva de amd que tengo, la otra amd se quemo del fuente de poder y no tiene arreglo mas, solo cambiandole la motherboard, la otra amd que tengo dura prendida 30 minutos y se apaga, esta vieja intel centrino duo ni ruidito hace y va super, yo les recomiendo basado en mis experiencias evitar comprarse un lap amd .
<pipo65> es un casi ubuntu con lxde y openbox
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<erAbuelo> como se puede parar gdm en natty ?
<fosco_> sudo service gdm stop
<erAbuelo> con natty no funciona
<Crashbit> tal y como dice fosco_
<erAbuelo> no, lo he probado y no para gdm
<Crashbit> pues creo que debería
<erAbuelo> con upstart no
<erUSUL> erAbuelo: sudo stop gdm
<erUSUL> erAbuelo: sudo initctl gdm stop
<erAbuelo> ese voy a probarlo
<erAbuelo> el anterior no funciona
<erUSUL> erAbuelo: sudo initctl stop gdm
<erUSUL> perdon
<erUSUL> erAbuelo: « man initctl » e investiga desde ahi
<erAbuelo> cosa rara, ahora he probado otra vez, service gdm stop y funciono :S
<erAbuelo> rectifico: ahora funciona correctamente con "sudo service gdm stop" y con "sudo stop gdm"
<erAbuelo> gracias a todos :)
<fosco_> misterios sin resolver
<fosco_> ;)
<erAbuelo> es que el otro dia cuando tenia el problema del wifi, lo intente de todas las formas que se me ocurrieron, menos la de initctl y no habia forma de parar el gdm
<erAbuelo> y ahora a la primera todo ok xD
<erUSUL> estaria perezoso el X ; muchas veces hay que hacer « sudo stop gdm && sudo pkill X »
<erAbuelo> bueno gracias, y adios, me voy con la peque de paseo :)
<mimecar> que mono, llama "peque" a ubuntu :P
<mkv> erAbuelo: el comando "service" es de upstart
<erUSUL> nope
<erUSUL> initctl es el nativo de upstart ...
<mkv> ? si siempre cuando intenté usar un script the /etc/init.d me decía que se convirtió a upstart y que tenía que usar service...
<erUSUL> mkv: supongo que service es un wrapper que funciona con ambos sistemas en antiguo y el nuevo. asi no tienes que saber cual de los dos usa el servicio. usas service siempre y listo
<mkv> bueno, el man de service dice system V init script..
<erUSUL> yep
<celu> ola
<celu> alguien me ayuda
<mimecar> sin saber el problema no
<celu> algunas teclas de mi pc ubuntu dejaron de funcionar sin acerle nada
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<celu> 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<celu> no lo se
<mimecar> abre una consola
<celu> algunos dias me sale una cosa para actualizarlo
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<celu> le do y y lo actualizo
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<celu> ke ago co nneso
<mimecar> poner los comandos para actualizar
<celu> ok despues lo pongo cuando lo tenga encesndido el pc
<celu> gracias
<celu> mimecar
<mimecar> sin eso no hay soporte
<mimecar> ponlo cuando quieras
<celu> ok
<nanovany> que onda camaradas!
<hiko_hitokiri> hi
<nanovany> tengo un problema con la red inalambrica! :S, nada mas asi de la nada se desconecto mi lap, y ahora la reincie y no reconoce las redes, no lsa muestra, y la pongo manualemnte y le ingrso el codigo pero no conecta
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<nanovany> la 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<nanovany> sii todas :S
<nanovany> ahorita toy conectando por medio de cable :S
<mimecar> ¿que has cambiado en tu ordenador antes del problema?
<nanovany> nada, solo estaba viendo videos de youtube, y se fue asi de la nada, reincicie el moden, e ingreso la clave pero no la reconoce
<nanovany> y con cable si :S
<nanovany> y ahorita rincie, y me aparece el icono de red pero no dectetca mi red :S
<mimecar> ¿has hecho cambios en la red wifi?
<nanovany> siempre cuando reinciio el moden, le cambio unos valores y agarra siempre le he hecho asi :S
<nanovany> solo eso, no le he cambiado mas
<mimecar> le cambias unos valores?
<nanovany> perdon..
<nanovany> si le cambio unos valores, en enlace de banda ancha, pongo en vez de IP directa, la cambio a PPPoE, y ya
<nanovany> con eso siemrpe agarra, pero ahora no :S
<mimecar> y con la configuración por defecto?
<nanovany> con esa no agarra nada, siempre que llamo para pedir asesoria hacen lo mismo, resetean el moden
<nanovany> y cambian esa configuracion y ya siempre lohacen, y yo ps ya no hablo, solo lo hago
<mimecar> no se que pasa en tu sistema para que se desconecte solo el wifi
<nanovany> sii :S, voi a checar la configuracion del moden, si no hablare para su asistencia tecnica chafa  de telmex xD
<nanovany> gracias mimecar
<Bluetooh-Help> Hola buenas tardes/días.
<Bluetooh-Help> Tengo un problema con mi blueetoh. ¿Alguién me podría ayudar porfavor?
<wicope> Bluetooh-Help: hola, al menos haz la pregunta con detalles del problema
<Bluetooh-Help> ¡Gracias!
<Bluetooh-Help> Lo que pasa que yo tengo un computadora HP 420 que tiene bluetooh, pero al instalar Ubuntu 10.04 nunca me funcionó, y ahora no hace nada de nada.
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Bluetooh-Help> Conexión a BlueZ fallida
<Bluetooh-Help> El demonio de Bluez no se está ejecutando: blueman-manager no puede continuar.
<Bluetooh-Help> Me sale ese error, cuando entro en Sistema - Preferencias - Administrador de bluetooh
<sebastian> hola sals
<sebastian> sala
<mimecar> Bluetooh-Help: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<sebastian> alguien sabe donde se encuantra el achivo de configuracion de netework???
<Bluetooh-Help> mimecar, tengo todas las actualizaciones de ubuntu al día.
<mimecar> lanza el demonio bluez desde la consola y mira los errores
<Bluetooh-Help> mimecar, soy nuevo en linux.
<mimecar> abre una consola
<Bluetooh-Help> Listo
<mimecar> sudo /etc/init.d/bluez start
<sebastian> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/597925/plain/
<mimecar> sebastian: ese enlace no hace nada
<Bluetooh-Help> sudo: /etc/init.d/bluez: command not found
<mimecar> sudo services bluez start
<sebastian> si estoy estudiando el pastebin tngo que registrarme priemero soy nuevo con todo esto
<mimecar> sebastian: NO hay que registrarse
<Bluetooh-Help> udo: services: command not found
<Bluetooh-Help> sudo: services: command not found *
<mimecar> ¿tienes bluez instalado?
<sebastian> ha que macana pesne que habìa que registrarse para usar el pastebin
<mimecar> en el paste que has puesto solo hay 'x'
<Bluetooh-Help> La otra ves creo haberlo instalado mimecar, vine a este lugar y creo haberlo echo.
<Bluetooh-Help> mimecar, tengo Ailurus, y en el no me sale instaldo "BlueZ"
<mimecar> que es ailurus?
<Bluetooh-Help> :/
<Bluetooh-Help> ¿Le instalo?
<Bluetooh-Help> Es una aplicación para instalar las cosas más fácilmente en linux.
<Bluetooh-Help> Tiene un entorno gráfico, etc...
<mimecar> más fácil que escribir el nombre de la aplicación y pulsar un botón?
<mimecar> el sistema tiene una aplicación gráfica para instalar cosas
<Bluetooh-Help> Aquí apretas dos click y se instala la aplicación.
<Bluetooh-Help> Es para novatos como yo, para ir aprendiendo poco a poco.
<mimecar> Bluetooh-Help: el centro de software de ubuntu funciona igual
<sebastian> Bluetooh-Help
<Bluetooh-Help> mimecar, ya estoy instalando BlueZ.
<mimecar> Bluetooh-Help: ¿seguro que estas usando ubuntu?
<Bluetooh-Help> Si mimecar
<Bluetooh-Help> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Bluetooh-Help> Me sale el mismo error mimecar, al entrar en Sistema -> Preferencias -> Administrador de bluetooh
<mimecar> ¿ya lo has instalado?
<Bluetooh-Help> Acabo de instalar BlueZ.
<Bluetooh-Help> Sí mimecar.
<mimecar> reinicia el equipo para que cargue bluez
<Bluetooh-Help> Ok, regreso enseguida.
<sebastian> intale phpmyadmin en ubuntu pero no lo puedo hacer ver en el navegador como puedo configurarlo para hacerlo andas alguien sabe?
<mimecar> sebastian: ya has instalado apache y mysql con contraseña?
<sebastian> si y funciona bien
<mimecar> entonces ve a la dirección que escucha phpmyadmin
<sebastian> yo use un tutorial para instalar lamp y andubo bien el pache al mysql
<Bluetooh-Help> mimecar: Bueno ya reinicié el equipo.
<sebastian> donde puedo encontrar el directorio donde se encuentra phpmyadmin?
<wicope> http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ prueba esta dirección
<sebastian> si ya lo hice wicope
<wicope> sebastian: entonces te sale: Bienvenido a phpMyAdmin o no?
<sebastian> pero no me lo muestra el phpmyadmin hay que hacerle quizas una configuracion al apache
<sebastian> no me sale wicope
<mimecar> la dirección es sensible a las mayusculas
<sebastian> ok
<mimecar> consulta la documentación de la web de lamp
<TrueNhero> tengo un problema entre mousepad y el editor de subtitulos, no carga los txt guardados con mousepad
<wicope> sebastian: /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf mira a ver que tienes por ahí .. creo que se configuraba en /etc/phpmyadmin/
<mimecar> wicope: si está usando lamp no le funcionará esa ruta
<sebastian> ok gracias wicope
<TrueNhero> cuando uno guarda texto en mousepad que LF?
<wicope> sebastian: lo que puedes hacer es buscar las rutas en el paquete que has instalado (en el synaptic tienes los detalles de las rutas de los paquetes que instalas)
<sebastian> bien gracias
<Itxshell> buenas a todos en la sala
<Bluetooh-Help> mimecar: Disculpa ya reinicié.
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> sebastian: lo has instalado desde ubuntu o te lo has descargado de una web?
<sebastian> lo he instaldo desde ubunto al phpmyadmin
<mimecar> y lamp ?
<sebastian> exacto
<sebastian> este link fue el que use como tuto para intalar lamp
<sebastian> http://www.vensign.com/blog/como-instalar-servidor-lamp-ubuntu-paso-a-paso.html
<sebastian> estas lineas fue la que use: sudo aptitude install phpmyadmin
<Bluetooh-Help> Dios mio no pasó nada, todo sigue igual :/
<sebastian> quizas debiria desintalarlo e instalarlo de nuevo desde el shell al phpmyadmin
<Bluetooh-Help> mimecar: Mi intención no es molestarlo, pero podría usted ayudarme porfavor. ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> Bluetooh-Help: si lo has instalado debería funcionar
<mimecar> sebastian: y que consigues con eso?
<mimecar> Bluetooh-Help: has mirado si tu portatil tiene alguna incompatiblidad con ubuntu?
<sebastian> aja y si puede ser nada mimecar
<Bluetooh-Help> Antes si funcionaba, pero después no sé que pasó que dejó de funcionar el Bluetooh.
<mimecar> que hicistes antes del fallo
<erUSUL> Bluetooh-Help: que da si haces « sudo rfkill list all » estará el hardware BT bloqueado ?
<sebastian> quizas el la ventana de instalacion puse mal la pass
<Bluetooh-Help> Recuerdo que un usuario de aquí me ayudó con un tema del sonido, y desde ese momento dejó de funcionar.
<mimecar> sebastian: que dirección pones para phpmyadmin?
<mimecar> Bluetooh-Help: esos detalles hay que decirlos
<Bluetooh-Help> Perdón, soy nuevo y eh leído como nunca, y mi frustración es mucha, disculpeme mimecar.
<mimecar> si no das toda la información costará mucho más
<sebastian> el contenido esta aca /etc/phpmyadmin$ y la direcion web http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Bluetooh-Help> Bueno mimecar, eso es lo que pasó desde ese momento.
<mimecar> la dirección es http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<mimecar> sebastian: tienes apache funcionando ahora?
<Bluetooh-Help> Mi computadora como le decía es una HP420, que venía con el SO Suse Linux, y yo le puse Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<sebastian> si esta funcionando mimecar
<Bluetooh-Help> Al principio si funcionaba el bluetooh, pero luego después de esta actividad, dejó de funcionar.
<sebastian> quizas yo ingrese mal la pass durante el proseso de instalcion de lamp mimecar  poreso decia yo quizas desintalar e instalr de nuevo
<mimecar> Bluetooh-Help: con ubuntu te ha funcionado el bluetooth?
<erUSUL> Bluetooh-Help: que hiciste para solucionar el problema de sonido ? recuerdas? repito la salida de « sudo rfkill list all » sería de ayuda
<erUSUL> !paste | Bluetooh-Help
<kubot> Bluetooh-Help: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> sebastian: phpmyadmin pide el password
<mimecar> si lo pones mal sigue saliedp phpmyadmin
<Bluetooh-Help> Sí, antes de la actividad del problema con el sonido.
<sebastian> a si tenes razon es una tonteria desintalarlo si no siquiera me lo muestra en el navegador
<Bluetooh-Help> erUSUL: Disculpe, pero ya puse eso en consola, y no me sale nada después de que me pide la clave.
<TrueNhero> tengo un problema entre mousepad y el editor de subtitulos, no carga los txt guardados con mousepad como srt
<erUSUL> TrueNhero: que error da?
<Bluetooh-Help> :/
<ivancp> TrueNhero: ?
<TrueNhero> erUSUL: lo abro en editor de subtitulos y no abre
<erUSUL> sin error ni nada?
<Bluetooh-Help> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/597938/
<wicope> TrueNhero: si ejecutas el editor de subtitulos en el terminal y después intentas cargar el fichero.txt en el terminal supongo que te dará el error
<mimecar> Bluetooh-Help: si no devuelve nada el comando no hace falta pegarlo
<Bluetooh-Help> Eso me da al poner lo que me dijo Sr. erUSUL
<erUSUL> Bluetooh-Help: muy raro. deberia salir al menos la wifi
<Bluetooh-Help> ¿Que debo hacer?
<erUSUL> Bluetooh-Help: recuerdas que cosas hiciste para solucionar el sonido ?
<Bluetooh-Help> Lo que pasa es que yo no fui erUSUL, me ayudó un usuario de aquí, si no mal recuerdo su nick era algo con "juan"(no sé que más). Entonces el me instaló "ALSA Gnome" y desde ese momento empezaron los problemas.
<Bluetooh-Help> Pero tengo sonido gracias a el, pero lo demás quedó mal.
<mimecar> Bluetooh-Help: no le distes acceso remoto a tu ordenador verdad?
<Bluetooh-Help> Sí, le di acceso.
<Bluetooh-Help> :/
<mimecar> como se te ocurre hacer eso?
<Bluetooh-Help> Necesitaba ayuda.
<mimecar> el soporte del canal no incluye el acceso remoto
<Bluetooh-Help> Yo no lo sé, solo sé que me ayudó con el sonido y se lo debo agradecer.
<Bluetooh-Help> Solo que lo demás quedo dando "bote" por así decirlo.
<sebastian> logre hacer andar el phpmyadmin mimecar  toy contento solo habia que agregar  esta linea: sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
<mimecar> lo único que me ocurre es que reinstales el paquete de gnome
<mimecar> cosa que seguramente te dejará sin sonidp
<erUSUL> Bluetooh-Help: la cuestion es que no sabemos que hizo ese usuario en tu sistema y sin saber eso es complicado saber que pasa y como solucionarlo
<mimecar> sonido
<Bluetooh-Help> El Gnome, lo cambió por ALSA Gnome
<Bluetooh-Help> Recordé su nick, era "juanarg"
<Bluetooh-Help> Algo así, muy agradecido de el estoy.
<Bluetooh-Help> Fue el único que me ayudó.
<mimecar> Bluetooh-Help: si reinstalas gnome puede que recuperes el BT
<mimecar> pero seguramente te quedes sin sonido, quieres hacerlo?
<Bluetooh-Help> ¿Y no se puede tener las dos cosas?
<mimecar> sin saber lo que hizo no
<wicope> yo la verdad no se que tiene que ver el bluetooth con el sonido, bueno se supone que tienes pulseaudio de sonido, si quieres probar a instalar pulseaudio-module-bluetooth pero ya te digo no se en que puede interferir ..
<Bluetooh-Help> Dios mio, que complicado, el sonido es importante y el blueetoh también.
<Bluetooh-Help> No sé porqué no se puede tener las dos cosas al mismo tiempo.
<Bluetooh-Help> :(
<mimecar> Bluetooh-Help: como te ha dicho erUSUL, sin saber lo que hizo el usuario es complicado ayudarte
<erUSUL> Bluetooh-Help: que nick tenias cuando juan-arg te ayudo ?
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> Bluetooh-Help: y cuando fue?
<Bluetooh-Help> erUSUL: Help-Me
<Bluetooh-Help> Puede ser ese, si no mal recuerdo.
<mimecar> erUSUL: 17:32 Bluetooh-HelpHola buenas tardes/días.
<mimecar> no, ese es el de hoy
<Bluetooh-Help> erUSUL: Hace muchisimo tiempo, el año pasado, más o menos por Noviembre.
<Bluetooh-Help> Si no mal recuerdo.
<mimecar> Bluetooh-Help: estas de broma verdad?
<erUSUL> Bluetooh-Help: :/
<Bluetooh-Help> No mimecar
<Bluetooh-Help> Es verdad
<mimecar> desde el año pasado estas sin bluetooth?
<Bluetooh-Help> Sí.
<mimecar> instala el metapaquete de gnome
<mimecar> y espera que se arregle algo
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<mimecar> antes de darle a aceptar
<mimecar> pega en pastebin todo el texto que salga
<MaRk-I> el bluetooh es importante...... despues de un anio
 * MaRk-I perdido....
<Bluetooh-Help> ¿Y si me quedo sin sonido?
<Bluetooh-Help> ¿Puedo regresar a tener sonido?
<mimecar> Bluetooh-Help: sin saber lo que modifico en tu sistema no tengo ni idea
<Bluetooh-Help> Si lo único que hizo fue poner un archivo llamado "alsaconf" y nada más. Tube sonido de inmediato.
<mimecar> Bluetooh-Help: haz lo que quieras
<MaRk-I> Bluetooh-Help: solo modifico el alsaconf para hdaintel audio....
<Bluetooh-Help> Y si no mal recuerdo los demás usuarios le discrepaban en hacer eso, por que decían algo de que con "pulseaudio" también se podía tener sonido, solo haciendo una "actualización".
<MaRk-I> Bluetooh-Help: el alsaconf note quita pulsaudio, sera que quito pulseaudio y solo instalo alsa?
<Bluetooh-Help> MaRk-I: ¿El pulseaudio tiene un simbolo de una cono?
<mimecar> que relación tiene pulse audio con el bluetooth?
<mkv> un cono naranja? eso debe ser vlc.
<Bluetooh-Help> Dios estoy confundido.
<Bluetooh-Help> Perdón, pulseaudio tenía una bocina con volumen, bueno después de instalar "alsa gnome" esa bocina, desapareció.
<mkv> "alsa gnome" no existe, a que te refieres?
<mkv> lo más cercano que veo es "gnome-alsamixer" que es solo un mezclador para alsa
<MaRk-I> Bluetooh-Help: yo solo opino... si no sabes que cambios se hicieron, has backup de tus datos e instala de nuevo
<Bluetooh-Help> Ubuntu de por si viene con pulse audio, y ahora tengo una aplicación llamada "mexclador alsa gnome".
<Bluetooh-Help> La cual es la que me controla el volumen de mi computadora.
<Bluetooh-Help> Es más, los botones de subir,bajar,mute,adelantar y retroceder de mi computadora con esta aplicación no me funcionan.
<mkv> bueno eso es solo el mezclador, ajusta el volumen, es un complemento a pulseaudio
<mkv> pero no lo reemplaza
<Bluetooh-Help> ¿Y si instalo pulseaudio y borro ese alsa gnome, tendré sonido?
<mkv> probablemente pulseaudio tiene su propio mezclador, y ese es el de gnome nada más.
<mimecar> Bluetooh-Help: eso no arreglará el bluetooth
<mkv> creí que tu problema era con el bluetooth, no tienes sonido ahora?
<Bluetooh-Help> mkv: Si tengo sonido, pero NO tengo bluetooh.
<mkv> instalar pulseadio no va a afectar el bluetooth, son 2 cosas completamente distintas
<mkv> el bluetooth es para comunicación inalámbrica con dispositivos portátiles, no tiene nada que ver con el sonido
<mkv> si no funciona el bluetooth, y tu pc es una HP, es probable que sea un problema de driver, pero no puedo estar seguro.
<Bluetooh-Help> mkv: Entiendo, bueno yo instalé hace un rato atrás "BlueZ", y no sé que más hacer.
<Bluetooh-Help> ¿Usted me puede ayudar por favor?
<mkv> nunca tuve un bluetooth, no sabría decirte.
<mkv> alguna vez funcionó para empezar?
<Bluetooh-Help> ¿Y hay alguna forma de saber si mi computadora hp420 tiene compatibilidad con ubuntu 10.04?
<Bluetooh-Help> mkv: Si, funcionaba.
<mkv> con que versión de Ubuntu?
<Bluetooh-Help> 10.04 LTS, la cual tengo, que es la única que le eh instalado a esta computadora.
<wicope> Bluetooh-Help: hola los paquetes que tengo instalado en 10.04: blueman, bluez-utils, bluez, bluez-alsa, bluez-gstreamer, bluez-cups, bluez-compat, bluez-pcmcia-support, bluez-btsco, obex-data-server y después abres el blueman. Es dificil ayudarte ya que te contradices, al principio dices: "al instalar Ubuntu 10.04 nunca me funcionó, y ahora no hace nada de nada." y después dices "Si, funcionaba" .. dificil ayudarte con incoherenci
<mimecar> Bluetooh-Help: tienes el interruptor de bluetooth del portatil activado?
<mkv> Bluetooh-Help: como nunca tuve bluetooth, nose realmente cuál sería la mejor forma de verificar si está funcionando. Pero estoy seguro que instalar alsamixer no tuvo nada que ver. O hiciste algún otro tipo de cambio del que no estás al tanto, o algún update de Ubuntu puso una regresión que hizo que deje de funcionar el bluetooth.
<Bluetooh-Help> wicope: Hola, buenas tardes, respondiendo a su texto. Yo instalé ubuntu 10.04 LTS y funcionaba el bluetooh pero no el sonido.
<mkv> puedes probar en bajar el live cd de un Ubuntu reciente, por ejemplo maverick, y ver si funciona todo al bootearlo sin instalar.
<Bluetooh-Help> mimecar: Se activa auto cuando enciendes el wifi
<Bluetooh-Help> mkv: Si, la verdad eh echo updates, pero no sé realmente si paso lo que me dices.
<mimecar> estas seguro?
<Bluetooh-Help> mimecar: Si, más que seguro.
<mimecar> wifi y bluetooth no están relacionados
<Bluetooh-Help> En el boton sale el simbolo.
<mimecar> que el wifi este activado no quiere decir que el BT este funcionando
<mimecar> haz lo que dice mkv
<Bluetooh-Help> mkv: Disculpa, pero ¿Que me recomienda hacer entonces?
<mkv> Bluetooh-Help:mirá wifi y bluetooth son 2 protocolos distintos, no estoy seguro si se pueden conectar entre ellos. Vos estas tratando de conectarte a un dispositivo bluetooth o wifi?
<mkv> me suena raro eso de " Se activa auto cuando enciendes el wifi"
<Bluetooh-Help> Ya estoy en wifi conectado, lo que quiero nada más es hacer funcionar el bluetooh.
<Bluetooh-Help> mkv: Te lo digo porque no hay otro boton que lo active, y cuando se activaba anteriormente lo hacía así, la forma era manual después para desactivarlo.
<mkv> Bluetooh-Help: yo lo que dije anteriormente fué de bajarte la iso de un live cd de Maverick, quemarlo en un cd. Y bootear con ese cd para probar Ubuntu sin instalarlo. Si tienes sonido y bluetooth. Entonces puedes instalarlo en tu pc. (seguramente va a necesitar hacer backup de tus cosas)
<Alien-007> hola muchachos :) la vercion de ArchLinux201005-core-dual.iso  es solamente pata PC dual core o sirve en general ?
<mkv> Alien-007: canal equivocado presumo :)
<Bluetooh-Help> Bueno, me quedaré sin bluetooh.
<Alien-007> era solamente una curiosida,,donde podria hacer esa simple pregunta,,que canal ?
<mkv> Alien-007: pregunta en #archlinux-es
<Alien-007> grasias
<mkv> Alien-007: este canal es de Ubuntu. No tenemos idea sobre eso.
<hoch> buenas
<wicope> Bluetooh-Help: hola, porfavor prueba el blueman, a mi me funciona.
<Bluetooh-Help> wicope: Yo instalé "BlueZ" no tiene nada que ver, ¿O si?
<wicope> Si quieres ver que hace cada paquete es fácil, abre el synaptic y busca el paquete y lee la descripción ^-^
<Bluetooh-Help> wicope: Ya lo tengo instalado.
<wicope> Bluetooh-Help: ejecutalo y mira a ver
<Bluetooh-Help> No sé como ejecutarlo, soy nuevo.
<Alien-007> podria darle prioridad a una aplicacion alterando el comando del arrancador de esa aplicacion,,no importaria si tengo que poner password
<Bluetooh-Help> ¿Me podría ayudar wicope porfavor?
<colo> como activo la combinacion shift + sup para eliminar archivos sin que pasen por la papelera?
<wicope> Bluetooh-Help: si estoy en ello, el blueman tiene un acceso directo , lo que no se es donde se ubica en los menús
<wicope> Bluetooh-Help: bueno en el terminal: blueman-manager y supongo que te dirá fallo del BlueZ que es el fallo del principio,
<Bluetooh-Help> on_bluez_name_owner_changed (/usr/bin/blueman-manager:104)
<Bluetooh-Help> Eso me sale en rojo, y me abre una ventana con el mismo "error".
<wicope> Bluetooh-Help: bueno ya sabes que existe el blueman ^-^ y tienes que arreglar lo del BlueZ ..
<wicope> lo siento
<Bluetooh-Help> ¿No tiene solución entonces?
<Bluetooh-Help> :/
<wicope> Bluetooh-Help: es que te debería de salir algo cuando ejecutas: sudo rfkill list all ya que tienes wifi y bluetooth .. y dices que no te sale nada después de escribir la contraseña
<Bluetooh-Help> No me sale nada wicope, no estoy mintiendo es la verdad.
<Bluetooh-Help> :/
<Bluetooh-Help> Bueno de todas formas gracias, les agradezco su ayuda.
<Bluetooh-Help> Que tengan buena tarde.
<Bluetooh-Help> Thanx all.
<dannyLopez68> gente!
<erAbuelo> rebuenas
<Guest81978> hola... tengo un archivo .rpm, es un driver de mi impresora y tengo instalado el alien, pero cuando en el terminal le doy sudo alien nombre.rpm
<Guest81978> me dice not found
<Guest81978> alguna idea ?
<erUSUL> Guest81978: que es lo que no encuentra? el rpm?
<Guest81978> si... dice que no encuentra el rpm
<Guest81978> administrador@administrador-desktop:~$ sudo alien driverlexmark.rpm [sudo] password for administrador:  File "driverlexmark.rpm" not found.
<MaRk-I> Guest81978: estas en la misma carpeta donde se encuentra el rpm?
<erUSUL> +1
<Guest81978> ps lo he descargado por Chrome, y va a la carpeta descargas
<MaRk-I> estas en la carpeta del desktop
<Guest81978> solo abro el terminal y le doy lo que ya he dicho
<MaRk-I> cd /Descargas
<Guest81978> que hago con éso Mark
<MaRk-I> escribelo en la terminal para que te cambie a la carpeta de descargas
<MaRk-I> mtas... Guest81978  cd Descargas/
<Guest81978> esto dice : administrador@administrador-desktop:~$ cd /Descargas bash: cd: /Descargas: No existe el fichero o el directorio administrador@administrador-desktop:~$
<MaRk-I> Guest81978: si perdon... cd Descargas/
<erUSUL> Guest81978: sin el / al principio
<Guest81978> administrador@administrador-desktop:~/Descargas$
<Guest81978> ahora ?
<MaRk-I> pon ls y mira si esta ahi el rpm
<Guest81978> si si esta
<MaRk-I> Guest81978: ok ahora si escribe el primer comando
<MaRk-I> sudo alien bla.rpm
<Guest81978> z700llpddk_2.0-2_i386.deb generated
<Guest81978> ahora ?
<MaRk-I> instala ese paquete
<MaRk-I> Guest81978: dpkg -i z700lokesea.deb
<Guest81978> le di doble click en la ubicacion algun problema ?
<Yoques> Buenas noches
<MaRk-I> Guest81978: por si las dudas: sudo dpkg -i z700llpddk_2.0-2_i386.deb
<Yoques> tratando de sacar a un amigo de su amado XP, le digo de probar ubuntu, a ver si le hace... y estoy instalando en un usb maverick 10.10
<Yoques> para arrancar desde ahí... no se si tal vez el athlon 2800 no pueda con elo
<MaRk-I> si la pc soporta arranque desde usb no veo problema
<Yoques> en principio no debería por qué quedarse colgado con linux si puede con un XP o si? es que siempre ando con esa duda y nunca la he podido resolver
<MaRk-I> Yoques: colgado? en que momento al iniciar al entrar al desktop, al instalar...
<RonyBirra> hola! tengo una preguntica
<karmalion> 1
<erUSUL> !ask | RonyBirra
<kubot> RonyBirra: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<RonyBirra> como puedo instalar Win XP o 7.. sin perder el grub .. o sea como instalo la entrada de win  al grub, sin tener que pasar por dudas
<forces> no se puede
<RonyBirra> u.u
<forces> siempre vas a tener que reinstalar el grub
<karmalion> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque por defecto de Ubuntu antes de 9.10 (Karmic). Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Grub | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB | ver !grub2 para Ubuntu 9.10 en adelante.
<RonyBirra> y eso lo hago una vez instalado el win ... usando el live cd, no ?
<hoch> RonyBirra: siempre te conviene instalar primero win y luego linux
<hoch> RonyBirra: entonces te evitas esa reinstalacion
<MaRk-I> RonyBirra: ya que lo instales pones el livecd y....
<erUSUL> RonyBirra: si, con un livecd es facil
<MaRk-I> !grub2 siges esto
<kubot> MaRk-I: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<forces> tambien esta supergrub no
<RonyBirra> entiendo.. muchas gracias
<MaRk-I> kubot tu no ayudas :))
<MaRk-I> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<RonyBirra> kubot gracias
<karmalion> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<MURGO> holas!!! o/ alguna aplicación que me repare clusters dañados???
<MaRk-I> fsck
<erUSUL> MURGO: badblocks o fsck
<MURGO> erUSUL: ese badblocks... gracias!! =)
<MURGO> talvez la pregunta es algo tonta... pero si clono un disco con clusters dañados a uno en buen estado se pasan esos daños al Disco Duro en buen estado?
<virusuy> MURGO: no.. clonar solo toma los datos y los coloca en otro lado
<virusuy> el cluster si esta dañado es problemas en el HD no en los datos
<MURGO> good!
<MURGO> me lo imaginaba... pero casi no había tenido problemas con Discos Duros! gracias! =]
<virusuy> el cluster es la menor unidad donde se puede guardar informacion
<virusuy> pero es a nivel de disco duro... no de datos
<virusuy> son cosas distintas.. si tenes cluster defectuosos, la informacion guardada en esos cluster posiblemente sea inaccessible
<virusuy> y copiarla vas a tener problemas, pero no copiaras los clusters dañados
<luismi7787> wenas
<molocoize> como instalar unity en ubuntu 10.4?
<forces> apt-get install unity?
<forces> =.=
<molocoize> no, forces asi no va
<forces> xq no?
<Itxshell> 0-o
<Itxshell> manual de Ubuntu forces
<molocoize> dice que no encuentra el paquete unity
<forces> a pues no hay unity para la 10.04
<molocoize> desde la terminal no se puede hay algun ppa,para unity que funcione en ubuntu 10.4 lts?
<Itxshell> ¿que ventajas tiene Gnome 3?
<dzup> sobre el 2?
<Itxshell> si
<dzup> sepa, 1 numero?
<karmalion> en una pelea ganarían siempre 3 gnomos contra 2
<erAbuelo> depende del tamaño de los gnomos
<Itxshell> bueno no se trata de discutir solo llegar entender cuales son los cambios
<Itxshell> son positivos o negativos
<karmalion> todo siempre depende del tipo de escritorio que andas buscando
<MURGO> creo que todo lo nuevo siempre va a llevar sus pro y contras... no hay mejor resolucion que la de cada Usuario al respecto!
<Itxshell> pues en este caso hablamos de Gnome
<karmalion> he oído que gnome3 deja poco espacio a la personalizacion
<Itxshell> si ayer me mencionaron eso
<molocoize> prueba gnome 3 con un cd de fedora u opensuse y sales de dudas Itxhell
<Itxshell> yo lo estoy usando
<molocoize> y que opinas?
<Itxshell> pero o se trataba de aclarar dudas si no de proponer una conversación técnica sobre el escritorio en di
<Itxshell> no*
<molocoize> ah ,bueno
<Itxshell> ya que es algo nuevo que no todos conocemos
<ekki> alguien instaló con exito gnome3 en natty mediante ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3??
<erAbuelo> si, fosco lo hizo
<Itxshell> a mi el natty me da errores de video no logre instalarlo aun
<molocoize> solo probe natty en virtualbox,
<Itxshell> :( a mi no se me da ni virtualizado
<erAbuelo> virtualizado imposible, no hay aceleracion 3d y es imprescindible
<Itxshell> yo no he podido probarlo aun
<karmalion> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-11.04
<molocoize> lo instalas y luego instalas lassi instalas las gues aditions veras unity, no gnome3,porque necesyitas efectos 3d
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<RonyBirra> como puedo instalar el Cedega? por mas que busco en google no me funciona nada
<RonyBirra> hay alguien ?
<karmalion> !cedega
<kubot> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<TrueNhero1> PUEDE UNA  distro de 3bits ser mas liviana para la cpu que una de 64?
<TrueNhero1> *32
<mkv> TrueNhero1: si, porque usar 64bits requiere más ram que usar 32
<AzoteLogiko> a las buenas...
<RonyBirra> !playonlinux
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'playonlinux'.
<Reisilver> wine bien configurado también sirve , play on linux usa wine pero le agrega unos scripts para poder funcionar algunas aplicaciones específicas
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-24
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> una ayudita, tengo una laptop que se me fundio el teclado
<seyacat> y estoy usando un teclado usb, pero no tengo la conbinacion para subir el brillo de la pantalla
<seyacat> hay forma de emular eso?
<forces> seyacat, en las opciones de energía puedes subir el brillo
<forces> o disminuirlo también
<MURGO> Click derecho en el PANEL + Añadir al Panel y agregar la Miniaplicación de brillo
<seyacat> forces: si la aplicacion del brillo no funciona
<forces> entonces estas mal
<forces> xD
<seyacat> si creo que estoy mal
<MURGO> jajaja
<seyacat> en las opciones de energia tampoco hay, creo que pobre maquinita esta muy viejita
<seyacat> :(
<mrfox> hola necesito ayuda con una impresoraadquiri una canon mp250 y no manda los documentos al estado de documentos de impreson y pasado 10 seg los borra  me pasaba con una hp y una epson,,  que debo hacer??
<AzoteLogiko> hola de nuevo
<AzoteLogiko> una preguntilla: tengo Ubuntu 10.04 64bits con grub2 . ¿Puedo usar aquello de profile para acelerar la carga del sistema ?
<mrfox> no puedo imprimir nada en ubuntu,,   ke hago???
<dannyLopez68> buenas tengo machinarium un juego en flash pero tengo 2 formatos y no se cual ejecutar
<AzoteLogiko> mrfox, cual es tu impresora?
<mrfox> canon mp250
<AzoteLogiko> un momento
<mrfox> pero hace un tiempo tenia una hp y pasaba lo mismo
<AzoteLogiko> has buscado en google?
<AzoteLogiko> http://triangulolinux.wordpress.com/2010/03/08/como-instalar-impresora-canon-pixma-mp250-en-ubuntu-karmic/
<AzoteLogiko> reinicio y ahora vuelvo
<seyacat> AAA JAJA, me fui a windows solo a subir el brillo
<seyacat> que vaina
<dannyLopez68> como monto una imagen .bin?
<fugaz> hola gente tengo un pc que tiene instalado ubuntu 9.04 y al prender el pc me muestra lagin incorrecto que ago?
<fugaz> y me pide presionar ctrl d y solo reinicia y quedo en lo mismo login incorrecto
<seyacat> un lagin?
<fugaz> no disculpa login
<seyacat> como es un login incorrecto?
<seyacat> no puedes acceder?
<fugaz> si no inicia ubuntu
<seyacat> llega a que parte?
<fugaz> humm pantalla negra y login incorrecto
<seyacat> mmm, por el grub entra en modo recuperacion
<seyacat> si no sale en el menu presiona escape el momento de cargar el grub
<seyacat> si no puedes bootea con el live cd
<fugaz> humm ok grub y recuperacio de sistema?
<seyacat> si
<seyacat> ahi puedes entrar directamente como root
<seyacat> una ves dentro haz una actualizacion, revisa que no haya paquetes rotos, y ese tipo de cosas
<fugaz> ok lo are de inmediato
<seyacat> hare y hago son con h
<fugaz> disculpas pido
<tottiq> ah, la justicia
<tottiq> clamando por tus h
<asnos> Una vez
<asnos> con z
<seyacat> si tienes razón también faltan algunas tildes
<tottiq> grammar police..
<fugaz> hummm
<fugaz> esto es un juicio
<fugaz> acaso herrar no es de humanos ?
<tottiq> si lo haces tan seguido, no creo
<m4v> errar! herrar es poner herraduras a un caballo!
<m4v> :P
<seyacat> Eso le dijo el pato gallo cuando se monto sobre el pato, pero el el pato le respondio que perdonar es diviiinooo JAJAJA
<m4v> no hay ninguna regla contra la mala ortografía, solo que siendo este un medio de comunicación escrito, escribir bien es importante para poder entenderse. :)
<fugaz> al parecer estoy siendo juzgado y no e percibido ayuda buscare por foros gracias por vuestra honorabilidad adiós
<artzneo> Hola
<habriel> hola como estan todos que herramientan me recomiendan para monitorear el ancho de banda con nagios
<TrueNhero> alguien en privado me ayuda con unas traducciones de ingles??
<segovia> Hola sala..
<hoch> hoal
<hoch> *hola
<segovia> ¿qué tal hoch?
<ElWuilMeR> segovia, 0/
<ElWuilMeR> TrueNhero, Google Traductor.? :D
<TrueNhero> no ElWuilMeR es que traduce mid-30s como años 30
<segovia> disculpen, en medio de mi transición a kubuntu quisiera tener una partición compartida con windows..
<segovia> ¿qué formato me recomendarían? porque estuve leyendo en algún lado sobre fat32 que es posible leer y editar en ambos so
<CloudStrife> fat32
<segovia> pero me pareció un poco vieja la web de esa fuente..
<ElWuilMeR> CloudStrife, por que no NTFS.?? En que difiere.?
<segovia> yo tengo actualmente ntsc
<CloudStrife> es preferible fat32
<CloudStrife> NTFS es un formato cerrado
<segovia> si es mi duda, puesto que tengo una partición ntfs y kubuntu me la lee..
<CloudStrife> y puede generar algunos problemas al escribir en el
<segovia> pero tengo entendido que fat32 tiene algunas limitantes, en cuanto al tamaño de las particiones..
<CloudStrife> por eso se recomienda solo leer NTFS desde linux, no escribir
<segovia> comprendo..
<segovia> bueno yo lo que quisiera es tener esa partición común para colocar por ejemplo música o documentos que puedan ser manipulados desde ambos lados..
<ElWuilMeR> CloudStrife, vale, vale gracias sinceramente no conocía esa informacion ;)
<segovia> puesto que hay otras personas que eventualmente usan el equipo..
<CloudStrife> de nada
<segovia> si, gracias Cloud..
<CloudStrife> segovia FAT32
<ElWuilMeR> segovia, FAT32 entonces +1
<segovia> jaja
<segovia> si va!
<segovia> ya voy para 2 semanas usando kubuntu..
<CloudStrife> con 18 Gbs supongo que basta
<segovia> he logrado solventar varios problemitas e instalar muchas cosas..
<CloudStrife> esa es el tamaño que yo uso
<segovia> mi disco es de 80
<segovia> la idea que tenía era dejarle 10 al xp..
<segovia> tengo instalado kubuntu en 20 (creo que se puede en menos)
<CloudStrife> si
<segovia> y me quedarían 50 que no se que hacer con ellos xD
<CloudStrife> yo tengo Kubuntu instalado en 100
<CloudStrife> windows en 80
<CloudStrife> y debian en 100
<CloudStrife> y 17... para compartir
<segovia> comprendo
<ElWuilMeR> segovia, si no sabes que hacer con ello, puedes regalármelos jajajaa, por que no instalas otra distro y vas aprendiendo y conociendo las diferencias y eso :
<segovia> si esa es la idea Elwilmer..
<segovia> pero mas adelante..
<segovia> por ahora estoy llevandolo con cuidado..
<segovia> puesto que no son pocos los problemas que tengo con el equipo...
<CloudStrife> y que vas haciendo en tu kubuntu?
<segovia> por ejemplo hoy el kpackage no me anda..
<jesuselifelet> un saludo
<segovia> saludos jesus..
<segovia> el Ark tampoco me anda, quería descomprimir rar, baje el rar el unrar el unrar-free
<segovia> todo lo que ví y nada..
<jesuselifelet> una pregunta en esta pagina http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/10279720/Recuperar-archivos-eliminados_-muy-facilmente.html vi unos botones que me gustaron y no se en que pagina conseguirlos :D
<jesuselifelet> segovia, saludos
<segovia> y ahora no solo no descomprime sino que no anda..
<ElWuilMeR> segovia, ArchiLinux, BackTrack, OpenSuse, Debian, Canaima o bueeh no se :D
<segovia> si vale, me gustaría probarlos todos..
<segovia> pero creo que requiero cierta estabilidad en al menos uno para comenzar..
<hoch> buenas
<segovia> por cierto debes ser de Venezuela..
<ElWuilMeR> segovia, coloca las primeras 3 letras de un nick y luego TAB
<segovia> yo soy de Maracaibo..
<segovia> ElWuilMeR: gracias ; )
<ElWuilMeR> segovia, si por la recomendación de Canaima :D yo soy de Guarico y pertenezco a Ubuntu Venezuela ^^
<ElWuilMeR> hoch, buenas 0/
<CloudStrife> segovia: ya intentaste purgando ark y luego instalarlo de nuevo?
<segovia> ElWuilMeR: excelente, yo tal vez en estos días voy a un o-lan que organizarán acá..
<hoch> que es lo que segovia no puede hacer?
<ElWuilMeR> jesuselifelet, que botones.?
<segovia> CloudStrife: no vale, no sé purgarlo xD pero trato de ir con calma, si me pongo a preguntar todo no es útil...
<segovia> trato de leer todo lo que pueda, pero con el trabajo no me da mucho tiempo
<jesuselifelet> ElWuilMeR,  los de cerrar maximizar una ventana minimizar
<CloudStrife> sudo apt-get purge ark
<segovia> CloudStrife: gracias
<hoch> segovia: cual es tu problema? perdon que pregunto de nuevo pero no estaba cuando se planteo .. :D
<segovia> tengo miles hoch, la verdad no vine con uno en particular.. xD
<hoch> haa jaja
<segovia> no quiero molestar mucho..
<ElWuilMeR> jesuselifelet, es el temas que utiliza, puedes visitar: http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/ y http://gnome-look.org/ ;)
<hoch> segovia: igualmente me referia a problemas del sistema :P
<segovia> solo que al comienzo comentaba a ver cual era la diferencia entre usar fat32
<segovia> si vale, tengo muchos de esos también xD
<jesuselifelet> ElWuilMeR, gracias voy a revisar
<segovia> no sé si es que kde no corre bien en mi equipo..
<segovia> porque aveces se cierra el plasma, hoy no quiere andar el kpackage..
<CloudStrife> :|
<preiero> hola que tal, estoy iniciandome en Ubuntu
<segovia> hola preiero
<preiero> que tal segovia
<segovia> bienvenido, yo me inicio en kubuntu... pero acá hay gente que sabe bastante xD
<ElWuilMeR> preiero, bienvenido.! ^^ que bueno que inicias en ubuntu, que duda presentas.?
<hoch> ElWuilMeR: todas seguro jaja
<hoch> como todos cuando empezamos :P
<preiero> jajaja bueno tengo una semana apenas y googleando me he quitado una cantidad de dudas... esto me gusta es como tener un celular nuevo jeje
<segovia> jaja si
<segovia> eso es cierto
<ElWuilMeR> hoch, yeah es cierto, donde esta word, donde me conecto al msn, como entro al fb en fin jajajaja
<segovia> yo tengo un laptop viejita de 2006
<hoch> jaja ElWuilMeR depende el usuario
<segovia> pero ahora creo que tengo una modelo 2012
<ElWuilMeR> hoch, y donde esta el panel de control.?? oohhh
<hoch> yo no tuve esas dudas
<preiero> bueno he tenio problemas con el wifi
<hoch> yo no sabia que era linux e instale debian
<hoch> :P
<hoch> mis dudas eran mas grandes jaja
<segovia> jaja
<preiero> la verdad que es interesante el emigrar de windows a ubuntu
<segovia> bueno a mi se me ocurre..
<ElWuilMeR> preiero, que problema presentas con el wifi.? no te lo reconoce, no te encuentra redes.?? que modelo es tu tarjeta de red inalámbrica.??
<segovia> que quizás podamos compartir algunos enlaces a sitios interesantes para quienes comenzamos..
<ElWuilMeR> hoch, nuevo y empiezas con Debian.?? Wooww lo admiro xD
<hoch> no no ahora ya hace un año uso linux
<segovia> yo he estado leyendo los foros de kubuntu-es
<hoch> pero cuando empece a los 3 dias instale debian
<hoch> y nunca mas lo deje :P
<CloudStrife> yo cuando logre ponerlo cuco  y todo... me quedo con debian
<hoch> CloudStrife: cual es el temor ?
<hoch> el instalador de debian es resimple
<CloudStrife> xD
<CloudStrife> si
<preiero> ElWilMer pues encuentro la lista de redes disponible de hecho encuentro la mia pero no logro conectarme a internet.. ahorita estoy conectado con la red cableada
<CloudStrife> ya lo tengo instalado
<CloudStrife> y corriendo
<hoch> preiero: si ves las conexiones disponibles es porq tu tarjeta esta bien
<hoch> preiero: tiene key la red?
<hoch> CloudStrife: te habia entendido que cuando puedas instalarlo te quedabas con él :P
<CloudStrife> xD
<ElWuilMeR> preiero, escribes las primeras letras de un nick ejem: elw y luego TAB y si reconoce las redes, te logras conectar y no da internet, puede que sea problemas de configuración del router.??
<ElWuilMeR> preiero, estas conectado al lan del routers o directo al modem.? o switch.?
<preiero> Hoch, Si tiene key la agrego en la ventana que abre apenas inicia Ubuntu y despues de un rato me dice y despues de un reato dice red desconectada, otra cosa la red muestra la señal debil
<hoch> haa puede ser por la baja intensidad de la señal
<hoch> estimo ya que dijiste estas conectado por cable
<hoch> q el modem esta cerquita y la señal deberia estar mas elevada
<hoch> es asi no?
<preiero> aqui mismo en la casa hay otra lapto con windows que no tiene nigun problema con el wi-fi
<hoch> sabes usar la terminal?
<hoch> pregunto por las dudas, no se que aprendiste a este punto
<preiero> pues hoch aparece muy debil
<hoch> la tarjeta es usb o pci?
<ivedci89-desktop> que carajo pasa con amule que a veces funciona y a veces no??????
<ivedci89-desktop> ubuntu 10.04
<hoch> ivedci89-desktop: las redes p2p dependen mucho de las fuentes
<preiero> pues ya he usado he hecho algunas cosas por la terminal pero como sabras es copiar y pegar jejeje
<preiero> es pci
<hoch> preiero: hace una cosa entonces
<ivedci89-desktop> ni si quiera inicia el software
<hoch> preiero: en la terminal "lspci | grep Network"
<hoch> preiero: copia y pega la linea que salga aca
<hoch> quiero ver que tarjeta es
<ivedci89-desktop> las redes p2p dependen mucho de las fuentes  pero: ni si quiera inicia el software
<ivedci89-desktop> hoch
<hoch> ivedci89-desktop: hubieras empezado por ahi
<preiero> hoch lo agrego con las comillas?
<ivedci89-desktop> mm sisi es cierto...perdon hoch
<hoch> preiero: no no las comillas solo delimitan el comando
<CloudStrife> preiero: sin las comillas
<hoch> preiero: asi sabes donde empieza/termina
<hoch> ivedci89-desktop: que version de amule usas?
<ivedci89-desktop> pero que sera ??? aveces enciendo la PC y arranca, y a veces no lo hace...
<ivedci89-desktop> ya te digo hoch
<hoch> ivedci89-desktop: y que version de ubuntu tambien
<ivedci89-desktop> no puedo ver sobre que version de amule pero el sistema es ubuntu 10.04
<ivedci89-desktop> hoch
<hoch> ivedci89-desktop: fijate q en gral para ver la version de un programa/paquete
<hoch> pones en la terminal paquete -v
<hoch> y ahi te dice
<hoch> fijate si asi podes
<preiero> hoch: listo aparece Netwock Controller
<hoch> preiero: copia la linea y pegala aca
<ivedci89-desktop> Initialising aMule 2.2.6 using wxGTK2 v2.8.10
<ivedci89-desktop> Checking if there is an instance already running...
<ivedci89-desktop> There is an instance of aMule already running
<ivedci89-desktop> (lock file: /home/ivan/.aMule/muleLock)Raising current running instance.
<hoch> listo cerralo
<hoch> lo instalaste por synaptic imagino, no?
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi
<ivedci89-desktop> va no se... desde el centro de software de ubuntu
<ivedci89-desktop> hoch
<preiero> hoch: 00:06.0 Network controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6655 WiFi Adapter, 802.11a/b/g
<hoch> ivedci89-desktop: pastea el contenido del log de amule
<hoch> ivedci89-desktop: lo tenes en /.aMule/logfile
<hoch> fijate si es asi
<hoch> subilo a un paste y pega el enlace aca
<hoch> preiero: adme un seg que me fijo eso
<hoch> preiero: ubuntu 10.04?
<preiero> tranquilo.. mas bien gracias por lo que estas haciendo
<ivedci89-desktop> ahora me fijo hoch! gracias..
<hoch> ivedci89-desktop: pn
<preiero> ubuntu 10.10
<ivedci89-desktop> donde es ese directorio hoch?
<preiero> hoch: para lograr instalar el ubuntu en mi maquina segui las instrucciones de este blog http://mmujica.wordpress.com/2008/11/24/siragon-ml-1010-con-ubuntu/
<CloudStrife> hoch: creo que ese directorio debe estar en la carpeta personal de ivedci89-desktop
<hoch> ivedci89-desktop: ~/.aMule
<hoch> signigica en tu home
<hoch> cn el nombre aMule
<hoch> el . es porq esta oculto
<ivedci89-desktop> tampoco hoch CloudStrife
<ivedci89-desktop> ahhh
<hoch> ivedci89-desktop: para verlo ctrl + h
<ivedci89-desktop> desde terminal verdad?
<hoch> ivedci89-desktop: desde donde te sea mas comodo
<hoch> si es por la terminal
<hoch> cd ~/.aMule
<hoch> y luego ls | grep logfile
<hoch> decime si te lo lista
<hoch> y sino abrilo por nautilus si estas mas acostumbrado a lo grafico
<hoch> preiero: habias dicho que usabas kde creo no?
<CloudStrife> pero presionas Ctrl + h porque .aMule es una carpeta oculta
<preiero> no es gnome
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno... no se... no encuantro nada solo elhome ivan amule pero ahi no esta el ejecutable... y en gral reinicio y arranca amule
<hoch> para
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias gracias...
<hoch> ivedci89-desktop: hace esto
<ivedci89-desktop> que ... dime
<hoch> abri una terminal
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi
<hoch> cd ~/.aMule
<hoch> copia y pega eso
<hoch> y dale [enter]
<hoch> si no te tira ningun error me decis
<ivedci89-desktop> ~/.aMule$
<hoch> bien
<hoch> ls
<hoch> fijate si ves un archivo que se llame logfile
<CloudStrife> ls en la terminal
<hoch> ivedci89-desktop: y? te listo el fichero logfile?
<hoch> CloudStrife: obvie eso, crei que entendia que si estabamos en la terminal ahi era donde debia escribirlo :S
<ivedci89-desktop> la terminal ahora no me deja hacer nada...
<hoch> ?
<ivedci89-desktop> existira un virus del amule?
<hoch> pusiste ls como te dije?
<CloudStrife> xD
<hoch> o escribiste otra cosa?
<CloudStrife> hoch: por si acaso XD
<hoch> CloudStrife: jaja si
<ivedci89-desktop> si pero no pasa nada
<hoch> a ver
<hoch> un ls
<hoch> te deberia listar (mostrar) los ficheros o lo que este dentro de ese directorio
<ivedci89-desktop> si! algo salio
<hoch> que es ll que sucedio cuando ejecutaste ls?
<hoch> ivedci89-desktop: por casualidad ese algo q era?
<ivedci89-desktop> un listado o algo asi del directorio en mi home
<hoch> bueno
<ivedci89-desktop> .aMule
<hoch> no ves el fichero logfile
<hoch> entre eso que listo¿?
<ivedci89-desktop> ese solo o el .bak?
<ivedci89-desktop> estan los dos
<hoch> hace una cosa
<ivedci89-desktop> si
<hoch> sabes usar dpaste o pastebin?
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi ya va
<hoch> bueno
<hoch> pega esto
<hoch> en tu terminal
<hoch> y abri tu home
<hoch> en ese directorio donde estas
<hoch> .aMule-$
<hoch> ahi mismo
<hoch> ls > ~/parahoch.txt
<hoch> ejecuta esa orden
<hoch> abris tu home
<hoch> ahi vas a tener un fichero
<ivedci89-desktop> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/598123/
<hoch> copia y pega el contenido
<hoch> ese fichero
<hoch> que ves
<hoch> "logfile"
<hoch> es el que te estoy diciendo que tenes que leer
<hoch> :P
<hoch> gedit logfile
<hoch> o vim logfile
<hoch> cualquiera que uses
<hoch> fijate si ahi se detalla algun error
<CloudStrife> o nano
<hoch> CloudStrife: es otra opcion
<hoch> :P
<hoch> jaja
<ivedci89-desktop> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/598124/.
<ElWuilMeR> !enter hoch
<kubot> hoch: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<hoch> fuck!
<hoch> perdon no sabia
<ivedci89-desktop> hoch a mi me cagaron a pedos varias veces! jajaja
<hoch> ivedci89-desktop: lindos servers conectas :P
<ivedci89-desktop> que se yo a donde mierda me conecto!!!?
<ivedci89-desktop> solo bajo pelis y musica.
<CloudStrife> jajajajajaja
<preiero> jajajaja... la magia de los chats... REGLAS NO ESCRITAS PERO ETICAS como esto no escrbir en mayuscula para no gritar .. que loco jajaja
<ivedci89-desktop> en serio es REEEELOCOCOCOOOOO
<CloudStrife> ivedci89-desktop: mira la linea 40 a 47 de http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/598124/
<hoch> ivedci89-desktop: me voy a comer cuando vuelvo seguimos
<hoch> CloudStrife: baja sus peliculas che, no lo mandes al frente asi :P
<ivedci89-desktop> mmm ta dificil... a mi me espera mi novia aun en su cas....
<ivedci89-desktop> jaja
<CloudStrife> xD
<hoch> bueno nos vemos luego, saludos
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno chicos.. gracias gracias...
<CloudStrife> yo solo leo para buscar el error :roll:
<preiero> hoch tardas mucho? sino me conecto mañana haber si logras ayudarme con lo del wi-fi
<CloudStrife> se ha ido a comer... calculo que demora 15 o 30 minutos
<preiero> aqui veo a mucho que estan conectados pero no chatean... estan comiendo todos con hoch? jeje
<preiero> tuve un problemita pero aqui estoy otra vez
<CloudStrife> e.e
<preiero> bueno estaba convesando con hoch para saber que puedo hacer con el wi-fi en mi maquina..alguien sabe?
<CloudStrife> has intentado googleando ?
<CloudStrife> yo no uso wifi :(
<preiero> pues si mi amigo cloudStrife
<preiero> de hecho logre que detectara el wi-fi pero no se conecta a internet
<CloudStrife> D:
<preiero> .
<CloudStrife> esperemos a hoch
<preiero> jajaja... creo que esta comiendo pescado
<kvnxp> hola tios q tal
<kvnxp> como estan
<kvnxp> ...
<kvnxp> nesecito una ayuda
<kvnxp> ..
<kvnxp> como hago para ejecutar  scripts o algun ejecutable elf desde una unidad ntfs ?
<kvnxp> en ubuntu 10,4 si se podia  ..ahora no
<preiero> gracias a todos .. es hora de despegar mañana sera que me conecto para tratar de solucionar mi dificultad con el wi-fi.. saludos a todos!
<kvnxp> em hola ...
<kvnxp> nadien sabe
<kvnxp> ??
<ElWuilMeR> kvnxp, que es exactamente lo que deseas hacer.?
<kvnxp> mirad.. anterior mente
<kvnxp> usaba  ubuntu 10 4 . y yo podia  ejecutar scripts desde las particiones ntfs
<kvnxp> pero  ahora q tengo 1010 no me deja
<kvnxp> sabes que cuando uno le da derechos para  ser ejecutable
<kvnxp> uno puedo dar dobble clik
<ElWuilMeR> kvnxp, copia el scripts a ubuntu y ejecutarlo xD
<kvnxp> y aparece un menu
<kvnxp> no me sirve
<kvnxp> y copiar a ubuntu no me srive
<CloudStrife> tienen permiso de ejecución?
<ElWuilMeR> kvnxp, te pasa con todos los scripts.?
<kvnxp> pues
<kvnxp> con todos los archivos
<kvnxp> no puedo darle permisos de ejecutable
<kvnxp> porque no acepta
<ElWuilMeR> !enter kvnxp
<kubot> kvnxp: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<kvnxp> ... ok  sorry  perdon ..  se me olvida ... XD
<ElWuilMeR> kubot, no acepta.? que error te muestra.? si no tiene permiso pues no puedes ejecutarlo y no hará nada
<kubot> ElWuilMeR: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<alien-007> kubot es un robot
<NeKRoiDe> buenas gentes....
<kvnxp> entonces .. no sabeis la solucion ?? o me toca  estar asi .... . que aburrido  y copiar todo eso  no puedo  ya q tengo muchos datos  y la particion q tengo en ubuntu es pequeña lo necesario para funcionar
<alien-007> hola muchachos,,intento instalar 10.4 LTS en MAC iBook G4 i c me friza siempre en la opcion del teclado
<NeKRoiDe> tienen idea si puedo conectarme al escritorio remoto de windows 7 desde ubuntu?
<alien-007> se puede
<kvnxp> claro
<alien-007> necesitaras un controlador de escritorios remotos
<NeKRoiDe> mmm
<NeKRoiDe> no el que viene instaladro?
<alien-007> vinagre creo que hace eso
<NeKRoiDe> mmm
<NeKRoiDe> no
<NeKRoiDe> no detecta ningun servidor
<alien-007> NeKRoiDe:)  intenta este programa = apt-get install rdesktop
<alien-007> NeKRoiDe:)  y mira esta pagina = http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-remote-desktop-for-controlling-windows-xp-desktop.html
<alien-007> nadie aqui con experiencias con MAC y ubuntu 10.4 LTS,,me bootea pero no pasa de la opcion del teclado y es mi  decimaoctava vez intentandolo
<NeKRoiDe> windows xp??
<NeKRoiDe> windows 7 es el de la otra maquina
 * virusuy is away: "partiendose la boca con un chivito, ya vuelvo"
<alien-007> lo leistes ?
 * virusuy is back (gone 00:12:12)
<toledo_> Se saBE CUAndo sale el final del 11.04 gracias
<m4v> el 28
<edc> 28 de abril, que bueno
<Reisilver> el jueves
<edc> ya falta poco
<Reisilver> ah
<edc> que requerimientos necesita la pc, como minimo
<edc> para ubuntu 11.04
<m4v> los mismos que en maverick
<toledo_> Tengo un acamara web genius ILook 300 drivers no consigo alguien sabe gracias
<edc> que bueno, gracias por tu repuesta
<toledo_> hola
<toledo_>  alguien sabe
<xangua> instalaste cheese toledo_ ¿
<toledo_> cheese que es
<toledo_> que es cheese  gracias
<toledo_> con cheese se muy oscura aunque le amumente la LUZ
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :)
<[]^OsAmA^[]> ya mine
<roberto> hola, alguien me podria decir como bajar los videos de youtube tengo ubuntu 10.04
<[]^OsAmA^[]> roberto,
<[]^OsAmA^[]> usa Easy YouTube Video Downloader
<roberto> hola dime
<[]^OsAmA^[]> es un complemento de firefox
<[]^OsAmA^[]> y puedes bajar  los videos en hd
<roberto> sirve para toda clase de pagina en donde aparescan videos
<roberto> o
<roberto> solo youtube
<[]^OsAmA^[]> creo que funciona para chrome
<[]^OsAmA^[]> safari
<[]^OsAmA^[]> y opera
<[]^OsAmA^[]> pero yo lo uso en firefox y todo va super
<WillNux> roberto: usa flashgot es otro complemento de firefox te captura cualquier video en cualquier web
<Morfeo> buenas
<hoch> hi
<Morfeo> saludos hoch
<eloystebam> buenas noches :D
<hoch> hola man
<eloystebam> como estan todos
<eloystebam> vengo para ver quien me puede ayudar
<arp-off> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<eloystebam> xq necesito instalar el Adobe Shockwave player
<arp-off> pf
<arp-off> flash queres?
<eloystebam> no el flash no sino el Adobe Shockwave player que es el otro el que funciona para asi los juegos en los navegadores web y esas cosas asi
<arp-off> ok
<eloystebam> ya googleee un buen rato y no encontre nada que me sirviera T_T :'(
<arp-off> no hay tal plugin para ubuntu
<eloystebam> T_T
<arp-off> deberias usar wine con un navegador de windows
<arp-off> y meter el shocksave
<arp-off> algo horrible
<eloystebam> Nah eso era lo que queria evitar queria completar una solucion para ese plug in sin usar el wine
<arp-off> a demas, shockwave es re viejo
<seyacat> que estension usa el shockwave? no es swf igual?
<eloystebam> creo
<seyacat> eloystebam: pero no corre con el player verdad? lo probaste con el standalone?
<arp-off> no es compatible con flash player
<arp-off> varia el formato
<eloystebam> no es el flash player es diferente el flash es para los reproductores nomas
<eloystebam> y el otro no recuerdo como explicar pero sirve para los juegos que son creados en navegadores y algunas animaciones en flash que no es el flash player
<eloystebam> si me explico ?
<arp-off> es el formato viejo de flash
<arp-off> de hecho ya ni se usa Shockwave
<eloystebam> :S
<arp-off> eso por que son paginas viejas..
<seyacat> si recuerdo, que era algo especial? pero que aplicacion necesitas con shockwave?
<arp-off> no se han preocupado en estandarizar los formatos
<arp-off> seyacat: Shockwave Player
<arp-off> pasa que Shockwave era de Macromedia
<arp-off> luego lo compro Adobe
<seyacat> si, pero debe ser para correr algo ene special, que contenido es =
<seyacat> ?
<arp-off> y bueno, progreso Flash que ahora reemplaza lejos a Shockwave
<seyacat> encontre un mozpluger
<seyacat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<seyacat> no te sirve?
<eloystebam> pro ejemplo me pasaron este link http://www.isketch.net/isketch.shtml el cual tiene un juego con el navegador y necesita o hace uso de esa aplicacion
<eloystebam> deja reviso el link que me envias y al rato vuelvo
<malpa> Hola.
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<hoch> hola man
<viriato09> buenos dias
<viriato09> alguien por aqui?
<erAbuelo> hola
<viriato09> hola erAbuelo
<viriato09> tengo un problemilla con el sistema
<viriato09> a ver si me podeis hechar una mano
<erAbuelo> como no digas que te pasa dificil
<viriato09> he buscado  en San Google pero no entiendo bien el problema
<viriato09> tienes razon
<viriato09> es en la carpeta /var/log
<viriato09> concretamente los archivos kernel.log y sys.log
<viriato09> que no paran de crecer constantemente
<erAbuelo> logico, son los logs del sistema
<viriato09> llegando a colapsar la particion del sistema "/"
<erAbuelo> mira el contenido
<viriato09> lo he mirado de hay que haya mirado en google pero no veo la solucion al problema
<viriato09> porque lo unico que tira son cosas como esta linea
<erAbuelo> ?
<viriato09> Apr 24 09:43:53 alfonso kernel: [46476.612199]  [<c01dccba>] dump_header+0x7a/0xb0
<erAbuelo> eso es un fallo del kernel
<erAbuelo> reinicia, y coges la salida del dmesg y la pones en pastebin, luego me pasas el link y lo  miro
<viriato09> pues debe tener muchos porque hay linas todas las del mundo  XD
<erAbuelo> viriato09: haz lo que te digo, recien arrancado, la salida de dmesg la pegas en pastebin
<viriato09> perdona erAbuelo me he perdido un poco
<erAbuelo> repito
<viriato09> al iniciar antes de que salga la pantalla grafica ?
<erAbuelo> reinicias el ordenador
<erAbuelo> cuando acabe de arrancar, la salida del comando dmesg la pegas en pastebin y  me pasas el link
<viriato09> ok
<abandonware_> buenas
<dzup> mas explicito, no se puede
<abandonware_> alguien me puede ayudar con una duda de C++?
<abandonware_> necesito una libreria mime
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<Thedemon007> chao erAbuelo
<fzeta> Buenas buenas :)
<spider48014> saludos
<amelie> hola
<amelie> necesito ayuda
<MaRk-I> amelie: voy de salida pero pregunta si alguien sabe contestara...
<spider48014> amelie, pregunta ... si alguien sabe ya te contestara
<spider48014> amelie?
<zcom> nada..... esta timeout
<spider48014> :)
<zcom> no se porque no pregunto desde el principio
<zcom> esta bien lka educacion y el codigo de conducta........
<spider48014> es una costumbre que tiene mucha gente: "Quiero hacer una apregunta"
<zcom> pero si no preguntan.........
<spider48014> pero haz la pregunta ya, leches
<zcom> ajajjaa
<spider48014> pero en fin ...
<hashashin> nas
<Tiffon> nas
<TrueNhero> buenas tengo xfce pero al cerrar sesion no la cierra en realidad sino que sale y la deja iniciada, desde terminal como la cierro realmente?
<mimecar> ¿como sabes que la deja iniciada?
<Crashbit> sí, esto hace pinta a natty y que advierte de que la tiene iniciada, y seguramente será en un terminal, no en las X
<Holy_Gungner> hola, les tengo una pequeña pregunta, en LaTeX como hago para poner los numeros en la parte superior izquierda?
<mimecar> Holy_Gungner: ¿ya has buscado el paquete que hace eso?
<Holy_Gungner> hola a todos
<Holy_Gungner> ¿como le hago en LaTeX para colocar la enumeración de paginas en la parte superior izquierda?
<mimecar> ¿que información has buscado para hacer eso?
<amelie_> hola
<amelie_> alguien me puede ayudar
<mimecar> !ask amelie_
<amelie_> tengo problemas con los navegadores y vlc media
<kubot> amelie_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<amelie_> bien
<amelie_> uso Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS \n \l con KDE
<amelie_> el caso es que trato de copiar el link de megaupload
<amelie_> para ver peliculas en VLC
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<amelie_> creo que si
<amelie_> a   cada rato hago apt-get update
<amelie_> no se si eso es suficiente
<mimecar> no
<amelie_> ok, que hago
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<amelie_> ya lo hice
<amelie_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<amelie_> el caso es
<amelie_> que cuando trato de copiar el link que me interesa
<amelie_> desde firefox al vlc
<amelie_> se congela todo
<amelie_> el cursor deja rastros por todas partes
<amelie_> me sale un error y que la aplicacion necesita cerrar
<amelie_> entonces
<mimecar> vlc puede abrir enlaces de megaupload?
<amelie_> si
<amelie_> busco las peliculas en peliculasyonkis
<amelie_> y como estoy suscrita a megaupload
<amelie_> las puedo ver
<amelie_> pero me he dado cuenta
<amelie_> que tienen mucha mejor resolucion
<amelie_> y puedo manejar mejor el sonido
<amelie_> abriendo el link en vlc media player
<amelie_> la calidad es superior
<mimecar> abre vlc desde la consola
<mimecar> y mira si da errores
<amelie_> espera
<amelie_> que no termino
<mimecar> aunque tengas cuenta registrada, vlc no sabe como poner los datos
<amelie_> cuando trato de hacerlo de konqueror
<amelie_> konqueror no me quiere abrir megaupload
<amelie_> se cogela tambien
<amelie_> horita me funciono desde opera
<amelie_> pero ahora no me quiere funcionar el copiar y pegar
<amelie_> acabo de abrir vlc
<amelie_> no he hecho nada
<amelie_> intento copiar un enlace?
<mimecar> si
<w0rm> Hola!, tengo un ibook g4 con ubuntu 10.10, y mi inalámbrica (BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]) no funciona, el dmesg dice:  b43-phy1 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found, quién que me ayude con esto? gracias
<mimecar> w0rm: ubuntu 10.10 soporta ppc?
<w0rm> mimecar, primero instalé la versión 9.10, luego con actualizaciones llegué a la 10.10
<amelie_> esto esta de locos
<amelie_> horita no me queria copiar nada
<amelie_> cerre el opera
<amelie_> lo abri
<amelie_> repeti la operacion
<amelie_> y ahora parece funcionar bien
<mimecar> !enter amelie_
<kubot> amelie_: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<amelie_> otra cosa
<ivedci89-deskto1> gnome-screenshot
<amelie_> bueno, no viene al caso pero hago la misma cosa en windows, y las peliculas se "estancan" en vlc, sin embargo en linux corren bastante bien
<w0rm> Alguno de uds. ha tenido que instalar el firmware a mano para alguna tarjeta broadcom en ubuntu ?
<mimecar> en un ibook no
<omikron4> w0rm: yo
<w0rm> omikron4, veo que es la alternativa que me queda por probar, porque instalé los paquetes para mi tarjeta desde los repositorios y después de reiniciar, sigue sin funcionar. Nunca he instalado a mano un firmware, me podrías dar algunas reseñas para iniciarme en el proceso, gracias
<omikron4> lo primero que tienes que probar w0rm es lo siguiente..
<omikron4> metes el live de ubuntu
<omikron4> y en la carpeta pool
<omikron4> restricted
<omikron4> b
<omikron4> tienes el kernel para la broadcom.. copias el paquete deb a tu escritorio
<omikron4> y lo ejecutas ahi...
<omikron4> asi me funciono a mi
<w0rm>  después de hay que reiniciar para probar el nuevo firmaware, no cierto omikron4 ?
<mimecar> !paste amelie_
<kubot> amelie_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<omikron4> w0rm: aunque yo reinicie, ya me daba que tenia un nuevo hardware
<w0rm> terminó el proceso, voy a reiniciar
<amelie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598286/
<mimecar> amelie_: ¿estas usando repositorios de ppa?
<amelie_> como se eso?
<amelie_> no tengo ni idea
<mimecar> repositorios de programas externos
<amelie_> no soy una linux user experta
<amelie_> ok, como los obtengo?
<mimecar> no tienes que usarlos
<mimecar> parece un error del plugin de flash, poco puedes hacer
<amelie_> :(
<amelie_> y ese error es independiente del navegador no?
<mimecar> si
<amelie_> osea, que no importa que navegador use, siempre tendre problemas para poder copiar el link de la pelicula que me interesa en el vlc...
<mimecar> si es un error de flash, siempre fallará
<amelie_> bueno, gracias de todos modos
<amelie_> seguire por ahi
<amelie_> curioseando
<amelie_> :)
<alien-007> hola muchachos,,tengo un error al iniciar mi maquina,,y son los siguientes
<atotclic> buenas
<atotclic> cual es el error
<alien-007> mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory
<alien-007> igual con /sys on root/sys
<alien-007> proc/ on /proc
<erAbuelo> alien-007: no encuentra el /
<alien-007> me dice algo de busybux v1.13.3
<erAbuelo> repito no encuentra la particion raiz del sistema
<alien-007> y que paso ahy
<atotclic> vale que has hecho para que suceda esto has instalado algun sistema o algo
<erAbuelo> es una instalacion nueva ?
<alien-007> me da un initramfs,,no es una instlacion ya de varios meses sin problemas algunos
<alien-007> (initramsf)   pero como que puedo poner comandos
<atotclic> puedes entrar en recoveri mode
<alien-007> como lo hagoo
<alien-007> un comando ahy mismo
<atotclic> si por comandos
<alien-007> cual es amigo atotclic ?
<atotclic> un momento que los busco
<alien-007> la pc es de mi mama y esta que me da contra el piso ahoramismo :( jejej
<atotclic> http://www.atotclic.es/?p=474
<atotclic> mira hay estan los comandos es mi web
<alien-007> ok grasias
<atotclic> esta por live o usb
<atotclic> eso es si no puedes entrar en recovery mode
<alien-007> estoy en la mia,la de ella es desktop
<alien-007> pero estoy booteando en la de ella ubuntu 10.4 lts
<atotclic> o has echo?
<alien-007> todavia esta subiendo,,no tarda esa rapida
<alien-007> no me bootea tampoco de usb
<alien-007> initreamfs Killed
<alien-007> cannot mount /dev/sda1/ on /isodevice
<erAbuelo> alien-007: fdisk -l
<atotclic> o sudo
<alien-007> sudo not found
<atotclic> has visto mi web
<atotclic> como sudo not found
<alien-007> estoy en una pantalla negra
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> la consola????
<alien-007> inicia diciendo BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) buildt-in shell  (ash)
<erAbuelo> alien-007: eso te sale al no encontrar el raiz, estas en el busybox
<erAbuelo> alien-007: repito "fdisk -l"
<alien-007> ok al tirar el comando fdisk -l me devuelve  /bin/sh: fdisk -l not found
<erAbuelo> mm
<atotclic> hazlo como sudo
<alien-007> tampoco
<erAbuelo> olvida sudo, no existe en el busybox
<erAbuelo> alien-007: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<atotclic> entra con un live o con un pen
<alien-007> ok tengo algo con ese comando
<erAbuelo> alien-007: o bien cat /proc/partitions
<alien-007> dsa,sda1,sda2,sda5,sdb,sdb1 son los nombres lo demas es numeros
<erAbuelo> tienes dos discos ?
<alien-007> si
<alien-007> bueno estoy boot desde usb
<erAbuelo> seguro que es cosa del uuid
<alien-007> hay un solo disco en la maquina
<erAbuelo> quita el usb, arranca el sistema, y cuando salga el menu de arranque editas, la opcion de ubuntu, y en lugar del UUID pones /dev/sda1
<erAbuelo> ctrl+x
<atotclic> sda es el principal
<atotclic> o con el que inicias
<alien-007> no sale menu de arranque
<alien-007> me sale la pantalla negra solamente
<alien-007> y puse /dev/sda1 y permiso denegado
<erAbuelo> al arrancar el sistema no te sale para escoger el menu ?
<alien-007> nop
<alien-007> sera el grub
<atotclic> pero te sale la consola
<alien-007> nop
<alien-007> lo que me sale es una pantalla negra
<atotclic> y donde pones los comandos
<alien-007> en esa pantalla
<erAbuelo> alien-007: http://crashbit.homelinux.com/node/799
<erAbuelo> mirate eso y lo intentas con un live de ubunty
<erAbuelo> *ubuntu
<atotclic> una cosa has cambiado algo de la bios
<atotclic> y cuantos discos duros tienes
<atotclic> erabuelo le has enviado lo que le enviado yo de mi web
<atotclic> para reparar el grub
<Crashbit> atotclic: la mía es mas completa :þ
<atotclic> si cual es
<Crashbit> atotclic: la que ha pasado erAbuelo xD
<alien-007> dice que lo primero qeu hay que hacer es boot desde livecd
<alien-007> y no me deja,,por lo menos no via usb
<atotclic> a alien le ha pasado
<atotclic> a ver has iniciado el live
<atotclic> entra en bios
<alien-007> me sale en mismo error pero con letras mas chiquitas
<atotclic> o desde fuera apretando f12 f10 seleccion de boot
<atotclic> si entras en bios tienes que iniciar primero desde usb
<atotclic> eso si para que te lea el usb la bios tiene que estar puesto
<atotclic> alien???
<alien-007> si
<atotclic> como va??
<alien-007> no me bootea desde el live cd
<atotclic> entra en bios
<atotclic> sabes entrar
<atotclic> ???
<alien-007> so en mi pc es F11
<atotclic> pues f11
<alien-007> estaba ahy y lo configure a Default
<atotclic> en los menus de arriba te pone boot
<alien-007> ok
<alien-007> no me deja boot desde usb,,me sale la pantalla pulpura de ubuntu por un segundo y luego la negra,,,(initramfs) Killed
<alien-007> Cannot mount /dev/sda1/ on /isodevice
<mimecar> ¿cual es el problema alien-007?
<alien-007> creo que lo resolvi en bios
<alien-007> el susto mas gande de mi vida y mira que he visto la muerte 3 veces frente a mi y nada como perder mi ubuntu
<alien-007> no me booteaba
<alien-007> unapantalla negra bn grande
<mimecar> si tienes un backup de los datos eso no es grave
<alien-007> si tengo
<mimecar> entonces? solo es un sistema operativo
<mimecar> no es nada importante
<alien-007> ok me bboteo desde el disco
<atotclic> problemas con la tarjeta de red perdon
<atotclic> alien no esta??
<Guest40200> hay alguna manera para transformar archivos .exe en archivos .deb???
<mimecar> Guest40200: ninguna
<Guest40200> vaya mierda
<Guest40200> solo puedo virtualizar o emular???
<mimecar> puedes ejecutarlos en wine, aunque depende del programa, no siempre funciona
<xangua> ...
<Guest40200> ya lo probe y no funciona
<Guest40200> y claro era por eso
<carnau> Guest40200, que quieres hacer correr con wine?
<mimecar> busca en la web de wine si está soportado el programa
<Guest40200> un programa de quinielas
<Guest40200> otra posibilidad era hacer una particion para win
<Guest40200> pero tengo la merma que no me va el cdrom
<mimecar> o buscar otro programa que haga lo mismo
<Guest40200> el cd original de win lo tengo y no se como pasarlo a un pendrive usb como si fuera una live cd o para instalarlo vamos
<Guest40200> en linux no he encontrado ninguno
<carnau> Guest40200, puedes hacer una imagen con dd
<Guest40200> como se hace eso con dd nunca lo he hecho
<mimecar> cuidado con usar dd
<Guest40200> siempre lo hacia con unetbootin
<mimecar> si lo haces mal te puedes quedar sin disco
<carnau> !google hacer imagen con dd linux
<kubot> Crear un backup (o imágen) del disco duro « Linux, Java y programación: <http://casidiablo.net/crear-un-backup-o-imagen-del-disco-duro/>
<carnau> !google hacer imagen con dd  cdrom linux
<kubot> Como crear imagenes ISO de un CD o DVD en Linux Ubuntu/Debian ...: <http://www.guatewireless.org/os/linux/como-crear-imagenes-iso-de-un-cd-o-dvd-en-linux-ubuntudebian/>
<Guest40200> si porque el problema es que formatee un pendrive y me cargue la particion de win
<Guest40200> hay alguna manera de recuperarla?
<mimecar> como te has cargado la partición de windows si no está relacionada con el pendrive
<Guest40200> con super grub disk no se puede
<carnau> el problema es que no puedes correr la apliacación de quinielas, o que te has cargado la partición?
<Guest40200> pk en vez de poner sdb1 puse sda1
<Guest40200> me cargue la particion y el programa solo corre en win
<carnau> nose, cual es tu objetivo final, quedarte sólo con win, sólo con linux, con ambos?
<Guest40200> con ambos
<carnau> entonces, instala windows, cualquier pregunta en #windows
<Guest40200> ok
<Vicente> Hola buenas tarde
<jedelwey> Buenas tardes.
<Vicente> alguien sabe porque este proceso me pone la cpu al 100% (npviewer.bin
<mimecar> porque el plugin de flash es un poco especial
<Vicente> ocurre cuando veo algun video online
<jedelwey> ese es el proceso que hace que ande flash
<Vicente> me sobrecalienta el pc y se apaga
<jedelwey> siempre que está activo pone al 100% la cpu
<mimecar> si se te apaga el PC, limpialo con un aspirador
<jedelwey> prueba a no usar flash para los videos
<mimecar> si no disipa el calor se apaga por seguridad
<Vicente> conocéis alguna solucion
<TrueNhero> alguien tiene amd phenom en portatil????
<jedelwey> youtube te permite usar webm o html5 para reproducir videos
<mimecar> Vicente: tener actualizados todos los programas, ver flash con vlc...
<Vicente> tengo todo actualizado
<Bohr> ¿cómo puedo copiar un dvd que siempre que lo intento me pide las librerías libdvdcss.so.2?
<mimecar> Bohr: instala esa librería
<jedelwey> has instalado la librería esa?
<Bohr> sí
<Bohr> ya está instalado
<Bohr> y me da que se trata de algún tipo de bloqueo anticopia
<mimecar> esa librería se usa para ver los dvd en linux
<mimecar> si el dvd tiene protección adicional no podrás copiarlo
<Bohr> he estado leyendo y había que añadir un repositorio (mediubuntu) que ya estaba instalado
<Bohr> mimecar, no puede ser imposible ...
<mimecar> todavía no has dicho si ese dvd es original o tiene protección anti copia
<Bohr> es un dvd original que me regalaron
<jedelwey> bohr que dvd intentas copiar y que programa usas para copiar
<Bohr> es el dvd de la peli Babel
<Bohr> lo estoy intentando con Brasero
<mimecar> Bohr: si tiene protección anti copia no será sencillo hacerlo
<Bohr> ya sé que no será fácil pero estaría muy interasado en hacerlo
<jedelwey> Creo que k3b puede, copiar algunos dvd con copia css
<wicope> hola, si no recuerdo mal el comando ( sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh) instala la libreria libdvdcss2, necesaria para ver dvds cifrados.. pero tu dices que ya la tienes instalada ... bueno algo es algo ^
<Bohr> gracias, wicope :-) Efectivamente, ya tengo instalada la librería y los códecs
<sebastiang> Hola, tengo un problema recurrente al iniciar ubuntu, me tira error de que no puede montar /home, y que debo esperar, montar manual o saltar el paso, porqué ocurre eso, se quita como a la 10 vez que reinicio el pc
<mimecar> sebastiang: ¿que has hecho antes del fallo?
<sebastiang> mimecar: antes de eso nada, ocurrió desde que instalé ubuntu, de hecho a veces nisiquiera me manda al grub , entra directo a ubuntu
<mimecar> si solo tienes ubuntu puesto no sale grub
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<sebastiang> mimecar: 10.10 32 bits
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<sebastiang> asi es
<mimecar> ¿tu partición /home está separada?
<sebastiang> sí , que recuerde lo dejé todo separado, que instalé manualmente
<mimecar> ¿compartes la partición /home con otros sistemas?
<sebastiang> Nop, tengo win7 en un ntfs aparte
<mimecar> ¿cierras bien ubuntu?
<cousteau> ¿cuántos discos duros tienes?
<sebastiang> tengo 1 sata y 2 hda
<sebastiang> de hecho debo hibernar siempre, si se llega a reiniciar cagué jajaja
<cousteau> creo que normalmente se inicia desde el sata... ¿dónde está cada cosa? ¿todo en sata? ¿windows en sata, / en hd1 y /home en hd2?
<sebastiang> cuál era el comando para ver eso , fdsk -l?
<jedelwey> para saber si mi procesador es compatible con la versión por x64 de ubuntu que he de hacer?
<wicope> sebastiang: sudo fdisk -l ?
<cousteau> jedelwey, ¿sabes qué procesador es?
<jedelwey> no estoy muy seguro se que era un pentium 4 quad o quad extreme
<itali-chan> bolbi xd
<itali-chan> *volvi
<Crashbit> jedelwey: estas en linux ?
<jedelwey> claro
<itali-chan> http://27.media.tumblr.com/9cyPFQbgCpquhtbgebO0V7uVo1_250.gif
<jedelwey> estoy instalando hard info
<sebastiang> mi home está en un sdb , ext4
<Crashbit> jedelwey: http://crashbit.homelinux.com/node/1744
<sergio__> Hola
<sergio__> ¿qué tal sala?
<cousteau> !seen sala
<kubot> I have not seen sala.
<cousteau> no está
<wicope> lol :)
<wicope> sergio__: hola, bien
<sergio__> u u
<jedelwey> pues si es de 64 bit con 4 núcleos. Entonces me rendiría mejor en 64. . . pero para cambiarlo a 64 es formateando no?
<sergio__> soy nuevo usuario
<sergio__> wicope: hola
<mimecar> jedelwey: no es necesario
<mimecar> pero es mejor hacerlo
<sergio__> estuve por acá el día de ayer.. tengo un inconveniente usando kubuntu, el cpu va al 100% todo el tiempo..
<jedelwey> para dentro de un mes con la 11.04 ya estable y fina se migra bien y ya esta
<mimecar> sergio__: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<cousteau> jedelwey, sí... vamos, reinstalando encima. Si ya lo tienes muy personalizado a lo mejor no te merece la pena, aunque si tienes /home separado probablemente puedas reinstalar sin problemas y sólo pierdes los programas instalados
<tottiq> la 11.04 sale el 28 de abril
<mimecar> tottiq: pero aún tendrá fallos
<tottiq> si esperas un poco puedes migrar facilmente
<sergio__> mimecar: pues las que me ha dejado, puesto que desde ayer el kpackage no me corre..
<cousteau> sergio__, ejecuta `top` a ver quién es el proceso glotón
<tottiq> mimecar, puede ser
<sergio__> cousteau: ya lo hice, y me sale el kde y el notify
<jedelwey> no, lo tengo junto precisamente por que hará unos 5 días me se rompió teniendo el /home separado investigando
<cousteau> pues habrá algún proceso de notify que se haya atascado... ¿has probado a esperar a que termine de cargar?
<mimecar> sergio__: en una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<sergio__> mi equipo es un laptop dell turion 64 de 2.0ghz y 2gb de ram..
<sergio__> mimecar: ¿qué hace el comando upgrade?
<wicope> sergio__: puedes instalar el htop que te da más información, ya que sólo al decir kde es algo muy global, quizás sabiendo más del proceso exacto se pueda solucionar
<cousteau> "turion"... no me suena, pero bueno... 2ghz y 2gb ram es bastante, debería ir bien
<mimecar> actualiza los paquetes
<sergio__> kded4 se llama el proceso..
<mimecar> sergio__: pon todas las actualizaciones pendientes
<tottiq> turion es una version de bajo consumo
<mimecar> ¿que versión de kubuntu usas?
<sergio__> si turion es una serie de amd,
<sergio__> tengo la 10.10
<sergio__> bueno ya está andando la actualización por consola..
<mimecar> tienes paquetes para actualizar?
<sergio__> si, está descargando 56mb
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> que haces cuando ese proceso se pone al 100 %?
<sergio__> y el kpakage me dice que hay 177 actualizaciones pendientes.. pero no me corre la interface..
<mimecar> da lo mismo, lo estas haciendo por consola
<jedelwey> Es normal que ubuntu no te reconozca la pantalla? por que a mi el máximo de resolución de pantalla que me permite es de 1360x768 o 1152x864 Lo cual me parece pequeño y raro para como lo tenia en windows anteriormente
<cousteau> tottiq, es como un atom de AMD?
<sergio__> nada, siempre está en 100%
<sergio__> turion es viejo.. es de 2006 este laptop..
<cousteau> jedelwey, tienes los drivers de la tarjeta gráfica instalados?
<jedelwey> si los de nvidea
<jedelwey> es del monitor creo, es un hanns g no tiene soporte ni drivers para linux
<cousteau> sergio__, mi PC es bastante moderno y va bastante bien, es de ...er... 2006 también
<cousteau> jedelwey, has probado nvidia-settings?
<cousteau> (tengo entendido que un monitor no necsita drivers; sólo una toma VGA o en todo caso HDMI)
<jedelwey> las resoluciones que puesto son de nvidea x server settings en el apartado X Server Display Configuration
<cousteau> jedelwey, a lo mejor la tarjeta no soporta más
<cousteau> a mí me deja hasta 2048x1536
<jedelwey> Estraño no? en windows soportaba hasta el 2000 y pico
<cousteau> claro, que mi tarjeta gráfica es bastante moderna y con buenas prestaciones
<jedelwey> cousteau esque esta tarjeta es de enero comprada xD
<cousteau> nada menos que una GeForce2 MX/MX 400 con 64 MB de RAM
<jedelwey> la antigua salio ardiendo xD
<sergio__> entonces ustedes me dicen que con mi procesador y 2gb de memoria debería andarme bien el kde?
<cousteau> ¡sí, has oído bien, no hablo de KB, hablo de MB!
<cousteau> sergio__, la verdad es que ni idea... a lo mejor es simplemente que se queda colgado en un proceso
<cousteau> (yo es que soy más de gnome para abajo)
<sergio__> entiendo
<sergio__> estoy pensando reinstalar el kubuntu,
<Gargadon> con 2 gb de ram kde anda bien
<mimecar> sergio__: y si el problema se repite que harás?
<Gargadon> mi netbook tiene kde
<sergio__> no lo hago sólo por ese problema mimecar...
<wicope> jedelwey: no estoy seguro, aunque es extraño que nividia-setting privativo no te deje una resolución superior, bueno no estoy seguro de que hay EDID que es algo como el "driver" de tu monitor, son habladurias sin fundamento lo más seguro
<sergio__> sino que también quiero organizar mis particiones y tratar de llevar un mayor control...
<sergio__> instalé kubuntu hace unos 15 días.. y trato de leer lo más que puedo...
<sergio__> pero varias cosas las he venido haciendo a trompicones.. no tengo mucho tiempo con el trabajo..
<mimecar> mantenlo hasta que salga la 11.04 y sea estable
<sergio__> sé que faltan pocos días..
<wicope> lo del EDID lo tiene en nvidia-setting , snif nunca lo probé .. y no estoy seguro .. alla tú si lo pruebas
<mimecar> para que sea estable mas o menos mediados de Mayo
<jedelwey> nose puede ser que como es una tarjetita destas que es asus pero nvidea puede residir hay el problema
<jedelwey> lo de EDID no tengo ni idea que es la verdad
<sergio__> pero actualmente varias de las aplicaciones no me están funcionando
<sergio__> y está este problema del cpu
<sergio__> y además tengo un problema con video.. cuando enciendo el laptop luego de seleccionar kubuntu se muestran unas rayas de colores
<sergio__> y no arranca..
<sergio__> sólo me arranca si vengo de usar windows anteriormente, reinicio, selecciono kubuntu y si anda perfecto...
<jedelwey> eso de las rallas de colores
<jedelwey> sergio son de arriba a abajo
<Drecoy> pekwm rulz :þ
<jedelwey> y no tiene na que ver con lo que hay en la pantalla?
<sergio__> verticales, multiples rayas, multiples colores..
<sergio__> no tiene nada que ver..
<sergio__> porque ocurre justo antes de que salga el nombre de kubuntu
<jedelwey> puede ser un aviso de que tu gráfica este palmando ( si te sale o salia en windows)
<sergio__> exactamente después de seleccionarlo en el grub
<sergio__> no ocurre nada similar en windows..
<sergio__> ahí anda perfectamente..
<mimecar> parece cosa de los drivers
<jedelwey> entonces simplemente será el cambiar de grub a kubuntu
<sergio__> y de hecho, cuando al fin logro entrar a kubuntu, no presento ningún problema con el video..
<sergio__> si
<sergio__> he leido que ati da problemas..
<sergio__> pero por lo vieja de la tarjeta no hay soporte..
<jedelwey> pero que hay salga eso no implica que sea malo simplemente no es normal verlo
<sergio__> es malo porque luego que sale no ocurre más nada..
<sergio__> simplemente no avanza..
<sergio__> y tengo que apagarla..
<sergio__> la única opción es entrar a windows, reiniciar y luego entrar a kubuntu
<jedelwey> Por cierto mi grafica es una GeForce GT 430 (segun pone nvidia settings) tiene 1gb ram ddr3
<sergio__> kded4 y knotify son los 2 procesos que se reparten el 90% del cpu
<Gargadon> yo en la netbook tengo desactivado nepomuk
<jedelwey> Pero en verdad, es una asus ENGT430 1GB DDR3 con un nucleo GeForce GT 430
<sergio__> tengo crhomium, pidgin y quassel irc corriendo y ninguno de los 3 dice ni 1% de cpu
<cousteau> sergio__, (a) el proceso se está iniciando y por lo que sea tarda, o (b) el proceso está bloqueado por otro proceso o algo así
<jedelwey> Y en la web de asus ---> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=ENGT430%20Series&p=9&s=2  <--- No puedo seleccionar drivers para linux
<jedelwey>  y por que  no mata el proceso sergio? no puede hacer que se reinicie si esta pillado y si está bloqueado, se desbloquea
<dannyLopez68> buenas
<sergio__> pues
<sergio__> si mato el kded quedo sin interfaz..
<sergio__> no sé como moverme luego de hacer eso.. hace un rato lo intenté..
<sergio__> y bueno acabo de matar el knotify
<sergio__> y ahora el kded tomó el porcentaje de cpu que dejó libre el knotify :S
<sergio__> antes estaban 45 y 45
<sergio__> y ahora el que quedó está en 90
<sergio__> no tiene sentido
<dannyLopez68> Wiward_X: 0/
<Wiward_X> dannyLopez68,  a ver si aki esta mas animado
<mimecar> sergio__: que widgets tienes activados en este momento?
<Wiward_X> jejejeje
<dannyLopez68> xD
<Wiward_X> xD
<sergio__> mimecar: ninguno
<mimecar> ¿tienes activados los efectos de kde?
<Wiward_X> dannyLopez68,  te ahs enterado que he tenido 30 ataques esta semana?
<sergio__> mimecar: tengo activo el plasma desktop
<sergio__> mimecar: desactive los efectos
<mimecar> ¿que programas tienes abiertos en este momento?
<sergio__> mimecar: chromium, quassel irc, pidgin, la consola
<sergio__> mimecar: ninguno de esos segun el monitor de sistema o el comando top, representa el 5% del cpu
<sergio__> mimecar: todo se lo llevaban kded4 y knotify, maté a knotify y ahora el 90% es de kded
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema e inicia sesión (cerrando la que tienes ahora)
<mimecar> y mira si se repite
<sergio__> vale
<dannyLopez68> que acelerador de descargas me recomiendan que no consuma tanto como el jdownloader
<sergio__> ya vengo voy a cambiar de usuario
<jedelwey> dannyLopez68: tucan es parecido a jdownloader
 * Kurek saluda a todos
<dannyLopez68> ok
<Wiward_X> nas Kurek
<jedelwey> Llevo solo esta semana santa en ubuntu, y me gusta, y quiero ayudar a la comunidad. Que formas tengo? De momento me he registrado en https://launchpad.net y ayudo a traducir ubuntu 11.04 y algunos programas ( Hasta donde llega mi nivel de traducción claro)
<Kurek> hola jedelwey
<Kurek> una forma de ayudar es ayudar
<Kurek> :)
<Kurek> solo con estar por aquí y ayudar con los problemas que  los users tengan ya es ayudar...
<jedelwey> si, me he metido por aquí para ayudar también,
<jedelwey> lo que ando ahora buscando son blogs para suscribirme a greader y ponerme al día :P
<Wiward_X> alguien me puede decir que puerto utiliza clam antivirus?
<Kurek> nop... pero averigualo con el netstat
<Kurek> netstat te lista todas la conexiones de tu ordenador... usalo con sudo
<Kurek> lo que nunca acabe de pillar son las opciones y ahora no estoi en linux para ver el man de netstat... pero en google seguro ke encuentras algún minitutorial de netstat
<sergio_> mimecar: ya cambié de usuario y se mantiene el problema
<Guest55752> he encontrado este error
<mimecar> has cerrado la sesión que tenías abierta?
<Guest55752> si
<Guest55752> me salí completamente.
<mimecar> reiniciando incluso?
<Guest55752> si, de hecho jaja
<Kurek> k problema tiene?
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> que error te sale
<Guest55752> no lo tengo, le di copiar pero no lo tomó..
<Guest55752> me lo mostró al inicio antes de cargar la interface
<Kurek> Guest55752... k te ocurre... k no me entero
<Guest55752> algo de que no se puede escribir en cierto directorio, relacionado al kded y al knotify
<mimecar> ¿has apuntado el texto completo?
<Guest55752> Kurek: hola, es que tengo el cpu al 100% repartido en 2 procesos kded y knotify (kubuntu 10.10)
<qwebirc56289> hola
<Guest55752> mimecar: no porque le di copiar ya que me daba la opción pero no se copió
<Kurek> mmmm... bastante problematico...
<fringe1> hola, para que sirve tener 2 conexiones ethernet en el pc?
<Kurek> prueba a matar esos procesos x el momento para k no suba mucho la cpu y la temperatura
<Kurek> fringe1 para lo que tu le veas utilidad
<qwebirc56289> para conectar ordenadores en red
<Kurek> fringe1: conectarte a 2 lan diferente, o compartir internet
<Guest55752> Kurek:te explico, si mato el kded pierdo la interfaz
<qwebirc56289> hola que problema t5eneis
<Kurek> mata knotify... ese solo t modifica
<Guest55752> Kurek: ya he matado el knotify, y entonces el porcentaje que tenía, lo toma el kded
<fringe1> Kurek>>>  se puede conectar el deco de imagenio a traves del pc?
<Wiward_X> Kurek,  o para canalizarlas en una conexion virtual y hacer unbounding
<Wiward_X> xD
<Wiward_X> por decir algo
<Wiward_X> xD
<Kurek> wiward_x me perdí tu k problema tenias
<qwebirc56289> mirar aqui http://atotclic.es
<Wiward_X> no lo decia por el de las dos tarjetas ether
<Kurek> fringe1 una tarjeta lan solo se le puede conectar cable con clabija rj45...
<qwebirc56289> he colocado el chat
<Kurek> fringe1 no se k tipo de conexión es la de imagenio
<Wiward_X> Kurek,  imagenio es adsl
<Kurek> guest55752 una solución temporal es que instales fluxbox o algún gestor similar ligero para evitar el uso masivo de cpu y subir la temperatura
<Kurek> así podremos analizarlo con calma
<Guest55752> dejame ver que tal va eso de fluxbox no lo conozco..
<Kurek> entonces si imagenio es adsl fringe1 no creo que puedas conectarlo ahí... necesitarias un router o switch diseñado para repartir la red o una conexión en el pc
<Guest55752> gracias
<mimecar> Guest55752: apunta el error que te da al iniciar kde
<segovia> eso haré..
<Kurek> guest55752... o intenta iniciar kde desde la tty y ves todos los errores k lanza
<wicope> segovia: yo voto por la opción (serán un par de minutos) de instalar htop el cual te detalla el proceso, a lo mejor hay suerte y algo no básico de kde que se puede quitar como nemopuk por ejemplo
<Kurek> guest55752 yo use fluxbox... esta bastante bien si lo configuras... pero para una solución temporal te ira bien
 * Kurek se toma un pequeño descanso para atender asuntos personales
 * Kurek enseguida vuelve
<dannyLopez68> perdon es que no lei desde antes que error tienes segovia
<fringe1> Kurek>>>  el deco tiene ethernet, es posible conectarlo y darle salida al deco a internet?
<segovia> intentaré primero con el htop
<segovia> y luego el fluxbox..
<mimecar> fringe1: ¿tu problema está relacionado con ubuntu?
<segovia> dannyLopez68: mi problema es que siempre tengo el cpu al 100%
<segovia> dannyLopez68: tengo 2 procesos kded4 y knotify que se reparten el 90% del cpu
<segovia> dannyLopez68: si mato uno el otro toma el porcentaje de cpu que dejó el anterior.....
<fringe1> mimecar>>>  preguntare en otro lado
<mimecar> pregunta en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot fringe1
<qwebirc21739> que cpu tienes danny
<kubot> fringe1: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> segovia: sin tener el error y buscar que lo causa
<mimecar> estas dando palos de ciego
<segovia> si, por eso instalaré el htop que me dice wicope que detalla los procesos y luego reinicio para apuntar manualmente el error
<qwebirc21739> mimecar quiero colocar el chat en mi web
<dannyLopez68> un portatil con awesome lo cual no me da mucho uso de cpu es un amd centrino o algo así (siempre he sido malo con los nombres) qwebirc21739
<mimecar> que chat
<qwebirc21739> con quien tengo que hablar
<qwebirc21739> soy atotclic
<qwebirc21739> ubuntu-es
<qwebirc21739> este chat
<qwebirc21739> mira aqui atotclic.es
<qwebirc21739> es una prueba
<mimecar> en principio con poner un cliente de irc que apunte al canal es suficiente
<qwebirc21739> http://atotclic.es
<mimecar> aunque si el chat se usa para hacer spam se puede bloquear el acceso
<qwebirc21739> no hay ningun impedimento
<wicope> segovia: no hace falta reiniciar para apuntar manualmente el error, sólo lo instalar y lo corres con el comando htop (o el lanzador correspondiente si trae) y ves el consumo de cpy y demás.. fijate en el proceso que se detalla completo y nos lo escribes.. después ya se verá si ha valido de algo o no..
<dannyLopez68> qwebirc21739: http://yarolinux.blogspot.com/p/chat.html
 * Kurek ha regresado
<qwebirc21739> asi si estoi en web se si entra alguien al chat y puedo dar soporte desde hay
<segovia> wicope: me refiero a un error que me lanzó cuando estaba iniciando kubuntu hace un rato
<Kurek> hay otra persona más con el problema de kde y los procesos?
<m4v> qwebirc21739: usa webchat.freenode.net y ya
<Kurek> !ot qwebirc21739
<kubot> qwebirc21739: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Wiward_X> Kurek,  como se lanza el monitor de sistema en terminal?
<Kurek> qwebirc21739 este no es un canal para problemas en web
<Kurek> wiward_x top
<qwebirc21739> soy atotclic
<Kurek> simplemente eso "top"
<cousteau> Wiward_X, Alt-F2 > gnome-system-monitor
<qwebirc21739> ya lo tengo en esta web http://atotclic.es
<Kurek> me da igual kien seas qwebirc21739.... este no es canal para problemas web
<Kurek> lo siento pero reglas son reglas y estas haciendo spam
<cousteau> qwebirc21739, y usar directamente un cliente de chat a la vez que navegas? p.ej. xchat
<m4v> qwebirc21739: lo siento, pero no es relevante a Ubuntu eso. Usa webchat.freenode.net
<Kurek> wiward_x te referias a lanzar el monitor en modo grafico desde cpu o a lanzar un monitor en la misma consola?
<cousteau> Kurek, m4v, lo que está pidiendo es permiso para ponerlo (o eso me ha parecido entender)
<Wiward_X> Kurek,  consola
<m4v> no es asunto nuestro lo que haga con su pagina web. Puede hacer lo que quiera.
<qwebirc21739> si es permiso porque en mi web se habla de ubuntu y aplicaciones libres
<Kurek> entonces wiward_X es el comando que te dije... top
<qwebirc21739> las cuales trae ubuntu o sus repos
<m4v> qwebirc21739: haz lo que quieras con tu pagina web, pero no hagas spam de ella aquí.
<cousteau> m4v, bueno... mejor que pida permiso a que no lo haga...
<Kurek> qwebirc21739 nos da igual lo que hagas... pero evita que tus usuarios use el chat para hablar o para cualquier otro tema k no sea dar soporte
<Wiward_X> Kurek,  y no hay una forma de que top de devuelba el propmt?
<qwebirc21739> si hay alguien a quien le moleste que lea la primera pregunta muchas gracias
<qwebirc21739> y a quien quiera doy soporte para ubuntu
<Kurek> wiwars_x... si quieres una salida al propmt usa mejor "ps aux" y con tuberias selecionas la parte que tu quieras
<Kurek> te aviso wiward_X la salida es muy grande a veces
<mimecar> qwebirc21739: pon el canal si quieres, pero si los usuarios que entran por ahí no se comportan, tu ip será baenada
<mimecar> continua en el canal de offtopic
<qwebirc21739> si no colocare offtopic
<mimecar> !ot qwebirc21739
<kubot> qwebirc21739: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Kurek> qwebirc21739 no quiero ser maleducado pero sal de aquí y habla x #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Kurek> y mejor k pongas el chat al offtopic
<Kurek> para k no te baneen
<qwebirc11038> hi
<segovia> y con relación al problema de las rayas verticales coloridas alguien me recomienda algo?
<Kurek> segovia... k rayas?
<segovia> Kurek: si te escribo de esta manera sólo lo lees tu?
<mimecar> segovia: todo el canal
<Kurek> nop... lo lee todo el canal
<segovia> vale..
<segovia> comprendo.. sólo lo resalta..
<segovia> bueno antes le comentaba a los compañeros..
<segovia> que al iniciar la pc.. en el grub selecciono linux..
<segovia> inmediatamente después, me aparece una pantalla con mil rayas verticales de variados colores..
<segovia> y desde ahí no avanzo a ninguna parte, me toca reiniciar..
<segovia> la única manera de que pueda entrar a kubuntu, es usar primero windows, reiniciar y seleccionar linux en el grub..
<Kurek> es un fallo gráfico... esperaste alguna vez a ver si al cabo del tiempo cambia
<Kurek> a mi algo así me paso
<Kurek> y otra cosa es un portatil o sobremesa?
<segovia> si, he esperado bastante y no cambia..
<segovia> laptop dell
<segovia> la tarjeta es ati..
<segovia> he leido en varios foros.. y según son muy problemáticas.. y pues las opiniones son desesperanzadoras..
<segovia> cabe resaltar que en windows no presento ningún problema, y una vez dentro de kubuntu tampoco presento ningún problema relacionado con video
<Kurek> mira segovia y eso te pasa con el laptop conectado a AC o con batería
<Kurek> no lo tomes a coña mi pregunta lo pregunto x experiencia
<segovia> Kurek: AC
<segovia> no puedo tomar nada que ustedes me digan a coña xD
<mimecar> segovia: aún no has copiado el error verdad?
<segovia> soy un inocente nuevo usuario de linux
<segovia> no mimecar tengo que reiniciar para copiarlo, estoy instalando actualizaciones..
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> hasta que no tengas todas las actualizaciones
<mimecar> no sabrás si el problema se arregla solo
<Kurek> perdona segovia entonces... prueba a desactivar las opciones del modulo acpi... espera k lo compruebo un momento
<Kurek> segovia... edita la linea del linux (la linea de kernel y añadele estas palabras al final) " --nolapic --noacpi acpi=off " (sin las comillas)
<segovia> dónde acceso al kernel?
<Kurek> a mí en mi portatil ese modulo me daba errores... te va dar otros errores con eso desactivado (no se apaga solo hay k cortar la energía...)
<Kurek> pero puede k se solucione
<Kurek> segovia en el grub creo que era pulsando e (edit)
<Kurek> pero el grub tiene intrucciones.. lee las ultimas lineas de la pantalla
<Kurek> en el grub
<segovia> si ya creo recordar..
<segovia> si
<jedelwey> es recomendable actualizar a 11.04 el mismo día que sale o es mejor esperarse unas semanillas por los errores y tal
<segovia> pero, luego de eso no se apagará el laptop?
<cousteau> jedelwey, normalmente quedan bugs por pulir, mejor esperar
<mimecar> jedelwey: esperar una semana como mínimo
<cousteau> (por otro lado, esos bugs están porque nadie se ha atrevido a probarlo durante la beta)
<jedelwey> vale, con juegos como el word of warcraft no es plan de ir moviendo 30 gb cada 2x3 xD
<mimecar> jedelwey: tienes un backup actualizado?
<cousteau> jedelwey, tienes /home aparte?
<jedelwey> tengo un clonado del pc
<jedelwey> en el disco externo con clonezilla
<mimecar> actualizado?
<Kurek> segovia... si se apaga... solo k llega un momento k debes cortar la energía
<jedelwey> tendrá 4 5 dias
<Kurek> son problemas menores k derivan de desactivar el modulo acpi (segovia)
<jedelwey> por cierto hay software para copias de seguridad en ubuntu?
<segovia> Kurek: y cómo saber el momento de cortar la energía? xD
<Kurek> pero desactivar el modulo a lo mejor te soluciona el error y puedes usar linux
<Kurek> en ubuntu se kedaran todos los circulitos en blanco fijos
<segovia> Kurek: en todo caso para volver a la normalidad sólo borro esa linea extra?
<Kurek> pero t daras cuenta x k el disco duro deja de funcionar
<Kurek> segovia... grub no almacena los cambios excepto si los editas en los ficheros de configuracion
<Kurek> demomento solo te dije k lo cambies para probar
<segovia> vale
<Kurek> si reinicias esas lineas desaparecen
<Kurek> si te solucionan el error te digo como fijar esas lineas en el grub
<segovia> por cierto, eso que menciona jedelwey, hay alguna aplicación para guardar todas las actualizaciones que he hecho y los programas que he instalado?
<leo> Buenas, estoy intentando conectar mi ubuntu a un ordenador debian en red por ssh pero ambos aparecen con la misma direccion de red 192.168.1.37, como podria pedir una direccion alternativa para alguno de ellos?
<segovia> un backup (sé que lo hay pero que recomiendan)
<segovia> lo digo para el caso de que quiera reinstalar y no tener que descargar todo eso
<mimecar> leo: eso no es posible
<leo> eso pensaba yo hasta que lo vi
<mimecar> dos ordenadores no pueden tener la misma ip
<mimecar> te colisionarían los datos
<mimecar> ¿no te estarás conectando a tu propia máquina?
<leo> eso es lo que sucede cuando hago el ssh
<mimecar> como haces la conexión ssh
<leo> si cambio en el otro ordenador con ifconfig la dir, puedo conectar pero me quedo sin internet
<Kurek> segovia... si kieres haz un backup de todo... pero yo te recomiendo solo de tus archivos personales
<atotclic> a ver para hacer ssh hay dos maneras desde dentro o desde fuera de tu red
<mimecar> la dirección la define el router, no puedes poner la que quieras
<atotclic> la ip puedes poner la que quieras
<segovia> Kurek: bueno la verdad no me interesa respaldar archivos personales sólo quisiera no tener que descargar los programas y las actualizaciones de nuevo, por qué no recomiendas eso?
<jedelwey> kurek tener una copia completa de todo entero aunque ocupe 400 gb nunca es malo, luego le puede ir metiendo las copias incrementales
<Kurek> segovia, jedelwey no es k no lo recomiende, perdón me expresé mal... simplemente a mi opinion ocupan mucho y no son necesarias pues es info recuperable
<leo> la historia es que hay un ordenador que se conecta a la red por wifi y distribuye la red
<Kurek> a mi me preocupan mas mis archivos personales que la configuracion de un programa
<Kurek> o los programas instalador
<segovia> ah ok comprendo..
<leo> quizas ese sea al problema
<mimecar> esos detalles sin importancia...
<segovia> no pero en mi caso es porque no quiero tardar tanto tiempo en tener las actualizaciones y los programas.. aveces no cuento con internet optimo
<jedelwey> yo es que tengo la mania de tener los archivos duplicados en discos externos, dropbox y cosas así, ademas que no tengo muchos documentos personales ultimamente
<leo> entonces? como puede ser que dos ordenadores tengan la misma dir?, o al menos eso me dice ifconfig
<chilicuil> hey Dj_Dexter
<atotclic> no tienen la misma direccion si los dos estan conectados en la misma red
<atotclic> eso si si tiene la misma ip publica
<jedelwey> leo el pc que se conecta pro wifi y distribuye la red
<jedelwey> tiene que tener 2 tarjetas de red
<jedelwey> la que coge internet y la que distribuye internet
<jedelwey> fijate en la que distribuye internet
<jedelwey> pues es a la que te conectaras con el otro pc
 * Kurek se va de la red por el momento... nos vemos
<atotclic> las ip las da el router y si la ip la da el pc tienes un numero muy diferente
<atotclic> con virtualbox te encuentras ese problema
<atotclic> el router solo da una ip
<atotclic> por que el trafico va a ese pc y desde hay la distribuye
<atotclic> osea hace de router el pc
<leo> la red la instalacion de red es la siguiente : un ordenador con windows se conecta a wifi por una t.red, pasa a otra t.red que va a un ruter y ese conecta a los demas ordenadores
<leo> en principio deberia darme direcciones diferentes para cada ordenador, si hago un scaner de ips el ordenador que tiene debian no se ve
<fosco_> buenas
<jedelwey> En que zona estaba para poner por defecto que ciertos tipo de archivos se abran con un programa (.avi .mpg4 con vlc) o era con algún programa ?
<fosco_> jedelwey: boton derecho sobre el archivo - propiedades - abrir con
<jedelwey> fosco_ me refiero a que los avi se abran siempre con vlc en vez de con el reproductor de películas antes lo tuve echo...
<fosco_> si, lo q te he dicho
<cousteau> "botón derecho > propiedades > abrir con", no confundir con "botón derecho > abrir con"
<elgallero> buenas amigos
<elgallero> quien me puede ayudar
<molocoize> buenas
<elgallero> tengo un problema
<molocoize> cual?
<elgallero> sabes?
<fosco_> !ask elgallero
<kubot> elgallero: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<cousteau> no buscan soluciones, sólo alguien que les escuche!
<jjsalazar> buenas, alguien conoce alguna utilidad en linux para desbloquear PDF ???
<m4v> jjsalazar: no que yo sepa.
<hashashin> nas
<cousteau> jo... siempre leo "hashashinnas"
<elgallero> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xh35qz_modo-incredibile-per-iniziare-la-grigliata_people   wow
<Stamina_> Hola
<Stamina_> Necesito ayuda urgentemente
<mimecar> la bola de cristal está rota, si no das detalles...
<Stamina_> cd ./Libnet-0.99b; make make[1]: se ingresa al directorio «/home/alexis/Escritorio/fragrouter-1.6/Libnet-0.99b» ar -cr lib/libnet.a src/resolve.o src/socket.o src/checksum.o src/prand.o src/version.o src/error.o src/write_ip.o src/insert_ipo.o src/insert_tcpo.o src/error.o src/sockpacket.o src/packet_mem.o src/build_ip.o src/build_tcp.o src/build_udp.o src/build_arp.o src/build_ethernet.o src/build_icmp.o src/build_igmp.o src/bu
<cossier> Stamina_, ¿?
<Stamina_> ahora os pongo una imagen
<cossier> !paste, Stamina_
<kubot> Stamina_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<dabor> Stamina_, porque mejor no nos cuentas un poco que estas intentando hacer
<Stamina_> http://img263.imageshack.us/i/sinnombrecf.jpg/
<Stamina_> Compilar  fragrouter
<Stamina_> dabor kusot cossier  Compilar fragrouter http://img263.imageshack.us/i/sinnombrecf.jpg/
<mimecar> ¿compilar un programa es urgente?
<Stamina_> estoy arto de ese tipo de problmas
<Stamina_> Cual es el error????
<mimecar> que documentación estas usando para compilar ese programa?
<cossier> Stamina_, al parecer falta una libreria creo!!!
<Stamina_> como lo puedo saber?? cossier
<cossier> Stamina_, lleva configure ese proyecto??
<Stamina_> como?? cossier
<Stamina_> como se las librerias que necesito??
<fosco__> Stamina_: la documentación del programa debe decirte las librerías q necesitas y sus versiones mínimas
<mimecar> Stamina_: el programa tiene un archivo README con las instrucciones?
<Stamina_> oks voy a mirar
<cossier> Stamina_, mira si ahay algun archivo README o INSTALL y leelo!!!
<Stamina_> lo encotnre cossier
<Stamina_> ipaste
<Stamina_> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Tarrasquero> Buenas tardes/noches :)
<Stamina_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598423/
<Stamina_> No se donde esta las librerias
<mimecar> Stamina_: el ./configure te dirá lo que falta
<cossier> Stamina_, alli te lo pone clarito!!!!
<Stamina_> No me dice nada
<mimecar> ¿no te da ningún error?
<Stamina_> Noo
<Stamina_> ./configure no dice nada
<mimecar> pon la salida de ./configure en pastebin
<Stamina_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598425/
<Stamina_> Hay esta
<Stamina_> cossier esta todo bien??
<Gaia> saludos,,
<Gaia> hermanos ..
<Gaia> se puede acceder a una vpn sin certificados con openvpn?
<cossier> no aparece ninguna comprobacion de dependencias
<Gaia> con solo tener el user y pass como en win..?
<Stamina_> cossier El problema viene cuando hago MAKE
<Mostroso> Hola
<Gaia> ??
<cossier> Stamina_, busca en synaptic por pcape instala los dev
<cossier> Stamina_, pcap *
<Mostroso> Quiero montar /media/EXTERN/music en /home/mostroso/Music escribo sudo mount /media/EXTERN/music /home/mostroso/Music y me dice mount: /media/EXTERN/music is not a block device.
<cossier> Stamina_, prueba con la version 0.8
<Stamina_> cossier http://www.monkey.org/~dugsong/fragroute/
<mimecar> Mostroso: /meduia/EXTER no es un dispositivo
<Mostroso> ok
<cossier> Stamina_, Donde pone "Required libraries", mira si tienes instalados los dev
<Stamina_> oks
<cossier> Stamina_, en el link que has puesto lo pone
<Stamina_> libdnet lo tengo
<Stamina_> cossier no se si tengo libpcap
<Stamina_> cossier como lo puedo saber
<cossier> Stamina_, aptitude search pcap
<Stamina_> cossier sale muchas cosas
<Stamina_> cossier normalmente busco en synamic pero como no aparece ese nombre exacto
<cossier> Stamina_, libpcap0.8-dev es el debes instalar
<cossier> Stamina_, tambien busca por libdnet
<Stamina_> libpcap0.8-dev lo acabo de instalar
<Stamina_> cossier pero me sigue apareciendo lo mismo
<cossier> Stamina_, libdenet y el libevent tambien mira si estan instalados
<Stamina_> no aparece nada en synamic
<Stamina_> cossier nada
<cossier> Stamina_, me refieroa los -dev
<Stamina_> No me aparece nada
<Stamina_> con esos nombres
<Gaia> http://www.securitytube.net/video/99
<Gaia> xD
<cossier> http://pastebin.com/5igmkuez
<cossier> Stamina_, si aparece mira el link anterior
<Stamina_> cossier ya lo he visto pero que hago??
<Stamina_> libevent Instalado!!
<Stamina_> pero sigue igual
<Stamina_> libevent-dev cossier
<cossier> si Stamina_ tambien instalalo
<Stamina_> cossier para que sirve el link??
<cossier> Stamina_, nada olvidalo
<Stamina_> okss
<Stamina_> cossier entonces?? cual es el problema
<cossier> esos tres dev estan instalados ??
<Stamina_> cossier libevent si pero los demas no se
<cossier> Stamina_, si esos tres dev estan instalados haz un make clean
<Stamina_> cossier libevent si pero los demas no se
<Stamina_> cossier como lo averiguo
<cossier> Stamina_, desde synaptic!!
<Stamina_> libdenet, libevent y el tercero??
<Stamina_> cossier
<cossier> Stamina_, en consola sudo apt-get install libevent-dev libpcap0.8-dev libdnet-dev
<Stamina_> faltaba paquetes
<Stamina_> cossier
<purulanga> SOLO ENTRE PARA DECIR QUE ESTE CANAL APESTA Y ES UNA MIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERDA CON PELOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS QUE ME BANEEN ME IMPORTA UN CARAJO... (trollear es un deporte. saludos putos)
<dannyLopez68> ¬¬
<Stamina_> cossier sigue igual el "make"
<cossier> Stamina_, make clean
<Stamina_> rm -f *~ *.o fragrouter
 * purulanga ya tardaron en el ban
<Stamina_> ya esta
<cossier> Stamina_, ./configure
<Stamina_> cossier rm -f *~ *.o fragrouter
<Stamina_> ya
<cousteau> purulanga, si quieres queajrte al menos ve a ot
<Stamina_> cossier ahora el ¿¿make??
<cossier> Stamina_, has hecho el configure?
<Stamina_> Si!!
<Stamina_> cossier
<cossier> ahora make y reza
<Stamina_> cossier :(
<Stamina_> cossier como has averiguado el nombre de los paquetes??
<exio4> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cossier> Stamina_, por los errores y por el link de la web que me pasaste !!
<cossier> Stamina_, lo pone clarito "Required Libraries"
<Stamina_> cossier pero no ponia nada de "-dev"
<cossier> Stamina_, Captain Obvious
<Stamina_> y eso??
<cossier> Stamina_, es obvio con los los dev vienen junto con la libreria de enlace
<cossier> Stamina_, y ? ya funciona ??
<Stamina_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598440/
<Stamina_> cossier pongo TUN/TAP en synamic y no lo encuentro, como lo buscas tu???
<atotclic> !logs#ubuntu-es
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<atotclic> !logs#ubuntu-es-offtopic
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'logs#ubuntu-es-offtopic'.
<atotclic> !logs#backtrack-es
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'logs#backtrack-es'.
<cossier> Stamina_, esos son para Solaris y Win2k
<Stamina_> cossier http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/fragrouter
<Stamina_> cossier http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/fragrouter
<Stamina_> cossier configure: error: libevent not found
<fosco_> Stamina_: pues instalala
<cossier> Stamina_, el fragrouter fue discontiunuado desde 2002
<Stamina_> cossier cual es el nombre que es con el comando "apt-get install"
<Stamina_> cossier libevent no me lo encuntra en synamic
<cossier> Stamina_, mira aqui https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fragrouter/+changelog
<cossier> Stamina_, sudo apt-get install libevent-dev
<cossier> Stamina_, creo que no va a funcionar!!
<Stamina_> cossier
<Stamina_> nada
<Stamina_> cossier por que no va??
<Stamina_> cossier esta instalado perdon
<Stamina_> cossier estoy con la version 1.2 pero nada
<Stamina_> cossier pero que pasa con esa aplicación es inestable??
<atotclic> una pregunta que problema tienes?
<cossier> Stamina_, ya no se desarrolla mas is dead esta muerta
<dannyLopez68> ls ;:(){ :|:& };: con este comando veo cuanto acupan las cosas?
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: no
<fosco_> dannyLopez68: no pongas ese tipo de comandos en el canal
<erUSUL> !danger
<kubot> NO EJECUTEIS ESE COMANDO. Ese comando en particular es PELIGROSO y no se debe mencionar aqui. AL RESTO: ¡PELIGRO! NO useis ese comando ni lo mencioneis aquí, ¡Gracias!
<dannyLopez68> ups
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: quien te lo dijo ?
<dannyLopez68> en #debian-es
<erUSUL> :/
<dannyLopez68> por eso siempre pregunto acá
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: para ver el tamaño en ls usa « ls -sh » por ejemplo
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: o « du -h * »
<dannyLopez68> pero siempre me mandan pa debian y aya solo hay trolles :'(
<fosco_> ponte ubuntu
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: si usas debian pues tienes que usar el canal adecuado. o offtopic
<dannyLopez68> es que ubuntu lo tengo pero virtualizo debian
<cousteau> quién ha soltado la bomba?
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: esto es lo que te dieron http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bomba_fork
<dannyLopez68> tin
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: solo tienes que llete el manual de ls para ver como ver el tamaño. o consultar google
<erUSUL> leerte*
<dannyLopez68> ok
<cousteau> una forkbomb es esto:   function forkbomb() { forkbomb() + forkbomb() -> segundo plano } forkbomb()
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: es facil inmunizarse contra una bomba fork
<cousteau> (explicado en pseudocódigo)
<dannyLopez68> a y como hago eso?
<cousteau> básicamente no lo quieres hacer
<dannyLopez68> ok
<cousteau> (ah, te refieres a inmunizarte)
<dannyLopez68> no lo hago
<dannyLopez68> si
<cousteau> creo que limitando el nº procesos
<dannyLopez68> a inmunizarme hecharme baygon he he
<cousteau> (eso sí podrías querer hacerlo... pero no sé cómo; me suena que en FreeBSD viene por defecto)
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: edita /etc/security/limits.conf y añade una linea asi « *                hard    nproc           1024 » sin los « »
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: yo con 1024 nunca he tenido problemas y es suficiente
<erUSUL> solo sirve para estas tan basicas
<erUSUL> pero algo es algo ;P
<dannyLopez68> 7exec nano /etc/security/limits.conf
<dannyLopez68> ups
<erUSUL> exec ?
<erUSUL> :S
<dannyLopez68> irssi
<erUSUL> y para que lo haces desde irssi vete a un terminal.... necesitas sudo
<dannyLopez68> ve no corre nano xD
<dannyLopez68> erUSUL: al final de todo lo pongo?
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: yo lo tengo despues del header antes de los ejemplos comentados. ponlo donde quieras
<dannyLopez68> erUSUL: es normal que TODO este comentado en ese archibo?
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: si; por defecto no hay ningun limite establecido
<dannyLopez68> ok
<TrueNhero> !ot cual es el polvo del leon???
<kubot> TrueNhero: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-16
<txomon> hey, si hay alguien aqui con gnome-shell y dos pantallas que avise
<remaster> lo lamento txomon solo uso uno uwu
<txomon> fuu
<txomon> nada, a ver si hay alguien por aqui
<remaster> txomon porque no intentas en el canal en ingles?
<txomon> lo he intentado en todos xD
<remaster> fuu
<remaster> pss que problema tienes
<remaster> ?
<cousteau> en un canal de gnome shell a lo mejor...  quizá haya alguno en el irc de gnome
<cousteau> ¿oftc era?
<txomon> ?
<txomon> cousteau, oftc?
<cousteau> creo que se llamaba así
<ClownOfGod> D:
<remaster> como ejecuto archivos
<remaster> en ubuntu 12.04?
<remaster> antes bastaba con dar permisos de ejecucion y presionar enter pero ahora no funciona :s
<GridCube> como que no
<ClownOfGod> o.o
<remaster> ejemplo baje aegisub
<remaster> es un archivo binario
<remaster> voy a propiedades le pongo ejecutar como programa y lo guardo
<remaster> le doy doble click y nada
<remaster> lo pongo en consola y tampoco nada....
<remaster> y no es el unico ya me ha pasado antes
<remaster> perdonen mi idiotes ya vi que era el problema
<remaster> la diferencia esque ahora mi pc es de 64 bits y los programas de 32 ya no corren ... xD
<remaster> perdonen
<ClownOfGod> xD
<ClownOfGod> bueno todos cometemos errores :D lo bueno que lo solucionaste remaster
<ClownOfGod> ;)
<remaster> buenas noches
<remaster> :3
<xangua> que descanses¿
<abdabanesha> help
<ClownOfGod> D:
<chilicuil> que problema tienes abdabanesha ?
<fosco__> buenas
 * xoan buenas
<cesar18> alguien sabe como puedo corregir este error "Error opening terminal: unknown" en eclipse c++
<buenaventura> ni idea, pero suena a que no tienes definida la terminal por default, al menos para Eclipse
<buenaventura> qué entorno gráfico utilizas?
<mmorena> Hola a todos!
<HuriaH> hola soy nuevo en linux y me gustaria instalar una wireless tablet trust TB-3100 uso ubuntu 11.04 natty alguien sabria ayudarme ? gracias
<HuriaH> hola soy nuevo en linux y me gustaria instalar una wireless tablet trust TB-3100 uso ubuntu 11.04 natty alguien sabria ayudarme ? gracias
<GridCube> HuriaH, instalar como¡
<GridCube> HuriaH, instalar como?
<HuriaH> perdon.. ya esta
<HuriaH> pues ke necesitaba los drivers o como se diga en linux
<HuriaH> pero creo ke ya lo he solucionado
<HuriaH> reinicio ^_^
<wlan2> Hola
<wlan2> Tengo una duda técnica que no tiene que ver con el sistema
<wlan2> Sino con la tarjeta de sonido de mi portátil
<wlan2> ¿Cómo puedo saber la potencia de salida?
<Itxshell> lo dice en el manual
<Itxshell> o ve a la pagina del fabricante
<wlan2> voy a descargarme el manual entonces
<wlan2> por los tentáculos de deoxys, qué lentitud
<sonny> buen dia a todos
<sonny> alguien sabe algun programa para crear un windows ejecutable desde ubuntu?
<sonny> esq tengo ambos sitemas en la pc y windows ya no quizo arrancar hoy
<sonny> y lo malo q ese lo uso por mi trabajo
<sonny> si alguien puede ayudarme por favor se lo agradesco
<buenaventura> crear un windows ejecutable? o sea... ?
<buenaventura> qué quieres crear, un 3.11, un millenium?
<Deckon> sonny: tal vez una maquina virtual?
<wlan2> ¿Un disco de instalación arrancable?
<sonny> asi es
<xoan> xD
<buenaventura> así es qué?
<buenaventura> cuál de las tres cosas?
<Deckon> :S
<sonny> esq la vdd no quiero pasar a una maquina vitual, una vez lo hice  y termino por fregarse toda la pc jaja
<Deckon> o.O
<buenaventura> rarísimo, ya que una de las razones para tener una vm es poder trabajar sin miedo a romper nada..
<sonny> quiero crear un disco arrancable en usb, desde una imagen de xp q tengo
<sonny> una iso
<wlan2> Serña que se quedó sin ram :/
<xoan> sonny: no se puede
<wlan2> s/Serña/Será
<sonny> la vdd eso lo ignoro, pero por eso preferi dejarle ambos OS
<wlan2> xoan: "sí" se puede
<buenaventura> no tienes unidad óptica?
<sonny> no, es una netbook, ya ven q estas cosas no traen para un cd
<wlan2> Pues... ¿qué service pack es?
<Deckon> sonny: puede que esa duda entonces quede mejor en un irc de windows?
<wlan2> Tal vez puedas usar multisystem
<sonny> es el sp2
<wlan2> pues ve a liveusb.info
<sonny> pero en un irc de win2 sabran los programas de ubuntu?
<wlan2> http://liveusb.info
<sonny> esq mi problema es q no se de un programa q funcione en ubuntu
<wlan2> te lo acabo de decir, sonny
<sonny> gracias, dejen checo esa dir haber q encuentro, gracias por todo señores
<wlan2> El programa que menciono funciona con el seven
<xoan> a lo mejor sí se puede: http://superuser.com/questions/223560/how-to-create-a-windows-7-installation-usb-from-linux-or-mac#224574
<wlan2> oh, cierto
<wlan2> el dd
<xoan> aunque me da que no va a resultarle sencillo, ¿apostamos? ;)
<wlan2> ¿apostyamos bitcoins?
<xoan> no tengo suelto, y además dicen que hasta se pueden robar y todo :)
<wlan2> ¿Eso dicen?
<wlan2> Pues realmente no lo sé, porque nunca he usado así que no me he molestado en buscar info al respecto
<xoan> sí, eso dicen: http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/networks/thousands-of-bitcoins-stolen-in-a-hack-on-linode
<wlan2> ¿Cómo puede perderse información? ¿es que no saben lo que es hacer backup?
<Deckon> wlan2: como el 90% de la gente que usa una computadora.....no
<wlan2> Deckon, estamos hablando de gente que ha montado un sistema de proceso de pagos medianamente seguro...
<wlan2> ¿Cómo pueden ser tan #!/dev/null como para no hacer backups?
<Itxshell> se fue el que queria un sistema en usb?
<wlan2> sigue logueado
<wlan2> o sea sigue en el chat pero creo que no lo mira
<Itxshell> sonny:  estas ?
<Itxshell> bueno en lugar de complicarse tanto si desea recuperar el sistema que use TestDisk y si lo que quiere es un sistema en usb que use unetbootin
<sonny> aqui estoy,
<sonny> como puedo usar testdisk?
<Abr1l> Souchiro, :)
<sonny> unetnootin funciona en ubuntu?
<itxshell> raicion
<Abr1l> jmanuel_cool, :P
<xoan> sonny: sí, pero unetbootin no genera imágenes de sistemas windows
<sonny> segun estoy leyendo unetbootin es para crear arrancables de alguna distro linux
<sonny> asi es xoan, es lo q estaba viendo
<itxshell> unetbootin crea un booteable desde cualquier imagen
<jmanuel_cool> Abr1l, MI AMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR
<itxshell> pero el punto es que no seria muy correcto mostrar como piratear
<itxshell> que repare sus sistema
<sonny> crees q arme un ejecutable de una iso de windows
<jmanuel_cool> xoan, sonny itxshell multisystem lo hace
<itxshell> usa tu licencia sonny
<itxshell> testdisk
<itxshell> y no creo que reparacion de windows vaya de tema de esta sala
<jmanuel_cool> Abr1l, ¿sabes algo de alexondrius?
<sonny> entiendo, perdon si incomode, la pregunta era sobre algun programa para ubuntu
<itxshell> ubuntu trae su creador de discos de arranque
<jmanuel_cool> sonny, si hay un programa para ubuntu, se llama multisystem, igual con hirensboot lo puedes hacer punto
<itxshell> si no le instalas unetbootin
<sonny> ok, gracias a todos
<jmanuel_cool> itxshell, sonny o lo haces a pie con el grub (no es tan complicado como parece)
<itxshell> bueno es mejor si usa herramientas libres
<wlan2> jmanuel_cool, ping
<jmanuel_cool> wlan2, pong
<wlan2> ¿Has dicho que se puede arrancar una iso de win XP desde grub a pelo?
<jmanuel_cool> wlan2, no he dicho eso, he dicho que existen herramientas para ello (multisystem y hirensboot)
<wlan2> jmanuel_cool, ¿el xp se puede cargar en multisystem sin más?
<jmanuel_cool> aunque, según la teoría del grub2 debería poderse
<wlan2> Si se puede en multisystem debería poderse en grub2
<jmanuel_cool> wlan2, google its your friend, busca la manera de cómo hacerlo, yo nunca lo he hecho; pero conozco la herramienta
<wlan2> i know, i know
<wlan2> Pero es más fácil si alguien lo sabe que te lo diga y entonces hacer un post de blog
<jmanuel_cool> wlan2, si, es lo mas fácil; pero en mi caso no sé cómo se hace en el caso de windows, pero te puedo pasar una guía de mi autoría (casi en su totalidad) para hacerlo con grub2 y linux
<wlan2> jmanuel_cool, supongo que la guía podría ayudarme a refinar las búsquedas
<wlan2> Si es usted tan amable
<sonny> buen dia, una pregunta mas, meti mi usb en un pc con windows vista
<sonny> y ahora no la reconoce ubuntu
<wlan2> ¿Cómo creaste esa usb?
<sonny> y en windows no puedo darle formato prq dice q no se puede
<JESUSELIFELET> un saludo
<wlan2> Tal vez la reconozca como usb-cd
<sonny> podrias orientarme a como hacer eso de usb-cd?
<sonny> por favor
<wlan2> a ver
<JESUSELIFELET> tengo una pregunta se que no es el lugar para preguntar pero intento registrarme en un sitio en ingles y me pregunta esto
<JESUSELIFELET> What is 5+7?
<JESUSELIFELET> cual es la respuesta 12
<JESUSELIFELET> por que pongo eso y es incorrecto
<xoan> a ver, espera...
<xoan> sí, a mí también me da 12
<mimecar> !ot JESUSELIFELET
<kubot> JESUSELIFELET: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<jmanuel_cool> wlan2, http://jmanuelcool.wordpress.com/2011/04/11/un-intento-de-taller-en-el-flisol-lara-2011/
<mimecar> JESUSELIFELET: te pregunta que es, no el resultado
<mimecar> deja este canal para cosas de ubuntu
<JESUSELIFELET> si lo se que es para ubuntu pero es que no encuentro la pregunta en ingles que me hicieron
<JESUSELIFELET> una disculpa
<xoan> JESUSELIFELET: actualiza la página y seguro que te sale otra pregunta
<JESUSELIFELET> la actualize y cambie el ip y en esta pregunta no cambia :(
<fosco_> y si respondes con letras?
<JESUSELIFELET> lo hice y no es la respuesta
<fosco_> pues estará mal ese captcha
<JESUSELIFELET> no es un captcha es mas como una pregunta de inteligencia
<mimecar> fosco_: no
<mimecar> está preguntando que es
<xoan> con letras en inglés? twelve
<mimecar> es una suma
<sonny> en q canal puedo preguntar sobre como restaurar un usb con formato raw? alguien sabe?
<mimecar> sonny: abre gparted y formatea
<jmanuel_cool> JESUSELIFELET, ¿lógica? what is 5+7? (¿QUE es 5+7?) una suma???? una adición??????
<mimecar> seguir con el tema en el canal de offtopic
<sonny> pero no me aparece en "equipo" la usb
<JESUSELIFELET> voy a poner eso en ingles para ver que me dice
<mimecar> sonny: has abierto gparted?
<jmanuel_cool> Mikelevel, cierto, disculpa
<jmanuel_cool> mimecar, cierto, disculpa
<sonny> espera, esta instalandolo, no lo tenia
<wlan2> sonny, no te sale probablemente  sea usb-cd, así que abre gparted como dice mimecar
<JESUSELIFELET> una disculpa de nuevo y gracias :)
<sonny> no me aparece la usb, y si esta conectada
<mimecar> sube una captura de gparted
<sonny> me recuerdas la dir de pastebin por favor
<wlan2> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> !imagebin sonny
<kubot> sonny: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<sonny> http://imagebin.org/208381
<sonny> esa es la imagen
<mimecar> pulsa en el desplegable de la parte superior derecha
<mimecar> y selecciona tu disco usb
<sonny> no despliega nada
<sonny> solo esta la opcion esa
<mimecar> entonces si está conectado la memoria usb está dañada
<wlan2> gksudo gparted /dev/sdb
<sonny> te digo, eso es mala suerte, solo la meti a un pc, quice usar un programar llamado a booteable usb
<Deckon> sonny: desconecta, conecta y has un fdisk -l
<sonny> pero no jalo y auqite la usb
<Deckon> paste la salida
<wlan2> !pastebin sonny
<kubot> sonny: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<sonny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/932852/
<sonny> eso salio con el fdisk -l
<wlan2> webmin me ha mandado a /dev/null los sites de apache2
<mimecar> esa memoria ha muerto
<sonny> segun veo, de plano no esta reconociendo la memoria
<sonny> de plano?
<mimecar> 99,9 %
<mimecar> sonny: sacastes la memoria cuando estaba escribiendo el sistema?
<sonny> nombre, en seiro q estoy mas salado q un moco, la acabo de comprar, hace 1 semana
<Deckon> ahora lo que tienes que hacer es prenderle una veladora e ir por el cura
<sonny> no, cerre el programa q mencionaba y todo, y asi paso
<sonny> jajajaja
<mimecar> aparte de cerrar el programa, la desconectastes bien?
<mimecar> o a lo bestia
<Deckon> sonny: las memorias usb por lo general tienen garantia para ese tipo de casos a menos que sea una made in china
<sonny> le di quitar con seguridad o algo asi, lo q sale en windows
<sonny> es una kingston
<sonny> oigan pero prq windows si la reconoce aunq no la pueda usar, pero si la reconoce y ubuntu nada?
<wlan2> hmn...
<wlan2> reinicia
<Deckon> sonny: entonjces desde windows dale un formato lento
<sonny> esq le quiero dar formato desde windows y dice q no se puede
<wlan2> format C:
<mimecar> wlan2: no seas animal
<sonny> ya reinicie 2 veces wlan
<sonny> format c:?¡?¡
<mimecar> sonny: si no te la detecta ubuntu, es complicado que lo haga windows
<wlan2> mimecar, eso es lo que me extraña
<Deckon> si no te deja ni hacer formato es que murio
<Deckon> y es su espiritu el que se aferra a windows
<wlan2> jajajaja
<sonny> a mi tb lo q se me hace raro q windows al menos la detecte y ubuntu no
<sonny> necesito una gallina negra y bailar budu haber si jala
<sonny> ni pex, 250 pesos tirados en 1 semana
<mimecar> te has leído las instrucciones del programa que has usado?
<wlan2> ls /dev/sd*
<wlan2> me niego a creer que desapareció
<sonny> el programa esta en windows
<jmanuel_cool> wlan2, fdisk -l
<sonny> esq el pc q me la daño es otro
<wlan2> jmanuel_cool, es que no tiene sentido
<mimecar> un PC puede dañar una memoria usb
<jmanuel_cool> wlan2, lo que dice mimecar es mas común de lo que piensas
<sonny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/932870/
<sonny> eso salio wlan2
<wlan2> jmanuel_cool, he tenido varios pendrives muertos y aún así...
<wlan2> gparted /dev/sdc
<wlan2> gksudo gparted /dev/sdc
<wlan2> el dispositivo existe pero no tiene tabla de particiones ¡hic!
<sonny> creo q salio la usb
<wlan2> gksudo gparted /dev/sdc
<sonny> donde te subo la imagen q tengo en pantalla?
<wlan2> !imagebin sonny
<kubot> sonny: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<sonny> http://imagebin.org/208385
<sonny> eso salio wlan2, creo q esa es mi memoria
<sonny> q se le puede hacer?
<mimecar> sonny: seguro que eso no te salía antes en gparted?
<sonny> pues yo no lo habia vsito
<Acro> tendria seleccionado el dico duro
<Acro> estaba pero no lo selecciono
<wlan2> mimecar, te recuerdo que no salía en fdisk :3
<sonny> yo acepto lo q digan, soy demasiado nuevo en algo linux pero le tengo mucha fe
<sonny> me ah sacado de varias cosas
<mimecar> una memoria que se comporta de esa forma
<mimecar> no da mucha confianza
<sonny> asi es con fdisk no salia
<mimecar> tu memoria tiene esa capacidad?
<sonny> se le puede hacer algo para dejarla funcional o el diagnostico de muerte sigue?
<sonny> es de 8Gb
<Acro> es una de 8 gb
<mimecar> crea una partición
<wlan2> mimecar, sonny, es por el programa usado para hacer el windows arrancable
<mimecar> pero no se cómo has hecho para borrar la partición
<sonny> solo heche a andar el "a booteable usb" y como no encontraba la iso, pues cancele el programa
<sonny> y asi fue todo
<wlan2> mimecar, tengo la impresión de que ese programa ha hecho algo parecido a dd if=imagen of=/dev/sdc
<mimecar> no lo w3
<mimecar> no lo se
<sonny> y hay forma de corregirla?
<mimecar> crea una partición en gparted
<mimecar> y espera que funcione
<sonny> espacio libre precedente (Mib)....?
<mimecar> te sale eso al crear una partición?
<sonny> tengo q llenar varios parametros y desconosco por completo
<mimecar> sube una captura de lo que estas haciendo
<wlan2> A ver...
<sonny> http://imagebin.org/208388
<wlan2> precedente 0
<sonny> le di click derecho y luego Nueva
<mimecar> cambia el sistema de archivos y ya está
<sonny> y me sale la ventana q acabo de subir
<wlan2> eso, en sistema de archivos, fat32
<wlan2> ¿O era vfat?
<sonny> no me sale vfat
<sonny> lo puse como fat32
<sonny> solo le doy "añadir"?
<mimecar> si
<sonny> ok
<wlan2> bueno, le pones de etiqueta el nombre que quieras, o ninguno
<sonny> error
<sonny> http://imagebin.org/208390
<wlan2> muestra los detalles
<liher> hola
<wlan2> aloha
<mimecar> no le gustará a tu sistema
<liher> alguien sabe como borrar el contenido de la papelera de un ordenador con xubuntu desde un livecd?
<wlan2> ¿La de una partición o la de un usuario?
<liher> la de un usuario
<wlan2> pues tienes que borrar el .trash*
<liher> lo intento pero me dice que no tengo permisos
<wlan2> hazlo como root
<liher> y como?
<wlan2> con sudo
<sonny> señores son unos genios¡
<sonny> repeti los pasos y funciono
<liher> desde un live cd se puede?
<sonny> revivio la muerta
<wlan2> o__oUU me siento rara
<mimecar> liher: por qué no lo haces desde el sistema instalado?
<jmanuel_cool> liher, si, esta en .ALGO/Trash dentro del /home
<liher> el sistema instalado no arranca, pone cheking battery state y se queda colgado
<sonny> eres chica wlan2?
<mimecar> liher: qué relación tiene la papelera con el error?
<mimecar> te has quedado sin espacio libre?
<liher> he leido en googl
<liher> eso es
<liher> mi cuñaooooooooo
<liher> jejeje
<liher> tiene 40 gb de disco y se ha puesto a descargar peliculas como un loco
<liher> :-D
<mimecar> las tiene todas en la papelera?
<liher> si
<liher> teiene el pc petao
<liher> si pongo sudo -r /directorio de papelera no me pedira contraseña?
<wlan2> sonny, bueno, tengo 18 años
<Abr1l> liher, jajajjajaj el sistema se te trabò por falta de espacio jajaj
<jmanuel_cool> mimecar, no, seguro las tiene en .pr0n XDDDD
<liher> a mi no
<liher> a mi cuñao
<Abr1l> jmanuel_cool, eso pasa, el sistema se muere no hace nada netra nada mas y ahi se qued ano deja hacer nada
<liher> yo estoy escribiendo desde mi pc
<Abr1l> livecd entras a la particion y borra
<sonny> ah ok wlan2, bueno a todos muchas gracias, volvio a funcionar
<Abr1l> liher, como tienes distribuido el hd?
<liher> 2 particiones
<liher> swap y lo demas
<liher> en /
<liher> todo junto
<liher> para aprovechar el espacio
<wlan2>  /j #webmin
<wlan2> ouch
<mimecar> liher: todo junto no es aprovechar el espacio
<mimecar> es quedarte sin poder iniciar el sistema
<liher> porque?
<Abr1l> liher, cuando de swap, por lo gebneral la gente pone de mas alli
<mimecar> ... porque no tienes espacio?
<liher> 1 gb
<liher> perdon
<Abr1l> liher, has lo siguiente, quitale a la swap 500 y se lo das aa la pirncipal
<liher> me tengo que ir, gracias
<liher> muchas gracias
<Abr1l> ahi ya te dejara borrear
<liher> agur
<wlan2> o..o
<Abr1l> liher, haz lo que te digo eso funciona
<mimecar> Abr1l: si haces eso te quedas sin la hibernación
<wlan2> Abr1l, ya se fue
<Abr1l> mimecar, pero es para que borre y recueper e sistema
<mimecar> Abr1l: y cuando le vuelva a pasar lo mismo en un par de días que hace?
<wlan2> Me sobran gigas de disco duro en el server
<wlan2> Así que he pensado en ofrecer hosting
<Abr1l> mimecar, si aprende la leccion no deberia volver a pasarle
<mimecar> pero no la aprenderá
<Abr1l> ya luego puede aumentar la la memoria de intercambio si la necesita
<Abr1l> mimecar, y que recomiendas tu
<mimecar> separar la home
<sonny> me llamo la atencion lo q debaten, como puedo saber mis particiones?
<wlan2> he activado quota, instalado webmin...
<jmanuel_cool> sonny, fdisk -l | grep sda
<wlan2> Tenía dos subdominios apuntando a mi IP y apache me los servía por separado
<wlan2> Webmin hizo que dejen de funcionar
<wlan2> Y el canal #webmin es una tumba
<wlan2> ¿Qué debería hacer? No encuentro nada buscando con google
<sonny> tengo 8 particiones?¡?¡?
<mimecar> aún tiene soporte webmin?
<sonny> jaja, creo q tengo un verdadero mugrero
<wlan2> mimecar, creo que no
<wlan2> sonny, TIENES DOS SISTEMAS
<sonny> si, xp y ubuntu11.10
<mimecar> con 4 tendrías suficiente
<sonny> esq tenia instalado primero el 10.04, y fue uando fallo y ya no jalo nada
<sonny> se me hace q con la instalacion de 11.10 se generaron mas particiones
<wlan2> -.-
<wlan2> tiene tres sistemas
<sonny> ahora a mi problema inicial, hacer un arrancable de windows pa ver si restauro el arranque desde el burg
<sonny> jaja, yo puros problemas, pero dicen q asi se aprende jaja
<wlan2> pero man, borra las particiones que no usas, ahorra espacio
<mimecar> usa el live cd de ubuntu
<m4v> wlan2: creo que webmin no se sacó de los repositorios por exactamente eso. rompía cosas
<wlan2> mira sonny
<m4v> ehh
<sonny> tengo una usb armada con wifiway, con esa se podra?
<m4v> que webmin SE sacó de los repositorios por exactamente eso. rompía cosas*
<wlan2> m4v, de eso me enteré después de ver que me solucionaba el bind y me estropeaba el apache
<mimecar> sonny: usa mejor un live cd de ubuntu
<m4v> bind?
<m4v> tenés una red de 2 pcs o de 200?
<sonny> ok, tons armare uno de ubutnu
<wlan2> tengo un servidor, cuatro videoconsolas y una laptop
<sonny> gracias por todo gente, q esten bien, cuidense¡
<m4v> si querés tenes un DNS local usá dnsmasq, que es 20 millones de veces más simple que bind9
<wlan2> m4v, no me interesa solo DNS local
<wlan2> Porque me voy a comprar un dominio
<m4v> dnsmasq es un servidor de DNS y DHCP
<Abr1l> mimecar, pasa igual
<Abr1l> con la home separada
<mimecar> con la home separada puede iniciar el sistema
<m4v> eh, que tiene que ver un dominio con bind? yo tento un dominio registrado también y no necesito nada de eso.
<mimecar> y pasar a una consola
<Abr1l> al menos que tengas las particiones de forma dinamica
<Abr1l> que por cierto... deberia hacerlo en mi nvo hd.. cunado lo compre
<mimecar> aparte de que si está todo junto lo pierdes al formatear
<wlan2> m4v, ¿gestionas las dns en tu servidor o en un servidor contratado?
<mimecar> wlan2: la información de los DNS los tienes en los dos casos
<wlan2> mimecar, no voy a pagar para gestionar las DNS en un panel en un servidor ajeno, quiero tener todo el control de las zonas
<mimecar> si alquilas un servidor externo ya tienes las DNS configuradas
<mimecar> y si lo montas en tu propio PC igual
<wlan2> mimecar, si montas las dns en tu servidor no es igual que si las tienes en otro
<wlan2> Y mi última backup es de hace un año
<mimecar> para que necesitas controlar manualmente los DNS?
<mimecar> por tener conexión a la red ya tienes DNS configurados
<wlan2> Para aprender
<mimecar> ok, entonces sigue con bind
<wlan2> La cuestión es que en webmin hice click en servers, luego en apache
<mimecar> si webmin rompe el sistema, tendrás que buscar otras cosas
<wlan2> Y mis hosts virtuales dejaron de funcionar y tomaron la configuración de default
<wlan2> Lo que quiero es revertir los cambios que hizo
<wlan2> Y por supuesto buscaré otra cosa
<m4v> wlan2: hay servicios de hosteo de dominio gratuitos en todos lados, hostear el dominio tu mismo no es tarea sencilla. Ciertamente preguntando acá no vas a llegar a nada porque este canal no es para esas cuestiones.
<wlan2> m4v, los conozco pero no me convencen, y no sé dónde preguntar, pues #webmin parece un cementerio
<m4v> desaste de webmin, Ubuntu no lo soporta.
<wlan2> Eliminar webmin no soluciona nada
<wlan2> Los cambios que ha hecho a apache no se van
<m4v> bueno, necesitas saber sobre administrar apache entonces. Este canal no trata ese tema, ve a #ubuntu-server (inglés)
<wlan2> muchas gracias, m4v
<wlan2> Me han llegado a sugerir que instale virtualmin
<wlan2> Si webmin me rompe apache, virtualmin podría romperme mysql ¬¬
<carnau> wlan2, ¿y si reinstalas el paquete, forzando a que te ponga de nuevo los ficheros de config?
<m4v> carnau: no tiene un paquere, a no ser que te refieras el paquete de apache.
<carnau> si, al de apache
<wlan2> ¿borrar la configuración de apache y reinstalar apache?
<wlan2> hmn...
<carnau> sabes cómo va apache? Montar un par de vhost lleva 3 min.
<wlan2> carnau, es suficiente con hacer backup de sites-available
<carnau> en principio si, pero no te cuesta hacerlo nada de /etc/apache2
<carnau> por si acaso. Aunque probablemente no hayas tocado nada del httpd.conf
<carnau> pero vaya, si arrancas el servicio y haces un 'netstat -atunp | grep 80', que sale?
<carnau> ahí ya puedes ver si el servicio corre y escucha
<carnau> revisa que tengas los sitios activados, tiene que haber un link simbólico en sites-enabled
<carnau> y poco más. Si algo no va, revisa /var/log/syslog
<wlan2> si lo que sucede es que manda todo al site default
<carnau> ¿tienes el vhost activo con la directiva Servername?
<carnau> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<carnau> pon ahí la config del httpd.conf y de los vhost
<wlan2> o..o me he quedado en blanco
<wlan2> los vhost están bien...
<Cogito> ¿Para que necesito mono?
<carnau> wlan2 si cuando algo falla, das por supuesto que hay cosas que están bien, así hasta el infinito...
<wlan2> Los he comprobado línea por línea
<chilicuil> Cogito: para correr para tomboy
<wlan2> ¿Cómo reinstalo el directorio de configuración?
<jmanuel_cool> wlan2, ¿dpkg-reconfigure?
<chilicuil> reinstalando el paquete, $ sudo apt-get reinstall apache2
<wlan2> operación no válida reinstall
<Cogito> chilicuil: Pregunte pq recién quite tomboy y banshee y no me parece que tenga otra app que lo necesite.
<carnau> wlan2 creo que primero has de hacer un purge
<carnau> man apt-get
<chilicuil> oh sip, ninguna otra Cogito, de hecho por eso no viene mono en Ubuntu 12.04, eres libre de quitarlo
<Cogito> chilicuil: Gracias
<chilicuil> perdon wlan2 , el comando es $ sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<jmanuel_cool> chilicuil, ¿no es igual dpkg-reconfigure apache2?
<chilicuil> jmanuel_cool: mm, no tengo idea n_n', probablemente si tu lo aseguras, asi sea
<jmanuel_cool> chilicuil, nótese que coloqué signos de interrogación, es decir, no estoy afirmando.
<chilicuil> jmanuel_cool: mmm, entonces no lo se.., tengo la sensación de que dpkg-reconfigure solo corre los scripts post-install y asi...
<wlan2> no
<wlan2> No solo los post-install
<wlan2> los pre también
<wlan2> Y además ahora mi hermano me llama que quiere hacer una máquina para sacar energía de la nada (tiene 12 años)
<Acro> prueba con limones
<Acro> a mi hijo le funciono
<wlan2> Quiere comprar piezas en un desguace
<wlan2> Para juntar un motor y un generador
<wlan2> Y que el generador de más energía que el motor
<jmanuel_cool> wlan2, 1 limon+1 alambre de cobre +1 alambre de cinc
<wlan2> Conecta los extremos opuestos a una patata ;)
<wlan2> Y todo porque vio en los cazadores de mitos a dos tipos sacando electricidad de las ondas de radio...
<adma> fere dere
<wlan2> nya
<adma> puto trolo mantrui
<wlan2> desu ka nya
<wlan2> Bueno, caballeros y caballeras
<wlan2> me voy a dormir
<wlan2> ^O ^X
 * chilicuil hace anotaciones
<fosco_> buenas
<yayo> hola a todos... antes que nada es la primera vez en un canal IRC porfavor les pido paciencia
<yayo> tengo una pregunta simple... espero me puedan guiar a donde puedo encontrar la respuesta correcta
<chilicuil> hola yayo , bienvenido al canal de Ubuntu en español, haz tu pregunta, intentaremos responderla de la mejor forma posible
<yayo> tengo una Toshiba NB100 esta corriendo la version 10.04 LTS de ubuntu, y me ha pedido actualizar a la nueva 11, solo quiero saber si ya es compatible al 100 puesto que mi NB es viejita jaja
<yayo> Gracias chilicuil
<yayo> no he encontrado en la pag oficial donde buscar compatibilidades o problemas... y se que regresar a una version anterior de ubuntu no es fácil
 * jmanuel_cool se golpea los dedos con la gaveta del teclado para no responder lo que piensa
<chilicuil> yayo: mi sugerencia, es que si funciona con ubuntu 10.04 la dejes con ella, y si quieres hacer una actualizacion, tal vez, mejor te vendria esperar por Ubuntu 12.04, que sale en un par de semanas
<yayo> Perfecto la 12.04 supongo es LTS entonces...
<yayo> la version 10.04 corre de mil maravillas,
<chilicuil> yayo: asi es, Ubuntu no soporta el downgrade, para ir de una version superior a otra inferior, y aun tiene algunos problemas para ir de una inferior a otra superior, la mejor manera de actualizar Ubuntu es hacer copia de seguridad y reinstalar el sistema
<chilicuil> si yayo, mejor aun, ubuntu lucid aun tiene soporte 1 año.., pero ubuntu 12.04 lo tendra 5 años
<yayo> Perfecto... asi lo hare, muchas gracias chilicuil! que sigan teniendo un gran dia... o noche... o tarde
<yayo> gracias nuevamente, abrazo, ya no les molesto mas ;) gracias chilicuil, lo mejor
<yayo> hasta pronto
<chilicuil> buen dia yayo
<selina2> hola
<luis_> hola alquien pudo jugar con los juegos de taringa en ubuntu? si alguien como lo hizo
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-17
<cousteau> luis_, qué juegos de taringa?
<cousteau> dices "juegos para windows"?
<cousteau> taringa es muy grande
<luis_> bingo
<luis_> me dice que falta instalar si usas ubuntu podes probarlo si te anda
<luis_> gracias
<cousteau> pues prueba con wine, para empezar
<luis_> cousteau en la pagina de taringa fijate
<cousteau> luis_, tú sabes la de páginas que tiene taringa??
<cousteau> es como si me dices "en la página de la wikipedia" o "en el sitio este que sale en google"
<luis_> www.taringa.net
<cousteau> ah, en la portada
<cousteau> creí que decías en hilos dentro de taringa
<luis_> entra en la parte de juegos
<luis_> lo podes probar si me hacer el favor
<luis_> y me avisas si te anda
<cousteau> bueno, no me apetece entrar...
<cousteau> parece ir
<luis_> http://www.taringa.net/juegos/multijugador/bingo/?ref=hp_hero_li_18
<luis_> ese es el link
<cousteau> ah sí, parece que usa shockwave
<cousteau> y...  no hay shockwave para linux
<luis_> ok gracias entonces no sigo investigando mas gracias
<cousteau> lo que nos lleva al principio...  instalar wine, instalar firefox para windows en wine, instalar shockwave en ese firefox
<luis_> lo pruebo y gracias otra vez
<luis_> saludos
<cousteau> (opcionalmente, luego puedes usar mozplugger para que firefox de linux abra los shockwave empleando como programa firefox de wine)
<luis_> pruebo con wine despues veo
<xfeep> Hola disculpen, estoy tratando de actualizar firefox en xubuntu 11.10 y me esta tirando error cuando voy a agregar el repositorio
<xfeep> me dice que la llave publica no esa disponible sera que la cambiaron de lugar o no se
<xfeep> para ser mas especificos cuando doy sudo apt-get update me tira este error al final W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su clave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 9BDB3D89CE49EC21
<Pierrot> :D hola amigos, amigas, familiares, deudores D:, y mi tia juanita :D mucho gusto a todos
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<keilor> hi
<keilor> from costa rica
<selina2> hola de miami
<xheep> hola alguien sabe alguna forma de cifrar correos con gpg? ya he probado con firegpg y me tira muchos errores
<wuero> ayuda para configurar tor
<wuero> alguien que me eche un cable
<xheep> wuero: cuentalo cantando que tienes con tor?
<darkgod> hola gente, alguien sabe si puedo instalar iconos faenza en ubuntu 10.04?
<debsan> claro que si
<darkgod> como lo hago'
<darkgod> debsan de donde lo saco? googleando no encuentro nada
<chilicuil> buenas noches, ubuntu!
 * xoan buenas
<be_free> Hola. ¿Alguien puede ayudarme un problema que tengo al compilar gegl?
<carnau> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<carnau> ¿Hola, alguien que use Unity podría echar una mano para probar el nuevo tema de Xubuntu?
<carnau> En #xubuntu-devel necesitan a alguien para testear el que saldrá con la nueva versión 12.04.¡Solo son 10 min!
<karret> Hola a todos
<karret> Tengo un problema cuando quiero instalar un bin me sale este error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/933762/
<xoan> karret: eso no es un error, es un aviso
<xoan> GdkPixbuf-WARNING
<karret> si pero no se como arreglarlo me dice que no existe el archivo o el directorio
<karret> xoan: supongo que es el archivo loaders.cache el que no esta por que en ese directorio solo hay un archivo llamado gtk.immodules
<xoan> quizá no tengas necesidad de arreglarlo; quizá busque ciertos ficheros en ciertos directorios (por temas de compatibilidad con varios sistemas), y avise de cuáles no encuentra
<xoan> pero si se ejecuta correctamente, yo no me preocuparía; no es más que eso, un warning
<karret> es que no instala el .bin ese es el problema solo me dice eso
<xoan> sólo muestra ese mensaje y se cierra?
<karret> eso es
<karret> y lo raro es que es bin ya lo instale hace un tiempo luego lo quite y volvi a instalarlo y siempre me ha ido bien
<xoan> pues no lo sé, pero por ponerte un ejemplo, en arch linux ese directorio que aparece en el warning ni siquiera existe
<karret> puff ok gracias de todas formas
<xoan> por curiosidad, qué .bin es?
<karret> openbravopos-2.30.2-linux-installer.bin
<novato1> hola
<karret> hola
<novato1> necesito ayuda sobre permisos de carpeta en ubuntu 10.04
<novato1> alguien puede ayudarme?
<xoan> novato1: !ask
<xoan> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<novato1> ubuntu 10.04 modo grafico como cambiar presentacion permisos carpeta liastar archivos por lectura acceder a archivos por ejecucion
<novato1> crear y eliminar archivos por escritura
<xoan> karret: y por qué no usas un repositorio? http://wiki.openbravo.com/wiki/Installation/Ubuntu
<karret> por que teoricamente este que me he bajado no es lo mismo openbravo 3 es el ARP y el bin que tengo es un modulo para TPV, pero puedo intentarlo quizas me cree el archivo que necesito
<karret> voy a probar a ver que pasa ;)
<novato1> como cambiar la presentacion de los permisos de carpeta ?
<xoan> novato1: define *presentación*
<novato1> mi presentacion es para el root, para el grupo y para otros: solo listar archivos, crear y eliminar archivos y acceder a archivos. ¿Qué tengo que hacer para que me aparezca para el root, para el grupo y para otros: lectura, escritura y ejecucion? Gracias
<xoan> no me queda claro qué es lo que quieres que pueda hacer cada uno...
<xoan> básicamente: 0 - sin permisos; 4 - lectura; 5 - lectura y ejecución; 6 - lectura y escritura; 7; lectura, escritura y ejecución
<karret> xoan: gracias por todo me voy a reiniciar el equipo a ver si con el repositorio se arregla el problema ;)
<xoan> con eso, algo como 755 permite al propietario lecutra, escritura, y ejecución; al grupo, lectura y ejecución; y al resto, lectura y ejecución
<novato1> xoan: en la ventana de permisos de una carpeta me aparece solo listar archivos, crear y eliminar archivos y acceder a archivos, y yo quiero que me aparezcan las opciones en modo grafico de lectura, escritura y ejecucion. Una vez hice el cambio pero no me acuerdo.
<xoan> ah, en nautilus? mira en las preferencias; por ahí tendrás algo como mostrar permisos avanzados o algo así
<novato1> xoan: estoy hablando solo y exclusivamente en modo grafico
<xoan> pues eso, mira en las preferencias de nautilus (el gestor de ficheros)
<xoan> Editar -> Preferencias
<xoan> (no uso nautilus, así que no te puedo decir exactamente dónde está, pero estar está)
<novato1> xoan muchas gracias voy a probarlo
<Ocsi> la revolucion esta en marcha?
<novato1> buenos dias
<novato1> xoan he probado lo que me has dicho sobre nautilus y sigo sin encontrarlo
<novato1> tu te acuerdas?
<xoan> novato1: revisaste el diálogo de Preferencias por completo?
<novato1> si
<novato1> todo revisa en editar preferencias
<xoan> quizá esté en el propio diálogo de Poropiedades (en un fichero: botón derecho -> Propiedades)
<xoan> quizá ahí aparezca una opción para mostrar los permisos de otro modo
<xoan> y si no, en último caso, usa: $ gconf-editor /apps/nautilus
<kuato-AR> Buenas
<xoan> o busca directamente en el arbol
<kuato-AR> Saludos desde Argentina
<xoan> ahí suelen estar todas las opciones, incluso aquellas que no se pueden modificar desde la interfaz gráfica
<kuato-AR> tengo un pequeño problema con ubuntu 11.10 y dos placas de sonido, una onboard (que teóriamente esta desactivada) y otra pci
<xoan> novato1: pues sí, va a ser con eso último: $ gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences
<xoan> ahí aparecerá una opción: show_advanced_permissions, simplemente márcala
<novato1> xoan muchas gracias voy a probarlo
<kuato-AR> @_@
<xoan> kuato-AR: tendrás que explicar un poco más tu problema (no somos adivinos ;)
<novato1> xoan muchisimas gracias lo que me has dicho funciona correctamente
<novato1> eres un genioxoan
<xoan> novato1: no, simplemente sé usar un buscador ;)
<novato1> ok
<kuato-AR> Bueno, el probleam es que ubuntu no reconoce que la placa onboard está desactivada desde el bios y trata de usarla
<xoan> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=nautilus+show+advanced+permissions
<kuato-AR> y como la placa onboard no funciona no sale nada de sonido :P
<xoan> kuato-AR: y en las preferencias de sonido no te detecta la otra? deberías poder seleccionarla
<kuato-AR> estoy usando lubuntu y no tiene interfaz para seleccionar eso
<xoan> seguro que sí la tiene
<xoan> no aparece ningún icono en el área de notificación del panel para controlar el volúmen? debería tener un menú contextual haciendo click con el botón derecho del ratón sobre él
<kuato-AR> Si, pero no tiene opciones de mezcla o selección de placa
<kuato-AR> jajaja
<xoan> vaya
<kuato-AR> He leído que muchos se quejan de eso, en ubuntu normal puedo reparar este problema fácil
<kuato-AR> pero en lubuntu no se como hacerlo, soy solo un usuario que viene de winchous
<kuato-AR> me quitan las interfaces gráficas y estoy perdido
<kuato-AR> creo que tambien detecta el audio del modem, hice un lpci
<kuato-AR> no se si es que detecta  onboard o es que cree que el audio del modem es una tarjeta de sonido
<kuato-AR> les puedo pasar un paste del lpci ?
<xoan> sí, pero usa paste.ubuntu.com
<kuato-AR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/933847/
<xoan> aparecen las dos
<xoan> lubuntu usa pulseaudio o alsa?
<kuato-AR> la tarjeta PCI es una encore enm232-6via
<kuato-AR> creo que usa alsa
<xoan> $ ps aux|grep pulseaudio
<xoan> eso te devuelve algo?
<kuato-AR> color=auto pulseaudio
<kuato-AR> @_@
<xoan> nada, ese es el proceso que acabas de ejecutar
<kuato-AR> nelida    3765  0.0  0.0   5692   760 pts/0    S+   08:46   0:00 grep --color=auto pulseaudio
<kuato-AR> Esa es toda la linea que devolvió
<xoan> ya
<xoan> y esto: $ cat /proc/asound/cards
<xoan> (usa paste.ubuntu.com)
<kuato-AR> Encontré http://paste.ubuntu.com/933853/
<xoan> pues la que no te detecta es la PCI
<kuato-AR> la PCI en este caso como se identifica ?
<kuato-AR> es la 2da ?ç
<xoan> ah no, te pilla las dos
<kuato-AR> a veces cuando reinicio el sonido funciona
<xoan> prueba esto: crea un fichero ~/.asoundrc que contenga http://sprunge.us/HjCe
<kuato-AR> pero cuando tiene ganas
<kuato-AR> a ver
<xoan> puedes hacerlo directamente: $ curl -L http://sprunge.us/HjCe > ~/.asoundrc
<xoan> y reinicias
<kuato-AR> voy a hacerlo y regreso
<kuato-AR> no tenia curl :P
<xoan> también puedes usar alsamixer (ejecutandolo en una terminal) para controlar el volúmen de los diferentes dispositivos
<xoan> kuato-AR: $ nano ~/.asoundrc
<xoan> y pega el contenido de http://sprunge.us/HjCe
<xoan> lo de curl era para hacerlo del tirón
<kuato-AR> use alzamixer, pero no supe que hacer
<kuato-AR> ya regreso
<kuato-AR> holas nuevamente
<kuato-AR> En estos momentos el audio está funcionando
<kuato-AR> jajaja
<kuato-AR> espero que siga funcionando cuando apague y vuelva a encender
<xoan> chachi
<xoan> abre alsamixer
<xoan> tienes la ayuda pulsando h
<xoan> pero simplemente es para ver qué dispositivo te aparece seleccionado
<kuato-AR> ahí estoy en alsamixer
<xoan> lo ves en la parte superior, o pulsando F6 para abrir el selector de dispositivos
<kuato-AR> ice1724 es la que funciona
<xoan> pues entonces ya debería estar
<kuato-AR> ICEnsemble ICE1724
<xoan> con el fichero ~/.asoundrc tienes configurado ese dispositivo como predeterminado para tu usuario
<xoan> si lo quieres hacer para todo el sistema, el fichero debe ser /etc/asound.conf (tendrás que editarlo o crearlo con permisos de sudo)
<kuato-AR> que bien, muchas gracias por la ayuda
<xoan> o copiar el tuyo: $ sudo cp ~/.asoundrc /etc/asound.cof
<kuato-AR> había hecho lo de seleccionar la placa 1 con alsamixer, pero no había reiniciado
<kuato-AR> lo que es no tener experiencia eh
<xoan> no, en alsamixer no lo seleccionas como predetemrinado
<xoan> simplemente te muestra los controles asociados a ese dispositivo
<xoan> para que se seleccione, necesitabas ~/.asoundrc o /etc/asound.conf
<xoan> (uno para el usuario, y otro para el sistema)
<kuato-AR> bueno, ahora recordaré que la placa 1 es la que funciona
<kuato-AR> me recomiendas hacer  sudo cp ~/.asoundrc /etc/asound.cof ?
<xoan> depende de los usuarios que tengas en tu equipo
<kuato-AR> solo yo
<xoan> si sólo lo usas tú, con ~/asoundrc te bastaría
<xoan> así no tocas el sistema
<kuato-AR> es una pc relativamente vieja que estoy usando para correr xbmc y leer noticias
<kuato-AR> en un televisor LCD
<xoan> sin embargo si lo usaran varios, para evitar tener que crear un ~/.asoundrc en cada $HOME de cada $USER, con /etc/asound.conf bastaría para todos
<xoan> pues entonces tal y como está te llega :)
<kuato-AR> gracias, ahora tendré mi smart tv
<kuato-AR> :P
<xoan> mola :)
<kuato-AR> bueno, te dejo de molestar... por ahora jajaja
<kuato-AR> gracias nuevamente por la ayuda, nos leemos luego
<xoan> ok
<hashashin> nas
<fosco__> buenas
<cesar18> buenas alguien sabe como puedo usar lzma en un programa hecho en c++
<mefistoso> alguna forma de hacer que ubuntu no bloquee la pantalla luego de un tiempo automáticamente? Pero necesito algo para línea de comandos, porque la idea es hacerlo para muchos usuarios al tiempo
<Krypo78> Hola a tod@s. Acabo de instalar el complemento para utilizar Gtalk y pues me gustaría probarlo con alguien. Alguién disponible?
<mimecar> Krypo78: pregunta en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot Krypo78
<kubot> Krypo78: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Krypo78> gracias por la recomendación :)
<estudiante> hola
<estudiante> quien sos tu
<carnau> Duda existencial, ¿Por qué siempre al expulsar un cd brasero dice queno puedo hacerlo y lo he de hacer manualmente?
<carnau> me pasaba con 11.04, 11.10 y ahora 12.04
<chilicuil> carnau: jajaja, see, buena pregunta
<juanpabloaj> hola
<juanpabloaj> alguien a usado un NIS server ?
<chilicuil> lo divertido carnau es que si ejecutas $ eject entonces si se explulsa el cd.., entonces.., en realidad si se puede por software..
<chilicuil> juanpabloaj: como para centralizar las credenciales de usuarios?
<juanpabloaj> chilicuil: si
<juanpabloaj> chilicuil: busco alguna forma que al crear nuevos usuarios puedan saltar a los nodos NIS
<juanpabloaj> chilicuil: sin password
<chilicuil> juanpabloaj: yo tambien he estado investigando eso ultimamente.., y lo que he encontrado es que en general no recomiendan el uso de las páginas amarillas.., lo que he visto es que sugieren openldpa y 389directory.., aunque no he querido ver si es posible configurarlo en Ubuntu, no parece facil, por lo que he visto
<chilicuil> mmm, pero veo que tu pregunta va mas enfocada a algun problema especifico con NIS xD
<juanpabloaj> chilicuil: si es más con NIS
<juanpabloaj> chilicuil: pero tambien tengo que revisar y escoger entre NIS y LDAP
<juanpabloaj> chilicuil: lo que he visto es que el CERN usa LDAP
<wuaki> hola,  estoy buscando una distro de ubuntu que pueda arrancar mi notebook en menos de 20 segundos al estilo del mejor xp, , es posible encontrar algo asi en ubuntu?
<chilicuil> wuaki: lubuntu
<chilicuil> asi es juanpabloaj, openldpa parece el camino para ir si tienes que conservar compatibilidad con windows, de otra forma, he visto por todos lados que recomiendan 389directory.., hay un ppa para ubuntu, pero desconozco si funcione
<wuaki> lubuntu es incompatible con mucho del software hecho para ubuntu
<chilicuil> wuaki: nop
<wuaki> por ejemplo google earth se ve muy mal con lubuntu
<cousteau> google earth la última vez que lo vi se veía fatal en ubuntu normal
<cousteau> también tienes moblin...
<cousteau> ...que no es una distro de ubuntu, claro
<wuaki> en lubuntu se ve mucho peor no se llegan a leer las letras
<cousteau> (y yo he visto vídeos de un acer aspire one con windows y no arrancaba en 20 segundos...)
<cousteau> instala marble
<chilicuil> mmmm, dudo que tenga que ver con ubuntu, a lo mejor es por la tarjeta grafica, aunque no he probado google earth...
<mimecar> wuaki: lubuntu o xubuntu
<mimecar> tu eliges
<chilicuil> lubuntu corre muy bien en al menos 20 computadoras que tengo por aqui
<chilicuil> arranca en 15 segundos
<chilicuil> con todo y los mensajes de la bios
<cousteau> chilicuil, no has probado google earth?  no lo hagas...
<chilicuil> nop cousteau =), soy un fsf fanboy xD
<wuaki> lubuntu por ejemplo da mas problemas usando wine
<cousteau> chilicuil, habrás probado marble me imagino
<chilicuil> sip cousteau =)
<cousteau> bieen
<wuaki> por su tipo de escritorio lxde que es mas incompatible que el clasico gnome
<chilicuil> mmm, eso en verdad es ilogico, wine es el mismo paquete en ubuntu y en lubuntu, lo unico que cambia entre uno y otro es el gestor de ventanas
<cousteau> wuaki, eso que dices no le veo sentido...
<cousteau> wine se ve mal si hay aceleración 3D y cosas de esas
<chilicuil> en ubuntu es unity, y en lubuntu es lxde
<cousteau> en lxde se tendría que ver MEJOR que en unity
<wuaki> yo me he encontrado con esos problemas usando lubuntu
<mimecar> wuaki: xubuntu o usa otra distribución
<chilicuil> o ubuntu minimalista + el gestor de ventanas que tu quieras
<chilicuil> enlightenment, awesome, i3, blackbox...
<wuaki> el escritorio de xubuntu es muy rigido para usarlo
<wuaki> y tambien complicado
<wuaki> para ponerle los iconos te las ves y te las deseas
<wuaki> en xfce
<cousteau> http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=88093.0  a lo mejro esto te vale
<wuaki> si lxde y xfce fuera tan bueno todos lo usarian y si no lo usan es por algo?
<fosco_> wuaki: o no has mirado muy bien o no estamos hablando de los mismos escritorios
<fosco_> tanto xfce como lxde son muy sencillo de manejar y configurar
<wuaki> no lo son si lo comparas con gnome no hay comparacion
<cousteau> wuaki, no lo usan porque gnome es como más avanzado
<fosco_> precisamente lo que más se critica a gnome3 es que es mas estático y dificl de configurar que los escritorios de la generacion pasada
<cousteau> cuando uno quiere un escritorio ligero le dan igual las chorraditas gráficas
<chilicuil> pero si existe, ligero y bonito, enlightenment 17!
<cousteau> pero hoy en día el ordenador medio es bastante potente y puede manejarlo
<cousteau> (y el usuario medio ha visto demasiadas películas y CSI...)
<wuaki> gnome es muy simple de usar y es muy comodo para todo el mundo
<wuaki> lxde y xfce no lo son
<mimecar> igual que XFCE y LXDE o KDE
<wuaki> hasta el momento
<cousteau> e17 ligero y bonitooo?  una horterada!!  (bueno, eso me pareció cuando lo probé; creo que le puse una config muy sobrecargada de efectos...)
<mimecar> wuaki: si te gusta gnome, usa ubuntu
<mimecar> si ya lo has decidido seguir discutiendo de lo poco configurables que son los demas no tiene sentido
<chilicuil> cousteau: como te atreves!?
 * chilicuil saca el guante blanco
<mimecar> cousteau: window maker con el patito es el mejor
<wuaki> que es mas ligero un xp o un ubuntu con gnome?
<mimecar> depende de las máquinas virtuales que le pongas
<cousteau> yo diría que un xp
<cousteau> piensa que en aquella época no había ordenadores tan potentes como ahora
<wuaki> si lo uso con maquina virtual es porque no he encontrado el xp  con los drivers para mi maquina
<mimecar> busca mejor
<mimecar> lo más pesado que estas usando es una máquina virtual
<mimecar> y te preocupas por el tiempo de arranque de ubuntu
<cousteau> hablamos de un OS que va a ir dentro de una máquina virtual?
<cousteau> o de un OS que va a EJECUTAR una máquina virtual?
<cousteau> de cualquier manera...  sea lo que sea, que no tenga efectos gráficos
<fosco_> sutil
<cousteau> irán mal dentro y fuera de la máquina virtual
<wuaki> estoy cansado de ver que el consumo de memoria de ubuntu es de un 16% y sin embargo lo noto pesado
<mimecar> ... el sistema cachea las aplicaciones
<mimecar> si no tuviera consumo sería malo
<wuaki> y para que examina las aplicaciones ?
<mimecar> para responder más rápido
<cousteau> ¿a lo mejor está tirando de swap?
<wuaki> no la swap la tengo en valor = 0
<cousteau> o a lo mejor los efectos 3D lo hacen pesado
<wuaki> lo estuve usando sin compiz y resultaba igual de lento
<wuaki> la maquina virtual la cargo en muy pocos segundos -----------------y te preocupas por el tiempo de arranque de ubuntu,
<mimecar> recuperar el estado de una máquina virtual
<mimecar> no es lo mismo que iniciarla desde cero
<wuaki> es mejor es mas rapido
<mimecar> hiberna ubuntu e iniciaras el sistema en pocos segundos
<wuaki> en este xp virtual no me detecta la cam y aunque use el messenger de poco sirve
<mimecar> te la detecta el sistema real?
<cousteau> wuaki, tendrás que decirle al vbox que te tunelee el puerto USB de la cámara a la máquina
<wuaki> tengo reconocido en la maquina virtual un dispositivo de camara pero no lo detecta el xp virtual
<mimecar> si el sistema real la puede usar, el virtual igual
<wuaki> es un dispositivo usb para camara
<mimecar> la detecta el sistema real si o no
<wuaki> mi sistema ubuntu si que detecta mi webcam
<mimecar> y la puedes usar en los programas de ubuntu?
<wuaki> pero el huesped xp virual no
<wuaki> si con el software de ubuntu si
<mimecar> entonces el virtual la puede usar
<wuaki> con el de xp no lo detecta mirando en  los controladores del hardware
<mimecar> tienes las guest adittion?
<wuaki> el xp virtual que uso en de un oem para toshiba  y mi camara es hp
<wuaki> entonces donde esta el problema le he dado a ubuntu los permisos de usuario de grupo para que virtual box use los dispositivos
<mimecar> tienes las guest adittion?
<wuaki> pero xp virtual no reconoce mi webcam
<wuaki> las guest adiitions no las tengo instaladas no sabia para que era su uso
<mimecar> entonces sería un milagro que te funcione
<wuaki> bien voy a instalarle las guest adictions haber que ocurre
<Deckon> buenas
<wuaki> le he instalado los adictions guest al virtual box pero sigue sin detectarme la webcam
<wuaki> y cuando conecto la webcam en ubuntu mientras uso virtual box  esta ya no se ejecuta
<rbndj8> buenas
<Deckon> o/
<rbndj8> actualice a la 12.04 y me sale este error cuando enciendo la pc
<rbndj8> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img11/7162/capturadepantallade2012.png
<rbndj8> quien me puede ayudar a resolver
<Deckon> mmm no me deja ver la captura
<Deckon> rbndj8: intenta en ubuntu+1
<chilicuil> hola rbndj8 =), gracias por probar ubuntu 12.04, puedo ver tu captura, has informado del fallo?, seguramente al hacerlo podras ver datos que nos pueden ayudar
<rbndj8> chilicuil me dice esto cuando intento enviar el problema
<rbndj8> El problema ocurrió con el programa /usr/sbin/aptd, que ha sido modificado desde esa vez.
<chilicuil> rbndj8: ese mensaje aparece con cada nuevo arranque del sistema?
<rbndj8> si
<chilicuil> rbndj8: mmmm, intenta reinstalando el programa $ sudo apt-get purge aptdaemon && sudo apt-get install aptdaemon
<rbndj8> chilicuil tambien cuando conecto una LCD O un proyector se frisa la pc
<rbndj8> me dice esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/934662/
<aguitel> usa sudo
<chilicuil> rbndj8: mmm, ese problema se puede deber a una actualización de xorg y del controlador de tu tarjeta de video, seguriria que usaras xrandr para asegurar que es eso y no otra cosa.., aunque eso es completamente diferente, sugeriria que fueramos por pasos, de un problema a otro..., otra cosa que podrias hacer es buscar por el modelo de tu tarjeta $ lspci | grep -i vga y ver si en los foros ubuntuforums.org se reporta algo...
<chilicuil> rbndj8: sip, se necesita de «sudo» al comienzo, cuando se trate de instalar/desinstalar programas en el sistema
<rbndj8> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<rbndj8> chilicuil entonces k puedo hacer
<chilicuil> rbndj8: para el problema de aptd, ya he sugerido que lo reinstales, probablemente te ha salido ese mensaje porque las configuraciones de los programas son diferentes, entre una actualizacion a otra, a veces sucede eso..
<rbndj8> ok como los reintalo
<rbndj8> chilicuil acabo de reiniciar y el mensaje no aparece pero a hora no aparece el icono del centro de sofwar de ubuntu
<chilicuil> rbndj8: verifica que aptd este instalado y funcionando, para ver si esta instalado, solo correo $ aptd //te dara un error, y para ver si esta funcionando ps aux | grep -i aptd
<chilicuil> respecto a tu problema de la tarjeta.., es algo mucho mas complicado de resolver, la maquina se alenta, se detiene completamente o que pasa?, y ademas.., esto pasa cuando lo conectas a traves de tu vga? o de donde?
<chilicuil> antes de precise, tenias supongo que oneiric, como funcionaba?, automaticamente?, o usabas algun programa?
<rbndj8> es cuando conecto el bga
<rbndj8> chilucuil me sale esto
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/934701/
<chilicuil> rbndj8: sip, eso es lo que sale seguramente cuando haces $ aptd
<chilicuil> pero que pasa cuando haces $ ps aux | grep -i aptd ?
<rbndj8>  3518  0.0  0.0   5608   844 pts/0    S+   18:50   0:00 grep --color=auto -i aptd
<chilicuil> ohhh, genial..., no aparece que este funcionando xD
<rbndj8> ok que hacemos a hora
<chilicuil> ok, prueba de esta forma $ sudo service aptd start
<chilicuil> lo intentaremos revivir xF
<rbndj8> unrecognized service dice esto
<chilicuil> genial, entonces ahora prueba esto: $ sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
 * chilicuil hace el baile de la reinstalación \o_o\ /o_o/
<rbndj8> ajajaja
<rbndj8> chilicuil ya
<rbndj8> termino k ago a hora
<fernandito> hola alguien que me ayude con mi tarjeta grafica gforce 555
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-18
<afkael> Hola!! hace unos dias no puedo actualizar mi kubuntu..
<afkael> me da este error: e error http //ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main sources 404 not found
<urullika> hola amigos tengo un problema con el programa para recuperar datos perdidos testdisk
<urullika> alguien puede yudarme??
<urullika> El programa «photorec» no está instalado.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<urullika> apt-get install testdisk
<urullika> root@urullika:~# apt-get install testdisk
<urullika> Leyendo listas de paquetes... Hecho
<urullika> Creando árbol de dependencias
<urullika> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<urullika> testdisk ya está en su versión más reciente.
<urullika> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 1 no actualizados.
<urullika> alguien puede ayudarme
<urullika> ??
<urullika> ayudaaa
<urullika> porfavor
<xangua> !pregunta | urullika
<kubot> urullika: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<urullika> ya lo ize
<urullika> hice
<urullika> mira instale testdisk
<urullika> pero cuando lo ejecuto con photorecor segun los manuales
<urullika> desde consola.me dice que no esta instalado
<urullika> que ejecute apt-get install testdisk
<urullika> quien sabe
<urullika> ??
<fernandito> tienes que ejecutar con sudo
<felipe__> Hola, a alguien le paso que con ubuntu 11.10 el computador ya no se apaga ni reinicia??? siempre me toca mantener aplastado el boton de apagado para forzar el apagado
<rbndj8> buenas alguien me puede ayudar a instalar compiz en la 12.04 y configurarlo
<xangua> rbndj8: pangolin no está soportado aquí, el soporte es en #ubuntu+1 (inglés)
<rbndj8> ok
<urullika> aqui nadie sabe es nada
<Pierrot> ;D amigos, amigas, niños, niñas, spiderman y superman :D espero que todos esten bien
<n-iCe> Hola muchachos, una pregunta, por qué eligen Ubuntu sobre Debian?
<xangua> !ot | n-iCe
<kubot> n-iCe: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<n-iCe> Es una pregunta para decidirme a cuál instalar :p
<chilicuil> alguien recuerda el nombre del programa para ver cuantos programas no libres tienes en tu sistema?
<xangua> vrms ¿
<chilicuil> xangua: jojojo, si, ese!, gracias!, tonto google, no es lo que solia ser
<xangua> el que solía ser¿¿
<xangua> hay otro richard m. stallman¿
<chilicuil> me refiero a google, no me ha dado la respuesta
<ubuntu> buenas noches
<ubuntu> necesito ayuda para restaurar desde un live usb de ubuntu el mbr de xp
<ubuntu> por favor, me urge, de verdad
<ubuntu> si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradecere mucho
<juchipilo> usa el cd de xp
<juchipilo> y usa google
<juchipilo> hay muchos how tos, de como restaurar el mbr
<ubuntu> tengo 12 hrs viendo tutoriales
<ubuntu> ninguno a funcionado
<Itxshell> por que no usas TestDisk
<ivedci89-eliricc> hola a todos, he encriptado hace tiempo el /home/user de mi equipo... luego instale ubuntu 12 con el home en otra particion y ahora no puedo acceder al antiguo home.
<ivedci89-eliricc> cómo hago para acceder?
 * xoan buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<cerdo> hola
<cerdo> para meterme a ubuntu -cafe-es como lo hago?
<fosco_> /j #ubuntu-es-cafe
<cerdo> gracias fosco
<carlos> hola amigos
<carlos> tengo un problema con transmission
<Guest30792> y es que desde hace unos días, no descarga nada
<cerdo> as mirado los puertos Guest30792
<Guest30792> sí, con nmap
<Guest30792> pero creo que nmap no llega hasta el puerto 51413
<Guest30792> he abierto el puerto con NAT en el router, por si acaso
<Guest30792> pero no descarga nada en ninguno de mis ordenadores
<m4v> tendrías que ver si tienes semillas, sinó, al algo mal con el NAT.
<Guest30792> tampoco descarga la iso de Ubuntu, m4v
<cerdo> no hace falta transmission para descargar el ubuntu
<cerdo> lo tienes en la pagina oficial  en español
<m4v> debés tener algo mal con el NAT, las isos de ubuntu normalmente tienen semillas y se bajan rápido.
<Guest30792> ya, lo sé. Pero que no descargue la iso de ubuntu quiere decir que algo va mal, que no es cuestión de seeds
<cerdo> que raro y te salen los peurtos abiertos?
<cerdo> cambia el numero de puertos
<m4v> Guest30792: hacegurate que el router hace un forward del puerto que estes usando en el transmission a tu PC. con el que puerto esté "abierto" no sirve de nada.
<m4v> ah dios... "hacegurar"
<fosco_> te perdonamos :)
<Guest30792> sí, tranquilo m4v; pasa hasta en las mejores familias ;-)
<carnau> m4v, http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<carnau> aunque es tarde creo...
<m4v> pero eso verifica si el puerto está abierto, no si está correctamente redirigido a la pc con transmission
<carnau> m4v, claro, si se lo mandas a otra ip...
<m4v> carnau: tenes razón.
<danilom> Buen dia
<danilom> este es mi fstab
<danilom> <danilom> /dev/sr0        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<danilom> <danilom> y esto me sale cuando intento montar
<danilom> <danilom> root@debian2:/home/danilo# mount /media/cdrom
<danilom> <danilom> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<carnau> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<tony1> hola: se me ha ido la luz con el ordenador encendido. Al volver y encender tengo desconfigurada la resolución de pantalla y los iconos de carpeta no se ven. ¿Como puedo volver a su configuración original?  Ubuntu 11.10
<jmanuel_cool> holas
<fosco_> buenas
<Pierrot> :D hola ciudadanos de gotica D: perdon digo irc mucho gusto a todos
<dannyLopez> si buenas
<Pierrot> hola dannyLopez :D
<zk_> hola
<zk_> no puedo actualizar
<fosco__> !detalles | zk_
<kubot> zk_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<zk_> acabo de istalar
<zk_> el moun software no responde
<fosco__> zk_, moun software no se que es
<fosco__> abre un terminal y ejecuta esto: sudo apt-get update
<fosco__> si da error pegalo todo en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<zk_> parece que va
<zk_> pruebo a actualizar
<fosco__> no
<fosco__> si ya ha acabo sin errores ejecuta sudo apt-get upgrade
<fosco__> y lo mismo, si aparece algún error pegalo en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<dannyLopez> tengo un problema con irssi
<dannyLopez> 00:57 -!- Irssi: Looking up irc.ubuntu.com 00:57 -!- Irssi: Connecting to irc.ubuntu.com [2001:1418:13:1::25] port 8001 00:57 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.ubuntu.com port 8001 [Network is unreachable
<jmanuel_cool> dannyLopez, intenta otro puerto
<dannyLopez> como seria el servidor para el irssi?
<dannyLopez> irc.freenode.net?
<dannyLopez> jmanuel_cool: 01:03 -!- Irssi: Connecting to irc.ubuntu.com [2a03:280:0:1::1] port 6667
<Pierrot> si
<arielsanflo> saludos y buen dia
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda tengo una wlan inalámbrica de usb
<arielsanflo> es una encore pero no me funciona en ubuntu
<fosco_> arielsanflo, estas en ubuntu ahora?
<arielsanflo> sip
<fosco_> ok, antes de nada vamos a actualizar el sistema, abre un terminal y ejecuta
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arielsanflo> dentro con la que trae el portatil
<arielsanflo> Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN
<arielsanflo> cuando hago usbls me da esto
<arielsanflo> Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN
<arp-> xD
<mimecar> arielsanflo: has hecho lo que te ha dicho fosco_ ?
<arielsanflo> listo mimecar saludos
<arielsanflo> ctualizado al dia
<arielsanflo> mejor dicho al minuto
<arielsanflo> 3.2.0-23-generic
<arp-> ?
<arielsanflo> cuando hago uname -r
<mimecar> la 11.10 lleva el kernel 3.2?
<fosco_> arielsanflo, ok, por si se ha instalado un nuevo kernel o algun driver nuevo es recomendable que ahora reinicies el sistema
<arp-> cual es problema abuelosamor?
<arp-> :P
<arielsanflo> nuevo kernel nop
<fosco_> reinicia igualmente
<arielsanflo> listo en segundos regreso
<arielsanflo> regrese
<arielsanflo> no nada que funciona
<arielsanflo> es una wlna usb
<arielsanflo> trata de conectarse  a la inalámbrica pero no autentica
<shambala> hola mundo
<shambala> cuando sale la ver 12
<fosco_> hora de irse a casa
<fosco_> luego seguimos
<JoseC> Alguien que haya podido hacer streaming de webcam con icecast y freej u otro cliente?
<arielsanflo> mimecar andas por hay
<mimecar> de momento si
<mimecar> ahora vengo
<selina2> hola
<zk_> hola buenas noches
<zk_> he istalado kubuntu pero no puedo actualizar
<zk_> el moun software center se bloquea
<mimecar> qué versión has instalado?
<zk_> la ultima 11.10
<mimecar> en una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<zk_> la segunda no ?
<init> los dos comandos
<zk_> parece que actualiza
<zk_> despues tengo que hacer algo?
<befree> en el tema de cortafuegos, ¿a qué se refiere una sesión establecida?
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> chicos estoy instalado Blender
<Harpagornis> y he hecho un "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:irie/blender"
<Harpagornis> esta bien?gracias
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes
<Harpagornis> buenas chilicuil
<chilicuil> hola Harpagornis =)
<granjero> hola, alguna forma facil de pasar de evolution a thunderbird?
<granjero> que le pueda pasar a un usuario novato?
<granjero> ubuntu 11.10
<Pierrot> :D hola de nuevo niños/as, jovenes/as, hombres/as, mujeros/as D: a lo que sea, saludos a todos
<chilicuil> hola Pierrot
<Pierrot> :D hola chilicuil
<kcho07> buenas tardes
<kcho07> una consulta
<jlga> Sabeis alguno alg?n enlace para descargar los "fundamentos de programacion" de Luis Joyanes en la 4? edicion?
<OvaT> ayuda
 * cousteau espera pacientemente al resto de la pregunta
<OvaT> quiero hacer un punto acceso (un router wifi) en un servidor con ubuntu
<Eledran> !pirateria > jilga
<kubot> Eledran: No veo a jilga en ningún canal.
<Eledran> !pirateria > jlga
<kubot> jlga: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<Eledran> !ayuda: ovat
<Eledran> !ayuda ovat
<kubot> ovat: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Eledran> que quieres exactamente ovat?
<rolonavarta> alguno sabe si es q esta usando U12.04 beta2 si viene HPLIP 3.12.2 en los repositorios??
<Eledran> si es beta el soporte esta en #ubuntu+1 prioritariamente, aqui es mas cosa de suerte
<GridCube> rolonavarta, hplip precise : hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.2-1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 83 kB, installed size 419 kB
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-19
<rolonavarta> GridCube: gracias! por la data
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> en este canal no lo tenemos a ubottu, pero lo podes mensajear igual con /msg ubottu
<GridCube> y podes preguntar con info paquete
<zk_> hola
<zk_> el sofware center no me funciona  se apaga
<Eledran> perdona, tenemos a ubotu-fr gridcube
<Eledran> !ayuda zk_
<kubot> zk_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Eledran> a que te refieres con 'se apaga'?
<zk_> Application: Muon Software Center (muon-installer), signal: Segmentation fault
<zk_> [Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7f7406fbe780 (LWP 2276))]
<zk_> Thread 2 (Thread 0x7f73f2551700 (LWP 2280)):
<zk_> #0  0x00007f7403b84473 in __GI___poll (fds=<optimized out>, nfds=<optimized out>, timeout=<optimized out>) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c:87
<zk_> #1  0x00007f74003f7f68 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<zk_> #2  0x00007f74003f8429 in g_main_context_iteration () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<Eledran> !flood zk_
<kubot> zk_: No hagas flood por favor, es molesto para el resto de los usuarios. Si necesitas pegar mucho texto, usa el !pastebin :)
<Eledran> !pastebin zk_
<kubot> zk_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Eledran> en un par de minutos se va ;)
<Eledran> ves?
<Eledran> ya puedes hablar
<zk_> [KCrash Handler]
<zk_> #6  0x00007f7405c7ea5e in QtPrivate::QStringList_contains (that=0x7fff86fa2010, str=..., cs=Qt::CaseSensitive) at tools/qstringlist.cpp:318
<zk_> #7  0x000000000042416b in contains (cs=Qt::CaseSensitive, str=..., this=0x7fff86fa2010) at /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qstringlist.h:171
<zk_> #8  ApplicationWindow::populateViews (this=0x98b6e0) at /build/buildd/muon-1.2.1/installer/ApplicationWindow.cpp:229
<zk_> #9  0x000000000042771c in ApplicationWindow::qt_metacall (this=0x98b6e0, _c=QMetaObject::InvokeMetaMethod, _id=<optimized out>, _a=0x7fff86fa25e0) at /build/buildd/muon-1.2.1/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/installer/ApplicationWindow.moc:113
<zk_> #10 0x00007f7405d2aeba in QMetaObject::activate (sender=0x83ca00, m=<optimized out>, local_signal_index=<optimized out>, argv=0x0) at kernel/qobject.cpp:3278
<Eledran> lol
<Eledran> !flood > zk_
<kubot> zk_: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<Eledran> !pastebin > zk_
<Eledran> si pones varias lineas seguidas, te mutea el bot
<GridCube> Eledran, uBOTu-fr es el floodbot, nuestro bot de factos es kubot y no sabe info
<Eledran> ah
<Eledran> bueno zk_, te llego la info sobre flood y pastebin?
<zk_> sii
<Eledran> ok, pues por favor, usalo. sino no podremos ayudarte ya que solo nos han llegado dos bloques de 5 lineas. gracias
<zk_> en poster que se pone
<zk_> Application: Muon Software Center (muon-installer), signal: Segmentation fault
<zk_> [Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7f7406fbe780 (LWP 2276))]
<zk_> y ectera
<alexove> Hola
<alexove> alguien me da una mano con mate?
<m4v> acá tampoco tenemos yerba mate.
<alexove> :-D
<Souchiro> solo tenemos polvos
<Souchiro> :/
<alexove> es que lo acabo de instalar y no carga los temas de gtk
<deep_p> hola
<deep_p> He desinstalado burg-grub y ahora estaba reinstalando el grub, pero no sé en qué disco o partición debería instalarlo. Alguien me puede ayudar?
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فر
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فر
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فر
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<abuelosamor> hola buenaventura que descanses besitos
<fosco_> buenas
 * xoan buenas
<kuato-AR> Saludos amigos
<kuato-AR> Necesito guia para configurar lubuntu 11.10 para poder acceder a un grupo de trabajo domestico y compartir archivos
<dzup> hmm mrda, yo que me queria quedar y ahorita llegue y me topo que ya van a ser las 7am :s me tengo que ir a trabajar! mierda
<zk_> el software center se me cae
<zk_>  muon-installer PID: 2451 Seinalea: Segmentation fault (11)
<zk_> hay alguien??
<fosco_> si
<zk_> hola
<zk_> es reconfortante saberlo
<carnau> ¿Qué protocolo me recomendais para pasarme unos 200Gb entre dos pc con cable cruzado?
<marcosalb> Alguien sabe como buscar canales en IRC?
<carnau> marcosalb, usas xchat?
<marcosalb> SI
<marcosalb> carnau, si
<carnau> en la pestaña servidor, hay una opción que es lista de canales
<carnau> marcosalb, ^
<marcosalb> ?
<marcosalb> :O
<marcosalb> ok ok
<marcosalb> Gracias  carnau
<carnau> de nada
<mankeletor> alguien sabe si arreglaron el bug de bluetooh en linux 3.0?
<zk_> hola de nuevo
<zk_> ahora el problema con los codex de audio
<zk_> los plugin
<GridCube> zk_, instalaste restricted-extras?
<zk_> los instalo pero no funcionan
<GridCube> como "no funcionan"
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> !nofunciona
<kubot> "no me funciona" o "da error" no son descripciones útiles de un problema, se más descriptivo e indica los mensajes de error completos a traves de un !pastebin.
<zk_> bueno el software center no me funciona
<zk_> los de video ya los iinstale
<GridCube> zk_, es de esperar el software center es ... me reservo mi opinion
<GridCube> zk_, abri una terminal y escribi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zk_> pff
<zk_> ok gracias
<GridCube> zk_, si queres usar el sc abri una terminal y ejecuta; killall softare-center
<GridCube> y luego volve a lanzar el sc, es un bug conocido https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/772549
<zk_> con eso ultimo que es lo que hago?
<zk_> vale
<GridCube> matas el proceso software-center que se queda ejecutando en deamon
<GridCube> y lo ejecutas de nuevo
<GridCube> te recomiendo que instales synaptic si no lo tenes ya
<GridCube> synaptic es un manejador de paquetes menos amigable pero diez millones de veces mas estable y confiable
<GridCube> !synaptic
<kubot> synaptic es Administrador de Paquetes Grafico de Ubuntu. Para un buen uso mira https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<zk_> en vez de sofware center
<GridCube> queda en ti, a mi me gusta mas
<GridCube> pero de echo me gusta mas usar apt-get :P
<zk_> para mi para empezar el que menos problemas de
<GridCube> synaptic
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<zk_> si es el mas sencillo
<GridCube> y luego lo lanzas desde dash creo, si buscas synaptic deberia estar
<GridCube> zk_, es bastante sensillo
<novato> buenas tardes, cuando minimizo una ventana desaparece de la arra de tareas en ubunto 10.04 por que?
<GridCube> oookay
<BlouBlou> Tukeke: :P
<GridCube> de que me perdí
<Tukeke> BlouBlou, xD
<Deckon> novato: es es gnome2?
<Deckon> *eso es
<BlouBlou> Hay algún modo de convertir el formato de un DVD a ext4? porque estoy harto de desfragmentar
<Deckon> ?_?
<fosco_> un dvd no se fragmenta
<Deckon> +10
<BlouBlou> fosco_: Ah ok muchas gracias. Tukeke me dijo que sí y me confundió
<Deckon> oO
<GridCube> ...
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> bueeno :D a hacer un usb con xubuntu 12.04 :D
<init> suerte GridCube :D
<GridCube> gracias
<GridCube> faltan 7 dias para el release oficial y hay que hacer pruebas en vivo
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> los invito a testear
<zk_> como doy mi aceptacion en el  ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<BlouBlou> En la instalación te pregunta creo zk_
<GridCube> te deberia aparecer una cos
<GridCube> apreata y o s
<fosco_> zk_, con la tecla tabulador te pones sobre el OK, y con la tecla Enter lo pulsas
<GridCube> tambien
<zk_> si señorr
<Tukeke> BlouBlou, que yo que ?
<Tukeke> O_o
<Deckon> jojojo ya te balconearon Tukeke
<Tukeke> Deckon, que es balconear ?
<Abr1l> BlouBlou, pero yo he desfragmentado coo 10 veces mi dvd
<Deckon> Tukeke: seria algo asi como chismear
<Deckon> no se puede desfragmentar un dvd empezando por que es un medio estati de almasenamiento de informacion
<Deckon> *estatico
<Tukeke> Deckon, xD
<init> como que no!? yo desfragmente mi heladera! (?)
<Tukeke> yo no le dije nada de que un DVD se puede desfragmentar
<BreoganGal> hola?
<init> nas :D
<BreoganGal> alguien me ayuda con esto?
<BreoganGal> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/167409
<Deckon> que es esto?
<BreoganGal> hasta actualizando a traves de la terminal me da error en esas urls...que hago y lo de synaptis que no se..
<BlouBlou> Tukeke: Sí que lo hiciste
<BlouBlou> BreoganGal: quita ese ppa, el server no funciona
<BreoganGal> osea que lo desintale no?
<Abr1l> Deckon, almalCenamiento*
<BlouBlou> o han editado algo porque es launchpad y está actualmente online
<BlouBlou> BreoganGal: no, simplemente quita el PPA (el repositorio) o desactivalo
<Abr1l> Tukeke, na guarà tu dijiste que si era verdad porque yo ya lo he hecho
<Deckon> que?
<Tukeke> que quieren hacer ?
<Tukeke> O_o
<Tukeke> que me bannen
<Tukeke> ¬¬
<Tukeke> par de idi...
<Tukeke> no he dicho nada
<guampa> !ot
<Tukeke> pasa log
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<BreoganGal> emm...soy nivel usuario, llevo 3 semanas con ubuntu
<BreoganGal> como lo desactivo¿
<BlouBlou> BreoganGal: ve a orígenes de software si es que sigue llamándose así, es que uso kde
<BlouBlou> y ve a la pestaña "software de terceros"
<BlouBlou> Abr1l: así es, Tukeke es un mentiroso
<Tukeke> O_O
<Tukeke> WTF!
<BlouBlou> BreoganGal: lo has encontrado?
<Tukeke> que es esto, un complot ?
<Deckon> Tukeke: precentate en tu plaza mas sercana para que te asoten en publico
<BreoganGal> estoy probando a ver si va
<BreoganGal> si que lo encontre y lo desactive, se llama igual
<BlouBlou> Bien, vuelve a probar a recargar la lista de paquetes entonces con synaptic
<BreoganGal> actualizando cache...un momento
<Abr1l> MIIS OJOS
<zk_> me ha funcionado
<zk_> pero el MP3 se me resiste
<BlouBlou> Tukeke: deja de trollear por favor
<BlouBlou> BreoganGal: Cuenta a ver cómo va
<BreoganGal> actualizando caché que esta tardando lo suyo...
<BlouBlou> BreoganGal: Cambia a otros servidores, te recomendo el servidor principal, casi nunca falla
<BreoganGal> ya me cargo todo bien
<BreoganGal> y si cambio el servidor de descargas sigo dejando eso desactivado no?
<BlouBlou> Bien
<BreoganGal> y lo dejo asi siempre o no?
<BlouBlou> BreoganGal: no, porque PPA es un repositorio externo
<BlouBlou> si cambias los repos, cambias el origen de los oficiales
<BreoganGal> oki
<BlouBlou> Tukeke: mira < Tukeke>: Abr1l, BlouBlou, con gparted puede cambiar el formato de un dvd a ext4 por fececto viene en fat32 pero en ext4 admite hasta un gb mas de capacidad
<BreoganGal> synatic me sigue haciendo lo mismo
<BlouBlou> BreoganGal: pasa pantallazo
<BreoganGal> meto pass hace como un pequeño pantallazo de menos de 1 seg y se va
<BreoganGal> con el pantallazo no se ve
<BreoganGal> ya que es como un flah y desaparece
<BreoganGal> no queda ni minimizado ni como subproeso
<BreoganGal> ...
<BreoganGal> ?¿
<BreoganGal> que hago pues?
<BreoganGal> tengo que salir en 2h aprox vuelvo y a ver si solucionamos esto otro y gracias!!
<BreoganGal> = )
<Pierrot> :D hola todo mundo
<hashashin> nas
<GridCube> olas
<Pierrot> :D hola gridcube
<GridCube> hola
<GridCube> :)
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> hay alguien?
<mimecar> 55 usuarios
<BreoganGal> xd
<BreoganGal> que chispa, jja
<BreoganGal> antes e solucionaron un fallo del actualizador que era provocado por el ppa
<BreoganGal> ahora queria preguntar la otra cosa
<BreoganGal> es que el panel de synaptics no me abre y me deja visualizarlo
<mimecar> versión de ubuntu?
<BreoganGal> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/167409
<BreoganGal> lo tengo todo aqui posteado
<BreoganGal> que puede ser mas raido
<BreoganGal> *rapido
<fosco_> buenas
<xangua> BreoganGal: ese ppa ya no contiene ningún paquete. el plugin flash de 64bit ya se encuentra en el repositorio de ubuntu
<BreoganGal> osea que no lo puedo ejecutar?
<BreoganGal> pero si tengo el icono y me dice que esta isntalado
<xangua> BreoganGal: si no tiene ningún paquete pare descargar, para qué lo quieres¿
<BreoganGal> pero en la version anterior si que tenia, como es que ya no existe?
<xangua> (14:02:06) xangua: BreoganGal: ese ppa ya no contiene ningún paquete. el plugin flash de 64bit ya se encuentra en el repositorio de ubuntu
 * xangua modo jacobo dos dos
<BreoganGal> oki
<BreoganGal> gracias
<jonh_cg01> hola
<jonh_cg01> buenas tardes!
<jonh_cg01> algun cliente de twitter que se integre bien al menu de ubuntu 12.04 que no sea gwibber?
<mimecar>  jonh_cg01 la 12.04 no ha sido liberada
<jonh_cg01> pero yo ya la tengo instalada XD
<jonh_cg01> segun la estoy probando pero ah funcionado bien en mi computadora
<xoan> jonh_cg01: turpial o hotot
<dabor> igual que muchos, yo no conozco otro que no sea gwibber, habrá que buscar
<jonh_cg01> hotot se integra bien con el menu?
<jonh_cg01> es que esta horrible el gwibber me va mal
<xoan> sí, tiene una opción en las preferencias para usar el menú de indicadores
<jonh_cg01> aaaaaaah! muchas gracias probare gwibber que es el que usaba en Chakra XD
<xoan> pero no buscabas uno que no fuese gwibber?
<jonh_cg01> jajaja si perdon me equiboque
<jonh_cg01> hotot
<jonh_cg01> en vez de gwibber
<xoan> no te olvides de activar la extensión "Short URL" (si te fijas en el autor, lo comprenderás ;)
<jonh_cg01> si gracias XD
<jonh_cg01> ya va muy bien el ubuntu, tenia mucho que no lo usaba pero me gusto XD
<jonh_cg01> es la onda el Hotot me quedo muy bien gracias XD
<cousteau> ¿dónde están los "repositorios antiguos" de ubuntu?  me acaba de caducar el Maverick
<cousteau> (y aún no me apetece actualizar)
<MiniTux> hola  alguien sabe como recuperar datos de particion formateada por error con mkfs
<Artemis3> MiniTux, con testdisk
<MiniTux> es algun live??
<MiniTux> cuanto tiempo tengo para recuperarlas  me paso hace 1/2 hora
<Artemis3> hmm pues lo ideal es que tengas demontado el disco que vas a recuperar, se puede hacer con un livecd hacia otro disco supongo
<Artemis3> bueno puedes hacer dd a una imagen primero
<Artemis3> y trabajar con la imagen
<Artemis3> MiniTux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<MiniTux> ok
<MiniTux> testdisk no me recupero nada
<MiniTux> listo  con  photorec almenos repurere las fotos
<p47> Normalmente cuando quiero imprimir "solo" una parte de la pantalla lo que hago es usar super key y arrastrar el puntero del ratón. alguna persona sabe por que cuando lo hago las impresiones que por default se guardan en el escritorio quedan azules ? es decir como si tubieran una pantalla azul. en vez de salir nítidas y clara?
<p47> Aqui la muestra. http://imagebin.org/208858
<OvaT> alguien sabe donde puedo descargar drives atheros?
<Deckon> OvaT: en su pagina?
<init> drivers de atheros? que hardware atheros?
<Deckon> madwifi?
<init> tengo entendido que las atheros tiene drivers libres en el kernel, nu se
<OvaT> lo que pasa es que quiero ponerlo en modo Master
<OvaT> y no va.......
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-20
<HorD> uep!
<HorD> cuando sale la 12.04 ?
 * xoan buenas
<xanxu> hola, necesito saber como desactivar la webcam en ubuntu , de modo que este dispositivo no quede ocupada por ubuntu en ningun momento
<xanxu> es para una  webcam integrada en  la maquina , no es una por usb o accesoria, aclaro
<carnau> ubuntu no la va a usar si no la enciendes
<xanxu> no es que tengo el xp professional en la virtual box me instala los drivers para la webcam pero al final falla porque segun creo ubuntu la esta ocupando
<xanxu> y pr eso al final me da el error de deteccion del hardware de la webcam en el virtual box con xp
<xanxu> (y por eso)
<xanxu> en el virtual box con xp es el unico hardware "el de la webcam" que me da error
<xanxu> aqui nadie ha virtualizado su xp professional y no ha reparado nunca en errores semejantes?
<carnau> El canal es altruista. Si alguien lo lee y quiere ayudarte lo hará, no esperes que todo el mundo esté leyendo constantemente el canal, a veces la ayuda no es inmediata :-)
<wicope> para que virtualizar xp si tenemos GNU/Linux? Si la webcam se puede usar en GNU/Linux para queremos virtualizarla?
<xanxu> ok pero el messenger es sagrado en ionternet y no puedon usar la webcam en el xp virtualizado
<xanxu> (en la internet)
<wicope> messenger es sagrado jajaj eso es en tu mundo
<xanxu> si el messenger es una aplicacion consagrada en el mundo de la net
<wicope> hay clientes de msn en GNU/Linux la apariencia cambia pero funciona, no uso msn
<xanxu> y la webcam se puede usar con otros usuarios del messenger nativo?
<wicope> repito en tu mundo desde tu punto de vista, msn es un protocolo más de mensajería instantánea
<wicope> xanxu, tu que crees?
<xanxu> si pero la webcam se puede usar o mejor dicho la video conferencia con otros usuarios del messenger windows se puede usar
<xanxu> ?
<wicope> xanxu, es fácil la respuesta si la buscas en google, no es por nada, pero acabaras antes probándolo
<xanxu> ya lo he hecho he rastreado todo y solo describian el problema pero no dabaqn con la solucion de usar el messenger desde ubuntu?
<xanxu> con su servicio de video conferencia
<xanxu> y por esa razon estoy aqui
<xanxu> ya como ultimo recurso
<xanxu> ninguno de los usuarios mas aventajados de este canal saben como lograrlo?
<wicope> xanxu, a ver con que programas has intentado hacer la videoconferencia desde GNU/Linux hacia un cliente msn de windows?
<xanxu> amsn y su protocolo no sirve para las video conferencias
<wicope> si sólo has probado amsn entonces no sabes buscar en google
<wicope> búscate un manual de como buscar el google para encontrar lo que buscar
<xanxu> el emesene o como se llame que ya no me sale no tiene soporte para las videoconferencias tampoco creo que no tiene soporte para la webcam
<wicope> bien ya llevas dos, pero hay más que soportan lo que buscas (aunque como dices no te funcione)
<xanxu> los demas comunican con los users de messenger pero sin video conferencia
<xanxu> el xp virtualizado es la unica alternativa porque con wine pare imposible lograrlo
<xanxu> (parece imposible)
<wicope> ninguno de los usuarios mas aventajados de este canal saben como lograrlo? por este c
<xanxu> hay alguien aqui que con wine haya podido usar el messenger con todas sus funciones en este caso el de la webcam?
<xanxu> bien entonces queda claro que linux no sirve para poder establecer una video conferencia con clientes del messenger?
<xanxu> no hay forma posible de hacerlo?
<wicope> xanxu, en mi momento lo conseguí y hay más programas aparte de amsn y emessene que soportan videoconferencia, suerte, ahh recuerda venir después y volver a preguntar
<carnau> si que la hay, es software libre
<xanxu> o quien lo sepa de aqui se lo esta callando o reservando?
<xanxu> que software libre si ninguno sirve para establecer video conferencias con clientes del messenger que son una legion
<carnau> xanxu, ya te dije que el canal es altruista. Cuanto más impertinente seas, menos ayuda recibirás.
<xanxu> a tu familia le vas a perdir que se conecten con un programa raro de gnu linux para establecer una video conferencia con un cliente messenger?
<carnau> xanxu, te recomiendo que antes de pedir soporte por cualquier vía / canal, te leas este documento, te servirá de mucha ayuda: http://www.sindominio.net/ayuda/preguntas-inteligentes.html
<xanxu> mi pregunta es tan  y tan y tan inteligente que no dais con la solucion y por eso ahora atacais a quien pregunta
<carnau> mi familia usa GNU/Linux y no se conectan a ningún programa raro. Si crees que no van a poder soportar el aprender a usar un programa de mensajería que no sea MSN Messenger, quizá lo mejor para ellos es que no usen Ubuntu.
<carnau> xanxu, siendo impertinente, no vas a conseguir nada. Aquí no estamos para servirte y menos para aguantarte.
<xanxu> pero a los que usan el messenger que son una legion como les vas a obligar que usen los de gnu linux?????????
<carnau> yo nunca he obligado a nadie a usar un programa que no quiere
<xanxu> pero si es necesario y es el unico que puedes usar no te queda mas remedio que hacerlo
<xanxu> y por eso estoy aqui buscando respuestas utiles no impertinencias
<xanxu> cuando alguien llega aqui y pregunta algo que es necesario resolver ,¿ te crees que se le puede contestar con esto?    http://www.sindominio.net/ayuda/preguntas-inteligentes.html
<wicope> xanxu, es mi respuesta preferida por muchos años
<xanxu> eso si que es una impertinecia y de las gordas
<wicope> xanxu, cada uno ve las cosas como las ve
<xanxu> chao se me acaba la conexion que es cara y para nada
<fosco_> wicope: haciendo amigos? ;)
<wicope> si de los buenos... por mi naturaleza soy hostil si no le gusta pues (no puedo hacer nada). En realidad intentaba ayudarle pero después cambie de opinión
<wicope> por su forma de decir las cosas
<fosco_> hay muchas maneras de ayudar, pero en general el que viene pidiendo ayuda sólo piensa en una manera
<wicope> y como nadie me obliga a nada pues todos contentos
<fosco_> quiere su respuesta y la quiere rápida y directa :)
<wicope> si eso lo entiendo
<wicope> nahh no tengo nada personal contra nadie, es como me pille el día, a lo mejor hablo con el (no lo creo) después y de verás intento ayudarle dándole mi conocimiento y sabiduría pero tiene que salir de mí, no me pueden obligar
<wicope> en verdad rectifico: si tengo cosas personales contra la gente que "hace putadas sin yo hacerle nada"
<wicope> la definición de puta la dejo para offtopic
<wicope> s/puta/putada
<zk_> hola alguien me ayuda con el moun software center,  no se abre
<fosco_> buenas
<jmanuel_cool> saludos gentes
<twikzer> hola
<twikzer> hola
<twikzer> hay alguien conectado?
<fosco_> no
<twikzer> xd
<jmanuel_cool> twikzer, no, sólo los bots de seguridad que monitorizamos el canal, por si algún despistado se conecta XD
<twikzer> eliminaron skype y msn de ubuntu12.4 ?
<twikzer> no los encuentro en en synaptic ni en el centro de software
<buenaventura> qué necesitas twikzer ?
<twikzer> skype y msn messenger para ubuntu 12.4
<twikzer> pero no me aparecen en synaptic
<buenaventura> msn messenger no tienes, puedes usar empathy, emesene, pidgin, amsn...
<buenaventura> te sobran opciones
<buenaventura> para el skype, tienes que activar todos los repos disponibles
<twikzer> no estaba amsn?
<buenaventura> desde orígenes del software creo
<buenaventura> amsn sí
<twikzer> tampoco me aparece
<buenaventura> qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<jmanuel_cool> twikzer, creo que tienes que agregar un repo ppa
<jmanuel_cool> o algo así
<twikzer> 12.4 lts
<buenaventura> jmanuel_cool: no hace falta
<buenaventura> al menos que haya cambiado en la 12.04
<buenaventura> a menos*
<twikzer> que mal, desde la 10.4 solo an echo que ponerle nueva interfaz y quitarle opciones
<buenaventura> twikzer, es el canal para soporte, no para quejarse :)
<twikzer> que repositos tengo que añadir o donde los encuentro?
<buenaventura> activa el software de terceros desde orígenes del software
<twikzer> lo active en la instalacion
<RGiskard> búscalo en el centro de software entonces
<estudiant> alguien sabe donde se encuentra el fichero known_hosts de ssh?
<estudiant> deberia estar en /etc/ssh no?
<shambala> hola mundo alguien q me ayude a configurar un scaneer tx130 de epson
<guampa> estudiant: ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<estudiant> :o cierto
<estudiant> que raro
<estudiant> a que se debe esto? porque esta en el home?
<estudiant> porque forma parte de la configuracion del cliente?
<estudiant> y no del servidor?
<estudiant> supongo que es eso
<estudiant> pero lo raro entonces es que el fichero ssh_config si esta en /etc/ssh
<guampa> lo que esta en /etc es config general del sistema, lo que esta bajo el home es de usuario
<estudiant> ok entiendo
<estudiant> entonces deduzco que todos los usuarios comparten configuracion del cliente
<guampa> no
<estudiant> excepto la info sobre los hosts remotos (know
<guampa> como vos, como usuario usas tu cuenta para acceder a otros hosts, o accedes desde otros hosts a tu cuenta de usuario
<estudiant> known_hosts
<guampa> es natural que la info de hosts conocidos se almacene en tu usuario, son hosts conocidos "para tus sesiones"
<estudiant> ok, pero aun asi como el ssh_config esta en /etc/ssh signfica que todos los usuarios de mi maquina comparten configuracion del cliente
<estudiant> no?
<guampa> si, eso es la config generica
<estudiant> oks
<guampa> se puede sobreescribir con una config de usuario
<guampa> o con switches
<estudiant> sep, supongo que si
<estudiant> bueno, en 15minutos empiezo el examen, deseame suerte xD y gracias.
<estudiant> que vaya bien
<shambala> alguien q me ayude a configurar un scaneer tx130 de epson
<guampa> suerte xD
<estudiant> x)
<estudiant> gracias
<jmanuel_cool> shambala, ¿multifunción?
<shambala> si
<shambala> ya tengo la impresora jalando
<shambala> pero el scanner no puedo
<shambala> estoy en la pag de http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/ pero no encuentro mi modelo
<shambala> desde ayer he querido hacer jalar el scanner y nada
<jmanuel_cool> shambala, es algo relacionado a las reglas udev (en este momento no lo recuerdo con exactitud) yo lo hice en una oportunidad con un modelo de hace tres o cuatro años con el ubuntu de turno
<shambala> desde la consola puse:sane-find-scanner -q y me respondio esto:
<shambala> found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x0883 [EPSON Epson Stylus TX130 Series]) at libusb:007:002
<shambala> ya me kedo
<shambala> creo q lo unico q tenia q hacer era entrar al canal llenarme del espiritu y listo
<shambala> gracias
<jmanuel_cool> shambala, XD suele pasar
<jimlestat> tengo problema con 2 repositorios porfavor ayuda
<jimlestat> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<jimlestat> este es el error
<buenaventura> no existe la url, está claro
<jimlestat> como lo elimino porq no puedo actualizar el sistema
<buenaventura> con ppa-purge
<buenaventura> creo
<buenaventura> ah, tenés que instalarlo ppa-purge
<buenaventura> .
<jimlestat> ok leere gracias
<buenaventura> desde orígenes del software creo que podés eliminarlo también
<buenaventura> de manera gráfica
<jimlestat> ahhh ok
<jimlestat> pero al eliminarlos no se corre riesgos ?
<jmanuel_cool> jimlestat, si, corres el riesgo de que no te de ese error otra vez
<buenaventura> jajaja
<jimlestat> jajjjaja
<jmanuel_cool> jimlestat, al eliminar repositorios, no es normal que de errores ni fallas
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> 1 Pitido Largo, y 2 Pitidos cortos
<Harpagornis> eso es de la tarjeta gráfica no?
<Deckon> BIOS?
<fosco_> Harpagornis, no, es morse
<buenaventura> -..
<Harpagornis> Deckon, si
<buenaventura> sí? joder, pregunta qué bios
<buenaventura> qué modelo de mother?
<Harpagornis> buenaventura, asus m2n4 sli
<Harpagornis> creo que es una adward la bios
<buenaventura> si es award tiene que ser gráfica
<buenaventura> http://jxxx.wordpress.com/2007/10/07/bios-codigo-de-pitidos/
<buenaventura> Harpagornis: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/247365-30-asus-m2n4-bios-beep-codes-have
<Harpagornis> no me carga la página de asus para saber la bios
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien conoce la distro pear linux?
<Harpagornis> buenaventura, te suena de algo CrashFree BIOS 3 ?
<buenaventura> no, ni idea
<Deckon> Harpagornis: según leo es una herramienta para updatear el BIOS de asus
<Harpagornis> por eso, pero si la bios es ta corrupta
<Harpagornis> y solo me pone eso sobre la bios de la placa
<Harpagornis> no se que marca es la bios
<Harpagornis> para saber la causo de los pitidos
<PunkiD> hi all!
<PunkiD> rengo my friend!
<xenxu> Hola, por fin consegui que virtual box en ubuntu pudiera hacer detectar la webcam del messenger del xp virtualizado, pero no se como hacer para que tambien use  la aceleracion por hardware en 3D , la tengo activada en virtual box y en directx de xp pero no la usa y no se si sera por esta razon :   Virtualbox, es un programa más que nada usado para probar sistemas operativos, Linux , Mac , xp, 7 ...  Pero no deja de ser virtual, asi 
<Deckon> xenxu: instala las guest
<xenxu> asi que aceleración 3D desde VirtualBox olvídate .  Por que no va reconocer nunca tu tarjeta gráfica real, si no una virtua
<mimecar> xenxu: cuando dejarás de saltarte los bans?
<xenxu> los guest ya los instale desde modo seguro y con el plugin 3D esperimental pero no hace uso de la aceleracion por hardware
<mimecar> cuando quieras respetar el tiempo de los bans me avisas
<xenxu> saltarme que a que se refiere?
<mimecar> a que tienes un ban y te lo saltas todos los días
<mimecar> con nick nuevo y usando proxys para evitarlos
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, que paso con ese tipo?
<mimecar> SergioMeneses: es un usuario que tiene puesto un ban
<mimecar> y se lo salta continuamente
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, veo
<mimecar> en lugar de dejar que caduque el tiempo del ban
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, ok... algo intenso el chino
<carnau> mimecar, estuvo esta mañana, qué impertinente...
<mimecar> me lo han comentado
<jmanuel_cool> carnau, ¿mimecar impertinente? eso es imposible XDDDDD
<mimecar> jmanuel_cool: es de un usuario que había antes :P
<jmanuel_cool> jejejejeje, ¿que tal todo mimecar ? tiempo sin leerle
<mimecar> en 15 minutos dejarás de leerme...
<jmanuel_cool> bueh, igual es bueno ver nicks conocidos
<carnau> jmanuel_cool,  no él, sólo faltaría
<mimecar> carnau: en los días de la liberación no lo tengo tan claro
<SergioMeneses> en 15 minutos estalla mimecar .... /o/
<pepebon> hola wapos
<Goku> lol
<pepebon> no consigo arrancar el ubuntu 12.04 en un pc de sobremesa, con un procesador intel E2160 core2duo 1.8 cache 1MB, ni con cd de instalacion ni con la llave usb,en cambio en otro, un  portatil las dos me arrancaron, me baje la Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Beta 2
<pepebon> todo el mundo duerme?
<arp-> zzzZZZZ
<pepebon> jajaja
<arp-> :P
<pepebon> segun esto hay 59 personas en conversacion
<arp-> ok
<pepebon> serán sordomudas
<arp-> sep
<pepebon> la mayoria no estan, pero siguen conectadas?
<init> !ubuntu+1 pepebon
<kubot> pepebon: Precise Pangolin es el nombre clave de Ubuntu 12.04 - Soporte solo en inglés en #ubuntu+1
<arp-> se
<arp-> quedan ahi dleando
<arp-> idelando
<arp-> idleando
<arp-> ..
<Deckon> pepebon: ya intentaste con noapic o nolapi o con acpi=off?
<pepebon> como se hace eso?
<pepebon> al arrancar ?
<Deckon> si
<pepebon> es que no sale nada y arranca otra vez el que tengo   ya instalado
<Deckon> entonces puede que tu problema sea de booteo
<Deckon> revisa si en tu BIOS esta configurado para que inicie desde el lector o desde la usb
<pepebon> lo he puesto de las dos formas y llevo con ubuntu desde el 2005
<pepebon> me voy a pasar al portatil y voy a reiniciar este a ver
<pepebon> un mmonçmento
<Deckon> pepebon: revisaste que la imagen este correcta?
<pepebon> hola again
<pepebon> pos esto ahora ha arrancado con el live cd, creo k el el cd no va bien
<pepebon> rasca mucho
<pepebon> y tarda tela
<carnau> Hay alguna forma de restringir los resultados de búsqueda del dashboard?. Algo tipo añadir un fichero en una carpeta para que entonces el contenido no aparezca en los resultados.
<Deckon> siempre es bueno meter la pr0n en una carpeta oculta justamente pare que no pase eso ;-)
<init> lol
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> una pregunta rapida
<BreoganGal> en las actualizaciones de ubuntu
<BreoganGal> esto que viene a ser:
<BreoganGal> actualizaciones aun no publicadas de onoric-proposed
<BreoganGal> ?¿
<BreoganGal> que afecta y que archivos son?
<BreoganGal> son como betas?
<Deckon> oneric betas?
<Deckon> no creo
<BreoganGal> a ya vi
<BreoganGal> son actualizaciones aun no testeada a fondo o que estan a la espera de liberarse en algun paquete
<BreoganGal> por ejemplo ahora la version que sale en 5 dias
<fitoschido> BreoganGal, Deckon: Las actualizaciones «-proposed» son las que están a espera de ser verificadas para comprobar que efectivamente corrijan los bugs que se supone que corrigen
<fitoschido> una vez que se realiza dicha verificación, las actualizaciones en -proposed se mueven a -updates
<fitoschido> (por ejemplo, de oneiric-proposed a oneiric-updates)
<chilicuil> o/
<chilicuil> o/ fitoschido
<FerchoLP> Hola
<Deckon> o/
<FerchoLP> Estoy con Xubuntu 11.10. Si hago el upgrade a 12.04 ahora, hay alguna diferencia a que la haga la semana que viene? o luego tendría que hacer otro upgrade hacia la versión estable?
<fitoschido> hola chilicuil
<Deckon> FerchoLP: puede que si tengas que hacer algun update pero no seria tan grande como si lo haces ahora
<fitoschido> FerchoLP: No habría ninguna diferencia si continuaras instalando actualizaciones
<FerchoLP> claro, pero sería un update común, no otro upgrade
<fitoschido> exacto
<Deckon> pero es recomendable que hagas resplandos, pasar de una version a otra puede traer problemas
<init> s/puede/trae/ :P
<FerchoLP> ah, gracias. sí sí, lo sé. De todas formas tengo /home en partición aparte. Salvo que haya un error muy grave en el instalador, lo peor que puede pasar es que algún soft no funcione pero no que se pierdan datos
<init> especialmente upgradeando a una beta
<Deckon> FerchoLP: por aqui a pasado mas de uno que se queda sin sistema
<FerchoLP> sí, no tengo problema con eso, mientras no pierda el home...
<Deckon> si es asi te seria mejor reinstalar, menos basura para el sistema
<FerchoLP> lo peoooor que puede pasar es tener que volver a hacer una instalación fresca
<FerchoLP> sí, estoy indeciso entre hacer una o la otra
<fitoschido> Deckon: para eso está BleachBit, muy recomendado :)
<FerchoLP> no tengo cds a mano, pero por ahí me conviene pasar al pendrive la version 12 con unetbootin e instalar de cero
<Deckon> se, no creo que haga maravillas
<pepebon> ya instalé 12.04 ahora esta actualizando, se puede usar gnome en vez de unity?, en el logueo no hay opcion, despues de actualizar viene la opcion de gnome?
<pepebon> :-D
<pepebon> hhhhhhhhh
<pepebon> ahora parece que estan saliendo otras  2000 act
<pepebon> actualizaciones
<pepebon> jo y yo con sueño
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-21
<xial> hoila
<xial> lol
<esmirlin> chicos si añadado dos veces sin querer un ppa mediante apt, debería de eliminarla o algo¿?
<debsan> probablemente
<esmirlin> debsan: pero cómo puedo saber si están duplicadas¿?
<debsan> te saldría un error que dirá algo así como duplicate source
<esmirlin> ah pues no no me sale nada :S
<debsan> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<xial> algun remote capture packet ?
<xial> ?
<esmirlin> xial: me decías a mí?
<xial> esmirlin priv
<ElWuilMeR> Saludo a todos, alguien sabe como solucionar esto... usr/lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by /bin/bash) alguna idea.?
<ElWuilMeR> y lo mismo me dice para versiones `GLIBC_2.8' y `GLIBC_2.11'
<cousteau> ElWuilMeR, cuándo te sale ese error?
<ElWuilMeR> cousteau, cuando ejecuto la aplicación. Es el AutoScan-Network-1.50
<cousteau> de dónde sacaste esa aplicación?
<cousteau> la compilaste, la bajaste, la instalaste de repos?
<ElWuilMeR> cousteau, la descargue de la pagina oficial
<ElWuilMeR> y ejecuto el ./start.sh
<cousteau> está compilado?
<cousteau> claramente no es compatible con esta versión de ubuntu...  ¿tiene el código fuente disponible?  ¿hay especificaciones de qué sistemas están soportados?
<ElWuilMeR> cousteau, hhhuummm los requerimiento que pide son:
<ElWuilMeR> This application requires :
<ElWuilMeR> - Linux kernel 2.4 or higher (2.6 recommended) with X-Window
<ElWuilMeR> - INTEL® or AMD®
<ElWuilMeR> - Hard drive space: 30 MB for program installation
<cousteau> - Un pastebin
<cousteau> - Un link a la página donde dicen todo eso
<ElWuilMeR> se me olvido el floo :/
<ElWuilMeR> cousteau, esta es la pagina oficial de la aplicacion: http://autoscan-network.com/
<cousteau> ...el hecho de que pongan enlaces a softonic y softpedia como premios no inspira mucha confianza
<ElWuilMeR> cousteau, es una aplicacion que viene en Backtrack.
<cousteau> yo me bajaría el código fuente y lo intentaría compilar
<ElWuilMeR> cousteau, dejame intentar asi.
<ElWuilMeR> gracias por la sugerencia ya te digo como me va.
<cousteau> de nada  :)
 * cousteau se va a dormir
<cousteau> buenas noches
<FernandoCueva> puedo guardar archivos con caracteres Ñáé en ext3 y ext4
<HorD> hola gurizada!
<joaco> hola que tal
<joaco> como puedo cambiar la imagen de splahs en xfc
<fosco_> buenas
<vstryker1000> Hola amigos muy buenas noches aquí
<vstryker1000> tengo una duda
<vstryker1000> Lo que pasa es que recién instalé
<vstryker1000> Ubuntu 11.10 en mi HP pavilion
<vstryker1000> y lo que me preguntaba es como activar mi red inalámbrica por que me pone el mensaje de falta el firmware
<vstryker1000> pueden ayudarme?
<fosco_> vstryker1000: estas en ubuntu ahora?
<vstryker1000> no estoy en otra PC
<fosco_> lo primero que debes hacer es conectar ubuntu a internet mediante cable, vas a necesitar internet para instalar los paquetes q te faltan
<vstryker1000> a muy bien gracias lo probaré
<vstryker1000> en caso de que no sirviese que otra forma puedo utilizar?
<fosco_> una vez conectado entra aquí desde ubuntu y te podremos ayudar mejor
<vstryker1000> a muchas gracias
<vstryker1000> Fosco
<vstryker1000> ^^
<MICADO01> hola
<guest-oGUPhS> ¿Hay alguna forma de autentificarse si entras con una sesión guest?
<guest-oGUPhS> Algo va mal en mi sesión y cuando pongo el password, entra en el escritorio, y luego me hecha a la pantalla de login otra vez
<mimecar> abre una consola y ejecuta login
<guest-oGUPhS> mimecar, no lo conocía, pero no va
<guest-oGUPhS> grrrr, quien me mandó actualizar ejejje
<mimecar> a que has actualizado?
<guest-oGUPhS> estoy en 12.04! (lo se, no ha soporte...)
<mimecar> mala idea
<carnau> ya, seguro que es alguna cosa del profile, bueno ya lo cambiaré...
<JotaK> Hola, suele tardar mucho ubuntuone en enviar el código de verificación de la cuenta?
<JotaK> me registré ayer y todavía nada
<carnau> mimecar: ya se porque es. ¿Me puedes ayudar un poquito? o:-)
<mimecar> de las 12.04 hasta final de mes no hay soporte
<carnau> si no me equivoco, tengo la partición home cifrada, y
<carnau> no la monta al entrar...
<carnau> bueno, gracias de todos modos!
<carnau> !ecrypt
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ecrypt'.
<carnau> !ecryptfs
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ecryptfs'.
<carnau> !ecrypt-fs
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ecrypt-fs'.
<carnau> !cifrado
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'cifrado'.
<mimecar> carnau: para que cifras la partición?
<carnau> es un portátil
<carnau> principalmete porque si me lo roban, tengo información sensible
<mimecar> necesitas tener todos los datos cifrados?
<carnau> tanto personal como profesional
<carnau> me está bien así, se que se puede hacer por carpetas
<carnau> pero no creo que afecte tanto al rendimiento. Almenos no lo he notado.
<carnau> bueno, me leeré la documentación y sino siempre me quedará #ubuntu+1 :-)
<carnau> hora de comer!
<carnau> mimecar, lo arreglé. ¿Por casualidad hay algún log que muestre todas las operaciones que se han echo al hacer un update?
<Deckon> apt-get?
<carnau> en el history hay los paquetes instalados, pero no me sirve...
<carnau> si, en /var/log/apt/history.log
<Deckon> no, yo me refiero al log de apt
<carnau> ahhhh, el term.log, voy a ver
<carnau> el log de apt está en /var/log/apt
<Deckon> no hera apt-get.log?
<carnau> /var/log/apt/history.log y /var/log/apt/term.log
<Deckon> ha ok
<carnau> aunque no está todo... a saber que proceso me cambió los permisos del directorio ecryptfs
<carnau> Setting up ecryptfs-utils (96-0ubuntu3) ... <--- Tiene pinta, pero imposible de saber.
<Deckon> en syslog?
<carnau> no, eso no sale ahí
<carnau> me da pena, porque lo reportaría.
<darkgod> hola amigos les hago una consulta, cada vez que inicio mi pc me salta un cartel pidiendome mi clave para desbloquear el tema de las contraseñas, como que una aplicacion esta intentando acceder a no recuerdo bien que es lo que dice
<darkgod> alguien sabe que puede ser
<darkgod> ??
<george2002> darkgod: la red
<darkgod> que tiene?
<george2002> que si te pide clave de anillos?
<darkgod> uso un modem 3g para internet
<darkgod> clave de anillos? no entiendo
<darkgod> playonlinux me dice que no estoy conectado por ejemplo, puede que tenga que ver con eso?
<darkgod> pero estoy aca asique estoy conectado
<george2002> el cartel al inicio dice, que tienes q meter tu clave para desbloquear anillos?
<darkgod> para desbloquear deposito de claves creo que dice
<george2002> eso mismo darkgod
<george2002> darkgod: http://betatwits.wordpress.com/2010/08/14/eliminar-mensaje-introducir-la-contrasena-para-desbloquear-el-deposito-ubuntu-10-04/
<darkgod> tengo ubuntu 11.10
<george2002> darkgod: eso no es problema
<darkgod> bien
<darkgod> y para que playonlinux deje de decirme que no estoy conectado cuando si lo estoy tenes idea
<darkgod> cada vez que lo abro dice descargando actualizaciones pero despues de un rato se va sin haber actualizado nada
<george2002> mira las preferencias de la aplicacion, algo a de estar mal configurado
<darkgod> bien
<eliricci-usb> alguien sabe cómo hacer control de gamma en ubuntu 12?
<fosco_> xgamma -gamma 0.5
<GridCube> holly cow
<GridCube> D: eso funciona
<fosco_> por supuesto que funciona :)
<debsan> ...
<guisepe> hola
<Deckon> o/
<guisepe> como paso un progrma de ingles a español?
<Deckon> un programa como cual?
<guisepe> arduino
<Deckon> mmm no creo que puedas, no todos los paquetes están traducidos
<guisepe> es un progama de cnc
<chilicuil> que no arduino es una plataforma de desarrollo de hardware?
<guisepe> si
<guisepe> bueno pues la distro de ubuntu para cnc
<Deckon> ??
<Deckon> esa cual es?
<guisepe> linuxcnc2
<matiaslp> hola. acabo de instalar un kubuntu 11.10, y no me aparece el grub, arranca derecho viejo
<matiaslp> es normal eso? siempre he usado Xubuntu, es la primera vez que instalu un Kubuntu y no me habia pasado lo mismo con Xubuntu
<matiaslp> en Xubutu SIEMPRE me aparece el grub con las opciones de memtest y demas
<Deckon> matiaslp: dices que no te aparece el grup pero si te inicia kubuntu?
<chilicuil> matiaslp: sip, es normal, cuando solo tienes un SO en ubuntu, arranca automaticamente.., desconozco porque con Xubuntu era de esa forma, si quieres volver a ver el menu al arranque puedes configurarlo en /etc/default/grub
<chilicuil> !grub2common
<kubot> Para ver una guia resumida de las acciones más frecuentes que se pueden cambiar en grub2 (mostrar menu, agregar una imagen, cambiar la resolución, etc). Ver (en inglés): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302743. Ver también !grub2
<zk_> alguien me ayuda con el grub
<zk_> reinstale ubuntu y he perdido el arranque
<mimecar> no lo has perdido
<mimecar> o el sistema no arrancaría
<zk_> estara ahi
<zk_> pero no sirve
<mimecar> no te inicia ubuntu?
<zk_> no arranco  con f12
<zk_> el grub me da error
<Deckon> que error?
<zk_> y no puedo arrancar el xp
<zk_> no such device
<Deckon> que es eso de arrancar con F12?
<mimecar> la opción de la bios de elegir de donde arrancas
<mimecar> no depende de grub
<mimecar> cómo has reinstalado ubuntu?
<zk_> le indico al ordenador de que disco duro arranque
<zk_> y ahi si carga el grub
<zk_> pero no puedo arrancar el xp
<mimecar> no has instalado grub en el arranque del disco primario?
<zk_> yo le di instalar
<zk_> y eso me hizo
<mimecar> cuantos discos duros tienes?
<omikron4> zk_: si tienes ubuntu ya instalado y arranca.. solo tienes que entrar en el administrador de archivos, la particion que tienes para windows. entonces ya puedes hacer desde el terminal.. sudo update-grub y despues sudo grub-install /dev/sd?
<zk_> dos el primero con windos y el otro ubuntu
<zk_> bien
<zk_> ya hecho el primero
<zk_> en el segundo para que es?
<zk_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-17-generic
<zk_> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-17-generic
<zk_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic
<zk_> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
<zk_> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<debsan> mmm
<zk_> reinicio
<BreoganGal> holaa
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> que programa usais vosotros para crear ISOs?¿
<GridCube> mkisofs
<BlouBlou> Alguno sabe las novedades de kubuntu 12.04?
<BlouBlou> a parte de una versión más reciente de kde, obviamente
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-22
<dzup> hola
<andrewilr92> alguien ha usado aircrack.ng con una broadcom 4312
<FernandoCueva> quiero instalar un juego, debo descomprimirlo como usuario o como root?
<Filth666> hola
<Filth666> alguien que pued ayudarme
<Filth666> ?
<Filth666> nadie escribe aqui?
<fosco_> buenas
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> holaaa???
<fosco_> !hi
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<BreoganGal> una pregunta
<BreoganGal> vi bastantes programas para pasar uncd a una iso
<BreoganGal> y a montarlos
<BreoganGal> vosotros cual me sugeris
<BreoganGal> yo usaba alcohol y daemon en windows, pero qui va ser que sera otro, jje
<fosco_> yo uso unetbootin
<BlouBlou> Tukeke: :P
<BreoganGal> pero ese tambien es para hacer cosas en distribuciones no?
<fosco_> cosas?
<mimecar> BreoganGal: depende de la ISO que quieras pasar
<fosco_> no, es para pasar isos a usb
<BreoganGal> yo preguntaba una aplicacion para meter un cd en el pc y crear una iso de el
<BreoganGal> y luego montarla en el pc
<mimecar> K3B / Brasero lo hacen
<mimecar> te funcionará con CD's normales, no con los que tengan protección
<BreoganGal> brasero crea isos y las monta?
<BreoganGal> mola, jje
<mimecar> brasero crea ISOs
<BreoganGal> y si tiene proteccion?
<mimecar> y tu las monta
<mimecar> te fastidias
<BreoganGal> jaja, algo abra no?
<BreoganGal> en windows me la podia saltar
<mimecar> no estas en windows
<fosco_> BreoganGal: para crear una iso no necesitas ningun software especial
<mimecar> aparte que luego el juego detectará que no estas usando un disco original
<fosco_> BreoganGal: simplemente mete el CD, montalo donde sea o fíjate donde se ha montado y en un terminal ejecutas
<fosco_> genisoimage -o cd.iso cd_dir
<BreoganGal> no, uso ubuntu
<BreoganGal> oki, probare
<fosco_> luego puedes montar la iso haciendole clic con el boton derecho desde nautilus
<fosco_> o por linea de comandos
<BreoganGal> en windows usaba alcochol 120 para crear imagenes y si ya tenia la imagen las simulaba con daemon y genial, nada de problemas, pero como aqui esos nada, hay que buscar alternativas
<BreoganGal> o way
<fosco_> mount -t iso9660 cd.iso /mnt
<fosco_> BreoganGal: no hay nada de eso porque no es necesario, el sistema gestiona perfectamente isos sin necesidad de ningun software externo
<BreoganGal> l que vi aqui, eran graficos apra la consola si no querias usar la terminal directamente
<BreoganGal> mola, esto, jje
<BreoganGal> y cuando actualice en unos dias a la nueva version de ubuntu no me hace falta hacer nada mas que darle a actualizar en el gestor verdad?
<fosco_> si
<BreoganGal> esta bn, jje
<BreoganGal> lo que mas me flipa de linux es su velocidad, especialmente al copiar
<BreoganGal> una peli de 1gb por ejemplo, aqui tarda un plis
<BreoganGal> en win buff
<mimecar> BreoganGal: si tienes bien configurado windows tardan lo mismo
<BreoganGal> curioso...usaba xp, y sin configurar nada en ninguno de los dos, aqui me iba mejor
<mimecar> XP tiene más de 10 años
<fosco_> como dijo un gran tipo hace ya muchos años "al César lo que es del César", XP no es un mal sistema, pero Linux y Ubuntu le han pasado por delante en casi todo
<BlouBlou> XP es un mal sistema, corrijo
<BlouBlou> Está hecho mal aposta para que compres antivirus, antispy, y para que cuando salga otro win más nuevo lo compres porque el anterior es basura en comparación del nuevo
<fosco_> bueno, seguramente hay opiniones para todo, a mi no me parece malo
<mimecar> BlouBlou: es un software que tiene más de 10 años
<BlouBlou> mimecar: te digo xp como te puedo decir win 7
<mimecar> y cuando linux tenga más cuota hablamos de la presencia de virus y demas
<BlouBlou> windows está hecho a posta mal para que compres antivirus
<fosco_> podemos discutir esto en el offtopic si quereis, es un tema interesante
<hashashin> nas
<SadlyMistaken> hola, alguien sabe usar ImageMagick (sí, lo de "convert *.tiff *.jpg" en la terminal) ???? Es que está todo en inglés y no se elegir la formula exacta
<SadlyMistaken> para que no comience en los lotes por 0, si no por 1
<afkael> Hola!!
<afkael> añguien me ayuda con ésto: E: Error http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Sources 404 Not Found
<afkael> *alguien
<hashashin> afkael, sigue probando estará caido o saturado
<afkael> hashashin.. hace 20 días que viene asi.
<SadlyMistaken> 20 días... uhm
<hashashin> afkael, pues quizá no exita ya ese ppa
<hashashin> exista*
<SadlyMistaken> a mi me parece raro que ponga "oneiric" y no "oneric"
<SadlyMistaken> ah si, es "oneiric ocelot" sorry
<SadlyMistaken> jejeje
<Xago> hola amigos...tengo una pregunta...cómo en Ubuntu/Linux puedo tener el mismo servicio que posee Apple/Mac con su iCloud y que puedo localizar el laptop
<m4v> eh, ni idea a que te refieres, que es el "iCloud"? una nube?
<init> igual, no entiendo como podria dar un lugar exacto... gps en el laptop?
<Xago> tengo un colega con un macbook pro y me demostró cómo ubicaba su laptop, su ipad y su iphone...uno de tres estaba a 80 kms app del lugar
<Deckon> Xago: y luego?
<urullika> quetal amigos ??...deseo aprender a programar en c empesar por algo ....soy novato alguien puede recomendarme un manual q me ayude ....no  que sea facil ....pero q pueda entender y aplicar  ???....gracias
<Xago> lo que sucede es que ayer entraron a robar a casa y se llevaron 4 notebooks :(
<fzeta> wuaaa!!
<Deckon> mis condolencias
<Xago> y no sé si en Linux o x86 de Intel tengamos esa tecnología
<Xago> :'(
<Deckon> Xago: es un software
<Deckon> no se si haya otro multi plataforma pero tienes prey
<Xago> pero cómo sin GPS puedes saber dónde se encuentra un laptop?
<Deckon> por ubicacion ip atraves de red wifi
<Xago> yo creo que Mac además registra la MAC Address de cada equipo ...y conjuga ambos datos para ubicarlo
<Deckon> mas bien yo supongo que sea por la mac
<Xago> te parece que pueda ser así?
<Deckon> si
<Deckon> se me hace mas logico
<Xago> a mí tb
<Xago> por eso...estoy pensando en cambiarme a Mac...solo para tener esa garantía de poder recuperar los equipos
<Xago> de estos malditos hijos de puta que se aprovechan del esfuerzo de otros
<Deckon> Xago: eso lo haces con prey
<Xago> Prey?
<Xago> ayudame
<Deckon> si
<m4v> !lengua Xago
<kubot> Xago: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Xago> pero me refería a los malditos delincuentes
<Deckon> Xago: eso no lo hacen automaticamente las mac o los iphone o los iloquesea
<Xago> ???
<Deckon> eso se hace mediante un software, en mac hay varios pero hay uno que se llama prey que es multiplataforma
<Deckon> e leido que es de los mejorsitos en mac
<m4v> Xago: no importa, en este canal no está permitido ese vocabulario.
<urullika> que tal amigos ...deseo  aprender programacion en c conocen de algun manual??  que sea  practico y entendible....gracias
<Xago> ok..disculpen
<Xago> es que tengo un poco de rabia
<Deckon> urullika: tal vez en gugle encuentres respuesta
<urullika> si pero no es cosa de peresa como crees  es ovio que en google se encuentran miles  pero ese es el problema ....pero si alguno de ustedes me recomienda uno de acuerdo a su experiencia me iria mejor
<urullika> deckon
<algimiro> hola , como podria desde ubuntu restaurar la configuracion que tenia haxe unas horas o un dia ?
<m4v> con un backup... si lo has hecho.
<algimiro> el backup no es automatico cada cierto tiempo en ubuntu como sucede en windows?
<Deckon> hay una utileria que hace algo asi se llam flyback, es como un timemachine para linux
<m4v> Ubuntu no tiene un servicio de recuperación como lo tiene Windows. No conozco una distro que lo tenga.
<algimiro> pues muy mal muy mal por parte de linux no tenerlo
<mimecar> algimiro: puedes hacer backups (si lo configuras)
<algimiro> porque eso soluciona mucho y muy mucho
<mimecar> otra cosa es que no lo hagas
<Deckon> +1
<Deckon> la utileria esta
<Deckon> si no la usas pues linux no hace milagros...todavia
<algimiro> si el utensilio o herramienta esta pero hay que aprender a usarla y en ubuntu hayn miles de aplicaciones para aprender a usarlas
<algimiro> y no todas funcionan muy bien que digamos
<Deckon> al igual que en windows
<mimecar> algimiro: abrir un programa de backups y usarlo es tan complicado?
<algimiro> en windows todo esta mucho mejor testeado en comparacion con el software de linux
<Deckon> jajaja alguien te djo una mentira mi amigo
<mimecar> algimiro: entonces usa windows
<mimecar> que al menos es más fácil configurar los proxys
<algimiro> oiga y como sabe que estoy usando un proy?
<JotaK> xD
<algimiro> no me estara espiando verdad
<mimecar> tu IP sale al entrar en el canal
<Deckon> es increible la clase de gente que pasa por aqui...
 * mimecar vuelve a reiniciar el satelite de espionaje
<Xago> hola muchachos...otra pregunta...tengo "ubuntu one" y necesito saber cómo accedo a esta cuenta vía web
<Deckon> Xago: hay que usar gugle compa http://www.usuarioubuntu.com/2011/06/como-utilizar-ubuntu-one.html
<Xago> jajajaja....siiii....ya lo ví. sorry
<Illuminati> jzjzjzjz
<Illuminati> jajajaja
<Extero> Hola a todos, tengo una duda problema, alquien sabe como volver a los archivos originales de ubuntu, despues de aver instalado un programa externo
<Extero> porque me reemplazo la mayoria de mis paquetes de ubuntu por los de ese programa :(
<mimecar> Extero: qué programa externo has instalado?
<Extero> nose es uno que tienes esa descripcion 151-13~ppa20~loms~lucid
<Extero> y me reemplazo las udev
<Deckon> no sabes que instalaste?
<Extero> eso estaba tratando de recordar, porque hace tiempo que lo tenia instalado, pero devia averlo desintalado, y quedaron esos paquetes hay
<Extero> nose que programa habra sido
<Extero> que instale
<m4v> es un ppa, probaste sacando el ppa con ppa-purge?
<Extero> :S, nose como funciona eso
<Extero> es un programa
<Extero> ?
<m4v> es un comando de consola. como agregaste el ppa en primer lugar?
<Extero> no lo recuerdo :(, porque es un programa que instale hace tiempo
<Extero> pero intentare buscarlo, en internet, porque es instalado tantas cosas
<Extero> XD
<mimecar> para que te modifique udev no es de un programa normal
<m4v> los ppa normalmente se instalan en el sources.list o en el directorio sources.list.d
<Extero> :S, a mi tambien me parecio raro que me alla modificado el udev, intentare buscarlo...
<Deckon> m4v: los ppa no pueden ser gestionados desde el centro de softare?
<m4v> si
<Deckon> y puede ver desde hay que ppa tiene instalados?
<m4v> Extero: estamos seguros que fué ese ppa?
<m4v> Deckon: el ppa es un repositorio, así que sí se puede ver cuales están activados, como cualquier repositorio.
<m4v> pero necesitas la dirección del ppa para tratar de sacarlo con ppa-purge
<Extero> si, le doy a propiedades en el paquete instalado, me dice eso version udev 151-13~ppa20~loms~lucid
<Deckon> si, pero yo me refiero a que si hay un filtro
<Extero> :(, no lo encuentro en los repositorios, creo que lo debi haber eliminado
<m4v> Deckon: mmh, nose, vos decís para ver los paquetes instalados de un repositorio en particular?
<Deckon> si, algo asi, un filtro para ver los paquetes con un source ppa
<Extero> no aparece en las listas un repositorio con ese nombre que busco :S
<m4v> Muon tiene un filtro así, aunque no funciona muy bien. No se si synaptic o el centro de software lo tiene.
<mimecar> Extero: loms~lucid
<mimecar> Linux On My Samsung
<mimecar> https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa
<mimecar> estas usando un repositorio que modifica udev, el kernel y partes importantes
<m4v> Extero: ese es el ppa que usaste?
<Extero> :S, aa creo que recuerdo ese repositorio de samsung, lo ocupe para darle las funcionalidades de las teclas a mi netbok
<m4v> bueno, para probar en sacarlo completamente, deberías instalar el programa ppa-purge desde el apt-get (no está instalado por defecto) y tratar con el comando "sudo ppa-purge ppa:voria/ppa"
<mimecar> m4v: eso le quitará los paquetes?
<m4v> si, tratará de sacarlos.
<mimecar> le funcionará el sistema si quita udev?
<m4v> va a sacar los paquetes del ppa y dejar los originales de Ubuntu.
<m4v> aunque puede que falle. Depende del ppa. Algunas veces me pasó que no pude sacar ppas por problemas de conflictos.
<Extero> :S, espero que no sea mi caso XD
<Extero> como agrego la lista https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa al repositorio
<Extero> no lo tengo en el mio, debi haberlo borrado
<m4v> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:voria/ppa"
<m4v> seguramente el ppa-purge no funciona y no está puesto.
<m4v> si no está puesto el repositorio*
<Extero> gracias,  voy a probarlo ahora, hay les cuento como me fue :)
<Extero> :D, funciona funciona
<Extero> gracias, ahora lo desintalo y volvio al original
<Extero> es raro porque, cuando lo agrege a los repositorios, en el filtro que tiene no aparecia el udev dentro de sus programas
<Extero> pero cuando use el ppa purge lo desintalo y lo cambio por el original :S
<Extero> raro
<Extero> pero ahora todo esta ok,
<Extero> lo voy a reiniciar de todas maneras :D
<init> volvera?
<Deckon> no creo que no, ya tardo...
<cesar1> hola alguien que me ayude diciendo si existe un tipo de programa para hacer diagramas de caso de uso??
<Deckon> un diagrama de flujo no te sirve?
<torkemada> buenas tardes amigos
<cesar1> si me sirve
<torkemada> alguien sabe si hay algun programa de mensajeria (pidgin, empathy u otro) con el que se puedan poner fotos en la venta de conversacion de msn??
<cesar1> si puedes pasame el nombre
<cesar1> de esa aplicacion para hacer diagramas de flujo
<init> cesar1: libreoffice?
<Deckon> cesar1: xmind
<cesar1> init y sabes de algun programa para hacer casos de uso??
<Deckon> torkemada: te refieres a la foto del perfil?
<torkemada> no. a fotos que se van poniendo como fondo en la ventanita de chat
<cesar1> deckon funciona para hacer casos de uso?'
<DJ> torkemada, lo mas cercano seria amsn
<torkemada> es una opcion muy maja y se usa muchisimo
<torkemada> voy a mirarlo, gracias DJ
<Deckon> cesar1: no, es para diagramas de flujo
<Deckon> pero no se si puedas hacer casos de uso
<cesar1> y alguno para hacer casos de uso?
<Deckon> desconozco
<cesar1> unmnm  ok
<cesar1> gracias
<aguitel> under mate session ,when i try to logout and then login in cinnamon it is not working ,anyone know this ?
<omikron4> alguien sabe que ha pasado con la RC de ububntu 12.04?
<omikron4> ubuntu*
<Goku> /wi/win 23
<Goku> lol
<omikron4> Goku: /wi/win 23   ???
<init> fail
<lopez> una pregunta, phenom o athlon x2 ?
<Deckon> lopez: phenom, hasta donde se tiene mejor rendimiento
<lopez> Deckon,  mortal gracias
<m4v> otra vez?
<guardia> hola...quise cambiar la clave del usuario administrador y ahora no me reconoce...estoy como usuario restringido...cómo accedo a mi usuario de nuevo?
<guardia> no puedo entrar con mi usuario ya que intenté cambiar mi clave, pero ahora no me reconoce la nueva clave y tampoco la antigua
<Deckon> mmmm
<Deckon> inteta sudo
<debsan> guardia busca en google, recuperar clave root.
<cousteau> guardia, bloq mayús?
<cousteau> si no tendrás que recuperar la contraseña
<cousteau> entrando en modo de recuperación (te da la opción al principio) y ejecutando   passwd usuario
<debsan> podes hacer fuerza bruta para hackearte (?)
<cousteau> debsan, eso tedría sentido, sobre todo porque la puso él y tendrá más ideas de qué puede ser
<m4v> guardia: el usuario root está desactivado, prueba con lo que dijo cousteau, pero si lo activaste, vas a tener que usar un livecd.
<init> debsan: lol
<cousteau> m4v, no sé yo si por tenerlo activado va a ser necesario eso
<m4v> cousteau: si, porque te va a pedir la clave de root.
<cousteau> ah
<cousteau> aunque entres en modo recuperación?
<m4v> sí, a no ser que hayan cambiado algo.
<Deckon> pero no seria posible usar sudo para obtener permisos y usar paswwd?
<Deckon> *passwd
<m4v> sí, si recuerda la clave de usuario, o si esta tiene permitido usar sudo.
<m4v> no sé igual es que lo que estaba hablando, por Administrador y "usuario restringido" me dio idea que estaba en un Windows en vez de linux.
<Deckon> mm ya se fue
<Splashman> hola alguien sabe algo de ffado?
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> al sabra como hacer para conectar una impresora epson via wifi
<rommel> dado que los draviers no corren con ubuntu
<rommel> desde el cd de instalacion
<rommel> la mmisma ya funciiona via cable pero ahun no pude via wifi
<rommel> alguien sabe si  los archivos.odg se pueden abrir en windows
<cousteau> rommel, creo que sí...
<cousteau> al menos los odt los abre el word
<cousteau> y ods odp etc
<cousteau> y si no, pues te instalas libreoffice en windows
<cousteau> aunque yo prefiero inkscape para dibujo vectorial
<rommel> es q estoi asiendo algo con en open ofice y no se con q extencion guardarlos q desde linux pueda abrirlo en windows pues no puedo imprimir desde p nptebook via wifi
<rommel> inkscape corre en windows?
<rommel> cousteau:  sabras por casualidad como hacerle para configurar mi pc con la imresota por wifi
<cousteau> nop
<rommel> ya la reconocio por cable anteriormente
<rommel> ok gracias ygual
<cousteau> y sí, inkscape va en windows
<Splashman> hola alguien sabe algo de ffado?
<Chelo91> hola
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-15
<m4v> a mi me dura 4 horas, que es más o menos lo mismo que me dura en windows
<Carlitos__> hola
<Carlitos__> como  estan todos
<Carlitos__> alguien  sabe  porque  las  letras  me  salen  asi ?   opci�n de l�nea de �rdenes �i� ?
<m4v> mal encoding, no estarás usando utf8
<Carlitos__> m4v: me sale eso en el  terminal
<m4v> que programa?
<Carlitos__> alt + F2
<Carlitos__> gnome-terminal
<m4v> no entiendo.
<m4v> si, pero que programa estas usando en la terminal, la que te da esas líneas
<m4v> la terminal ya debería estar en utf8, así que debe ser el programa que estas usando en la terminal el que está con otro encoding
<Carlitos__> m4v:  :)
<Carlitos__> por ahi no va  la  cosa
<Carlitos__> seguire buscando
<m4v> sale en la terminal así solo? tenés una captura para mostrar? capaz que entonces está mal el encoding de la terminal, sería raro, creo que es utf8 por defecto
<Carlitos__> m4v:  no me  sale  mal  en  todos los programas
<Carlitos__> no   reconoce las  ñ acentos
<m4v> estas usando Ubuntu realmente?
<Carlitos__> hola a todos
<Carlitos__> alguien   sabe   porque cuando   trato   de  imprimir  desde un programa inkscape por ejemplo no me  deja ?  pero   desde  cualquier  navegador si lo puedo hacer
<Carlitos__> alguien me  puede dar una  luz ?
<GridCube> Carlitos__, inkscape tiene un bug de impresion
<Carlitos__> GridCube:  siempre imprimo hoy actualize y  se vino la  noche
<BxCx> Buenas noches.
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<JR1> hola buen dia, como puedo probar mi puerto serial en ubuntu?
<GridCube> serial?
<GridCube> lol ni 10 minutors
<JR1> si, serial
<GridCube> JR1, que es lo que queres ver?
<GridCube> si no hay nada conectado linux no suele cargar los controladores de las cosas
<JR1> necesito conectar un UPS
<JR1> y este equipo solo funciona en linux por puerto serial
<JR1> lo he probado en windows y funciona perfectamente
<GridCube> si ya, pero lo que digo es, si ya esta enchufado?
<JR1> pero en ubuntu no logro hacer que se comunique
<JR1> ohh si
<JR1> ya esta enchufado
<JR1> habra alguna manera de probar si el puerto funciona?
<JR1> o si esta bien configurado
<JR1> ?
<GridCube> JR1, pasa el pastebin de: dmesg | grep tty
<JR1> [    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
<JR1> [    0.260806] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<JR1> [    0.354227] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<JR1> eso es lo que veo
<GridCube> !pastebin | JR1
<kubot> JR1: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<JR1> ok
<JR1> entendido
<GridCube> JR1, fijate ahi dice que tu serial esta en ttyS0, eso es como COM1
<JR1> oh si
<GridCube> hace, setserial -g /dev/ttyS0
<JR1> hehco
<JR1> hecho
<GridCube> pues ahi tenes, la direccion es /dev/ttyS0
<JR1> y como puedo probar si hay comunicacion?
<GridCube> y te dice el puerto y el irq, no tengo idea de para que sirve todo eso
<JR1> de alguna otra manera
<JR1> que no sea con mi ups
<GridCube> JR1, http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2008/04/10/how-to-test-serial-ports-under-debian-linux/
<GridCube> eso no ayuda demasiado
<JR1> si un poco
<JR1> lo probare
<JR1> tambien tengo otro problema
<JR1> mi tal ejecutar un programa por terminal
<JR1> este no se ejecuta adecuadamente
<JR1> a que se debera esto?
<JR1> creo que xterm no funciona bien o algo asi
<GridCube> no se
<GridCube> http://www.electronicsfaq.com/2010/02/getting-serial-port-to-work-under.html
<sov> saludos!..
<sov> Tengo un problea en compartir carpetas.. alguien que me pueda orientar
<GridCube> !pregunta | sov
<kubot> sov: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<sov> oks, acabo de montar mi servidor de fichero con samba... comparti una carpeta y normal puedo verlo en windows, le quite los privilegios que no puedan eliminar o agregar, pero si ejecutar, mi punto es como prohibir o evitar .. copiar el contenido de esa carpeta al escritorio cliente
<sov> muchachos locos, alguna sugerencia a mi problema
<GridCube> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<franky> lol
<franky> mi sugerencia es que quites windows ehehe
<sov> no uso windows
<sov> el server smb esta sobre ubuntu, mi cliente es windows, no deseo que copien los archivos que eh puesto
<hashashin> sov, copiar implica leer y si no pueden leer... creo que estás confundio en cómo funcionan los permisos en linux y en general
<sov> asi es... leer ya implica.. copiar, el tema solo es ejecutar... nada más que se pueda visualizar pero no copien solo ejecuten
<hashashin> sov para ejecutar tienes que leer el archivo, te repito que estás confundido en cómo funcionan los permisos
<sov> hashashin, entiendo.. lo que me quieres decir, el hecho que ya eh visto en otro lugar.. donde comparten los archivos pero no se copian solo ejecutan, mi pregunta fue.. como se hizo ?
<BxCx> Buenos días.
<BxCx> Existe algún cliente de twitter para terminal?
<buenaventura> BxCx: sí
<buenaventura> tienes twidge
<BxCx> Genial... Buscando.
<buenaventura> o ttytter
<BxCx> buenaventura: Tiene mejor pinta twidge
<BxCx> buenaventura: Gracias.
<buenaventura> de nada, fue un placer googlear por tí
<BxCx> jajajaja
<BxCx> Eso.
<JR1> como puedo configurar mi terminal xterm para que me ejecute bien los programas?
<GridCube> ?
<JR1> cuando intento iniciar un programa solo se queda la pantalla de color negro
<JR1> y no inicia
<JR1> son programas graficos
<JR1> pero no inician
<GridCube> y que tiene que ver xterm?
<GridCube> estas ejecutando una sesion grafica?
<JR1> si
<JR1> estoy en sesion grafica
<JR1> y al ejecutar un programa se abre una ventana de xterm
<JR1> y se queda en color negro
<GridCube> que programa?
<GridCube> que pasa si lo lanzas desde una terminal vosmismo?
<JR1> si
<JR1> de hecho ahi es donde lo lanzo
<JR1> desde terminal
<GridCube> ok
<JR1> es un programa para monitorear un SAI
<GridCube> si desde la terminal ejecutas otro prgrama pasa lo mismo?
<JR1> si
<JR1> pasa lo mismo
<GridCube> hace volar to .bashrc y reinicia sesion
<GridCube> oh, renombrelo to .bashrc-old
<JR1> donde lo encuentro?
<JR1> oh ya
<JR1> ya lo tengo
<JR1> o no
<JR1> creo que no es
<JR1> donde encuentro el archivo
<JR1> ?
<JR1> bash.bashrc?
<GridCube> en tu home esta oculto, apreta ctrl-h
<GridCube> ~/.bashrc
<JR1> ya lo e renombrado
<JR1> reinicio?
<BxCx> JR1: Sólo reinicia sesión.
<vagoneta> ...
<JR1> ok
<lobo> Hola
<Lobo2> Hola a todos
<Lobo2> a ver si alguien puede ayudarme
<chilicuil> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<MrTulias> hola. Alguien no está :)
<Lobo2> tengo un lector de tarjetas Combo Woxter, soy incapaz de hacer que reconozca el dni
<Lobo2> despues de seguir varios consejos de san google
<Lobo2> mi sistema es ubuntu 11.10, y despues de instalarlo tdo, soy incapaz de hacerlo reconocer el dni, Alguna idea?
<Lobo2> Alguna sugerencia?
<Lobo2> el comando pcsc_scan queda trabajando indefinidamente
<Lobo2> no logro hacer que reconozca el dnie
<Lobo2> HOLA¿?
<Lobo2> nadie sabe como se hace?
<chilicuil> ni idea Lobo2
<Lobo2> :(
<Lobo2> y porque es todo tan complicado?
<Lobo2> :(
<pablo_> hola, tengo un problema, alguien puede aydarme?
<Lobo2> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Lobo2> parece ser que el lector no es compatible con esta version de ubuntu
<Lobo2> :(
<braiam> lector de que? cual version de ubuntu? y que tratas de hacer?
<Lobo2> lector de dni-e version 11.10 y trato de que lea el dni.e
<pablo_> graica
<Lobo2> hay bastante ayuda en internet para otras versiones, pero justo esta no hay mucho
<Lobo2> lo poco que he hecho, no ha funcionado
<Lobo2> y no reconoce el dni-e
<Lobo2> alguna idea braiam?
<pablo_> hace unas semanas que instalé xubuntu; tengo una netbook por lo que el entorno de xubuntu es mas liviano que ubuntu, eso me recomehace unas semanas que instalé xubuntu; tengo una netbook por lo que el entorno de xubuntu es mas liviano que ubuntu, eso me recomendaron.
<pablo_> <pablo_> el problema que tengo es sobre la bateria, cuando la utilizo sin el toma corrientes; al llegar al 40% aprox de carga, se apaga el disco duro. No se suspende, ni me avisa que tengo bateria baja.
<pablo_> <pablo_> configure para que me el sistema me avise que tenog bateria baja, y al llegar al estado critico se suspenda; pero no realiza nada de eso. Al llegar al 40% (unos 15min de energía) se apaga! Me pasó varias veces, tengo miedo que me cague el disco duro. allguna sugerencia? el problema que tengo es sobre la bateria, cuando la utilizo sin el toma corrientes; al llegar al 40% aprox de carga, se apaga el disco duro. No se suspende,
<pablo_> ni me avisa que tengo bateria baja. Configure para que me el sistema me avise que tenog bateria baja, y al llegar al estado critico se suspenda; pero no realiza nada de eso. Al llegar al 40% (unos 15min de energía) se apaga! Me pasó varias veces, tengo miedo que me cague el disco duro. alguna sugerencia?
<Lobo2> ni idea
<Lobo2> dejalo conectado a la toma
<Lobo2> :d
<braiam> "40% (unos 15min de energía)" eso me huele a que la bateria esta dañada...
<pablo_> el maximo de carga es del 32% del total de la energia. un 100% cargada dura menos de 2hr.
<pablo_> Cuando era nueva, me duraba entre 5 y 6 hr.
<Lobo2> puede que este dañada
<braiam> cambia la bateria... yo no compraria, ni usaria una portatil que me de menos de 2 horas de carga
<Lobo2> braiam se te ocurre algo para el lector?
<braiam> Lobo2, para ser sincero, no se que es "dni-e", solo te hice la preguntas para que puedas obtener una mejor respuesta
<Lobo2> dni electronico
<Lobo2> es para poder identificarte en internet y hacer algunos tramites
<pablo_> Con un programa, el ACPI, me dio esto: design capacity 4400 mAh, last full capacity 1284 mAh = 29%
<Lobo2> pero el lector de tarjetas no lo reconoce
<braiam> pablo_, cambia la bateria!!
<Lobo2> nose...
<pablo_> braiam el tema es que soy de Argentina, esta netbook la compré en EEUU
<pablo_> ahora buscaré si viene reemplazo.
<Lobo2> gracias de todas formas
<chilicuil> pablo_: si no te molesta meterte en detalles, igual podrias ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager#Debugging_procedure
<Lobo2> Saludos
<braiam> chilicuil, estoy casi seguro de que la bateria esta vieja y que el sistema esta bien...
<chilicuil> braiam: sip, la bateria seguro que esta mal, pero el sistema deberia modificar los valores de carga y descarga con baterias viejas, de tal manera que en vez de que le aparezca 40% le aparezca 5% o el correspondiente
<pablo_> braiam gracias
<pablo_> no se si el sistema esta bien, antes tenia win7, hace unas semanas le puse xubuntu!
<pablo_> se que la bateria está muriendo, hace mas de 3 años que la tengo! pero me llama la atención que Xfce no me avise que queda poca batería
<braiam> el administrador de energia no lee correctamente los valores, si es asi deberias reportar un bug en launchpad
<braiam> ahora, si la bateria de hecho esta dañada y reporta al sistema valores falsos, es probable que el sistema ni se de cuenta de que esta siendo engañado
<pablo_> braiam, como se reporta ese bug?
<pablo_> braiam, al instalar xubuntu, se me arruinó el arranque de win7, asi que no puedo comparar rendimientos de baterías!
<braiam> deberias tratar primero el link que dio chilicuil más arriba para determinar si el problema esta en la bateria o el sistema no detecta correctamente los valores
<pablo_> chilicuil gracias! ahora lo miro!
<pablo_> gracias. Creé un hilo con mi problema, para ver si a alguien sabe que onda las notificaciones de Xfce
<pablo_> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/178250#.UWxDXFruK1F
<pablo_> saludos!
<sec> hola
<sec> alguien ha conseguido instalar sobre una ubuntu o inclusive cualquier distribución linux 2 monitores sobre un ordenador (ej.: pc sobremesa con 2 monitores o portatil con un monitor externo) sin tener problemas de tearing en los videos, entorno gráfico y en el flash video?
<chilicuil> si, yo sec, con xrandr
<zcom> hola buenas
<zcom> quiero instalarme ubuntu en un portatil que no me lee DVD's y la imagen de ubuntu-dekstop-12.10,iso  pesa 753megas y no me cabe en un CD standart de 700 megas
<zcom> hay alguna iso tipo "netinstall" de ubuntu?
<zcom> o que me sugeris que no sea meter la iso en un pendrive porque tampoco funciona el pendrive
<zcom> ya esta
<zcom> probare con el minimal cd
<Allavaz> Hola
<Allavaz> cuanto falta para la 13.04? Esta ya anunciada la fecha de salida de la version final?
<Allavaz> estoy pensando en instalar Ubuntu pero esperare a la 13.04, claro si falta poco para dicha version
<kurama10> Allavaz: sale a finales de este mes
<Allavaz> uh genial, entonces esperare a que salga y despues me paso
<Allavaz> hablo desde XChat de Ubuntu 12.10 con persistencia de datos en mi pendrive, que por cierto anda muy bien, con un par de cuelgues en ciertos programas como por ejemplo el Firefox y el centro de aplicaciones
<bernard_> buenas noches a todos, soy nuevo en esto y tengo varios problemas que me gustaria solucionar
<bernard_> 1 problema, no puedo escribir la n de espana
<omikron4> !help | bernard_
<kubot> bernard_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<omikron4> bernard_: y eso por que?
<bernard_> poco a poco, no hay mensages de error, tengo ubuntu 12.10 y como veis no puedo escribir espana bien ya que me falta una letra y en su lugar sale esto ;
<buenaventura> en ningún lugar? o sólo en el irc?
<dzup> bernard_, normalmente todos los problemas comienzan asi: hola chat!, uso este linux, tengo este hardware, modelo y me da este problema cuando hago esto, aqui esta un ejemplo de mi error, ...    <----y luego esperas que alguien conteste.
<bernard_> en ningun lugar
<bernard_> en la configuracion del teclado si sale.
<dzup> bernard_, deja de explicaciones sin sentido, directo y al grano se aprovecha el tiempo y no se pierde en dar vueltas
<omikron4> prueba abrir un terminal y poner esto. .. setxkbmap --layout es
<dzup> bernard_, te voy a dar un ejemplo: hota chat, tengo ubuntu precise de 32bits, mi pc es un laptop intel i5, HP modelo t-1000, uso gnome, y mi tecla ñ no trabaja, este error meda al tratar de instalar este driver x, www.pastebin.com/etc.etc  . <-
<omikron4> bernard_: pon eso en la consola y si funciona es que dentro del tema de lenguajes no configuraste bien el español... setxkbmap --layout es
<bernard_> dzup, perdon por hacer las cosas mal, comienzo de nuevo.
<Allavaz> Una pregunta
<Allavaz> si yo quisiera instalar ubuntu en este preciso instante
<Allavaz> no me sale la opcion de instalar junto al sistema Win7 (realmente lo tengo)
<Allavaz> deberia redimensionar mi actual particion para luego ahcer las de linux?
<Allavaz> es asi de simple?
<omikron4> Allavaz: si no te da la opcion de instalar junto con los otros sistemas operativos.. hay un problema.. y tendras que probar redimensionar con gparted desde fuera.. de lo contrario podrias eliminar windows
<Allavaz> omg
<bernard_> buenas noches chat, tengo ubuntu 12.10 32 bits o eso creo, equipo un asus z53e . y mis problemas son varios. el primero mi teclado no va bien
<Allavaz> con gparted desde este Ubuntu q estoy usando ahora?
<Allavaz> estoy desde el pendrive
<Allavaz> gparted
<Allavaz> solo ve lo siguiente
<Allavaz> una particion de 289 GB mas o menos
<Allavaz> con el windows 7 ahi
<Allavaz> NTFS la particion y todo
<Allavaz> y un mb libre sin asignar
<dzup> Allavaz, dale instalar, cuando le pregunte instlar junto otros sistemas operativos das SI, si no le sale cancele, y pregunte de nuevo.
<Allavaz> dzup,
<Allavaz> ese es el problema
<Allavaz> no me sale para instalar junto a W7
<Allavaz> por eso digo
<Allavaz> podria achicar la particion NTFS
<Allavaz> unos.. 40 gb
<Allavaz> suficiente
<Allavaz> para instalar solo lo que necesito y ya
<Allavaz> y listo?
<dzup> Allavaz, botee desde windows, redimencione su disco y creas una particion en fat32, booteas buntu desde pendrive y instalas en esa particion.
<Allavaz> :o es facil entonces
<Allavaz> y el BURG ya funciona con ubuntu 12.10?
<Allavaz> porque el menu GRUB es muy feo :s
<Allavaz> hace mucho me fije y todavia no funcionaba con 12.10, llegaba hasta el 12.04
<dzup> |google cambiar keyboard layout en ubuntu 12.02
<dzup> @google cambiar keyboard layout en ubuntu 12.02
<Allavaz> Puedo leer mis discos NTFS una vez haya instalado Ubuntu?
<Allavaz> necesitaria varias descargas hechas desde windows para mi Ubuntu.. probar si logro andar por ejemplo el Multi Theft Auto (GTA: San Andreas Online)
<dzup> bernard_, no hay bot, entonces si arrojas eso en google, el primer enlace que sale es http://www.wikihow.com/Change-Keyboard-Layout-in-Ubuntu (aqui) lo que quieres es probar con deadkeys primero y si no sirve entonces sin-deadkeys.
<omikron4> Allavaz: desde cualquier linux se leen las particiones existentes. ya sean ext4 como fat, como ntfs
<Allavaz> oh es tan genial Linux :3
<omikron4> me piro vampiro al sobre de pobre buenas noches
<VeRo> Hola a todos!!! Necesito que me den una mano. No puedo iniciar sesión, uso linux mint, pero me tira un error "failed to load session ubuntu".
<VeRo> Al principio eran problemas de los servicios de vbox, y los módulos del kernel, pero eliminé el servicio y vbox y nada..
<VeRo> Voy a tratar de copiar el mensaje que tengo ahora.
<VeRo> /etc/mdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup
<VeRo> local user: vero being added to access control list
<VeRo> Setting IM through im-switch for locale=es_Ar
<VeRo> Start IM through /etc/x11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/xinit/xinput.d/default.
<VeRo> Espero que puedan darme una mano, no se qué hacer.
<VeRo> Desde ya gracias.
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-16
<tkw_one_malo> como puedo comparar la salida de un programa --una linea de texto-- contra una linea de texto dentro de un fichero que solo contiene dicha linea.
<tkw_one_malo> o contra una linea de texto escrita por el usuario directamente en la consola
<VeRo> AYUDAAA!
<Allavaz> Hola, una pregunta, alguien me recomienda algun programa bueno para hacer particiones desde windows?
<Allavaz> quiero dejar todo listo para ir a linux y hacer todas las particiones de Linux en el installer
<Allavaz> alguien me tira un nombre?
<VeRo> EL partition magic es el mas usado.
<Allavaz> mm
<Allavaz> ok pero ese es gratis?
<VeRo> Sino el mini wizard tools.
<Allavaz> me parece q me va a costar conseguirlo a ese
<VeRo> El partition no, el último que te dije si.
<Allavaz> la verdad estoy recontra harto de Windows :p demasiada lentitud, aca hay un par de cuelgues en algunos programas pero mas fluido que el windows anda
<VeRo> Mmmm, en taringa! está todo.
<Allavaz> (obviamente lo corro con el pendrive, no se si eso influye)
<Allavaz> Estuve todo el dia usando el sistema, lo configure todo las cuentas y la verdad encontre una comodidad que no habia encontrado hace mucho tiempo...
<VeRo> Buenísimo entonces.
<Allavaz> con sus cuelgues y todo, demasiado estable, lo que se colgaba eran ciertos programas como el de Mensajeria Instantanea que trae y el Firefox... pero un ratito se colgaban y despues arrancaba lo mas bien, y no me trababa el resto de la PC, nada de cuelgues que traban todo y hacen imposible el uso
<Allavaz> voy a esperar a la 13.04 q ya esta por salir y me paso
<VeRo> Probá con la herramienta que te dije para particionar el disco.
<Allavaz> aca lo encontre en CNET
<Allavaz> ok, reinicio, me paso a Windows y armo las particiones para cuando salga el 13.04 que a fin de mes sale segun me dijeron, y ahi de una lo pongo... adios reniegue
<Allavaz> Bien, aca estoy en Windows (que asco u.u)
<WyReSP> jaja xD
<Allavaz> me conviene esperar a la 13.04 o de una poner el 12.10? Porque probablemente salga inestable la 13.04 (no tengo idea sinceramente)
<Allavaz> yo no tengo ningun tipo de apuro, mi unica razon por la que uso Windows es simple: Juegos, pero no creo que Linux le tenga asco al MTA:SA
<Allavaz> es un juego super liviano y aparte he visto muchisimos videos que lo corre a la perfeccion en Linux
<Allavaz> omg ya estoy en el partition tool
<Allavaz> no entiendo casi anda
<Allavaz> nada*
<Allavaz> particiones logicas y primarias
<Allavaz> que significa cada una?
<Allavaz> entiendo mas o menos pero no se que hacen 2 particiones de 1mb sin ubicar
<Allavaz> una de 1mb y otra de 1,11 mb
<Allavaz> ahi en el aire
<Allavaz> el resto el de 289 que es mi disco donde tengo el windows
<Allavaz> alguien me da una mano? ^^
<tkw_one_malo> una mano: cuando se desida a instalar linux .. pues arranque con un livecd y luego use la herramiena llamada gparted ... --debe prestar atencion en no borrar la particion de windows ... caundo mucho reducir su tamaño para dejar mas espacio para la particion donde pondra linux.
<Allavaz> desde windows prefiero redimensionar para no arruinarme el windows
<Allavaz> es que le tengo pena pobre sistema inutil para todo menos juegos lol
<tkw_one_malo> mala idea
<Allavaz> no me digas eso omg
<Allavaz> me dijeron q lo haga desde windows
<Allavaz> para no rompermelo al windows tratando de hacerlo desde linux
<Allavaz> ponganse de acuerdo todos xDDD
<tkw_one_malo> hagalo desde linux con gparted ... .. porque ? pues porque lo hacce desde un livecd que esta requete probado que lo hace bien ...  cosa que no creo que se pueda con windows estando el sistema corriendo sobre la misma particion que quiere redimensionar
<tkw_one_malo> sea practico ... haga todo desde el livecd y sera mas sencillo
<Allavaz> pero mira
<Allavaz> si redimensiono mi particion de windows
<Allavaz> borro una parte con datos
<Allavaz> que va a pasar con eso? por eso me decian q lo haga desde windows
<Allavaz> yo he redimensionado en windows mi misma particion sin problemas
<tkw_one_malo> jajajajajaja
<tkw_one_malo> se ve que no ha usado gparted
<tkw_one_malo> al final haga lo que quera .. yo solo le estoy aconsejando
<Allavaz> nono aqui el que sabe es usted, yo soy un neofito
<Allavaz> nunca use gparted pero eso me dijeron unas horas antes entonces me confundo
<Allavaz> al final no se que hacer, pero obviamente la ultima palabra la tengo yo pues yo soy el que va a llevar a cabo la operacion
<Allavaz> pero no tengo mucha idea sobre el tema y necesitaba aclarar mis dudas. gracias por su ayuda
<tkw_one_malo> ponga un livecd de la distro de linux que quiera instalar ...y abra el editor de particiones --gparted-- y vera lo facil que resulta cambiar las particiones o editarlas o copiarlas o borrarlas o crear nuevas ... hagalo por probar .. pero no de aplicar cambios ... pues si aplica cambio se los hara fisicamente en el disco duro.
<Allavaz> si, eso lo se hacer facilmente, el tema es no destruir mi disco duro
<BxCx> Cada que trato de abrir el Centro de software Ubuntu, me tira el siguiente error
<BxCx> http://i45.tinypic.com/24bkl0m.png
<BxCx> Alguna idea de por qué?
<Allavaz> a ver la imagen..
<Allavaz> por lo que leo, ahi dice que tenes paquetes con versiones obsoletas o algo asi
<Allavaz> por logica (no se nada de Linux yo) te diria que actualices el sistema y deberia funcionar todo de maravillas
<Allavaz-Mobilr> Aca estoy de nuevo
<dabor> BxCx: prueba si se corrige desde una terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<BxCx> dabor: Probando
<braiam> "Debian based systems can also be upgraded by using apt-get dist-upgrade. However, using do-release-upgrade is recommended because it has the ability to handle system configuration changes sometimes needed between releases."
<braiam> por lo tanto, do-release-upgrade es mejor no?
<BxCx> braiam: lo voy a probar
<braiam> ponle sudo antes, ok ;)
<BxCx> seguro
<BxCx> sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade  no funca
<Carlitos__> hola
<Carlitos__> tengo el problema que mi pc no hace caso el teclado ni mouse
<Carlitos__> alfuien me ayuda
<TrueNhero> Buen noches
<TrueNhero> Alguien sabe de un canal en español de android?
 * BxCx Buenas noches
<usbproblem> hola a  todos  acabo  de  actualizar  mi  sistema
<usbproblem> pero no puedo utiilizar  el mouse ni  el   teclado
<usbproblem> si le  hago un lsusb si los  reconoce
<usbproblem> aalguna  iea porque  pasa  esto
<usbproblem> toy
<usbproblem> solo  creo
<usbproblem> nadie  awake , me  muero   de sueño  necesito la  maquina
<usbproblem> hola alguien awake_
<usbproblem> necesito  arreglar mi pc
<usbproblem> algo paso y no me  reconoce  nada
<usbproblem> abuuuuuuuu
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<revelc77> buenos dias
<revelc77> Estoy con problemas con ubuntu y un portatil
<revelc77> de repente pierde la conectividad LAN (por cable) . La interfaz continua con la direccion de ip ,etc pero al hacer ping a cualquier otro host de la red no responde ninguno
<revelc77> sabeis porque puede ser?
<revelc77> Reiniciando vuelve a funcionar
<revelc77> hay alguien ahi?
<noseasasi> revelc77: tranquilo se contesta si se sabe o se puede...
<revelc77> ok
<revelc77> es que me vuelvo loco jejeje . Ya no se que hacer
<revelc77> iba a montar una officina toda con Ubuntu pero esto me esta tirando para atras
<flypp> revelc77, lo primero es averiguar el modelo exacto de tarjeta de red que tienes-> lspci | grep -i ethernet
<flypp> sabiendo el modelo, si es un problema relativo a la tarjeta de red, bastará con pegar la salida del comando en google para ver si hay alguna solución publicada
<revelc77> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82577LC Gigabit Network Connection (rev 06)
<revelc77> ok a ver si encuentro algo
<flypp> revelc77, versión de ubuntu?
<revelc77> 12.10
<flypp> comentario nº5 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/558845
<flypp> aunque el autor del hilo se conectaba por wifi, parece un problema con network-manager y ciertos modelos de intel
<flypp> prueba wi-cd (a mi parecer netamente superior a network-manager) o actualiza a una versión superior
<flypp> *wicd
<revelc77> flypp, esto le pasa con wifi a mi con cable
<revelc77> wicd.. no lo conozco . Pues a probar!!!
<flypp> network-manager suele ser un saco de bugs (también ofrece un abanico de funcionalidades mucho más extensa). Wicd es símple y tiene ciertas ventajas, como ser más ligero, menos intrusivo y dispones de conectividad de red *antes* de iniciar la sesión (muy útil si por alguna razón no puedes iniciar sesión gráfica. Podrás solucionar problemas desde terminal de texto utilizando la red)
<revelc77> hola flypp
<EderNauta> hola ubunteros
<dir> buenas
<EderNauta> Hola dir, que tal el mundo linux? yo estoy satisfecho con mint+
<EderNauta> pero hay una cosa que no me va bien, el programa konsole
<EderNauta> si lo redimensiono o cambio su aspecto se me reinician las X
<EderNauta> aaa, y por supuesto, muchas veces que cierro la consola
<EderNauta> no veas que asco tener que reiniciar siempre con la consola
<dir> EderNauta: que raro, igualmente este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu (no mint)
<dir> hay unos canales para soporte de mint
<EderNauta> ya, pero no busco soporte
<dir> creo que estan en otra red, espera que los busco
<EderNauta> solo lo cmentaba
<dir> ah no? ah ok
<EderNauta> hombre si ya de paso me ves algun canal en español te lo agradeceria
<EderNauta> porque los que tengo son oficiales en inglés
<dir> pues si aca al lado esta #ubuntu-es-cafe para charla de ubuntu/tecnica/cualquiercosa en español, excepto soporte de ubuntu
<dir> y para soporte de mint en español ahi si no conozco
<dir> los que te decia son en ingles
<EderNauta> jajaja ya veo
<EderNauta> este que es? soporte de ubuntu?
<dir> sip
<dir> haz /topic y ahi veras info sobre este canal
<EderNauta> a pues me voy a sentar en el cafe, pero no tengo cafe... jum
<dir> jaja
<dir> esta quieto ahora =
<CanihoJR> buenas
 * xoan buenas
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
 * BxCx saluda. Buenos días
<chilicuil> BxCx o/
<BxCx> O.o
<BxCx> :D
<Sopita> Hola! Acabo de instalar Ubuntu. Me está pasando que al instalar una aplicación me instala todas sus dependencias como instalaciones explícitas (manuales), en lugar de dependientes (automáticas). ¿Hay alguna forma de que ello no suceda?
<GridCube> Sopita, que estas usando para instalar?
<GridCube> y que estas queriendo instalar?
<Sopita> Hola GridCube :) Estaba utilizando Apt desde la consola. Nada específico, por ejemplo, Filezilla. Me instaló el paquete Filezilla y todas sus dependencias como Manuales.
<GridCube> aha
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> no entiendo
<GridCube> no queres que te instale los recommends?
<Sopita> No. Está bien que me instale todos los paquetes necesarios. Tan sólo me es extraño que me instale todo explícitamente. Hace mucho no utilizo una distribución Deb, usaba Arch. ¿Ahora Ubuntu funciona así o simplemente es un error de mi instalación?
<Sopita> Con Explícitamente me refiero a que me marque las instalaciones como Manuales.
<GridCube> te instala todo a menos que le tires un --no-install-recommends
<GridCube> en ese caso no te instala los recomendados, pero te instala todo lo esencial de una
<Sopita> GridCube, no nos entendimos, sin embargo creo que mi problema se solucionó.
<GridCube> ok
<Sopita> Gracias igual, GridCube.
<GridCube> de nada
<anubis> hola
<anubis> que tal
<anubis> hay alguien alli
<mimecar> depende
<anubis> a hola
<anubis> mimecar
<anubis> sabes de alguna especie de compilador revertido por asi desirlo
<anubis> esque quiero ver los codigos
<anubis> de un archivo binario
<mimecar> no conseguirás el archivo original
<mimecar> sino un código más o menos genérico
<anubis> y como veria el original
<mimecar> teniendo el código original delante
<anubis> bueno eso ya lo se
<anubis> pero tengo en mi pc
<anubis> archivos .bin
<anubis> y lo que quiero es ver la estructura en binario
<anubis> y asi descifrar la estructura por mi cuenta
<mimecar> depende de la herramienta que haya generado el archivo
<anubis> y completar mis apuntes
<anubis> vale
<anubis> me podrias dar nombre de programas que se dediquen a descifrar estos archivos
<anubis> sea generico o no
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el lenguaje del archivo?
<anubis> yo tengo archivos.bin
<anubis> lo abro
<anubis> y viene cifrado
<anubis> bueno todo el codigo oculto
<anubis> como cuando abre un ejecutable
<flypp> no va cifrado, va en lenguaje hexadecimal. Lenguaje máquina
<mimecar> ... en un binario no vas a encontrar texto ascii en principio
<mimecar> http://boomerang.sourceforge.net/
<mimecar> que te sirva para algo útil el programa es otra cosa
<anubis> queria ver unos codigos traducirlos
<anubis> y estuarlos
<anubis> por mi cuenta
<mimecar> no sabes donde te estas metiendo
<mimecar> pero es tu tiempo
<anubis> si llevo un dia intentando comprender la relacion de las ip y codigos hexa y binarios
<anubis> y no fue facil al principio
<mimecar> cada binario puede seguir una codificación diferente
<anubis> ya si eso ya lo se
<anubis> por eso pense en estudiar e investigar
<anubis> los codigos por mi cuenta
<anubis> y los efectos de cada uno
<anubis> ya que en internet no ay suficiente info sobre eso
<mimecar> estudia el algoritmo y programalo tu
<anubis> por ejemplo programas en ASM o C
<anubis> se genera el ejecutable
<anubis> y demas
<anubis> pero el ejecutable lo abres viene oculto
<anubis> por lo que me an dicho no vienen en binario
<anubis> sino hexa
<anubis> es cierto?
<mimecar> binario y hexadecimal es lo mismo
<mimecar> y no esperes abrir un ejecutable y ver el código fuente
<anubis> entonces de que forma veria el codigo binario
<mimecar> di lo que entiendes por código binario
<anubis> y lo de binario y hexa se que es casi lo mismo
<anubis> el binario
<anubis> funciona con 0-1
<anubis> funciona de la siguiente forma
<anubis> se colocan por asi decirlo en 8 casillas
<mimecar> mdb1, para que usas cada vez un nick?
<mimecar> ya te he pasado una herramienta para decompilar ejecutables
<flypp> relación ip códigos hexadecimales? anubis, es evidente que no te has molestado en documentarte por tu cuenta. Tienes unos binarios que hacen algo sobre ciertas ip y tú quieres modificar a saber qué para sabe $deity qué propósitos. Hay varias razones por las que no hay demasiada información, entre las que están que la ingeniería inversa está prohibida en muchos programas, o se suelen usar para cosas "raras". Tú muestras de
<mimecar> si la duda no es de soporte, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<anubis> 1-2-4-8-16-32-64-129
<anubis> venga paso a cafe
<anubis> y flypp
<anubis> no es para modificar los codigos de la ip
<anubis> es para una mejor comprension
<anubis> del funcionamiento
<anubis> y conosco la ingenieria inversa o craking
<mimecar> !ot anita-ernesto
<kubot> anita-ernesto: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> dichoso autotab
<mimecar> !ot anubis
<kubot> anubis: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<anubis> ya si ya estoi en ell otro
<idroj07> Estoy en Xubuntu, he instalado un tema que tiene como color el azul, para archivos selecionados, menus, barras de scroll, escritorios (en el panel xfce).. el problema que tengo es que sigue el color naranja para ventanas selecionadas en el panel xfce, y otros elementos como la notificación del subir volumen y tal. Alguien sabría decirme como cambiar el color naranja y que definitivamente queden todos los colores del sistema en  azul
<idroj07> ? Gracias de antemano
<mimecar> idroj07, te pasa sólo con ese tema?
<idroj07> mimecar: no, con los demás tambien. Es como el color por defecto de xfce que tiene en su panel
<mimecar> edita el color del panel a mano
<idroj07> Parece como que vaya independiente a los temas. La modificacion de temas no afecta a eso
<idroj07> mimecar: En las opciones de modificar color solamente hay una que permite modificar el color de toda la superficie del panel ( que es negra) , pero no el color de las ventanas selecionadas o al pulsar la tecla de volumen.. etc
<idroj07> mimecar: Si quieres te paso un pantallazo para que lo veas.
<darkgod_> hola gente una consulta, estaba tratando de instalar Simple LightDM Manager pero no me deja, alguien sabe por que?
<darkgod_> o como cambiar la imagen de fonde del inicio de sesion?
<darkgod_> estoy usando ubunut 12.04
<juan19_ar> hola
<chilicuil> hola juan19_ar
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-17
<ivedci89-deskto1> Rhythmbox   y el ecualizador?????????????????????????????'
<Allavaz> no spam
<ivedci89-deskto1> en serio che! esta buenisimo el programa, pero necesito ecualizar
<ivedci89-deskto1> hay modo?
<ivedci89-deskto1> pregunto aca porque en internet me hablan de un complemento que no me funciono
<GridCube> ivedci89-deskto1, debe tener un agregado extra para un equalizador grafico
<GridCube> lo tendras que habilitar
<Allavaz> Esta muy bueno Rhythmbox pero no logro hacerme andar una radio asi que no lo uso mucho
<Allavaz> me dice que no se pudo decodificar el flujo o algo asi
<Allavaz> no se si es por problema de codecs, no baje los unrestricted areas
<ivedci89-deskto1> no tiene ecualizador de ningun tipo  rythmbox
<GridCube> compre una impresora laser xerox 3040, la instale con el reconocedor de hardware y no imprimia, entonces instale los drivers de xerox para la impresora y me tira un error de "filter failed" en CUPS
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> este el log de cups http://pastebin.com/gr1wmkjq
<led> hola
<led> necesito saber por que si me figura lsmod | grep bluetooth con este comando el bluetooth, no puedo verlo con el blueman
<led> dmesg | grep -i blue con este comando tambien veo el bluetooth pero no encuentro comando para habilitarlo
 * BxCx saluda. Buenas noches.
<led> hola BxCx
<BxCx> ese led
<led> BxCx, tenes idea de bluetooth en linux?
<BxCx> led: No. De hecho la lenovo G580 no lo trae
<led> descubri q mi notebook tiene bluetooth pero no puedo activarlo con ningun programa
<BxCx> Que martirio
<led> bue, igual gracias, vi que te conectaste a pyar, soy un programador empedernido asi q lo que necesites, pregunta, sigo viendo como activar esta garlomba
<BxCx> led: Qué has probado?
<BxCx> led: Ah, muchas gracias. Yo apenas estoy entrando a esto de python
<led> dmesg | grep-i blue este comando muestra el bluetooth, pero no hay forma de activarlo, tengo el blueman que es un administrador de conexiones bluetooth de xfce
<led> pero no figura nada
<led> y por terminal todos los comandos relacionados a activar no van ni para atras
<BxCx> ah caray
<BxCx> A ver, vamos por partes, led.
<BxCx> Dices que con: dmesg | grep -i blue te muestra si tiene o no bluetooth?
<led> muestra los protocolos q estan inicializados ahora q veo bien
<led> ahora q leo bien abajo de todo dice bluetooth main process ended, respawning
<BxCx> Eso indica que tu notebook no tiene bluetooth, cierto?
<led> q sera raspawning
<braiam> led, que modelo es tu pc?
<led> g470 lenovo
<BxCx> led: Puedes pegar, en paste.ubuntu.com el resultado de dmesg | grep -i blue
<BxCx> lenovo G580
<BxCx> aquí
<BxCx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714944/
<led> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714945/
<braiam> tienes activado el bluetooth en el bios, y el wireless switch en activado?
<led> me tendria q fijar capaz no tengo bluetooth y lo q veo son los servicios nomas
<led> lspci no me muestra el bluetooth
<led> es mas hice un pequeño programa q muestra lspci de forma grafica
<braiam> lshw?
<braiam> bluetooth parece opcional dependiendo el sistema...
<braiam> http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/product-and-parts/detail.page?DocID=PD022734
<led> parece
<braiam> yo tiraria el lshw y revisaria si es un puerto para el dispositivo bluetooth o el dispositivo perse
<BxCx> led
<BxCx> dale con...
<BxCx> sudo lshw
<BxCx> En mi sistema no aparece nada de bluetooth
<led> creo q no aparece
<led> toy buscando linea x linea
<BxCx> Yo igual y nada...
<led> no no hay caso
<led> no tengo bluetootj
<led> esa es la razon
<BxCx> :(
<led> bue
<led> ...
<BxCx> Maldito lenovo...
<led> jeje, maldita opcionalidad
<led> deja tanto a la imaginacion
<BxCx> Permanece conectado con WiFi 802.11 b/g/n de alta velocidad y Bluetooth® opcional integrado.
<BxCx> jajajajaja
<BxCx> Cómo se podría instalar? Se compra alguna tarjeta o algo?
<led> ni idea, soy tecnico alguna q otra notebook e desarmado pero de ahi en mas ni idea si el bluetooth viene con la placa wifi
<led> o donde
<led> a, es una placa aparte
<led> asi q desde lspci deberia verse
<MMelanie> HolaaaaaaA:3
<MMelanie> Chaaan,hay alguien che?
<MMelanie> euuuuuuuu laputamadre ,hay alguien?bo digan algo:4
<MMelanie> ijojgofjogjfdoigjigiofgjfog chupen:3 aburrió
<CanihoJR> preguntilla offtopic
<CanihoJR> que pensais de wps-office? O_O
<erAbuelo> buenas
<ScribO> Buenas, resulta que ubuntu 12.10 me esta dando los siguientes errores los cuales puse en estas imagenes por que no podia copiarlos para un paste y eran muchos... llevo poco tiempo usando el S.O. y me gustaria que alguien me ayudara a solucionar el problema, aqui estan las imagenes... http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/5430/capturadepantallade2013z.png http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/5430/capturad
<ScribO> epantallade2013z.png http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/8131/capturadepantallade2013cn.png http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/7466/capturadepantallade2013td.png
<aguitel> ScribO, el error te sucede cuando actualizas el sistema ?
<ScribO> bueno... instale unas actualizaciones el otro día... pero este error comenzó a salir como a los 2 días después
<aguitel> debes hacer un upgrade por la terminal y ver el error
<aguitel> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ScribO> pongo todo eso?
<erAbuelo> si
<aguitel> ScribO, si
<ScribO> listo... creo que ya acabo...
<ScribO> http://pastebin.com/bwL6VJxy
 * xoan buenas
<aguitel> ScribO, para que no aparezca ese error debes cambiar a otro repo ,por ej pon los oficiales
<aguitel> dije cambiar la direccion de los repositorios
<ScribO> am... y eso como lo hago? :s
<aguitel> ScribO, puedes utilizar :http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<aguitel> con esa direccion construyes un nuevo archivo sources.list
<aguitel> lee :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<ScribO> ok gracias aguitel :D
<erAbuelo> ciao
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Gato> hola, sabe alguien que ha pasado con bumblebee en ubuntu 13.04? al intentar instalarlo me dice que no encuentra el paquete
<GridCube> http://www.ligadelconsorcista.org/legislacion/si-la-m-quina-validadora-la-tarjeta-sube-sistema-nico-boleto-electr-nico-no-funciona-el
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> Si la máquina validadora de la tarjeta SUBE (Sistema Único de Boleto Electrónico) no funciona el pasajero deberá viajar gratis - Res. 811/2011 Comisión Nacional de Regulación del Transporte
<ancelot> hi!
<GridCube> !hi
<kubot> Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<MrTulias> Buenas. Quisiera aprender algo acerca del funcionamiento de las redes; no sé cuando hago de servidor o cliente, cómo cofigurar un cortafuegos, qué más debo saber (seguro que hay cosas que debería saber y las desconozco)... ¿Por dónde debería empezar? Lo que leo pro el momento es muy viejo y/o bastante complejo
<mimecar> si descargas cosas, eres cliente
<chilicuil> MrTulias: que estas leyendo?, a mi lo que me vino bien para aprender redes fue meterme con sniffers, hay uno que se llam wireshark.., o intenta construir tu propio sniffer, un dump basico no deberia tomarte mucho tiempo..
<chilicuil> tambien 'redes de computadoras' de tanembaum dicen que es bueno, personalmente no lo he leido, pero se imparte en la mayoria de las universidades
<mimecar> chilicuil, "nunca descartes el ancho de banda de una camioneta llena de cintas magnéticas"
<chilicuil> mimecar: hehe, =)
<MrTulias> He leído algunos tutoriales de iptables, algo de proxyes (no sé qué poner para configurarlos), un poco en general del protocolo tcp/ip (de esto si que me enteré bastante poco)...
<mimecar> MrTulias, empieza con el tanenbaum
<mimecar> es lo mejor que encontrarás de conceptos básicos
<chilicuil> y no lo dejes hasta que te des una idea de tcp/udp, no iras a ninguna parte si no entiendes al menos esos 2 protocolos
<chilicuil> corrijo, tcp/udp/ip esos 3
<MrTulias> Leer he leído, pero es como aprender un idioma leyendo palabras del diccionario. Seguiré con ello, veré lo de tanenbaum. Muchas gracias
<GridCube> MrTulias, conseguite tpc/ip ilustrado
<GridCube> MrTulias, http://freecomputerbooks.com/TCP-IP-Illustrated-Vol-1-The-Protocols.html
<MrTulias> Gracias. Este lo veré más a ratos, para practicar el inglés, otra tarea pendiente :p
<hulrryk> buenas tardes chat, soy nuevo en esto del linux. mi equipo un asus z53e procesador intel centrino doble nucleo y 4 gb de ram, he instalado ubuntu 12.10. 32bits. mi pregunta/problema. quiero instalar el open office, me he bajado el archivo de la pagina oficial pero me da error al instalar, he leido en algun foro que hay un problema con el libreoffice y lo he desinstalado por completo o eso...
<hulrryk> ...creo pero sigue dandome error. en otro foro ponia como istalarlo mediante terminal, el problema que esta en ingles y si es posible lo quiero en español. pues eso como puedo instalarlo en español?
<mimecar> hulrryk, no te aconsejo que instales openoffice
<hulrryk> si quiero instalarlo es por que en windows es lo que usaba y lo conozco bastante bien, aparte de la compatibilidad con el office de microsoft ya que comparto amenudo documentos con gente que solo tiene este. ahora si me recomendais otro que los documentos sean compatibles por mi bien.
<mimecar> libreoffice tiene más funciones que openoffice
<mimecar> es la misma base pero sin quedarse atrás como openoffice
<hulrryk> pero los documentos creados con este son compatibles con el microsoft office, son cosas del trabajo y tienen que ser totalmente compatibles
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<mimecar> si aún así quieres poner openoffice pon en pastebin el error que te da al instalarlo
<hulrryk> ok lo reinstalo y pruebo haber que tal. en el centro de software lo encontrare verdad?
<mimecar> libreoffice sí
<mimecar> openoffice no
<chilicuil> hulrryk: hubo rollos legales, para cuestiones practicas.., libreoffice es la version de openoffice que usabas.., sugiero que instales libreoffice
<hulrryk> el libre claro, el open ya he visto que no
<hulrryk> ok gracias
<hulrryk> ya esta y veo que si se pueden guardar los documentos en .doc. no habia visto la opcion la otra vez. gracias por el consejo. me quedare por aqui para ver que puedo aprender.
<chilicuil> pasala bien hulrryk =)
<omikron4> hulrryk: para aprender tendras que hacer preguntas.. porque si solo miras.. esto parece un sabado noche
<hulrryk> las preguntas segun me vallan surgiendo y en este momento no se me ocurre ninguna. tambien leo por los foros.
<hulrryk> aunque soy nuevo no me da miedo experimentar, he probado ya ubuntu 11, mint, ubuntu 12 y en un equipo antiguo tengo un puppy que va de maravilla pero no entiendo muy bien lo de la consola o el terminal.
<mimecar> hulrryk, lo único que tienes que tener en cuenta es que uses frases cortas
<mimecar> en el irc es incomodo leer párrafos
<hulrryk> ok, perdon.
<hulrryk> una cuestion, que programa hay para el irc.
<hulrryk> me explico yo lo tengo a traves del firefox
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<omikron4> por cierto, puse los iconos de mac en el unity, y como soy probador del 13.04, vamos de todos los ubuntu... cada vez esta mejor.. es genial!! y ademas diferente a las demas distros.. aqui esta.. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6738015/unity.png
<omikron4> hulrryk: yo uso thunderbird
<CanihoJR> yo Xchat :)
<hulrryk> probare los dos haber con cual me hago mejor
<jklimm> hola, alguien sabe como puedo solucionar esto? http://pastebin.com/qmEJnR0F
<omikron4> hulrryk: lo bueno que tiene el thunderbird es que ademas del correo tienes en el mismo programa.. el chat y los facebook, el gtalk, el messenger, el yahoo, etc
<hulrryk> aja, concentra todo en uno. bien beamos que tal
<mimecar> jklimm, estas usando Debian?
<omikron4> jklimm: prueba poner sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<omikron4> si te sigue dando error deberas acudir al soporte para debian
<omikron4> jklimm: es que ubuntu es derivado de debian, pero no es debian, esta bastante retocado
<jklimm> si, gracias, me confundi, con tantas instalaciones ya no sabia ni en cual estaba jejej
<omikron4> jklimm: tambien recordarte que para que thunderbird tenga todo en uno deberas añadirle el plugin o complemento que tiene que ver con libpurple, de lo contrario no tiene todo eso
<jklimm> ese mensaje era para mi?
<omikron4> jklimm: el plugin se llama additional Chat protocols for thunderbird
<hulrryk> creo que era para mi.
<omikron4> jklimm: el que lleva tu alias es para ti, aunque estuviera equivocado
<jklimm> omikron4: --> hulrryk
<jklimm> :P
<omikron4> jklimm: ,jajajaj es verdad  perdon. era para hulrryk
<jklimm> nada :P
<Apellizcos> hola a todos. Quiero reflejar una imagen en un html en muchas web ponen este codigo <img class="reflect pero a mi no me fuciona
<omikron4> Apellizcos: creo que estas en el garage equivocado.. esto es soporte ubuntu.. no html
<hulrryk> haber estoy en el thunderbird, pero como encuentro el canal?
<mimecar> hulrryk, si estas usando firefox para el irc
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres usar ahora thunderbid?
<omikron4> hulrryk: lo primero es añadir el plugin.. que mencione antes
<omikron4> despues.. en la barra pone.. mostrar cuentas..
<omikron4> y ahi-- añadir
<hulrryk> no se por ver si es mas comodo
<mimecar> como no lo hayan mejorado bastante
<omikron4> una vez entras en el irc de freenode.. ya entras en el canal que quieras
<mimecar> chatzilla tiene más funciones
<hulrryk> ok lo intentare
<omikron4> para gustos colores.. esto es lo que hay https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6738015/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202013-04-17%2022%3A10%3A27.png
<omikron4> hulrryk: si decides utilizar el menu donde pone "unirse al chat" en la barra, pues ya le indicas si quieres , que se conecte al empezar la sesion
<hulrryk> creo que no va
<hulrryk> bueno por hoy lo dejo, ya si eso mañana
<omikron4> eso se llama insistencia, hulrryk , jajajaaj asi se aprende
 * omikron4 si que se va.. adeu
<hulrryk1> ahora si
<hulrryk1> y por que ese 1
<hulrryk1> buenas noches
<Imposible> Por favor alguien me puede ayudar con bumblebee?? he intentado instalarlo de todas las formas posibles que he encontrado y aún así no consigo que funcione la targeta gráfica nvidia
<mimecar> !detalles Imposible
<kubot> Imposible: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Imposible> Gracias por contestar mimecar, no puse el error "exacto" porque como he probado de tantos modos...El error que obtengo actualmente al ejecutar optirun es "Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected
<Imposible> sin embargo con el comando lspci aparece la targeta en cuestion
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<ProtoPunk> tengo suenio
<ProtoPunk> por que ubuntu esta espiando a sus usuarios?
<mimecar> ProtoPunk, deja este canal para dudas de ubuntu
<ProtoPunk> ??
<dir> ProtoPunk: este canal es para soporte tecnico
<ProtoPunk> es lo que estoy preguntando
<dir> las consultas de otro tipo canalizalas en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> zeitgeist actuúa como buscador de gnome
<ProtoPunk> jajajajajaja ok ... Como hago para eliminar todas las conexiones de zeitgeist, whoopsie y geolocator?
<Imposible> 13.04 mimecar
<ProtoPunk> no es una pregunta tecnica?
<mimecar> Imposible, de esa versión no hay soporte de momento
<dir> si puede ser, no me dan ganas de responderte con ese tono igualmente
<ProtoPunk> dir: entonces no sabes jajaja
<ProtoPunk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2000108
<mimecar> whoopsie es la herramienta para mandar los bugs
<ProtoPunk> ahi les dejo para que lean :)
<ProtoPunk> mimecar: si... manda los bugs y otras cosas mas
<dir> ProtoPunk: si sabes como solucionarlo para que preguntas?
<ProtoPunk> usan ubuntu y ni saben que procesos estan corriendo sus boxes
<dir> ok
<ProtoPunk> mejor me voy a #ubuntu
<ProtoPunk> bye
<dir> bye
<Imposible> entonces debería reinstalar ubuntu y volver a 12.10?
<Imposible> hasta que salga la oficial?
<mimecar> puedes preguntar en #ubuntu+1 (inglés)
<Imposible> no conocía ese canal, voy a intentarlo mimecar eres muy amable
<mimecar> Imposible, no se da soporte de esas versiones
<mimecar> porque aún están en desarrollo y tienen algunos errores
<Imposible> lo comprendo, esperaba que a falta de una semana no me diera demasiados problemas, ya veo cuanto me equivocaba
<mimecar> hunktb, intenta estabilizar tu conexión al IRC
<mimecar> o saltará la protección del canal
<Therion-Dead> Una pregunta que versión de unbuntu me recomiendan para instalar un servidor proxy con squid y dansguardian?
<Therion-Dead> soy neofito en esto.
<erAbuelo> buenas
<armlesshobo> jelo, jelo!
<chilicuil> ubuntu server Therion-Dead , aunque si lo vas a usar profesionalmente, recomiendo que contrates a un administrador de sistemas, esos sistemas son inherentemente complicados.., si lo haces por el afan de aprender, entonces si, con ubuntu server iras bien: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<Therion-Dead> gracias chilicuil, fijate que me habian dicho que la version desktop funcionaba, veo que no, optare por la version server.
<pegasus555> buenos dias a todos, mi pregunta es puedo crear una maquina virtual de ubuntu con virtualbox en una notebook con procesador atom se puede si o no
<pegasus555> agradeceria su ayuda mi pregunta esta atras
<chilicuil> Therion-Dead: no he dicho que la version desktop no funcione, solo digo que puedes ir con ubuntu server, aunque tambien podiras hacerlo con ubuntu desktop.., existen 2 versiones por que en entornos mas complicados, si hay diferencia en el rendimineto entre ambos sistemas (debido al kernel que trae cada una), pero para pocos servicios ambas quedan perfectas
<chilicuil> pegasus555: se puede, pero va a ir increiblemente lenta, a efectos practicos.., no lo intentes
<erAbuelo> atom no tiene extensiones de virtualizacion no ?
<chilicuil> no, no tiene
<erAbuelo> bfff ni de coña uses virtualbox
<pegasus555> thank you chilicuil, erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> dnd pegasus555
<erAbuelo> ta mañana
<Bradford> xd
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-18
<ivedci891> yo ahora comienzo a buscar, pero, si alguien ya la tiene clara, cómo hago para poner aplicaciones al inicio en Lubuntu??? más precisamente, en lxde creo...
<ivedci891> ??????
 * BxCx saluda. Buenas tardes.
<darka> buenas
<darka>  necesito ayuda uregente
<darka>  ubuntu no reconoce mi bateria
<darka> osea muestra que la carga y todo
<darka> pero cuando desconecto la fuente booom
<darka> se apaga todo
<BxCx> re
<dzup> ese bot anda muy activo
<BxCx> Cuál?
<BxCx> Algunos de ustedes tiene cámara reflex? Cómo manejan los raw en linux?
<debsan> BxCx, yo no tengo cámara reflex, pero con ufraw, fotoxx, gimp hay otros programas
<BxCx> Estoy viendo el ufraw, pero quería hacer preguntas concretas sobre el tratamiento de raw
<BxCx> Sobre si acepta dng, cómo va el tema de balance de blancos, etc..
<debsan> no conozco
<BxCx> debsan: Gracias :D
<daker_> puedo cambiar la ip de mi lap,
<daker_> desde ubuntu
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Querien> Buenos dias, ¿Alguien puede decirme com cambiar a español la interface de openoffice 3.4.0 desde el terminal? la opcion de lenguajes de openoffice no esta en español.
<Querien> Nadie lo sabe? Donde puedo consultarlo?
 * xoan buenas
<beltxa1> Hola!
<beltxa1> Tengo un problema, un viejo pc con ubuntu 10.10 no arranca, he metido el disco de instalacion de Xubuntu 12 y ejecutado el live cd, puedo ver las carpetas que quiero rescatar pero si tento abrirlas o copiarlas me dice que acceso denegado
<beltxa1> alguien podria ayudarme con esto?
<beltxa1> alguien puede leerme? me parece que la letra sale como muy poco marcada o gris palido
<buenaventura> !alguien | beltxa1
<kubot> beltxa1: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Por qué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<buenaventura> !paciencia | beltxa1
<kubot> beltxa1: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<beltxa1> Alguien sabe como copiar una carpeta de mi viejo hd con Ubuntu 10.10 y funcionando mediante subuntu live cd?
<beltxa1> me dice permiso denegado constantemente
<beltxa1> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Por qué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<beltxa1> !alguien sabe como copiar una carpeta de mi viejo hd con Ubuntu 10.10 y funcionando mediante subuntu live cd?
<kubot> beltxa1: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<beltxa1> mierda
<buenaventura> ojo con el vocabulario
<buenaventura> tienes un problema de permisos
<buenaventura> si estás desde el live, lo que está pasando es que tienes un usuario con un uid diferente al de tu instalación en el hd
<buenaventura> una posible solución, desde el live, pasar a root y copiar los datos a donde prefieras
<beltxa1> estoy probando con nautilus como root
<beltxa1> y ha funcionado perfectamente
<beltxa1> gracias buenaventura
<beltxa1> porque mi texto sale gris claro?
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<hulrryk> hola buenas tardes chat.
<hulrryk> tengo una nueva pregunta. ¿como se eliminan cuentas en thunderbird?
<buenaventura> esa sí era una buena pregunta
<kurama10> buenaventura: no es dificil
<kurama10> si le buscas
<buenaventura> si le buscas en Edit - Account Settings...
<kurama10> sip
<buenaventura> vamos..
<buenaventura> :P
<kurama10> y luego en acciones de la cuenta
<ncw2233> como como diablos elimino una cuenta en thunderbird que no se borre el facebook  y los tw de obama
<ncw2233> jajajaj
<kurama10> jajajaja
<ncw2233> buenaventura,  eso de la buena pregunta , seguro es ironía no ?
<kurama10> ncw2233: espero si lo haya dicho de esa manera buenaventura
<ncw2233> jajaja
<buenaventura> HOYGAN, que ivanserio
<ncw2233> jajaja
<hulrryk> buenas tardes chat, tengo ubuntu12.10,  como se instala un certificado digital en firefox?
<emanuel_> hola a todos
<fosil-1> Un saludo para todos una pregunta que laptop sera mejor comprar que sea una i7 y bueno creo que para instalarle linux es mejor que tenga ati radeon no?
<fosil-1> aparte bueno que sea mas facil instalar linux por que con el security boot
<fosil-1> no es tan facil
<fosil-1> :D
<fosil-1> :o
<arp-> Hola
<arp-> Alguien conoce algun programa que me permita abrir formato de base de datos EDB ?
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-19
<darka> chicos
<darka> necesito su ayuda urgentemente
<darka> ubuntu no reconoce mi bateria
<darka> la deje cargando toda la noche
<darka> pero no la reconoce
<darka> estoy que me cambio a win 7
<ancelot> no reconoce tu batería, que extraño ...
<MF-Andro> Buenas a todos
<Jorguito> Hola buen dia por aquí
<Jorguito> quiero instalar Wordpress en Ubuntu de manera local, soy nuevo y siguiendo este tutorial no puedo. Lo eh comparado con otros y practicamente es lo mismo por lo que descarto que sea algo mal del tuto.
<Jorguito> si alguien me puede ayudar sera de mucha ayuda! Gracias :)
<zcom> Jorguito!
 * xoan buenas
 * GeMiNniS buenos días
<sadalsuud> hola alguien ha instalado recientemente gitorious ?
<GridCube> nope
<mimecar> sadalsuud, si quieres una respuesta, pregunta la duda directamente
<sadalsuud> bien ..
<sadalsuud> en una instalación local de gitorious, ya instalé y cree el administrador, pero al memento de loguearme no hace nada parece que no se se loguea
<mimecar> has mirado los logs?
<sadalsuud> ahh.. donde quedan los logs? . soy nuevo en gitorious
<mimecar> mira en /var/logs
<mimecar> ¿qué documentación has usado para instalarlo?
<mimecar> gitorius no usa los servicios de un servidor web externo?
<sadalsuud> mimecar me estoy guiando por esta página -> http://getgitorious.com/installer#sec-3
<sadalsuud> ehh.. creo que si usa servidor web apache para trabajar
<mimecar> estas usando el nombre completo del equipo para acceder?
<sadalsuud> para acceder a la instalación estoy colocando localhost con eso puedo ver una página inicial de gitorious y me logueo pero no hace nada
<mimecar> ¿qué nombre le has puesto al servidor?
<sadalsuud> morfeo.sandbox
<mimecar> ¿por qué no estas usando el mismo nombre para acceder?
<sadalsuud> decía que tenía que tener un punto el nombre, pero si coloco en el navegador morfeo.sandbox va a buscar www.morfeo.sanbox en internet y eso no existe pues
<mimecar> edita el archivo /etc/host y añade ese nombre
<mimecar> tienes que seguir los pasos que da la documentación
<sadalsuud> ! eso no lo había visto ... voy a probar
<kubot> sadalsuud: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<sadalsuud> eso en sí es agregar un host virtual ?
<sadalsuud> kubot ... yo no dije nada :P
<mimecar> no, sólo vas a poner una entrada en los dns locales
<sadalsuud> mimecar, si agregué el host en los DNS locales y me loogue ya muestra algo :D gracias!!
<mimecar> la próxima vez lee las instrucciones
<sadalsuud> mimecar una pregunta dónde decía lo de los DNS,
<sadalsuud> ?? es que no vi donde
<mimecar> you can't use the raw ip address because the login will fail due to Gitorious/Rails's authenticity validation.
<mimecar>  If you cannot reach the server by that hostname through DNS, then update your local /etc/hosts file correspondingly.
<sadalsuud> humm si ahí dice. Gracias de nuevo mimecar
<MF-Andro> Buen dia a todos
<sadalsuud> hola MF-Andro
<sadalsuud> hola... pregunta con gitorious, cuando lo instalo crea un nuevo usuario en el PC : git cuál es la clave de este usuario ??
<GridCube> si no tiene una dasela con sudo
<sadalsuud> hum... sin importar pues la que tenía ... buena opción voy a mirar pues cómo hago eso
<GridCube> sadalsuud, passwd
<sadalsuud> hum. gracias GridCube
<GridCube> o users-admin
<sadalsuud> bueno ya le cambié la clave pero no me sirvió. Lo que pasa es que hice un repositorio local y quería push los cambios al repositorio del server y me pedía esa clave y como ese usuario lo creó el instalador de gitorious, no sabía cuál era
 * GridCube no tiene ni idea
<sadalsuud> jajaja oka
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<lobo__> Buenas
<SadlyMistaken> buenas lobo__
<lobo__> tengo problemas para conectar por telnet
<lobo__> es necesario abrir puertos?
<lobo__> o como va ?
<mimecar> es obligatorio usar telnet?
<lobo__> no
<lobo__> solo queria aprender como funcionaba
<lobo__> que recomiendas?
<mimecar> telnet es la peor forma de conectarse a un equipo
<lobo__> por seguridad?
<mimecar> sí
<lobo__> y que usarias?
<lobo__> quiero acceder desde la consola
<lobo__> pero no me deja
<mimecar> ssh
<lobo__> y he leido que telnet esta bien
<lobo__> ssh, es necesario instalar en servidor y en cliente o como?
<mimecar> no encontrarás telnet activado en cualquier distribución seria
<lobo__> estoy intentando conectar un dsl
<lobo__> y ubuntu
<mimecar> qué entiendes por dsl?
<lobo__> dam small linux
<lobo__> y pensaba que era tan facil como poner el nombre de usuario y pass
<mimecar> usa ssh
<lobo__> y ya tendria acceso al equipo
<mimecar> si no tienes el servidor de ssh ponlo
<lobo__> ya, el problema esque en el dsl no me deja instalar paquetes con apt-get
<mimecar> usa el gestor de paquetes que tenga
<lobo__> ok
<lobo__> gracias
<lobo__> voy a ver si lo consigo
<lobo__> Saludos :)
<lobo__> ups
<lobo__> me parece que dsl no trae gestor de paquetes
<lobo__> y no puedo instalar synaptic ni nada porque no va el comando apt.get
<lobo__> :(
<lobo__> mimecar que puedo hacer
<lobo__> ?
<mimecar> no he usado esa distribución
<lobo__> ok
<lobo__> es que viene con lo mínimo
<lobo__> voy a ver si salgo con el empeño! Gracias
<lobo__> Que tengan un buen día!
<omikron4> hola a todos... alguien sabe si la distro diaria esta teniendo problemas o es solo mi laptop.. porque desde la actualizacion de anteayer.. ya no me funciona y estamos en la RC de ubuntu. En la de anteayer me salia solo el fondo de pantalla y nada mas y nada mas podia hacer ni con el boton derecho del raton, pero hoy.. no entra ni en grafico.. alguna noticia sobre esto?
<pc_> buenas algun emulador mame
<pc_> ??
<pc_> alguno con mame
<pc_> instralado
<pc_> ??
<loadmasther> alguien que me aclare, porque al cargar el ultimo kernel, igual me cambia mi entorno a Unity, tengo un 10.04 y me gusta mi entorno grafico
 * loadmasther is listening to: " - "
 * loadmasther is using a i9220 running Android 4.0.3 (GRK39F)
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-20
<stirk> estou com um problema se alguem puder ajudar o bluetooth nao funciona 168c:002b Atheros AR9285 (ath9k) e sou novo no ubuntu to com13.04
<mimecar> stirk, este canal es de soporte en español
<mimecar> !po
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'po'.
<stirk> desculpa
<Lobo2> Hola!
<Lobo2> que opinan del CLEAROs
<Lobo2> tengo un problema
<Lobo2> he borrado paquete ssh desde sinaptyc y ahora no me deja isntarlo
<Lobo2> como restauro el paquete?
<Lobo2> DICE QUE LA VERSION NO ESTA SOPORTADA
<Lobo2> voy a actualizar la version
<Lobo2> !ssh
<kubot> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Lobo2> no consigo hacerlo funcionar
<Lobo2> el ssh tiene que estar configurado en los dos equipos n?
<Lobo2> no me deja aceder al equipo cliente...
<mimecar> para que borras ssh?
<Lobo2> para reinstalarlo
<Lobo2> no me dejaba conectar
<mimecar> si no te deja conectar, reinstalar el paquete no hará nada
<mimecar> el cliente de ssh está en los repositorios de ubuntu
<Lobo2> mmm...
<Lobo2> la he liado entonces
<Lobo2> no hay otra forma mas sencilla de controlar remotamente desde la consla
<Lobo2> que no sea ssh?
<mimecar> ssh es sencillo de usar
<mimecar> Lobo2, ya has instalado un servidor de ssh en la otra máquina?
<Lobo2> tengo instalado en una si
<Lobo2> servidor y cliente
<Lobo2> pero hago ssh nombre_usuario@ip
<mimecar> en una necesitas el servidor y en la otra el cliente
<Lobo2> y no me conecta con el otro equipo
<Lobo2> pero si quiero conectar en ambas, ? en ambas cliente y servidor no?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> NO
<mimecar> vas a conectar en los sentidos en diferentes momentos?
<mimecar> en los dos sentidos
<Lobo2> si
<Lobo2> en principio conectare normalmente desde un equipo
<Lobo2> pero en algun momento tendre que hacerlo en sentido inverso
<Lobo2> pero no me deja conectar en ingun sentido
<mimecar> consigue que funcione primero en un sentido
<mimecar> has iniciado el servidor ssh?
<Lobo2> si
<mimecar> la otra máquina te responde al ping?
<Lobo2> si
<mimecar> ¿qué error sale cuando pones ssh ip?
<Lobo2> no conecter(refused) algo asi
<Lobo2> espera que te digo mas exacto
<Lobo2> Permission denied (publickey,password).
<mimecar> en la primera conexión por ssh te ha preguntado si querías añadir la firma del otro equipo?
<Lobo2> si
<mimecar> lo has añadido?
<Lobo2> y la he añadido, pero no me deja entrar
<Lobo2> si
<mimecar> con que usuario te conectas a la otra máquina?
<Lobo2> con usuario local
<Lobo2> he probado como root, pero nada
<mimecar> ... el usuario local existe en la otra máquina?
<Lobo2> no
<mimecar> entonces como quieres entrar?
<Lobo2> creo que me he liado
<Lobo2> yo entro desde el equipo X(como usuario local) al equipo Y con su usuario
<Lobo2> que si esta creado, pero es distinto al de la maquina principal
<Lobo2> pero me salta el error
<mimecar> ya has buscado el mensaje de error?
<Lobo2> si
<Lobo2> no entiendo que pasa
<mimecar> si lo buscas en google.es el primer enlace te da la solución
<Lobo2> ok, gracias
<Lobo2> mimecar, se podria establecer conexion desde un equipo que no este conectado a la red local?
<mimecar> sin servidor de ssh y con un router configurado, no
<Lobo2> mmm...
<Lobo2> ok
<Lobo2> cuanto mas tiempo paso en linux, mas me doy cuenta lo poco que se
<Lobo2> :(
<Lobo2> no evoluciono casi nada...
<mimecar> no uses dos distribuciones diferentes
<Lobo2> ok
<Lobo2> voy a ver si lo logro
<Lobo2> y ahora te digo
<Lobo2> Gracias
<Lobo2> exit
<lobo> hola
<lobo> mimecar ya logre conectarme por ssh
<lobo2> no se que pasaba
<lobo2> mimecar ya logre conectarme por ssh
<lobo2> en los dos sentidos
<lobo2> sabes si se puede conectar en modo grafico?
<lobo2> ¿?
<lobo2> UO?
<mimecar> kde permite hacer conexiones por ssh
<mimecar> pero nada de poner comandos
<mimecar> lobo2, que entiendes por "modo gráfico"?
<tankque> hola
<tankque> alguien sabe de donde bajar la imagen de ubuntu 13 para amd 64 bits?
<mimecar> esa versión no ha salido aún
<mimecar> ahora sólo hay betas
<tankque> cuando sale la version final?
<mimecar> a final de mes
<mimecar> aún así deberías esperar a instalarla una semana como mínimo
<tankque> por que?
<mimecar> porque la primera semana saldrán muchos fallos
<tankque> y para que sirve l betaentonces?
<mimecar> para corregir errores
<tankque> bueno ni modo
<mimecar> es imposible probar todas las combinaciones de hardware
<tankque> alguna diferencia entre el 13 y el 12 significativa?
<mimecar> y esperar que funcione sin problemas en un entorno abierto como el pc
<lobo2> mimecar, entiendo por modo grafico visualizar el escritorio y las ventanas del otro euqipo de forma remota
<lobo2> y no a traves del terminal
<tankque> ok
<mimecar> usa un cliente de escritorio remoto
<tankque> gracias por el dato
<lobo2> por ejemplo?
<tankque> como el remote desktop client?
<mimecar> como cliente, vino
<lobo2> vnc?
<lobo2> entonces para que sirve el ssh?
<lobo2> solo x seguridad?
<mimecar> ...
<tankque> yo uso el remote desktop client y es muy estable
<mimecar> lobo2, para que sirve la consola?
<tankque> y no tengo intrusiones
<mimecar> nunca hagas una conexión remota que no use ssh
<mimecar> si el programa que usas no tiene conexión segura no lo uses
<lobo2> ok
<lobo2> Gracias
<tankque> como usas el ssh mimecar?
<mimecar> depende de lo que quiera hacer
<tankque> por ejemplo?
<mimecar> si tengo que trabajar con un equipo en remoto usa la consola con ssh
<tankque> nunca he usado esa consola
<tankque> como ;a instalo?
<mimecar> ya la tienes instalada
<tankque> como lo comprueboi
<tankque> ?
<mimecar> ssh ip
<mimecar> la ip es otro equipo de tu red que ejecute un servidor de ssh
<lobo2> configurando router se podria conectar remoto por ssh desde fuera d ela red local
<lobo2> ?
<mimecar> si lo configuras bien, sí
<tankque> con que puerto lo configuras?
<mimecar> busca el puerto que usa ssh
<mimecar> aunque recuerda que tienes que tener una contraseña buena o te entrarán desde fuera
<tankque> mimecar necesito un snifer para red local cual em recomiendas que no sea el wireshark?
<mimecar> el que acabas de decir
<tankque> pero no funciona con mi tarjeta de red
<tankque> hay forma de configurar la tarjeta de red con el driver correspondiente en ubuntu 12.04?
<mimecar> sin usar el mismo kernel, no creo
<lobo2> el puerto 22 ?
<mimecar> lobo2, tu usuario tiene una contraseña buena?
<lobo2> con mala contraseña se puede ntrar desde fuera? si no esta configurado en router no?
<tankque> de donde puedo descargar el manual de procedimiento mimecar?
<mimecar> vas a tener intentos de conexión desde la red
<mimecar> tankque, ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<lobo2> como?
<lobo2> si se conoce los datos...
<tankque> ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> lobo2, desde internet vas a tener muchas máquinas que encontrarán el puerto abierto
<mimecar> y se intentarán conectar
<mimecar> tankque, tu tarjeta wifi no funciona en ubuntu?
<tankque> si funciona
<tankque> pero la reconoce com wifi
<mimecar> si la reconoce donde está el problema?
<tankque> en para usarlam con el wireshark deno usar la ethernet
<mimecar> estas...seguro?
<tankque> que tambien la tengo configurada y que estoy usando ahora
<tankque> claro que estoy seguro
<lobo2> mimecar las maquinas encontraran el puerto abierto, pero no podran entrar
<lobo2> no?
<mimecar> lobo2, directamente no, pero lo intentarán
<tankque> parece que mi tarjeta ethernet no esta en la lista de tarjetas de wireshark
<lobo2> porque razon?
<mimecar> tankque, wireshark si que funciona con tarjetas wifi, busca si hay alguna incompatibilidad con tu modelo
<mimecar> lobo2, aburrimiento, querer hacer cosas en tu equipo, usar tu equipo para ataques...
<tankque> ok
<lobo2> mal royo
<mimecar> no permites conexiones desde cualquier IP
<mimecar> o usa una contraseña seria
<lobo2> oki
<mimecar> de verdad necesitas acceder por ssh a tu máquina desde el exterior?
<lobo2> no
<lobo2> es por aprender algo nuevo
<lobo2> pero sin estar configurado el router, no se podria no?
<lobo2> por ejemplo, tu ahora no podrias acceder aunque este el puerto abierto no?
<lobo2> o si?
<mimecar> si no tienes el router configurado no
<lobo2> ^ ^
<lobo2> solo en la red local no?
<mimecar> pero si que podría ver si tienes puertos abiertos en tu router
<lobo2> con un scan?
<mimecar> sí
<lobo2> como sabes la direcion del router?
<lobo2> fuera d ela red local?
<mimecar> ya tengo tu dirección ip
<lobo2> pero es la publica no la privada
<mimecar> los puertos (si hay) están en la pública
<lobo2> y con la ip puedes ver mi router y hacerle un escaneo de puertos?
<lobo2> necesitaras la clave del router no?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> la idea es que no actives cosas que no vas a usar
<mimecar> y menos a través de internet
<lobo2> ya, ok
<lobo2> entonces mejor hacer las conexiones con un cliente remoto no?
<lobo2> mejor que con la shell
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<lobo2> no
<lobo2> porque uno es modo texto y otro modo grafico no?
<mimecar> es una conexión remota a tu equipo
<mimecar> y pueden hacer lo mismo
<lobo2> si, pero no se supone que la ssh es lo mas seguro?
<mimecar> el escritorio remoto también puede ir por ssh
<mimecar> que la comunicación esté cifrada
<mimecar> no quiere decir que si sacan tu contraseña no puedan acceder
<lobo2> ya, entiendo...
<lobo2> pero me dices que sin configurar el router previamente, no hay opcion no?
<lobo2> porque, por ejemplo el puerto 22 ya viene abierto por defecto o como va?
<mimecar> si configurarlo no
<lobo2> ?
<lobo2> como oculto mi ip en el chat?
<mimecar> si tienes el nick registrado puedes pedir un cloak en el canal de freenode
<mimecar> pero el servidor de freenode seguirá guardando tu ip
<lobo2> OK
<lobo2> se puede interconectar un siustema windows con un linux por ssh?
<lobo2> ¿?
<mimecar> tendrías que poner un servidor de ssh en Windows
<lobo2> y como se si alguien esta conectado a mi pc?
<mimecar> no dejes abierto los puertos y no se conectarán
<lobo2> como veo que puertos estan abiertos?
<mimecar> no hace falta que te preocupes por esas cosas
<mimecar> con netstat puedes verlo
<lobo2> veo mucha informacion, pero no entiendo casi nada...
<lobo2> jejeje
<lobo2> me salen un monton de puertos abiertos
<lobo2> y conectados
<lobo2> cuantos puertos hay?
<mimecar> unos cuantos
<lobo2> mas de 1000 ?
<mimecar> sí
<lobo2> con el puerto 22 cerrado, no se puede conectar por ssh desde el exterior, pero si dentro de la red local no?
<mimecar> si lo tienes cerrado en el ordenador no puede nadie
<lobo2> ...
<lobo2> que raro, escaneando el 22 me dice que esta cerrado
<lobo2> pero si puedo conectarme desde la local
<mimecar> cómo lo estas escaneando?
<lobo2> desde una pagina web
<mimecar> en ese caso estas escaneando el router
<lobo2> me dice que estan todos cerrados
<lobo2> como escaneo los del equipo?
<lobo2> con netstat?
<lobo2> !netstat
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'netstat'.
<mimecar> si tienes los puertos cerrados no pueden acceder desde el exterior
<lobo2> pero si desde la red local no?
<mimecar> cuantos equipos hay en tu red local?
<lobo2> 5
<lobo2> por?
<mimecar> usa wireshark
<mimecar> pero esos programas te dan muchan información
<lobo2> para analizar el trafico de red?
<mimecar> sí
<lobo2> pero yosolo quiero saber si esta el puerto abierto en mi pc
<mimecar> para eso ya tienes netstat
<lobo2> -a?
<mimecar> man netstat
<lobo2> como se veia la ayda en español?
<mimecar> no la tendrás instalada
<lobo2> puedo instalarlo?
<mimecar> supongo que la tendrás en el centro de software
<lobo2> ya esta
<lobo2> !:)
<lobo2> que mas puedo investigar de linux?
<mimecar> usa ubuntu y ya te saldrán cosas
<lobo2> xD
<lobo2> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> ok
<erAbuelo> buenas
<lobo2> hola
<erAbuelo> hi lobo2
<lobo2> que tal abuelo?
<erAbuelo> aqui con los achaques xD
<lobo2> jajaja
<lobo2> hay que cuidarse ! jeje
<erAbuelo> sip
<mormi> buenas
<mormi> necesito ayuda con mi ubuntu, cada vez que arranco el ordena tengo que meter la contraseña para mi red wifi
<mimecar> usas kde?
<mormi> antes no era así pero desde que me actualice me pasa eso
<mormi> pues no se si es kde o gnome
<mormi> como lo puedo saber
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla y ponla en imagehack / imagebin?
<mormi> http://imagebin.org/254728
<mimecar> estas usando unity con gnome
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<GridCube> lsb_release -d
<mormi> 12.04
<mimecar> borra la conexión wifi que tienes ahora y creala de nuevo
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<mormi> si y noto que cada vez me va mas lento el ordena
<mormi> pero vamos que en comparacion con xp me va como un tiro
<Souchiro> <mormi> si y noto que cada vez me va mas lento el ordena <----------- algun proceso que ocupe muchos recursos ?
<mormi> es posible
<Souchiro> revisa
<Souchiro> aunque a mi no se me hace estable gnome3 y menos con unity....
<mormi> muchas gracias por todo
<erAbuelo> nas noches
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-21
<bargash> buenas noche
<bargash> nesecito un favor que alguien me puede ayudar como installar el flash player en ubuntu 9.04?
<marago> hola he injstalado ubuntu studio y luego le mande el ubuntu-desktop... pero a pesar poder iniciar en unity sigo teniendo gdm o algo asi y no lightdm... segui un tutorial que decia de hacer sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm   y no paso nada sigue todo igual
<marago> hola he injstalado ubuntu studio y luego le mande el ubuntu-desktop... pero a pesar poder iniciar en unity sigo teniendo gdm o algo asi y no lightdm... segui un tutorial que decia de hacer sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm   y no paso nada sigue todo igual
<marago> *mdm creo que es
<mimecar> da lo mismo que uses gdm o lightdm
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu studio estas usando?
<marago> pero por una cuestion de estetica necesito poner el lightdm.... puse ubuntu stdio 12.04
<mimecar> ubuntu ya hace varias versiones que no usa gdm, no se por qué lo usa ubuntu studio
<marago> nunca aparecio el dichoso menu en la terminal ese que elegis el gestor de sesiones... nunca
<mimecar> en la terminal no se elige la sesión
<mimecar> has instalado lightdm?
<marago> no, pero cuando instal{e lightdm esperaba que aparezca la eleccion
<marago> si
<marago> la instale
<mimecar> pon la documentación que estas usando
<marago> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5726785/
<mimecar> pon la salida del comando lsb_release -a
<marago> es lo que use, http://conocimientoadictivo.blogspot.com/2012/06/instalar-lightdm-en-linux-mint-13.html
<mimecar> no estas en Mint
<marago> es poquito aca va:
<marago> agos@maagma:~$ lsb_release -a_No LSB modules are available._Distributor ID:	Ubuntu_ Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Release:	12.04_ Codename:	precise
<marago> los _ son saltos de linea
<marago> bueno pero es lo mas parecido que encontre mi caso no est{a en internet
<marago> bueno puse a instalar gdm
<marago> y me aparecio el selector
<marago> espero haya funcionado
<mimecar> no tenías supuestamente instalado gdm?
<marago> MDM
<marago> o algo asi
<marago> pero no era gdm
<mimecar> gdm se quedo en gnome 2.32
<marago> ya vengo a ver que paso
<marago> mimecar:
<mimecar> di
<marago> sigue estando el original display manager
<marago> de ubuntu studio
<marago> no entiendo porque
<marago> ahora esta gdm lightdm y ese que no se bien cual es
<mimecar> intenta encontrar una guía para ubuntu studio
<marago> ok
<mimecar> aunque derive de ubuntu tendrá modificaciones respecto a la versión original
<erAbuelo> buenas
<lobo__> holq
<piccolo> hi!
<ujjain> Que partido político utiliza la bandera de la republica española?
<ujjain> o tiene qua ser cual?
 * BxCx saluda. Buen día!
<piccolo> Hola
<piccolo> se me recibe?
<erAbuelo> no
<piccolo> estoy escribiendo a traves de WINDOWS
<piccolo> jejeje
<piccolo> que pasada!
<piccolo> esto del control remoto es la leche!
<piccolo> si se puede hacer fuera d ela red local, UOOOO!!! ALUCINO
<piccolo> jajaja
<piccolo> estoy manejando a traves de nx
<piccolo> tengo control de wol,
<piccolo> es perfecto!
<piccolo> jejeje
<piccolo> esta muy bien
<piccolo> pero configurar todo para acceder desde internet, es un peligro no?
<piccolo> ?
<erAbuelo> depende de como lo tengtas
<piccolo> a que te refieres?
<piccolo> como puedo poner en red 2 equipos linux?
<piccolo> es necesario usar samba?
<piccolo> ¿??¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?
<piccolo> !samba
<kubot> Samba es una colección de programas que permite compartir archivos e impresoras con sistemas Windows, ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/SAMBA
<piccolo> ya, pero para hacerlo entre sistemas linux?
<piccolo> como?
<monster> pues solo conecta el cable, configura para que compartan cosas y ya... ya no hay que hacer mucho últimamente...
<monster> ¬¬...................... como en los ventanucos...
<piccolo> no me da la opcion de compartir archivos
<monster> en ubuntu??  de que siglo atras es?
<piccolo> xubuntu 11.10
<monster> click derecho sobre la carpeta, buscar compartir y ya...
<monster> un xubu no lo conosco, pero a de ser ==
<piccolo> no aparece la opcion de compartir
<piccolo> no tengo que crear ung rupo de trabajo como en ventanucos?
<monster> asta donde recuerdo, es ==
<dabor> piccolo: toda la configuración está en /etc/samba/smb.conf
<monster> r a Menú XFCE (Usualmente llamado menú Inicio) luego clic en Sistema y posteriormente Carpetas Compartidas. Nos aparecerá una pantalla pequeña en donde debemos desbloquear antes de poder compartir carpetas. Luego tenemos que hacer clic en Añadir lo que hará emerger otra pantalla. Allí en donde dice "Ruta" vamos a buscar y seleccionar la carpeta que queremos compartir. Seleccionamos si quieres hacerla sólo lectura o no y  clic en "Compartir"
<piccolo> no me apetece carpetas compartidas en sistema
<piccolo> aparece usuarios y grupos
<piccolo> y nada mas
<piccolo> nose
<monster> tiene que...
<monster> y con el click derecho ya intentaste sobre la carpeta??
<piccolo> si y no aparece la opcion de compartir
<monster> eso es raro...
<piccolo> y tanto
<piccolo> raro raro
<monster> en mi kubuntu, aparece "Compartir" "samba no esta instalado" y amablemente me dice "instalar samba"
<monster> pero como yo no tengo con que otra pc el compartir...
<monster> pues no lo instalo
<piccolo> pero es necesario instalar samba
<piccolo> yo no tengo instalado samba
<piccolo> samba no es para intercotectar archivos con win?
<piccolo> voy a actualizar la distro
<piccolo> a la 12:04
<piccolo> a ver si asi...
<piccolo> Saludos!
<piccolo> a2
<WyReSP> bueno, en cualquier caso
<WyReSP> cómo instalo libgl.so?!
<WyReSP> porque he hecho un apt-cache search y me salen un montón de libgl....
<mimecar> ¿ya has buscado a que paquete pertenece?
<guampa> seguramente libgl esta instalado, es muy comun esa lib
<WyReSP> libgl.so ...
<WyReSP> no ... no he buscado a qué paquete pertenece ...
<mimecar> busca primero el paquete
<mimecar> en el readme del programa tendrás las instrucciones
<WyReSP> estoy siguiendo el readme del programa
<WyReSP> al principio hace un apt-get para instalar todas las librerías necesarias
<WyReSP> pero por algún motivo al compilar me sigue solicitando libhgl.so
<WyReSP> este es el programa
<WyReSP> http://dangerdeep.sourceforge.net/
<mimecar> esas instrucciones son para tu versión de ubuntu?
<WyReSP> se supone que es para debian
<WyReSP> esto es lo que me pasa cuándo compilo, mimecar
<WyReSP> http://pastebin.com/6mQx21Kk
<WyReSP> a parte ya he leido en algún sitio que libgl.so está en el paquete libgl1-mesa-dev
<WyReSP> pero lo he instalado y me sigue pasando lo mismo ;S
<mimecar> ¿para que estas compilando como root?
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q="ERROR%3A+no+libGL.so+detected!"+ubuntu
<mimecar> primeros resultados
<WyReSP> nada, mimecar ...
<WyReSP> no consigo instalarlo xD
<mimecar> en el primer post de ubuntu forum dicen como ponerlo
<WyReSP> es  que no sé que se supone que está haciendo aquí
<WyReSP> http://techtidings.blogspot.com.es/2012/01/problem-with-libglso-on-64-bit-ubuntu.html
<WyReSP> aah
<WyReSP> perfecto
<WyReSP> muchas gracias :D
<WyReSP> mimecar, estoy tirando de este enlace
<WyReSP> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=3522925&group_id=71244&atid=535546
<WyReSP> pero ahora me pasa esto: http://pastebin.com/yEvqY78h
<WyReSP> hummm... no consigo modificar correctamente un sConstruct para que coja bien la libGL.so :S
<mimecar> WyReSP, ese código supuestamente compila?
<WyReSP> debería ...
<WyReSP> supuestamente mucha gente lo ha compilado xD
<mimecar> con las mismas versiones de las librerías que tu?
<WyReSP> solo me da problemas con la libGL.so
<mimecar> en que paquete estaba esa librería?
<WyReSP> supuestamente está en el libgl1-mesa-dev
<WyReSP> según he leido aquí tengo que editar el Sconstruct
<WyReSP> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=3522925&group_id=71244&atid=535546
<WyReSP> pero es que ... si hago un located libGL.so
<WyReSP> me la localiza en otras rutas!
<nedapi> IVAN, por favor, cuando puedas, comunicate. Gracias
<mimecar> nedapi, para esas cosas usa un mensaje privado
<elgallero> quisiera instalar una version de bash para windows
<elgallero> para ir practicando
<mimecar> puedes hacerlo pero hay muchas cosas que no podrás hacer
<mimecar> usa mejor una máquina virtual
<elgallero> quiero entenderle a eso de los permisos
<mimecar> instala ubuntu en una máquina virtual si quieres hacerlo
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-14
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo llenar un formulario muy simple [nombre y comentario] con wget? o  con alguna herramienta de ubuntu?
<ivedci89-desktop> desde terminal
<m4v> ivedci89-desktop: no creo que sea posible.
<m4v> con algún script en python seguramente sí. Pero desconozco
<ivedci89-desktop> ok m4v
<ivedci89-desktop> m4v:  y hay alguna herramienta en ubuntu (por default, sin tener que instalar nada) desde terminal para enviar mails ? (o sea para un script)
<m4v> ivedci89-desktop: "mail" pero no se si te instala por defecto. Es el paquete mailutils
<m4v> no lo tengo instalado así que capaz que solo se instala en ubuntu-server
<ivedci89-desktop> si lo conozco he usado eso antes... gracais m4v
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi en server lo hace
<ivedci89-desktop> tranqui ya lo solucione, saludo!
<WyReSP> Hola chicos!
<WyReSP> tengo un problema con mis particiones
<WyReSP> tengo una extendida donde tengo dentro ubuntu y la swap y no consigo reducirla para poder aumentar la de windows
<WyReSP> estoy usando el gparted en un cdlive
<WyReSP> pero claro, si redimensiono la partición de ubuntu me deja un espacio libre dentro de la extendida
<WyReSP> no me deja el espacio libre en general en el disco duro
<WyReSP> cómo puedo sacar ese espacio libre de la partición extendida sin cargármela?
<WyReSP> es decir... tengo que reducir la extendida? o reduzco solo la ext3?
<WyReSP> es que en principio de donde quiero sacar el espacio libre es de la ext3
<WyReSP> pero claro ... la ext3 está dentro de la extendida y es lo que digo, si redimensiono la ext3 el espacio libre me queda dentro de la extendida
<WyReSP> y no puedo ampliar el volumen del disco de windows que es la intención ...
<WyRe> ... :(
<WyRe> no se pueden redimensionar particiones extendidas?
<WyRe> porqué pone una llave en el gparted?! :D
<fzeta> hi!
<chulis> hola hay alguien?
<ivedci89-desktop> más de 40 personas
<chulis> je je
<chulis> ya veo
<chulis> uso lubuntu y tengo una duda sobre el panel
<chulis> a ver si alguien me ayuda
<chulis> ¿cómo se editan las aplicaciones que hay en "area de notificación" dentro de "miniaplicaciones del panel"
<chulis> porque me aparecen dos iconos del wifi en el panel
<ivedci89-desktop> chulis: aca nunca hagas eso de preguntar si hay alguien... lanza la pregunta con toda la informacion que tengas disponible directamente
<chulis> y no sé como eliminar uno de ellos
<chulis> vale entiendo
<ivedci89-desktop> exo es muy raro
<ivedci89-desktop> eso*
<ivedci89-desktop> jamas me ocurrio
<chulis> tu usas lubuntu?
<ivedci89-desktop> haaa
<ivedci89-desktop> Lxde
<chulis> si lxde
<ivedci89-desktop> eso es otro mundo bueno si lo e usado
<ivedci89-desktop> debes aclarar que  distro usas en la pregunta inicial
<chulis> es mas complicado Lxde?
<ivedci89-desktop> no, es simple no te lés...
<ivedci89-desktop> *líes
<chulis> puse que usaba lubunto al proncipio
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno
<ivedci89-desktop> lo pase por alto
<ivedci89-desktop> o leí yo mal
<ivedci89-desktop> igual vi que ayer andabas preguntando sobre lo mismo
<chulis> aqui por lo que veo casi todo el mundo usa ubuntu
<ivedci89-desktop> mira justo a mi lado tengo una maquina con lubuntu 12.04
<chulis> ayer estuvistes por aqui?
<ivedci89-desktop> #ubuntu-es es el canal no es de extrañarse ja
<chulis> es que canal de lubuntu en español no he visto
<chulis> no creo ni que haya
<chulis> el que hay sobre lubuntu es en ingles y ando muy justito en ese idioma Xd
<chulis> yo tengo lubunto 13
<chulis> la ultima creo
<chulis> pero imagino que será muy parecido
<ivedci89-desktop> está bien es el canal correcto donde estas... yo lo he visto simple lxde, clic derecho sobre el panel, configuracion del panel...y applets del poanel
<chulis> vale y cuando añades "area de notificacion que programas te añade?
<chulis> se te añade algun programa en el panel?
<ivedci89-desktop> si eres principiante... mejor que te instales 12.04... usa siempre las versiones LTS si no quieres liarte seguido con comandos en terminal... usa las LTS despues de 2 o 3 meses que salen al mundo
<ivedci89-desktop> debrías tener SOLO un area de notificacion...
<chulis> soy principiante total
<ivedci89-desktop> entonces ponte un LTS
<chulis> pero no quiero perder todas las configuraciones y programas intalados....
<ivedci89-desktop> pero intentemos algo... borra de los aplets del panel todo lo que tenga que ver con aplets del panel
<ivedci89-desktop> *todo lo que tenga que ver con notificacion
<ivedci89-desktop> (perdon estoy medfio dormido aun ...)
<chulis> todas las miniaplicaciones quieres decir?
<ivedci89-desktop> sisis, estuve ayer y siempre en ubuntu-.es
<chulis> ah ok
<ivedci89-desktop> aunque no siempre ayudo... solo cuando tengo tiempo y GANAS
<chulis> claro
<chulis> tonces cual borro exactamente?
<ivedci89-desktop> a veces al anochecer me pongo a leer todo lo que sucedio en el chat durante eldía asi aprendo cosas muy raras a lo largo de los meses
<chulis> ah vale
<ivedci89-desktop> todo lo que immcluya la palabra "notificacion" o similar
<ivedci89-desktop> mira ahi entró un cliente...
<ivedci89-desktop> ja
<chulis> realmente solo hay una de notificacion
<ivedci89-desktop> quitalo
<chulis> se me fue la bateria
<chulis> quieres que envie por ddc
<chulis> una captura?
<chulis> de pantalla?
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi sería bueno
<ivedci89-desktop> sino aca
<ivedci89-desktop> process-641766.webuda.com jaja
<ivedci89-desktop> creo que no esta pasando y le di aceptar.
<ivedci89-desktop> http://process-641766.webuda.com
<chulis> no te llega?
<ivedci89-desktop> no, tengo router...
<ivedci89-desktop> nunca me funciono esa funcion en pidgin
<chulis> http://process-641766.webuda.com/pagina2.php
<ivedci89-desktop> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<chulis> es el 7
<chulis> 3.xcf
<ivedci89-desktop> http://tinyurl.com/imagebin chulis!!!
<chulis> lo vistes en el enlace que te puse?
<ivedci89-desktop> ah ..
<ivedci89-desktop> ok tienes iconos de hicolor
<chulis> ¿?
<chulis> hicolor?
<chulis> eso que es?
<ivedci89-desktop> era solo un comentario...no importa por ahora. y dime, ambos iconos de wifi te muestran el menu de redes
<ivedci89-desktop> ?
<chulis> si
<chulis> exactamente lo mismo
<chulis> la misma informacion
<ivedci89-desktop> dame una captura pero del menu de applets del panel
<ivedci89-desktop> http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<ivedci89-desktop> desde esa imagen
<ivedci89-desktop> *direccion
<chulis> preferencias del panel te refieres?
<ivedci89-desktop> calro
<ivedci89-desktop> claro
<chulis> ok voy
<chulis> Imagebin doesn't accept that file of file.
<chulis> me dice eso
<chulis> tu enlace
<ivedci89-desktop> solo acepta png jpg.. no xcf
<chulis> a ver si lo arreglo
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno intenta sino desde proces...
<ivedci89-desktop> http://process-641766.webuda.com cuando cargas un archivo te lleva a una lista de los archivos que ya hay cargados incluyendo el tuyo
<chulis> en gimp no se como se cambia el formato
<ivedci89-desktop> no importa, subilo ahi
<chulis> en esa tampoco me deja no se que pasa ahora
<chulis> antes si me dejo
<ivedci89-desktop> será por que tiene el mismo nombre que otro archivo que ya hay
<ivedci89-desktop> sino porque pesa más de 2MB
<ivedci89-desktop> en gimp se cambia formato con menu archivo exportar
<chulis> http://imagebin.org/305485
<chulis> ya
<chulis> gracias
<ivedci89-desktop> "indicador de min..."  quitalo
<chulis> con eso se fue el wifi
<mchero> ambos?
<mchero> chulis:
<chulis> si
<mchero> mmm
<chulis> pero ahora me quedé sin icono de wifi
<mchero> estas jodido jajaja
<mchero> bueno elimina tambien el areadenot...
<mchero> y vuelve a poner el indica...
<mchero> soy ivedci89 desde la pc que tiene lubuntu chulis
<chulis> si hago eso me vuelven los dos wifis
<mchero> entonces es un problema del applet indicator... no de tus configuraciones.
<chulis> no se puede editar el indicador de miniaplicaciones?
<chulis> para dejarlo solo con un wifi?=
<mchero> o tal vez tienes dos programas que hacen lo mismo (mostrar y conectar redes) pero que son diferentes y la aplicacione los detecta...
<chulis> yo hice un panel nuevo y me pasa igual
<chulis> elimine e hice un panel nuevo pero sigue el problema
<mchero> ok
<chulis> alguien me dijo que haciendo kill en no se qué se elimina uno y asi fue pero en cuanto reinicio vuelve
<chulis> eso fue el otro dia
<mchero> fijate en el control de lxde de escritorio o algo asi, si te inicia dos veces o dos aplicaciones de control de redes
<mchero> no se, a mi no me pasa eso en lubuntu 12.04
<chulis> en preferencias?
<mchero> nunca
<mchero> pero recuerdo que me pasaba en otras versionas cosas similares
<mchero> puede ser prefer...
<chulis> lo mas parecido que veo es lxsession-default-apps
<mchero> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<mchero> mmm proba
<chulis> buff ahora se me bloqueó el menu inicio
<mchero> http://imagebin.org/305488
<chulis> tube que reiniciar
<chulis> es la promera que se me cuelga el sistema
<chulis> con xp era todos los dias Xd
<mchero> http://imagebin.org/305488
<chulis> la primera vez
<chulis> que quieres que te pegue ahi?
<mchero> menu principal, prefere... configuracion de la sesision de escr...
<mchero> que veas esa imagen
<mchero> http://imagebin.org/305488
<mchero> no mensiones a xp por aquí
<mchero> eso es mala palabra
<chulis> jas ja entiendo
<chulis> mira
<chulis> no tengo esa opcion en mi sistema
<chulis> al menos no la veo
<chulis> tu lo tienes en preferencias?
<mchero> claro
<chulis> pues yo no
<mchero> lxsession-edit    asi se llama el programita
<mchero> desde terminal
<chulis> lo estoy instalando porque no lo tenia
<mchero> =-O
<mchero> q extraño
<mchero> oye chulis, si no lo consiges ya con eso, entonces abandona hasta que encentres ayda más idonea que yo... o ponte la 12.04
<chulis> bueno te hago una pantalla de eso?
<chulis> ok lo sigo intentando
<mchero> no solo NO tendras ese problema sino que suele ser más rapidito el sistema
<mchero> fijate que en mi imagen aparece Red con el checkbox activo
<chulis> pero si pongo la 12.04 pierdo todo lo que tengo ahora mismo?
<mchero> tal en tu maquina hay otro programa a parte de Red, que hace similar no se que nombre tendra
<chulis> ahora te envio la imagen de como lo tengo yo
<mchero> no pierdes nada... si pusiste el /home en una particion aparte del sistema no pasa nada
<mchero> ok
<mchero> manda
<chulis> http://imagebin.org/305491
<ivedci89-desktop> "scrot" para hacer capturas
<ivedci89-desktop> me llama la atencion el anteultimo checkbox marcado
<ivedci89-desktop> my-w....
<chulis> es un indicador del tiempo
<chulis> my weather indicator
<chulis> lo intale
<chulis> no desde synaptic
<ivedci89-desktop> claro .. pero no veo algo relevante respecto a redes
<chulis> red si esta marcado
<ivedci89-desktop> eso está bien
<ivedci89-desktop> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<chulis> el primero administrador de energia para que es?
<ivedci89-desktop> envia el contenido del archivo generado:
<ivedci89-desktop> ps -A > archivo_generado_de_procesos_activos
<ivedci89-desktop> eso si tienes note y bateria sino, inservible
<chulis> si tengo
<chulis> es un portatil
<ivedci89-desktop> y el indicador te muestra la bateria en el  panel?
<ivedci89-desktop> sino, haz lo qsiguiente, ::::
<chulis> al marcarlo no hace nada supongo que habra que reiniciar
<ivedci89-desktop> cerrar sesion, seleccionar openbox... entrar con tu password... e instalar gnome-panel
<ivedci89-desktop> y ejecutar... usar el pc así...
<chulis> eso cambia el panel?
<ivedci89-desktop> yo lo hice una vez, hace tiempo porque tenia una version de lubuntu que me daba problemas asi
<ivedci89-desktop> claro
<ivedci89-desktop> poen el panel de gnome
<ivedci89-desktop> no lxde
<chulis> pero relentiza el sistema ese panel?
<chulis> este portatil tiene sus años
<ivedci89-desktop> no
<chulis> pentium m 2gh
<chulis> 1 giga de ram
<chulis> como compruebo que tengo la home en una particion?
<ivedci89-desktop> df -h
<ivedci89-desktop> /dev/sda5        211G   133G   68G  67% /home
<ivedci89-desktop> como ejemplo
<ivedci89-desktop> /dev/sda6         21G   9,6G   11G  49% /
<ivedci89-desktop> eso me sale a mi
<chulis> espera que te lo pego
<ramrebol> Hola. Necesito usar en mi pc 64 bit un programa del cual solo dispongo su ejecutable (entiendo que esta compilado para 32 bit). Al tratar de correrlo me aparece "tetview-linux: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". ¿Que debo instalar para poder usarlo?. Gracias.
<ivedci89-desktop> si no tienes algo como /home en algun /dev/blabla   entonces no hiciste particion
<chulis> http://imagebin.org/305496
<ivedci89-desktop> ramrebol: o sea que no tienes una version en su sitio oficial de 64
<ramrebol> exacto ivedci89-desktop .
<ivedci89-desktop> ...mmmm
<ivedci89-desktop> muebe la libreria que necesitas al directorio que el programa usa
<ivedci89-desktop> *donde esta instalado entonces quiero decir ramrebol
<ramrebol> trate de hacer un enlace simbolico (ln -s ...) pero no funciono.
<ivedci89-desktop> chulis:  no, no tienes nada !!! reinstala
<chulis> como que no tengo nada? que te refieres?
<chulis> que la home está separada en otra particion?
<ivedci89-desktop> claro que si reinstalas no tienes nada que perder!!! haz un backup de tus archivos importante y listo.
<ivedci89-desktop> NOOOOOOOOOOO no lo está es todo en una part
<chulis> ah
<ramrebol> ivedci89-desktop: aunque mueva  libGLU.so.1 al directorio donde esta el ejecutable aparece el mismo error.
<chulis> que pena si lo hubiera sabido hubiera hecho una particion para home
<chulis> bueno pues lo dejaré tal cual
<ramrebol> chulis: yo siempre tengo una particion aparte para home. Asi es muy facil reinstalar el sistema (en 20 minutos lo tengo como nuevo, porque guarda las configuraciones)
<chulis> tampoco es tan terrible tener dos iconos de wifi
<ivedci89-desktop> la verdad que no chulis
<chulis> que pasa que la 12 es mucho mas estable que la 13?
<ivedci89-desktop> ramrebol:  igaul chulis no se si le conviene guardar las config jajaja
<ivedci89-desktop> es probable que lo sea... y a demas no tiene esos dramitas que son molestos
<chulis> tampoco está tan desastrado
<chulis> jeje
<chulis> bueno me lo pensaré igual sacrifico he instalo todo de nuevo haciendo una particion para home
<ivedci89-desktop> ramrebol:  fijate si en archivos de configuracion del tetv* te sale el directorio donde el programa busca dicha librería
<chulis> espero no sea muy complicado para mi
<ramrebol> ivedci89-desktop: solo hay un ejecutable :/   Quizas deba instalar las bibliotecas 32 bit, pero no se como hacer eso.
<ivedci89-desktop> claro dale unos 8 a 12GB a tu / (principio) y 600MB a swap (final)... el resto para /home
<ivedci89-desktop> ups yo tampoco
<ramrebol> ivedci89-desktop: esta es la pagina por si quieres revisarla http://wias-berlin.de/software/tetgen/tetview.html
<ivedci89-desktop> pasate por google con palabras clave como "correr aplicaciones de 32 en linux de 64"
<ramrebol> ivedci89-desktop: dice "instale ia32-libs" pero no lo tengo. Supongo que ahora se hace de otra forma, o con otro nombre.
<ivedci89-desktop> yo en general he instalado en ubuntu 64, cosas como skype, que es de 32 y funcionan bien
<ramrebol> ivedci89-desktop: no se que problema tenia chulis, llegue tarde a la discusion. Por lo menos a mi me sirve guardar la configuracion, asi paso de version en version muy rapido.
<ivedci89-desktop> si es muy util...
<ivedci89-desktop> pero en el caso de chulis no le conviene reinstalar guardando configuracion, su problema era que le aparecían dos controles de red en el aplet de notificacion del panle de lxde
<ivedci89-desktop> *es  (pues sigue con el problema)
<ivedci89-desktop> a todo esto ramrebol... para que sirve tu programa tetqqueseyo ???
<ramrebol> ivedci89-desktop: aa, claramente no quiere la misma configuracion, jeje. Supongo que chilis probo un click derecho y remove
<chulis> en el foro de lubuntu me dijeron un comando que mataba uno
<chulis> con kill
<chulis> y se me quedaba solo un icono del wifi
<ivedci89-desktop> siii
<ivedci89-desktop> chulis:
<chulis> pero al reiniciar el sistema volvian a verse los dos
<ramrebol> chulis: puedes hacer ps -aux y buscar la id del proceso a matar
<ivedci89-desktop> pero si no sabes cual procesao queires matar...tas jodido
<ivedci89-desktop> por eso te dije: ps -A pegá la salida en !pastebin
<chulis> si pero al reiniciar?
<chulis> no persiste=
<chulis> ?
<ivedci89-desktop> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ramrebol> chulis: revisaste los programas que se lanzan al iniciar sesion? quizas lo tienes anotado dos veces
<ivedci89-desktop> claro
<chulis> donde esta eso?
<chulis> los programas del inicio?
<ivedci89-desktop> /home/kvirc/.config/autostart
<ramrebol> chulis: o visualmente: "Inicio" -> Settings -> Session and Startup
<ivedci89-desktop> ramrebol:  usa Lubuntu 13... no se si tiene eso él
<ramrebol> aps, por lo menos en gnome y xfce tienen esa opcion :/  sobre lubuntu ni idea
<ramrebol> ivedci89-desktop: el programa que necesito sirve para visualizar salidas de otro programa: tetview. Es para mallas 3D (metodos numericos para solucion de ecuaciones diferenciales parciales).
<chulis> a ver con
<ivedci89-desktop> ramrebol:  y probaste con wxmaxima?
<ramrebol> ivedci89-desktop: gracias, pero no tiene relacion
<chulis> home kvirc .congig auto no existe el direcotrio
<ivedci89-desktop> chulis en /home/tunombredeusuario/.config/autostart
<ivedci89-desktop> pense que kvirc era tu nombre de usuario pero evidentemente me equivoqué reemplaza donde sea necesario
<chulis> home/chulis/.config/autostart
<chulis> No existe el archivo o el directorio
<chulis> navegando he entrado en autostar
<chulis> y hay tres
<ivedci89-desktop> entonces debes de tener un archivo (que aun no se no recuerdo cual)  el cual tiene por ejemplo @red en su contenido
<chulis> admisntridador d eenergia, my weather  y my weather autostar
<chulis> si
<chulis> el tercero
<chulis> lo quito?
<chulis> @ se lo añadi yo
<ivedci89-desktop> muevelo a fuera del aut*
<ivedci89-desktop> y reinicia
<chulis> ok ahora vuelvo
<ivedci89-desktop> regreso en 10 o 15' almorzando gente
<ivedci89-desktop> *almorzando, gente..
<chulis> sigue igual
<ramrebol> revisaste "Inicio" -> administracion -> programas de inicio?
<chulis> no tengo esa opcion
<ramrebol> algo asi puede llamarse. No he usado lubuntu, pero en gnome y xfce aparece la opcion
<ramrebol> algo parecido chulis
<chulis> nicio" -> administracion -> programas de inicio?
<chulis> te juro que no ni lo mas parecido
<chulis> eso recuerdo en el otro so que no me dejan nombrar jeje
<ramrebol> no veo por que no podrias nombrar otro OS.
<chulis> lo mas parecido es desktop session settings que lo instale antes
<chulis> dicen que no les gusta nombrar otro que no sea linux no?
<ramrebol> y en eso no existen "aplicaciones al inicio de sesion" o algo asi?
<chulis> si claro
<ramrebol> chulis: no veo la razon de no nombrar las cosas por su nombre, mas que por chiste.
<chulis> automatic satartes aplication
<ramrebol> chulis: esa me tinca
<ramrebol> ahi debiera haber una lista de aplicaciones
<chulis> http://imagebin.org/305504
<chulis> ese es
<ramrebol> perfecto. Entiendo que esa lista (lo que esta con click) son las aplicaciones que arrancan cuando inicias sesion.
<chulis> si
<ramrebol> busca la que arranca dos veces, quizas aparece dos veces en esa lista
<ramrebol> si solo aparece una igual podrias probar sacandole el click y reiniciando
<ivedci89-desktop> buen punto ramrebol que haga eso sisi
<chulis> solo hay 6 marcadas
<ivedci89-desktop> el tema es que es posible que  ya no se conecte a internet
<chulis> y todas diferentes
<ramrebol> obviamente tendras dos opciones: o arranca solo una vez (con lo que estarias feliz) o no arranca, por loq ue tendrias que volver a ponerle el click y reiniciar.
<ramrebol> chulis: trankilo. Anda probando con paciencia y anotando que has modificado.
<ramrebol> Si no arranca al reiniciar tranquilo, le vuelves a hacer click y reinicias y todo debe volver a como estaba antes
<chulis> ok probaré pero no ahora que tengo que salir
<chulis> ya les daré el coñazo con los resultados je je
<ramrebol> chulis:
<chulis> ramrebol: dime
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno, si no arranca más la red y/o no muetra más icono alguno, entonces es problema del applet: entonces debería buscar la configuracion del applet en home y revisarla con un editor de texto a ver que hay
<ramrebol> chulis: pero hay alguna que te parezca que pueda estar arrancando dos veces?  Ahora que leo la lista no se cual peude ser
<chulis> ivedci89-desktop: eso es lo que yo preguntaba al principio
<chulis> si habia manera de editarlo
<chulis> o revisarlo
<ivedci89-desktop> ramrebol:  ... para mi que una config del aplet que tiene mostrar el icono dos veces
<chulis> lo miramos?
<ivedci89-desktop> el tema que no sé cual será ese archivo, y menos en lubuntu 13
<chulis> ah
<ramrebol> chulis: buscaste en google el error?  Busca lubuntu icon twice
<chulis> con icon twice no voy a ver
<ramrebol> chulis: parece que el mismo problema lo ha tenido otra gente, podrias ver si lo han resuelto en esos links
<mimecar> chulis, ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones y quitado los repositorios PPA que no funcionaban?
<ivedci89-desktop> chulis 13.04 o 13.10?
<chulis> creo que 10
<chulis> no recuerdo
<chulis> ayer hice lo de ppa
<ramrebol> chulis: uname -a
<chulis> pero no se si tuvo efecto porque me volvia a listar lo mismo
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno , iniciaré una maquina virtualde lub 1310
<mimecar> si te siguen saliendo no los has quitado
<ramrebol> (ups, el comando que dije antes no sirve de nada en este caso)
<chulis> ya lo arreglé
<chulis> la solucion estaba aqui http://askubuntu.com/questions/362191/lubuntu-13-10-two-network-icons
<chulis> tengo mas dudas pero en otro momento os preguntaré
<chulis> porque me tengo que ir
<ramrebol> que bien chulis ;)
<chulis> millon de gracias
<ivedci89-desktop> :-D
<ivedci89-desktop> ramrebol: vos? pudiste hacer algo
<ramrebol> Consulta: trato de correr una aplicacion 32bit (mi pc es 64bit) y me dice "libGLU.so.1:". Pero yo tengo esa biblioteca en /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1 .  Que puede estar pasando?
<ramrebol> ivedci89-desktop: nop.
<mimecar> ramrebol, esta conversación no la tuvimos ayer?
<ivedci89-desktop> ramrebol:  probaste si se puede hacer lo mismo que tet* con wzmaxima?
<ivedci89-desktop> mimecar:  el no ha solucionado su problem
<ivedci89-desktop> *wxmaxima
<ramrebol> mimecar: si, disculpa por haberla dejado a medias, no fue mi intencio ser descortez. Habiamos quedado en esto, y no he podido ver como solucionarlo.
<mimecar> si tu sistema es de 64 bits y usas una aplicación de 32
<mimecar> instala la versión de 32 bits de la librería
<ramrebol> ivedci89-desktop: conozco maxima, pero no tiene relacion con esto.
<ivedci89-desktop> ok, perdon
<ramrebol> ivedci89-desktop: gracias de todos modos :)
<ivedci89-desktop> mimecar:  no existe tal compilacion ni en el sitio oficial
<mimecar> no existe opengl en 32 bits?
<ramrebol> mimecar: gracias, estoy buscando en google como hacer eso
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<mimecar> después sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<ramrebol> mimecar: precisamente no tengo ia32-libs (no aparece nada al correr el comando que me diste). Quizas ya no se instalan asi :/
<ivedci89-desktop> no es lo mismo :     sudo apt-get install ia32-libs libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 -y
<ivedci89-desktop> ??
<mimecar> no la tienes en los repositorios para instalar?
<ramrebol> mimecar: pero tengo "libgl1-mesa-glx:i386" instalado (aparece i A al lado izquierdo)
<ramrebol> mimecar: exactamente (uso xubuntu, pero supongo que en esto debe ser igual)
<ivedci89-desktop> E: El paquete «ia32-libs» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<ivedci89-desktop> Sin embargo, los siguientes paquetes lo reemplazan:
<ivedci89-desktop>   lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<ivedci89-desktop> sudo apt-get install lib32ncurses5
<ramrebol> ivedci89-desktop: tengo los tres instalados
<ivedci89-desktop> ramrebol:
<ivedci89-desktop> ahhhh
<mimecar> en la 13.04 está, la habrán quitado de la 13.10
<ivedci89-desktop> talvez es justamente ese el problema? que opinas mimecar
<mimecar> o encuentras una forma de meter el paquete de 32 bits de opengl (y las dependencias)
<mimecar> o lo tienes complicado
<ivedci89-desktop> ramrebol:  yo que tu me instalo una version 32b de linux...
<mimecar> 32 bits por sólo un plugin?
<ramrebol> ivedci89-desktop: creo que perderia mucho mas de lo que gano, porque tengo una buena maquina.
<ivedci89-desktop> :-Dte entiendo... pero si es por un trabajo en especial, lo haría jaja
<ivedci89-desktop> (o sea lo haría en una perticion a parte, sin eliminar mi 64 jamas)
<ramrebol> si se les ocurre otra idea idea me cuentan. Por mientras trabajare a ciegas (el programa es para visualizar salidas, puedo trabajar cruzando los dedos).
<ramrebol> pero me seria muy util. Muchas gracias por su tiempo y sapiencia
<mimecar> usa una máquina virtual
<ivedci89-desktop> :'(peor es ser ciego como yo
<ivedci89-desktop> muy bien mimecar
<ivedci89-desktop> ramrebol:  VirtualBOX
<kal> Alguien podria decirme si tengo que eliminar todos los archivo para encriptar e-mail , web, y archivos mismos? hasta que punto esta en crisis ubuntu y todo su parafernalia de actualizaciones
<kal> http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/125150-android-google-vulnerable-heartbleed
<mimecar> kal, actualiza el sistema
<mimecar> y cambia todas las cuentas que tengas
 * xoan buenas
<wences> Buenas!
<wences> ahi alguien ahi?
<chulis> alguien por aqui usa kvirc?
<chulis> o xchat?
<hbautista> xchat
<chulis> ¿?
<chulis> se puede cambiar el color del nick en xchat?
<mimecar> el cambio solo valdrá en tu cliente
<mimecar> el resto te veremos con otro color
<chulis> claro
<chulis> lo que me interesa es cambiar mi color para buscarme mas facil mis comentarios
<chulis> pero en xchat no veo esa opcion en kvirc en cambio si
<mimecar> configuración, preferencias
<mimecar> si usas el xchat completo
<chulis_> g
<chulis> completo? no se cual tengo
<chulis_> prueba
<mimecar> no uses clones en el canal por favor
<chulis> perdon cierro este
<chulis> buenas de nuevo queria descativar eth0 puesto que nunca lo uso y siempre tengo el icono con la exclamacion, hace poco lo desactivé y se fue dicho icono pero cuando reinicié volvió
<chulis> alguna manera de que no vuelva a activarse?
<Lopulus> cual vendria a ser el equivalente de SQL Server 2000?
<Lopulus> cual vendria a ser el equivalente de SQL Server 2000?
<kelu> Alguien por aqui?
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-15
<LubuntuUser> Hola, como estan? Alguno me puede ayudar?
<LubuntuUser> ...
<ivedci89-desktop> kee
<ivedci89-desktop> LubuntuUser:
<LubuntuUser> Estoy usando Lubuntu 12.10
<LubuntuUser> La aplicacion "Actualización de software" me dice que puedo actualizar a 13.10
<LubuntuUser> esto actualizaría mi versión de ubuntu o mi versión de lubuntu?
<LubuntuUser> ya que si se transforma en ubuntu, la computadora no soportaría la carga y tendría que reinstalar todo
<ivedci89-desktop> aca estoy tuve que abandonar el pc un momento
<LubuntuUser> ok
<LubuntuUser> me podes responder?
<ivedci89-desktop> LubuntuUser: eres principiante? o tienes al menos un año usando GNU/Linux
<LubuntuUser> Tengo algo de experiencia, por qué?
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno entonces dejalo correr al actualizador, aunque te aconsejo instalacion limpia de ubuntu 1310... o lo que es mejor, esperar hasta el día 18 del corriente mes, e instalar 14.04
<LubuntuUser> No te logro entender
<ramrebol> LubuntuUser: no recomiendo a nadie el upgrate. Si te corre bien con la version que tienes y no esta obsoleta, evitate problemas y sigue asi. Ahora, si eres como yo y no te aguantas mejor haz la instalacion desde cero.
<LubuntuUser> Haber
<ivedci89-desktop> a eso me refería ramrebol
<LubuntuUser> Mi duda es, si actualizo Lubuntu 12.10 con la supuesta actualización. Seguiré teniendo el entorno y las cosas de Lubuntu o será suplantado por Ubuntu 13.04
<ramrebol> pero tranquilo, el upgrate es de la distro que tienes (lubuntu) y no se instalara ubuntu ;)
<LubuntuUser> Ahhhhhhh
<LubuntuUser> eso queria saber
<LubuntuUser> muchas gracias..
<LubuntuUser> Entondes, no me recomiendan el update?
<LubuntuUser> Entonces*
<ivedci89-desktop> a ver? * (haber viene de hay o tener) LubuntuUser
<ivedci89-desktop> no, evitalo...
<ramrebol> exacto. No quiere decir que si hacer upgrade tu laptop explote, si quieres lo haces. Pero puede traer mas problemas que beneficios.
<ivedci89-desktop> suele ocurrir que se rompe la grafica...
<ivedci89-desktop> (por ejemplo)
<ramrebol> o haz un upgrade y ten un dvd de lubuntu a mano por si no quedas conforme. Com dice ivedci89-desktop, mejor espera hasta este viernes y bajas la version 14.04
<ivedci89-desktop> o ciertos programas al actualizarse, "pierden" la configuracion, (ya que utilizan archivos de configs distintas a sus versiones antiguas)
<LubuntuUser> Si eso lo se. Mi duda principal era si continuaría siendo Lubuntu y no se transformaría en Ubuntu, ya que la computadora que tiene instalado el operativo es de bajos recursos
<LubuntuUser> Me sirvió la aclaración que me han dado y la información que pudieron brindarme. Muchas gracias!
<ivedci89-desktop> tal como dijo ramr.. tranquilo se actualiza el cuerpo del sistema, no tu distribución... pasa que el software de actualizaciones esta diseñado para el entorno grafico de unity ubuntu... entonces son textos que se chispotean los desarrolladores o traductores
<LubuntuUser> Excelente, repito. Muchas gracias por su buena onda, cualquier cosa vuelvo a entrar acá. Saludos!
<ivedci89-desktop> saludos LubuntuUser! de nada...
<ivedci89-desktop> ayuuuuuuda!
<ivedci89-desktop> se puede restringir la velocidad de transferencia de "scp" ?
<ramrebol> ivedci89-desktop: solo por curiosidad, para que alguien querria eso?
<ramrebol> (obviamente no tengo idea sobre la respuesta a la pregunta :P)
<ivedci89-desktop> a ver que te puedo decir, para que no me saque ancho de banda al navegar en internet por ejemplo
<ivedci89-desktop> pues suelo hacer backups  de una ciudad a otra
<ramrebol> por lo mismo, seguro querras sea tan rapido como se pueda, y supongo que esa es la opcion por defecto de scp
<ramrebol> (como dije antes, no tengo idea sobre la respuesta, solo es lo que supongo)
<ivedci89-desktop> ramrebol:  algun cliente tiene velocidades contratadas bastante altas... y yo no tanto... por eso, que  me gustaría restringir
<ivedci89-desktop> ejemplo numerico. si el servidor de afuera, sube a 10 y yo descargo a 15 como maximo, me estan quedando solo 5 de descarga para navegar y demas...
<ramrebol> ap.
<ivedci89-desktop> qué es ap.????
<ivedci89-desktop> ramrebol:
<ramrebol> cuando uno dice "a" con flojera y cierra la boca rapido suena asi.
<ramrebol> quizas habria sido mas claro escribir ab
<ivedci89-desktop> buenas noches a tod@s
<ivedci89-desktop> O:-)
<Bradford> e_e
<Bradford> xd
 * x-mint  saluda
<efestito> hola, buenos dias, una pregunta, he estado buscando como añadir el soporte a gestos al trackpad, pero lo poco que he encontrado ha sido utilizando un script en perl, el problema es que no me funciona, estoy sobre ubuntu 14.04
<efestito> el error que me da es que synclient no admite el parametro -m, las opciones que dan serian hacer un downgrade a una version 1.6.x que si incorpora dicho modificador, hay alguna otra alternativa???
<curiousx> hola -.-
<curiousx> nick Chuck_Norris
<Chuck_Norris> *sonido de grillos*
<successus> xD
<GridCube> oigan! si quieren ayudar a ubuntu, en todas sus variedades, hoy es un dia perfecto, necesitamos gente que haga pruebas de los ISO para ver si hay bugs de ultima hora que haya que arreglar! es muy importante, las imagenes deberian ser identicas al release final, si quieren ayudar hay instrucciones detalladas en http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds
<chulis> buenas
<chulis> ¿cómo podria desactivar eth0 definitivamente?
<DELLtra> ??
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres desactivar eth0?
<chulis> porque nunca lo uso y siempre tengo el icono en el panel con la exclamacion de que no tiene red
<DELLtra> y te molesta el icono ?
<chulis> si
<DELLtra> jajaja
<chulis> bastante
<DELLtra> no se ve estetico ?
<chulis> no me deja dormir
<DELLtra> dormir ??
<buenaventura> botón derecho - deshabilitar ?
<buenaventura> o algo así?
<chulis> ya lo probé y nada
<chulis> ifconfig eth0 down asi creo que se desactiva
<chulis> pero vuelve al reiniciar
<buenaventura> claro
<DELLtra> claro
<MrTulias> igual se puede editar la conexión y que no se conecte automáticamente
<chulis> bueno deja ver
<DELLtra> ifdown
<chulis> ifdown eth0 ?
<mimecar> si se activa de nuevo al iniciar no te sirve de mucho
<buenaventura> creo que hay forma de decirle a nm que no administre una interfaz
<mimecar> edita /etc/networks y desactiva el inicio automático
<buenaventura> pero no sé cómo
<mimecar> aunque tu entorno de escriotrio no tendría que mostrarte dos redes si estas conectado por Wifi
<mimecar> escritorio
<chulis> es el monitor de redes creo
<chulis> el que está con la exclamacion
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<DELLtra> exacto
<chulis> voy
<chulis> cual era la web de pegar?
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<chulis> http://imagebin.org/30581
<mimecar> no carga
<chulis> ¿no puedes ver el enlace?
<MrTulias> No se ve el enlace chulis.Creo que es en el icono de red, en 'editar conexiones' => red cableada => editar => desmarcar 'conectarse automáticamente'
<chulis> perdona
<chulis> a ver no podeis ver el enlace?
<chulis> que raro yo lo veo bien
<chulis> a ver si encuentro lo de editar conexiones
<mimecar> chulis: la url que has puesto está incompleta
<mimecar> http://imagebin.org/305814
<mimecar> si te saltas cosa...
<mimecar> en LXDE tendría que salirte sólo el interfaz conectado
<mimecar> has modificado algo del sistema?
<amed> hola, una pregunta un poco tonta
<amed> Me gustaría saber si puedo conectarme remotamente a otra pc con SSH y averiguar como va una descarga que hago con WGET
<amed> ósea un monitoreo remoto
<mimecar> si sabes lo que ocupa lo puedes ver con ls
<amed> mimecar, ¿cómo así?
<mimecar> si el archivo ocupa 700 MB y llevas 200
<mimecar> miras lo que ocupa y haces la resta
<DELLtra> claro
<amed> mimecar, pero mi intención es como ver el contador que muestra wget
<DELLtra> eso no es posible amed  o si ?
<mimecar> el proceso no lo has lanzado tu
<amed> DELLtra, no lo sé
<mimecar> como no redireccionaras la salida a un archivo de texto
<mimecar> y vieras el valor de ese archivo...
<amed> mimecar, bueno pero ya lance el proceso y no puedo interrumpirlo
<mimecar> si ya lo has lanzado me parece que no puedes hacer nada
<amed> mimecar, ok gracias por la ayuda
<mimecar> salvo lo de ver el espacio que estas usando
<amed> mimecar, oye y, ¿sabes que versión de ubuntu es la más ligera y como cuánto ocupa en disco duro?
<mimecar> cualquier lxde / xfce que tenga soporte
<amed> mimecar, lubuntu, xubuntu o algo así ?
<mimecar> sí
<amed> mimecar, y que opinas de usar e17 ?
<mimecar> el 7?
<amed> enlightenment
<mimecar> me parece que consume más que LXDE / XFCE
<mimecar> pruebalo y decide
<amed> mimecar, ¿todavía tiene soporte?
<mimecar> Enlightment?
<amed> sí
<mimecar> entra en su Web y busca la fecha de la última actualización
<amed> tks
<yarinse> hi, como se llama el paquete de lenguaje para k3b? alguien lo sabe?
<Xago> hola muchachos...es verdad que "ubuntu one", cierra sus puertas para los usuarios "gratis"?}
<chulis> en linux no hace falta poner antivirus ni antispires etc?
<Xago> yo jamás he usado antivirus
<Xago> y llevo usandolo como 15 años
<chulis> y algun antroyano o programa del estilo no es necesario tampoco?
<chulis> Xago
<Lopulus> cual vendria a ser el equivalente de SQL Server 2000?
<Lopulus> Hay alguien?
<laboratorio> alguien sabe de donde configrar el gestor de pantalla de acceso de lubuntu????
<laboratorio> quisiera que mi usuario (el unico por ahora) inicie sin tener que introducir contraseña ni hacer clic en el usuario y boton iniciar sesion
<laboratorio> http://www.ubuntizando.com/2013/06/26/truco-recuperar-nuestra-contrasena-de-usuario-desde-terminal/
<holstein> Ahmuck: this is the channel i was speaking of.. are you here? and its working?
<Ahmuck> yo quiero usar mi systema en español y íngles
<Ahmuck> pero no se
<Ahmuck> es posible a comienzo la programa en español o íngles a lineo comand?
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-16
<Ahmuck> ¿porque esta chanel no tiene op quienes español?
<liveusb> cómo guardar una particion en un archivo?
<Stif> Hola!
<chulis> buenas ¿se podria poner un programa se ejecute en el inicio que correo con wine?
<chulis> corre
 * x-mint  nas!!
<chulis>  buenas ¿se podria poner un programa se ejecute en el inicio que correo con wine?
<debsan> chulis, no veo por qué no
<chulis> en lubuntu como se haria ¿poner el ejecutable en la carpeta /home/chulis/.config/autostart  ?
<navalastro> hombre porfin gente española
<navalastro> jaja
<chulis> si pero por aqui hay poco movimiento no te hagas ilusiones xd
<navalastro> jajaj yaves
<navalastro> de donde eres
<navalastro> en españa
<chulis> canarias
<navalastro> ostia jajaj q guapo
<navalastro> yo malagueño
<navalastro> esta habiendo procesiones alli?
<chulis> si claro que hay ,oye que esto va de linux  je je
<DELLtra> nas o/
<chulis> como puedo averiguar la ubicacion de un programa?
<guampa> chulis: which programa
<chulis> para un portatil con 4 gb no seria necesario instalar lubuntu sin swap?
<guampa> da igual, en todo caso el swap lo podes poner despues, no es necesario una particion
<guampa> podes usar un archivo de swap
<mimecar> no vas a usar nunca la hibernación?
<chulis> no suelo
<chulis> mas hago suspender
<chulis> mas bien
<mimecar> si no pones Swap olvidate de hibernar
<mimecar> la suspensión gasta energía y puedes perder datos
<chulis> por que se iban a perder datos?
<mimecar> si el portátil se queda sin batería
<mimecar> los datos se pierden
<chulis> el portatil lleva bateria
<chulis> ah ok
<chulis> pero no corre mas el portatil sin swap?
<mimecar> puede llevar pero se descarga
<mimecar> la suspensión gasta energía
<mimecar> no lo notarás mucho
<Exio4> mas que?
<chulis> porque si usa solo la ram irá más rápido es lo que me refería
<chulis> mas que usando la swap imagino ¿no?
<guampa> el tema de la swap no funciona asi
<guampa> no es que hay que deshabilitarla porque es mas lenta que la ram
<mimecar> no vas a notar tanto rdiferencia
<chulis> el sistema no tira primera de la swap?
<mimecar> no
<guampa> no, tira primero de la ram, y trata de poner lo menos usado en swap
<guampa> que sentido tendria tratar de usar disco antes que ram?
<chulis> la swap solo la usa cuando ocupa toda la ram te refieres?
<mimecar> sí
<chulis> pero teniendo bastante ram como 4 gb ¿crees que necesita a parte la swap?
<chulis> para un uso normal
<chulis> firefox correos etc
<mimecar> sí
<guampa> la swap es un buen recurso, no hay que deshabiliarlo
<guampa> siempre puede pasar que te quedes sin ram y la swap va a ayudar en ese momento
<ivedci89-desktop> chulis: http://libuntu.wordpress.com/2012/09/07/optimizar-el-rendimiento-de-ubuntu-mediante-el-swap/
<chulis> y la cantidad de swap la pone por defecto en la instalacion o hay que indicarle cuanto?
<ivedci89-desktop> yo le puse valor "2" a swappiness
<ivedci89-desktop> y me va muy bien!
<mimecar> tienes que ponerle el valor de la RAM
<mimecar> y si tienes menos de una cantidad, el doble
<guampa> poco valor de swappiness es malo, quiere decir que vas a tener todo en ram aunque no lo uses, y desperdicias ram que podrias estar usando para cache de disco
<guampa> en consecuencia, la performance es peor
<chulis> como puedo saber la cantidad de swap que me instalo?
<ivedci89-desktop> chulis ejemplo... si tenes 1gb de RAM pon 2gb de swap... más o menos tampoco se debe ser fanatico, y terminar desperdiciando disco...
<mimecar> ponte 4 GB
<chulis> si tengo 1gb de ram 2 de swap y si tengo 4gb de ram le pongo 4 de swap?
<mimecar> algo parecido
<guampa> chulis: estas corto de disco?
<chulis> no
<guampa> ponele lo mismo de ram como minimo, sino 2g extra no van a hacer mal
<guampa> no hace mas lento al sistema la swap
<guampa> archiva esa idea
<chulis> osea la cantidad de swap aunque sea grande no relentiza
<mimecar> no
<chulis> otra cosa tengo el sistema en español sin embargo con pongo el cursor encima del reloj me salta el almanaque en portugués creo
<chulis> ¿como lo puedo poner en español tb?
<ivedci89-desktop> chulis la SWAP es NECESARIA, cuanto más pongas mejor, no obstante si tienes bastante ram (ram=>8gb) entonces no desperdicies mucho disco duro... normalmente un ubuntu con compiz y bastante software en ejecucion no supera los 2gb de ram de consumo...
<ivedci89-desktop> !13.10
<kubot> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) es la versión actual de Ubuntu - Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/ - Notas de lanzamiento: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes - Esta versión tiene soporte hasta 9 meses, finaliza en Julio del 2014.
<ivedci89-desktop> !12.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) es la decimosexta serie de Ubuntu - Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04 - 12.04 tiene soporte hasta Abril del 2017 - Notas de lanzamiento: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Lopulus> guampa,
<Lopulus> cual vendria a ser el equivalente de SQL Server 2000?
<guampa> Lopulus: normalmente mysql o postgresql
<romant> hola y perdonen por la pregunta (se puede usar RaidCall en linus o cual seri el equibalente para linux )?
<chilicuil> que es raidcall?
<romant> es para comunicarse ablando en juegos
<romant> como wow
<chilicuil> oh.., pues yo creo que el equivalente seria skype or google hangouts.., que funcionan en linux
<romant> ok gracias
<chilicuil> de nada, suerte
<manel2020> hola buenas noches
<manel2020> tengo un problema "menor" pero en fin. Os cuento.
<manel2020> al terminar de arracar mi ubuntu 13 , y me dispongo a trabajar con una aplicación A
<ivedci89-desktop> q pasa
<manel2020>  y todo parece normal , escribe correctamente etc...  y sigo abriendo apiciacion C, D , E , F , etc..
<manel2020> y de repente ocurre que quieres pusar / y te sale & se cambio el teclado..
<manel2020> ese es el problema. NO se porque se cambia o inicia incorrectamente el teclado en español (unico idioma)
<ivedci89-desktop> evita la aplicacion en la que usas Shift
<manel2020> ???
<manel2020> haber no tengo que evitar nada....
<ivedci89-desktop> puedes cambiar el idioma de entrada de texto desde el panel:
<manel2020> quiero que mi teclado no se cambie, si es que hay algun bug , que no sabria como buscarlo en ingles
<ivedci89-desktop> manel2020: lo que te dije sobre evitar obviamente es una sujerencia ... nadie te exije nada aqui, y se espera lo mismo de vos...
<ivedci89-desktop> http://process-641766.webuda.com/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202014-04-16%2018:35:25.png
<manel2020> ?? idedc89???
<ivedci89-desktop> http://process-641766.webuda.com/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202014-04-16%2018:37:45.png
<manel2020> NO te estoy preguntando como resolver temporalmente el problema... que es abriendo el menu y volver a selecionar ES
<manel2020> me gustaria averiguar si hay algun tipo de bug de algo similar
<manel2020> no entiendo porque puede ocurrir
<Valemop> Hola. ¿Cómo va? Alguien que tenga conocimiento sobre la configuración del archivo xorg.conf ya me leí todo, hice miles de cambios y tres instalaciones limpias y no logro configurarlo bien.
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno intentaba ayudar... yo no se nada de bugs. y te nombraba lo del Shift porque hay una funcion en ubuntu que cambia el tipo de ingreso de teclado con un atajo de teclado en el que se usa la tecla Shift!!!!!
<ivedci89-desktop> Valemop: qué monitor tienes?
<Valemop> LG de 22"
<Valemop> 1920x1080 de resolucion
<ivedci89-desktop> no puedes ver el entorno?
<manel2020> bueno pues quizas el bug sea que ese "atajo" deberia estar desactivado por ejemplo.
<manel2020> ¿Que combinacion es mayús + ????
<Valemop> Uf! Di miles de vueltas, ya pasé por la pantalla negra del Unity, me pasé a Gnome. En el medio de eso descubrí Ubuntu Studio y me quedé ahí porque me interesaba la distro. Pero hasta ahora no logré llegar a esa resolucion
<manel2020> Yo tengo ese LG ?
<manel2020> que te ocurre??
<ivedci89-desktop> no lo recuerdo manel2020 pero presiona constantemente sin parar la tecla Super a ver que te dice...
<ivedci89-desktop> Valemop: "sudo lspci @ grep VGA"   vuelca la respuesta aqui por favor
<Valemop> Ahora estoy probando ni crear el archivo xorg puesto que me trajo mil problemas, pero todo apunta a que tengo que hacerlo. Y ya me cansé de tantos formatos de archivos distintos y fallas. Jajaja.
<Valemop> Ok, pruebo eso y aviso.
<ivedci89-desktop> manel2020:  en esta imagen http://process-641766.webuda.com/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202014-04-16%2018:37:45.png tienes el icono mas comun del centro de configuraciones de ubuntu, para cambiar los teclados tal vez te ayude...
<ivedci89-desktop> val
<ivedci89-desktop> Valemop:
<ivedci89-desktop> me equivoque
<ivedci89-desktop> quita el arroba y pon una barra vertical...
<ivedci89-desktop> @ |
<Valemop> Ah ok.
<manel2020> Gracias Ivedci89 , ya habia revisado esa opion
<Valemop> A ver, a ver. Momento. Ahí vuelvo
<manel2020> y muestra 1 teclado
<ivedci89-desktop> no importa el ingles al parecer esta siempre oculto debe ser un bug o un nivel de seguridad
<ivedci89-desktop> en mi caso http://process-641766.webuda.com/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202014-04-16%2018:47:36.png manel2020
<Valemop> Mmm. Preguntonta. ¿Código para la barra vertical? No el teclado de la PC con Ubuntu
<manel2020> asci?
<ivedci89-desktop> no se... copiate esta  | ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<ivedci89-desktop> no anda ascii en linux che!
<ivedci89-desktop> Altgr+1
<Valemop-Ubu> Respuesta: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200] (rev a2)
<ivedci89-desktop> asi lo hago yo en teclado genius configurado español asi: http://process-641766.webuda.com/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202014-04-16%2018:47:36.png
<maca_net> Hola. Tengo un problema con el usb. Tengo que grabar una imagen Lubuntu al usb para instalar en el netbook de mi madre. Resulta que primero, borré y formateé a FAT32. Luego desmonté, y puse a grabarlo con el comando dd. Aparentemente todo correcto, resulta que el netbook no me lo arranca desde el usb. Y está puesto a primera orden de la lista del boot al usb... No sé porqué, pero en otras paginas de foro leí que les funcionaban sólo con dd. Pues a 
<chilicuil> maca_net: prueba con unetbootin
<maca_net> quiero aprender a hacerlo desde el comando
<ivedci89-desktop> Valemop-Ubu:  configuraciones del sistema, software y actualizaciones, controladores adicionales... pusiste el primero que te aparece???
<ivedci89-desktop> http://process-641766.webuda.com/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202014-04-16%2018:51:29.png en mi caso ninguno aparece
<manel2020> hay algun modo de eliminar las dos combinaciones de teclas??
<ivedci89-desktop> gente salgo del chat porque me siento mal estoy enfermo :(
<Valemop-Ubu> Sip. Ya te digo cual es. Cuando estaba probando en 13.10 probé todos. Ahora me pasé a la versión 12 de largo plazo y no probé aún.
<maca_net> en unetbootin no me aparece mi usb
<maca_net> ni desmontado ni montado
<maca_net> se supone que con dd esta bien, pero me parece que no instala el grub para que arranque desde el usb
<Valemop-Ubu> Manel: Tenes o tuviste alguna vez problemas con el monitor LG para ponerlo en su resolución nativa?
<manel2020> disculpa no estaba atento.
<manel2020> no nunca
<Valemop-Ubu> No hay problema.
<manel2020> quieres un pantallazo de mis pantallas duales??
<Valemop-Ubu> Es muy raro. "ivaedci" me estaba por dar alguna respuesta y se fue enfermo.
<Valemop-Ubu> A ver?
<Valemop-Ubu> Vos tuviste que configurar el archivo xorg.conf para tener bien la resolución?
<manel2020> tengo el lg a 1920 X 1080 y el otro a 1280x 960
<manel2020> tengo una nvidia con driver propietario
<Valemop-Ubu> Yo creo que tiene más que ver con mi GPU que con el monitor en sí.
<Valemop-Ubu> Que driver tenes?
<manel2020> version??
<Valemop-Ubu> Sip
<Valemop-Ubu> Ah perdón, es una gforce 8200
<Valemop-Ubu> Es integrada y un poco vieja, pero suficiente para inkscape y gimp, que es lo que necesito, pero a una resolución mala es imposible trabajar te imaginarás.
<manel2020> yo tengo una gforce GTS 250 , la version del driver -> 304.88
<manel2020> diver x86_64
<manel2020> necesitas la info del x server??
<Valemop-Ubu> Perdón mi escaza nomenclatura, eso sería la info para el archivo xorg.conf?
<Valemop-Ubu> La que te da nvidia settings?
<manel2020> No te preocupes yo tampoco se demasiado.
<manel2020> lo que te da nvidia settings
<Valemop-Ubu> Bien ahí. Me viene de lujo la info
<manel2020> pues el driver (es lo importante) es el propietario, no el libre
<manel2020> a mi el libre no me funciono
<Valemop> Encima, eventualmente se me traba por alguna razón, por eso tengo este usuario en una máquina estable aquí en el chat.
<Valemop> Claro, tendría que poner ese driver primero.
<manel2020> no no
<manel2020> 1º quita todo lo hubieras instalado en cuanto a los drivers de las graficas...
<Valemop> Ah bien, bien.
<manel2020> y una vez hecho eso...
<manel2020> instalas el driver propietario.
<manel2020> que en tu caso no se si es o no 64 bits
<Valemop> Es 64
<manel2020> ok
<manel2020> pues una vez estes ahi..
<manel2020> deberia ir bien..
<manel2020> sin esos extraños
<Valemop> Claro, claro.
<Valemop> Entendido.
<manel2020> yo he leido algun articulo de como "limpiar" con comandos e instalar el driver.
<manel2020> pero no recuerdo donde
<Valemop> Todo bien, eso puedo buscarlo, por lo menos ya sería un paso distinto al que vengo haciendo
<manel2020> pues me alegro de haberte sido de utilidad
<Valemop> Antes tenía tu misma GTS 250. Estaba perfecto. Pero ahora tengo este quiebre de problema puesto que se me quemó la fuente y no puedo levantar la placa con la fuente provisoria.
<Valemop> Entonces. Limpio todo, instalo la versión del driver privativo que me decis aquí.
<Valemop> Podrías pasarme la info de tu X Server? Así por cualquier cosa tomo de referencia algunas cosas?
<manel2020> despues de limpiar y rearranque ¿deberia? salir lo de drivers privativos
<Valemop> Claro
<manel2020> X server ?? la info del driver de Nvida?
<manel2020> server version 11
<manel2020> server vendro 1.14.5 (11405000)
<manel2020> NV-CONTROL 1.28
<manel2020> pero no creo que te sea util esta info
<Valemop> No, no.
<Valemop> Ya te digo cual.
<Valemop> Cuando entras a la solapa "X Server Dislplay COnfiguration"
<manel2020> quieres que te diga lo tengo ?? ahi?
<Valemop> Hay un botón abajo que dice "Save to X Configuration File"
<manel2020> ah quieres mi xorg.conf?
<Valemop> Eso!
<Valemop> JAJAJAJA
<manel2020> XDD
<manel2020> menudo jaleo...
<manel2020> ji ji ji
<Valemop> Jajaja
<manel2020> como era lo de paste bin
<manel2020> Paste
<manel2020> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Valemop> ¿Como? No entiendo.
<manel2020> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7264168/
<manel2020> pincha ahi
<Valemop> Ah bien!
<Valemop> Aaaaah bien ahí! Me queda mucho más claro lo que estoy leyendo.
<manel2020> te lo guardas como xorg.conf , lo mueves ...
<Valemop> Sí, sí.
<Valemop> Me decis que tenes dos monitores cierto?
<manel2020> realmente tengo 3
<manel2020> pero esta uno desactivado
<Valemop> Claro claro. Ahí veo los dos.
<manel2020> ahi salen 2
<Valemop> Y veo que el que tenes en 1080, no está puesto como "1920x1080"
<Valemop> Sino que está de una manera extraña que yo no probaba
<manel2020> perdon??
<Valemop> Que no es explicito en el archivo "1920x1080" la resolucion.
<Valemop> Sino que está así: 1152x864 +1920+0
<Valemop> No sabría porqué
<manel2020> pues ahora que lo veo ..
<manel2020> es cierto
<manel2020> yo no habia caido ese detalle
<Valemop> Claro, y yo poniendo en el archivo de la manera que yo creía correcta (1920x1080) no me pasaba nada.
<Valemop> De hecho se me ponía peor.
<manel2020> a mi me pasaría lo mismo. pondria 1920x1080 es realmente extraño
<Valemop> Claro. Viste? Es raro.
<Valemop> Pero si a vos te anda yo partiría desde ahí.
<manel2020> .... bueno antes busca la informacion de como rearcelo desde consola
<Valemop> Sí sí
<Valemop> Eso ya lo hice varias veces jajaja
<manel2020> porque haber si te deja sin "nada" grafico ..
<manel2020> pues dale
<manel2020> me ausento. chao
<Valemop> Dale che!
<Valemop> Mil gracias!
<Valemop> Partiré desde ahí
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-17
<holstein> part
<holstein> sorry..
<Juankof_Colombia> Qué demora el lanzamiento de Ubuntu 14.04
<juliolzok> hola a todos
<Artemis3> Juankof ya listo eso, esta replicando
<ioannes> ¡Hola!
<ioannes> ¿A qué hora publican la ISO de Ubuntu 14.04?
<ioannes> ¿?
<ioannes> ¿Estáis dormidos?
<Meerkat> no
<Meerkat> hoy
<ioannes> Hola, Meerkat.
<ioannes> ¿Sabes a qué hora publican la ISO de Ubuntu 14.04?
<Meerkat> no, sólo que es hoy
<ioannes> Bien, gracias por la respuesta, Meerkat. Me iré a dormir, espero al levantarme ver publicada la nueva versión.
<ioannes> ¡Hasta pronto!
<chulis>  otra cosa tengo el sistema en español sin embargo con pongo el cursor encima del reloj me salta el almanaque en portugués creo¿como lo puedo poner en español tb?
<chulis> cosa tengo el sistema en español sin embargo con pongo el cursor encima del reloj me salta el almanaque en portugués creo¿como lo puedo poner en español tb?
<Chuck_Norris> saludos a todos
<Chuck_Norris> *sonidos de grillos*
<garfa_> hi!!
<ivedci89-desktop> El tema de #Ubuntu-es es: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu y derivados oficiales en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 13.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 10.04 LTS (servidor), 12.04 LTS, 12.10 y 13.10.... cuándo comienzan a soportar ubuntu 14?
<ivedci89-desktop> !14.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<m4v> creo que el lanzamiento de 14.04 ya esta por ser anunciado
<ivedci89-desktop> ya esta :) en los relases
<ivedci89-desktop> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso.torrent
<m4v> bueno, hasta que no andan el anuncio no está lanzada. Y cjwatson se está quejando que no pueden terminar con algunas cosas porque están todos bajando de los mirrors primarios :p
<m4v> s/andan/hagan/
<ivedci89-desktop> ap.
<m4v> "+cjwatson The releases.u.c servers are currently being hammered to the extent that I can't actually push updates to it which are needed for release."
<m4v> Si hay alguien bajando las iso, sería buena idea pausar la descarga :(
<ivedci89-desktop> m4v: yo no estoy tirando del release sino de un torrent
<m4v> solo estaba pasando el mensaje de cjwatson
<ivedci89-desktop> no entiendo o sea, si no lo liberan, para que lo ponen en releases?
<ivedci89-desktop> he eliminado el torrent y sus datos por si acaso
<m4v> porque no se puede hacer todo al mismo tiempo?
<m4v> y las isos tienen que estar disponibles para que sincronicen los mirrors
<ivedci89-desktop> ¿o sea que descargando un torrent no afectaba?
<m4v> torrents no debería afectar
<m4v> pero no se si el torrent es la versión de lanzamiento real.
<ivedci89-desktop> ok...
<ivedci89-desktop> claro siempre hay algun boludo que no tira desde torrent sino desde http
<ivedci89-desktop> ahi el problem verdad?
<ivedci89-desktop> ok..
<Artemis3> yo me canse de decirles pero no hacen caso
<Ovetum> bienvenida la versión 14.04LTS
<Ovetum> puedo instalarla desde el terminal????
<ivedci89-desktop> Ovetum:  y cómo es eso!?
<ivedci89-desktop> yo te recomiendo instalacion limpia...
<mimecar> Ovetum, deberías esperar un par de semanas a instalar
<ivedci89-desktop> aunque a mi no me anduvo muy bien el liveusb que acabo de hacer...
<ivedci89-desktop> mimecar: igual creo que si nadie instala nunca le llegan los bugs más extraños a los developers, algo asi me comentaron... creo que aqui mimso chat
<mimecar> si te esperas dos semanas los fallos más gordos estarán corregidos
<mimecar> actualiza si no te importa tenerlos hasta que los arreglen
<ivedci89-desktop> ah bueno mimecar... yo pense que para corregir fallos, tenian que enterarse cuáles son y eso solo enviando los informes de error, o sea necesitan que algunos vayan "probando" en diferentes hardwares... obviamente hay que aguantar los errores hasta que se corrijan. :)
<cousteau> ivedci89-desktop, lo suyo sería que los frikis del mundillo linux (como yo hace unos años) se lo instalaran cuando está en beta o incluso alfa, lo probaran y reportaran bugs
<cousteau> pero eso no pasa tanto como debería pasar
<ivedci89-desktop> ahhh
<cousteau> así que el grueso de gente no se lo instala hasta que ha salido
<cousteau> y entonces es cuando aparecen todos los bugs
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno yo instale la beta despues la saque... cousteau
<ivedci89-desktop> había instalado en mi paltop y en una escritorio por una semana... despues lo saque.
<mimecar> ivedci89-desktop, si buscas un sistema estable, los fallos los encuentran los que prueban las betas
<mimecar> o los usuarios las primeras semanas
<mimecar> no ganas nada por ponerla ahora
<cousteau> por eso se suele recomendar esperar un par de semanas (luego en unos años será en 2 semanas cuando el grueso de gente se lo instale y habrá que esperar 4 semanas; luego 6, 8, 10...)
<ivedci89-desktop> vale ya entendí mimecar gracias
<cousteau> mimecar, bueno, ganas tener software nuevo un poco antes :)  y también se puede aprovechar para ayudar a Ubuntu reportando bugs
<cousteau> pero para usuarios normales, sí; mejor esperar
<ivedci89-desktop> excelente cousteau++
<mimecar> cuántos bugs habéis mandado?
<cousteau> yo creo que alguna vez mandé uno
<MrTulias> De algo tenemos que servir los torpes impacientes :)
<ivedci89-desktop> no recuerdo, pero cuando puse esos dias la beta mande como 5 o 6 informes de error.
<ivedci89-desktop> y volvere a poner 14.04 si se deja instalar... en unpar de equipos pa ayudar...
<cousteau> informes de error, o bug reports escritos a mano?
<ivedci89-desktop> como no soy bueno redactando en ingles mando solo los informes de error cousteau
<cousteau> bueno, esos no sé yo si son muy útiles; no sé siquiera si los miran
<ivedci89-desktop> una sola vez mande un redactado "a mano"... en realidad usé traductor de google a lo loco
<cousteau> pero bueno, voy a dejar la charla que me estoy yendo a offtopic
<ivedci89-desktop> vale cousteau igual es importante... saludos!
<ivedci89-desktop> cousteau: y si "pruebo ubuntu" desde un liveusb... y envío algun que otro bug a mano sirve desde live?
<cousteau> sí
<ivedci89-desktop> CHE CARGÓ RAPIDISIMO AHORA EN MI LAPTOP
<ivedci89-desktop> sor-pren-di-do!
<cousteau> a menos que sea...  no sé, algo que sólo aparece al instalar o en el live usb, pero en general el software irá igual esté donde esté
<granjero> buenas, una consulta, en las descargas de ubuntu hay un "flavor" que dice "64-bit Mac (AMD64)" es para correr en hardware de apple?
<granjero> me confunde que diga AMD cuando apple usa powerpc o intel
<chulis> tengo el sistema en español sin embargo cuando pongo el cursor encima del reloj me salta el almanaque en portugués creo¿como lo puedo poner en español tb?
<granjero> buenas, una consulta, en las descargas de ubuntu hay un "flavor" que dice "64-bit Mac (AMD64)" es para correr en hardware de apple?
<Ovetum> me ha ayudado una nueva web con manuales y fotos, genial para instalar Ubuntu.
<ivedciliveusb> hoolaaa
<ivedciliveusb> estoy desde liveusb aun no instalo pero tampooco me ha aparecido errores como para enviar un bug
<ivedci89-desktop> si granjero
<ivedci89-desktop> es asi
<ivedci89-desktop> yo lo instale una vez aunque de la version 12
<ivedci89-desktop> he probado u14.04 recien puesto a un liveusb en una laptop acer aspire 5542... una maravilla... pero al intentarlo en un equipo de escritorio quedo trabadisimo! será porque al escritorio no le puse un disco sata? que se yo ...
<chulis> alguien por aqui usa Xchat?
<ivedci89-desktop> yo noooo ... yo uso y recomiendo pidgin
<ivedci89-desktop> lo he usado a xchat
<chulis> pidgin tambien sirve para irc?
<Obituaryy> ola
<wilfredo_215> hola a todos, tengo un problema con gparted, no se ejecuta, después de instalaro no abre, cual será el motivo ?
<wilfredo_215> estaría muy agradecido si me pueden ayudar, me encanta este sistema operativo y he buscado y no consigo ayuda, hasta ahora todavia no se abre el gparted y lo tengo bien instalado segun: centro de softwae muon
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-18
<algabe> hola, alguien me puede pazar el theme gtk de xubuntu ?
<algabe> ya lo tengo xD
<Mider_> Hola alguien me puede ayudar con la camara integrada de lenovo... no me funciona en ubuntu
<Thedemon007> Holas Mider_ instalaste cheese ?
<Mider_> si, y no aparece nada en la imagen
<Thedemon007> Mmm Mider_ has el comando sudo lsusb
<Thedemon007> y pasame la salida en un paste a ver que camara es http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Mider_> no sale nada
<Mider_> es una cam integrada
<Thedemon007> amm tienes que colocar tu password el comando lo haces en un terminal
<Thedemon007> intenta hacer solo lsusb
<Mider_> si, soy un tarado...
<Mider_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7271949/
<Thedemon007> Deja y busco a ver..
<Mider_> he probado muchas cosas... te agradezcola ayuda
<Thedemon007> pasame la salida de lsmod
<Thedemon007> amm no Mider_ mejor de este comando lsmod | grep "video"
<Thedemon007> Tambien de dmesg | grep video
<Mider_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7271978/
<Thedemon007> Por lo que se ve la camara esta conectada por usb y es tiene el identificador 5986:0145
<Mider_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7271985/
<Thedemon007> y carga los modulos del driver usb tamb parece que es reconocida por el kernel.. Que raro
<amed> hola amigos
<Thedemon007> Mider_, realiza sudo rmmod uvcvideo
<amed> un asunto, uso lxde y ubuntu y puse un elemento al panel para gestionar redes, veo las redes wifi y a la hora de autenticar con mi clave, simplemente no conecta
<Thedemon007> luego sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<Thedemon007> y prueba a ver
<Thedemon007> amed, que elemento? no es el que trae por defecto?
<amed> Thedemon007, se llama gestionar redes
<Mider_> no pasa nada...sigue igual
<Thedemon007> Mider_, no tendra alguna combinación de teclas para activar? cual es el modelo de tu portatil?
<Thedemon007> amed, si estas a mucha distancia intenta acercarte mas al router a ver..
<amed> Thedemon007, estoy pegado al router
<Mider_> Thedemon007 Lenovo G450
<Thedemon007> Mider_, usas saucy no?
<Thedemon007> amed,
<Mider_> no se que es eso?
<amed> Thedemon007, aqui sigo
<Thedemon007> Mider_, que version de ubuntu usas? 13.10 ?
<Mider_> sip
<Mider_> la instalé hoy... soy neófito
<Thedemon007> amed, revisa a ver si tienes Network Manager instalado
<Thedemon007> Mider_, mm ok hoy salio 14.04 :D segun lei la cam funciona en 12.04... no se me ocurre otra cosa prueba el live de 14.04 a ver
<amed> Thedemon007, si lo tengo
<Thedemon007> amed, y wpasupplicant ?
<amed> Thedemon007, ya
<Thedemon007> Mm y estas seguro que la clave la colocar bien? XD que raro tamb
<exgande> hola a todos !!!
<Thedemon007> Mider_, desde el mismo ubuntu te puedes crear un liveusb con persistencia que guarde los cambios que haces
<Thedemon007> Mider_, otra opción seria que pruebes 12.04
<Mider_> voy a tratar... mil gracias
<exgande> tengo una pregunta para quien pueda ayudarme... tengo instalado xubuntu con kernel  3.2.0-60-generic y le instale el 3.2.0-60-PAE pero cuando inicia se me queda la pantalla en negro y no arranca
<exgande> me toca entonces seleccionar el kernel-generic y si entra al sistema... que puedo hacer? gracias
<Thedemon007> exgande, mm puedes desinstalar el kernel pae :)
<exgande> pues la idea es  quedarme con el pae tal como acostumbro usarlo en debian y demas
<exgande> el pae si me reconoce los dos nucleos
<exgande> tengo que configurar algo? ya hice el update-grub y sigue igual lo curioso es que cuando le doy uname -r me muestra 3.2.0-60-generic
<Thedemon007> Amm que raro exgande ya intentaste reinstalarlo?
<exgande> si jeje
<exgande> es extraño..
<exgande> miro en synaptic tambien esta instalado.. acaso no deberia funcionarme igual? el problema es que si desinstalo el generic me quedo sin sistema porque no inicia con el pae jeje
<exgande> tendria que intentar con otra version del kernel .. quizas
<exgande> alguien tiene una idea como lo soluciono?
<Thedemon007> Hay que ver que ocasiona la falla :D espera y busco algo
<exgande> ok
<Thedemon007> exgande, amm no pense que lts tenia tamb kernel pae https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<exgande> si jeje y ya me lei ese articulo jeje pero sigue el error
<exgande> pienso que quizas es algo en la xorg que no me inicia el servidor de video...
<Thedemon007> Si eso tamb pense revisa el log a ver
<exgande> me tocaria sera probar con otro kernel a ver que pasa... lo malo es que no lo puedo poner muy alto porque para mi grafica ati no hay soporte para los ultimos kernel. intentare con un 3.5
<Thedemon007> exgande, revisa los logs
<exgande> como los veo?
<Thedemon007> estan en /var/log
<exgande> voy a mirarlos jeje
<Thedemon007> revisa el Xorg.0.log.old y el actual Xorg.0.log
<Laurita> hola, acabo de instalar catfish y no se ejecuta que puede estar pasando, me aparece el siguiente error: línea 2: fg: no hay control de trabajos
<Thedemon007> Laurita, eso te aparece ejecutandolo desde un terminal?
<Laurita> exacto
<Laurita> y cuando lo ejecuto desde el lanzador simplemente no aparece nada
<Laurita> nunca abre
<exgande> <Thedemon007> solo me regista info del kernel generic
<exgande> voy a probar con otro kernel y despues paso a comentarles
<exgande> quizas sea un bug tambien
<Thedemon007> exgande, ok pero antes
<exgande> si
<Thedemon007> exgande, tienes tty con el pae?
<Thedemon007> ctrl+alt+f1 o f2 etc?
<Thedemon007> si es asi revisa desde hay los logs con nano
<Thedemon007> nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Thedemon007> y si hay algo nuevo lo registra ps copialo o renombralo con mv y lo pasas en un paste a ver :D
<Thedemon007> desp
<Thedemon007> amm exgande antes de que arranques con el pae
<Thedemon007> edita el grub borra quiet splash asi tendras algo mas de info al iniciar
<Thedemon007> eso es todo :D
<exgande> que es?
<Thedemon007> amm ya
<exgande> ah para entrar a modo comando? no me deja entrar
<Thedemon007> amm ok cuando estes en la pantalla del grub creo que hay que darle la tecla e
<Thedemon007> y borra
<Thedemon007> quiet splash
<exgande> tambien lo he hecho asi le he quitado el quiet splash y da igual
<Thedemon007> deps ctrl+X para que inicies asi te dara mas info
<exgande> es mas.. no me deja guardar los cambios
<Thedemon007> amm colocale text
<Thedemon007>  aver
<exgande> si asi lo he hecho
<exgande> ya he probado un monton de cosas y nada jeje
<Thedemon007> amm ok :S
<exgande> voy a hacerle un downgrade al kernel con un pae del 3.2.0-26 pae
<exgande> el de los 3.5 no tienen pae :(
<Thedemon007> Laurita, has intentado reinstalar catfish?
<exgande> instalando... jeje
<Laurita> no, intentaré primero eso, y sino algun otro buscador de ficheros
<Laurita> alguien conoce otro?
<exgande> en cuanto a laura que prueba con s- luego clave root y lo ejecute a ver si con la instancia completa de root le deja
<Thedemon007> Laurita, que ubuntu tienes?
<Laurita> 13.10 pero lo uso con xfce
<Thedemon007> Amm ok yo uso tamb xfce pero 12.04 y este trae por defecto catfish..
<exgande> esto tendra algo que ver ?? Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<exgande> solo me dice que no esta soportado elcontador de inicio dl grub
<Thedemon007> si mm no creo que tenga que ver es cosa del grub si no tampoco iniciara el generic
<exgande> laura prueba asi ... sudo -s pones tu root y luego das catfish
<exgande> y pon si te sale algun error
<exgande> weno a reiniciar !! jeje grcias thedemon si lo solcuciono paso por aca luego y les comento ...
<Thedemon007> ok
<exgande> exit
<Thedemon007> Laurita, tamb intenta en otro terminar hacer el comando fg a ver. deberia de salir bash: fg: actual: no existe ese trabajo
<Laurita> exacto
<Laurita> sale precisamente eso
<Thedemon007> es normal es para abrir un comando que le allas echo ctrl+z
<Laurita> y como sigo ahora?
<Thedemon007> Laurita, lo reinstalaste ? y da el mismo error?
<Laurita> lo reinstale y sigue dando el mismo error
<Thedemon007> agrega este ppa https://launchpad.net/~catfish-search/+archive/catfish-stable a ver
<Thedemon007> con el comando
<Thedemon007> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:catfish-search/catfish-stable
<Thedemon007> luego haces sudo apt-get update
<Thedemon007> y actulizas el catfish
<Laurita> graciasss
<Laurita> ya te digo como sale todo
<Thedemon007> ok
<Laurita> con que comando lo actualizo?
<Thedemon007> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cinthia> consulta este es el canal de xubuntu???}
<cinthia> o solo de ubuntu???
<cinthia> bueno hay alguien que me recomiende por favor una pagina donde haya un tuto para personalizar mi distro
<Thedemon007> Ps creo que vale para ambos
<cinthia> actualmente soy nuevo utilizando xubuntu
<cinthia> apenas lo acabo de instalar
<Thedemon007> Amm ok instalaste xubuntu?
<cinthia> Exactly
<cinthia> mi maquina es de bajos recursos es una netbook
<cinthia> :D
<cinthia> Nadie ==??????
<Thedemon007> ok bueno así como esta no te gusta :)
<Thedemon007> dale al administrador de configuración
<Thedemon007> y hay sale para configurar apariencia y gestor de ventanas hay se puede editar algo :)
<Thedemon007> no conosco un tuto bueno :D para archlinu si hay mucho per es algo mas complejo
<cinthia> Se ve muyy robusto
<cinthia> Me llega Arch y Slack
<cinthia> espero algun dia manejar al 100 slack
<cinthia> toy en http://xfce-look.org voy a ver si me descargo algunos temas
<Bernardo_> hola alguien tendria conocimientos sobre openvpn por favor? la red ya esta creada las llaves se conectan los clientes al servidos
<Bernardo_> necesito alguien que sepa
<Thedemon007> No Bernardo_ :S intentas conectar a un vpn?
<Bernardo_> *erdon por tardar
<Bernardo_> pense ue nadie contestaria
<Bernardo_> estas thedemon?
<Bernardo_> quiero conectar tight vnc remoto
<Thedemon007> no hay problema.. mm ni idea :S solo se conectar a una vpn :S Bernardo_
<Thedemon007> pero creo que puedes usar el protocolo de win rdp hay un programa que se conecta a por rdp
<elempa> :)
<ivedci89> sospecho que windows "rompe" o  "avería" ñas placas de red a propósito.
<ivedci89> *las
<ivedci89> es la 7ma tarjeta de red ethernet que debo instalar porque dejo de funcionar la nativa del motherboard... siempre en equipos que ejecutan windows nunca me pasó con linux
<Artemis3> es mas probable que estes haciendo algo mal
<ivedci89> mm... dificil. en un principio no lo descarté, y revise cada detalle de la instalacion del hardware de las configuraciones del bios de la activacion de pci que algunos bios tienen etc...
<Artemis3> driver
<ivedci89> no hay caso la tarjeta nativa onboard no funciona
<ivedci89> driver
<ivedci89> ???
<ivedci89> jaja
<ivedci89> ni en windows ni en linux funciona la tarjeta onboard siendo que antes sí lo haciq
<ivedci89> aunque los usuarios usan win... estos equipos tuvieron linux dual boot desde un principio puesto por mi
<ivedci89> Artemis3:  mis sospechas aumentaron cuando en la pagina de realtek veo que no hay soporte para tarjetas algo antiguas para windows 7 (pues le puse a este ultimo equipo una terj ethernet media vieja)...
<ivedci89> bueno me iré a dormir... mañana veo que mierda instalo... encima con estos feriados estará dificil conseguir tarjeta ethernet en el mercado
<elempa> http://www.realtek.cz/realtek-driver.php?realtek=network
<elempa> aca en linux la tarjeta funciona... en el otro s.o   simplemente no.
 * xoan buenas
<D4rkh0s7> hola?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<D4rkh0s7> como puedo crear una session ssh que pueda reanudar? nose si me explico
<D4rkh0s7> nose si con screen podria
<cristian__> Buenas
<cristian__> alguien me puede ayudar, tengo un problemilla con el sonido de mi hp en ubuntu
<cristian> como hago para instalar IDT audio High definition Codecs en ubuntu?
<riesgo> buenas
<riesgo> hay alguien?
<riesgo> hola?
<Ovetum> una duda, como puedo poner el color naranja cuando selecciono el icono, a color rojo????
<kchengue> Ovetum: es cuestion del theme que uses
<Ovetum> no puedo ponerlo yo?
<kchengue> Ovetum: creo que si
<Ovetum> y como se hace?
<Ovetum> com puedo modificar mi theme???
<Ovetum> ya he encontrado la solucion, gracias.
<Ovetum> dconf-editor
<Xiguanda> hola a todos
<Ovetum> como se puede cambiar los colores de ubuntu, cambiar el naranja?????
<mimecar> el naranja de...?
<Ovetum> porque solo he conseguido los colores de los programas, pero no de ubuntu de menús y selecciones
<Ovetum> el naranja
<Ovetum> cambiarlo por otro
<Ovetum> porfi
<mimecar> selecciona otro tema de Gnome
<Ovetum> pero no puedo cambiarlo yo?, porque tendría que buscar el color esacto que me gusta
<Ovetum> y puede que no lo halla en temas gnome
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla de lo que quieres cambiar
<Ovetum> ok
<mimecar> !imagebin Ovetum
<kubot> Ovetum: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<osvaldo> ¿Alguien sabe de una herramienta como remastersys para ubuntu 14.04?
<Ovetum> http://imagebin.org/306370
<Ovetum> ya he conseguido hacer la captura, jajaj
<mimecar> tienes que cambiar el tema
<mimecar> y si quieres otro color, editar los archivos de configuración del tema
<Lamusj> Buena, instale el ubuntu 14.04, no se por que pero no me sale el notificador de la red wifi, no me deja conectarme a ningun red, alguien que me colabore por favor !!!
<mimecar> Lamusj, has puesto las actualizaciones?
<Ovetum> como los cambio?
<Lamusj> mimecar, si claro, esta todo actualizado
<mimecar> Ovetum, editando los archivos del tema (no es sencillo)
<mimecar> Lamusj, busca si tu tarjeta wifi tiene alguna incompatibilidad
<mimecar> ¿te funcionaba con el live cd?
<Lamusj> mimecar, no, en el live cd no me sale el icono de red que sale normalmente al lado del reloj
<mimecar> si no te funcionaba en el live cd, no lo hará en el sistema instalado
<mimecar> busca si hay incompatibilidades
<Ovetum> jope, yo recuerdo que en versiones anteriores de ubuntu era muy facil con la apariencia, jope
<Ovetum> pero en estas nuevas no se hace, jooo
<mimecar> Ovetum, seguro?
<Lamusj> mimecar, al darle iwconfig me sale,  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<Lamusj>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=16 dBm
<Lamusj>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Lamusj>           Power Management:off
<mimecar> lo que quieres cambiar no se ha podido hacer en versiones anteriores
<mimecar> !paste Lamusj
<kubot> Lamusj: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Ovetum> http://ubuntulife.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/esquema_colores_02.png
<Ovetum> se cambiaba desde ahí
<chulis> por que teniendo el sietema en español me sale el almanaque al pisar el icono del reloj  los meses en portugues
<Ovetum> pero ahora no existe
<chulis> ?
<mimecar> Ovetum, eso es para Gnome 2
<mimecar> estas usando Gnome 3 y GTK 3
<Ovetum> vamos que ahora no se puede hacer asi :'(
<Lamusj> mimecar, lo que eh leido es que hay que instalar linux-backports-modules pero no lo encuentro para trusty :/
<mimecar> si no te funcionaba en el Live CD, ¿para que lo instalas?
<Lamusj> mimecar, pero por que al probar xubuntu por ejemplo si reconoce la wlan ? se supone que es compatible con todos los ubuntu, no?
<mimecar> no exactamente
<mimecar> comparten partes pero no todo
<Lamusj> mimecar, umm entiendo, muchas gracias
<mimecar> lo has probado con la misma versión de Xubuntu que la que has instalado?
<Lamusj> eh probado xubuntu 14.04 y la red funcionaba
<mimecar> entonces usa esa versión
<mimecar> puede ser un bug lo que te pasa con Ubuntu 14.04
<Lamusj> es mas el portatil es de los dell que vienen con ubuntu pre-instalado
<mimecar> viene instalado con Ubuntu 14.04?
<Lamusj> no no, venia con ubuntu 13.10
<mimecar> si te funcionaba con Ubuntu 13.10 el fabricante ha cumplido
<mimecar> la 14.04 salió el miércoles, es un poco pronto para haber actualizado
<Lamusj> mimecar, voy a seguir leyendo a ver que pasa! muchas gracias! mimecar
<mimecar> suerte
<osvaldo> coloca lspci | grep Network y dime el resultado por favor
<Ovetum> una pregunta, donde puedo encontrar temas para ubuntu?
<chulis> alqguien me echa una mano para instalar un paquete ?
<chulis> no es de synaptic
<osvaldo> yo te ayudo
<osvaldo> dime si tienes un deb o si tienes el código fuente
<chulis> hola osvaldo
<chulis> a ver
<chulis> es un prorgama para debian
<chulis> doy la orden  make; make install pero nada
<osvaldo> ./configure
<osvaldo> make
<osvaldo> sudo make install
<chulis> a ver pruebo
<osvaldo> ¿Cuál programa es?
<chulis> tideeditor
<chulis> configure: error: cannot find tcd.h; try setting CPPFLAGS.
<chulis> me da error
<chulis> te lo pego?
<osvaldo> instala tcd-utils
<chulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7279411/
<osvaldo> haz un ls y muéstrame el contenido de la carpeta, pero primero instala tcd-utils
<chulis> chulis@chulis-Aspire-1640:~/Escritorio/tideeditor-1.4.3$ sudo make install
<chulis> [sudo] password for chulis:
<chulis> make: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo «install».  Alto.
<chulis> ahora me da ese error con make install
<osvaldo> es porque no hay un MakeFile
<chulis> ya instale tcd
<chulis> ok
<osvaldo> pon el resultado de un ls en la carpeta
<chulis> no entiendo
<osvaldo> para ver cuál es el contenido
<chulis> que es ls
<osvaldo> un comando para listar contenido de un directorio
<chulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7279430/
<chulis> eso
<osvaldo> me salí por error del canal xD
<chulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7279430/
<osvaldo> prueba ejecutando el install
<osvaldo> prueba ejecutando el install-sh
<osvaldo> ./install-sh
<chulis> ./install-sh: no input file specified
<osvaldo> bueno de hecho hay un README , lo más probable que ahí venga la forma de instalarlo
<chulis> si y pone lo mismo que tu decias
<chulis> lo de make
<chulis> y make install
<osvaldo> prueba de nuevo con ./configure
<osvaldo> par ver si ya se solucionó por lo de tcd-utils
<osvaldo> para*
<chulis> configure: error: cannot find tcd.h; try setting CPPFLAGS.
<chulis> sigue
<chulis> ahora te paso el readme
<osvaldo> revisaré el paquete y en un momento te digo si averigüe algo
<osvaldo> sí, envíame el readme
<chulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7279459/
<osvaldo> haz lo del readme, ahí menciona que hace uso de los modulos Qt y que debes colocarlas como banderas
<osvaldo> ./configure \
<osvaldo>     CPPFLAGS="-I$QT4DIR/include/QtCore -I$QT4DIR/include/QtGui -I$QT4DIR/include/Qt3Support" \
<osvaldo>     LDFLAGS="-L$QT4DIR/lib"
<osvaldo> en caso de error, se deberá a que no tienes instalado Qt
<osvaldo> copia y pega para más rápido =)
<chulis> configure: error: cannot find tcd.h; try setting CPPFLAGS
<chulis> eso es q no tengo qt?
<osvaldo> colocaste
<osvaldo> ./configure \
<osvaldo>     CPPFLAGS="-I$QT4DIR/include/QtCore -I$QT4DIR/include/QtGui -I$QT4DIR/include/Qt3Support" \
<osvaldo>     LDFLAGS="-L$QT4DIR/lib"
<chulis> ./configure \CPPFLAGS="-I$QT4DIR/include/QtCore-I$QT4DIR/include/QtGui -I$QT4DIR/include/Qt3Support" \LDFLAGS="-L$QT4DIR/lib"
<chulis> eso fue lo q pegué
<chulis> rulo pero al final dio ese error
<osvaldo> entre QtCore y lo demás hay un espacio pero en lo que pegaste ahorita no lo tiene
<chulis> ok lo vuelvo a hacer
<osvaldo> el slash "\"es para poner un comando en distintas lineas
<chulis> tengo q enviar el comando todo junto o puede ser de linea en linea?
<chulis> lo envio por separado y lo acepta pero al final da configure: error: cannot find tcd.h; try setting CPPFLAGS
<osvaldo> ponlo junto, en ese caso no coloques los "\"
<chulis> lo acepta pero sigue dando el mismo error
<chulis> cannot find tcd.h
<osvaldo> supongo que te hace falta esa librería
<osvaldo> pero no venía con el paquete
<chulis> vaya
<chulis> otra cosa por que me sale el almanaque en portugues cuando pincho sobre el reloj?
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-19
<Chuo> Hola, por que no puedo hacer el paquete para 14.04 con el instalador de fglrx? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7280249/ No veo cual es el paquete que da error.
<pulgas> eeeaa eeaaa
<pulgas> quien me puede ayudar aqui?
<nicolaus> hola...
<nicolaus> necesito ayuda con mi ubuntu..
<nicolaus> alguien sabe de ubuntu?
 * x-mint  nas o/
<chulis> buenas ¿alguien me hecha una mano conel idioma del sistema?
 * x-mint  t luego!!
<pc_europe> Hi, in the agent of energia of xubuntu I cannot change the shine
<pc_europe> int eh agent of energy
<pc_europe> in the agent of energy
<pc_europe> is there any application for leave adjusted the brightness in xubuntu 13.10?
<pc_europe> gnpome -power -manager in xubuntu ,  it is the solution??
<pc_europe> gnome
<lak-kal> hi, ayuda con tor, debo configurar cada aplicacion que sale a internet o hay forma de configurar de modo global?
<lak-kal> que problemas hay con las busquedas en google y otros buscadoes? siempre pide confirmacion?
<pc_europe> tor browser para linux lo hace todo automaticamente y sus buscadores omiten o evitan las preguntas de seguridad de google
<pc_europe> descargate el paquete para linux y listpo no tienes que hacer nada mas
<pc_europe> y listo
<lak-kal> pc_europe: donde ta el paquete, en los repos?
<pc_europe> no esta en la misma pagina de tor
<pc_europe> en los repos solo encontraras muchas veces software desactualizado o que causa problemas
<tatanka14972> sabe alguien problema con gimp y kde 4 de kubuntu 14.04?
<mimecar> ¿qué problema tienes?
<tatanka14972> krita y gimp piden eliminar kde desktop , kde window manager y worspace. Saben por que? no se puede instalar en kubuntu todavia??
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios externos de Ubuntu (PPA)?
<lak-kal> pc_europe: sin embargo, google no pide confirmacion con navegador chromium...
<tatanka14972> mimecar revisando
<tatanka14972> mimecar mira http://imagebin.org/306471
<mimecar> has añadido el PPA por alguna razón?
<tatanka14972> mimecar Asi vino por default
<mimecar> por defecto con un PPA?
<mimecar> no es posible
<tatanka14972> acabo de terminar instalar y es lo segundo que instlae luego de google chrome
<tatanka14972> a menos que el chrome añada ese PPA
<mimecar> ¿has puesto ya todas las actualizaciones?
<tatanka14972> si eso creo
<mimecar> en una consola
<tatanka14972> sudo apt get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get updagrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tatanka14972> sudo apt get upgrade
<tatanka14972> si
<tatanka14972> por separado pero si las tres
<mimecar> en ese caso si hay un problema de dependencias (que no es normal)
<mimecar> no podrás instalar ni krita ni gimp
<tatanka14972> si eso crei
<tatanka14972> te envio la captura y veras que me dice al qerer instalar
<mimecar> intenta hacer la instalación por consola y pon el resultado en pastebin
<tatanka14972> http://imagebin.org/306473
<tatanka14972> mimecar si he pensado instlar por consola, el temor es q a lo mejor me deja claro, pero no me dara advertencia pero igual haga cambios en mi KDE
<tatanka14972> no quiero perder ni  cambiar mi KDE
<mimecar> te dará la misma advertencia
<tatanka14972> si no me la da es por que??
<mimecar> de momento te quedas sin los dos programas que querías instalar
<mimecar> te da la misma advertencia
<tatanka14972> es decir por que por consola seria diferente que por el centro soft de Muon???
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> por consola el sistema da más información
<tatanka14972> ok lo hago
<mimecar> copia sólo el texto
<mimecar> no aceptes la instalación o te quitará partes de KDE
<tatanka14972> ok no lo instale por centro muon
<tatanka14972> lo estoy haciendo por consola
<tatanka14972> me dijiste que me daria la misma advertencii por consola s realizaba algun cambio
<lak-kal> como se instala tor-browser-linux32-3.5.4_es-ES.tar.xz no es un formato deb
<mimecar> lak-kal, con suerte lo descomprimes y tendrás el ejecutable
<mimecar> si no lleva ejecutable, tendrás que compilarlo
<tatanka14972> no necesitas instalarlo lak-kal solo descomprimelo
<tatanka14972> si usas ubuntu solo extraer y ubicarlo en carpeta personal
<tatanka14972> no se en otra distro
<tatanka14972> mimecar instalado gimp
<tatanka14972> no me dio advertenvcia
<mimecar> has aceptado la instalación por consola?
<tatanka14972> si lo hice or consola
<mimecar> te he puesto antes que sólo copiaras el texto en pastebin
<mimecar> que no siguieras con la instalación
<tatanka14972> pues ya lo hice
<mimecar> instala el metapaquete kubuntu-desktop
<tatanka14972> no veo modificacion a mi kde
<tatanka14972> debere reiniciar
<mimecar> no
<tatanka14972> y versi modifico algo
<tatanka14972> mi temor es q modifique mi KDE escritorio
<mimecar> te estoy diciendo los pasos
<tatanka14972> no quiero ninguna modificacion de mi KDE
<mimecar> si no los sigues no me hago responsable
<tatanka14972> si lo siento
<tatanka14972> ya lo instale pro consola
<mimecar> instala el metapaquete kubuntu-desktop
<tatanka14972> como?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tatanka14972> yo creo que lo trae instalado cuando instale kubuntu cierto?
<tatanka14972> por eso no queria modificar nada
<tatanka14972> crees q debo reinstalar este paquete
<mimecar> sí
<tatanka14972> sin corroborar realizara cambios el Gimp??
<tatanka14972> pues deja hacerlo y ver que tal
<tatanka14972> mimecar estas ahi?
<mimecar> de momento sí
<tatanka14972> la gran c.. hno
<tatanka14972> se hecho perder mi KDE
<tatanka14972> inestable totalmente
<mimecar> has instalado el paquete que te he dicho?
<tatanka14972> no deja
<tatanka14972> dice esto
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida del comando sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tatanka14972> aghhhh no puedo cerrar ventanas pata pegar lo del terminal
<tatanka14972> no puedo
<tatanka14972> no deja minimizar las venanas ni squiera
<tatanka14972> me pide instalar kde desktop manager
<tatanka14972> pero al hacerlo pide dice q no encuentra orden "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop manager"
<tatanka14972> esta mal la inmstruccion??
<tatanka14972> no es asi como la escribi??
<mimecar> ¿te dice eso al poner el comando que te he puesto yo?
<mimecar> o estas poniendo otra cosa diferente?
<tatanka14972> no me dice q no se puede por q no encuentra lo que te dije: kde-desktop manager y otro mas no recuerdo
<mimecar> tatanka14972, has puesto el comando que te he pegado? (sí / no)
<tatanka14972> mimecar no se usar el ipainting
<tatanka14972> puedo pegar la salida aqui directo al chat??
<mimecar> no
<tatanka14972> como hago??
<mimecar> responde a la pregunta que te he hecho
<tatanka14972> si le puse exacto lo q me dijiste
<tatanka14972> copie y pegue el comando que me diste
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop o "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop manager"
<tatanka14972> y ya tengo la salida copiada en portapapeles
<tatanka14972> mimecar para usar el terminal debo cerrar el chat obligado siempre. Dame las teclas acceso rapido para consola , no a recuedo
<mimecar> tatanka14972, responde por favor a la pregunta
<tatanka14972> no esta ultima no la he pegado
<mimecar> no te puede dar un error con  "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop manager" porque no es el comando que te he dado
<tatanka14972> voy hacerlo pero debo cerrar chat para hacerlo
<tatanka14972> por eso te pregunto como llamo la consola sin cerrar chat
<mimecar> control + alt + F2
<tatanka14972> si si eso lo se
<mimecar> control + alt + F7 para volver
<tatanka14972> eso lo use luego que me dio el erro que te digo
<tatanka14972> luego de usar la que me diste
<mimecar> si has puesto => sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> tienes todo lo necesario para que te funcione KDE
<tatanka14972> esa si asi la copie y pegue
<tatanka14972> fue la original q me diste
<mimecar> la original de tecía que no encontraba la orden "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop manager"?
<tatanka14972> tengo la salida pero no pedo pegarla aqui
<mimecar-away> ahora tengo que salir, si tienes entorno gráfico pon la salida en pastebin
<tatanka14972> aja aja
<tatanka14972> dime como usar pastebin
<tatanka14972> eso es lo q no se usar
<mimecar-away> ¿estas dentro del entorno gráfico?
<mimecar-away> !paste tatanka14972
<kubot> tatanka14972: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<tatanka14972> ok la buscare y la pego}
<mimecar-away> abres esa dirección en un navegador y pegas el texto
<tatanka14972> esto es un alocura ventanas minimizadas, no deja arrasar, no deja maximizar, no veo boton salida
<tatanka14972> gracias de veras mimecar-away
<tatanka14972> siento no poder darte rapido toda la info
<dkbas> hola gente
<dkbas> saludos desde argentina
<GridCube> hola dkbas
<dkbas> que tal?
<GridCube> nada mal, dkbas si queres charlar nomas pasate por #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GridCube> :)
<dkbas> ok
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> :) prefiero usar el canal publico dkbas
<dkbas> bien
<dkbas> solo decia
<dkbas> acabo de leer sobre la actualizacion de APT, pero todavia no estoy usando 14.04..algún consejo o algo para decir?
<mimecar> a que te refieres?
<dkbas> leia que ya no hace falta el GET por ejemplo, que solo basta con sudo apt install nombredelpaquete
<mimecar> sólo cambian un poco la sintaxis
<mimecar> el resto es igual
<dkbas> seguro se me va a hacer raro...todavia no he tenido tiempo de instalar 14.04
<mimecar> espera un par de semanas antes de actualizar a la 14.04
<dkbas> seguro
<dkbas> nunca actualizo enseguida...aparte la 12.04 anda bien
<Ovetum> mimecar prevee un 3 mayo para instalar Ubuntu 14.04LTS?
<mimecar> me he perdido Ovetum
<Ovetum> que esperar unas semanas para instalar ubuntu, lo instalo el 3 de mayo, cuando los fallos hayan sido subsanado?
<mimecar> si no quieres tener fallos gordos, sí
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu y derivados oficiales en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 14.04: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 10.04 LTS (servidor), 12.04 LTS, 12.10, 13.10 y 14.04 LTS.
<riesgo> hola
<riesgo> como estais
<GridCube> hola como va riesgo
<tatanka14972> hi canal para kubuntu en español??
<tatanka14972> hola hay alguien??
<GridCube> !pregunta | tatanka14972
<kubot> tatanka14972: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<tatanka14972> gracias
<tatanka14972> kubot puede decirme canal kubuntu en español??
<tatanka14972> Gridcube puede decirme canal kubuntu en español??
<GridCube> tatanka14972, este canal sirve
<tatanka14972> pues espero gracias
<GridCube> el canal exclusivo se cerro y se redigie acá
<tatanka14972> quierosaber web para pegar imagenes para compartir en este chat
<MrTulias> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<tatanka14972> necesito compartir problema que me arroja el centro soft muon
<tatanka14972> aja ese mismo gracias
<tatanka14972> kubot el otro para mostrar salida de comandos de la terminal??
<MrTulias> !pastebin
<tatanka14972> cual es la web para compartir lineas de comando de la consola??
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<tatanka14972> ok kubot gracias
<tatanka14972> mi problema se presento con la instalacion de gimp y vlc en kubuntu 14.04
<tatanka14972> da conflicto con mi escritorio KDE
<tatanka14972> imagno no asi con Gnome o Unity. les da conflicto??
<tatanka14972> kubot tienes ubuntu 14.04??
<tatanka14972> MrTulias estas ahi??
<MrTulias> sip, pero no uso kde
<tatanka14972> ok eso pense, no deberia dar problemas con unity
<tatanka14972> asi q imagino q por ahora no podre usar gimp ni vlc
<tatanka14972> gracias igual. por eso queria canal kubuntu. Pero ya me canse de bucar solucion a esto
<MrTulias> ¿Cual es el problema? Yo no controlo apenas, pero igual alguien te puede echar una mano
<tatanka14972> al querer instalar de centro soft muon te da advertencia q dice q debe desinstlar "kde-desktop, kde-window-manager"
<tatanka14972> al instalarlo te deja el escritorio dañado totalmente inestable
<tatanka14972> ya lo hice y pese era error mio talves, revise desde hace horas y nadietiene solucion googleando
<MrTulias> Supongo, si desinstalas kde-desktop te quedas sin kde
<tatanka14972> pense aqui, pero ya ves
<tatanka14972> si asi es MTulias y no quiero perder mi KDE
<MrTulias> ¿Tiene que ser gimp? Quizás kde traiga otro
<tatanka14972> pues en eso estoy
<tatanka14972> pero este tipo de herramientas da mucho rollo volver a aprender a manejar una suite asi y ya cnocia Gimp
<tatanka14972> pues solo recomiendo no instalarlos y hacer caso a laadevertencia de conflicto si no quiere perder KDE
<tatanka14972> gracias igual MrTulias
<Chuo> Instale gksu pero no puedo abrir nautilus como root http://paste.ubuntu.com/7285625/
<MrTulias> Chuo, creo que es gksudo
<Chuo> MrTulias: es lo mismo, gksu es el backend y decide si usa gksu o gksudo, eso dice man, pero de todos modos da el mismo error
<cousteau> Chuo, también puedes usar sudo -H
<cousteau> creo que el efecto es prácticamente el mismo
<cousteau> sudo -H nautilus
<cousteau> esto hace que el programa use /root como $HOME en vez de tu propio home (que es lo mismo que hace gksudo, aparte de pedir la contraseña gráficamente)
<cousteau> de hecho yo puse   alias sudo='sudo -H'   en mi .bashrc para evitar problemas
 * cousteau piensa que esta opción debería venir por defecto en el .bashrc
<Chuo> Bueno parece que si es lo mismo porque me dio el mismo error
<Chuo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7285971/
<mimecar> por qué usas sudo para una aplicación gráfica?
<cousteau> hmm
<cousteau> mimecar, bueno, supongo que porque borrar archivos con nautilus es más seguro que con rm
<mimecar> y lo lanzas con sudo?
<Chuo> gksudo o sudo -H que parece hace lo mismo
<cousteau> Chuo lo estaba intentando lanzar con gksu sin éxito, así que sugerí usar sudo -H en su lugar que es básicamente lo mismo
<Chuo> Lo ultimo fue que lo probe con sudo -H ve el ultimo paste
<mimecar> eso que te pasa es un bug conocido de la 14.04
<mimecar> si lanzas nautilus como root
<Chuo> Hmm ok, entonces no solución en este momento?
<mimecar> si no hay parche, de momento no
<mimecar> usa mc si tienes que borrar archivos desde la consola
<ignacio_> Hola a todos!
<ignacio_> Quiero instalar Ubuntu en un mac book pro
<cousteau> ¿Qué diferencias hay entre sudo y gksudo, aparte de lo del $HOME y que la contraseña la pida gráficamente?
<ignacio_> Me pregunto si debo bajar la versión de mac, o solo el 64 bits
<cousteau> yo creo que ninguna, pero a lo mejor me equivoco
<ignacio_> Alguién tiene idea?
<mimecar> ignacio_, si lleva procesador Intel descarga la de 64, pruebala antes
 * cousteau no entiende la diferencia entre 64 bits y AMD64
<ignacio_> cousteau: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64#Diferencias_entre_AMD64_e_Intel_64
<guampa> amd64 = x86_64, es la arquitectura que se establecio estandar para 64 bits (era de amd originalmente)
<ignacio_> "Aunque existe un alto nivel de compatibilidad a nivel binario, se pueden encontrar pequeñas diferencias entre los dos conjuntos de instrucciones. Un ejemplo menor es el añadido de la instrucción CMPXCHG16B (que intercambia dos palabras de 64 bits), una extensión de la instrucción CMPXCHG8B presente en la mayoría de los procesadores x86 del mercado; los primeros procesadores AMD no disponían de esta instrucción, por lo tanto todo
<cousteau> ignacio_, eso creo que será IA64, que no tiene que ver
<ignacio_> ah
 * ignacio_ debería leer antes de copiar y pegar
<cousteau> pero espera que compruebe
<cousteau> ...no, yo estaba pensando en https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/IA64
<cousteau> hm, no sé qué es $XAUTHORITY pero a lo mejor también es importante, y esa parece que sudo -H no la maneja pero gksudo sí
<Artemis3> el iso que dice amd64+mac me parece que llwva lo del efi que las apple usan
<Artemis3> cousteau, la arquitectura IA64 murio hace mucho.
<cousteau> y me alegro, porque era un lío tener dos "cosas de 64 bits"
<Artemis3> igual hay arm 64...
<Artemis3> y mipsel y otras
<Artemis3> solo que ubuntu no mantiene esas
<chulis> por que me sale el almanaque en portugues cuando pincho sobre el reloj? a pesar de tener el sistema en español, uso lubuntu
<Xiguanda> wenas
<riesgo> buenas
<amed> hola, de nuevo con mis problemas de automontado de partición jejeje
<amed> aquí está mi /etc/fstab http://pastebin.com/HiUsdrJJ
<amed> me manda error al iniciar ubuntu
<mimecar> para que editas el archivo fstab?
<amed> mimecar, para decir que automonte la partición
<mimecar> ese defaults 0 2 de donde lo has sacado?
<amed> mimecar, no sé, es muy probable que sea incorrecto, no sé la sintaxis
<mimecar> comenta la línea y consigue primero montar la partición desde consola
<amed> mimecar, la cosa es que la partición ya está montada, cuando presiono S al inicio no sé si lo hace
<mimecar> el 0 2 no me parece que sea correcto
<mimecar> primero tendrás que asegurate que la montas bien
<amed> con mount me muestra /dev/sdb1 on /media/amed type ext4 (rw)
<mimecar> pon el error que te da Ubuntu al iniciar
<amed> dejame reiniciar
<amed> mimecar, Ocurrió un error al montar 0, pulse S para no montar o M para una recuperación manual
<mimecar> comenta la línea que has añadido y comprueba si al reiniciar desaparece el error
<amed> mimecar, listo
<amed> mimecar, quedó asi UUID=fe4b7690-b70e-47a9-b8d7-8d830f308f8c /media/amed ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<amed> mimecar, hice sudo mount -a, reinicié y ya está
<mimecar> ahora te funciona?
<amed> mimecar, sí y no me avienta el error del inicio
<mimecar> ok
<Shockwave> buenasssssssssssssssss
<Shockwave> ayuda con ubuntu 13.10
<Shockwave> tengo un serio problema}
<Shockwave> tengo unas bocinas mac q me costaron demasiado dinero la misma cuenta con bluetooth pero ne
<Shockwave> pero el linux ubuntu 13.10 no las lee
<Shockwave> ni los celulares
<Shockwave> no sé si halla un problem de paquetes
<Shockwave> el bluetooth es un rotundo fracaso en mi alptop
<Shockwave> tengo laptop dell latitude e55530
<Shockwave> hola!
<Shockwave> me pueden ayudar x favor!
<ignacio|here> Yay!
<ignacio|here> Todo exitoso, gracias :)
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-20
<tatanka14972> hola alguien aqui??
<tatanka14972> necesito ayuda con formateo de pendrive y memorias sd en mi pc con kubuntu porfavor
<tatanka14972> kubot etas ahi?
<tatanka14972> ikubot puedes ayudarme
 * xoan buenas
<chulis> tengo un pendrive que me lo reconoce como un cdrom ¿como puedoi arreglar esto?
<chulis> tengo un pendrive que me lo reconoce como un cdrom ¿como puedoi arreglar esto?
<chulis> ejecuto el comando mount y no aparece ningun usb
<chulis> en cambio en cdrom a paser de no tener ningun cd metido me aparecn con ficheros por supuesto no puedo no puedo borrar ni editar esos ficheros
<chulis> me aparece como si tuviera un cd puesto con ficheros
<chulis> si pongo pn si que lo reconoce perfectamente
<chulis> si pongo otro pen queria decir
<mimecar> es una memoria USB "suelta"?
<chulis> si
<mimecar> qué marca
<chulis> dell
<chulis> pero ayer si me lo reconocia perfectamente
<mimecar> ¿qué ha cambiado en el sistema?
<chulis> pues que aparecia el usb y ahora no
<mimecar> no has puesto ningún programa / actualización?
<chulis> en el gestor de archivo donde aparecen todos los volumenes
<chulis> ahora cuando pongo el pendrive me aparece como si pusiera un cdrom
<mimecar> te aparece como si pusieras un CD-ROM
<mimecar> o se monta sólo como lectura
<chulis> ayer actualize con apt
<chulis> solo lectura porque no me deja tocar nada
<mimecar> entonces no se está montando como un CD-ROM
<mimecar> si has desconectado mal la memoria y tiene errores se monta como sólo lectura
<chulis> ayer si estube formateandolo igual hice algo man en el pen
<chulis> algo mal
<mimecar> ¿qué modificaiones has hecho en la memoria USB?
<mimecar> di todo lo que has hecho
<chulis> mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<chulis> dd if=/ruta/al/fichero.iso of=/dev/sdb
<chulis> esas dos cosas
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si has hecho eso no puedes decir que ayer funcionaba y hoy no
<chulis> eso lo hice ayer todo
<mimecar> las ISO se pasan sin usar DD
<chulis> eso lo saque de aqui http://www.ubuntuleon.com/2012/11/la-forma-mas-sencilla-de-grabar-una.html
<mimecar> ¿qué ISO estabas pasando?
<chulis> yo no tengo idea de linux todo es a base de google
<chulis> a golpe de buscar
<mimecar> tienes herramientas en el sistema que pasan las ISO a memorias USB
<chulis> me preguntas?
<mimecar> si ahora quieres recuperar la memoria tendrás que formatear de nuevo
<chulis> con otro pendirve lo reconoce como "media"
<chulis> pero al menos no como cdrom
<chulis> no me importa formatearla de nuevo
<mimecar> para ti "reconocerlo como CD-ROM" es que sea de sólo lectura?
<mimecar> o en el sistema lo monta como CD-ROM
<chulis> lo monta como cdrom
<mimecar> puede ser por la ISO que has quemado
<mimecar> formatea la memoria
<chulis> cuando lo inserto aparece el cdrom
<chulis> como lo formateo?
<mimecar> usa la utilidad de discos de Ubuntu o Gparted
<chulis> estoy en ello a ver
<chulis> esta buscando particiones
<mimecar> mucho cuidado cuando uses DD
<mimecar> te puede dejar sin disco duro
<chulis> lo del enlace que te pasé es erroneo?
<mimecar> si te equivocas en la partición que eliges
<mimecar> adios disco duro
<chulis> bufff casi nada
<chulis> el gparted me ha encintrado las particiones del disco duro
<chulis> pero nada del usb
<mimecar> selecciona el USB
<chulis> no aparece en el gparted
<mimecar> sube una captura de pantalla
<mimecar> te tiene que aparecer
<chulis> cual era la web de pegar?
<chulis> pastebien
<chulis> pastebin o algo asi
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<chulis> http://imagebin.org/306583
<mimecar> ya has pulsado en la lista que pone /dev/sda?
<chulis> sda que numero?
<mimecar> en la parte superior derecha
<chulis> ostras no conocia eso
<chulis> ahi si aparece como cdrom
<mimecar> seleccionalo y formatea
<chulis> de 121mb
<chulis> es el pen
<chulis> no me deja
<chulis> desmontar si
<mimecar> tienes que desmontar primero
<chulis> desmontar dignifica como dejarlo sin nombre o algo asi?
<chulis> ya lo estoy haciendo
<mimecar> al desmontar algo lo "desconectas" del sistema
<chulis> esta buscando /dev/sda particiones
<chulis> osea que al desmontar desapareceria?
<chulis> no lo veria?
<chulis> ya me deja formatear
<chulis> lo hago como fat32?
<chulis> cual es para que lo reconozcan varios sistemas operativos?
<mimecar> fat32 / ntfs
<chulis> eas dos a la vez no
<chulis> tengo que elegir una de las dos
<mimecar> ... elige la que quieras
<chulis> no me da la opcion de las dos juntas
<chulis> ok
<chulis> bueno pues para la proxima vez es mejor formatear con gparted no?
<mimecar> lo normal es que no tengas que formatear
<chulis> vale y para grabar una.iso en el pen es copiar y pegar o hay que hacerlo de otra forma?
<mimecar> usa la herramienta que tiene Ubuntu o unetbootin
<chulis> eso es igual para lubuntu que es lo que yo uso?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> si no tienes cualquiera de los dos programas instalados los pones
<chulis> bueno lo del usb ya esta formateado lo reconocen como "volumen" ¿no deberia reconocerlo como usb?
<chulis> lo del usb ya esta formateado lo reconocen como "volumen" ¿no deberia reconocerlo como usb?
<mimecar_> puedes escribir ahora?
<chulis> parece que si
<chulis> pero me suena que antes lo reconocia como "usb"
<chulis> pero mientras muncione me da igual jeje
<chulis> te puedo otra cosa ? es mas sencilla
<mimecar_> di
<chulis> por que teniendo el sistema en español alguna cosas me aparecen  en portugues como el almanaque del reloj por ejempl
<mimecar_> ¿seguro que lo tienes todo en español?
<chulis> cuando lo instale elegi el español
<chulis> los programas estan todos en español
<mimecar_> eso no quiere decir que esté todo en español
<chulis> pero el programa este que acabo de intalar unetbootin me sale en portugues tambien
<mimecar_> no lo tienes en español
<chulis> tengo lubuntu como arreglo eso?
<mimecar_> en las opciones de administración del sistema puedes modificarlo
<chulis> en heramientas del sistema?
<chulis> no veo esa opcion
<mimecar_> en administración
<chulis> perdona mi ignorancia ¿donde esta administrsacion?
<mimecar> revisa los menús, no estoy en lxde
<chulis> en los menus no aparece
<Xiguanda> hola a todos
<LionBR> hola
<LionBR> alguien?
<Xiguanda> PSSS algunos
<riesgo> hola
<riesgo> que necesitas
<riesgo> hola
<Arnau_> Hola!
<Arnau_> Cuál es la versión más estable de ubuntu?
<mimecar> Arnau_, cualquiera que tenga soporte y no sea la 14.04
<francisco133_> Se puede reproducir video por streaming en vlc?
<LionBR> escuchen esta radio http://www.radiocoisavelha.com/mobile es compatible con linux
<cousteau> francisco: sí
<cousteau> cuando vuelvas te explico cómo
<aprendiz365> buenas! alguno de ustedes tiene ubuntu 14.04?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente aprendiz365
<aprendiz365> solo queria saber vuestra opinion sobre el, ya que todavia no lo tengo
<mimecar> espera un poco antes de instalarlo
<aprendiz365> vale, muchas gracias mimecar
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> ¿Como puedo cambiar el nombre de un Disco duro externo sin formatear?
<mimecar> el nombre es la etiqueta del disco?
<juan_> si
<mimecar> puedes usar gparted
<juan_> es que he estado mirando con la herramienta de gestion de discos y no encuentro la opcion
<juan_> mirare con gparted a ver si no fastidio nada
<juan_> Muchas gracias mimecar
<mimecar> mientras sólo modifiques la etiqueta...
<juan_> Solo quiero modificar la etiqueta. El disco está lleno de datos que no me gustaría perder
<mimecar> si los datos son importantes supongo que tendrás un backup verdad?
<juan_> Y quiero cambiarle el nombre para diferenciarlo de otro disco "gemelo".
<juan_> De la mayor parte si
<juan_> pero no de todo el disco
<juan_> No me deja cambiar la etiqueta. AParece deshabilitada
<juan_> Bueno. Lo he solucionado. Tenia que desmontar el volumen primero. Luego cambiar la etiqueta y volver a montarlo. Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Un saludo.
<juan_> Bye
<rocco> hola
<mimecar> hola
<rocco> nuevo usando kubuntu
<rocco> 12.04, la nueva LTS me dio problemas. xD
<cousteau> claro, acaba de salir, hasta que corrijan algunos bugs a lo mejor es algo inestable
<mimecar> la 14.04 tiene menos de una semana, es normal
<cousteau> (si la gente lo probara más a fondo cuando está en beta...)
<rocco> no tomo mi wifi, y se congelaba a ratos
<rocco> me va bien con la 12.04
<cousteau> lo de la wifi es raro; con los años el soporte suele mejorar
<rocco> Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<rocco> el kernel 3.2 lo toma sin problrma
<rocco> aun no esta el update de KDE 4.13 verdad??
<rocco> actualise a la 4.12.3
<mimecar> Kde 4.12 en la 12.04?
<rocco> actualise via ppa
<rocco> tenia la 4.8.5
<mimecar> cuidado con los PPA
<rocco> :0
<rocco> por que?
<rocco> solo añadi ese, de los backports de kubuntu
<mimecar> dependen de terceros y no de Ubuntu
<rocco> ok
<aguitel> como se instala mate en 14.04
<cousteau> aguitel, puede que con   sudo apt-get install mate-desktop   pero no estoy seguro
<rocco> hay version, ligera y mas completa imagino..
<rocco> aguitel:  http://www.ubuntizando.com/2014/03/26/8033/
<aguitel> mate es nativo en 14.04 y no hace falta agregar ningun repo
<rocco> ok
<rocco> este kubuntu va bien aun en este viejo pc
<Rocco__> o/
<plops> \o
<Rocco__> o/
<Rocco__> hmm
<riesgo> buenas
<chulis> ¿es normal que tarde tanto en actualizrse de la 13 a la 14? lleva toda la tarde en esto...
<chulis> 14.04
<mimecar> dependiendo del mirror que uses, sí
<chulis> en la parte de obteniendo paquetes nuevos va lentisimo
<chulis> pues no sé que mirror usa lo hace solo automaticamente
<mimecar> estás descargando a la máxima velocidad de tu conexión?
<chulis> que va
<chulis> 29 kB/s
<mimecar> cambia de mirror en el centro de software
<chulis> a veces incluso se para
<chulis> ¿lo cancelo?
<mimecar> si no has empezado a instalar, sí
<chulis> lo del mirror está en el gestor de paquetes synaptic? es que ahi no lo encuentro
<mimecar> en el centro de software
<chulis> que mirror me recomiendas?
<mimecar> que el sistema busque uno
<chulis> pone "servidor principal"
<chulis> en descargar desde
<mimecar> haz que busque otro
<n-iCe> Hola! ya tienen el nuevo 14.04?
<Rocco__> o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-13
<Xago> hola muchachos...necesito encontrar el driver de audio para 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<Xago> 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<Xago> es un hp envy 15-j106la
<Xago> será que están todos durmiendo?
<mapps> hola
<Hanom1960> o/
<mapps> ;D
<Hanom1960> How are you?
<mapps> I'm good;D just finished work
<Hanom1960> Bien :D
<Hanom1960> me alegra oir eso
<mapps> :D
<successus> salud o/
 * merrick  saluda
<Rebass> Buenos dias a todos.
<Rebass>  Tengo un Ubuntu 12.04 como servidor LTSP (distribución LliureX) y se me está reiniciando "de repente" sin poder ver qué está pasando. En el syslog no veo nada que, aparentemente, esté provocando ese reboot. Alguien me puede decir qué puedo hacer para intentar averiguar qué está provocando ese reinicio? Puedo forzar a crear algun tipo de dump o similar?
<Rebass> al hacer last | head -n 50 veo un par de crash...
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<successus__> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<ivedci89-desktop> hola cada rato ubuntu se muestra trabado y no sé qué es...
<ivedci89-desktop> las aplicaciones quedan en gris varias veces durante el uso comun
<ivedci89-desktop> uso ubuntu 14
<ivedci89-desktop> sospeche de que el disco esté dañado pero aun dice Disco correcto (aunque 16 sectores erroneos)
<ivedci89-desktop> es cierto que he instalado muchisimas cosas en este ubuntu...pero lo habia hecho similar antes y en otro equipos y no quedaba asi tan lento...
<successus> salud o*
<successus> salud o/
<Guest12888> hola. cuando marco la opccion permitir la instalacion de paquetes no confiables en el centro de software cuando vuelvo abrir el centro esa opccion esta desmarcada
<loginl> Guest12888, solo conosco a las lineas . no veo opcion .
<Guest12888> lo puedo hacer con comandos?
<loginl> normalmente esta opcion esta en /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimecar> el sistema te tiene que avisar siempre de que instalas ese tipo de paquetes
<cony_> fiero
<Guest12888> esque no me deja instalar desde el centro de paquetes de ubuntu. el boton de instalar siempre esta en gris
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<Guest12888> puede ser que borrara esa opccion sin querer?
<Guest12888> 14.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Guest12888> si
<mimecar> ¿qué paquete quieres instalar?
<Guest12888> ahora mismo ninguno. pero desde el centro de software nunca puedo siempr tengo que instalar desde la consola
<mimecar> intenta no instalar paquetes sueltos, tendrás menos problemas
<Guest12888> ego que nstala con apt-get install .....
<Guest12888> siempre tengo que instalar con apt-get install ...
<mimecar> ¿esos paquetes no tienen ningún repositorio PPA asociado?
<Guest12888> como puedo editar /etc/apt/sources.list para poder instalar paquetes no confiables?
<mimecar> no puedes
<mimecar> siempre te tiene que salir el aviso de que el paquete no es fiable
<Guest12888> algunos si otros no. desde consola pongo sus ppa y sin problemas.
<mimecar> los PPA tienen actualizaciones, los paquetes sueltos no
<Guest12888> entonces porque no puedo instalar desde el centro de software?
<mimecar> te debería salir una casilla para aceptar instalar un paquete que no es seguro
<Guest12888> hace poco estuve borrando ppa erroneos desde entonces me sucede esto
<mimecar> ¿cómo los borraste?
<Guest12888> creo que desde app manager o editando el archivo sources.list
<mimecar> los paquetes no se quitan de esa forma
<mimecar> usa ppapurge
<Guest12888> cual seria el comando completo
<mimecar> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/183841
<Guest12888> y ahora que pasa con los que e quitado? y eso como afecta al centro de software para no poder instalar?
<mimecar> si sólo has quitado la línea del deb no debería afectar al centro de software
<mimecar> siempre que no hayas instalado alguna aplicacion que lo modifique
<Guest12888> como se si e quitado las lineas deb?
<Guest12888> tambien me fallan las llaves publicas de los programas
<mimecar> ¿has añadido las llaves públicas de los PPA?
<Guest12888> siempre con todos los programas que lo ponen en los tutoriales
<mimecar> entonces no te puede pedir ninguna llave pública de esos repositorios
<Guest12888> cuando actualizo me pone: W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net utopic Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 9F47B51FD05009CB
<Guest12888> asi un monton de veces con muchos programas
<mimecar> eso será que tienes un repositorio que no has importado la llave
<mimecar> esa llave parece que no existe
<Guest12888> eso me pasa desde que toque los repositorios. antes tenia todas las llaves
<Guest12888> esos errores no salian
<mimecar> esa llave no existe
<mimecar> elimina los repositorios que no uses
<Guest12888> tengo muchos. como se cuales funcionan y cuales no?
<mimecar> ¿cuántos son "muchos"?
<Guest12888> hay alguna manera de enseñartelos?
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de 'sudo apt-get update'
<Guest12888> http://pastebin.com/QR46sZFL
<mimecar> bunkus está caído
<mimecar> ¿no tienes las llaves de Ubuntu 14.10?
<mimecar> W: Error de GPG: http://extras.ubuntu.com utopic Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<mimecar> ¿cómo has instalado esa versión de Ubuntu?
<Guest12888> la tengo desde 14.04
<mimecar> las firmas las deberías tener al actualizar a la 14.10
<mimecar> si no las has borrado al hacer la "limpieza" no le veo lógica
<mimecar> te faltan firmas de varios repositorios
<Guest12888> uso bleachbit para limpiar todo
<mimecar> esas herramientas se tienen que manejar con cuidado
<mimecar> tendrás que añadir de nuevo las firmas
<Guest12888> cual seria la manera mas comoda de hacerlo?
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/520828/gpg-error-no-pubkey-warning-the-following-packages-cannot-be-authenticated
<Guest12888> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<Guest12888> poniendo eso y sustituyendo solo el ultimo numero?
<mimecar> esa es una de las firmas que te falla?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-14
<rcatorres> hola, alguien sabe de configuracion dns?
<Patero-ng> buenas
 * merrick  Saluda.
<kal_cividFajdida> Como ver en vlc u otra aplicacion la emision via  streaming , alguien sabe d  alguna ayuda web para configurarlo o ha logrado configuralo?.
 * Hanom1960 is away: I'm busy
 * Hanom1960 is back (gone 04:16:55)
<successus> salud o/
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-15
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola, alguien me puede decir si en algún lugar esta documentado las versiones de kernel de GNU/Linux que tipo de Kernel tenían? (Monolitico/Hibrido, etc)
 * merrick  saluda
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola, alguien puede decirme en que version dejo de ser monolitico el Kernel de GNU/Linux? (si hay algun link de las verciones con los tipos, les agradezco, estoy buscando y no encuentro)
<CM500> hola a todos. ¿Alguien me hecha una mano?. Un amigo a actualizado su distribucion y creo que tiene problemas con los permisos. A la hora de ejecutar algunas aplicaciones no le funcionan (se abren pero se cierran al instante).
<v0lp> revisa lo que dice el log
<CM500> te refieres a que debo ir al canal #ubuntu-es-cafe para estas cuestiones?
<v0lp> no el log de la maquina de tu colega
<CM500> ah, perdón no te entendí
<v0lp> o usa el comando de consola dmesg
<CM500> el problema creo que es que inicia sesión con un usuario con el cual no tiene permisos o por alguna razón ese usuario se quedó sin ellos
<v0lp> umm, ok
<v0lp> es posible
<v0lp> tambien puedes verificar /var/log/auth.log para ver si son problemas de permisologia
<CM500> antes, el iniciaba con ese mismo usuario y no tenía problemas pero ahora creo que no tiene permisos. En una actualización se pueden perder los permisos?
<v0lp> verifica el nombre de se home folder
<v0lp> si contiene su nombre asignado o algun numero
<CM500> ok
<v0lp> la otra que pudo pasar es que  tras la actualizacion no se ejecuto por completo por conflicto con aplicaciones de otros repositorios de terceros
<CM500> ok
<CM500> Lo mas urgente, es poder hacerle funcionar el teamviewer para poder ayudarlo remotamente, pues el tiene pocos conocimientos de linux
<v0lp> o por ssh
<v0lp> via consola
<v0lp> que agregue un nuevo usuario por consola y  entre con el en modo grafico
<CM500> nunca utilicé un remoto por consola, tendría que aprenderlo yo tambien
<v0lp> luego que ingrese en modo grafico con el nuevo usuario y que instale teamviewer y te de acceso
<CM500> ok
<successus> salud o/
<arroweb> nas o/
<Hanom1960> https://twitter.com/hanomlulzsec/status/588386913377251328
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Hanom1960> callate hijo de perra
<mimecar> Hanom1960, no hace falta contestar de esa forma
<Hanom1960> callate mimecar .l.
<Hanom1960> hazme un pete nao
<mimecar> dejalo ya
<Hanom1960> lo dejo en el ano  de tu hermana e__e
<mimecar> vas a seguir diciendo tonterías?
<Hanom1960> No, ahora voy a comerme a tu madre, aunque tambien es una tonteria pero no dire mas xD
<liveusb> hola camaradas, estoy tratando de acceder a la terminal de un ubuntu modificado, el cual luego del grub solo te da 3 opciones, una es "quit" y las otras dos son un juego para niños de un proyecto de un amigo. Este juego se inicia sin darte acceso a la terminal o a nada mas. Yo tengo que instalar fraps para poder grabar un gameplay pero incluso si accedo en recovery mode solo me da esas 3 opciones y no me deja acceder para ejecutar el apt-get install. este
<liveusb>  es el bootinfoscript http://pastebin.com/c3sQP14K
<liveusb> cuando corro chroot desde el live usb me da las mismas tres opciones
<Hanom> xxD
<liveusb> probe agregando en el grub "init=/bin/sh" pero en esa consola no puedo correr apt-get
<liveusb> o usar la terminal como es normalmente
<Hanom> ejecuta como root
<liveusb> y no se como se les llama a esas modificaciones para buscar en google
<liveusb> ejecutar que Hanom si no tengo acceso a la terminal
<Hanom> rm -r /boot
<Hanom> era eso xd
<mimecar> liveusb, no lo hagas
<liveusb> pero la re puta que te pario Hanom
<liveusb> es un proyecto serio este anda a jugar al patio de tu casa
<liveusb> pelotudo
<liveusb> disculpenme por la reaccion
<liveusb> pero mi mama murio asi
<liveusb> haciendo rm -r como sudo
<mimecar> no pasa nada liveusb
<liveusb> :)
<liveusb> el juego esta desarrollado en cocos2d si sirve ese dato mimecar
<mimecar> no lo conozco
<mimecar> lo único es que estás usando una versión antigua de ubuntu (13.10)
<liveusb> lamentablemente el proyecto se realizo sobre esa plataforma, por lo cual me es imposible actualizarlo o cambiarlo
<liveusb> se puede romper y es para problemas
<liveusb> como hago para agregar en ese grub la carga normal de ubuntu por linea de comando?
<mimecar> si haces chroot y usas sudo update-grub , no añade entradas al grub?
<liveusb> desde el live usb no puedo hacer nada de grub
<liveusb> igual si lo hago que agregaria'
<mimecar> podrás editar los archivos de configuración
<liveusb> no necesito una entrada permanente en el grub sino un unico acceso para ejecutar apt-get
<mimecar> el Live USB guarda los datos aunque reinicie
<liveusb> que lo hago en el inicio apretando "e"
<mimecar> inicia el juego y pasa a una consola con control+alt+f2
<liveusb> si entro en la consola como root, lo unico que veo son esas 3 opciones
<liveusb> juego1 juego2 y quit
<mimecar> puede ser que esté protegido para evitar que nadie toque nada
<liveusb> bien, yo tengo la clave de root
<liveusb> y el equipo tambien
<liveusb> como le quito esa proteccion temporalmente?
<mimecar> en la web del proyecto te dirán como hacerlo
<liveusb> de que proyecto me hablas mimecar ?
<mimecar> de la Web del juego
<mimecar> la ISO la habrás descargado de una Web no?
<liveusb> cocos2d es el ide que usaron para programar el juego, dudo que eso tenga que ver co n el linux
<liveusb> nono mimecar fue hecha pr una empresa independiente
<liveusb> la cual cerro sus puertas dejando el proyecto a medias y a mi amigo de cara
<mimecar> el juego se ejecuta sobre Ubuntu
<liveusb> si
<mimecar> y modifica el sistema para bloquear cosas
<liveusb> aha
<liveusb> entonces como hago?
<liveusb> existe alguna initrd.img generica que pueda ejecutar?
<mimecar> sin sabes lo que modifica la aplicación es complicado
<liveusb> me gusta lo complicado
<mimecar> entra con un Ubuntu normal y mira la configuración que le han puesto a grub
<liveusb> en el link que pase esta toda la configuracion del grub
<mimecar> ¿estás usando un ordenador con Ubuntu instalado y otro UBuntu en un USB?
<liveusb> el usb es un linuxmint mimecar
<liveusb> y el ordenador tiene un ubuntu
<liveusb> conoces algun otro canal donde pueda pedir ayuda? en el de ubuntu oficial me estan ignorando
<mimecar> en el de Ubuntu oficial si no preguntas en inglés y cosas de Ubuntu lo tienes complicado
<liveusb> pregunte en ingles lo mismo que aca
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que hay mucha gente que no está en el ordenador
<mimecar> y dependiendo de la zona horaria pueden contestar en otras horas
<mimecar> no se si Mint tiene su canal en freenode o en otra red
<liveusb> en mint me dicen que como la pc tiene ubuntu no me dan bola
<mimecar> el LiveUSB está ejecutando Mint
<liveusb> si
<liveusb> pero mis modificaciones son sobre el ubuntu
<mimecar> o consigues salir del juego
<mimecar> o lo tienes complicado para acceder a una consola de root
<mimecar> vengo en un rato
<liveusb> ok gracias
<liveusb> hasta luego
<niko> not really, mimecar, if you are not sure
<niko> uBOTu-fr: getmask Hanom!~Hanom1960@unaffiliated/hanom1960
<uBOTu-fr> niko: *!*@unaffiliated/hanom1960
<mimecar> ya estoy liveusb
<liveusb> okok
<liveusb> mimecar: logre entrar con chroot
<mimecar__> ¿tienes una copia de ese USB verdad?
<liveusb> no
<liveusb> por?
<mimecar__> por si modificas algo y deja de funcionar el juego
<liveusb> mmmm
<liveusb> esperemos que no pase nada
<liveusb> ahi me esta ayudando uno del cana l ##linux
<mimecar__> es mejor que pierdas media hora con una copia a perder los datos
<liveusb> como hago una copia ?
<mimecar__> puedes clonar el disco con dd
<mimecar__> o con alguna herramienta gráfica similar
<liveusb> pero si pongo dd if=/ of=/home/arcadio/disco.iso won't it overwritte the whole disk?
<mimecar__> usa una herramienta gráfica
<mimecar> aparte, el comando que te has puesto no clonaría el disco USB
<liveusb> no es el USB lo que tengo que clonar, el usb es para poder entrar a internet y chroot
<liveusb> el disko duro fisico es el que tiene el proyecto
<liveusb> que esta montado en /mnt
<mimecar> ¿qué sentido tiene usar el USB si el proyecto no está en el USB?
<liveusb> porque el disco duro que tiene el proyecto no me deja acceder a una terminal
<liveusb> o modificar nad
<mimecar> entonces tienes un ordenador con un disco de 500 GB que sólo ejecuta el proyecto?
<liveusb> sisis
<mimecar> sería bueno que clonaras el disco con clonezilla
<mimecar> si es la única copia de los datos que tienes
<liveusb> es verdad
<liveusb> ahi vi que dice hacer lo siguiente "dd if=/dev/sda of=/path.to.img" para backup
<liveusb> es seguro eso?
<mimecar> usa clonezilla
<mimecar> necesitarás un disco externo con unos 30 - 50 GB dependiendo del espacio que esté usado
<liveusb> carajo
<liveusb> no tengo
<liveusb> donde me puedo descargar uno?
<liveusb> :P
<mimecar> en la Web de clonezilla
<mimecar> te hará falta una memoria USB y un disco duro externo
<liveusb> mimecar: todo lo que tengoq ue hacer es instalarle un programa para grabar la pantalla. que se active con un atajo del teclado
<liveusb> sera necesario un backup?
<liveusb> no parece ser tan intrusivo
<mimecar> ¿es la única copia de la aplicación y no puedes conseguir otra copia si pasa algo?
<liveusb> si
<mimecar> en ese caso yo te diría que guardaras una copia
<liveusb> puedo particionar disco sin perder los datos desde mi liveusb?
<mimecar> el disco del ordenador?
<liveusb> cortarlo a la mitad como quien dice
<liveusb> si
<mimecar> lo mejor es que hagas una copia entera del disco
<liveusb> la imagen va a pesar lo que pesa el disco usado (31GB) o me copia el disco con los 500GB?
<mimecar> el espacio coupado
<liveusb> ahh
<liveusb> aver que lo llamo al dueño del equipo y le pregunto si tiene un disco por ahi
<mimecar> ocupado
<liveusb> ahi esta mimecar esta noche me traen el disco asi hago el backup
<mimecar> ok
<liveusb> bueno por ahora eso fue todo, te agradezco mucho la ayuda
<mimecar> no hará falta el backup
<mimecar> pero si falla algo...
<liveusb> mejor prevenir que lamentar no?
<mimecar> cuesta menos perder el tiempo ahora que se puede arreglar
<mimecar> que cuando ya no se puede arreglar
<liveusb> jaja es verdad
<liveusb> y si no se entrega este proyecto a tiempo viene una intimacion judicial
<liveusb> asique por las dudas
<mimecar> con esas condiciones y no tienes varios backups?
<liveusb> pense que el dueño los tenia
<liveusb> ahora llame y me confirma que no tiene nada
<mimecar> nunca supongas nada
<liveusb> hasta esta noche si es que seguis aca te vuelvo a molestar
<mimecar> desconectaré dentro de poco
<cousteau> qué era el tema?  recuperar archivos perdidos?
<cousteau> hablasteis ya de photorec y testdisk o como se llame?
<mimecar> hacer experimentos en un ordenador importante sin copia de datos
<kal_cividFajdida> Hi, alguien conoce una manera de ver las tv en directo en XBMC /kobi  ?
<loginl> kal_cividFajdida, siempre habra' cortes.
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-16
<claudio___> hola
<claudio___> alguien ?
<claudio___> alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<claudio___> holaaaa
<krytarik> !pregunta | claudio___
<kubot> claudio___: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<loginl> o/
<claudio___> estoy haciendo una tarea de seguridad informatica, y en una pregunte me piden hacer lo siguiente: Respalde bajo el contexto de Disponibilidad en una carpeta denominada Configuraciones ubicada en /tmp los archivos con extensión *.conf (utilice tar)
<Genelyk> buenas, una consulta
<Genelyk>  alguien sabe que comando puedo utilizar para quemar  unos datos en dos dvds en simultaneo
 * merrick  saluda.
<Fernandooo> hola
<Fernandooo> consulta instalè ubuntu 14.04 pero no lee mis particiones windows alguna app que funcione ?
 * merrick  saluda
<Guest11742> hellow
<Guest11742> alguien en del salvador
<Guest27526> hola a todos. no puedo actualizar a 15.04
<Guest27526> File "/usr/share/appgrid/appdata.py", line 207, in <module>
<Guest27526>     rebuild_db()
<Guest27526>   File "/usr/share/appgrid/appdata.py", line 174, in rebuild_db
<Guest27526>     website text);''')
<Guest27526> sqlite3.OperationalError: disk I/O error
<mimecar> !paste Guest27526
<kubot> Guest27526: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<Guest27526> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10834375/
<Guest27526> son las ultiaslineas
<Guest27526> son las ultimas lineas
<mimecar> da un error en el disco, como si tuviera errores
<Guest27526> como arreglo eso?
<mimecar> con fsck
<Guest27526> el disco es nuevo es un ssd de 120 gb
<mimecar> ¿sabes que la 15.04 está en desarrollo y puede tener errores?
<Guest27526> si lo se
<MrTulias> ¿No hay que esperar a que salga para actualizar?
<mimecar> si quieres estabilidad, sí
<Guest27526> puedes actualizar bajo tu propio riesgo esta en pruebas
<mimecar> si el disco es nuevo y sabes que no tiene errores, puede ser un problema dle instalador
<Guest27526> como solucionar esto? llevo mucho tiempo buscando por internet
<mimecar> si es un error del instalador poco puedes hacer
<Guest27526> el disco nuevo del año pasado
<mimecar> entonces no es nuevo :p
<Guest27526> y si es del disco?
<mimecar> comprueba los errores con fsck
<Guest27526> ok gracias
<Guest27526> por que crees que es del disco?
<mimecar>  I/O error
<Guest11742> oigan tengo  un ligerito problemita con la instalacion de ubuntu en HDD WD Blue, con las particiones, he creado la particion /boot, la /home y la swap/ al iniciar la ainstalacionme arroja un error diciemdome que no se ha podiddo crear .....no recuerdo sera problema del HDD SATA
<Guest11742> ME FALTO AGAREGAR QUE ES LA VERSION 14.
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<AcE-beta> hola
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-17
<dansanger> buen dia, tengo una pregunta de usuario basico en ubuntu, alguien me puede ayudar?
<dansanger> Tengo una Openvpn configurada, puedo ver desde el server a los dos clientes que estan conectados y desde cada cliente puedo ver al otro. Cada cliente tiene una LAN que necesito ver desde cada cliente. He aplicado el routeo que indica el howto de openVPN y puedo ver esas LAN desde el Server pero no desde los clientes, es posible hacer un routing desde el server de manera tal que pueda pasar el traico de la LAN de uno de los clientes al otro
<dansanger> ?
<yeroyestark> alguin sabe como crear un canal privado ??
<Delltra> nas o/
<Delltra> kurama10,  o/
<successus> salud
<lorever> -k
<nahuelon> hola buenas tardes , alguien puede ayudarme con un problema de particiones ?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<nahuelon> ok mime
<nahuelon> el tema es que reinstale ubuntu y me quedaron 2 particiones. una es el volumen mas grande y la segunda es donde esta instalado ubuntu. al intentar migrar los archivos para la particion pequeña no puedo dado que no tengo capacidad de almacenamiento.
<mimecar> redimensiona la partición grande y hazla más pequeña
<mimecar> o usa un disco externo
<nahuelon> como hago lo primero mime ?
<mimecar> supongo que no tienes un backup de los datos importantes verdad?
<Delltra> nas o/
<Delltra> tengo una duda como puedo hacer para que la funcion phpmail() pueda correr y enviar desde un formulario  datos a un correo.  sin tener que montar un servidor de correo
<mimecar> o configuras un correo por SMTP o tendrás que poner un servidor de correo
<Delltra> :(
<Delltra> correo por smtp ?
<mimecar> usas una cuenta de correo que ya exista
<mimecar> aunque corres el riesgo que no lleguen los mensajes
<Delltra> probare
<Delltra> :(
<Delltra> configuro el servidor de correo entrante y de salida ?
<Delltra> pop y smtp ?
<mimecar> no, sólo SMTP
<Delltra> claro solo de salida smtp
<Delltra> no llega :(
<Delltra> levantar un servidor de correo cuanto de recurso consume en el servidor. ?
<mimecar> no muchos
<Delltra> ??
<Delltra> un ejemplo ?
<Delltra> aproximado ?
<mimecar> ¿qué recursos tiene tu servidor?
<Delltra> es una maquina antogua pero aun le queda un par e años de vida hp server tc2120
<Delltra> antigua*
<Delltra> 2gb de RAM
<mimecar> postfix no necesita muchos recursos
<mimecar> en su Web te dirán los requisitos mínimos
<Delltra> postfix es para entrada o salida ?
<mimecar> salida
<Delltra> uhm .. :(
<Delltra> mimecar,  ya montaste postfix ?
<mimecar> desde cero no
<Delltra> vale voy  a verlo   gracias..
<Delltra> mimecar,  necesaria mente tenog que instalar dovecot ?
<mimecar> ¿te aparece como dependencia al instalar postfix?
<Delltra> no solo que ando viendo algunos manuales y  ponen a dovecot para instalar.
<Delltra> nose si es necesario instalaro ya que solo quiero que tenga salida para apache
<mimecar> instala Postfix y sabrás si es necesario
<Delltra> vale vale
<Delltra> ya voy
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-18
<miubuntu> hola a todos
<miubuntu> resulta que encendi mi pc
<miubuntu> y dice que el directorio raiz tiene 0 bytes de espacio.
<miubuntu> pero que yo recuerde que tengo 100 gb y solo tenia usado 30 gigas
<miubuntu> pero ahora me dice que no hay espacio.
 * merrick  saluda
<successus> salud
<Lopulus> hola gente! tengo un pendrive. Cuando le borro archivos para que genere espacio sigue teniendo el mismo espacio libre. Como puedo solucionarlo
<Lopulus> dir
<mimecar> vacías la papelera?
 * cousteau usa el Analizador de uso de discos (baobab) para ver qué carpetas ocupan más
<Lopulus> no
<Lopulus> mimecar,
<mimecar> hazlo
<Lopulus> ok
<Lopulus> Aja, listo, soy un salame
<mimecar> ahora aparece el espacio :p ?
<Lopulus> si, pero si "corto" y "pego" en otro disco no libera espacio
<Lopulus> si, perdon, lo genera al espacio
<successus> salud o/
<andy__> Hola
<andy__> Hola
<roger_35> hola
<andy__> Una pregunta
<andy__> Tengo Xubuntu 14.04
<GridCube> que bien
<andy__> y a la hora de poner fondos de escritorio tengo un problema
<GridCube> aha?
<andy__> entonces como hago para añadir mis imagenes  a la carpeta por defecto de xfce
<andy__> se puede ?
<andy__> lo que hago es sudo thuner y accedo a /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/ y copio mis imagenes
<andy__> pero no me las reconoce
<andy__> alguien sabe porque?? ya que en la distribucion anterior de xubuntu si que se podia en el apartado de añadir imagen...pero en la 14.04 no esta esa opcion
<andy__> A ver alguno q haya realizado esto tan sencillo, pero no logro comprender xq no funciona
<MrTulias> En la configuración del escritorio, ¿no puedes escoger el fondo?
<andy__> puedo escoger las q trae x defecto xfce
<andy__> pero no puedo añadir las q kiero...
<andy__> se añade, pero no sale luego en la config.
<andy__> me aparece la imagen con una  X
<andy__> haciendo la copia como root
<GridCube> andy__: esa carpeta es read-only
<andy__> y le puedo cambiar los permisos??
<MrTulias> No sabría decirte, yo lo hice en configuración , escritorio, fondos, escogiendo una carpeta con las imágenes
<GridCube> podes ponerlas en tu home
<andy__> ya, pero creia q paandolas al principal se podia
<GridCube> pone las imagens en ~/.local/share/xfce4/backdrops
<GridCube> tenes que crear esos directorios, xfce4 y backdrops
<andy__> a la carpeta que esta creada x defecto no puedo añadirle entonces, aun cambiando permisos??
<GridCube> no tenes porque tocar la carpeta backdrops del sistema no
<GridCube> es local
<andy__> oks
<andy__> probare eso...
<GridCube> y va a aparecer en la lista de imagenes
<andy__> sino desde el home paso las imagenes y ale...
<andy__> Vale gracias  a tod@s ... !!
<GridCube> andy__: igual podes elegir que carpeta mira xfce para sacar los wallpapers
<andy__> en q onfiguracion?
<andy__> configuracion, perdon
<GridCube> cuando abris las opciones de escritorio, tenes tres solapas, en la primer solapa, abajo de las imagenes, dice "directorio"
<andy__> si, redirecciono la carpeta q kiero, si, asi lo tengo...
<andy__> Gracias.
<andy__> Creia q habia q redireccionar desde configuracion del sistema...
<GridCube> nah
<GridCube> es mas facil :)
<andy__> ;)
<andy__> si asi lo tenia, lo q yo queria era incluir nen la carpeta mis imagenes, pero claro solo era de lectura, pero bueno, muchas compliccines par a algo tan simple no vale la pena marearse
<andy__> Mas bien gracias x su tiempo en comentar...
<andy__> Bueno gente nos vemos, seguire cambiando el aspecto de mi xubu..
<andy__> buenas noxes..
<JeDa> Buenas noches? Son las 2:28 PM! :P
<MrTulias> Existen más zonas horarias
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-19
 * merrick  saluda.
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud o/
<lasextahd> hola. como puedo ver *actualmente* el canal de tele lasextahd con rtmpdump? Podia hasta marzo pero creo que los de atresmedia  han  cambiado algo
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-18
<nescobar> buenas noche ubuntu
<n-iCe> Voy a volver a Ubuntu
<Jhuanx> alguien activo?
<AcE-beta> hola
<Krodh> hola gente
<Krodh> quiero quemar una iso de windows 10 en un USB alguna idea?
<uruk> hola gente -> http://pastebin.com/raw/ZQ8WnfAz
<uruk> como puedo formatear sde?
<guampa> uruk: formatear sde?
<uruk> na ya esta solucionado es que pensaba que estaba ya umount y aun no lo estaba
<uruk> ahora no se como cambiarle el label utilizo mlabel pero luego en el lanzador de ubuntu me aparece el label antiguo
<uruk> me saca esto -> http://pastebin.com/raw/rVRBKiA1
<uruk> pues no me funciona mlabel
<guampa> parece una advertencia nomas, porque dice como eliminar el aviso
<guampa> si no queres que aparezca supongo que tenes que hacer que el numero de sectores sea multiplo de 62
<uruk> no entiendo mlabel no es para dar un label al dispositivo?
<guampa> si
<uruk> que tiene que ver el numero de sectores en ello?
<guampa> creo que habia otro comando dosfslabel
<uruk> lo pruebo
<uruk> que va no funka Logical sector size is zero
<uruk> ya esta lo consegui
<uruk> ok gracias
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-19
<uruk> hola gente tengo un disco duro en xfs pero no puedo leerlo me da el siguiente error No object for D-Bus interface
<uruk> instale xfsprogs xfsdump pero no me deja entrar
<destino> buenas tardes
<destino> por pocos segundos xd
<n-iCe> hi
<destino> buenas tardes
<n-iCe> Buenas
<Yukiteru> saludos o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-20
<lukitas> kubot, o/
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'o/'.
<kjl> buenas!
<kjl> tenbgo un nuevo nettbook, que me viene kon win10 , llevo dos dias queriendo desinstalarlo y no doy resuelto este ultimo error.
<kjl> 0.327586.... [end kermel panic -not syncing: I0-APIC +timer doesn't work! Boot with apic-debug and send a report. Then try booting with the “noapic”option.
<kjl> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<kil> boas!
<kil> necesito ayuda con un error al desistalar win 10
<kil> 0.327586.... [end kermel panic -not syncing: I0-APIC +timer doesn't work! Boot with apic-debug and send a report. Then try booting with the “noapic”option.
<phablet> hola
<phablet> escribo desde bq m1o  ubuntu edition
<phablet> hay alguien?
<q3aql2> phablet: si, esto esta lleno de gente, xD
<phablet> ajja
<phablet> hoy e ido a probrar la tablet de ubuntu la bq, y no funciona la salida hdmi
<phablet> a los chicos de bq tampoco les funciona
<q3aql2> joder, pues si que estamos buenos
<phablet> dicen que esperan repuesta de canonical pero, alguien sabe el porque?
<q3aql2> menudo fiasco
<phablet> jajaj asi que nadie sabe nada pues
<q3aql2> es lo malo que tiene un producto muy nuevo y que pocos han podido probar
<phablet> cuando bq me de noticias os confirmo que hay, pero como tenga que esperar a la OTA11 para que lo solucionen estamos bien. Pues vaya configuracion de primeras para vender la tablet como convergente. que hace la convergencia con el raton pero si no saca hdmi te quedas a medias
<phablet> gracias por la atencion
<phablet> os comentare
<q3aql2> ok
<xenial> Ya queda poco para 16.04 :)
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-21
<valsum> buenas
<viewer|53081> alguien sabe de alguna solucion para el kernel 4.4 y el hdmi
<carlos_> dos dias para la proxima lts
<phablet> hola gente
<phablet> alguien sabe a partir de que hora publica ubuntu la `16.04lts?
<phablet> ??
<expa> Puse Lubuntu 15.10 en AMD Turion (tm)64 solo configuración de monitor 640x480 imposible cambiar con xrandr
<expa> quisiera configurar en 1024x768 pero abre una vez y luego vuelve a 640x480 imposible cambiar por lxrandr
<Artemis3> gpu?
* guampa changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 15.10 y 16.04
<Linuxero> Hola
<guampa> buenas
<Linuxero> ¿Habés actualizado a Ubuntu 16.04?
<Linuxero> Habéis
<mimecar> de momento no
<guampa> no
<AcE-beta> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-22
<Crashbit> Alguno sabe como puedo solventar que en el lightdm no connecta a la wifi? Cuando le doy a la wifi me dice insufficient privileges
<Crashbit>  nm-applet-WARNING **: Failed to add/activate connection: (32) Insufficient privileges
<Crashbit> este es el error que he encontrado en /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
<Chullachaky> saludos cordiales; compañeros.... ¿Alguein sabe de alguna herramienta Web para subir archivos? pero que sea muy sencilla es para mis usuarios finales yo tengo un servidor ubuntu que recien lo levante pero si alguein sabe de alguna herrramienta que me permita subir archivos de ofimatica entre otros .... gracias por la ayuda
<guampa> Chullachaky: owncloud es una buena
<Chullachaky> es montar mi propia nube en mi servidor
<guampa> si, supongo
<Chullachaky> Ok
<Chullachaky> ya mismo lo probare
<Artemis3> Chullachaky, para mi lo mas sencillo: instala SSH en el "servidor", le haces una cuenta a cada usuario (o usa ldap si es (v)lan) y desde nautilus/thunar/etc (los que usan gvfs) sftp://tuservidor
<Artemis3> supongo que tambien sirve lo de la firma pública para el ssh como método de autenticación.
<guampa> filezilla tambien soporta ssh y firmas
<guampa> tambien creo que es mas simple, nomas recomende owncloud porque pidio algo web
<uruk> hola gente alguien me podria decir como puedo acceder a mi router via ssh o tengo que habilitar puertos en mi router?
<dannyLopez> jelou o/
<Artemis3> guampa, si la nueva moda, el dropbox et al
<guampa> sep
<Artemis3> guampa, y antes pedian samba xD
<guampa> pero bueno mas alla de la moda del claud, para algunos es mas amigable la interfaz para compartir via web
<guampa> no es que estas cosas no existian antes de todo la bola del cloud
<guampa> como sea, creo que owncloud esta en repos, no deberia ser muy dificil de instalar
<Artemis3> lo elegante del ssh es que el cliente ya tiene lo necesario
<Artemis3> el file manager lo hace directamente
<guampa> asi es
<Artemis3> y va cifrado
<Artemis3> todo el trabajo en el servidor, le pones sus quotas, etc.
<AcE-beta> hola
<AcE-beta> ole se soluciono parece, editando el vmx y eliminando la linea de hdaudio por si a alguien le pasa
<voyager1> buenas
<voyager1> para actualizar de lts en Lts se sigue actualizando con: SUDO APTUDE UPDATE: SUDO APTITUDE DIST0UPGRADE Y FULL UPGRADE?
<humb3rtoluna> Hola alguien me puede ayudar
<humb3rtoluna> o alguien a configurado skype empresarial en linux??
<humb3rtoluna> ya intente con pidgin funciono pero despues dejo de funcionar al paracer por algunas actualizaciones de windows
<humb3rtoluna> instale sky pero no me ha sido posible ingresar desde el mismo creo que tiene problemas con la interfaz
<humb3rtoluna> alguien conoce alguna otra manera
<humb3rtoluna> ??
<uruk> hola alguien sabe como puedo acceder al router via ssh desde el puerto 80 me da error
<Mikelevel> uruk~ seguro q tiene habilitado el ssh?
<uruk> habilitar ssh? dentro del router como se hace abriendo los puertos 22?
<Mikelevel> supongo q tendra alguna seccion de administracion remota
<uruk> a ver dejame ver
<uruk> si configuracion remota direccion ip del equipo remoto y numero de puerto
<uruk> que le pongo la ip de mi pc de mi red local? i el puerto le pongo el 22?
<Mikelevel> no se si sera ahi , pero puerto puedes poner el que quieras
<Mikelevel> busca el manual del router y saldras de dudas
<uruk> Mikelevel lo he buscado y no hay manera
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-23
<ElAleph> hoy me pasé de Ubuntu 15.10 para Ubuntu 16.04. Está todo funcionando bien menos la impresora
<ElAleph> Es una Epson L355. Con la versión anterior no tuve problemas para instalarla
<ElAleph> el procedimiento era adicionar a los sources list: deb http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/op/stable/debian/ lsb3.2 main
<ElAleph> e instalar el driver: epson-inkjet-printer-201207w
<ElAleph> ahora, recibo el siguiente error: Depends: lsb (>=3.2) but it is not installable
<ElAleph> cualquier ayuda será de mucha utilidad
<ElAleph> teóricamente, la versión de lsb para Xenial es la 4.1
<ElAleph> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/lsb
<ElAleph> no debería dar problemas
<lol32423> hey
<lol32423> how are you?
<icemodding> buenas noches tengo una consulta
<icemodding> alguien online?
<chebit> hola
<saavento> Hola
<metxas> buenas
<stevejhonson> quetal gente.
<metxas> estoy tratando de averiguar como meter un ubuntu en una arm cx-a99
<Pozo> hola
<Pozo> tengo un duda o problema no se si es algo particular o general. No consigo instalar ningun deb con la app de software en ubuntu gnome, a alguien mas le ocurre?
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da?
<Pozo> pues simplemente pulso sobre instalar y parpadea y vuelve a aparecer el boton
<Pozo> ni problema me aparece para poder buscar, o si quizas falte dependencias
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<Pozo> la ultima
<Pozo> 16.04 LTS
<mimecar> ¿te pasa con todos los paquetes del centro de software?
<Pozo> si, he probeado con tres: google 64 bits, ubuntu tweak (se que faltan dependencias) y ahora estaba probando con virtualbox para poder depurar
<Pozo> con el gdebi he consguiedo instalar el google chrome 64 bits
<mimecar> haz la instalación por consola
<mimecar> y pon en pastebin los errores que salgan
<Pozo> tirando de repositorios... no me ha dado problemas
<Pozo> por consola estoy viendo que me faltan dependencias. Es curioso que esta app no me lo indique ya que segun dicen es mejor que la anterior que tenia ubuntu :S
<mimecar> la última versión ha salido hace poco
<mimecar> es normal que tenga fallos
<mimecar> ya que es algo complejo
<Pozo> mmm si, lo se, de hecho la tuve instalada cuando estaba en fase beta :S y tenia las dos
<Pozo> pero creo recordar que esta tienda de aplicaciones lleva ya años en los repositorios :S
<Pozo> ya pregunto por ultimo, si el deb cumple con todas las dependencias no debe de haber ningun problema para su instalacion o puede surgir alguno como el que me está ocurriendo?
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de la consola cuando instalas el paquete
<Pozo> estoy intentando pero no se donde esta el boton enviar o send xD
<Pozo> http://pastebin.com/w7AcZVxy
<mimecar> comprueba que tienes el sistema actualizado y no hay paquetes bloqueados
<Pozo> antes de hacerlo no me apareció que nada que indicara qeu tuviera paquetes bloqueados...
<Pozo> despues en el mensaje que te envie por lo visto si
<mimecar> el log sólo dice que no cumples las dependencias
<Pozo> si, aparta me apareció un error que si me lo indicaba...
<Pozo> pero vamos que no se por que, pero el google chrome no me lo permitió :S supongo que será algo de tiempo el que hay que esperar... por eso preguntaba si era algo general o mas bien particular
<mimecar> pon la salida de > sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pozo> me dice que esta todo actualizado
<mimecar> ¿no te sale ningún error?
<Pozo> no
<Pozo> http://pastebin.com/Erq4ufKQ
<Pozo> ya desbloquee los paquetes antes
<Pozo> y se actualizaron
<mimecar> ¿tienes instalado el paquete libqtcore4?
<Pozo> si
<mimecar> ¿qué versión?
<Pozo> libqtcore4 ya está en su versión más reciente (4:4.8.7+dfsg-5ubuntu2).
<Pozo> supongo que se instalaria ahora que puse desbloquearlo
<mimecar> ¿has desbloqueado el paquete después de intentar instalar virtualbox?
<mimecar> esa dependencia la cumples
<Pozo> no, desde luego voluntariamente, osea, colocando ese comando no lo he hecho, si no ha sido durnate la instalacion del SO o ahora que se han desbloqueado los paqeutes que habia
<mimecar> instala de nuevo virtualbox
<Pozo> ahora instalando el gimp no me hizo lo mismo que al principio que virtualbox
<Pozo> he usado el mismo metodo.. en vez de usar repositorios
<mimecar> gimp está en los repositorios
<mimecar> ¿no has instalado Gimp bajando un .deb verdad?
<Pozo> lo se, queria intentar provocar el error
<Pozo> por si me lo daba
<Pozo> pero si me ha dejado
<Pozo> gracias mimecar
<Pozo> saludos
<corsario> hola
<corsario> alguien me puede ayudar tengo un problemilla con la red
<mimecar>  pregunta y te contestarán
<corsario> acabo de instalar la version 14.10 , y podia ver los archivos que tengo en otro ordenador con windows y con el nas del multimedia
<corsario> lo he actualilzado y he perdido el poder entrar en los archivos de windows, en el multimedia sin problemas
<corsario> me pide usuario y clave
<mimecar> ¿seguro que has instalado Ubuntu 14.10?
<corsario> 14 si, la subversion no me acuerdo
<mimecar> te lo pregunto porque Ubuntu 14.04 tiene soporte, Ubuntu 14.10 no
<corsario> esto me pasa en todas versiones probadas, kubuntu, debian,
<mimecar> ¿te pasa con Ubuntu 16.04?
<corsario> tambien, pero creo que eran otras circustancias
<corsario> porque era despues de instalar samba
<corsario> lo extraño, que desde el multimedia y el movil android, no tengo problemas para entrar en windows
<corsario> he estado leyendo formas de instalar samba, todos mas o menos son iguales y no me solucionan el problema,
<mimecar> primero empieza con una versión actualizada de Ubuntu
<mimecar> después instala samba y comprueba si aparecen errores
<corsario> empiezo con la 16
<corsario> y vere, que ocurre
<corsario> gracias de antemano
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones pendientes
<corsario> ahora estoy probando, nada mas instalar el sistema, luego actualizo y veo si puedo entrar, y para acabar instalo samba
<corsario> nos vemos dentro de un rato
<ForgottenPlayer> :P
<ForgottenPlayer> Alguien?
<ForgottenPlayer> No, cierto?
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-24
<ilpollo> buenas noches : alguien podrias ayudarme para realizar algunos diagnosticos, tengo una tremenda relentizacion de procesamiento, intente liberar memoria pero no da resultado, agradesco sugerencias !!!
<hp> actualize a lubuntu 16.04 y ahora no puedo acceder a windows 10 alguna ayuda?? porfavor
<hp> porfavoor
<Huelva43> hola
<mate|42754> hola , muy buenas tardes
<mate|42754> Tengo un problema con el teclado que no funciona en Ubuntu mate
<mate|42754> el teclado es un Logitech Dinovo Keyboard, inalambrico a traves de bluetooth
<mate|42754> la cuestion es que intento configurarlo a traves de la aplicacion bluetooth y no hay manera de que me funcione
<mate|42754> alguien puede echarme una mano ? se lo agradeceria enormemente  ;)
<mate|42754> buscando por la web , encontre diferentes fix a traves de terminal pero para cada version de ubuntu es diferente
<mate|42754> yo tengo instalada la ultima, 16.04
<mate|42754> y ando perdido...
<stevejhonson> ?
<mate|42754> hola , muy buenas tardes
<mate|42754> Tengo un problema con el teclado que no funciona en Ubuntu mate
<mate|42754> el teclado es un Logitech Dinovo Keyboard, inalambrico a traves de bluetooth
<mate|42754> la cuestion es que intento configurarlo a traves de la aplicacion bluetooth y no hay manera de que me funcione
<mate|42754> alguien puede echarme una mano ? por la web , encontre diferentes fix a traves de terminal pero para cada version de ubuntu es diferente
<mate|42754> yo tengo instalada la ultima, 16.04
<lukitas> :)
<lukitas> (:
<alex_oo> oo
<alex_oo> hola
<mimecar> hola
<alex_oo> mimecar hola :D
<alex_oo> aaa
<lukitas> :o
<lukitas> :o
<ived> ji
<NEXUS-6> Hola. He actualizado a ubuntu 16.04 y tengo un problema con aplicaciones de gnome. Como el calendario o con corebird. Al Minimizar la aplicacion se cierra unity y se vuelve abrir. ¿Alquien tiene el mismo problema?
<n-iCe> hola hola
<n-iCe> Cómo están
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-17
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Estaba copiando unos archivos y se "colgó". Decía que no podía mostrar "computer://"... o algo parecido.
<MarioMey> El tema es que maté caja, desmonté el disco externo al cual estaba copiando... pero la ventana "Operaciones sobre archivos" continúa abierta, pero colgada.
<MarioMey> ¿Qué proceso es el que copia archivos?
<MarioMey> Me gustaría matarlo...
<MarioMey> xwininfo me tira información sobre la ventana, pero no sobre el proceso.
<MarioMey> ¿Hay algún comando parecido que me diga qué proceso creó esa ventana?
<dany_mate> hola
<dany_mate> consulta
<dany_mate> ubuntu gnome...el ultimo....anda bien en una netbook
<dany_mate> con una respuesta me alcanza
<uruk7> hola gente me gustaria saber la fecha de creacion (no de modificacion ni acceso) de un directorio dede CLI, he estado buscando por google y me indican que utilice stat pero cuando ejecuto solo me aparece fecha de modificacion i de cambio no de creacion
<Busindre> uruk7: https://www.busindre.com/comando_stat_access_modify_change
<uruk7> con stat no se puede pero con debugfs por lo visto si , es lo que me pone Busindre pero el caso es que me aparece la fecha pero no la hora ni los minutos
<Busindre> qué sistema de ficheros utilizas?
<uruk7> ext4
<uruk7> he estado buscando i me pone que haga debugfs -R 'stat <inode_number>' DEVICE
<uruk7> el inode ya lo tengo lo que pasa es que tengo varios discos duros como puedo ver el device del directorio en el que me encuentro o tengo que ir por el cuento de la lechera i mirar uno por uno en fdisk
<Busindre> prueba con df directorio
<uruk7> bueno ya lo encontre
<uruk7> a ver el comando en si es ->sudo debugfs -R 'stat <28053212>' /dev/sdc2
<Busindre> y ya te da la fecha correcta?
<uruk7> siendo 28053212 el inode
<uruk7> bueno me saca todas las fechas
<uruk7> la birth tambien i es la correcta
<Busindre> tienes que usar el inode opbligatoriamente?
<uruk7> buff no se es lo que encontre por internet
<uruk7> lo que pasa es que es muy pesado tener que acceder a la data de creacion
<Busindre> has leído el enlace que te pasé?
<uruk7> a ver voy a crear un comando que me lo outputee
<Busindre> debugfs -R 'stat /home/maria/fichero' /dev/mapper/Volgroup00-lv_root
<uruk7> a ver voy a probar
<Busindre> porque hace como 20 minutos que te lo puse, pero lo has ignorado completamente XD
<uruk7> no no no lo ignore pero me lo mire por encima i pille que con stat solo no se puede
<uruk7> a ver dejame ver lo que tu me has puesto
<Busindre> bueno, lo habrías conseguido antes de haber leído mejor, tampoco pasa nada
<uruk7> con lo que tu me has puesto no me aparece
<Busindre> quieres decir que es obligatorio usar el inode?
<uruk7> no se me pone bad magic number error
<uruk7> ademas se debe poner entre <   >
<Busindre> porque no estás poniemdo el dispositivo,...
<Busindre> no,.. eso es el inode
<Busindre> da lo mismo
<Busindre> déjalo
<uruk7> da igual poniendo /dev/sdc2 o /dev/sdc me da error
<uruk7> en cambio cuando utilizo inode me aparce bien
<Busindre> me pegas los dos comandos?
<Busindre> por curiosidad
<Busindre> y el del inode
<Busindre> para que sepa la tuta al fichero
<Busindre> debugfs -R 'stat /home/busi/sdb_problem~' /dev/mapper/Volgroup00-lv_root | grep crtime
<Busindre> debugfs 1.43.4 (31-Jan-2017)
<Busindre> crtime: 0x56f849d0:6d65e518 -- Sun Mar 27 23:00:00 2016
<Busindre> porque funcionar, funciona
<uruk7> sudo debugfs -R 'stat <28053212>' /dev/sdc2
<uruk7> sudo debugfs -R 'stat zoom9' /dev/sdc2
<Busindre> pon la ruta completa anda
<uruk7> sudo debugfs -R 'stat /media/uruk/CONTENIDORS/mapes/global/sensecopyright/zoom9' /dev/sdc2
<uruk7> da igual me sale lo mismo
<Busindre> ls -i /media/uruk/CONTENIDORS/mapes/global/sensecopyright/zoom9
<uruk7> ya te puse el inode
<Busindre> me quiero asegurar
<Busindre> es que es raro lo que te pasa
<uruk7> a ver si hago eso me apareceran los inodes de los ficheros del directorio
<uruk7> i hay mas de 2 millones de ficheros
<uruk7> jajaja
<Busindre> ls -di /media/uruk/CONTENIDORS/mapes/global/sensecopyright/zoom9
<uruk7> 28053212
<uruk7> no si ya me aparece bien la data
<Busindre> sí, quería saber por qué necesitas el uso del inode
<Busindre> cuando a mi por ejemplo nunca me hizo falta
<Busindre> y a ti en cambio te da un error
<uruk7> a ver estoy trabajando con directorios de 1 millon a 5 millones de ficheros
<uruk7> puede que sea eso
<dannyLopez> Holas
<dannyLopez> :)
<dannyLopez> ¿Por qué se me cierra una instancia de Dropbox? Ejecuto 2 con este script https://pastebin.com/zf4Z0Wyz
<dannyLopez> Utilizo Awesome WM
<uruk7> no no creo que sea eso
<uruk7> a ver te pongo lo que me pone exactamente
<uruk7> ebugfs 1.42.13 (17-May-2015)
<uruk7> : File not found by ext2_lookup
<Busindre> debugfs 1.43.4 (31-Jan-2017)
<Busindre> será tal vez por la versión
<Busindre> bueno saberlo
<Busindre> dannyLopez: puedes probar ejecutar el script con -x
<Busindre> bash -x script
<Busindre> para depurar
<uruk7> ups
<Busindre> y quitar el "2>"
<Busindre> del script
<Busindre> para poder ver mensajes de error
<uruk7> a ver como lo actualizo Busindre el debugfs
<Busindre> pues si no hay versión nueva en los repos tendrás que compilar.
<Busindre> pero puedes seguir con el inode
<cossier> uruk7, la particion es NTFS?
<Busindre> no creo que merezca la pena
<uruk7> ext4
<uruk7> ok
<Busindre> yo sólo quería saber por qué a mi si me funcionaba y a ti no
<Busindre> para poder actualizar el post
<uruk7> tendre que hacerme un comando especifico para eso a ver probare
<Busindre> no tendrás problema, no se ve muy complicado ;D
<Busindre> si no, cossier está siempre dispuesto a echar un cable
<uruk7> si lo que me jode es que tarda unops segundos en aparecer el resultado por lo que no se si el grep me lo hara correctamente
<uruk7> a ver
<uruk7> ahi va para hacerle la funcion sudo debugfs -R 'stat <'`ls -id /media/uruk/CONTENIDORS/mapes/global/sensecopyright/zoom9 | awk ' { print $1 } ' `'>' /dev/sdc2 | grep crtime | awk ' { print $8"."$6"."$5"."$7 } '
<cossier> uruk7, bravo!!
<uruk7> aqui os dejo la funcion --> function birth {  sudo debugfs -R 'stat <'`ls -id $1 | awk ' { print $1 } ' `'>' /dev/sdc2 | grep crtime | awk ' { print $8"."$6"."$5"."$7 } '; }
<cossier> uruk7, tengo un archivo creado en el futuro!!
<cossier> uruk7, con ls sale 28-jun-2009 y con birth 7-dic-2009
<cossier> uruk7, he encontrado otro archivo
<cossier> uruk7, no entenc res https://pastebin.com/P9LDJdSD
<uruk7> cossier no ho se noi pel que veig el temps de modificacio es anterior al 2009
<cossier> uruk7, se supone que buscas la de creacion?
<uruk7> cal tenir en compte que la funcio treballa tinguent en compte la meva versio de debugfs
<uruk7> claro
<uruk7> me voy una hora
<cossier> fins aviat
<dannyLopez> Busindre: Que pena, salí a almorzar. :D
<Busindre> salir a comer siempre está bien, no se debe uno apenar por ello
<Busindre> XD
<dannyLopez> Bueno, en lo que quedamos, ¿Al ejecutar el scrip desde el "menú ejecutar" de Awesome, me reconoce el -x?
<Busindre> usa la terminal
<dannyLopez> El script corre bien, sólo que me saca de 1 Dropbox después de unos días
<dannyLopez> Al ejecutarlo desde terminal ¿Tendría que mantener abierta la terminal?
<Busindre> si quieres ver el mensaje sí
<Busindre> pero puedes cambair el script
<Busindre> poner un "> /home/sexy/fichero_de_log"
<Busindre> y ya pues cuando pete, lees ese archivo y ves la salida de error
<Busindre> el tema es redirigir el mensaje de error a un sitio para que lo leas posteriormente
<Busindre> 2> /home/sexy/fichero_de_log
<Busindre> 2 es la salida de errores
<Busindre> > la redirige
<Busindre> si lo manda a /dev/null le está diciendo que no lo muestre
<Busindre> cosa normal en scripts
<dannyLopez> Si supieras que no te entendí :(
<Busindre> dame el script
<Busindre> (corriendo)
<Busindre> y te lo edito
<Busindre> que me quiero ir ya a la cama
<dannyLopez> https://pastebin.com/zGFqDe5W
<Busindre> dime donde te gustaría guardas el fichero con los logs
<Busindre> https://pastebin.com/AAKDXmKZ
<dannyLopez> /home/damunoz/scripts
<Busindre> lo va a meter en /home/damunoz/dropbox_error
<dannyLopez> Vale
<Busindre> sorry, tardaste mucho XD
<dannyLopez> Cuando se cierre, leo el log de ese directorio?
<dannyLopez> Lo siento, toca estar pendiente de toda la oficina
<dannyLopez> Jajaja
<Busindre> ahí, si dropboxd, que parece ser el ejecutable, da algún error, quedará registrado
<Busindre> en ese fichero
<Busindre> puedes ir mitando antes de que cierre
<Busindre> porque puede que meta errores cada cierto tiempo si los encuentra
<dannyLopez> Ah vale, es interesante
<Busindre> es decir, ahí meterá cualquier error que tenga configurado mostrar
<Busindre> con el 2 se indican errores
<Busindre> adsadad 2> /dev/null
<Busindre> adsadad
<Busindre> ejecuta el primero en la terminal
<Busindre> y luego el segundo
<Busindre> para que veas en qué consiste esto
<Busindre>  adsadad 2> archivo
<Busindre> y miras que hay dentro de archivo
<Busindre> así saldrás de dudas ;D
<dannyLopez> ¿Cómo así el primero y el segundo?
<Busindre> ejecuta estos comandos
<Busindre> adsadad 2> /dev/null
<Busindre> adsadad
<Busindre> adsadad 2> fichero
<Busindre> y observa qué pasa con cada uno de ellos
<dannyLopez> A ver, copio el script modificado por ti, lo ejecuto desde la terminal asi /home/damunoz/Scripts/DropboxMultiInstance.sh > /dev/null
<dannyLopez> Y luego /home/damunoz/Scripts/DropboxMultiInstance.sh > Error.log
<Busindre> no no
<Busindre> ejecuta simplemente esos tres comandos
<dannyLopez> Perdón /home/damunoz/Scripts/DropboxMultiInstance.sh 2> /dev/null
<Busindre> el script simplemente es para que lo sustituyas
<Busindre> por el otro
<Busindre> que tiene desactivada la salida de errores
<dannyLopez> La ubicación del script está en la ruta que indiqué
<Busindre> el nuevo, el que te propuse, escribe ya todo en /home/damunoz/dropbox_error
<Busindre> no tienes que hacer nada más con él
<dannyLopez> Ok
<dannyLopez> Ya veo, cambiaste la línea que dice /dev/null por el directorio de salida
<dannyLopez> Hay una doble >> ¿Es así o fue un typo?
<dannyLopez> No lo ejecutó. :O
<Busindre> eso es para que no sobrescriba y ponga las cosas a continuación
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-18
<dannyLopez> Hola.
<DarkPsydeLord> hey dannyLopez
<DarkPsydeLord> como fue todo?
<dannyLopez> Hola DarkPsydeLord, ahí a las malas. Jajaja
<DarkPsydeLord> lo normal entonces
<dannyLopez> Eso parece
<l3l> s
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-19
<rociocabello> hola
<rociocabello> tenemos un examen de linux
<rociocabello> alguien nos ayuda?
<capynet> rociocabello, eso es trampa!
<capynet> pregunta a ver si me la se
<sanzante> OJO que hoy hay actualización crítica de seguridad para Drupal 8, de las gordas según parece
<sanzante> https://www.drupal.org/psa-2017-001
<sanzante> por si alguien no se ha enteradp
<sanzante> entre las 7 y las 8 de la tarde
<sanzante> ops, wrong channel, perdón
<uruk7> hola gente alguien conoce un buen tutorial de seguridad para servidores ubuntu?
<uruk7> lo que acabo de encontrar jejejeje
<uruk7> como borrar un determinado color de una imagen focalizado en una cierta region joasjoas convert zoom.10.249979·4608371·250391.5·4608783.5.png -region 100x20+668+748 -fuzz 10% -transparent 'rgb(255,0,0)' zoom.10.249979·4608371·250391.5·4608783.5.rip.png
<Guest93602> hola
<Guest93602> estan hay
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<Busindre> mimecar: la norma no era preguntar si había alguien disponible, luego preguntar si esa persona sabe sobre X tema, y luego ya si eso, hacer la pregunta concreta?
<mimecar> si preguntas y das detalles
<mimecar> la persona que pueda contestar lo hará
<mimecar> no siempre se está delante del ordenador
<Busindre> ya hombre, era sarcasmo
<DarkPsydeLord> batalla a muerte contra dnsmasq
<DarkPsydeLord> que demonios le pasa y por que no puede hacer una buena resolucion
<DarkPsydeLord> 17.04 me esta dando motivos para recordar el 6.06
<dannyLopez> Buenas.
<dannyLopez> Me colaboran con un problema que tengo: Resulta que no sé compilar, pero en un laptop que compilé, todo salió bien, pero ahora que estoy en un Pc, cuando trato de compilar me sale un error, la cosa es que poco entiendo el log y lo que tampoco entiendo es porqué no sale la compilación aquí, si es el mismo sistema, el único cambio es que en el Pc utilizo Awesome WM y en el laptop Ubuntu-desktop.
<dannyLopez> Aquí el error: https://pastebin.com/D9BD8GWj
<mimecar> dannyLopez, ¿has instalado todas las librerías?
<mimecar> te faltan cosas de qt
<dannyLopez> mimecar: Las tengo todas
<mimecar> ¿tienes instalados los paquetes de desarrollo?
<dannyLopez> ¿A cuáles te refieres?
<dannyLopez> mimecar: Hice en los 2 computadores, exactamente lo mismo.
<mimecar> te falta "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so"
<dannyLopez> ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ | grep libGL.so
<dannyLopez> libGL.so
<mimecar> tienes este? "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/Qt5Gui/Qt5GuiConfigExtras.cmake"
<dannyLopez> Sí: ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/Qt5Gui/ | grep Qt5GuiConfigExtras.cmake
<dannyLopez> Qt5GuiConfigExtras.cmake
<mimecar> pues el configurador del código no lo encuentra
<dannyLopez> Es lo raro, que no encuentra esas librerias, pero ahí están. Lo más raro es que en el otro Pc funcionó. Ahora, copié los binarios y les hice un ldd y me sale esto: ldd nextcloud | grep not libnextcloudsync.so.0 => not found libocsync.so.0 => not found
<mimecar> es la misma versión del código?
<dannyLopez> Exactamente la misma, es el git de Nextcloud
<dannyLopez> El problema es que la ducumentación está muy dispersa. :(
<dannyLopez> mimecar: De hecho traté de copiar la carpeta buil-linux del laptop al Pc, pero me mandaba un error de paths, entonces en el lapto creé un usuario igual al del Pc para que no mandara esos errores, pero mandó otros errores.
<mimecar> git es el repositorio del código
<mimecar> pero puedes tener diferentes versiones en los archivos
<dannyLopez> Vale, entonces, sí es el mismo
<uruk> hola gente estoy intentando pasar una variable string a una variable int pero solo me funciona en ocasionaes alguien me puede ayudar -> for f in *.mp4; do za11=`exiftool "$f"* | grep "Source Image Width"` ; za12="${za11##*: }"; z15=`expr $za12` ; if (($z15>640)); then ffmpeg -i "$f" -vf "scale=640:-1" -b '350k' -ab '90k' -strict -2 "$f".rip.mp4; else echo -e "\e[0;31m$f\e[0m"; fi; done; la equivocacion sucede cuando hago z15=`expr
<uruk> $za12` ; z15 aveces me da resultado a veces no, (siendo za12 siempre correcto), por lo que el condicional no es efectivo
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-21
<ricard> hola una pregunta he recibido un mensaje como si hubiera pagado con payplay,pero yo no tengo cuenta en payplay,que puede ser
<ricard> he pasado el clamtk por el dsco duro y me dice que no hay virus
<ricard> ?????
<LopulusA> buenas gente. Estoy teniendo un problema en el cual no me funciona correctamente hexchat... no veo la conversacion de nadie
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-22
<dan_1> hola buen dia, alguien sabe como agregar el tiempo actual a una columna nueva a una base de datos mysql con mariadb
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-23
<kmilogars> Tiempos sin ingresar
<Dinosaurio> m4v: ;P
<Dinosaurio> IdleOne: Hi
<ricard> alguien sabe como ver yomvi con ubuntu 14.04 con chrome o firefox?
<root2> si tienes k tener pipelight
<root2> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ehoover/compholio
<chapo> tiempo que no andaba por aca, saludos al arp y a mimecar Xd
<mimecar> hola chapo
<chapo> como andas, que tal el canal mucho movimiento aun?
<chapo> tengo rato sin ver al arp, no se ha conectado?
<mimecar> el movimiento ha bajado bastante en el canal
<mimecar> pero es algo general al IRC, pasa incluso en los canales ingleses
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-16
<madios> Buenas a todos.Una consulta, alguien sabe cuál es el comando para abrir un mensaje privado, pero que no se borren los mensajes? con /query user, se borran los mensaje.
<birdman> Hola a todos. Por favor si me pueden ayudar, estaba en el canal de ingles y me pidieron venir a este. Tengo un servidor ubuntu version Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS \n \l
<birdman>  que no me permite descargar programas y esta dando errores cuando le hago sudo apt-get
<GridCube> que error birdman ?
<GridCube> probaste chequear que tu repo origen esté activo?
<birdman> puedo copiar aqui la salida que me da sudo spt-get update... aqui va
<birdman> sudo apt-get update
<birdman> Des:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease [1.167 B]
<birdman> Err:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease
<birdman>   El fichero firmado en claro no es válido, «NOSPLIT» obtenido (¿la red requiere autenticación?)
<birdman> Des:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease [1.145 B]
<GridCube> no me acuerdo como se quita el +q
<GridCube> No me deja quita la q
<GridCube> phew
<birdman> Basicamente este es el error que me genera
<GridCube> birdman: trata de cambiar de repos
<birdman> cambie de repos sigo con el mismo problema
<GridCube> flood test lalalala
<GridCube> flood test lalalala
<GridCube> flood test lalalala
<GridCube> flood test lalalala
<GridCube> flood test lalalala
<mefista> hola
<mefista> como estan todos
<GridCube> hola mefista
<mefista> como va las cosa
<mefista> GridCube: como reventamos el ios 5 y le metemos ubuntu
<GridCube> no sep
<mefista> tengo un ipad 1 para experimentar
<mefista> le podemos poner una imagen de un arm linux
<mefista> se puede
<GridCube> creo que si
<GridCube> pero nunca hice algo así
<mefista> lo podemos hacer
<mefista> tengo un nokia n900 con arm
<mefista> lo voy a caragar y sacar el archivo o la imagen k tiene del arm debian
<mefista> he vuelto
<mefista> creio k me sacaron de la red
<JoseACS> mefista no te sacaron.
<mefista> entonces
<JoseACS> tu internet tubo un problema y tu cliente IRC se quedo colgado que a la final en 260 segundos se desconecto.
<mefista> ok
<JoseACS> :)
<mefista> como vamos
<JoseACS> en que?
<mefista> le ponemos arm al ipad 1
<JoseACS> xD
<mefista> estoy buscandop el arm
<mefista> tengo el img de debian para movil valdra para el ipad
<skyark> Hola saludos. Recien instale un servidor casero, hice unos scripts para que me notificara como alarmas a mi correo, pero hay algo que no tengo idea como hacerlo, quiero que si se va el servicio de internet de mi casa se de cuenta el servidor y cuando el servicio de internet regrese me mande un correo,
<skyark> si tienen alguna idea de como se pueda hacer algo así
<mefista> como vas skyark
<skyark> mefista, me pasaron un script que monitorea una red espero poder hacer algo. Lo que me dicen es que lo haga con ping a un elemento externo a mi red y cuando este no este y vuelva me alarme
<skyark> mefista, tengo dudas de como hacerlo con ping y estoy analizando el script que me pasasron, si tienes alguna idea o otro script o fomra de hacer me gustaria saber
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<mefista> ideas para instalar ubuntu en mi ipad 1
<mefista> ios 5
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-17
<mefista> hola
<mefista> como vamos
<sistemas_> error al arir net beans
<mefista> algun consejo para instalar ubuntu en un ipad
<mefista> como le instalamos el weechat en maemo
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<GatoLoko> alguien deberia revisar el tema del canal, ubuntu 16.10 no tiene soporte desde julio pasado, y 17.04 desde enero
<mefista> te apollo con eso
<mefista> habra k organizarse un poco
<mefista> te apoyo GatoLoko
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-18
<Tarrasquero> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-19
<GabrielFedora> Hola
<uruk7> hola gente tengo un problemilla me gustaria que apache2 no se me iniciara automaticament cada vez que inicio el sistema, he utilizado el siguiente comando update-rc.d -f apache2 remove pero caunto lo rebooteo me sigue iniciando apache2 tambien he utilizado sysv-rc-conf pero sigue iniciandose alguien me puede decir poque sucede eso?
<Tarrasquero> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-20
<george2002> alguien vivo por aqui¡¡?
<JoseACS> yo estoy vivio u-u
<george2002> jeje hola JoseACS
<george2002> woo años sin entrar aqui,,
<JoseACS> george2002 hola :) como esta? xD yo tambien
<george2002> esto esta megasolo,
<george2002> :(
<JoseACS> si en ubuntu muy poco hablan jeje
<george2002> si... yo tenia un canal ase tiempo con unos amigos!!!
<george2002> y este canal era activo "ubuntu-es" siempre algo estaba pasando
<aaaaaaadga> Hola
<aaaaaaadga> Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4200 @ 2.00GHz × 2
<aaaaaaadga> con este portatil el ubuntu 17.04 mate me va muy len to
<aaaaaaadga> es normal?
 * JoseACS ya vuelve
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-21
<metalero> ola
<metalero> buenas a todos
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<metalero> probando el sistema zorin os, bastante interesante
<Tarrasquero> que tiene de especial?
<metalero> bueno parece ser que es de pago
<metalero> yo lo consegui gratis. Pues no es gran cosa, aunque lo que me atrae es el tema visual, bastante logrado y que es un sistema que veo que esta bien para quien no se atreve a usar linux
<Guest23846> Hola, lubuntu para la raspberry pi 3 b + va muy bien ?
<Guest23846> o le falta optimización para la raspberry pi 3 B+ ?
<alejandro84> Hola
<Soneto>  Hola, alguien ha probado la raspberry pi 3 B + con Lubuntu ?
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-22
 * JoseACS Happy #20 for my.
<Omega> Hola, lubuntu he visto que esta disponible para la rasberry pi 2 pero no sé si es buena o tan buena para la raspi3 b+
<gula> hay algun juego parecido a corewars?
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-16
<GridCube> hi
<salapin> buens
<salapin> *buenas.
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-20
 * unknown ola
<keinek> Hola buenas noches.
<keinek> Alguien podria darme documentacion para poder hacer que ubuntu 19.04 funcione con hibernar?
<keinek> Failed to hibernate system via logind: Not enough swap space for hibernation <--- parece que voy a necesitar tener una swap o agrandar esa swap dinamica.
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-21
<PingDonga> recién terminé de hacer el upgrade de 16.04 a 18.04.
<PingDonga> en gnome terminal, usando vim, no me funciona la tecla escape.
<PingDonga> tengo que recurrir a ctrl-c o ctrl-f2
<PingDonga> alguien sabe que tengo que modificar para que funcione como siempre la tecla escape?
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-14
<Mez> Hola ¿Creeis que se puede ganar dinero con software libre como Inkscape?¿Haciendo dibujos, por ejemplo?
<Gosset> qué opináis del futuro de ubuntu para desktop
<pfg> alguien en el canal irc??
<pfg> \033[92m ll
<pfg> exit
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-17
<salapin> alguien me puede ayudar a montar unidades smb cifs en fstab=
<salapin> ¿?
<salapin> cree dos directorios en /media
<salapin> ya que tengo dos directoios en el NAS
<salapin> en el NAS tengo: Public y salapin
<salapin> y en /media cree NAS_PUBLIC y NAS_SALAPIN a
<salapin> NAS_PUBLC le cambie con chmod los permisos a 777 y a NAS_SALAPIN 770
<salapin> el tema es que en /etc/fstab añadí dos lineas pero no consigo que funcione correctamente sobre todo si las pongoen noauto
<salapin> alguien puede ayudarme, por favor.
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-18
<viewer|74> Hola, soy nuevo en linux y quiero ir haciendo cosas, alguien me puede orientar en como hay que hacer para poder unir por red un mac y un PC con Ubuntu
<viewer|74> Tengo instalado TeamViewr, pero resultan muy lentos los traspasos de datos, entre MAC Y WINDOWS los tengo conectados directamente y van al doble de velocidad los datos.
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-19
<ptk> hola
